# Nouveau jeu : qui est-ce ?



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)

Je vous propose un nouveau jeu. A partir d'une photo et d'un indice retrouvez qui est cette personne (personne connue bien évidemment). Celui ou celle qui trouve le premier (Google est votre ami) met une autre énigme (photo + indice).

Je commence.


*Qui est-ce ?*







*Indice*

_Il vous taille des costards mais ce n'est jamais méchant._



Bonne chance à tous et toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Paco Rabanne ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)

Non.

Mais c'est bien un couturier.


----------



## eleonooore (29 Avril 2008)

Gianfranco Ferré ?​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Gianfranco Ferré ?​


Bravo !  

A toi.


----------



## eleonooore (29 Avril 2008)

Voilà, j'ai voulu ouvrir ma grande goule, et me voilà réduite à apprendre en quatrième vitesse comment insérer une image... ​ 
*Le mystérieux personnage* :​ 


 
*L'indice :* il s'en va, et il l'écrit.​


----------



## elsueco (29 Avril 2008)

Pascal Sevran?
c'est bon je connais le chemin pour sortir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2008)

Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un écrivain mais je ne vois pas du tout lequel est-ce.


----------



## eleonooore (30 Avril 2008)

Un autre indice ? Jules et Edmond lui ont donné 50 francs.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Un autre indice ? Jules et Edmond lui ont donné 50 francs.



François Nourissier ?


Sly54


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Un autre indice ? Jules et Edmond lui ont donné 50 francs.



François Weyergans


----------



## eleonooore (30 Avril 2008)

Non...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Non...



Jacques-Pierre Amette.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2008)

Jean Echenoz ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Jean Echenoz ?



j'avais hésité. 
je crois que tu as gagné...

edit: à cause du titre (indice).


----------



## eleonooore (30 Avril 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Jean Echenoz ?


 
Ouiiiii, bravo !  
Hop, à toi le flambeau.

Edit : j'aime cet auteur d'amour :rose: 
Mon raisonnement était donc fortement biaisé quand il s'est agi de trouver le bon niveau de difficulté


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2008)

LHO a dit:


> edit: à cause du titre (indice).



ouais, c'est clair que heuresement que les indices étaient là ! Et gooogle aussi !
M'enfin, j'ai au moins appris qch aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> ouais, c'est clair que heuresement que les indices étaient là ! Et gooogle aussi !
> M'enfin, j'ai au moins appris qch aujourd'hui



je te recommande "l'occupation des sols" entre autre...
un petit livre qui donne beaucoup...

bon "je m'en vais"...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Ouiiiii, bravo !
> Hop, à toi le flambeau.



Voilà (et merci pour m'avoir fait découvrir... euh, comment s'appelle-t-i déjà ?   )


*indice* : c'est un as français.


----------



## eleonooore (30 Avril 2008)

Ah tout de suite, question fringues c'est plus Gianfranco Ferré :rateau:

Je sèche...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Ouiiiii, bravo !
> Hop, à toi le flambeau.
> 
> Edit : j'aime cet auteur d'amour :rose:
> Mon raisonnement était donc fortement biaisé quand il s'est agi de trouver le bon niveau de difficulté





LHO a dit:


> je te recommande "l'occupation des sols" entre autre...
> un petit livre qui donne beaucoup...
> 
> bon "je m'en vais"...


pardonnez le off topic
mais j'espère que vous avez pu voir un docu portrait très étrange , dont  un des fils conducteurs était Echenoz,  docu  consacré à ... Maurice Ravel

C'était un docu très très curieux , presque du Echenoz en images  
-
fin du off topic
--------
Pour l'as habillé en as de pique , c'est la colle;  et gramme


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Avril 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voilà (et merci pour m'avoir fait découvrir... euh, comment s'appelle-t-i déjà ?   )
> 
> 
> *indice* : c'est un as français.



Stéphane Collaro s'est fait une teinture ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Ah tout de suite, question fringues c'est plus Gianfranco Ferré :rateau:
> 
> Je sèche...



Bon esprit d'observation  





Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Stéphane Collaro s'est fait une teinture ?



éhéhéhé


*indice 2* : il a fait Normale Sup' et est agrégé en lettres classiques.
Ce qui n'a aucun, mais alors aucun rapport avec son activité actuelle. Mais c'est véridique !


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2008)

*indice 3*, son palmares (exceptionnel pour un francais)

champion du monde
plusieurs fois champion d'Europe
champion olympique
champion de france de nombreuses fois

(par paire et par équipe)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Paul Chemla ?


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

Patrick Bueno ?


Edit  : bon il y avait déjà un gagnant :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Paul Chemla ?



La vache !
 Pardon : bravo... 

(pour les tres rares qui ne connaissent pas   c'est un bridgeur)

Bon, à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> La vache !
> Pardon : bravo...
> 
> (pour les tres rares qui ne connaissent pas   c'est un bridgeur)
> ...



Merci.  

Alors voici mon Homme (pour le jeu)   






I*ndice: * Il aime beaucoup se transformer en être hybride....
(Zut, j'ai peur que vous trouvez tout de suite...Bon, j'essaie néanmoins.)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2008)

trop facile
( si on prend que des pipeule ca va vite)

je laisse les autres répondre mais pour prouver que j'ai la réponse
j'indique que sa compagne est aussi très connue , plus que lui  ( mais elle , elle n''aime pas les photographes, alors que lui adore, parfois elle... les cogne !)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Oh Pascalformac, tu as été trop gentil dans l'indice   
Bon ben vite dépêchez-vous de trouver pour passer à une autre personne :rose:


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

Matthew Barney ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Matthew Barney ?



Oui  
Bon, à toi de jouer maintenant, et fait pas la même bêtise que moi...:rose: :rateau:

Ps: Par curiosité, tu avais trouvé avec ou sans l'indice de Pascalformac?


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

Je pense que j'aurai trouvé difficilement sans l'indice de Pascal :rateau:

Bon je cherche un candidat...


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

​

Indice : premier jet... coup de maître... fatal  


Je pense que vous connaissez donc j'ai choisi une photo de jeunesse 

Désolé pour la taille de l'image je n'ai toujours pas compris toutes les subtilités de l'hébergement d'image :rose:


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

Bon, je met une photo de lui à l'âge adulte 



​

J'ai qu'des indices évidents qui m'viennent :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Garry Kasparov?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> ​
> 
> Indice : premier jet... coup de maître... fatal
> 
> ...



Un russe, un Romanov ?


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Garry Kasparov?





Non, juste un costume de Mardi-Gras 


Allez ! Pas besoin d'avoir décroché le Pulitzer pour trouver 


Bon, je réfléchis à un troisième indice mais j'ai du mal :hein:


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

 Quand un vrai génie apparaît en ce bas monde, on peut le reconnaître à ce signe que les imbéciles sont tous ligués contre lui.  - _Jonathan Swift_


En fait, je me rend compte que ce n'est pas si évident que ça... Il est mort prématurément - parce que on ne lui avait pas donné suffisamment de points disco - et il y a peu de photos connues de lui...

J'attend un peu et je donne la réponse...


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

tu joues vachement bien en fait ! 

en gros : tu ne fournis pas d'indices, tu files juste une photo et tu nous reprocherais presque de ne pas trouver (cf le laïus sur les points discos). Mauvais joueur va !


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu joues vachement bien en fait !
> 
> en gros : tu ne fournis pas d'indices, tu files juste une photo et tu nous reprocherais presque de ne pas trouver (cf le laïus sur les points discos). Mauvais joueur va !



Effectivement hormis la citation de Swift qui devrait vous mettre sur la piste les indices précédents sont trop vagues - de toute évidence.

La remarque sur les points disco est liée au fait qu'il s'est donné la mort par manque de reconnaissance 

Tu baisses alèm, tu baisses...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Donne-nous un indice, style l'époque, la nationalité ou encore le domaine d'activité...
Donne-nous un truc à nous mettre sous la dent   
Car là, je sèche :rose:


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

En ce qui concerne la pertinence de mes indices je crains qu'alèm ait raison :rateau:

Ecrivain américain jamais publié de son vivant.


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Effectivement hormis la citation de Swift qui devrait vous mettre sur la piste les indices précédents sont trop vagues - de toute évidence.
> 
> La remarque sur les points disco est liée au fait qu'il s'est donné la mort par manque de reconnaissance
> 
> Tu baisses alèm, tu baisses...



non, c'est toi qui n'est pas bon, je fais comme je peux.

pour te donner un indice, j'ai vaguement regardé les titulaires du prix pulitzer, puis oppenheimer, bobby fisher, Wernher Von Braun, voire pavel sukhoi&#8230; non franchement, tu vois, je trouves que tu ne sais pas jouer. Trop heureux que tu es avec ta petite connaissance. Je m'en vais foutre l'image d'un jazzman peu connu quand il était enfant, j's'rais trop heureux aussi&#8230; j's'rais le seul à trouver&#8230; c'est bien de vouloir ouvrir l'horizon des autres par un jeu, mais ce serait bien d'ouvrir soi-même son horizon&#8230;

pour le vert, t'inquiêtes, j'ai noté. Quand tu seras banni lors d'un de mes mauvais jours, c'est moi qui rigolerait. ça te va ?   

apprends à jouer, ça t'aidera dans ta vie et tu seras plus relax&#8230; sûrement&#8230;



giga64 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la pertinence de mes indices je crains qu'alèm ait raison :rateau:
> 
> Ecrivain américain jamais publié de son vivant.



et jamais lu seulement par Giga64&#8230;


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

pis c'est John Kennedy Toole


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

Tu me fais un grossier procès d'intention alèm, je t'ai connu plus fin...

Marrant que t'ais pas trouvé t'a pourtant fais les bonnes recherches

Cela dit il est bien possible que je joue comme un manche...


Edit : ben j'ai jamais été aussi content de repasser la main à quelqu'un


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Tu baisses alèm, tu baisses...



Ça c'était rapport au procès d'intention pas à ta capacité à trouver le personnage...

C'est barbant de devoir tout expliciter

Un vrai réservoir à quiproquo ces forums...


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Tu me fais un grossier procès d'intention alèm, je t'ai connu plus fin...


alèm est une raclure&#8230; pas ton ami&#8230;

bon, ceci dit, comme j'aime pas qu'on me fasse une face*, passons&#8230;

mon inconnu pas très célèbre :







indice : Pornographe incendiaire du cosmos européen, noble sans ski notoire, voire argentin quelques temps (à cause d'un couloir), je suis devenu pompier dans le sud de la France. Et je dirais même plus : Berg !

*c'est un indice aussi&#8230;  suivez la flêche !


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

_m'étonne que Pharmacos n'ait pas encore trouvé tiens&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _m'étonne que Pharmacos n'ait pas encore trouvé tiens
> _



Quel est le rapport avec moi ?
C'est un célèbre pharmacien ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec moi ?
> C'est un célèbre pharmacien ?



non. ou alors des humeurs psychologiques.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non. ou alors des humeurs psychologiques.



Je vois pas du tout qui c'est désolé


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je vois pas du tout qui c'est désolé



ne sois pas désolé, j'avais promis un truc difficile&#8230; 

spud ? on t'attend ! 

bon, ne soyons pas immatures, je vais aller voir si Fabienne Babe et Judrèth Godiche sont dans les parages&#8230; 

après tout, j'ai commencé à caresser le dos du chat, je ne peux plus m'arrêter&#8230;


----------



## eleonooore (1 Mai 2008)

Witold Gombrowicz, je dis.
(merci au fonctionnaire qui a tamponné un "Grudz" vaguement lisible)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pardonnez le off topic
> mais j'espère que vous avez pu voir un docu portrait très étrange , dont  un des fils conducteurs était Echenoz,  docu  consacré à ... Maurice Ravel
> 
> C'était un docu très très curieux , presque du Echenoz en images
> ...



dommage: je n'ai pas de télévision...  
étrange en effet... 

fin du off off topic.


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Witold Gombrowicz, je dis.
> (merci au fonctionnaire qui a tamponné un "Grudz" vaguement lisible)



à toi de proposer ! 



alèm a dit:


> bon, ceci dit, comme j'aime pas qu'on me _fasse une face_, passons&#8230;
> 
> indice : _Pornographe_ _incendiaire_ du _cosmos_ européen, _noble sans ski_ notoire, voire _argentin quelques temps _(à cause d'un _couloir_), je suis devenu _pompier_ dans le _sud de la France_. Et je dirais même plus : _Berg_ !
> 
> *c'est un indice aussi&#8230;  _suivez la flêche_ !



"Ferdydurke"
"La Pornographie"
citation de "souvenirs de Pologne"
"Cosmos"
 -ski étant la particule nobiliaire en polonais 
parti pour quelques jours en Argentine il y resté 25 ans suite à l'invasion du couloir de Gdansk par l'Allemagne Nazie
Vence


----------



## eleonooore (1 Mai 2008)

Les indices étaient excellents 
J'ai son Journal, là haut sur l'étagère. Je ne désespère pas de l'ouvrir un jour.

C'est reparti, donc.






Une life avec dedans un médecin, une baignoire, du mercure.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

il a une tronche à la Romain Gary_Emile Ajar... 
ou le prince Mychkine (comme je le vois) échappé d'un livre de Dostoïevsky... 
mais je dirais que c'est Emile Ajar...






non: Romain Gary...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

Romain Gary a une tête plus flamboyante 

( en tous ca c'est pas Ajar  un des pseudos de Gary un temps endossé par son neveu  Paul Pavlovitch au moment de son pied de nez aux Prix  , ici Goncourt 56 et 75 et tirage de langue envers  le milieu germanopratin, qui d'ailleurs ne lui pardonna jamais)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Romain Gary a une tête plus flamboyante
> 
> ( en tous ca c'est pas Ajar  un des pseudos de Gary un temps endossé par son neveu  Paul Pavlovitch au moment de son pied de nez aux Prix  , ici Goncourt 56 et 75 et tirage de langue envers  le milieu germanopratin, qui d'ailleurs ne lui pardonna jamais)



oui... 
mais il a un air russe...

et de toute façon je ne vois pas le rapport avec "un médecin" ou la médecine.
avec la diplomatie, oui.
et mercure pour Mercure de France... ? 

:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

un truc qui colle pas ( outre ce que tu mentionnes) et les autres indices , c'est la tête, et surtout les yeux !

Gary avait des yeux beaucoup plus clairs et n'avait pas ce visage émacié


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

sur le jeu des ressemblances: un air de Nicolas II... :rateau:

bon, j'achète un nouvel indice...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

L'inconnu a effectivement un coté slave angoissé. 
( mais si ca se trouve c'est Schweitzer ou Gracq hihihi).
Quoiqu'il en soit quel sombre héro

( rien à voir avec le film de Gary , quoique quoique , les garyphiles pigeront)

Un moment
j'entends un crachouillis dans le haut parleur
bougez pas je retranscris

"Oyez -Oyez: eleonooore est demandé en salle _Nouveau jeu : qui est-ce ?_ pour de nouveaux indices 
on répète
 eleonooore est demandé en salle _Nouveau jeu : qui est-ce ?_pour de nouveaux indices

Et avant la météo  Pub"

( là je ne retranscrirai point)


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2008)

Oui! Je viens d'épuiser Google une deuxième fois  sans résultat!


----------



## eleonooore (2 Mai 2008)

Belle tronche qu'il a mon bonhomme, hein ?

Allez, des p'tits coups pour vous remettre dans les rails :
- on n'est pas du tout dans l'écrivain, et encore moins russe
- Schweitzer a été cité : son homonyme le Dr. Schweitzer fait aussi partie de la life de notre inconnu

bcomme berenice, essaie encore, ça peut marcher. J'ai fait le test ce matin (ok, en vrai : ce midi), et Google s'est révélé assez rapidement un ami.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

sombre hero m'a fait penché un temps pour Primo Levi
Mais  l'apport #55 
c'est pas un écrivain

(boudiou , qui n'est pas écrivain d'nos jours , tout le monde pond , pardon , tout le monde met son nom sur des "trucs")

 ca se corse ca se corse


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2008)

Pierre Fresnay?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

William Eugene Smith


----------



## eleonooore (2 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> William Eugene Smith


 
Nous avons un gagnant !  

William Eugene Smith fut l'un des premiers et des plus grands photo-reporters au monde. Il a couvert intensément le front de la deuxième guerre mondiale ainsi que les camps de concentration. Après cette immersion dans la violence de la guerre, il s'éloigne peu à peu de la photographie de guerre pour se concentrer sur le traitement de sujets de fond.
Dans les années 1950, il réalise de nombreux « photo-essais » pour le magazine américain Life magazine, en s'immergeant longuement dans les lieux ou auprès des personnes qu'il photographie. Parmi ceux-ci, on peut citer « _The spanish village_ » (Le village espagnol), « _Country doctor_ » (Médecin de campagne), « _Albert Schweitzer in Lambaréné_ » (Albert Schweitzer à Lambaréné), « _Pittsburg_. »
En 1975, il était présent à Arles, pour montrer (...) le résultat de trois années de travail passées avec sa femme à documenter les conséquences sur la population de la pollution au mercure de la baie de Minamata, Japon, par les rejets en mer d'une usine chimique. Un travail fort, réalisé non sans difficulté, en raison des menaces et des agressions dont il fut l'objet de la part des nervis au service des industriels. C'est au cours de ce reportage qu'il a pris la très célèbre photographie _Le Bain de Tomoko_, devenue une icône de la photographie.
(Wikipedia)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

je suppose que j'ai la main... 

donc:






étudie les arts.
vit un temps en Alaska.
rencontre sa femme pendant une traversée.
écrit son deuxième roman à Ibiza.
à mis plus de vingt ans à écrire son quatrième roman.
auteur d'une trilogie.

*******
ce n'est pas très difficile. 
le but étant de faire partarger une rencontre.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2008)

Cormac mc Carthy ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Cormac mc Carthy ?



plutôt McCarthy... 

un auteur "expérentiel" aux accents bibliques et proche des visions d'un Whitman, d'un Thoreau avec des embardées Melvillienne... 
copain de Don Delillo, voisin de Pynchon.

auteur que j'ai relu dernièrement suite à la sortie du livre "No country for old men" ("Ce pays n'est pas pour le viel homme") en 2007. 

notamment "Blood Meridian" (Méridien de sang) qui est un livre considérable. 
un voyage halluciné et apocalyptique dans le désert américain, une expérience des confins où la violence de l'histoire rejoint la naissance d'une nation...
une expérience, aussi, de l'écriture qui met en jeu toute une géologie en mouvement avec des images incroyables d'une fin du monde ou d'une perte ou d'un éloignement...(admirable travail du traducteur François Hirsh).
un texte désertique qui parle de l'épuisement de l'histoire. 
une forme de western métaphysique à écouter en boucle avec Pearl Jam (playlist avec Yield, Riot act, No Code, Binaural)...

un auteur essentiel.

*******
à toi la main.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> plutôt McCarthy...
> 
> un auteur "expérentiel" aux accents bibliques et proche des visions d'un Whitman, d'un Thoreau avec des embardées Melvillienne...
> copain de Don Delillo, voisin de Pynchon.
> ...



moi c'est le paragraphe au dessus que j'ai relu 3 fois, mais je ne connais ni Whitman, ni Thoreau, ni Melville (?), je ne suis guère plus avancé !

Néanmoins merci pour ce partage culturel qui m'amène terriblement loin de mes lectures habituelles  




LHO a dit:


> un auteur essentiel.
> 
> *******
> à toi la main.



J'ai même honte de la photo, le niveau culturel va s'effondrer brutalement :rose:


*indices* : écrivain (pour rester dans le tempo) britannique, mais né bien loin de là !
Participa à la guerre 14-18

Sly54


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

il n'y serait pas mort par hasard?
(en 1916)


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il n'y serait pas mort par hasard?
> (en 1916)



mort, oui, mais pas en 1916. 
Brillante carrière universitaire (littéraire).


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

donc ce n'est pas H.H.Munro ( alias Saki )  né en Birmanie mort au combat en 1916

savoureux humour vachard

-
coup d'inspiration 
j'ai trouvé
( mais je dis pas)

effectivement brillante carrière universitaire( pas littéraire)
 mais ce n'est pas pour ca qu'il est le plus connu

Disons qu'il a écrit une serie de livres se passant dans un univers entierement crée par lui

( il a aussi publié des ouvrages plus en rapport avec son domaine universitaire ( philologie , linguistique , en particulieer le vieil anglais)


----------



## eleonooore (2 Mai 2008)

Hé hé, je l'ai, je crois bien.
Mais je ne veux pas reprendre la main


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

moi non plus
mais son oeuvre est mondialement célèbre

( son coté ultra conservateur limite pro nazi  l'est un peu moins...)


----------



## eleonooore (2 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> coup d'inspiration
> j'ai trouvé
> ( mais je dis pas)
> 
> ...



Wah l'autre, comment il pourrit l'énigme avec de gros indices fluos en 4 par 3 !
Prends donc, tu n'as pas encore eu la main dans ce fil de haute tenue :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> donc ce n'est pas H.H.Munro ( alias Saki )  né en Birmanie mort au combat en 1916
> 
> ( il a aussi publié des ouvrages plus en rapport avec son domaine universitaire ( philologie , linguistique , en particulieer le vieil anglais)



ca, c'était prévu pour être l'indice suivant !  
Bon, à part pascalformac et eleonooore, qui va écrire son nom ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Wah l'autre, comment il pourrit l'énigme avec de gros indices fluos en 4 par 3 !
> Prends donc, tu n'as pas encore eu la main dans ce fil de haute tenue :rateau:


en fait j'avais pensé pointer un aspect 
 certains voyent de forts liens entre sa création et les légendes nordiques qui servirent de base à certaines idéologies extremistes , et les valeurs véhiculées dans son univers sont parfois étranges
Sujet très contreversé.
Ca n'en reste pas moins un immense boulot



Sly54 a dit:


> ca, c'était prévu pour être l'indice suivant !
> Bon, à part pascalformac et eleonooore, qui va écrire son nom ?


oops désolé
j'aurai du être moins " fluo"
hihihi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

juste de passage:
bientôt en sa terre du milieu, et au commencement de  son monde, une suite mexicaine sera donnée...


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> juste de passage:
> bientôt en sa terre du milieu, et au commencement de  son monde, une suite mexicaine sera donnée...



yes.
Bon, tout le monde a trouvé et personne ne veut prendre la main ?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

ah donc en fait, c'est juste un jeu pour happy-few qui se la pêtent&#8230; quelle belle bande de frimeurs tiens !


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> yes.
> Bon, tout le monde a trouvé et personne ne veut prendre la main ?




Je me dévoue! 
C'est John Ronald Reuel Tolkien!

Mais au vu du nombre d'indice même plus besoin de chercher! Je me me en quête du suivant, je reviens!


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2008)

*C'est le monsieur qui m'intéresse!* 






allemand d'origine autrichienne
Une lettre importante dans son uvre le M


----------



## eleonooore (2 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah donc en fait, c'est juste un jeu pour happy-few qui se la pêtent quelle belle bande de frimeurs tiens !



Manque d'inspiration, plus... 
Mais chouette, quelqu'un en a eu, on dirait !


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> *C'est le monsieur qui m'intéresse!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, trop facile le Fritz (ceci dit, je ne connaissais pas la photo )


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Mai 2008)

Rapide!!
C'est bien je pourrai aller me coucher plus tôt! 

C'est bien Fritz Lang, la photo est dans là!


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

Dans une maison jaune, tel un vampire je m'inscris dans un va-et-vient dans le bassin de Blanche-Neige et puis dans une salle noire, je meurs d'un il cyclopéen représentant le monde.

et pour finir par ce que je n'y coupe  jamais :
_
Um mover de olhos, brando e piedoso,
Sem ver de quê; um riso brando e honesto,
Quasi forçado; um doce e humilde gesto,
De qualquer alegria duvidoso; 

Um despejo quieto e vergonhoso;
Um repouso gravíssimo e modesto;
Uma pura bondade, manifesto
Indício da alma, limpo e gracioso; 

Um encolhido ousar; uma brandura;
Um medo sem ter culpa; um ar sereno;
Um longo e obediente sofrimento: 

Esta foi a celeste fermosura
Da minha Circe, e o mágico veneno
Que pôde transformar meu pensamento.
*Luís vaz de Camões*_


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

Aaaaah Alèm
Merci

Contrairement à certains coincés , je considère ce Monsieur comme un raffiné subtil*
( et non comme un  vulgaire libidineux )
Et drôle , mais drôle..., par petites touches

 ( *je parle du gars sur la photo , et d'alèm , hihihi)  


 très bonne photo en passant, la veste , le regard , la clope, manque juste son oeil pétillant de malice pince sans rire
----
Ici on est à la Noce  

Et puis d'une certaine manière on peut le voir comme défenseur du travail artisanal bien fait , fait avec passion , et comment dire , le personnel participe au travail inspiré
Rien à voir avec  la bouffe industrielle  

( et je me demande ce que son projet " boudoir" aurait donné)
-------------
Va faire chaud ce jour
C'est le moment de faire le réassort de glaces
  ( mais pourquoi je dis ca ? Pourquoi?  )


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2008)

parce que&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> parce que


Argument irresistible, n'est ce pas?

Histoire de vous mettre dans le bain


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

ah oui. 
une aventure expérimentale aux confins du minimalisme...
superbe adaptation inspirée par l'auteur d'une "Cendrillon" et qui a eu par un duo "perfide" et infernal une adaptation magistrale d'une autre de ses oeuvres, un univers tout en mouvement où les êtres et les choses (le décor même) bougent incessamment et d'une façon quasi hypnotique dans un noir et blanc hallucinant...

très belle trilogie aussi de l'homme sur la photo...

edit: pour paraphraser alèm:
dans mes souvenirs jaunis, après une plongée vertigineuse et un séjour prolongé dans une sorbetière, de retour des enfers après une promenade suisse j'ai finalement raté la station Bastille...


----------



## PO_ (4 Mai 2008)

je ne vois pas du tout de qui il peut s'agir, mais les indices donnés me paraissent avoir un rapport avec le surréalisme ... même si c'est un peu passé de mode.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> je ne vois pas du tout de qui il peut s'agir, mais les indices donnés me paraissent avoir un rapport avec le surréalisme ... même si c'est un peu passé de mode.




pas mieux ! Même pas sûr de saisir les indices


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

ah&#8230; certains sont forts mais pas avec google&#8230;


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Dans une maison jaune, tel un vampire je m'inscris dans un va-et-vient dans le bassin de Blanche-Neige et puis dans une salle noire, je meurs d'un il cyclopéen représentant le monde.
> 
> et pour finir par ce que je n'y coupe  jamais :
> _
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> Aaaaah Alèm
> Merci
> 
> Contrairement à certains coincés , je considère ce Monsieur comme un raffiné subtil*
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> Argument irresistible, n'est ce pas?
> 
> Histoire de vous mettre dans le bain



voir le film pour comprendre ! 
yen a un peu plus, je vous le mets quand même ?!! 



LHO a dit:


> ah oui.
> une aventure expérimentale aux confins du minimalisme...
> superbe adaptation inspirée par l'auteur d'une "Cendrillon" et qui a eu par un duo "perfide" et infernal une adaptation magistrale d'une autre de ses oeuvres, un univers tout en mouvement où les êtres et les choses (le décor même) bougent incessamment et d'une façon quasi hypnotique dans un noir et blanc hallucinant...
> 
> ...



ça va peut-être aider


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Mai 2008)

Les indices étaient riches et pauvre est ma culture, je ne connaissais pas!


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

quand on parle de Camões et que le posteur a un pseudonyme (et surnom) portugais, il y a de fortes chances qu'on parle d'un lisboète&#8230; pour l'anecdote, notre monsieur est mort quelques heures avant la projection-presse de son dernier film à Paris&#8230;

il est l'auteur de deux scandales : un film sans pellicule et l'interdiction du nom d'un acteur américain pro-vietnam au générique d'un de ses films&#8230;


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

je participe 
Joao Cesar Monteiro

Vive Google et les indices


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

bem bem !


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

donc à moi

soyez indulgent, je suis pas sur que ce soit bien difficile


indice : il devait aimer le sable ...


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

un deuxième indice : américain mort (malheureusement) en 1986, surtout connu avec une barbe (j'ai choisi cette photo justement parce qu'on a pas l'habitude de le voir sans)

je ne donne pas son activité, ce serait trop facile après


----------



## an3k (4 Mai 2008)

lanfeust401 a dit:


> un deuxième indice : américain mort (malheureusement) en 1986, surtout connu avec une barbe (j'ai choisi cette photo justement parce qu'on a pas l'habitude de le voir sans)
> 
> je ne donne pas son activité, ce serait trop facile après


[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Frank Herbert ?[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

je savais que c'etait facile mais bon je ferais mieux la prochaine fois

@ ton tour


----------



## an3k (4 Mai 2008)

Voici mon personnage :





C'est un américain né en 1971. Je vous laisse chercher les autres indices, en attendant d'autres peut-être ?


----------



## an3k (4 Mai 2008)

J'ai mis à jour le post au dessus !


----------



## an3k (4 Mai 2008)

Peut être que c'était un peu trop private joke pour les indices ^^

Les indices sont dans le nom de l'image et l'effet appliqué à la photo.


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

Marc Andreessen (oui, je n'aurais pas pensé à l'effet mosaïque&#8230; )

edit : depuis je suis devenu super balèze en navigateurs&#8230; enfin en skippers quoi&#8230;


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

Marc Andreessen, createur de netscape ?

grillé sur le fil

edit : euh... j'avais meme pas fait la relation (entre l'effet et le navigateur). c'est juste le nom de la photo et la date de la naissance qui m'ont aidé


----------



## macdu (4 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voilà (et merci pour m'avoir fait découvrir... euh, comment s'appelle-t-i déjà ?   )
> 
> 
> *indice* : c'est un as français.



je vois bien qu'il a une chemise à carreaux, mais ça ne doit pas être la réponse!


----------



## macdu (4 Mai 2008)

macdu a dit:


> je vois bien qu'il a une chemise à carreaux, mais ça ne doit pas être la réponse!





:rose: désolé, j'avais même pas vu qu'il y avait 6 pages:rose:


----------



## an3k (4 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Marc Andreessen (oui, je n'aurais pas pensé à l'effet mosaïque&#8230; )



Exact !
Mac Andressen est le créateur de mosaic, le premier navigateur web qui permettait l'inclusion d'images, ce qui a révolutionné son utilisation.

Pour ceux que les grandes étapes de l'histoire du net intéressent il y a 2 documentaires que je conseille fortement :
Quand l'internet fait des bulles (en 2 parties) de Benjamin Rassat : Ce docu traite de l'histoire du net, et surtout la net économie française. Passionnant !
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj7KoLITX0k
- http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=7AzOPqJdcIM

La véritable histoire d'internet, documentaire de Discovery Channel (en 3 parties) :
http://www.tele7.fr/tv/videos/extraits/la-veritable-histoire-d-internet-sur-discovery-channel


A toi !


----------



## an3k (4 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> depuis je suis devenu super balèze en navigateurs enfin en skippers quoi



C'était le but


----------



## an3k (4 Mai 2008)

lanfeust401 a dit:


> Marc Andreessen, createur de netscape ?
> 
> grillé sur le fil
> 
> edit : euh... j'avais meme pas fait la relation (entre l'effet et le navigateur). c'est juste le nom de la photo et la date de la naissance qui m'ont aidé



A peu de choses


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

Suis-je né dans n'importe quel état du sud des USA comme on pourrait le croire ? ou simplement en Californie en tout cas, pas en Norvège ni dans les Highlands. Si je suis connu, ce n'est pas que par mon physique mais aussi grâce à l'asyle qui m'a hébergé. Quelques années de nuits folles après, où j'abimais ma voix, grâce au Parrain, je rencontrais ma femme avec laquelle je ne m'exilais pas dans une ile de l'Illinois. Je suis le meilleur producteur américain d'après un guitariste de jazz que j'ai piqué au groupe d'un de mes compères lors d'un film avec un autre de mes amis proches&#8230;


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Suis-je né dans n'importe quel état du sud des USA comme on pourrait le croire ? ou simplement en Californie en tout cas, pas en Norvège ni dans les Highlands. Si je suis connu, ce n'est pas que par mon physique mais aussi grâce à l'asyle qui m'a hébergé. Quelques années de nuits folles après, où j'abimais ma voix, grâce au Parrain, je rencontrais ma femme avec laquelle je ne m'exilais pas dans une ile de l'Illinois. Je suis le meilleur producteur américain d'après un guitariste de jazz que j'ai piqué au groupe d'un de mes compères lors d'un film avec un autre de mes amis proches&#8230;


Marlon Brando ?


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

lanfeust401 a dit:


> Marlon Brando ?



 

euh

physiquement, euh


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

donc adulte il ressemble encore à la photo


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Mai 2008)

Francis Ford Coppola!


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

tire sur la bobinette et le chevillette cherra&#8230; tu es sur la piste&#8230;


----------



## lanfeust401 (4 Mai 2008)

Nicolas Cage ?


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

tu trouves vraiment qu'il ressemble à nicolas cage&#8230; souvenez-vous que je mets plein d'indices ! (contrairement à vous ! )


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu trouves vraiment qu'il ressemble à nicolas cage souvenez-vous que je mets plein d'indices ! (contrairement à vous ! )



Je me souviens, je me souviens Chef!!!  Mais je rame et je ne trouve pas!


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Je me souviens, je me souviens Chef!!!  Mais je rame et je ne trouve pas!



si tu rames, prends le train pour le centre-ville


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Mai 2008)

Merci!! 
 Mais non c'est raté à  cette heure ci c'est trop tard il n'y en a plus! :mouais::mouais:


_je parait si blonde que ça?? _​


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Suis-je né dans n'importe quel état du sud des USA comme on pourrait le croire ? ou simplement en Californie en tout cas, pas en Norvège ni dans les Highlands. Si je suis connu, ce n'est pas que par mon physique mais aussi grâce à l'asyle qui m'a hébergé. Quelques années de nuits folles après, où j'abimais ma voix, grâce au Parrain, je rencontrais ma femme avec laquelle je ne m'exilais pas dans une ile de l'Illinois. Je suis le meilleur producteur américain d'après un guitariste de jazz que j'ai piqué au groupe d'un de mes compères lors d'un film avec un autre de mes amis proches&#8230;


trop facile alèm 
en plus il n'a pas changé
 ( Nannn yé né pas sannzé    ce n'est pas un indice, juste une blagounette  , ce n'est pas jules les églises)  

en passant c'est lors d'un tournage de film d'un pote ( célèbre)   qu'il rencontra sa femme mentionnée plus haut  , elle était  employée dans la boite de prod du film, boite de prod elle même dirigée par le pote.

Et détail : il déteste la pub!

pas mal vu de nommer la photo cavalier noir


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

bah oui, le pote étant le Parrain&#8230;  et sa femme la scripte du film&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

non non: assistante scripte


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Mai 2008)

Zêtes agaçant!!! 
J'y retourne et je trouverai!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

je continue  sur la romance

il ne s'est jamais caché que cette rencontre fut très importante

-un  premier flash rapide  puis, des mois après, le coup de foudre  ( dans les locaux de la prod)

-Depuis il est sur un nuage (il la vénère)

-et ils ont collaboré ensemble  sur quasi toute son oeuvre ensuite

- ils sont toujours ensemble


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

il a d'ailleurs l'habitude de dire que c'est sa femme qui fait tout et que lui sert juste les histoires&#8230; 

et des histoires, il en raconte beaucoup !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

il est très lyrique , dès qu'il s'agit de sa femme

Pour d'autres choses il est plus _bleu-noir_ ( comme son oeuvre) ou carrément  sur une autre planète  en mode petit délire perso


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

il n'aurait pas donné sa chance à un jeune aventurier ?


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

il a _à-peu-près_ produit tout ce qui se fait de mieux en terme de musiciens de jazz new-yorkais&#8230; entr'autres&#8230;


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (4 Mai 2008)

Je fais que passer, mais ....  il n'aurait pas joué, en plus, dans un film en italien.... enfin, d'un réalisateur italien ?


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

il est dans le prochain Terry Gilliam&#8230; 


bah dites le si vous savez ! 

ps pour petitchaperonrouge : ah bah oui : He Scream For Ice-Cream !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

et parfois le grand public ( qui le connait mal)
 ne sait pas que c'est lui qui a composé certaines choses reprises ensuite par des megastars très divers , d'icone de disons rockfolk US à  rocker anglais ou   groupe facon music fm californienne


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

tu veux dire une fillette qui chuchote à l'oreille des chevaux ?!!  (jolie fillette ceci dit&#8230; :love


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bah dites le si vous savez !




En voila une idée qu'elle me parait bonne!
Suis trop nulle je vais me coucher triste et dépitée!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

n'aurait pas jouer dans un Jarmush sublime en NB....


----------



## eleonooore (5 Mai 2008)

Ça y est, je suis libre.
Depuis la fin de l'après-midi je me dis que je connais cette tête.

C'est Tom Waits.
(long, long soupir de soulagement)

Edit : et LHO avait trouvé


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> n'aurait pas jouer dans un Jarmush sublime en NB....



lequel des deux ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> lequel des deux ?



eleonooore...
je ne veux pas prendre la main... pas pour l'instant.


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

attention, j'en ai un autre et ça sera moins facile&#8230;


----------



## eleonooore (5 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> attention, j'en ai un autre et ça sera moins facile



Alors vas-y 
Autant commencer au plus tôt, vu le temps que ça nous (me) prend à chaque fois


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

Ah enfin trouvé
en passant
sa femme bossait à Zoetrope  de son pote Coppola ( pour qui il composa ) et co signe sous le nom de Brennan

et certaines des chansons de Waits  furent et sont toujours dans le repertoire de Springsteen Rod Stewart ou les Eagles


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (5 Mai 2008)

bon alors, comme c'est l'entracte, je résiste pas à vous proposer  : Ice cream ?


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

ou Scarlett Johansson, Marc Ribot (c'est rare), Sonic Youth, Cat Power&#8230;

en même temps, si on commence à citer rapidement il y a dans sa vie : Jarmusch, John Lurie et ses Lounge, Lou Reed, Schimmel, Greg Cohen, Franck Zappa, William Burroughs, Allen Ginsberg, Tim Buckley (le père de Jeff&#8230; ), le grand Shelly Manne, Bette Midler, Keith Richards (en duo avec Marc Ribot sur un morceau ! ), Roberto Begnini, Robert Wilson, Screamin Jay Hawkins, Terry Gilliam, Kevin Bacon, John Malkovitch, Robert Altman, The Ramones, Philip Glass, Kronos Quartet, Daniel Johnston et tutti quanti&#8230; joli carnets d'adresses, non ?


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

bon, je vous en rajoute un petit pour la route 







9a peut faire en sorte que certains trouvent illico. C'est un compatriote, nous venons de la même ville. Là où nous fimes tous les deux notre éducation sentimentale. Sauf qu'à son époque, la charmante bourgade n'était point encore entourée d'autant de cimetières que d'eau&#8230; Cimetières qu'il faillit rejoindre à l'occasion d'une blessure à quelques kilomètres de notre heimat. Alors qu'il était désormais parisien après avoir été ligérien (au sens large). Complimenté par Proust et Artaud, un de ses romans adapté au cinéma permit l'un des plus belles et fameuses répliques du cinéma cocoricarde. Croix-de-guerre, Légion d'honneur, rien ne vaut pourtant le titre de pataphysicien ! 

ps : le nom de l'image est du au fait que j'ai habité 20 au croisement de deux rues&#8230;


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

en fait, c'est super simple !


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Mai 2008)

Pierre Mac Orlan ... t' as de beaux yeux tu sais ...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> Pierre Mac Orlan ... t' as de beaux yeux tu sais ...  :love:



cela devrait être interdit de jouer la nuit...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

c'est ca
alem  donnait beaucoup trop d'indices d'un coup

perso c'est pas les indices énoncés de manière masquée qui m'ont parlé
 mais  ceux ouverts
 pataphysique  là j'ai tiqué de suite , ca pouvait pas etre Jarry ni Queneau peut etre  René Clair  ou Leo Campion

 + guerre et la cerise finale :
 réplique cinéma 
là ce fut facile
-
c'est marrant
 cet écrivain qui  a beaucoup publié  fut immensement connu  et.. est passé de mode, à peine des traces dans des chansons et cette réplique un peu trop "écrite" 
( typique du cinéma de l'époque)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est marrant
> cet écrivain qui  a beaucoup publié  fut immensement connu  et.. est passé de mode, à peine des traces dans des chansons et cette réplique un peu trop "écrite"
> ( typique du cinéma de l'époque)



oui, comme Ribemond-Dessaigne ou Henri Calet...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

Certes ( je les connais pas ) , c'était juste une remarque sur les curiosités liées aux sinusoidales de la notoriété, c'est applicable à tellement de domaines.
C'est assez interessant quand on songe qu'un des objectifs et /ou valeur à connotation positive qui ressortent de divers enquêtes  special jeunes génerations dans divers pays  c'est.... d'etre "connu".


----------



## chrisben (5 Mai 2008)

Hello !

j'ai pas envie que le jeu s'arrête ! on s"amuse et on apprend, c'est cool.

Alors Joeldu18cher, je crois que c'est à toi. Balance !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> j'ai pas envie que le jeu s'arrête ! on s"amuse et on apprend, c'est cool.
> 
> Alors Joeldu18cher, je crois que c'est à toi. Balance !!



si tu le traites de *balance *ça va pas le faire...


----------



## chrisben (5 Mai 2008)

Oups !!

Joëldu18cher, allez, balance une photo !

Fais tourner !!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

en même temps chrisben est peut etre un pote de Joel et l'apostrophait...
 par son signe zodiacal


----------



## chrisben (5 Mai 2008)

Oui on dira que c'est ça !
Allez Joel, lance toi, sois pas vexé, on t'attend de pied ferme.
J'ai tous mes sens en émoi et mes moteurs de recherche allumés prêts à bondir sur ta photo.

Fonce mon gars, fonce !


----------



## fable (5 Mai 2008)

Il a l'air cool ce jeu moi aussi je veux jouer  mettez une photo !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2008)

ben 
 si tu es SI impatient 
vas y toi 

mets donc un défi !
Ca se passe aussi dans ce sens là

et joel postera après ton défi...


----------



## fable (5 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben
> si tu es SI impatient
> vas y toi
> 
> ...



C'est parti!







Alors il est mort. Il était Belge. Il a contribué à la modernité de Paris. Il a un petit faible pour L'Egypte. On peut le considéré comme un grand homme pour son époque.

Voilà j'espère que vous trouverez (mais pas trop vite quand même).

Cordialement,

Fable (le Belge hé oui).


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mai 2008)

Homme politique ? XIXe siècle ?


----------



## fable (5 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Homme politique ? XIXe siècle ?


Non et oui.
Ce n'est pas un homme politique, il est né durant la seconde moitié du XIXème.
L'une de ses réalisations sert à des milliers de parisiens tous les jours.
Il vu également un grand voyageur pour son époque.


----------



## eleonooore (5 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> L'une de ses réalisations sert à des milliers de parisiens tous les jours.



On peut même dire des millions 

Edit : et sur la 13, des milliards !


----------



## benjamin (5 Mai 2008)

Rien que sur la 13, oui (maïwen  ). Vous en dites trop


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mai 2008)

Édouard Louis Joseph Empain qui a réalisé le métro de Paris


Et oui je suis Belge aussi....


----------



## fable (5 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Édouard Louis Joseph Empain qui a réalisé le métro de Paris
> 
> 
> Et oui je suis Belge aussi....


Bingo,

Voici une petite bio: ICI


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Allez, je crois que c'est à Pharmacos, mais j'en mets une petite pour démarrer la journée :






Enigme : tout comme le créateur du métro (lire plus haut), son rôle est essentiel à la capitale.
A vous !


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

en même temps, ça devient n'importe quoi là&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Allez, je crois que c'est à Pharmacos, mais j'en mets une petite pour démarrer la journée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est quoi ce bordel...   
il n'y a plus de règles ici... 

une vraie "poubelle" ce fil... 


edit: toasted by Marc Ribot


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en même temps, ça devient n'importe quoi là



tu veux dire que ca devient _trash_?
 
 celle là était  special LHO   ;

une autre 
 là  où y a gégène y a parfois plus de plaisir
 mais c'est plus clean)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2008)

La règle du jeu est que c'est celui qui trouve la réponse qui pose une nouvelle énigme. Merci de vous en souvenir.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> La règle du jeu est que c'est celui qui trouve la réponse qui pose une nouvelle énigme. Merci de vous en souvenir.


1- les règles ca se contourne 
2- le dernier gagnant n'est pas repassé
3- si tu veux tant etre " les régles que les règles" etc , fais  un mp à joel
si ca se trouve il est parti en voyage un mois en vacances

en attendant ce fil est un JEU
On joue


----------



## g.robinson (6 Mai 2008)

Est ce le Baron Haussmann ?


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas le baron Haussmann.
En revanche, son invention peut se trouver devant tous les immeubles "haussmanniens".


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

Eugene Poubelle&#8230;

la prochaine fois, contrairement à ce que dit pascalformac, lis les règles, attends ton tour et évite de laisser le nom dans la photo&#8230; comme Empain d'ailleurs&#8230; 

et fournit des indices&#8230;

savent pas jouer&#8230; savent pas jouer&#8230; on peut rien attendre d'eux&#8230;


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos, je te dois une proposition ! 


au fait, Joel ne vient qu'une fois par an avec cette identité !


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Oui il s'agit bien d'Eugène Poubelle, l'inventeur des poubelles en 1884.
Pour la petite histoire, ce préfet avait lancé dès le début le tri sélectif avec 3 bacs, pour les déchets ménagers, les papiers et le verre. Pour des raisons que j'ignore, le tri ne s'est pas maintenu et n'est revenu que bien plus tard, fin 20ème.

Alèm, c'est à toi.
Ok pour le nom sur la photo, j'avais pas vu. pour le choix de la photo, 
Pour le reste, je trouve que l'ambiance se rafraichit drôlement. En l'absence de Joel et Pharmacos, j'ai seulement mis une photo pour relancer la machine voilà tout.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Oui il s'agit bien d'Eugène Poubelle, l'inventeur des poubelles en 1884.
> Pour la petite histoire, ce préfet avait lancé dès le début le tri sélectif avec 3 bacs, pour les déchets ménagers, les papiers et le verre. Pour des raisons que j'ignore, le tri ne s'est pas maintenu et n'est revenu que bien plus tard, fin 20ème.
> 
> Alèm, c'est à toi.
> ...



mon intervention était à double sens... 



LHO a dit:


> c'est quoi ce bordel...
> il n'y a plus de règles ici...
> une vraie "*poubelle*" ce fil...


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

No problemo LHO !
ta remarque m'a fait sourire !!


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

Surréaliste, je le fus. Mais je fus aussi une statue. Un cou, une verge, un nu, que sais-je encore&#8230; Certains ont adoré la prière avec moi. Embedded, je cultive mon surréalisme en laissant mes rangers devant la baignoire de l'immonde. Pourtant, je fus toujours en vogue&#8230; à juste titre.


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Lee Miller


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

ah bah voilà, c'est vraiment ton tour ce coup-ci !


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mai 2008)

J'ai un examen de calcul numérique   je trouverai quelqu'un plus tard


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

OK à moi pour la nouvelle énigme.
Avant toute chose, deux petits détails sur Lee Miller.
Son vrai nom est Elisabeth Lee Miller. C'est une femme. Immense photographe.
Ce qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille c'est la baignoire, les rangers et Vogue, magazine pour lequel elle collabora.
Pour la baignoire et les rangers, voilà la photo... 







On remarque au passage la photo dans la photo, sur la gauche. C'est le portrait d'Hitler. Elle est dans la baignoire du Führer. En fait, elle a occupé par hasard l'appartement déserté d'Hitler à Munich en 1944, en tant que photographe de guerre.
Alèm, je ne connaissais pas en revanche la photo que tu avais proposé de Lee Miller. Peux-tu préciser où et dans quelles circonstances elle fut prise ? ça m'intrigue.

La nouvelle énigme suit...


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

la photo date de 1943 à Londres, elle a été prise par David Schermann avec lequel elle parcourit l'Allemagne ensuite jusque Dachau et Munich. C'est encore un "joke" entre eux.


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Bon voilà notre homme.

Figure de l'art abstrait. Il a beaucoup voyagé, parfois forcé, notamment de l'Europe aux Etats-Unis où il a fini sa vie. Autant de lignes... de fuite. Sur cette photo, la position de ses bras, l'un presqu'horizontal, l'autre vertical, peut donner une indication...

A vous !


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

désolé mauvaise manip.
Quelle est la manip pour afficher ici une image qui se trouve sur son disque dur ?


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

la mettre en ligne&#8230;


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Voilà


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Désolé erreur de manip, je me suis tromper de sujet :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Piet Mondrian.


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

Bravo !
Peintre abstrait (surtout dans la dernière partie de son oeuvre). ses tableaux représentent souvent des lignes horizontales et verticales qui s'entrecroisent et forment des carrés de couleur.
Né aux Pays-Bas, a vécu à Paris, Londres, et a fui la capitale anglaise bombardée pour New-York où il est décédé en 1944, d'une pneumonie.
Laphoto a été prise en 1909.

LHO  C TA TOA !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Voilà


y a un truc qu foire avec ta mise en ligne sur le fil

et c'est l'intitulé flickr (erreur de ta part? volontaire de leur part?)
on va les  berner en sucrant des trucs
et hop


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Bravo !
> Peintre abstrait (surtout dans la dernière partie de son oeuvre). ses tableaux représentent souvent des lignes horizontales et verticales qui s'entrecroisent et forment des carrés de couleur.
> Né aux Pays-Bas, a vécu à Paris, Londres, et a fui la capitale anglaise bombardée pour New-York où il est décédé en 1944, d'une pneumonie.
> Laphoto a été prise en 1909.
> ...



par contre je n'ai pas trouvé ta photo (dans certaines postures elle me fait penser à la gestuelle hiératique d'un Ferdinand Hodler...) 

ps: je vais essayer de réunir des éléments avant de sortir dîner...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

spécialiste dans les sciences auxiliaires de l'histoire fonde avec un ukrainien historien et essayiste un cercle orienté et plus tard une revue dans laquelle il défend Henry Miller inculpé pour obscénité.
amateur d'expérience son oeuvre englobe plusieurs disciplines qui interrogent  la littérature, l'anthropologie, la philosophie, la sociologie, l'art, le sacré, l'économie et la chance...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2008)

edit
la photo mondrian #1
 ca me fait penser à ce colosse ( viennois de mémoire) qui aimait s'habiller en toge alors que lui ou son groupe (collectif d'artistes) dessinait meubles vetements etc
(groupe qui avait un peu scandalisé les prudes car faisait des vetements pour femmes sans corset)
zut son nom m'échappe ainsi que le groupe


----------



## fable (6 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> spécialiste dans les sciences auxiliaires de l'histoire fonde avec un ukrainien historien et essayiste un cercle orienté et plus tard une revue dans laquelle il défend Henry Miller inculpé pour obscénité.
> amateur d'expérience son oeuvre englobe plusieurs disciplines qui interrogent  la littérature, l'anthropologie, la philosophie, la sociologie, l'art, le sacré, l'économie et la chance...



Il s'agit de Georges Bataille. 

Je me trompe ?


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y a un truc qu foire avec ta mise en ligne sur le fil
> 
> et c'est l'intitulé flickr (erreur de ta part? volontaire de leur part?)
> on va les  berner en sucrant des trucs
> et hop




Merci pour ta mise en ligne !!


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> par contre je n'ai pas trouvé ta photo (dans certaines postures elle me fait penser à la gestuelle hiératique d'un Ferdinand Hodler...)
> 
> ps: je vais essayer de réunir des éléments avant de sortir dîner...



La photo de Mondrian ne semble pas être sur le net. Je l'ai scannée. Elle est dans le superbe ouvrage de John Milner, tout simplement intitulé "Mondrian", aux éditions Phaidon.
On y trouve d'autres photos de l'artiste, toutes aussi improbables et rares, prises dans ses ateliers ou au cours de ses voyages.


----------



## chrisben (6 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> la photo mondrian #1
> ca me fait penser à ce colosse ( viennois de mémoire) qui aimait s'habiller en toge alors que lui ou son groupe (collectif d'artistes) dessinait meubles vetements etc
> (groupe qui avait un peu scandalisé les prudes car faisait des vetements pour femmes sans corset)
> zut son nom m'échappe ainsi que le groupe



Là je vois pas.
En revanche la légende de la photo indique que Mondrian improvise une pose de méditation. Il faut dire qu'à cette époque, il était très influencé par les théories mystiques. Il a adhéré dès 1909 à la "Société théosophique de Hollande. Tout un programme...


----------



## fable (6 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Il s'agit de Georges Bataille.
> 
> Je me trompe ?


J'ai trouvé ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ?



tu as trouvé et j'ai mal joué (je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester les indices...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> la photo mondrian #1
> ca me fait penser à ce colosse ( viennois de mémoire) qui aimait s'habiller en toge alors que lui ou son groupe (collectif d'artistes) dessinait meubles vetements etc
> (groupe qui avait un peu scandalisé les prudes car faisait des vetements pour femmes sans corset)
> zut son nom m'échappe ainsi que le groupe



un artiste de la Sécession Viennoise ?
*
*


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2008)

Ben justement j'en sais rien , Allemagne ou Autriche, , et on va pas passer des heures là dessus.
De mémoire j'avais vu ca dans un docu qui pouvait etre sur divers sujets ( femmes , art debut du 20è  voire architecture, théatre,  etc)
Le gars avait un look entre Van Dongen et Orson Wells période falstaffienne, et je me souviens d'un film muet dans lequel la joyeuse bande dansait de manière dyonisiaque ( pour faire nietzschéen?)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> spécialiste dans les sciences auxiliaires de l'histoire fonde avec un ukrainien historien et essayiste un cercle orienté et plus tard une revue dans laquelle il défend Henry Miller inculpé pour obscénité.
> amateur d'expérience son oeuvre englobe plusieurs disciplines qui interrogent  la littérature, l'anthropologie, la philosophie, la sociologie, l'art, le sacré, l'économie et la chance...



notes éparses et fragmentaires et forcément inachevées sur un auteur que je fréquente depuis mes années d'apprentissage... 

dans l'ordre des mots-clés de couleur grise:
au commencement l'Ecole des Chartes.
Boris Souvarine (membre de la Troisième Internationale).
Cercle Communiste Démocratique.
revue "Critique" (revue littéraire).
envisage "l'Expérience intérieure" comme une expérience des limites ou les notions d'extase et d'angoisse rejoignent le savoir de toutes choses .
écrits sur l'art: "Lascaux ou la naissance de l'art", "Manet", "Les Larmes d'Eros", "La littérature et le mal"...
oppose le sacré au religieux. pose la sexualité comme une autre forme du sacré et sans le sacré la vie est pauvre et terne.
s'interroge sur les notions d'économie et d'échanges (la "dépense" qu'il oppose à l'épargne et l'accumulation des sociétés capitalistes...) dans "La part maudite" ouvrage d'économie générale.
la "volonté de chance"qui laisse la "dépense" se réaliser elle-même.
(...)

*******
écrits érotiques qui mettent en jeu l'interdit, la trangression, l'excès, l'orgie, le sacrifice, la mort... (     "L'abbé C.", "Le bleu du ciel", "Madame Edwarda", "L'Histoire de l'oeil", "Le mort"...)

******
il fut enterré en juillet 1962.
"je meurs, mais je ris de mourrir". Georges Bataille.

repères biographiques.

.


----------



## chrisben (7 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> notes éparses et fragmentaires et forcément inachevées sur un auteur que je fréquente depuis mes années d'apprentissage...
> 
> dans l'ordre des mots-clés de couleur grise:
> au commencement l'Ecole des Chartes.
> ...



Honte à moi ! c'est un des écrivains qu'il faut que je redécouvre ! A lire tout ce que tu indiques, j'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté. Il faut que je rattrappe d'urgence le retard. Son analyse sur l'opposition entre religieux et sacré (dans lequel il englobe le sexe) m'interpelle. LHO, y a-t-il un de ses écrits que tu peux me conseiller à ce sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Honte à moi ! c'est un des écrivains qu'il faut que je redécouvre ! A lire tout ce que tu indiques, j'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté. Il faut que je rattrappe d'urgence le retard. Son analyse sur l'opposition entre religieux et sacré (dans lequel il englobe le sexe) m'interpelle. LHO, y a-t-il un de ses écrits que tu peux me conseiller à ce sujet ?








"Le sens de lérotisme échappe à quiconque nen voit pas le sens religieux. Réciproquement, le sens des religions échappe à quiconque néglige le lien quil présente avec lérotisme."
Georges Bataille.

ce livre dans une prose incroyable analyse en quoi l'érotisme est une expérience de nature divine et sacrée, en mettant en jeu  les notions d'extase, d'interdit et de transgression, de mort, d'excès et d'impossible...

*******
sinon "Madame Edwarda", "Le Mort", "Histoire de l'oeil" et "l'abbé C" mettent en jeu à travers l'érotisme l'insensé et l'impensable... 
c'est dans l'excès que l'homme touche à l'impossible. 
une écriture "solaire", fragmentaire et comme déchaînée où Hegel rencontre Dieu dans un Lupanar...


----------



## fable (7 Mai 2008)

Changeons un peu pour une femme:






Elle est belge, elle vient du "nord" (le nord nord encore plus haut que Bergues  ). On la connaît principalement pour sa voix.

Bon amusement.


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2008)

C'est la fille du haut qu'il faut reconnaitre ou toutes celles en bas de l'image? 




Edit : Ah! oui c'est mieux comme ça!!


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Changeons un peu pour une femme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah oui, la Voix du Nord  
Elle est petite la photo...



edit : ah oui, la photo s'est agrandie... that's magic ;-)


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah oui, la Voix du Nord
> Elle est petite la photo...



Tu as raté le précédent lien, qui l'a présentée en plus grand mais avantageusement accompagnée!


----------



## fable (7 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Changeons un peu pour une femme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voilà, mnt c'est en plus grand...

Mon wifi me fait des misères en ce moment, va être tant de viré Télé2


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

oui tu peux l'agrandir maintenant...
(et je crois que la photo est perso ? genre backstage... donc pas Google-lienne)
je ne dirais rien...
de toute façon, je sors...

bye...


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Changeons un peu pour une femme:
> 
> 
> Elle est belge, elle vient du "nord" (le nord nord encore plus haut que Bergues  ). On la connaît principalement pour sa voix.
> ...



An Pierlé ?


----------



## fable (7 Mai 2008)

Non, mais j'avoue qu'elles se ressemblent.


----------



## chrisben (7 Mai 2008)

Sarah Bettens ??? (chanteuse de Ks' Choice)

(quoique je sois pas convaincu moi-même...)


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2008)

C'est un peu vague chanteuse belge ... non ?  

T'as pas un autre indice :rateau:


----------



## fable (8 Mai 2008)

Actuellement, le groupe dans lequel elle joue ne compte plus que 3 membres: elle, un guitariste et bassiste.


----------



## benmoss (8 Mai 2008)

geike, la magnifique chanteuse d'hooverphonic

mais après un re-visionnage de la photo...le doute s'insinue:mouais:


----------



## fable (8 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> geike, la magnifique chanteuse d'hooverphonic
> 
> mais après un re-visionnage de la photo...le doute s'insinue:mouais:


Ne doute plus, c'est bien elle. :love:


----------



## benmoss (8 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Ne doute plus, c'est bien elle. :love:



argh j'avais peur...
comme quoi la première impression est parfois la bonne...
mais faut dire...ce visage est reconnaissable entre 1000:love:...

bon si j'ai bien compris le principe...c't'a mon tour de faire fonctionner vos méninges

l'est facile





les indices...ben...
elle vient du même pays que l'autre mais parle pas la même langue


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2008)

je sais pas qui c'est mais je veux bien son numéro de téléphone, qu'elle soit flamin ou wallone&#8230; :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je sais pas qui c'est mais je veux bien son numéro de téléphone, qu'elle soit flamin ou wallone :love:



+1 pour le numéro


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2008)

toi tu passes après, t'es belge et t'habites dans une ville où aucune AES n'est organisée ! 

moi j'suis flamand à 12,5% mais français et picardisant mais je vais aux AES ou elles viennent à moi&#8230; donc je passe d'abord !


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> toi tu passes après, t'es belge et t'habites dans une ville où aucune AES n'est organisée !
> 
> moi j'suis flamand à 12,5% mais français et picardisant mais je vais aux AES ou elles viennent à moi donc je passe d'abord !



Moi je suis Belge donc je passe avant ! un point c'est tout !
Alors ton 8ème de part flamande ne passe pas !

C'est pas ma faute si aucune AES n'a lieu à Albi ! et la semaine prochaine j'habite lyon


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2008)

à Lyon ya des AES mais personne n'y va&#8230; quoique, faut que j'y aille&#8230;


----------



## benmoss (8 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je sais pas qui c'est mais je veux bien son numéro de téléphone, qu'elle soit flamin ou wallone&#8230; :love:


elle dira non...
d'abord parce que son compagnon sur scène l'est aussi à la ville...('foiré va!!)
et pis pour le reste fô connaître la discographie...tu comprendras tout de suite


----------



## fable (8 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je sais pas qui c'est mais je veux bien son numéro de téléphone, qu'elle soit flamin ou wallone&#8230; :love:


Je vais être sympa: je peux te dire qu'il commence par "04"


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Je vais être sympa: je peux te dire qu'il commence par "04"



Tu bluffes ! elle est jamais à la maison ! file le gsm


----------



## benmoss (8 Mai 2008)

fable a dit:


> Je vais être sympa: je peux te dire qu'il commence par "04"





Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu bluffes ! elle est jamais à la maison ! file le gsm



il a pas forcément tort...


----------



## chrisben (9 Mai 2008)

Oui mais tout ça ça nous dit pas qui c'est cette fille.

Allez ajoute un indice Benmoss.


----------



## benmoss (9 Mai 2008)

1er indice : elle est belge francophone
2eme indice : le titre d'un de ses chanson dit ce qu'elle ne fera *pas* avec alèm
3eme indice : liege, juillet 2008


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

qu'est-ce que tu *en* sais ?!


----------



## benmoss (10 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> qu'est-ce que tu *en* sais ?!



pardon...

je rectifie...

2eme indice : une de ses chanson dit ce qu'elle ne *veut pas* faire avec alèm


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> +1 pour le numéro


Si t'ajoutes 1 au numéro tu risque de tomber sur une vieux qui habite dans la même ville. Une vielle si t'as de la chance


----------



## benmoss (10 Mai 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Si t'ajoutes 1 au numéro tu risque de tomber sur une vieux qui habite dans la même ville. Une vielle si t'as de la chance


ça existe plus le préfixe 41...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> ça existe plus le préfixe 41...


Gné qu'hein que quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## chrisben (11 Mai 2008)

Ben moi je sèche. Juillet 2008 : ça a un rapport avec les francofolies de Spa ??


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Ben moi je sèche. Juillet 2008 : ça a un rapport avec les francofolies de Spa ??



pas les francos....
cherche bien...


----------



## chrisben (11 Mai 2008)

Vraiment compliqué ton truc !

deux propositions : 

1. Delphine Gardin, chanteuse de Monsoon

2. Auryn

même pas sûr...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Charlotte de *Sold Out.*..


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Charlotte de *Sold Out.*..



Sa mêm mêm 

Des Kills belges

[youtube]FXNnG3LemN8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

pour alèm:






Charlotte et David (ou l'inverse...)


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Charlotte de *Sold Out.*..





chrisben a dit:


> Vraiment compliqué ton truc !
> 
> deux propositions :
> 
> ...



c'est pas les francos...mais les ardentes...
il suffisait de googliser "liege juillet 2008" et ça apparaissaient dans les 5 premiers réponses

et après...ben chercher dans les artistes (ergh...Cypress Hill)

à toi de jouer LHO



			
				Couleur Sud a dit:
			
		

> (...) video Youtube (...)



voila pourquoi non

* video prise lors des fètes de la communauté française à liège...mes aïeux quel live:love:..un excellent souvenir*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> c'est pas les francos...mais les ardentes...
> il suffisait de googliser "liege juillet 2008" et ça apparaissaient dans les 5 premiers réponses
> 
> et après...ben chercher dans les artistes (ergh...Cypress Hill)
> ...



j'ai taper "chanteuse wallonne en trio" > au niveau 11 j'ai une photo de Charlotte et David (voir ci-dessus): la fille correspond. 

sinon: sans la techno, j'aime bien l'énergie de la chanteuse. tu mets en background The Ex et c'est autre chose...


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'ai taper "chanteuse wallonne en trio" > au niveau 11 j'ai une photo de Charlotte et David (voir ci-dessus): la fille correspond.
> 
> sinon: *sans la techno*, j'aime bien l'énergie de la chanteuse. tu mets en background The Ex et c'est autre chose...



:mouais::hein:....

ne confond pas techno et electro-rock
mais c'est vrai....quelle énergie....et le public aussi

enfin...vivement juillet


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

alors celle-là (c'est pour cela que j'ai pris la main...) je l'ai travaillé. 
sauf pour les connaisseurs, cela va être très dur... 
sinon... :rateau:

les tests de tous les indices dans Google ne mènent à rien (du moins jusqu'à sept niveaux...)







*indices_01:*
turbulent. 
iconoclaste. 
devient célèbre dans la rubrique des chiens écrasés. 
a très tôt une obsession pour le stylo Bic. 
regarde la mer vers Neewport. 
mesure le ciel à ses temps perdus. 
joue avec des cochons de Guinée. 
amateur de moule.


.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> :mouais::hein:....
> 
> ne confond pas techno et electro-rock
> mais c'est vrai....quelle énergie....et le public aussi
> ...



peut-être. mais ce n'est pas ce que m'a laissé entendre la vidéo de CouleurSud...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Marcel Broodthaers
ou Vim Delvoy 
? 
Ou autre...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Marcel Broodthaers
> ou Vim Delvoy
> ?
> Ou autre...



autre 
(pourtant, je pensais que tu aurais été le seul à le (re)-connaître... à moins que le sudo-lyonnais ait un penchant pour les moules...) 

le premier, lui, aimait les moules. mais le mien est encore vivant.
le second préfère les cochons de l'Union Européenne...

edit: et puis tu donnes trois réponses...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> autre
> (pourtant, je pensais que tu aurais été le seul à le (re)-connaître... à moins que le sudo-lyonnais ait un penchant pour les moules...)
> 
> le premier, lui, aimait les moules. mais le mien est encore vivant.
> ...



Rha tu me poses une colle  
Je me disais aussi que s'était trop simple, j'étais presque déçu   (mais je voulais prendre la main   )
Mais bon, maintenant, je suis dans la panade  
Pourtant, je suis presque sur d'avoir déjà vu cette image, faut que j'aille faire un tour dans ma bibliothèque...(Image extraite d'une vidéo, non?)

Ps: La prochaine fois que j'ai une idée, j'en donnerai qu'une !


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2008)

Jan Fabre


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> alors celle-là (c'est pour cela que j'ai pris la main...) je l'ai travaillé.
> sauf pour les connaisseurs, cela va être très dur...
> sinon... :rateau:
> 
> ...



tu veut pas plutôt dire Nieuwpoort?



			
				aCLR a dit:
			
		

> jan fabre



j'étoffais mes recherche et toi tu le sort comme ça
mais j'ai pas trouvé de photo d'époque

merci antoine pour m'avoir mis sur la voie des surréaliste belges...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Jan Fabre


A mon avis t'as bon 
Fabre mais dans une video ancienne


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Jan Fabre



Rha les indices correspondent surtout en ce qui concerne le bic  




Jean Fabre, _Boite à chaussure_, 1977.

C'est Fabre, bien joué aCLR, je vais me cacher....


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est Fabre, bien joué aCLR, je vais me cacher....


bah tes tentatives  c'est pas mal vu ton état probable en fin de soirée hier
 
( p'tite mise en boite en passant)


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> tu veut pas plutôt dire Nieuwpoort?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> A mon avis t'as bon
> Fabre mais dans une video ancienne





antoine59 a dit:


> Rha les indices correspondent surtout en ce qui concerne le bic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'attends le verdict de LHO !


----------



## benmoss (11 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Rha les indices correspondent surtout en ce qui concerne le bic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi c'est grace au chien écrasé et a la statue a nieuwpoort
mais bien joué...sur le fil


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> a très tôt une obsession pour le stylo Bic.



J'ai bien failli me perdre avec celui-là ! 



LHO a dit:


> amateur de moule.
> 
> 
> .



Celui-là m'a remis dans le droit fil !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Jan Fabre





antoine59 a dit:


> Rha les indices correspondent surtout en ce qui concerne le bic
> Jean Fabre, _Boite à chaussure_, 1977.
> 
> C'est Fabre, bien joué aCLR, je vais me cacher....





pascalformac a dit:


> A mon avis t'as bon
> Fabre mais dans une video ancienne





benmoss a dit:


> moi c'est grace au chien écrasé et a la statue a nieuwpoort
> mais bien joué...sur le fil



alors les amateurs de coléoptères, je peux même plus prendre l'apéro tranquille... :rateau:

à toi aCLR... 



edit: l'image apparaît (en projection) dans une performance de Paul Mac Carthy de 1983...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Jan Fabre

performer, plasticien, metteur en scène et chorégraphe. 


de part son père, célèbre entomologiste, il garde une passion pour les coléoptères notamment les scarabées dont il recouvre les plafonds de la salle des glaces du Palais Royal de Bruxelles.
son oeuvre polymorphe traverse cette relation complexe entre le monde animal et l'humain, l'organique et le macabre avec une obsession pour les fluides, la chair et le corps comme un domaine de l'informe ou un domaine en mouvement et tout un bestiaire (scarabées, chiens, mouches ou chouettes, animaux empaillés...).

*******
investit actuellement les salles de l'Ecole du Nord au Louvre en contrepoint des oeuvres de Van der Weyden, Van Eyck, Rubens... magnifique juxtaposition et une forme de relecture "dynamique" (antoine59 et le retable de Roger de la Pasture... ). 
>>>>> 7 juillet (aCLR... )

L'ange de la métamorphoses.

*******
turbulent. iconoclaste. devient célèbre dans la rubrique des chiens écrasés. a très tôt une obsession pour le stylo Bic. regarde la mer vers Neewport. mesure le ciel à ses temps perdus. joue avec des cochons de Guinée. amateur de moule.

*******
 expose en 1976, chez Templon des chiens écrasés...




Jan Fabre. _Heure Bleue_. 1988. stylo bille Bic bleu sur soie.





Jan Fabre. _A la recherche d'Utopia_. à Nieuwpoort en Belgique, face à la mer du Nord. 
(dans un précédent lien, cf: le fil de l'histoire de l'art, j'avais lu Neewport... pour benmoss).





Jan Fabre. _l'homme qui mesurait le ciel_.





Jan Fabre. _Parrots and Guinéa Pigs_. chorégraphie. 2002


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> alors les amateurs de coléoptères, je peux même plus prendre l'apéro tranquille... :rateau:
> 
> à toi aCLR...
> 
> ...





Viens de faire une ballade à vélo !

Prends un apéro devant quelques grillades !

:style:

Je vous concocte une petite énigme !

Vous avez une préférence ?!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Viens de faire une ballade à vélo !
> 
> Prends un apéro devant quelques grillades !
> 
> ...



un Lagavulin 16 ans d'âge... sans glace.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un Lagavulin 16 ans d'âge... sans glace.



Très bon choix !

Quelqu'un mets de la glace dans son whisky ici !

En tout cas pas moi !

À moins que l'eau vienne de la source qui alimente la distillerie du breuvage choisi !



Bon pour le jeu, ne trouvant pas d'image du personnage que je voulais vous faire découvrir !? Je me rabats sur un français qui donne dans l'image animée !


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

_j'ai plus de rhum&#8230; 



  
_


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

Prends donc une tisane !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Très bon choix !
> 
> Quelqu'un mets de la glace dans son whisky ici !
> 
> ...



la prochaine fois que je vais dans les Hébrides à Islay (l'île la plus au sud), je te raménerai un pochon d'eau... 
pour la glace j'ai connu pire du coca dans un Glenfarclas 21 ans d'âge... on en est presque venu aux mains... 

juste de passage: pas le temps de jouer...
à moins qu'il soit né à la Rochelle et que son vrai nom commence par W...

*******

mais la prochaine fois que j'ai la main je ne donnerais qu'un indice: le mot "indice"...


----------



## PO_ (12 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un Lagavulin 16 ans d'âge... sans glace.



 je préfère le 12 ans, série spéciale, 58°6, un vrai nectar des dieux ...

il ne se trouve pas n'importe où, mais il doit y en avoir à la Maison du Whisky ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> je préfère le 12 ans, série spéciale, 58°6, un vrai nectar des dieux ...
> 
> il ne se trouve pas n'importe où, mais il doit y en avoir à la Maison du Whisky ...


oui  mais non
listé mais ..pas en stock


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> je préfère le 12 ans, série spéciale, 58°6, un vrai nectar des dieux ...
> 
> il ne se trouve pas n'importe où, mais il doit y en avoir à la Maison du Whisky ...



J'ai des goûts plus simples : une bonne dodo


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2008)

Personne ne veut jouer ! OK ! Je retourne à l'apéro !!!!!!!!!!



Le 12 ans d'âge est excellent !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> je préfère le 12 ans, série spéciale, 58°6, un vrai nectar des dieux ...
> 
> il ne se trouve pas n'importe où, mais il doit y en avoir à la Maison du Whisky ...



oui, on peut décliner: le Cask Strengh 12 ans d'âge et effectivement le Single 12 ans Special qui titre à 56.4 % (et non 58.6) (tu trouves les deux chez Lavinia) et dans le genre plus strong tu as le Glenfarclas 105 (60%) de 8 ans d'âge (mais plus digestif qu'apéritif...)...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Dans le genre plus strong tu as le Glenfarclas 105 (60%) de 8 ans d'âge (mais plus digestif qu'apéritif...)...



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait ! 8 ans d'âge et sixty percent of alcohol !


----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Mai 2008)

Rien ne vaut un bon thé vert! 

Ok, je sors!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Rien ne vaut un bon thé vert!
> 
> Ok, je sors!



oui, le matin...
ou en glace vers 16 h... 

bon, cet homme "animé" n'inspire vraiment personne... même pas le maître du jeu...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ()
> 
> juste de passage: pas le temps de jouer...
> à moins qu'il soit né à la Rochelle et que son vrai nom commence par W...
> ()



 No lo sé !

Par contre je peux vous donner ces indices.

Indice 1 : Diplômé de l'IUT Carrières sociales de Gradignan.
Indice 2 : Réalise 10 reportages pour la télévision et 7 films projetés en salle.
Indice 3 : Un huitième long-métrage sortira cette année.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Pierre Carles

(PS : je comprends pas l'indice "d'image animée" car çà fait plutôt penser au film d'animation alors que lui fait des documentaires politiques critiques, dans la ligne de pensée "Bourdivine").


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> à moins qu'il soit né à la Rochelle et que son vrai nom commence par W...





aCLR a dit:


> No lo sé !



je pensais à *Vincent Paronnaud* né Winshluss qui a co-réalisé  le film Persépolis... 
mais, après vérification: il n'ont pas la même tête... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Non c'est bien le premier.
Les premières lignes de sa bio sur la-Sainte-Bible-du-Savoir-Incontestable-de-tout-Internaute-Bien-Né (en bref : Wikipédia) confirment tout de suite les premiers indices.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Carles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Non c'est bien le premier.
> Les premières lignes de sa bio sur la-Sainte-Bible-du-Savoir-Incontestable-de-tout-Internaute-Bien-Né (en bref : Wikipédia) confirment tout de suite les premiers indices.
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Carles


oui, oui, c'est bien Pierre Carles... 

*******
mais je répondais à aCLR: 
voir au début du jeu (cf post #272)... et après (post #281)...  







faut suivre.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> faut suivre.



Je préfère devancer.  

Au fait : je passe la main. Pas le temps d'aller chercher.
Si je puis me permettre un conseil : évitez d'aller nous chercher des Barons Haussman et des Préfets Poubelle. Plutôt des contemporains. Photos de jeunesse par exemple.

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2008)

And the winner is






coloquinte a dit:


> Pierre Carles
> 
> (PS : je comprends pas l'indice "d'image animée" car çà fait plutôt penser au film d'animation alors que lui fait des documentaires politiques critiques, dans la ligne de pensée "Bourdivine").





coloquinte, it's up to you !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Aucune arrière-pensée de ma part (que LHO se rassure) mais là j'ai pas le temps et je veux pas ralentir le jeu.
Je désigne LHO pour me remplacer avec cependant deux contraintes dans son choix :
1 - Un contemporain (bref : toujours en vie)
2 - Une photo de "jeunesse" de celui-ci
Peu importe en revanche son action, son domaine, sa nationalité etc etc


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Aucune arrière-pensée de ma part (que LHO se rassure) mais là j'ai pas le temps et je veux pas ralentir le jeu.
> Je désigne LHO pour me remplacer avec cependant deux contraintes dans son choix :
> 1 - Un contemporain (bref : toujours en vie)
> 2 - Une photo de "jeunesse" de celui-ci
> Peu importe en revanche son action, son domaine, sa nationalité etc etc



vous avez vu la ruse pour avoir la main...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2008)

y en a qui font pareil à l'apero
tu sais genre 
 non- non c'est trop tôt , non non je t'assure 
Ah c'est du XXX 12 ans d'age ? Ah ben alors oui un petit pour te faire plaisir (_ ca c'est de la pure faux- dercherie ®_) 
ouais bon j'ai dit petit mais pas un échantillon pour liliputien  tout de même


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

presque au commencement et par hasard je m'interroge sur New York. 
mélomane indépendant je travaille sur des morceaux, des chutes... 
à la fin, je suis proche d'un dieu rapide et sombre...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> vous avez vu la ruse pour avoir la main...



Créer un deuxième pseudo pour gagner à coup sûr !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Créer un deuxième pseudo pour gagner à coup sûr !



prendre la main et vouloir gagner à tout prix ce n'est pas la même chose.
je préfère l'élégance du geste au massacre d'innocents... 

cette fois-ci, j'ai fait en sorte de pouvoir sortir tranquillement...  
donc pas de nouveaux indices avant demain... 

bonne soirée...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> presque au commencement et par hasard je m'interroge sur New York.
> mélomane indépendant je travaille sur des morceaux, des chutes...
> à la fin, je suis proche d'un dieu rapide et sombre...



alors, on sèche ou vraiment_rien_à_foutre... 
dommage, individu hautement recommandable qui travaille essentiellement avec la "scène indépendante" américaine...


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

je propose un nom au hasard : rhys chatham


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je propose un nom au hasard : rhys chatham



ce n'est pas cette branche bruitiste et symphoniste (longue plage sonore) à la Glenn Branca...

l'homme du Polaroïd travaille essentiellement *avec* la "scène indépendante" américaine et dernièrement à terminer un projet sur une diva du Rock (un certain Rock underground et littéraire...).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]G-T_Rd951Zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

alors là... bravo.
 

à toi la main *wormeyes*...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Jem Cohen







 indices:
 au commencement et par hasard je m'interroge sur New York. mélomane indépendant je travaille sur des morceaux, des chutes... à la fin, je suis proche d'un dieu rapide et sombre...

la découverte d'un carnet de notes à New York est à l'origine d'un film sur New York ("Lost Book Found").

suit le groupe de Hardcore Fugazi pendant plus de 10 ans (pour "Instrument" utilise des chutes de pellicule 16 mm, du Super 8 et des bandes vidéo...).

son dernier projet "Chain" est un long métrage sur le groupe Godspeed You! Black Emperor ! (pour un dieu rapide et sombre)...

pour alèm: "Long for City" un portrait de Patti Smith (qui apparaît aussi dans le film sur Benjamin Smoke).

*******
cinéaste et vidéaste expérimental qui filme la scène musicale indépendante:
 Fugazi
 The Ex
Benjamin Smoke
 Elliott Smith
 Sparklehorse
 Blonde Redhead
Vic Chesnut
Patti Smith
...





The Ex. Building a Broken Mousetrap.

*******
site Jem Cohen.

*******
additif: les films "Building a Broken Mousetrap" (The Ex), "Instrument" (Fugazi) et "Benjamin Smoke" sont disponibles en DVD.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> alors là... bravo.
> 
> 
> à toi la main *wormeyes*...





Merci. 

Je n'aurais pas le temps avant la fin de semaine prochaine, alors si un autre veut bien prendre la main...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Je n'aurais pas le temps avant la fin de semaine prochaine, alors si un autre veut bien prendre la main...



si je peux me permettre: tu le connaissais ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Je n'aurais pas le temps avant la fin de semaine prochaine, alors si un autre veut bien prendre la main...



Bon, je comble le trou si je peux me permettre   

Voici mon "sujet"  






Indices:

Malgré ces caprices incessant, son frère lui est indissociable...
Ps: Ne pas avoir peur des petites filles à plusieurs têtes 
  

Bon si c'est trop simple, je suis désolé et je m'enterrerais  


Ps: Zut, j'ai pas respecter la seconde règle de Coloquinte. La photo n'est pas une photo de jeunesse bien que maintenant, je pense qu'il est un poil plus vieux
Ps2: Je préfère la sauce aioli....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Je n'aurais pas le temps avant la fin de semaine prochaine, alors si un autre veut bien prendre la main...



jeu dans le jeu: le premier qui débarque à la main.

on reste dans les contraintes fixées par Coloquinte: 
personnage contemporain. 
photo de jeunesse.

edit: toasted by a smartie yayoi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon, je comble le trou si je peux me permettre
> 
> Voici mon "sujet"
> 
> ...



à peine 3 ans et 4 mois...


----------



## benmoss (15 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon, je comble le trou si je peux me permettre
> 
> Voici mon "sujet"
> 
> ...



ergh...
cette tête me dis quelque chose...mais pas moyen d'y mettre un nom:mouaisquel comble pour le physionomiste que je suis)

un autre indice?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> si je peux me permettre: tu le connaissais ?



Vu *Benjamin Smoke* il y quelques temps.








Sinon, c'est bien sur Patti Smith qui m'a mis sur les rails ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Vu *Benjamin Smoke* il y quelques temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je l'ai revu (ainsi qu'Instrument et The Ex) au Festival Filmer la Musique au Point Ephemère l'année dernière.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Vous faites comme vous voulez, mais les contraintes n'étaient que pour LHO.

Mais ça me donne une idée : et si chaque gagnant définissait, disons un maximum de 3 contraintes pour le suivant ?
Histoire de faire évoluer le jeu.

Attention : contraintes suffisamment larges pour ne pas s'avérer immédiatement des indices précis. 
Genre :
1 - chef d'état
2 - en vie
3 - origines hongroises 

'Fin c'est vous qui voyez, hein...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

L'un des frères Chapman ?

(je déteste leur travail, mais je le connais.)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> L'un des frères Chapman ?
> 
> (je déteste leur travail, mais je le connais.)



Bon, je te l'accorde, c'est Dinos   

Pour les indices:
- Travaille presque systématiquement avec son frère, Jake.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Exposition à Lille au Musée des Beaux-art des Caprices de Goya dont les frères Chapman ont donnés leurs interprétation (lien de l'expo)

Contrainte pour toi Coloquinte   
- Le portrait ne doit pas être photographique.
- La personne doit être une femme.
- Elle doit être morte

Si suivre mes contraintes te saoule, libre à toi de les contournées


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

dans un post précédent, je parlais de la différence d'âge entre les deux frères (en fait ils ont quatre ans d'écart)...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Je fus la maîtresse d'un roi alors que j'avais 20 années de plus que lui.
J'eus une grande influence sur les affaires publiques.

On s'accorde à dire que c'est moi qui servit de modèle pour cette toile.​


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

Diane de Poitiers


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Diane de Poitiers



15 minutes pour trouver; not so bad


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> 15 minutes pour trouver; not so bad



en fait, dès que je suis venu sur le sujet   

j'ai comme une vague accointance avec l'époque de François Ier (et ses amis Cellini, Del Sarto, Da Vinci, Rosso Fiorentino)


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> L'un des frères Chapman ?
> 
> (je déteste leur travail, mais je le connais.)





Moi, je les aime bien les sculptures des frères Chapman ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi, je les aime bien les sculptures des frères Chapman ! :love:



normal pour un spoon...


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> normal pour un spoon...



Oh l'autre !


 



C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Diane de Poitiers


 
Bingo !

On connaît aussi une autre représentation d'une Dyane à Poitiers :






:rateau:  

Bon la contrainte :
- Un personnage public, homme ou femme, pas d'époque imposée mais représentation statuaire.​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

... 




Alors !? Alors !? Alors !?


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2008)

dans quelques heures, j'ai la gueule de bois là !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

une Fernet-Branca pour la #321...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2008)

petit off sur un détail
@LHO
on dit "une" Fernet branca"?
j'ai toujours entendu le masculin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> petit off sur un détail
> @LHO
> on dit "une" Fernet branca"?
> j'ai toujours entendu le masculin



je ne sais pas...
mais comme c'est une liqueur...
le masculin doit se dire pour un (verre) de Fernet-Branca...

mais, je crois que pour notre ami une simple bière aurait été plus efficace...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2008)

merci
Quant à notre ami il est solide
 un peu comme son portable d'ailleurs...


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2008)

ah si seulement les Bush père et fils avaient entendu ses propositions radicales, nous serions plus tranquilles


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Mai 2008)

Peut-on en conclure qu'elle est américaine????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

elle a des airs à Linda Ronstadt jeune mais ce n'est pas elle... :rateau:

[mode simple impression]


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Peut-on en conclure qu'elle est américaine????



elle aurait pu demander la nationalité avec son ex-mari très célèbre mais non. c'était déjà assez compliqué comme ça ! 

ps : un indice supplémentaire. le coup de la statue est un peu vicieux&#8230;


----------



## chrisben (20 Mai 2008)

Marrant, on dirait Condoleezza Rice jeune...


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2008)

chrisben a dit:


> Marrant, on dirait Condoleezza Rice jeune...



ah j'ai une préférence pour mon inconnue (avant restylage )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Une activiste américaine ? Féministe radicale ? Ou autre ? Ou pas américaine ?

On sèche un peu là...
Un ou deux indices de plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

[mode impression]
elle a un peu le look de Maria Shriver, mais ce n'est pas Maria Shriver... 
[/mode impression]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah j'ai une préférence pour mon inconnue (*avant restylage* )



Ivana Trump ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mai 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Une activiste américaine ? Féministe radicale ? Ou autre ? Ou pas américaine ?
> 
> On sèche un peu là...
> Un ou deux indices de plus ?



Une top model britanique ?

alèm fait de la rétention d'information&#8230;


----------



## benmoss (22 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Une top model britanique ?
> 
> * alèm fait de la rétention d'information&#8230;*



tu m'enlève les mots de la bouche....
allez...
un ptit indice et on te fait plus ch***


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Féministe radicale ?



féministe pas au sens propre, Radical oui c'était dans les indices radicale ? ah ouais radicalement radicale



coloquinte a dit:


> Ivana Trump ?



elle n'a trumpé personne ils étaient tous au courant ! 



Sly54 a dit:


> Une top model britanique ?
> 
> alèm fait de la rétention d'information



je fais même pas de la rétention d'eau



benmoss a dit:


> tu m'enlève les mots de la bouche....



que de la bouche ?




ps : j'ai jamais dit que ça allait être facile lisez entre les lignes et souvenez-vous : statufiée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Vous allez probablement rire, mais j'ai tout de suite penser à Monica lewinsky


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

ah ya de ça&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Marion Cotillard


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

c'était pas pour le côté brune que je disais ça ! 

pour le côté exhibitionniste de la cotillard (par exemple dans Taxi ou La Mome), peut-être&#8230;

elle a une statue la cotillard ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'était pas pour le côté brune que je disais ça !
> 
> pour le côté exhibitionniste de la cotillard (par exemple dans Taxi ou La Mome), peut-être
> 
> elle a une statue la cotillard ?



une statuette. et même plusieurs...


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2008)

ah mais mon inconnu a plusieurs statues d'elle ne négligeant rien de son anatomie !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah mais mon inconnu a plusieurs statues d'elle ne négligeant rien de son anatomie !



là, tu m'embrouilles... les sens... 

bon, je sors, boire un verre...

@+


----------



## benmoss (23 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> là, tu m'embrouilles... les sens...
> 
> bon, je sors, boire un verre...
> 
> @+



ouai en fait c'est ça le truc...

faut avoir la gueule de bois pour trouver le sens:mouais:


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

c'est surtout que vous êtes des nazes ! Cazzi !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

cazzi-modo

bon, je suis déjà sorti...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

bah alors chéri, tu coinces ?!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Ilona Staller
avant son reliftage en Cicciolina
sculptures de Jeff Koons...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Jeff et Ilona





Jeff Koons


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

je n'y croyais plus !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

faut dire que je la préfère hongroise qu'italienne... 

edit: en tous les cas, bien joué 
car elle est plus connue reliftée en blonde C[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]icciolina qu'en brune hardeuse hongroise...  


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

je ne t'ai pas obligé à ressortir de vieilles VHS quand même ?!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

j'aurai été obligé de les encoder et de poster dans Vidéo parce que je ne sais pas faire... 
et de retrouver ou racheter un lecteur... 

par contre, j'ai le book de Jeff Koons. 

*******
sinon, des contraintes à la Coloquinte ? :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2008)

en passant la blonde brune est loin d'etre une idiote 
Son ex , comme beaucoup d'ex, faisait le difficille quant aux versements de pension alimentaire dont pour l'éducation de leur fils commun
Et bien il a eu tort
Miss Staller l'attaque auprès de la cour supreme de NY pour divers motifs dont arrièrès dus
et koons a de fortes chances de perdre


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

il suffit de se renseigner sur son parcours politique atypique pour voir qu'elle n'est pas idiote. 

pas de contraintes&#8230; jouis sans entraves (c'est à la mode&#8230; )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pas de contraintes jouis sans entraves (c'est à la mode )





*******
en fait, j'avais déjà essayé la Cicciolina (donc, je confirme, ce n'est pas un bon plan ) en pure perte, donc, car quand on tombe sur une blonde platine lipposucée et hypertrophiée, comme disent les _profiler_: le sujet ne correspond pas. 

et après avoir essayé de faire entrer de force la tête de Marion Cotillard dans le portrait en noir et blanc jusqu'à les faire se confondre, nous étions déjà ce matin avec les cazzi... (expression dont j'ai appris le sens, en mode singulier, pendant un séjour milanais). 

donc, après l'anathème italo-picard, j'allais plier bagages quand en fermant le preview de l'image, j'entrevis un instant le titre de la photo posée sur mon bureau: "frombuddhatopeste"

ensuite,  j'ai déroulé comme Nadal sur le court central... 

*******
bien vu (encore) de la part d'alèm pour les formes hybrides: double nom et double apparence...

*******
difficile de poursuivre après...  
donc,
le temps de réunir des éléments ou plutôt "quelques" éléments car mon "sujet" étant assez rare qu'il n'y a même pas sa photo dans Google...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

le  sujet "rare" ce sera pour une autre fois... :rateau: :hein: 

*******




ils sont deux mais, je ne parlerais que d'un seul. de celui qui est resté. le cadet.

un homme comme désenchanté et mélancolique qui promène son spleen sur les bords de la Mer Noire le temps d'une rencontre ou qui reste éternellement allongé comme un sybarite neurasthénique et gourmand. 
après une réception qui lui laisse un goût d'inachevé et d'inutile, il se lit d'amitié avec un éleveur des confins dans le seul but d'explorer des paysages grandioses avec une perche et une antenne télé et après avoir parlé longuement avec sa fille, en lui posant à chaque fois les mêmes questions, il finit par devenir le régent d'un monde qui n'existe plus, mais dont il sait que le caractère et l'âme vibrent encore.


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

ce sourire, cette moustache, ce crâne et ces yeux me font penser à Nikita Mikhalkov&#8230; 

ps : et en plus, c'est le cadet !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ce sourire, cette moustache, ce crâne et ces yeux me font penser à Nikita Mikhalkov
> 
> ps : et en plus, c'est le cadet !



c'était la photo la moins reconnaissable... 

*******
 ils sont deux (1) mais, je ne parlerais que d'un seul. de celui qui est resté. le cadet.

un homme comme désanchanté et mélancolique qui promène son spleen sur les bords de la Mer Noire le temps d'une rencontre (2) ou qui reste éternellement allongé comme un sybarite neurasthénique et gourmand. (3)
 après une réception qui lui laisse un goût d'inachevé et d'inutile (4), il se lit d'amitié avec un éleveur des confins dans le seul but d'explorer des paysages grandioses avec une perche et une antenne télé (5) et après avoir parlé longuement avec sa fille, en lui posant à chaque fois les mêmes questions (6), il finit par devenir le régent d'un monde qui n'existe plus, mais dont il sait que le caractère et l'âme vibrent encore (7). 

*******
(1)
son frère Andrei Konchalovsky (Andreï Sergueievitch Mikhalkov-Kontchalovski) né le 20 août 1937 a émigré aux Etats-Unis dans les années 1980 (après avoir été un temps scénariste de Tarkovski réalise notamment: "Le bohneur d'Assia" et "Sibériade" avant son exil et en amérique "Runaway Train", "Maria's Lovers" et "Tango & Cash"...).

Nikita Mikhalkov-Konchalovsky est né à Moscou le 28 octobre 1945.

(2)
LES YEUX NOIRS_1987.
où le destin d'un homme fini dont l'histoire s'achève sur un paquebot.

(3)
QUELQUES JOURS DE LA VIE D'OBLOMOV_1979.
histoire d'un oisif dont la vie est un immense échec.

(4)
PARTITION INACHEVÉE POUR PIANO MÉCANIQUE_1976.
adaptation de "Ce fou de Platonov " d'Anton Tchekhov

(5)
URGA_1991.
rencontre en Mongolie intérieure entre un éleveur mongol et un routier russe sur fond de steppe, entre documentaire et onirisme.

(6)
ANNA_1992.
Nikita Mikhalkov pose, de 1981 à 1991, à sa fille Anna cinq questions: «Qu'est-ce qui t'effraie le plus ? Quel est ton plus fort désir ? Que détestes-tu plus que tout ? Qu'est-ce que tu aimes par-dessus tout ? Qu'attends-tu de la vie ?»
à travers les réponses de sa fille, il dresse un portrait de son pays...

(7)
LE BARBIER DE SIBÉRIE_1998.
un amour impossible dans la Russie d'Alexandre III. une grande fresque sur l'âme russe...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2008)

alala ce fut trouvé en quasi """12 "" minutes
Que c'est Kon cha...
(alem est un vrai rouleau compresseur...sans violon)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

c'est sûr que pour ceux qui connaissent le cinéma russe... la figure de Mikhalkov est reconnaissable entre toute... tout comme celle de Tarkovski, de Guerman...

le sujet rare portait sur Alexeï Guerman...
mais très peu de matériel iconographique en ligne...


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'était la photo la moins reconnaissable...



en fait, ce qui est ma plus grande force et ma plus grande tragédie, c'est d'être très physionomiste

la photographie chez moi n'est pas un choix.



_(ps pour pascal : c'est juste que pendant 12mn, j'ai cherché l'image mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé, c'est une photo de Mikhalkov que je pense avoir vu mais on voit 15 000 photos de lui plus âgé)

je n'aime pas son cinéma, enfin je ne crois pas. Mais ce mec a un charisme qui me sidère, son regard surtout, il pourrait être bourreau, on prendrait plaisir à rigoler des dernières minutes avec lui. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> alala ce fut trouvé en quasi """12 "" minutes
> Que c'est Kon cha...
> (alem est un vrai rouleau compresseur...sans violon)



  oui, c'est le Cater-picard de la Salle de jeu...  
 remarque j'en connais un autre qui sévit, pas très loin, dans C'est quoi ce film ? v.3.0...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> oui, c'est le Cater-picard de la Salle de jeu...


Ah c'est un weekend à P77-eries?

une autre
faut dre aussi qu'alem ne manque pas de Reflexs numeriques
 
( je sors)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Septembre 2008)

Est-ce que j'ai le droit de relancer ? :rose:

Si oui, je propose ceci :







Indice :
Dire que ça a un rapport avec la bière !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Est-ce que j'ai le droit de relancer ? :rose:
> 
> Si oui, je propose ceci :
> 
> ...




je dirais la _levure_.

et je dirais qu'initialement le jeu concerne un personnage... 

donc, si le premier indice se rapporte à un personnage, je n'ai rien dit... 

.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien un personnage . La première image montre une espèce de bactéries dont le nom est issu de celui du personnage mystère, qui a par ailleurs étudié la bière :rateau: et plus particulièrement le processus de fermentation.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est bien un personnage . La première image montre une espèce de bactéries dont le nom est issu de celui du personnage mystère, qui a par ailleurs étudié la bière :rateau: et plus particulièrement le processus de fermentation.



ce bacille est une vraie peste...  

de son petit nom: _Yersinia Pestis_.

donc, je dirais Alexandre Yersin. 

.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2008)

Yersinia... c'est bien parti, mais ce n'est pas encore le bon. Y. Pestis porte aussi un autre nom de grand scientifique, mais lequel ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est bien un personnage . *La première image montre une espèce de bactéries dont le nom est issu de celui du personnage mystère*, qui a par ailleurs étudié la bière :rateau: et plus particulièrement le processus de fermentation.





MarieStockholm a dit:


> Yersinia... c'est bien parti, mais ce n'est pas encore le bon. *Y. Pestis porte aussi un autre nom de grand scientifique, mais lequel ?*



bon, les indices à rebond...  
ce jeune médecin appartenait à l'Institut Pasteur.

donc, je dirais Louis Pasteur...

(bien, qu'il n'y ait pas de lien direct entre Yersinia Pestis et lui)...
.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2008)

Je rappelle que le principe du jeu est de mettre une photo *de la personne*.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je rappelle que le principe du jeu est de mettre une photo *de la personne*.













.​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2008)

Je crois que c'est moi. J'ai gagné ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2008)

Toutes mes excuses pour la carence en photos de la personne :rose:... sinon oui, c'était bien Pasteur.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Toutes mes excuses pour la carence en photos de la personne :rose:... sinon oui, c'était bien Pasteur.



bon...

le temps de chercher un _personnage_... 

(en tout les cas, sympa d'avoir déterré ce thread).
.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> .​



Là c'est Pasteur.... junior ?


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

Indice :

Concrètement, je vais rien dire , déjà que c'est facile.

R.


----------



## eleonooore (24 Octobre 2008)

Ah, bonne idée de relancer ce fil 

Encore mieux de le faire avec quelqu'un pour qui j'ai une idée : Pierre Henry ?

(oh, je crois que je viens de comprendre, concrètement)


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Ah, bonne idée de relancer ce fil
> 
> Encore mieux de le faire avec quelqu'un pour qui j'ai une idée : Pierre Henry ?
> 
> (oh, je crois que je viens de comprendre, concrètement)




Bravo Eleonooore, c'est bien lui, bon, tu as dit que son prénom mais ça va 

Et vi... le concrètement était un indice 

Et je rajoute : à toi de trouver un personnage !


----------



## eleonooore (24 Octobre 2008)

(un moment, j'avais noté des idées sur un post-it numérique... se perdent comme les autres  )

Voilà quelqu'un, seul fidèle de son église :


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2008)

Moi, j'aurais proposé ça


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

mon double... 




.


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> (un moment, j'avais noté des idées sur un post-it numérique... se perdent comme les autres  )
> 
> Voilà quelqu'un, seul fidèle de son église :
> 
> ...


----------



## koeklin (24 Octobre 2008)

Erik Satie


----------



## eleonooore (24 Octobre 2008)

Anglicane.
Mais cet indice n'aide pas des masses, je m'en veux


----------



## eleonooore (24 Octobre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Erik Satie



Yep !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

soirée musicale... 



(on était en train de faire des gymnopédies adolescentes dans le fil de l'avatar...)

.


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Yep !




Bravo Koeklin 

Tu sauves mon week end ! les Gymnopédies et  Gnossiennes ! Maw, c'est surtout son regard qui me disait quelque chose mais je séchais littéralement !


----------



## koeklin (24 Octobre 2008)

Je l'ai aussitôt reconnu sur la photo (je ne la connaissais pas celle-là) mais ton indice  a écarté mes possibles doutes. L Église métropolitaine dart de Jésus-Conducteur 

Allez on cherche un DJ cette fois:


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Allez on cherche un DJ cette fois:



Hum, il est écossais, anglais ? Il mixe quoiiiiiiiiii ???  (à choisir, je préfère que tu donnes un indice sur son label )

:sleep: paraît que ça porte conseil 

Bonne nuit le forum


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Hum, il est écossais, anglais ? Il mixe quoiiiiiiiiii ???  (à choisir, je préfère que tu donnes un indice sur son label )
> 
> :sleep: paraît que ça porte conseil
> 
> Bonne nuit le forum




Un indice pleaaaaaase  Rha sa tête me dit tellement quelque chose ! C'est rageant !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> ...



hi Theodore, 



pour info, le bouton_ Editer_ a une durée de vie de 3 heures... 

.


----------



## koeklin (25 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Un indice pleaaaaaase  Rha sa tête me dit tellement quelque chose ! C'est rageant !


Un indice? Oui bien sûr... Euh... à tous les coups on le trouve dans la collection de CD de Fab'Fab... 


Pour l'instant j'ai pas mieux comme indice. :rateau: 

Sinon un conseil: oublie mon premier indice


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2008)

Fat boy Slim?...


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fat boy Slim?...



Argh j'ai compulsé Discogs, une galerie photo entièrement remplie de deejays et pffff et sinon Patochman Fat Boy Slim c'est lui là 






Ah moins qu'il ai pris du poids


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Octobre 2008)

DJ Ötzi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Ah moins qu'il ai pris du poids



Ça arrive à tout le monde... Tu verras..


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2008)

DJ Jeanpierre ?


----------



## eleonooore (25 Octobre 2008)

Boy George !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Boy George !!!



C'est vrai que sans déguisement, c'est moins évident.


----------



## koeklin (25 Octobre 2008)

Oui, c'est Boy George
Bravo eleonooore


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Oui, c'est Boy George
> Bravo eleonooore



Aaaah mais il est pas deejay ! C'était ton indice "DJ"  ?! humph :mouais: J'avais bon pour anglais 

Bravo Eleonooore


----------



## eleonooore (25 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Aaaah mais il est pas deejay ! C'était ton indice "DJ"



DJ --> club --> Culture Club, I suppose.

En voilà un autre :


----------



## koeklin (25 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> DJ --> club --> Culture Club, I suppose.


Dj comme Dj tout simplement.

pour l'autre;
John McCain


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2008)

Tom Cruise ?


----------



## RousseSvelte (25 Octobre 2008)

Je suis du même avis que Koeklin pour John Mc Cain, ce sourire de "gagneur", hmm ouaip pourvu qu'il le perde.


----------



## eleonooore (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est bien Mc Cain


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2008)

Indice: Boney M

(Edit: la personne à reconnaitre c'est pas la blonde)


----------



## koeklin (25 Octobre 2008)

Franchement, tu devrais avoir honte  :

[YOUTUBE]kvDMlk3kSYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2008)

Bravo tu as trouvé


----------



## koeklin (25 Octobre 2008)

Un gros coup de bol: en fait comme j'avais pas vu l'édition de ton message, je recherchais le nom de la blonde sans conviction depuis 2-3min et un moment que je regardais le flacon je me suis posé une question à la con du soir  "pourquoi le formol est tantôt jaune, tantôt blanc" (oui il n'y a que moi pour se poser des question comme ça si tard) donc je laisse tomber les recherches de la blonde, je google sur le mot "formol" et là je vois ta photo en page 1 de Google image.

Par contre je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi le formol est tantôt jaune, tantôt blanc , ni le nom de la blonde 


...tiens en parlant de blonde:








Indice: "Mon manège à moi, c'est toi!"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Orlan ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2008)

Jorg Haider?


----------



## koeklin (26 Octobre 2008)

membre très charismatique d'un groupe contemporain de celui de Boy George...


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2008)

Silicon girl ?


----------



## koeklin (26 Octobre 2008)

Non Romuald, c'est un homme.


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2008)

Ben silicon man, alors


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

Leigh Bowery.


----------



## koeklin (26 Octobre 2008)

C'est le chanteur d'un groupe très connu dans les années 80... et brun.


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> C'est le chanteur d'un groupe très connus dans les années 80... et brun.




Pete Burns de Dead or Alive ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> C'est le chanteur d'un groupe très connus dans les années 80... et brun.


David de David et Jonathan?

Ou l'inverse.


----------



## koeklin (26 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Pete Burns de Dead or Alive ?


oui, c'est bien Pete Burns: 
You Spin Me Round (like a record)

[YOUTUBE]MwZ0reDikAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> oui, c'est bien Pete Burns:
> You Spin Me Round (like a record)


C'est vrai que c'était bien pete burnes comme morceau.


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> oui, c'est bien Pete Burns:
> You Spin Me Round (like a record)



Youpi ! 

Bon, alors..... 








Indice : Quelle fille épicée !

C'est facile, trop facile


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Octobre 2008)

Mel C ?


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Mel C ?




Hum non ! 

Un indice de plus : elle vit dans le monde de l'animation 2D.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Hum non !
> 
> Un indice de plus : elle vit dans le monde de l'animation 2D.


Mylène Farmer (pour Arthur et les Minimoys) ?


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Mylène Farmer (pour Arthur et les Minimoys) ?




Non (le jour où je poste quelque chose sur Mylène Farmer, c'est que j'aurai perdu la tête  )

Indice supplémentaire : Son créateur habite le pays du soleil levant.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Très chouette film, un vrai délire d'images, j'en avais parlé sur le fil "vos coups de coeur ciné..."

Sinon pour que vous puissiez jouer, en voilà une petite...


----------



## Madeline (27 Octobre 2008)

Désolée erreur de manip :rose:


----------



## Madeline (27 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sinon pour que vous puissiez jouer, en voilà une petite...



Vraiment petite... ton image Antoine :mouais:
Impossible de jouer si on est miope


----------



## RousseSvelte (27 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très chouette film, un vrai délire d'images, j'en avais parlé sur le fil "vos coups de coeur ciné..."
> 
> Sinon pour que vous puissiez jouer, en voilà une petite...



Bravo Antoine ! Chouette, un connaisseur en animation japonaise. j'adore ce film, complétement barré. Et sinon, dans un autre genre, j'ai dernièrement craqué pour le coffret collector " La traversée du temps"  , très beau film.

Ah oui, elle est petite ton image, houlà, faut au moins nous donner un indice !!

R.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

@ FD RousseSvelte:
et tout Miyazaki... 


@ antoine59:
tu n'as pas plus petit. 



.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Bravo Antoine ! Chouette, un connaisseur en animation japonaise. j'adore ce film, complétement barré. Et sinon, dans un autre genre, j'ai dernièrement craqué pour le coffret collector " La traversée du temps"  , très beau film.
> 
> Ah oui, elle est petite ton image, houlà, faut au moins nous donner un indice !!
> 
> R.



Merci...

Désolé pour l'image mais, j'en trouve pas de grande! :rose:

Alors encore une petite, plus facile mais toujours petit...: 






Sinon pour l'indice:

"Quel artificier
Tu meurs ! Fauve César!

Bigarre le parterre
Aux jeux avariés !

Brandis ta rage courte
En torche ! Rugis rouge ! 

Et roule mort, gorgé
D'empire et de nuées!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

.​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Octobre 2008)

Google a été ton ami LHO ? 





J'avais trouvé mais je ne le connais pas du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> .​



J'aurai pas du mettre un poème, trop simple...

Ca m'apprendra à vouloir être gentil...

À toi LHO 



PoorMonsteR a dit:


> J'avais trouvé mais je ne le connais pas du tout.




Je te conseils vivement d'y jeter un oeil, notamment le recueil parut cette année dans la collection nrf de Gallimard intitulé "Le partie pris des choses, suivi de Proêmes".


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

je passe mon tour...




.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je passe mon tour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hé je plaisantais !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Hé je plaisantais !



rien à voir.
(même si, pour la circonstance, Goog a été mon ami...)  

mais, je préfère répondre.

je te laisses la main, mon cher PoorMonsteR... 

(j'ai lu Ponge, il y a longtemps, un temps où je lisais de la poésie contemporaine, la photo me disait vaguement quelque chose et le style aussi  et en fait, rien. j'avais pensé à Reverdy, Guillevic ou Daumal... des contemporains de Ponge. des gens dont j'ai lu les livres, mais dont je ne connais pas vraiment le visage. à un moment donné on s'intéresse plus aux livres et aux mots qu'aux visages ou à la biographie d'un auteur, du moins, j'ai cette attitude. cela vient plus tard, quand l'auteur et ses écrits deviennent envahissant ou quand on a épuisé un auteur, alors, on lit ce qui est en rapport avec, on cherche autour, on attend des fragments posthumes, des rééditions, on voit des corps et des visages, des amis, des correspondances, des choses inédites et particulières... de même, on lit des livres, à la fin, il ne nous en reste que des traces, des fragments épars et flous, des impressions lointaines et confuses... parfois, plus rien).

.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> (...) je te laisses la main, mon cher PoorMonsteR...
> (...) .


Merci. 




Indice : Un "grand maître" dans sa spécialité.​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Garry Kasparov.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Garry Kasparov.


Pfff... Même pas drôle. C'était bien la peine de me laisser la main.


----------



## RousseSvelte (31 Octobre 2008)

Puisque LHO s'y colle pas....

Je propose....







Indice : Secession


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Octobre 2008)

Général LEE


----------



## koeklin (31 Octobre 2008)

ben non, "General Lee" c'est la voiture dans "Sheriff fais moi peur"


----------



## RousseSvelte (31 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Général LEE



Eh non 

2ème indice : Un numéro de "Ver Sacrum" fut retiré à cause de ses travaux.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

j'ai la réponse.

indice:
il est né un 14 juillet...

.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Octobre 2008)

Gustave de Kervern


----------



## RousseSvelte (31 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Gustave de Kervern




Trop fort :love: mais non ! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)

N'empêche c'est quand même un Gustav !


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2008)

Lui aussi, allemand aussi, mais ça m'étonnerait que ça soit la bonne réponse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

je dirais qu'il est autrichien...


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)

Un brillant autrichien ce Gustav K !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

ami d'un autre K.


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Gustaf Klimt ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2008)

voui 

à 
toi


----------



## RousseSvelte (9 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Gustaf Klimt ?



Oui Madeline, Gustav Klimt  

A toi de proposer 

Bonne soirée le forum !

R.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Gusta*v* Klimt ?



je ne suis pas le maître du game.

mais, c'est bien lui et le _Ver Sacrum_ était une revue fondée par Josef Hoffman et Klimt. 


.


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Alors voici.







Indice: Voyage en Amérique du Nord


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

tiens, le Jacobin a changé de figure... 

il a une tête à la Emile Durkheim, mais en plus allongée. 


(c'était pour un little ).


mais, je dirais compositeur ?


.


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Hé non


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

il n'a pourtant pas une tête de peintre... 












c'est qui ? 




.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Ecrivain ? Explorateur ? XVIIIe ? XIXe ?


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre
@ LHO 
Est-ce une question?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

un scientifique français?


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Non mais ta réponse précédente était-elle une question


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

alors, c'est un type qui ne fait rien.
il voyage.




quelle question ?



*******
(attention, voilà Marie de Clermond...)


.


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Nouvel indice.
Il a voyagé en Amérique du Nord en compagnie d'un prince


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2008)

Politicien ? Médecin ?


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

@ LHO
Cette question


LHO a dit:


> il n'a pas pourtant une tête de peintre...


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Ni politicien ni médecin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

d'une certaine façon et dans un certain sens: oui (entre l'affirmation et le questionnement).


----------



## meskh (9 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Nouvel indice.
> Il a voyagé en Amérique du Nord en compagnie d'un prince



Les Gateaux ?


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

Alors même s'il n'a pas une tête de peintre... c'est un peintre


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Les Gateaux ?



Comprends pas :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Comprends pas :rose:


En France, il y a des gâteaux au chocolat avec un prince en dessin sur l'emballage. 

Je suppose que meskh parle de ça.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

sa tête ne me dit absolument rien... :rateau:


un peintre français du XIX ème siècle ?
et le Prince, il était du genre Russe ?

.


----------



## Madeline (9 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> sa tête ne me dit absolument rien... :rateau:
> 
> 
> un peintre français du XIX ème siècle ?
> ...



Un peintre suisse et français du XIX (1809-1893)
qui a voyagé en compagnie d'un prince allemand


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Ferdinand Hodler


*******
edit: et non...


----------



## Madeline (10 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Ferdinand Hodler
> 
> 
> *******
> edit: et non...



Ben non...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Karl Bodmer

(merci Goog...) et les années 1809 et 1893.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Edit: Toasted par LHO, mais moi, j'ai mis une image et j'ai pas googlisé et nah 
(Mais de toute façon, j'ai pas d'idées pour le prochain, ça tombe bien )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Karl Bodmer
> 
> (merci Goog...) et les années 1809 et 1893.


Pareil pour moi.
Mais je ne le connais pas du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Edit: Toasted par LHO, mais moi, j'ai mis une image et j'ai pas googlisé et nah
> (Mais de toute façon, j'ai pas d'idées pour le prochain, ça tombe bien )




dans ce cas:
à toi l'honneur mon cher antoine...   


.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans ce cas:
> à toi l'honneur mon cher antoine...
> 
> 
> .



Ben, j'ai dis que j'avais pas d'idée!! 

Bon, si t'insistes, une devinette assez facile:






Bon, LHO trouve et pose la prochaine photo


----------



## Madeline (10 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Karl Bodmer
> 
> (merci Goog...) et les années 1809 et 1893.



C'est cela... les indices étaient présents... trop présents...
C'est effectivement Karl Bodmer, le premier peintre à avoir représenté les indiens d'Amérique du Nord ...
Et j'ai la chance d'avoir un exemplaire de ce magnifique livre... épuisé... les carnets de route de son expédition avec le Prince Maximilien. 

À toi LHO


----------



## Madeline (10 Novembre 2008)

Désolée pour le temps de réponse... suis en train d'allumer mon feu... pour avoir chaud


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

ah. oui.

c'est un inventeur.

dans le domaine photographique.

son nom ressemble à un célèbre vin de Bordeaux (un Saint-Julien).

je n'en dirais pas plus.



*******
bonsoir à tout le monde...
.


----------



## Madeline (10 Novembre 2008)

William Henry Fox Talbot.
Inventeur du premier procédé négatif/positif permettant de reproduire une image sur papier

À toi LHO


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2008)

LHO, tel le Manitoba, ne répondant plus, je propose :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

ce n'était pas à moi de proposer, mais à Madeline.

je n'ai fait que donner des indices en plus.

pour ton portrait: il est né dans le Finistère.

.


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ce n'était pas à moi de proposer, mais à Madeline.


Sauf qu'elle a écrit 'à toi LHO', reconnaissant par la ta victoire 



			
				LHO a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai fait que donner des indices en plus.


Tellement précis qu'ils ont valeur de réponse 



			
				LHO a dit:
			
		

> pour ton portrait: il est né dans le Finistère.


Par contre, celui la, comme indice, est totalement faux


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

bon, alors, ce n'est pas lui (une certaine ressemblance avec Seznec)... :rateau: 



photo prise sur un voilier.

un écrivain américain ?

.


----------



## eleonooore (15 Novembre 2008)

Mark Twain ?
Le nez ressemble, en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

c'est marrant, mais j'avais aussi pensé à lui.

mais, il a une tête qui serait plus le produit de Nietzsche et d'Einstein*... 




.
*


----------



## Madeline (16 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tellement précis qu'ils ont valeur de réponse
> 
> 
> Par contre, celui la, comme indice, est totalement faux




Mettons que c'était aussi par ce que je m'en allais vers une overdose de travail.
Je viens d'atterrir  
Et merci Romuald d'avoir pris la main.
Par contre... tu n'as pas encore mis d'indice... juste une photo... 
Alors l'indice


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un écrivain américain ?


Non



eleonooore a dit:


> Mark Twain ?


Non



LHO a dit:


> Il a une tête qui serait plus le produit de Nietzsche et d'Einstein


Quand vous saurez qui c'est ! 



Madeline a dit:


> Alors l'indice


D'une certaine manière, le personnage a un rapport certain avec une certaine actualité


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand vous saurez qui c'est !



je parlais de Mark Twain (dont la photo trône chez mon libraire...).



Romuald a dit:


> D'une certaine manière, le personnage a un rapport certain avec une certaine actualité



c'est certain... 





sur ce, bonne journée à tout le monde.

have a nice bloody sunday...   

*******
au passage et histoire de faire avancer le _certainly_, le personnage aurait-il un _certain _rapport avec la finance ?


.


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2008)

Non.

D'ailleurs l'argent n'est pas tout dans la vie, ni dans l'actualité :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (16 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> ()
> D'une certaine manière, le personnage a un rapport certain avec une certaine actualité



Cela a-t-il un rapport avec _Certains l'aiment chaud_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> D'ailleurs l'argent n'est pas tout dans la vie, ni dans l'actualité :rateau:



:rateau:

qui a dit cela ?   




.


----------



## Madeline (16 Novembre 2008)

Serait-il américain ?
Et dans le monde de la politique


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Serait-il américain ?


Doublement.



			
				Madeline a dit:
			
		

> Et dans le monde de la politique


Non. 
L'actualité n'est pas non plus que politique


----------



## Madeline (16 Novembre 2008)

Doublement quoi... ? américain

Actualité culturelle ?

Actualité mondiale?

Actualité locale française?

Actualité locale américaine


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Doublement quoi... ? américain


Oui



			
				Madeline a dit:
			
		

> Actualité culturelle ?


Non



			
				Madeline a dit:
			
		

> Actualité mondiale?


En un sens, oui



			
				Madeline a dit:
			
		

> Actualité locale française?


En un autre sens, oui aussi



			
				Madeline a dit:
			
		

> Actualité locale américaine


Pas du tout


----------



## eleonooore (16 Novembre 2008)

Actualité sportive ?
Le Vendée Globe ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2008)

ouiiiiiiiiii..........


----------



## eleonooore (16 Novembre 2008)

Alfred Johnson, 1ère traversée de l'Atlantique en solitaire ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2008)

Nooooooonnnnnnn..........


----------



## Madeline (16 Novembre 2008)

Il est de quel siècle ton bonhomme.
XXe
ou
 XIXe


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2008)

Tu veux pas son nom, en plus ? 

Né au XIX°, mort au XX° :rateau:


----------



## Madeline (16 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu veux pas son nom, en plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> photo prise sur un *voilier*.
> un écrivain *américain* ?



2 formes d'indices...   



eleonooore a dit:


> Actualité sportive ?
> Le Vendée Globe ?





Romuald a dit:


> L'actualité n'est pas non plus que politique



L'actualité n'est pas non plus que sportive. :rateau:   


.


----------



## Romuald (17 Novembre 2008)

'fectiv'ment votre honneur. Mais y'en a bien d'autres, des indices (au moins quatre).

Cela dit, c'est ta religion qui t"empêche de proposer des réponses ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2008)

Personne ?

Pourtant vous avez tout ce qu'il faut. eleonooore est passé très près, mais elle a confondu Vendée Globe et Route du rhum.






Si avec ça vous ne trouvez pas, c'est à désesperer :rateau:


----------



## eleonooore (18 Novembre 2008)

J'ai regardé des dizaines (des centaines) de photos de vieux navigateurs, et un peu abandonné, je n'en puivais plus 
Je vais m'y remettre, qui sait, avec ce nouvel indice...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

Joshua Slocum.


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2008)

C'est probablement le premier circum-navigateur...
Que Bernard Moitessier a adulé au point de donner son nom à son propre bateau...Joshua.
Avec lequel il a fait, non pas un, mais deux tours du monde... sans escale.
Je me lance...JOSHUA SLOCUM.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> C'est probablement le premier circum-navigateur...
> Que Bernard Moitessier a adulé au point de donner son nom à son propre bateau...Joshua.
> Avec lequel il a fait, non pas un, mais deux tours du monde... sans escale.
> Je me lance...JOSHUA SLOCUM.



Certes...

Mais je t'ai grillède


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2008)

C'est parce que je tape avec deux doigts...
Bravo ! A toi maintenant...
Vas-y, choisis du coriace...:love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

On y va avec ça :




Click for full size​
Indice :




Click for full size


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

un célèbre obstétricien ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

Développe...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

un spécialiste en gynécologie-obstétrique ou un pionnier en la matière ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

Qu'aurait-il fait de particulier en obstétrique ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

technique de Starck pour les césariennes ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Novembre 2008)

Nan, raté. Pas les césariennes, et il n'a pas fait que de la gynéco dans sa vie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

Farabeuf.


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Armand Trousseau ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Novembre 2008)

OK pour Farabeuf. Grand chirurgien et caractère de cochon.

J'ai pas voulu mettre l'écarteur, trop facile, donc c'est la rugine qui s'y est collée... Farabeuf avait un copaing coutelier qui lui fabriquait ses instruments, ce qui explique la pléthore de trucs portant son nom encore aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

.








a passé deux ans dans l'US Navy.


*******
je vous le laisse pour la nuit...  





*******
edit:
ce n'est pas vraiment un indice, mais les connaisseurs le connaissent, parce qu'il y a très peu d'image de lui...


.


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

A chaud, tout de suite... :love:
Paul Auster ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

non. 
et Paul Auster est plus jeune.

...


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Thomas Ruggles Pynchon !
J'ai changé le point ? en Point !


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Novembre 2008)

Damned ! Grillé par rabisse (bravo à lui) et le décalage horaire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

je me disais aussi que si CouleurSud passait dans les parages... 








pour être dans une certaine continuité, je ne dirais rien de et sur Thomas Pynchon...
si ce n'est que j'ai tout lu de lui et que j'en suis à la moitié de son dernier livre.
et qu'il faut absolument le lire (ou le relire).
notamment _L'arc-en-ciel de la gravité.
_livre dont on a sûrement écrit plus de page qu'il n'en contient.
et ce n'est pas fini...

on pourrait dire la même chose de la vie de Thomas Pynchon.
à lire tout ce que l'on a écrit sur lui, ce type aurait vécu quatorze siècles et écrit autant de livres que contenait la bibliothèque de Borgès...


*******
sinon, à toi, rabisse... 


.


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

On part là dessus...
indice: W.Wenders ! 
Voir la pièce jointe 19199


boudiou..."L'arc-en-ciel de la gravité", je fonce...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Blixa ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

bien vu worm*eyes*...


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Blixa ?



...Bravo !
Blixa Bargeld a tenu exactement 14mn.
Membre fondateur du groupe "Einstürzende Neubauten" (inclassable, je vous laisse découvrir...)
Groupe qui accompagne habituellement Nick Cave sous le nom de "Bad seeds"  et que Win Wenders "filme" dans le monumental "les ailes du désir".
Als kind, kind war...
Bravo à wormeyes (qui a la main) & à LHO (manifestement toujours sur la brèche)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> ...Bravo !
> Blixa Bargeld a tenu exactement 14mn.
> Membre fondateur du groupe "Einstürzende Neubauten" (inclassable, je vous laisse découvrir...)
> Groupe qui accompagne habituellement Nick Cave sous le nom de "Bad seeds"  et que Win Wenders "filme" dans le monumental "les ailes du désir".
> ...



Merci ! 

Pas trop difficile faut dire, je l'avais cité *ici* il y a quelques jours. 


Je vous prépare un truc et repasse dans l'après-midi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

***Pourrais-je vraiment un jour entendre avec mes yeux ?***


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Marc Rothko...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Jean (Hans) Arp.


----------



## g.robinson (19 Novembre 2008)

Photographe ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> Jean (Hans) Arp.



  Eres una machina in el infernio...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Bravo LHO  ! 
Je me doutais bien que ce portrait serait facilement reconnaissable pour les encyclopédies de ces forums...  

Hans, ou *Jean Arp* c'est donc bien lui, qui, au delà de son oeuvre littéraire (Si quelqu'un a des oreilles, qu'il voie, si quelqu'un a des yeux, qu'il entende.&#8232;[ Jours effeuillés ] ) picturale et plasticienne fut co-fondateur (avec Tzara, Janco et Ball) de mon espace de ressourcement, le *Cabaret Voltaire*.  :love:


A toi donc, LHO...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

entre les "immeubles neufs effondrés" et "les cloches sonnent sans raison et nous aussi" une communauté se dessinent...  

_Cabaret Voltaire_ est aussi un groupe _indus_ (mais je pense que tu le sais)... 










indices: Gaudi et les Roses.





*******
je vous le laisse.





.


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Tadao Ando ... qui aurait pris un sacré coup de vieux ? :hosto::modo:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Eikoh Hosoe, photographe japonais connu pour sa collaboration avec Mishima (_Ordeal by Roses_) et le danseur Tatsumi Hijikata (série _Kamaitachi_), entre narcissisme et théâtralité, un travail sur la nudité et le corps en mouvement.

il effectue, aussi, une série de photographies sur l'architecture de Gaudi, un travail "organique" tout en lignes et en courbes.



*******
à toi wormeyes 


.


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Ce sumo sino-jovial me colle...

Oups trop tard... j'retourne à mon catalogue.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

indice: Made In England



-----

_Sur le coup de Eikoh Hosoe, google fut vraiment mon ami._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Personne ne se bouscule pour le bon Doktor Klaus ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Der Doktor Klaus... made in England!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Tadao Ando ... qui aurait pris un sacré coup de vieux ? :hosto::modo:



j'adore sa Church of the Light à Osaka (1989)... 




wormeyes a dit:


> Sur le coup de Eikoh Hosoe, google fut vraiment mon ami.



effectivement, en tapant: japonais gaudi roses Eikoh Hosoe arrive en premier...
(pas eu le temps de tester les indices)... :rateau: 




wormeyes a dit:


> Personne ne se bouscule pour le bon Doktor Klaus ?



pour ton image, le docteur Klaus, il a un air à la James Caan, il aurait pu jouer dans _M.A.S.H._ ou la série _Urgences_...
il n'a pas la tête d'un suédois ou d'un danois pour avoir joué dans_ L'Hôpital et ses fantômes _de Lars Van Trier, ni celle du dentiste de _Marathon Man_... 

.


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2008)

Ce Doktor Klaus...
Un étrange mélange entre Peters Sellers & George C. Scott...
Rajoutez Sterling Hayden & Jack Creley...!
Et on aurait un remake du Docteur Srangelove! 


Bon, je quémande un indice....a vot'bon coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> effectivement, en tapant: japonais gaudi roses Eikoh Hosoe arrive en premier...
> (pas eu le temps de tester les indices)... :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...






Nan, nan, ce fut « photographe japonais » Sa trombine me disait quelque chose, et effectivement j'avais vu quelque uns de ses clichés parmi d'autres Kawada. 

Ceci dit la photographie pour moi, sorti du grandissime *Rodtchenko*, me laisse souvent dubitatif. Peut-être est-ce du au fait que mon univers personnel et professionnel est composé en grande partie d'accros au LM6...

Bien vu pour le dentiste, LHO et le curieux mélange entre Sellers & George C. Scott, rabisse, mais non. 


Pour mon bon Doktor, Acid Resistant.  :style:


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2008)

Dr. Klaus'®Acid Resistance Bacillus Formulation

Voir la pièce jointe 19208


:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Dr. Klaus'®Acid Resistance Bacillus Formulation
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 19208
> 
> ...




Nan, Nan, Tu prends un mauvais chemin là... 

Pourtant mon énigme est cousue de fil jaune.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ceci dit la photographie pour moi, sorti du grandissime *Rodtchenko*, me laisse souvent dubitatif. Peut-être est-ce du au fait que mon univers personnel et professionnel est composé en grande partie d'accros au LM6...



il y a pourtant tout un pan contemporain de la Photographie _dite_ plasticienne qui permet des états de rencontres et des glissements entre différents registres...
les deux livres de Dominique Baqué ouvrent des perspectives et proposent une excellente introduction (_Photographie plasticienne. Un art paradoxal_ et _Photographie plasticienne. L'extrême contemporain_).

sinon, j'avais vu l'année dernière l'excellente rétrospective au MAM de Rodtchenko.  

(LM6 pour Leica M6 ?)


*******
@ rabisse:
excellent ce Jack Creley dans _Videodrome_ en mister "Oubli"... :love:


*******
Acid Resistant, c'est un label musical... 

.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a pourtant tout un pan contemporain de la Photographie _dite_ plasticienne qui permet des états de rencontres et des glissements entre différents registres...
> les deux livres de Dominique Baqué ouvrent des perspectives et proposent une excellente introduction (_Photographie plasticienne. Un art paradoxal_ et _Photographie plasticienne. L'extrême contemporain_).



Je vais aller regarder de ce côté...  




LHO a dit:


> (LM6 pour Leica M6 ?)


Vi





LHO a dit:


> Acid Resistant, c'est un label musical...
> 
> .



J'en suis resté à Mute ... :love:




Bon, je rempile de 1460


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Novembre 2008)

Doc Martens ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

LHO 






C'était bien le *Dr. Klaus Maertens* qu'il fallait trouver.

A toi la main, donc ...


----------



## rabisse (21 Novembre 2008)

L.H.O: B.R.A.V.O, vraiment!!

On doit les chaussures Doc Martens...
au Dr. Klaus Maertens et à son ami assistant *Dr. Funck*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

le label _Mute Records_ plus pour Throbbling Gristle et Nick Cave que pour Moby et Depeche Mode, je suppose...  


sinon, c'était joué très finement... 









indice: contestataire, rebelle, iconoclaste, subversif et fétichiste...


.


----------



## claudde (21 Novembre 2008)

Hans bellmer?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

14 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

lui-même...  

une oeuvre violente et subversive qui m'acompagne depuis longtemps, depuis mes premières lectures de Bataille...

 
*******
@ wormeyes... 

 :rateau:   








​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 


.


----------



## claudde (21 Novembre 2008)

je peux?
qui est-ce.




indices : peinture, allemagne, collage


----------



## koeklin (21 Novembre 2008)

en effet qui est ce?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> en effet qui est ce?



ça c'est claudde Jasper Johns...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

claudde a dit:


> je peux?
> qui est-ce.
> 
> 
> ...



et ça, c'est Max Ernst...


----------



## claudde (21 Novembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> en effet qui est ce?



putain, comment j'ai fait çà!


----------



## claudde (21 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et ça, c'est Max Ernst...



précision : toujours en vie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

claudde a dit:


> précision : toujours en vie



ouais...
mais, sans la photo... 


.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

........



_je pensais à Gherard Richter_


----------



## rabisse (21 Novembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


>



A l'aveugle .... *kurt schwitters*!
(impossible mort en 48)


----------



## claudde (21 Novembre 2008)

il utilises beaucoup la photographie dans ses peintures. Et la photo que j'ai trouvé de lui, ressemble un peu à son utilisation des photos : grosses trames. Né en 1941, travaillant à Cologne, il s'appelle&#8230; bon, je vous dit? je penses que vous connaissez.


----------



## rabisse (21 Novembre 2008)

Sigmar Polke...
Voir la pièce jointe 19237


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

chez Polke, c'est plus une expérimentation de la matière et un mélange des procédés qu'un collage. 
un travail de superposition ultra virtuose qui crée des niveaux dans l'image, rendant la surface même de la toile extrêmement vivante et d'une mobilité étrange.

il y aurait comme une "absence" de cohérence, mais d'une grande maîtrise technique, une agitation incessante dans les images entre apparition et disparition et une grande violence, une sorte d'irrespect dans les différentes formes d'appropriations qui donnent à ses peintures et à l'ensemble de son oeuvre un caractère halluciné et hallucinant...

et bla bla...  





.


----------



## Madeline (22 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> chez Polke,
> 
> et bla bla...
> 
> ...



Eh hé... et bla bla  
Agir ou blablater  
????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Eh hé... et bla bla
> Agir ou blablater
> ????



en fait, les deux, puisque ce n'est pas le lieu pour _blablater_ peinture...  

et parce que j'aime cette façon ramassée pour en finir avec l'histoire ou toute chose... 

inspirée des premières lignes de _Hamlet-Machine _de Heiner Müller:  
_J'étais Hamlet. je me tenais sur le rivage et je parlais avec le ressac BLABLA, dans le dos les ruines de l'Europe.
_

.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

Ha!  pas comme Iggy alors.  Blah blah blah.

Il est où rabisse ?


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2008)

J'attends poliment la confirmation de la réponse par claudde ...:rateau:


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2008)

Bon entre-temps....:sleep:
 Je vous propose cette image... très connue par des personnes que j'apprécie... 
 donc... je vous la propose...
Qui sont-ils?  Oui,oui le nom de chacun...

Voir la pièce jointe 19253


Indice: 15 Janvier 1951.


----------



## eleonooore (22 Novembre 2008)

Euh... la réponse apparaît quand on passe la souris sur ta vignette


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Euh... la réponse apparaît quand on passe la souris sur ta vignette



Ahhhh, pas modifié..!:hein: :rose:
Bon et bien deux gros indices, çà va aller vite...record à battre 14 mn.


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2008)

gougueule solution

Tu en mets une autre ou bien eleonooore s'y colle ?

(t'as vu, j'ai attendu 14 minutes depuis ton post )


----------



## Madeline (22 Novembre 2008)

Edit:
Moi un peu plus... aussi grillée par romuald 

De gauche à droite: Willem De Kooning, Adolph Gottlieb, Ad Reinhardt, Hedda Sterne; next row: Richard Pousette-Dart, William Baziotes, Jimmy Ernst, Jackson Pollock, James Brooks, Clyfford Still, Robert Motherwell, Bradley Walker Tomlin; foreground: Theodoros Stamos, Barnett Newman and Mark Rothko. Missing from photo: Weldon Kees, Fritz Bultman and Hans Hofmann. Photographed by Nina Leen for Time/Life, 1951.

Publication: 	
Life magazine, *1951*  Jan 15. ( et non pas 1950 comme l'indice donné )


In May 1950, a group of New York painters wrote a letter to the Metropolitan Museum of Art protesting its anti-abstract bias in the selection of painters for the exhibit "American Painting Today 1950." The letter appeared in the N.Y. Times and the Herald Tribune. A photo of the group taken Nov. 24, 1950 appeared in Life's Jan. 15, 1951 issue, captioned "Irascible Group of Advanced Artists Led Fight Against Show."



@ LHO



LHO a dit:


> en fait, les deux, puisque ce n'est pas le lieu pour _blablater_ peinture...
> 
> et parce que j'aime cette façon ramassée pour en finir avec l'histoire ou toute chose...
> 
> [/COLOR]



Quant à moi *tous les lieux* sont adéquats pour parler peinture 
Et j'apprécie au plus haut point les gens comme toi qui «blablattent si intelligemment»  :love:


----------



## eleonooore (22 Novembre 2008)

Je propose que Rabisse shoot again


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Novembre 2008)

J'arrive après la bataille, juste pour faire joujou avec ça .

Vas-y, Rabisse, envoie la sauce !


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19255


Indice: aucun pour l'instant...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2008)

Alexandra David-Néel


----------



## rabisse (22 Novembre 2008)

Non. C'est un homme.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Novembre 2008)

La couverture portée comme ça me ferait penser à un Indien d'Amérique. Mais la coiffe m'évoque l'Asie Centrale.


----------



## koeklin (22 Novembre 2008)

Geronimo tout simplement


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Geronimo tout simplement



Tout simplement.... record battu! 
Ces mémoires sont vraiment à lire!
A toi,  koeklin


----------



## koeklin (23 Novembre 2008)

C'est quoi ce record?

Bon ben, Alexandra David-Néel (proposition de réponse de LHO sur la précédente question ) m'a fait penser à un truc presque sans rapport:







l'indice qui n'en est pas un: plus connue pour son teint


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Elisabeth Schwarzkopf[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## koeklin (23 Novembre 2008)

Euh à cette époque (celle de la photo) ... Elisabeth ne devait même pas être née. 
Mais elles ont chanté de mêmes rôles.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Nelly Melba, qui a laissé son nom à la pêche au Bottin 

Merci pour l'indice, sinon j'aurais jamais trouvé !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

oui, je m'en suis aperçu après. :rateau:
réponse rapide, en aveugle...
et trompé par le faux indice...

vue la photo, elle serait plus de l'époque de Maria Felicia Malibran...  

donc, on recherche une soprano qui aurait peut-être joué dans le Barbier de Séville (le coup de l'éventail)...

et qui aime les pêches Melba... 



*******
c'est plutôt Nellie Melba. 



.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Qui est la dame en tenue légère vue par un artiste ? J'ai couvert le titre et le nom de l'auteur, sinon le googlage était trop facile 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Indice : personnage historique.

Au besoin, je mettrai une reproduction un peu plus normale dans la soirée .


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2008)

Diane de Poitiers ?
Lady Marianne ?






Edit
Ah, non. (tu devrais aussi masquer l'éditeur)


----------



## koeklin (23 Novembre 2008)

Rita?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Diane de Poitiers ?
> Lady Marianne ?



Ni l'une ni l'autre ; bien que Diane de Poitiers soit la plus proche chronologiquement, il y a quand même de la marge.


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2008)

Élisabeth II  propagande...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Nan plus


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2008)

J'ai édité, j'te dis !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2008)

Rita Hayworth ?


----------



## eleonooore (23 Novembre 2008)

Jeanne d'Arc se roulant dans les effets abandonnés par les Anglois après les avoir occis ?


----------



## claudde (23 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> J'attends poliment la confirmation de la réponse par claudde ...:rateau:



je confirme. sigmar polke.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Nan, vous êtes nuls  !




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Et là, ça devient facile, j'espère


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

française?


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2008)

Aliénor d'Aquitaine


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Aliénor d'Aquitaine



Bingo


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

tadaaaaa je l'ai :aliénor!!
Voir la pièce jointe 19262


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2008)

Maintenant que c'est trouvé, je ne résiste pas au plaisir de donner le résultat google qui m'a fourni la solution.


'Tention c'est hot 



La reine impure ! :love:


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

ptin jme suis encore fait doubler......mais je ne me décourage pas 
je l'aurait un jour,JE L'AURAIT!!!!:hein:


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2008)

*Là, là çà va faire Mal!!*(comme dirait wormeyes) 

Voir la pièce jointe 19265


La photo est d'époque, 1947.


----------



## koeklin (23 Novembre 2008)

Tintin?


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2008)

Non,non..


----------



## DeepDark (23 Novembre 2008)

Un Américain?


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

alalala, le regard tourné vers l'horizon comme ça, il ne peut être qu'écrivain  
il ne fait pas assez farouche pour être explorateur...


----------



## claudde (23 Novembre 2008)

john hersey?


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Un Américain?


Non, mais a "validé" à partir du continent sud-américain...


Tucpasquic a dit:


> alalala, le regard tourné vers l'horizon comme ça, il ne peut être qu'écrivain
> il ne fait pas assez farouche pour être explorateur...


Pas sûr... a vraiment mouillé sa chemise...


claudde a dit:


> john hersey?


 Bien essayé, mais non...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Percival ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas un militaire..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas un militaire..



Oui.... mais n'a t-il pas  été fait Chevalier Commandeur de l'Ordre de l'Empire britannique ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Oui.... mais n'a t-il pas  été fait Chevalier Commandeur de l'Ordre de l'Empire britannique ?


Non, aucune décoration de ce type..., mais est, cependant, mondialement connu pour son aventure !


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

aviateur?


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

Pas du tout!


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2008)

Edmund Hillary ?


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

alain Gheerbrant?


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Edmund Hillary ?



Non, ce n'est pas lui, bien essayé 



Macadamia a dit:


> alain Gheerbrant?



..On approche... Alain Gheerbrant est un ethnologue doublé d'un poète!

L'homme de l'énigme est anthropologue...de formation ..et a fait preuve d'une certaine audace!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Claude Lévi-Strauss.


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

Non, ça navigue sous les tropiques mais l'ensemble de l'équipe est loin d'être triste...


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

ça peut pas ètre bertrant Flornoy?:mouais:


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

Non...mais il est bien parti du Pérou.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

*Hiram Bingham*, l'homme qui a découvert Macchu Picchu ?

en fait, non...

*Jean Malaurie* ?

en fait, non...

c'est un spécialiste du Grand Nord qui n'a jamais foutu les pieds au Pérou...


*******
on recherche bien un anthropologue-explorateur qui a des amis marrants ?


.


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

Bizarre  je viens de faire un post..perdu!
Bon, je recommence...
Vous regardez trop vers l'Amazone et l'Altiplano, retournez vous!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

sûrement noyé dans les méandres amazoniennes ou égaré dans les plaines de l'Altiplano...

vers le sud ?

+ question de l'édit du post précédent (sur le recentrage du personnage).

.


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *Hiram Bingham*, l'homme qui a découvert Macchu Picchu ?
> en fait, non...
> *Jean Malaurie* ?
> en fait, non...
> ...



Ni *Hiram Bingham*, ni *Jean Malaurie*. Pour le suivre, ces amis devaient avoir un certain sens de l'humour, le livre qui relate l'expédition l'atteste...Il été aussi ethnographe..



LHO a dit:


> sûrement noyé dans les méandres amazoniennes ou égaré dans les plaines de l'Altiplano...
> vers le sud ?
> + question de l'édit du post précédent (sur le recentrage du personnage).
> .


Reprends tous les indices, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il été spécialiste du Grand Nord. 
Regarde vers l'Ouest, il avait une confiance absolue dans le balsa.


----------



## Madeline (25 Novembre 2008)

Thor Heyerdahl







Thor Heyerdahlqui est devenu mondialement célèbre en 1947 à la suite de l'expédition du *Kon-Tiki*, tentative de rallier les îles polynésiennes sur un radeau (fait en troncs de balsa) partant des côtes d'Amérique du Sud afin d'expliquer le Peuplement de l'Océanie.

Si c'est la bonne réponse (et j'en suis pas mal certaine... en fait) je passe la main... à qui saura la prendre ... car je pars en vacance... donc en voyage, donc pas d'ordinateur. 
À l'Année prochaine  Amusez-vous bien :love:
Madeline


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

Knut , Herman :mouais:, Erik , Bengt , Torstein ...et Thor .
Je vous recommande le récit d'Erik Hesselberg; "Les compagnons du Kon-Tiki"
"Témoignage pittoresque et attachant de l'endurance et du courage de la vaillante équipe d'explorateurs, cet album où le texte et l'illustration sont fondus en un tout atteint une sorte de perfection" comme l'indique le quatrième de couverture.








Qui prend la main?


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

baaaaah madeline,mais vite,jui chaud là!!!!!! comme un pancake !!!!


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> baaaaah madeline,mais vite,jui chaud là!!!!!! comme un pancake !!!!





Madeline a dit:


> Si c'est la bonne réponse (et j'en suis pas mal certaine... en fait) je passe la main... à qui saura la prendre ... car je pars en vacance... donc en voyage, donc pas d'ordinateur.
> À l'Année prochaine  Amusez-vous bien :love:
> Madeline


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Reprends tous les indices, *je n'ai jamais dit qu'il été spécialiste du Grand Nord*.
> Regarde vers l'Ouest, il avait une confiance absolue dans le balsa.



toi, non.
moi, si. 

 



Madeline a dit:


> Thor Heyerdahl
> donc en voyage, donc pas d'ordinateur.
> À l'Année prochaine  Amusez-vous bien :love:
> Madeline



bravo Madeline  
et bonnes vacances... 



Macadamia a dit:


> baaaaah madeline,mais vite,jui chaud là!!!!!! comme un pancake !!!!



va-y... 

(Madeline laisse la main).


.


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19285

nous a quitté en 2007 mais la photo est de 57


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

« On naît sans but, on vit sans comprendre, et on meurt anéanti. »


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

AH NAN !!!! TU VAS PAS T'Y METTRE TOI!!!!:hein::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Ah, Liv Ullmann et Bibi Anderson, un vrai plaisirs des yeux et des sens


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ah, Liv Ullmann et Bibi Anderson, un vrai plaisirs des yeux et des sens


[YOUTUBE]9jm-C8dnU3E[/YOUTUBE]
*De quoi aimer les bords de mer*...

Allez, j'm'yr'colle...





*Celui-là, c'est un teigneux.*  :casse:


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

mais nan c'est pas drooooole


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

faites semblant de chercher , nan


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> http://img.timeinc.net/time/asia/magazine/2008/0204/a_bk_hashish_0204.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais il me fait tout de suite penser à un archéologue allemand
> 
> Zut, j'ai foiré la citation


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

c'était à _L'Heure du loup_ et dans _Le Silence_ le plus instable qu'il écoutait une _Sonate d'automne_ entre _Cris et chuchotements_...


*******
on est déjà passé à autre chose... :rateau: 
une sorte de glissement entre la suède vers l'Autriche... 


.


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

je me doutais bien que cette photo vous ferez penser aux "wasistdas?pititfeunétreu?!"

«La vieillesse est comparable à l'ascension d'une montagne. Plus vous montez, plus vous êtes fatigué et hors d'haleine, mais combien votre vision s'est élargie !»
J'ai bien peur d'Igmar est paraphrasé un passage d'un livre de mon bonhomme...que Kessel à incité à écrire!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

je pensais à Robert Walser, mais je dirais Arno Schmidt...


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

_Que nenni..._
23 décembre 1914: Incarcération en prison sur dénonciation pour trafic d'armes et infraction au code des douanes.
25 mars 1915: Sortie de prison dispensé du service armé chargé de missions d'espionnage.
1918 : Soupçonné de trafic d'armes, arraisonnement par les Anglais.
1923: Vente des 12 tonnes de hachich, la somme est investie dans une usine électrique et une minoterie.
1928: Incarcération pour tracic de stupéfiants, assassinat.
1934: Journaliste correspondant de guerre.	
1942: Arrestation et internement par les Anglais sur dénonciation "calomnieuse" d'action contre eux et d'espionnage.
1951: Démèlés avec la justice française pour usage et vente de stupéfiants.
Etc..
*Un teigneux* :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Teigneux certes, mais écrivain dont l'oeuvre principal fut adaptée à la télé notamment par Claude Guillemot et Pierre Lary. 

J'offre la main à qui veux, Macadamia tu veux de nouveau tenter ta chance?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

il est vrai que la mer Rouge n'a plus de secrets pour lui...


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

*Henry de Monfreid*
Je passe la main à qui veut la prendre!


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

henry de monfreid?!  *ptin la tète sur la photoooo*


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

vas y LHO met nous un truc qui fait mal!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

bon...
cela va vous déchirer les neurones... 

 

vous l'aurais voulu.

le temps d'imageshacker la photo. 


.

.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

indice: maquettiste...


.


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

C'est un serial killer?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

non.

mais, si je lui dis, il va sûrement se transformer en Jeffrey Dahmer ou en Ed Kemper et tu connaîtras la signification profonde de ton pseudo...


.


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

Ouchh! :casse:
Jean Nouvel, étudiant à l'E.N.S.B.A ?


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

donc si tu peux lui dire c'est qu'il est toujour en vie.........


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Ouchh! :casse:
> Jean Nouvel, étudiant à l'E.N.S.B.A ?



non.
mais, notre homme s'intéresse à l'architecture, surtout intérieure...

et si je dis à Jean Nouvel que tu as dis que... 



Macadamia a dit:


> donc si tu peux lui dire c'est qu'il est toujour en vie.........



oui.


.


----------



## rabisse (26 Novembre 2008)

Un peu à l'arrache...Antti Lovag?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

non.

et j'ai simplement souligné que...



LHO a dit:


> notre homme s'intéressait à l'architecture, surtout intérieure....




indice_02
sculpteur d'objets.


*******
il y a 9 indices.
au 10 ème, je donne la réponse...


.


----------



## Macadamia (27 Novembre 2008)

français?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

nein.


----------



## koeklin (27 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> nein.


ça ne serait pas le 10e indice? 


LHO a dit:


> il y a 9 indices.
> au 10 ème, je donne la réponse...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

donc, il est allemand.


*******

indice_03
son médium principal est fait de fibres végétales et de matières recyclés.

indice_04
au début, l'objet photographique était un simple mécanisme d'enregistrement du réel, une sorte de témoin.

indice_05
à présent, le dispositif photographique est placé au centre de son processus de travail

indice_06
il opère des glissements entre des états de réalité et des formes de fictions.

indice_07
fabrique des pièges visuels.

indice_08
intérieurs neutres et comme déshumanisés.


.


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2008)

Un rapport avec le Bauhaus ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

non, notre bonhomme est né dans les années 60.


*******
dernier indice...


indice_09
hall_salle de bains_bunker_tunnel de l'alma.


.


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

Bon, avec tous ces indices....
Difficile à localiser tout de même...
*Thomas Demand.*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

j'ai été sympa, sinon, cela aurait gelé le fil 
(comme dans le fil C'est quoi ce film ? v.3.0 qui est resté en souffrance plus de deux mois... )



j'ai donc rajouté _Alma_ au dernier indice... 









Thomas Demand. _Gate_. 2004.







Thomas Demand. _Embassy VII_. 2007.



Thomas Demand


maquettiste et sculpteur d'objets en carton et papier coloré issu de la prestigieuse académie des beaux-arts de Düsseldorf (qui a vu passé entre ses murs Joseph Beuys, Paul Klee, Nam June Paik, Sigmar Polke, Gerhard Richter, Thomas Ruff, Rosemarie Trockel ou le photographe Andreas Gursky).

à partir d'une photographie, souvent des espaces neutres et déshumanisés (couloir, hall d'immeuble, bureau...), il réalise une maquette grandeur nature (à l'échelle 1:1), prend une photo du résultat et détruit la maquette.

ne reste que l'empreinte photographique, qui fait oeuvre.

devant la méticulosité maniaque apportée à la réalisation de la maquette et à la neutralité magistrale de ses photographies (il demanda des conseils à Bernd et Hilla Becher, duo de photographes célèbres pour leurs photos en N & B d'ensembles industriels en voie de décomposition lente et laissés à l'abandon, usine, château d'eau, hauts-fourneaux...) ses photos opèrent des glissements entre réalité et fiction, jouant sur des niveaux de perception et de notre rapport au réel.

en 1994, il reconstitue le bunker de Hitler.
en 1999, il reproduit le tunnel du pont de l'Alma où Lady Di a trouvé la mort. 
sa dernière installation est la reconstitution de l'ambassade du Niger à Rome (où les Américains ont affirmé en 2003 avoir trouvé des documents établissant que l'Irak fabriquait de l'uranium enrichi).







Thomas Demand. _Embassy VI_. 2007.


.


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> indice_07
> fabrique des pièges visuels.
> .


Je recycle l'indice!


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

Et je n'oublie pas la photo!
Voir la pièce jointe 19314


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

.








.​


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

*Georges Rousse !*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

je te laisse la main rabisse...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> *Thomas Demand.*



Et comme par hasard, le lien renvoie à un "truc" d'Arte 



LHO a dit:


> j'ai été sympa, sinon, cela aurait gelé le fil
> (comme dans le fil C'est quoi ce film ? v.3.0 qui est resté en souffrance plus de deux mois... )



Et le pire, c'est que j'ai dû réflechir pour le retrouver ce film 

Si personne prends la main, je mets cette petite photo pour passer le temps






Indice:
Pas très optimiste dans ses titres d'ouvrages


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et comme par hasard, le lien renvoie à un "truc" d'Arte


...et ton image vient d'evene.fr 



antoine59 a dit:


> Si personne prends la main, je mets cette petite photo pour passer le temps



Mais avec joie... 



antoine59 a dit:


> Pas très optimiste dans ses titres d'ouvrages



Dans le style: "ON VA TOUS MOURIR! Humain n'appuyez pas, laissez filer" Roman. Tome I :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Si personne prends la main, je mets cette petite photo pour passer le temps










Pour passer le temps, en attendant que rabisse reprenne sa main.


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2008)

Bon, c'est à qui du coup ? 

Passke ça s'enlise un peu, la.


----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

baaaaah rabisse..............
attends, il cherche!!!:rose:


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Pour passer le temps, en attendant que rabisse reprenne sa main.


Pardon!... j'ai pas bien suivi! 
On repart....

Voir la pièce jointe 19341

_utilise une solution liquide oxydante!_


----------



## DeepDark (30 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Pardon!... j'ai pas bien suivi!
> On repart....
> _utilise une solution liquide oxydante!_


Un acteur?


----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

un artiste?


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Un acteur?


Non, pas du tout.



Macadamia a dit:


> un artiste?


Dans son domaine, oui!


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2008)

Un sculpteur ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Un sculpteur ?


Non non!


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2008)

Un coiffeur ?


----------



## koeklin (30 Novembre 2008)

ton beau-frère?

ou un paysagiste?


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Un coiffeur ?


:love: Non... drôle de capilliculteur qui utiliserait de l'eau de Javel!
Pareil pour le paysagiste...


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2008)

Y'a d'autres solutions liquides oxydantes, l'eau oxygénée, au hasard , assez prisée des capiliculturistes :rateau:


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a d'autres solutions liquides oxydantes, l'eau oxygénée, au hasard , assez prisée des capiliculturistes :rateau:



*C'est vrai*...:sick: :rose: _( en rose la honte, c'est mieux)_:love:
Donc mon bonhomme utilise uniquement de l'eau de javel!


----------



## koeklin (30 Novembre 2008)

il est technicien de surface?


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> il est technicien de surface?


Non(dans le sens commun), mais il retouche des surfaces.
Ne vous focalisez pas sur la javel, c'est une partie de son travail qui le distingue des autres sans que ce soit très novateur....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

un photographe ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

Non, mais il apprécie le rendu photographique.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Ne vous focalisez pas sur la javel, c'est une partie de son travail qui le distingue des autres sans que ce sois très novateur....




oui mais, c'était quand même le premier indice.
alors...   

*******

il travaille pour le cinéma ?


.


----------



## rabisse (30 Novembre 2008)

Non.
Pour revenir à l'eau de javel ... Elle n'est utilisé que dans ses dernières productions pour créer un lien avec le sujet historique de ces travaux, demandant ainsi une importante documentation.


----------



## Macadamia (1 Décembre 2008)

il bosse dans l'art graphique?


----------



## rabisse (1 Décembre 2008)

Par extension...Oui  .Car les Arts graphiques recouvrent beaucoup de domaines (illustration, affiche, art séquentiel, presse, édition, packaging, publicité, design web, signalétique, etc.)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

depuis le premier indice, je pensais à la gravure.

mais, ce n'est pas un artiste...
et cependant, son domaine sont les Arts graphiques... 

et ensuite avec les capilliculteurs et l'eau de javel, cela ne correspondait pas... 


*******
donc, pourrait-on sortir du salon de coiffure, avec un nouvel indice, Mr Rabisse ? 


.


----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2008)

le neuvième Art... ou Art séquentiel est rempli d'artistes!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> le neuvième Art... ou Art séquentiel est rempli d'artistes!



Bref la bande dessinée...

Auteur américain?

Je pense comme ça à Charles Burns


----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2008)

Charles Burns, non.
Américain, non.
Belge, né en 68.


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2008)

Ah ben la, ça devient tout de suite plus facile  : David Vandermeulen. 
Je ne connaissais pas, je pense que je vais m'en offrir un, ça a l'air bien. Si l'histoire est du niveau du dessin et de la technique : 





Mais c'est vraiment de plus en plus pour spécialistes vos choix.


----------



## rabisse (3 Décembre 2008)

*David Vandermeulen*
Etrange histoire que celle de *Fritz Haber*(prix nobel 1918) chimiste juif allemand qui mettra au point le Zyklon B.


----------



## rabisse (3 Décembre 2008)

A toi la main Romuald...


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2008)

Une facile, pour changer :


----------



## rabisse (3 Décembre 2008)

Première impression...Hannah Arendt ? :love:


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2008)

Bien essayé, mais non


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2008)

Non plus


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Marguerite Yourcenar ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2008)

C'est froid


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

l'indice aussi est froid...  





.


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2008)

Oui, ben pas tout de suite. Parce qu'il va falloir que j'en trouve un qui ne donne pas la solution immédiatement, et ça va pas être facile.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

je brûle dans le froid givré de cette photo...  

ce visage me dit vraiment quelque chose... 

j'avais pensé aussi à Arendt...


*******
une femme française ?

.


----------



## rabisse (3 Décembre 2008)

Est-ce une femme? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

c'est drôle, mais j'y ai pensé... 


*******
bon, je vous laisse sur cette fausse impression... 

bonne soirée. 

.


.


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2008)

Femme oui
Française non


----------



## koeklin (3 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas Elsa Triolet?


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2008)

Aussi froid que Marguerite Yourcenar


----------



## rabisse (4 Décembre 2008)

De Golda Meir en Dora Maar... 
Brunes sans fard & brumes sans phare!   
Diane Fossey ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2008)

Glacial.
C'était plus chaud avec Hannah Arendt.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

&#1053;&#1072;&#1076;&#1077;&#1078;&#1076;&#1072; &#1071;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1085;&#1072; &#1052;&#1072;&#1085;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084; ?  
Écrivain russe mariée à un poète russe?


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2008)

Si Marguerite c'est froid,
Si Elsa, c'est froid aussi,
Et si il y a marqué 'indice par exclusion'

C'est que ce n'est pas un(e) écrivain(e)




Mais elle a écrit (indice !)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

:rose::rose:
J'étais partie sur l'origine juive...

Vous trouvez pas qu'elles se ressemblent?


----------



## rabisse (4 Décembre 2008)

Si, si, Antoine tu as raison...J'ai même pensé a V.Wolf... jeune :rateau:
Beaucoup trop de femmes possibles lui ressemble d'ailleurs 
Dans la série"Femmes de", je propose...*Madame Capa *:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

je connais plus Ossip Mandelstam et ses inoubliables _Cahiers de Voronej_...


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Dans la série"Femmes de", je propose...*Madame Capa *





Non. Par contre, il y a un GROS point commun entre les deux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Anna Akhmatova ?


*******
edit: 
et puis, non...

ton message était sybillin et incomplet...

point commun entre les deux...
les deux ?


.


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2008)

Connais pas.


N'oubliez pas que j'ai dis cru que c'était facile. 
Elle est mondialement connue.


Point commun entre Madame Capa et et madame X.
Entre Monsieur Capa et Madame X aussi.
Et ce n'est pas la photographie. 



Si ce n'est pas un indice, ça


----------



## Macadamia (4 Décembre 2008)

ingrid bergman???!!!


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2008)

Absolument pas. Rien à voir avec le cinéma.


----------



## Macadamia (4 Décembre 2008)

est-ce un lien officieux avec monsieur capa?


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2008)

Non. (Je n'aurai pas du mettre de  après indice)


----------



## Macadamia (4 Décembre 2008)

donc un lien professionnel peut-ètre......Maria Eisner?


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2008)

Le point commun N'EST PAS la photographie...




Juste une remarque, après je vais me coucher :rateau:

Qu'est ce qui a rendu celèbre Gerda Taro et Robert CAPA ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

ce qui a rendu célèbre Robert Capa est Robert Capa. 

une histoire de pseudo...


.


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2008)

En parlant de pseudo....











Ceci est un indice !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

bien joué wormeyes...


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2008)

Effectivement, Dolores Ibárruri, dite La Pasionaria, le pseudo qu'elle s'était choisi pour écrire dans le journal El Mineiro Vizcaino.

Rappel des (maigres) indices
Femme, oui, française, non.
Pas écrivaine, mais ayant écrit des articles de journaux
Anti-fasciste comme Hannah Arendt
Et bien sur très impliquée dans la guerre d'Espagne comme les Capa

A toi la main, Wormeyes


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Il en manque des Pasionaria, ces temps... . Merci.  



&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;&#9674;













Faust.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Décembre 2008)

Il n'a pas de barbe, donc c'est pas Gounod, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas lui.






Mais du coup, le premier indice n'en trouve que plus de bouquet.


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2008)

[mode indices capillotractés]

Faust + bouquet = Siebel
Gounod = compositeur
_________________________

Siebel + compositeur = Jean Sibelius
[/mode]

:modo::hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> [mode indices capillotractés]
> 
> Faust + bouquet = Siebel
> Gounod = compositeur
> ...






En parlant de poil:


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2008)

Faust + chat noir + serpent : un rapport avec M'sieu Lucifer, dit 'le diable' ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Faust + chat noir + serpent : un rapport avec M'sieu Lucifer, dit 'le diable' ?



Disons que quelques-uns de ces éléments sont les protagonistes de la première action de son roman le plus célèbre.


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2008)

Boulgakov ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Oui, Boulgakov bien sûr, vu au travers de son indispensable « *Le Maître et Marguerite* ». 


Bravo Romuald, et à toi donc.


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2008)

J'ai personne sous la main dans l'immédiat, alors si quelqu'un veut la prendre, c'est de bon coeur.


----------



## koeklin (5 Décembre 2008)

tres bien, je prends
je propose pour les intellos


----------



## DeepDark (6 Décembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> tres bien, je prends
> je propose pour les intellos


Allez, juste une question avant d'aller me piauter...

C'est un écrivain?


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

Nan!


----------



## fanougym (6 Décembre 2008)

Pierrette BRESS jeune ? 

ou, ..., une actrice ?


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

oui, une actrice


----------



## fanougym (6 Décembre 2008)

Henriette Cafaci ?


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

c'est qui ça?


...américaine


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

amanda tapping?!


----------



## fanougym (6 Décembre 2008)

bon, j'ai jeté ma dernière carte, j'm'en va dormir ...
Pourtant, j'y croyais avec l'Henriette ...
bye !


----------



## eleonooore (6 Décembre 2008)

Une fois qu'on l'a reconnue, on réalise qu'on a eu, à un moment de sa vie, beaucoup trop de temps libre


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> amanda tapping?!



amanda tapping qui est... britanique. désolé 



eleonooore a dit:


> Une fois qu'on l'a reconnue, on réalise qu'on a eu, à un moment de sa vie, beaucoup trop de temps libre


 heureusement, j'ai échappé à ça


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

nelly olson? dans la ptite maison dans la prairie


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

alison arngrim ou un truk kom ça


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

Oui c'est elle


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

quelle ptite peste


----------



## rabisse (6 Décembre 2008)

Bravo


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

Bon à toi de nous mettre une photo (à la noix?... de), Macadamia


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19397

	

		
			
		

		
	
 tadaaaaaaa!


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> tadaaaaaaa!


"tadaaaaaaa!", c'est l'indice?


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

nan      l'indice est : c'est une flèche


----------



## DeepDark (6 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> nan      l'indice est : c'est une flèche


C'est un chercheur?




(toujours le temps de poser des questions moi mais jamais le temps de pouvoir proposer une réponse :rateau


----------



## Macadamia (6 Décembre 2008)

nan pas vraiment mais il a créé quelque chose...


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2008)

Il a les mêmes moustaches que Custer, mais je ne crois pas que ce boucher ait créé quelque chose.


----------



## koeklin (7 Décembre 2008)

français?


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> nan      l'indice est : c'est une flèche





Macadamia a dit:


> nan pas vraiment mais il a créé quelque chose...



L'arc ?


----------



## koeklin (7 Décembre 2008)

une flèche...hum... en plus on est sur un forum qui parle pas mal de pommes...

Je sais...
c'est guillaume Tell 

 :rateau:


----------



## Macadamia (7 Décembre 2008)

naaaaaaon !!!!!!! il n'est pas français mais allemand.


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Achh, la mécanique allemande de Karl Friedrich Michael Benz...:rateau:


----------



## Macadamia (8 Décembre 2008)

rabisse, je t'adore!!!!:love:                

à toi


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

C'est parti & c'est facile.... 

Voir la pièce jointe 19413


----------



## Lamégère (8 Décembre 2008)

Un certain membre moustachu de MacG dans quelques années?


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Très difficilement...


----------



## Macadamia (8 Décembre 2008)

car il est mort?


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Oui...


----------



## Macadamia (8 Décembre 2008)

indice number one?


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Indice: doit une partie de son prénom à une célébrité...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Hispanique ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

Non.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Non.



Ben nous voilà plus avancés. 


Euhhhhh, un second indice, peut-être ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

@ wormeyes 
 Indice donc: joue avec l'Afrique, l'Amérique du sud & l'Europe.


----------



## koeklin (10 Décembre 2008)

jazzman?


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> jazzman?


  Pas uniquement, intégre le jazz & le baroque... crée des ponts et invente!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

.​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2008)

Garcimore?


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Garcimore?


 

@LHO Bien vu!  mais non... on approche!
Dernier indice (pour en finir...): Semper parati :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Bipi, par déduction googlesque.


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2008)

P'tain, je savais bien que sa tête me disait quelque chose !





mais c'était les disques demadame, et elle est partie avec


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

Roberto *Baden Powell* de Aquino...  
Vinicius de Moraes, Antônio Carlos Jobim, João Gilberto... *do brazil*! 

Wormeyes  bravo...Du bist dran!


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas et/ou qui ont trois minutes

[YOUTUBE]I7Y79gTkXWY[/YOUTUBE]​

Et pour ceux qui en ont dix : 
[YOUTUBE]GWQ1boH70BM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Merci Romuald d'avoir mis un son sur ces moustaches. 

Garcimore.... 


÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷











Peter déclame que je suis mort.


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

Dr David Livingstone je présume ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Non mon cher Stan, ce n'est point, malgré l'apparence, un explorateur.


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

Amusons nous...:rateau:
*Frank Reicher*, jouant le vilain capitaine (Peter) Englehorn dans *KING KONG*:casse:

Un acteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Un acteur oui, mais pas Frank Reicher.
Ceci dit ils n'ont que 7 ans de différence d'âge. 


Tiens, encore un morphinomane, tout comme mon précédant *Boulgakov*.


----------



## Macadamia (11 Décembre 2008)

john barrymore?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> john barrymore?



Non, pas lui. 

Mais son frère joua dans un film marquant avec mon personnage.


----------



## koeklin (11 Décembre 2008)

sans trop y croire, karl Valentin...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> sans trop y croire, karl Valentin...



Ca aurait pu. Il a également joué ses premiers, son premier rôle sur scène. Mais il n'est pas allemand. 

indice n°3 : je recycle celui de Bulgakov, quelques pages auparavant:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

indice n°4: Vlad.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

LHO....   :love::love::love:
Merci de ton passage.


___ 
_indice 01 : Peter déclame que je suis mort._
Peter  Murphy, bauhaus: 
White on white translucent black capes
Back on the rack
Bela Lugosi's dead
The bats have left the bell tower
The victims have been bled
Red velvet lines the black box
Bela Lugosi's dead
Undead undead undead

_indice 02 : acteur morphinomane_.
Bon, je concède qu'ils furent nombreux...

_indice 03 : Le chat noir_
*Un incontournable* 

_indice 04: Vlad_
Ben oui, *Vlad.* 

_Finalisation: Undead._

[YOUTUBE]Kq2RXSboWMs[/YOUTUBE]


Merci pour votre, vos participations. 


LHO...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

LHO laisse la main...


----------



## koeklin (13 Décembre 2008)

Ce que je trouve marrant c'est qu'actuellement sur Arte passe "la fiancée du monstre" d'Ed Wood (1955) avec Bela Lugosi, je ne l'aurai pas reconnu si je n'avais vu sa photo sur cette page.
Je suis sur que  "Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla" (de William Beaudine, 1952) dont est tiré cette photo est un film qui manque à ma culture générale.


----------



## koeklin (14 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> LHO laisse la main...


bon... ben je propose:






légendairement inconnu


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Décembre 2008)

Je sais mais je me tais pour laisser jouer (koeklin, je te MP)


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je sais mais je me tais pour laisser jouer...



Si tu sais MarieStockholm, c'est éventuellement un indice! 
Prix Nobel de médecine?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

non... 
(et ils sont trois pour le Nobel de médecine).

et pour le nobel, ce n'est pas une croix, mais une médaille... 


.


----------



## koeklin (14 Décembre 2008)

Elle est forte la Marie! un vraie fan, ça se trouve! 
Un indice : vous en connaissez que lui!


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2008)

Il me fait penser à un acteur de série TV des années 70, mais pas moyen d'y coller un nom


----------



## koeklin (14 Décembre 2008)

En effet Romuald, c'est un acteur. Pour la série Tv, j'émets des doutes.

une image de lui dans les années 70 :


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Décembre 2008)

Allez; indice :

crise d'asthme


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Allez; indice :
> 
> crise d'asthme




Bravo MarieStockholm


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2008)

Le grand David Prowse ahh oui.... avec son petit mètre 96..


----------



## koeklin (15 Décembre 2008)

David Prowse sera le Dark Vador masqué dans la trilogie originale





*James Earl Jones* lui pretera sa voix sa voix "Luke, I am your father"





*Sebastian Shaw*, son visage, le dark Vador mourant sans son masque dans "le retour du Jedi"





il est dit que David Prowse ne sut pas que Dark Vador était le père de Luke avant la projection du film, son texte lors du tournage ayant été remanié.
Il ne participera pas à la seconde épopée, Hayden Christensen (en semelles compensées ) enfilera le costume dans Star Wars : épisode III " La Revanche des Sith " 
par contre, autre costumé célèbre, Peter Mayhew du haut de ses 2,18m, lui enfilera le costume de Chewbacca sur les deux trilogies

Allez que la force soit avec vous! 
... et surtout  avec MarieStockholm


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Décembre 2008)

Sinon vous saviez qu'il aurait pu jouer le rôle Chewbacca, mais qu'il avait préféré celui de Vador en disant "Tout le monde se souvient des méchants ?"

Et à part ça je n'aime pas la trilogie originale, non non  :rateau: :love:

Edit parce que vBubulle me dit que j'ai le droit D) :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Mais qui est la dame assise sur le lit ?


----------



## koeklin (15 Décembre 2008)

et dire que j'avais dit :

"Allez que la force soit avec vous! 
... et surtout avec MarieStockholm "


tu tapes "Queen" dans Google images et c'est à la première page  ... ou y'a un piege?


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2008)

Sans objet depuis que MS a changé la tof d'origine


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Décembre 2008)

Allez, j'ai changé la photo 

Amusez-vous bien


----------



## koeklin (15 Décembre 2008)

La même que d't'àl'heure mais en brune cette fois 
elle en est bien capable, la Marie!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Décembre 2008)

Nan, c'est pas la même (bien que je me sois tâté avant de changer de personne )


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2008)

Actrice ? (de théatre ?)
Par contre ce look égyptien que je lui trouve est cassé par le canapé en cuir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

une comédienne de boulevard...


*******
pousse-toi Tuc..., je parle à Marie...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Décembre 2008)

Mmm... Actrice ?...

Elle est référencée sur l'imdb, c'est un fait


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2008)

sauf qu'IMdb ne fait pas de recherche par analyse d'image&#8230; c'est un fait aussi 
(enfin, IMdb, ça recense un peu tout les corps de métier dans le domaine de l'audiovisuelle, alors bon )

:hein: 

Théatre ou film ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai honte pour toi, Tucpasquic 

Quoi que non, en fait, j'en ris .


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2008)

Je dirait : théâtre ?
Pourquoi ?
1) l'expression est drôlement marquée (mais un arrêt sur image pendant un film peut aussi donner cette impression (comme dans _Some like it hot_, l'image la plus célèbre sur la bouche d'égout donne aussi cette impression)
2) le décor peut (et l'éclairage), peuvent laisser à penser que c'est du théâtre

Bref, théâtre pour moi 

(et LHO qui va débarquer et me casser mon argumentation dans quelques minutes  )

edit : opéra ?  (facile hein, l'Edith )
J'ai quelque chose de bon avec mon truc d'égyptien au moins  (ça pourrait me donner des idées )


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Décembre 2008)

Je te dis tout de suite, c'est pas Aïda qui est assise sur le canapé  (et le rire terrible n'est pas extrait de l'opéra duquel est extrait la photo).

Mais OK pour opéra. C'est sur scène, donc ton argumentation tient la mer 

edit : vas-y, fais la liste de tous les opéras plus ou moins égyptiens, on va s'amuser  Sortis d'Aïda ... Nabucco, à la rigueur, en n'étant pas trop psychorigide de la géographie...

Donc non pour l'Égypte.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

quel genre d'opéra ? 
*opéra-bouffe* ou opéra-ballet, tragédie lyrique, bel canto...


*******
@ Tucpasquic
en parlant de "comédienne de boulevard", j'axais plus sur la scène et le spectacle vivant que le cinéma... 


.


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2008)

Un opéra exotique sur canapé en cuir, je verrai bien l'enlèvement au Sérail de Mozart mis en scène par Peter Selars, par contre la dame ne me dit rien.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Décembre 2008)

Non non, un vrai opéra avec des morts à la fin. Beaucoup plus récent que l'Enlèvement au Sérail.

Mais l'oeuvre on s'en fout, c'est la dame qui est à trouver (ou alors on dit que la réponse est un combo : un point pour la dame seule, un point pour l'opéra seul, et mille points pour les deux à la fois ). Quoique sur YouTube elle est la première à sortir dans les playlists pour l'opéra en question 

Indice : elle est vivante 
Oui, parce qu'avec les cantatrices, des fois elles sont mortes :rateau:


----------



## koeklin (16 Décembre 2008)

bon faut trouver une cantatrice, vivante, qu'est pas trop grossie (ah ça c'est chouette comme indice  ça réduit considérablement leur nombre  )
bon ben ...
au pif, Waltraud Meier ou Nathalie Dessay.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Décembre 2008)

Ni l'une ni l'autre.

Puis appeler Nathalie Dessay une cantatrice, faut quand même oser


----------



## koeklin (16 Décembre 2008)

une soprano?
Renée fleming


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Puis appeler Nathalie Dessay une cantatrice, faut quand même oser



Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MarieStockholm.

Anna Netrebko?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Décembre 2008)

Fleming ? Mauvais côté de l'Atlantique, bien que notre soprano ait quelques souvenirs au MET.

Nebretko ? On se rapproche géographiquement, mais c'est pas encore ça.

edit : ah oui, bien sûr, OK pour soprano


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2008)

La question qui me trotte dans la tête (je cherche pour la réponse 'opéra' et non pas 'MQCD' 

Es-ce une &#339;uvre moderne ou classique ?

(et puis, comme l'a bien dit MarieStockholm, tu trouves l'un, tu trouves l'autre


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Décembre 2008)

C'est une oeuvre du début du XXe siècle, d'un grand maître de l'opéra.


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2008)

J'ai trouvé 

Et l'&#339;uvre, et la soprano 



			
				MarieStockholm a dit:
			
		

> J'ai honte pour toi, Tucpasquic


C'est pardonné ? :rose:

1000 points on disait ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Décembre 2008)

Oui, tu me l'as dit en MP, Angela Gheorghiu dans la Rondine de Puccini.



J'ai mis un moment à la trouver, cette photo, on voit toujours les mêmes (celle-ci en tête de liste). J'avais hésité avec une où elle est blonde dans Faust, mais au final c'est bien dans la Rondine qu'elle est la plus méconnaissable :rateau:
Oeuvre que je conseille par ailleurs +++, c'est joli comme tout, de l'or liquide. Pas médiatisé pour deux sous, mais beau :love:


----------



## koeklin (17 Décembre 2008)

Ah merde! celle là je l'avais éliminé d'office, pas assez ressemblante à mon goût :rateau:


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2008)

Désolé pour le contretemps, impératifs scolaire 

Donc oui, c'est à moi de poster&#8230; mais quoi ? Deux jours que je cherche !







Un indice ?
_Your part is silent !_
Oui, c'est un indice (on fait comme on peut )

J'espère que ce n'est pas trop simple hein  (quoique j'ai des doutes :rateau


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Décembre 2008)

Le mime Marceau ?


----------



## rabisse (18 Décembre 2008)

Ah la la je ne parviens pas à me défaire de son nom. :hein:
Pourtant je suis presque sûr que ce n'est pas lui: Bon allez... Pierre Bourdieu?
Ou le frère cadet de P. Sollers?


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2008)

@MarieStockholm : non  (mais tu connais )
@Rabisse : non 

De toute façon, vous êtes complètement froid


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @MarieStockholm : non  (mais tu connais )



Un chirugien auvergnat ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Décembre 2008)

Le professeur Bruhat quand il était jeune ? :mouais:

edit : pas la peine de faire la liste, c'est pas un médecin.


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2008)

on ne joue pas dans la médecine 

(si ce n'est pas un indice ça )


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Décembre 2008)

Mais dans la chirurgie ?


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Mais dans la chirurgie ?



non plus (désolé )


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2008)

Bon, alors, je reviens vers vous, car en fait, même moi  trouve que l'indice est un peu bancale 
Effectivement, c'est un phrase parmi tant d'autres.
Pour plus de précisions, c'est :
_"Your part is silent !"_
Et oui, il manquait les guillemets !

Bon, je vais donner un autre indice&#8230;
A vous de choisir dans quel domaine (sinon, je risque de me vendre )

Je récapitule sinon :
Pas dans la médecine donc (j'ai failli, mais je me suis dit qu'ici il y avait des cracks )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2008)

Bien la peine que je fasse un blabla pour expliquer ou on en était 
Bon, ça à fait remonter le fil, c'est déjà ça  

Connu pour (entre autre ) son Rock Opéra Jésus Christ Superstar, il est l'auteur de nombreuses comédie musicales comme Cats () ou le Fantôme de l'Opéra (d'où est extrait "Your part is silent !")
Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver un extrait assez court avec juste la citation (ça déborde de plusieurs minutes avant)

@Wormeyes : à toi donc


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

quand tu tapes "Your part is silent !" dans Gooooooog, à la 3 ème ligne, il y a la solution...


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2008)

ah zut, j'ai oublié de vérifier ce point avant de poster 
bon, bah, pour la prochaine fois , j'en ai un plus dur (et toc, ça vous apprendra )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Cafteur LHO  

C'est vrai que ce fut plus facile avec les guillemets.   




Je vais devoir m'absenter quelques temps, je laisse donc la main à qui veux bien la prendre.


----------



## Macadamia (22 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19555


----------



## koeklin (22 Décembre 2008)

Déjà, il s'agit du n°9 de "La Gazette de Berlin" (septembre 2006) 
il me reste plus qu'à trouver la marque de la cravate et je vous dis qui c'est


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Décembre 2008)

S'agit-il d'un homme politique ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2008)

Ou d'un journaliste ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2008)

Pee-Wee Herman?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Décembre 2008)

C'est Jeff Koons 

C'est marqué dans le lien de l'image à l'aut' là...


----------



## Macadamia (27 Décembre 2008)

...........ptin..........jui vraiment une brèèèèèèèle
:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Mike Brandt ? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

nan un film genre français, même époque style que Rhomer ou bien je suis à l'ouest ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2009)

Sa tête me dit quelque chose.

Un indice (oublié en plus !) ?


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Lagerfeld ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mike Brandt ? :rateau:


Non



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> nan un film genre français, même époque style que Rhomer ou bien je suis à l'ouest ? :rateau:


Non, Oui, Non, Oui



iDuck a dit:


> Sa tête me dit quelque chose.
> 
> Un indice (oublié en plus !) ?



Pas d'indice exprès, où vous allez trouver tout de suite tellement qu'il est connu !


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

Jean-Pierre Léaud !


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

Non.

Rien à voir avec le cinéma


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2009)

A tout hasard, Jacques Chazot ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

Non.
Tel le canard, le MQECD est toujours vivant


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Lagerfeld ?



Non ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

S'cuse moi, j'avais pas vu, ta réponse est arrivée pendant que je rédigeais la mienne :rose:

Et j'aurais du :rose::rose:




Parce que *oui*, c'est lui:


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Quel bel homme 

J'ai eu le temps de chercher une image comme ca, donc non ceci n'est pas une photo perso, et oui vous allez peut être trouver rapidement :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Jared Leto.


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jared Leto.



Je me doutais que t'avais trouvé, bien joué 







C'est bien Jared Leto donc, pour les besoin du film (plutôt à chier) sur l'assassinat de John Lennon, "Chapter 27".

A vous Cognac Jay


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)




----------



## DeepDark (15 Mars 2009)

A tout hasard, un Basketteur?


:love:


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

"And noooooooow, from North Carolina, 6' 6', Michaeeeeeeeel Jordaaaaaan !!! TUTUTUDUTUDUTUTUTU"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Oui bon je suppose que tu sais qui est la personne et te donne la main ?
Ah non c'est Kuep, je vois qu'on a des fans de basket .

Mon ami Kuep c'est à toi !


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Assez facile encore je pense :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Callas ?


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Callas ?



Non. Mais effectivement c'est une photo en noir et blanc.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

Actrice ?


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Actrice ?



Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Mars 2009)

S'agit-il d'une princesse / de quelqu'un rattaché à une famille royale ?


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> S'agit-il d'une princesse / de quelqu'un rattaché à une famille royale ?



Absolument pas, mais on pourrait trouver un rapport avec tout ca au second degré


----------



## jefrey (15 Mars 2009)

Amy Winehouse avant le Bourbon et l'héro


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Amy Winehouse avant le Bourbon et l'héro



Ca serait trop simple, mais y'a de la ressemblance hein oui ? 

- Pas La Callas
- Photo en noir et blanc
- Pas actrice
- Rapport avec les princesses / familles royales, au second degré
- Pas Amy Winehouse


----------



## divoli (15 Mars 2009)

Sud-Américaine ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je me doutais que t'avais trouvé, bien joué
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Sud-Américaine ?



Du tout.

Indice, donc : Nord Est de la France.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

Actuelle ou années 50, la photo ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2009)

Nina Ananiachvili ?


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Actuelle ou années 50, la photo ?



Années 50.


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nina Ananiachvili ?



Non, mais c'est bien tenté.


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Récapitulaciòn :

- Photo des années 50
- Pas actrice
- Rapport avec les princesses / familles royales, au second degré
- Nord Est de la France
- Noir et blanc


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

Un indice supplémentaire pour la peine : 

- Annuel


----------



## divoli (15 Mars 2009)

Je crois que j'ai deviné; la copine de Valérie Bègue D), avec son fameux chapeau noir et blanc connu dans toute la France...


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

Elle ?







Outch, les ravages du temps...


----------



## kuep (15 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai deviné; la copine de Valérie Bègue D), avec son fameux chapeau noir et blanc connu dans toute la France...




J'aurais préféré un nom, mais c'est bien elle, Geneviève de Fontenay, bien joué 






_"Je vous aime, bizoo_"



Edit : A Divoli donc, mais je le sens pas très chaud, alors à qui veut, Romuald ou autre..


----------



## divoli (15 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> J'aurais préféré un nom



Il y a des noms que l'on ne prononce pas, malheureux !  


Et puis je n'ai jamais apprécié toutes les mesquineries et coups tordus qu'elle a faite à cette pauvre Valérie, c'était vraiment consternant. 

Je passe la main, je n'ai pas de photo disponible.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Zut j'avais déjà vu la photo 

Je prends la main


----------



## Kak (16 Mars 2009)

Ne serait-ce pas Christian Bale tout jeunot dans le film de Spielberg, L'empire du soleil?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Oui à toi Kak .


----------



## Kak (16 Mars 2009)

ok alors..


----------



## Kak (16 Mars 2009)

:hein:
 mais comment vous faites pour insérer des images?
Quand même, je ne suis pas une poire à ce point là... si?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Si c'est bon .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2009)

Kak a dit:


> :hein:
> mais comment vous faites pour insérer des images?
> Quand même, je ne suis pas une poire à ce point là... si?


Avec ça par exemple.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

Oh le beau barbu !

Robert E Lee ?
Louis Pasteur ?
Sigmund Freund ?


----------



## Kak (16 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh le beau barbu !
> 
> Sigmund Freund ?




et oui. 
je ne connaissais pas vraiment sa tête, il n'a pas l'air commode, hein?
Je ne lui aurais pas confié mes petits secrets, moi!!



à toi Romuald


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

Boum, voila :






Vous avez deux minutes


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2009)

Carla Bruni (Sarkozy)...


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

J'avais dit deux minutes 





Et maintenant pas question de te défiler !


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2009)

OK, je met une photo d'ici 10 minutes...


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20366



Ouala. 

 Non, ce n'est pas moi. 

Son portrait, adulte, est mondialement connu.


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

Aller, je tente, une intuition...

Andy Warhol?


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2009)

Non.

Il fut médecin, se laissait facilement pousser la barbe, et fumait des cigares...


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Il fut médecin, se laissait facilement pousser la barbe, et fumait des cigares...



Francoise Dolto ?


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Il fut médecin, se laissait facilement pousser la barbe, et fumait des cigares...


El Che?


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Francoise Dolto ?




Son fils Carlos, tu veux dire ? 

Non. :rateau:


Il faut chercher sur le terrain "idéologique"...


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> El Che?



Oui, Ernesto Guevara. 

A toi la main.


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, Ernesto Guevara.
> 
> A toi la main.


Bon avec l'indice 




Hop, comment dire?
Bonne chance 
(quoi que...)


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2009)

Nord-Américain ?


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

Macinsinde ? 

Un prix nobel ?


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Nord-Américain ?


Affirmatif 



kuep a dit:


> Macinsinde ?
> 
> Un prix nobel ?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

Un scientifique ?


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Un scientifique ?


Dans un sens oui, on peut dire que ce fût un scientifique.


En tout cas il n'était pas prédestiné à faire ce qu'il a fait


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

Mr Kodak, George Eastman ?


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Mr Kodak, George Eastman ?


Bien vu 
Mes respects 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Eastman

A toi la main


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Bien vu



Je trouve aussi  







_"Salut beauté, tu prends un verre ?"_


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

Homme politique?

US?


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

Etats-unien mais pas politique.

(j'édite la petite phrase sous la photo, ca pourra servir d'indice)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

C'est pas Milk  :mouais: ?


----------



## Kak (17 Mars 2009)

Georges Bush junior?


----------



## Kak (17 Mars 2009)

heu... non pas politique on a dit.


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

C'est pas Milk ni Bush puisqu'il n'est pas politique effectivement. Cependant, plusieurs films ou bouquins ont pu être inspirés de sa vie ou de l'activité pour laquelle il est "connu".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2009)

Scientifique ?


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Scientifique ?



Du tout.


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mars 2009)

Acteur?

70's, 80's?


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Acteur?
> 
> 70's, 80's?



Pas acteur.
Il a "exercé" dans les années 70.
Mort à 42 ans.


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2009)

Un beau salopard, ce Bundy!


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Un beau salopard, ce Bundy!



Héhé, bien joué 

C'était Ted Bundy, un tueur en série.

_"Beau, intelligent, ambitieux, il fit des études d'avocat et travailla notamment pour le ministère de la justice et en tant que bénévole au CAU._ 

[...]_

Ted a violé et assassiné « officiellement » 32 jeunes femmes dans tout le pays, trouvées dans des campus, à l'université ou bien prises en auto-stop. Ses victimes sont toutes de jolies jeunes femmes, la plupart étudiantes, se laissant séduire ou se faisant surprendre par le meurtrier. Bundy est soupçonné d'avoir tué non moins d'une centaine de femmes au total.__ 

[...] 

Le cas de Ted Bundy fut un véritable choc pour l'Amérique, qui jusque-là considérait les tueurs en série comme des fous vivant exclus du monde : Ted Bundy était exactement le contraire, un homme qui avait tout pour réussir et dont personne ne se doutait qu'il eût pu être un meurtrier."
_
A toi ?


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2009)

Pour les cinéphiles


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

Un rapport avec la scientologie ?


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2009)

Oui!


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Oui!



L'indice a bien aidé, puis les costumes  

C'est donc Jules Brunet dont Tom Cruise interprête le rôle dans Le Dernier Samourai 

(ou alors y'a une feinte sur le choix de la personne de la photo et ca serait sournois )
_
Edit : J'ai vérifié, on voit le nom de ses collègues en passant le curseur sur la photo de Wikipedia, donc c'est bien Juju _


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2009)

Juju? dont ben puisque vous êtes intimes tous les deux  (  ) , alors à toi  .
Je confirme c'est bien Juju.


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

Je pense que c'est assez facile mais j'en suis pas sûr, mais je pense que si quand même


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je pense que c'est assez facile


Là encore  je confirme 
mais je passe la main


----------



## divoli (17 Mars 2009)

Génial, celui-là. 

Il aura roulé tout le monde dans la farine, son histoire est assez fabuleuse... 


Je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire du bien des escrocs, mais celui-ci m'est assez sympathique...


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Là encore  je confirme
> mais je passe la main



Merde 
J'étais pas sûr qu'il était si "connu" :/


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

Ah bah tout le monde connait en fait.

J'en balance une autre ?


----------



## divoli (17 Mars 2009)

Oui, c'est trop facile, là...


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2009)

t'as un faible pour l'entourage des miss, kuep.


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

Donc c'était Christophe Rocancourt, le francais qui a "conquis" Hollywood et dont un film retracant l'histoire serait en préparation.

Next :







Moins facile là hein  (ou pas)


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> t'as un faible pour l'entourage des miss, kuep.



Ah oui, bien vu, à creuser


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

Indice : On a indirectement pas parlé de lui, il y a peu, au cours de ce jeu


----------



## divoli (17 Mars 2009)

Il est de la famille de Georges et Lambert Wilson ?

Parce que je trouve qu'il y a une ressemblance...


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Il est de la famille de Georges et Lambert Wilson ?
> 
> Parce que je trouve qu'il y a une ressemblance...



C'est vrai que y'a une vague ressemblance, mais ca ne suffit pas  

Rien à voir avec les Wilson donc, si ce n'est peut être.. le titre d'un film dans lequel Georges a joué dans les années 60, mais ca reste un peu tiré par les cheveux.


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

Il pourrait avoir (ou a peut être) son nom au Guiness Book pour un record qui a pu aider Christophe Rocancourt dans ses arnaques.


----------



## yret (18 Mars 2009)

On dirait Juan Carlos ...


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> On dirait Juan Carlos ...



On dirait que tu as mangé de mauvais champignons  

Pas Juan Carlos donc, mais le monsieur prête son nom à de multiples "batiments", dont un en particulier à NYC.


----------



## yret (18 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> On dirait que tu as mangé de mauvais champignons
> 
> Pas Juan Carlos donc, mais le monsieur prête son nom à de multiples "batiments", dont un en particulier à NYC.



euh no comprendo, j'avais l'affichage d'une toute autre photo !! que je ne retrouve pas ... un bug, monsieur ??  

car effectivement pour le coup, je vais véfifier ce que j'ai mangé hier soir ! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2009)

Un financier ricain ?


----------



## Kak (18 Mars 2009)

Rockefeller


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> euh no comprendo, j'avais l'affichage d'une toute autre photo !! que je ne retrouve pas ... un bug, monsieur ??
> 
> car effectivement pour le coup, je vais véfifier ce que j'ai mangé hier soir ! :rateau: :rateau:



Encore un coup des chinois  



Romuald a dit:


> Un financier ricain ?



Bien tenté.



Kak a dit:


> Rockefeller



Du coup c'est Kak qui remporte cette manche, c'est bien John Davison Rockefeller, considéré comme l'homme le plus riche de l'ère moderne avec une fortune estimée à 200 milliards de dollars actuels (86 "seulement" pour Bill Gates, de mémoire) acquise dans la banque, le pétrole, l'aviation, l'automobile, etc.. Rocancourt a donc emprunté ce nom pour crédibiliser ses arnaques. On peut trouver le Rockefeller Center à New York. Georges Wilson a joué dans "Faites sauter la banque" dans les années 60 avec De Funès, film qui est passé à la TV hier je crois. Autrement dit, c'était d'une évideeeence 

Suivant.


----------



## Kak (18 Mars 2009)

Elle, elle était brune...


----------



## koeklin (18 Mars 2009)

Nico?


----------



## Kak (18 Mars 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Nico?



Nico  ... mais ... quicéça? :mouais:

bon, enfin bref c'est pas ça.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Kak a dit:


> Elle, elle était brune...





....et sa soeur blonde?




@Kak  pour nico c'est* ici*


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2009)

Kak a dit:


> Nico  ... mais ... quicéça? :mouais:



elle



wormeyes a dit:


> ....et sa soeur blonde?



née sous le signe des gémeaux ?


----------



## Kak (18 Mars 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> @Kak  pour nico c'est* ici*





Arlequin a dit:


> elle



Comme quoi, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir





wormeyes a dit:


> ....et sa soeur blonde?





Arlequin a dit:


> née sous le signe des gémeaux ?




bon c'est trop facile  :rose:

La suite est pour celui ou celle qui me donnera le nom en clair (quand même...)


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2009)

wormeyes, à toi


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

Pour éviter d'y être encore dans 6 mois, c'était Francoise Dorleac.






Il est à la mode pour plus de 8 millions de francais.


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

Mark?


Ça me bottais pas FB...

... depuis que j'y suis, encore moins 


Mais c'était pas à wormeyes? :mouais:


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Mark?



Effectivemont 

Nom complet ? On fige ? On remet 10F dans le nourrain ?



DeepDark a dit:


> Mais c'était pas à wormeyes? :mouais:



La dame a demandé un nom en clair, personne n'ayant l'air chaud pour le donner, j'ai débloqué le jeu


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Effectivemont
> 
> Nom complet ? On fige ? On remet 10F dans le nourrain ?


Nom complet : Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Nom complet : Mark Zuckerberg



Bien vu, Mark Zuckerberg, créateur de Facebook.

(Vu dans un reportage ?)

A toi


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Bien vu, Mark Zuckerberg, créateur de Facebook.
> 
> (Vu dans un reportage ?)
> 
> A toi


Bon worm si tu postes pas dans l'heure*, je prend la main 

:love:


* Et tu as posté il y a peu dans un autre fil


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

Hop je me lance :






Bon, c'est pas forcément évident*, mais à force de questions vous allez bien finir par trouver 

* On va dire que le domaine est "particulier".


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

Francais ?


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2009)

Il y a du tabac dans sa pipe ? 




C'est un écrivain ?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Francais ?


Pas Français, mais pas loin 



divoli a dit:


> Il y a du tabac dans sa pipe ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh oui y'a du tabac.

Et écrivain oui si on veut, mais ce qu'il a écrit ne se lit pas comme un roman...

(ça commence bien)


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2009)

Un économiste ?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Un économiste ?


Non, enfin en partie.


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2009)

Suisse ?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Suisse ?


Oui, totalement.


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> * On va dire que le domaine est "particulier".



Il y a un jeu de mot, là-dedans ? :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a un jeu de mot, là-dedans ? :mouais:


Roooooo... :rateau:


Du tout


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2009)

Zut... 

Ca se complique...


Un politique ?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Zut...
> 
> Ca se complique...
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## kuep (19 Mars 2009)

Quelqu'un qui écrit sur la banque ?
Quelqu'un qui dénonce des trucs ?


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui écrit sur la banque ?
> Quelqu'un qui dénonce des trucs ?


Non, ni l'un ni l'autre.

Mais en lisant "dénonce" j'ai cru lire autre chose, bien plus proche de sa vie.


----------



## kuep (19 Mars 2009)

Un publicitaire ?


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2009)

Un médecin ?


----------



## eleonooore (19 Mars 2009)

Le Corbusier ?
(non, c'est idiot, à part les lunettes, ça ne ressemble pas du tout  )


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Un publicitaire ?


Non, on s'éloigne.



divoli a dit:


> Un médecin ?


Non, pas médecin.

Par contre biologiste oui (mais ce n'est pas pour ça qu'il est connu).
(mais biologie de l'époque, sciences naturelles)




eleonooore a dit:


> Le Corbusier ?



Non, on refroidit.
(voilà... )


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2009)

Ah OK !

Jean Piaget.


----------



## kuep (19 Mars 2009)

C'était pas facile facile, bravo


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ah OK !
> 
> Jean Piaget.


Bien vu 
(Google t'a aidé?)

Piaget, le plus grand psychologue du XXème siècle 

http://archivespiaget.ch/fr/jean-piaget/vie/index.html


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2009)

Non, mais je suis né à Genève. C'est une personnalité connue là-bas.


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Non, mais je suis né à Genève. C'est une personnalité connue là-bas.


Alors bravo  

Oui, on le voit partout à Genève, en ville comme à l'uni...


(je peux pas te bouler mais le coeur y est)


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2009)

Je dois aller me coucher. Je laisse la main à qui la veut.


----------



## kuep (19 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je dois aller me coucher. Je laisse la main à qui la veut.



Ca c'est pas très fair play 

(comment on sait quand on peut bouler vert ?)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Une fastoche


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2009)

nabot 1er ?


----------



## yret (19 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Encore un coup des chinois



qui c'est, avec eux, rien n'est jamais assuré même si c'est oui tout le temps !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> qui c'est, avec eux, rien n'est jamais assuré même si c'est oui tout le temps !



edit: euh non, rien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Allez mon petit Arlequin .


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2009)

voilou


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2009)

Julie Andrews ?


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2009)

ce fut rapide


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2009)

Et hop !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2009)

Bozo le clown sans son maquillage?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

C'est Raimu, face de muge!


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2009)

A toi !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Erreur à effacer.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Puisque personne ne prend la main et que j'aime bien ce jeu


----------



## Kak (27 Mars 2009)

Hum HUM...

Français?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Non américain et deuxième indice chanteur.


----------



## loustic (27 Mars 2009)

Maradonna ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)

Iggy? (je peux pas me tromper, c'est le seul chanteur américain  :love: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Iggy? (je peux pas me tromper, c'est le seul chanteur américain  :love: )



Tu crois que Iggy avait une tronche de vié comme ça?...


----------



## duracel (27 Mars 2009)

C'est devenu un chanteur roux? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu crois que Iggy avait une tronche de vié comme ça?...



Bah....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Marilyn Manson



Gagné !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)

C'est bien ce que je disais: c'est pas un chanteur


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Mauvaise langue Jp 

À vous de jouer :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Jean-Marc Morandini


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Guy Carlier ?  

C'est un mâle ou une femelle ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Ni Carlier, ni Morandini mais mâle


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Ulliel ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Michel Drucker ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Non. Un indice : chanteur.


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Iggy Pop


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Non


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

On dirait Sardou mais c'est pas possible ou alors ça a été coloriser.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Non plus, il n'est pas Français


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

On dirait le marshmallow de Ghostbusters mais je crois pas qu'il fasse dans la chanson 







Il est toujours en activité ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Je crois qu'il n'a pas survécu au dernier barbecue Vezoulien  mais le chanteur en question est lui, toujours en vie


----------



## duracel (27 Mars 2009)

Carla la femme du président Bruni?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)

Elton John?


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Robbie Williams ?

Edit : Confirmé :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

C'est bien Robbie Williams


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Claude François ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

Naaaaaan.... rhaaaaaaa!... Comment il s'appelle déjà, là?... Heuuuu ; le célèbre chanteur africain qu'est pas noir...
Ouais! Johnny Sguègue! :style:


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Aucun des deux


----------



## koeklin (27 Mars 2009)

t'as pas une photo plus récente?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Alain Souchon ?


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Non, et quand vous saurez vous vous direz "mais ouiiiii" tellement il a pas changé 

Edit : c'est pas Julio Iglesias.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

C'est tout de même pas le mari tout riquiqui de l'aut' chanteuse merdique,là ?... :mouais:


----------



## duracel (27 Mars 2009)

Jean-Paul Belmondo, 
Christophe Lambert,








Iggy pop?  

:rateau:


----------



## duracel (27 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est tout de même pas le mari tout riquiqui de l'aut' chanteuse merdique,là ?... :mouais:




celui-là?





tttt


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Ah bah fausse manip'.

Je disais donc non à Patoch', et non plus à la pile 

Indice : Le monsieur a 70 ans et est toujours en vie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Lionel Jospin


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Non plus 

Le monsieur n'est pas francais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2009)

Georges Bush


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Non plus 

Le monsieur n'est pas un homme politique.


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Acteur surtout connu pour ses rôles dans des films d'un registre "particulier", mais pas porno


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Peter O'Toole ?


----------



## divoli (27 Mars 2009)

Anthony Hopkins ?


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Peter O'Toole ?



Non mais bien tenté.

Anthony Hopkins non plus.


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Gros indice (et barbu) : C'est en duo qu'il fonctionnait le mieux


----------



## koeklin (27 Mars 2009)

Terence Hill


----------



## divoli (27 Mars 2009)

Non, Budd Spencer (le gros barbu).


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Terence Hill



Héhé ca devenait évident là non ?


----------



## koeklin (28 Mars 2009)

Bon pardon de casser un peu l'ambiance, j'ai pas trouvé de photos de lui enfant alors je mets cette image






Bon, comme le poinçonneur des lilas, ben il faisait des ...


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Quelqu'un qui a contribué à l'évolution des armes à feu ?

Ou du pneu ? (des petites roues )


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mars 2009)

Un scientifique?
Botaniste?


----------



## loustic (29 Mars 2009)

Maradonna ?


----------



## koeklin (29 Mars 2009)

Rien de tout ça. Un entrepreneur français


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Un entrepreneur français



Au hasard, à cause de l'indice, Fulgence Bienvenue, le créateur du métro parisien.


----------



## koeklin (29 Mars 2009)

En voilà un qui savait faire des petits trous 
Encore plus célèbre que Bienvenue et le mien, il faisait de plus gros trous


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Hausmann ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2009)

Fulgence Bienvenüe
*
*


----------



## koeklin (29 Mars 2009)

Trop parisien tout ça. 


Lui était plus porté vers l'international. C'etait aussi un diplomate.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Au hasard, à cause de l'indice, Fulgence Bienvenue, le créateur du métro parisien.





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Fulgence Bienvenüe
> *
> *




Ferdinand de Lesseps ?
Question grands trous, difficile de faire mieux, y compris dans les portefeuilles des épargnants


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Ferdinand de Lesseps ?



Bien vu.

(on peut plus éditer ?)

Edit : Ah si. On peut éditer que pendant un certain temps ?


----------



## koeklin (29 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Ferdinand de Lesseps ?
> Question grands trous, difficile de faire mieux, y compris dans les portefeuilles des épargnants


Oui, ce genre de grands trous! C'était bien Ferdinand de Lesseps   à toi Romuald.

Ps : Oui, Kuep,  l'édition est temporaire (3 heures je crois)


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Hop !





Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura d'autres photos, sinon vous allez trouver tout de suite


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mars 2009)

Arnold Schwarzenegger?


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Et non. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Josh Harnett ? Petit air de ressemblance je trouve.


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Stallone 

Et à sa droite Columbo


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Josh Harnett ? Petit air de ressemblance je trouve.


Je ne sais même pas qui c'est :rose:


kuep a dit:


> Stallone


Non plus


kuep a dit:


> Et à sa droite Columbo


Tu crois qu'il est habillé comme ça sous son imper et qu'il fait la sortie des écoles ?


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Américain ?

Henry Fonda ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Pas américain,

Donc pas Henri Fonda.
Au fait on a changé de page, alors je vous la remets, tas de feignants


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Un littéraire borgne ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Raymond Devos, évidemment.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2009)

Georges Marchais


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Dites, je sais que c'est l'heure de l'apéro, mais bon 

Alors non, non, et non.


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Dominique Desseigne ? 

Un indice, merci


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2009)

Bernard Tapie ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Dominique Desseigne ?


Non



divoli a dit:


> Bernard Tapie ?


Non




kuep a dit:


> Un indice, merci


Acteur, ni américain, ni français, souvent imité, jamais égalé.


Un grand timide (je sais pas quiC ) m'ayant demandé par CdB interposé si c'était un nageur, la réponse est bien évidemment non.


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Horst Tappert ? (mais je suis pas sûr qu'il ait été jeune un jour )


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Horst Tappert ? (mais je suis pas sûr qu'il ait été jeune un jour )


Non. Monsieur Mékicédon est vivant.


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

Je tente un Roger Moore avant de vaquer.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Caramba, encore raté©


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2009)

C'est Jean-Claude ? Il m'a l'air aware, sur cette photo...


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> C'est Jean-Claude ? Il m'a l'air aware, sur cette photo...



La photo doit dater des années 50 non ?


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> La photo doit dater des années 50 non ?



50-60, apparemment. Effectivement, ça ne colle pas.


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> C'est Jean-Claude ? Il m'a l'air aware, sur cette photo...


Non



kuep a dit:


> La photo doit dater des années 50 non ?


Oui


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2009)

Sean Connery ?


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Sean Connery ?



J'allais proposer pareil


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Sean Connery ?



Nous avons un gagnant !
Bravo Divoli, dommage Kuep


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2009)

Quelques minutes, je cherche une photo.


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2009)

Woalà.

Voir la pièce jointe 20510


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2009)

Charles De Gaulle ?


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Charles De Gaulle ?




Oui. 

J'ai fait une boulette, j'ai laissé les initiales sur la photo. :rose: Quelle nouille je fais...

Bon, à toi.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> J'ai fait une boulette, j'ai laissé les initiales sur la photo. :rose: Quelle nouille je fais...
> 
> Bon, à toi.



C'est évidemment ce qu'il paraîtrait.

Je tiens d'ailleurs à dire ici que je n'ai pas triché en regardant le lien de l'image (contrairement à ce que laisse entendre certains via minimessage ). Ce brave homme qu'est CDG m'est familier depuis ma tendre enfance. Différents portraits de lui côtoyaient les nôtres sur le bureau de mon grand-père. Il était un peu de la famille, d'où l'évidence quand je l'ai vu enfant. Et en plus, on a les mêmes oreilles et son nez est plus grand que le mien


Le temps de vous trouver un personnage mystérieux et je reviens 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------

Bon voilà un screenshot, hébergé sur un serveur, tiré d'une interview&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

Bah, puisque sa tête ne vous inspire pas, voici quelques indices :

C'est un sculpteur adepte des situations hors-du-commun.
Son &#339;uvre est reconnaissable au costume qu'il porte.
Il est né en 1961.


----------



## koeklin (11 Avril 2009)

Que d'indices, il ne manque que le nom 

[DM]x3512k_philippe-ramette_creation[/DM]


----------



## Kak (11 Avril 2009)

Philippe Ramette 

il m'a l'air de correspondre au profil...


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Que d'indices, il ne manque que le nom
> 
> [dm]philippe-ramette/dm]





Kak a dit:


> Philippe Ramette
> 
> il m'a l'air de correspondre au profil...





J'ai bien failli ajouter :

son nom à un rapport avec les paquets de feuilles A4




Vous dire que j'étais prêt à tout pour que vous le trouviez&#8230;



À toi de jouer koeklin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> À toi de jouer koeklin













koeklin ?


----------



## koeklin (9 Décembre 2009)

Il était mal en point ce fil il y a 8 mois ... Soit






Une icône pour les amateurs du mâchonnage chewwinggum


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2009)

Maradona ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Décembre 2009)

le mannequin de la pub triumph qui avait pour slogan "avec moi pas d'abstention"


----------



## koeklin (19 Décembre 2009)

Certes c'est un ancien mannequin. Mais je doute qu'elle ait marqué les esprits

Indice 2 : à l'époque, son réalisateur de mari lui fit prendre la "grosse tête"...


----------



## duracel (20 Décembre 2009)

*Lisa Marie*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2009)

koeklin a dit:


> Mais je doute qu'elle ait marqué les esprits


Le mien... définitivement...


----------



## koeklin (20 Décembre 2009)

Oui, Lisa Marie.


----------



## Macuserman (20 Décembre 2009)

Mars Attack, la comédie qui m'a horrifié, je ne sais pourquoi&#8230;

Une femme qui avait le coeur sur la main, anglaise et morte&#8230; ?


----------



## oligo (23 Décembre 2009)

Qui est l'homme sur cette photo?!?




​


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2009)

Charlie Chaplin ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Charlie Chaplin ?


 

je crois que t'as bon


----------



## oligo (23 Décembre 2009)

Yep Charlie Chaplin! 

A toi romuald!


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2009)

Indication 1 : tenter de dater et situer la photo
Indication 2 : impossible d'en poster une autre, autant donner la solution tout de suite.


----------



## duracel (23 Décembre 2009)

Jack London.


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2009)

Non.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2009)

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Décembre 2009)

Mônsieur Charles P ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Décembre 2009)

1 dater..............1930 1940 ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Antoine de Saint-Exupéry ?


Non


Nouvoul a dit:


> Mônsieur Charles P ?


Non


shogun HD a dit:


> 1 dater..............1930 1940 ?


Plutôt 25-30


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

De Funès ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

... Il semble y avoir quelque chose de Prévert dans les traits du visage...


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> De Funès ?


Non. Mais Mr Mékicé est son contemporain.



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Il semble y avoir quelque chose de Prévert dans les traits du visage...


Non plus. Mais comme lui, la plupart de ses photos d'adulte seraient aujourd'hui censurées pour cause de clope aux lèvres...


Rappel : essayer de situer la photo


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

Jacques Tati!


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

bogart humphrey ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2009)

Non et non. 


Si vous me balancez tous les fumeurs, on n'a pas fini


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Décembre 2009)

Albert 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...?q=camus&hl=fr&client=safari&rls=en&sa=N&um=1
Comme il est sans doute apparent que j'ai trouvé, je dois vous prévenir que si c'est à moi de trouver un nouveau kièss, il faudra certainement patienter en attendant, qui est-ce:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...8re+noel&hl=fr&client=safari&rls=en&sa=N&um=1
:rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (24 Décembre 2009)

edit: bravo nouvoul


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Bien joué !


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Albert



eh oui. Tu nous racontes comment k'tas fait ? Passke si c'est comme pour les triangles et les cercles , c'est inutile d'abuser du champagne ce soir


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> eh oui. Tu nous racontes comment k'tas fait ? Passke si c'est comme pour les triangles et les cercles , c'est inutile d'abuser du champagne ce soir



Je ne réponds pas aux messages formulés en pseudo-langage sms
k'tas fait, Passke si c'est
J'attends le père noël avec ses dictionnaires sur tes bottes, si possible les orteils 
J'ai honte pour nous d'échanger ce genre de propopopos, quand je pense à l'uvre et à l'auteur, à Camus, à la Facel-Véga bousillée, vraiment un gâchis-gallimard.
:rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2009)

[mode réponse au premier degré]
Alors va jouer avec Lolyangccool et HAL-9000, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont la même absence de sens de l'humour au second degré. Tu es dans la salle de jeu du bar, la, pas dans un café philo.
[/mode]

[mode réponse au deuxième degré, parce qu'après tout on ne sait jamais]
Oua l'autre, comment qu'il se la pète !
Je reprends :
Pourriez vous avoir l'obligeance, noble Nouvoul, si ce n'est pas trop vous demander ni abuser de votre précieux temps, de bien vouloir laisser de côté, tout provisoirement bien sur, les tâches Ô combien plus importantes que vous êtes à coup sur en train de mener, ce afin de bien vouloir éclairer les pauvres petits scarabées que nous sommes sur la manière certainement ébouriffante dont, avec les maigres indices dont vous disposiez, vous avez pu aboutir si rapidement, et oserai-je le dire, si élégamment, à la solution ? Car voyez-vous, la façon dont vous avez abordé le problème soulevé dans une autre partie de la salle de jeu au sujet de cercle, de centre et de triangles a soulevé en moi quelques doutes sur votre capacité à traiter un problème de façon rationnelle, ce qui ne saurait être que la preuve de votre supériorité intellectuelle sur la mienne, vous mettant par la au niveau d'un Fermat qui résolut 'simplement' (dit-il) sa conjecture, alors qu'il a fallu des siècles aux autres mathématiciens.
[/mode]


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Décembre 2009)

Comment j'ai trouvé: connexion involontaire de synapses 
Bon, le suspens étant terminé, continuons:


----------



## duracel (29 Décembre 2009)

Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Polanski ?


----------



## duracel (29 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Polanski ?


 
Mais non, Hitchcock, 
En plus c'est écrit sur la banderole....  :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Décembre 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Alfred Hitchcock.



Komanktafé ? :rateau: 
A toi pour le nouveau suspens 
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.gerard-bertrand.net/jeune-et-innocent.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.gerard-bertrand.net/HITCH_innocent.html&usg=__p9uFgoUd0MDsw1CY-cFzY9tLVXg=&h=510&w=418&sz=48&hl=fr&start=5&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=IKZaIid_KH50hM:&tbnh=131&tbnw=107&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dalfred%2Bhitchcock%2Byoung%26hl%3Dfr%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## duracel (29 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Komanktafé ? :rateau:
> A toi pour le nouveau suspens
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ck+young&hl=fr&client=safari&rls=en&sa=N&um=1




Comme dit plus haut, le nom est écrit sur la banderole.

Voici:


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors va jouer avec Lolyangccool et HAL-9000, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont la même absence de sens de l'humour au second degré. Tu es dans la salle de jeu du bar, la, pas dans un café philo.



Ne pas se fier aux premières impressions, surtout quand elle viennent de toi 
Ou alors reste en mode second degré 
Sinon le coup du cercle a été résolu  Attends je change de salle vais y jeter un coup d'oeil !

Ah ben non


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

james coburn ?


----------



## duracel (30 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> james coburn ?


 
Nop, 

Mais on peut le voir dans des films.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

*Tom Waits.*


----------



## duracel (30 Décembre 2009)

wormeyes a dit:


> *Tom Waits.*


 
Iop;  

A toi la main,


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Hop, c'est reparti !


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

Peter graves ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Peter graves ?



Nan.



Un indice: d'origine ruthène.


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

Andy Warhol ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Décembre 2009)

.....


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Décembre 2009)

Boris ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

shogun HD a dit:


> Andy Warhol ?






Yep shogun !   







A toi !


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

un classique en 3 mn c'est plié


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Décembre 2009)

Noiret ?
Ou plutôt musique ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Noiret ?
> Ou plutôt musique ?


 



nan

nan


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Décembre 2009)

Le grand-père de iPapy ?

L'indice "classique plié en 3 mn": piano/musique classique, musicien, mais non. Plié: est-ce un indice ? 3mn, un autre (je pensais à Carlos / Sylvie Vartan 2mn35), mais pas musique 
Cinéma, littérature, politique, origami ? (etc )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sinon le coup du cercle a été résolu  Attends je change de salle vais y jeter un coup d'oeil !
> 
> Ah ben non



Ben si  car l'image jointe était la solution à l'énoncé du problème, donc pas d'énigme; je n'avais de toute façon pas la main à ce moment-là, c'était pour plaisanter  
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, l'énoncé est exact, après dessiner les figures est un peu plus compliqué avec un rapporteur, une règle et un compas; l'image que j'avais jointe est la solution.
Evidemment je n'ai rien inventé, je n'appartiens pas à Bourbaki


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

citation de nouvoul :Cinéma, littérature, politique, origami ? (etc )

nan nan nan et nan 


science


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2009)

radioactivité ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Décembre 2009)

Sly54 a dit:


> radioactivité ?


 

nan mais il y a de l'idée


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2009)

particules élémentaires, physique quantique ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Décembre 2009)

Bohr, Sommerfeld, Kramers, Heisenberg, Pauli, de Broglie, Planck, Einstein, Schrodinger, Higgs 

Ils y passeront tous s'il le faut, héhéhéhé...


----------



## shogun HD (31 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bohr, Sommerfeld, Kramers, Heisenberg, Pauli, de Broglie, Planck, Einstein, Schrodinger, Higgs
> 
> Ils y passeront tous s'il le faut, héhéhéhé...


 


 il  est dans la liste.............................


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

Einstein, vite je pars au boulot


----------



## shogun HD (31 Décembre 2009)

Exact nouvoul !!!

Bon à toi


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2009)

Mince, je me suis fait griller, je n'aurais pas dû aller me coucher, shame on me


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

Une femme pour changer un peu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Mireille Moilcask ?...


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2009)

On reste dans le domaine scientifique?


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mireille Moilcask ?...


Bonnes initiales 


DarkMoineau a dit:


> On reste dans le domaine scientifique?


Quoique controversé


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2009)

Recherche controversée et MM?


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

Je crois bien que c'est ce que j'indiquais, non ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2009)

Dans le tout petit (microbio, particules élémentaires), dans le géant (astrophysique) ou dans le moyen (ce qui est vaste, je sais ) ?


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

On pourrait privilégier la physique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bonnes initiales
> 
> Quoique controversé



Marie Murie ?...


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Décembre 2009)

Marie Curie n'est pas controversée donc....


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Décembre 2009)

Bon, pour ne pas que ça dure un an de plus, lisez bien l'intitulé de mon message, c'est vraiment du 1er degré à mon avis :rose:
Surtout avec ce que nous venons de vivre ici même il y a peu 
Les deux font la paire 
Bon bout d'an 

Il est encore temps d'en rajouter un facile ce soir, hors-jeu:


----------



## shogun HD (31 Décembre 2009)

Dan brown ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année !
Pour le supplément gratuit, trop tard, c'était M. Cotillon 
Pour le vrai sujet, M.M., encore à trouver.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Janvier 2010)

Un p'tit indice ?

Parce qu'entre le foie gras champagne saumon boudin huitre, dans la même assiette , faut pas nous en demander de trop


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Janvier 2010)

Un GROS indice, mais le dernier, d'accord ?
Einstein (comme la lettre cachée d'Edgar Allan Poe, j'avais intitulé mon message "relativement facile", puis j'ai rappelé que "surtout avec ce que nous venons de vivre ici même il y a peu"). Et "les deux font la paire" faut croire qu'effectivement ça digère mal 
Je ne peux plus rien pour vous :hein:


----------



## koeklin (1 Janvier 2010)

Aprés le foie gras champagne saumon boudin huitre, c'est la période des prédictions à la c.. pour toute l'année ...
Madame Soleil jeune?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Janvier 2010)

Tiens !
Monsieur Des butés sur Mac  
Bonne année 
Beau boulot; vux bons à Jen aussi


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Janvier 2010)

Mileva Maric ?

Oh oui j'ai gagné  tes indices m'ont bien aidé faut dire 

A moi donc....


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Janvier 2010)

Ouf ! Je vais pouvoir me reposer 
Pour plus de détails (mais vous savez comment chercher&#8230; et trouver  ) :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controverse_sur_la_paternité_de_la_relativité#Le_r.C3.B4le_de_Mileva


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mileva Maric ?
> 
> Oh oui j'ai gagné  tes indices m'ont bien aidé faut dire
> 
> A moi donc....




Tiens , je reprendrais bien un _Moloko+_ moi....


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2010)

Norvell Hardy ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Nop...
Et on est pas censé tricher "volontairement" (tu te reconnaîtras toi, qui m'a CBD  )


----------



## koeklin (2 Janvier 2010)

mais on peut tricher involontairement? 
... à l'insu de son plein gré?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Aller fait toi plais', balance le nom de l'image  
Mais j'vais pas te louper sur la prochaine, compte sur moi  :love:


----------



## oligo (2 Janvier 2010)

Elvis Presley?!? Le King?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Nop...

Indice 1 : IBM.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Janvier 2010)

Stanley Kubrick, et hop 
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:uToKj_QmKk5s3M:http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u233/spitranx/Young_Stanley_Kubrick.jpg


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Janvier 2010)

Ben voila, trouvé !


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Janvier 2010)

Il faut dire que l'indice IBM fut bien gros, fourni par HAL 
Je continuerai après avoir fait mon devoir sur http://forums.macg.co/la-salle-de-jeu/jouons-avec-google-earth-121674-222.html


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Janvier 2010)

Pour les vieux de mon âge:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pour les vieux de mon âge:





Un indice peut-être ?


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Janvier 2010)

Ortf, années 60


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2010)

Un autre indice peut-être ?


----------



## shogun HD (7 Janvier 2010)

henri clément ?


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2010)

Indice: voilier


----------



## oligo (8 Janvier 2010)

c'est donc sois un marin des années 60, sois un présentateur sportif aimant ou pratiquant la voile... J'ai raison?!?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> c'est donc sois un marin des années 60, sois un présentateur sportif aimant ou pratiquant la voile... J'ai raison?!?


 


peut-être monsieur météo de l'époque ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

ou alors Monsieur Téléshopping  ???


----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2010)

A moins que ce ne soit *lui* beaucoup plus vieux!





Désolé pour le flood mais en cherchant je suis tombé sur lui.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2010)

La photo est plus récente, le monsieur était plus jeune à l'époque.
Dernier indice: Tiki


----------



## oligo (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est Gardner McKay !






http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/thedailymirror/2008/week50/index.html


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Janvier 2010)

A toi&#8230;
(Je ne savais pas à l'époque qu'il s'appelait Gardner McKay, c'était Capitaine Troy, et c'était d'un soporifique! A part les jeunes femmes qui vu mon jeune âge me faisaient plus rêver !)


----------



## oligo (8 Janvier 2010)

Indice: Bah pas trop besoin je crois pour ceux de mon âge


----------



## shogun HD (8 Janvier 2010)

l'homme qui valait trois milliards *lee majors*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Indice: Bah pas trop besoin je crois pour ceux de mon âge











Je comprends pas ton indice, tu pourrais développer.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2010)

Y a pas besoin d'indice : Lee Majors, quand on est quadra, on connaît


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Y a pas besoin d'indice : Lee Majors, quand on est quadra, on connaît



Bah oui, mais non: je me souvenais que de Lindsay Wagner.


----------



## shogun HD (9 Janvier 2010)

indice: redshift


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2010)

Allez à l'arrache... sans me démaquiller. :love:
Heu...Max Planck.
Bonne nuit. :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (9 Janvier 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Allez à l'arrache... sans me démaquiller. :love:
> Heu...Max Planck.
> Bonne nuit. :sleep:


 
nan et bonne nuit aussi:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> indice: redshift



Edwin Hubble


----------



## shogun HD (9 Janvier 2010)

Bravo !!!!! Bon a toi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Indice: pourquoi pas


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Ca parait trop simple, mais je tente quand même

Jean-Baptiste Charcot ?


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2010)

Speedy Romualdesque!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca parait trop simple, mais je tente quand même
> 
> Jean-Baptiste Charcot ?



Ben oui, pour ma première j'ai pas voulu faire compliqué.


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Et hop !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et hop !



C'est ça l'indice?


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Non 


s'il en faut vraiment, pour commencer disons que vous le connaissez tous, mais pas par sa photo :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2010)

Je trouve qu'il ressemble à David Vincent (les envahisseurs), non ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il ressemble à David Vincent (les envahisseurs), non ?



Sauf que Monsieur Kicédon est européen, et quasi une génération avant.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> quasi une génération avant.



Ah, un grand ancien !
Monde du spectacle, des arts ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah, un grand ancien !
> Monde du spectacle, des arts ?



Ca se précise (un peu) !


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2010)

Il serait pas allé cracher sur nos tombes, cet homme là ??


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Non. C'est vrai qu'on peut trouver un petit air de famille, mais monsieur Kicédon n'est pas français.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2010)

On le connaît par ses écrits ? par ses discours ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Vous l'avez certainement plus souvent entendu qu'écouté


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Janvier 2010)

Il parlait pas français ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2010)

Un homme politique ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Il parlait pas français ?


Je l'ignore, mais ce n'est pas pour cette raison



Sly54 a dit:


> Un homme politique ?


Pas du tout


Et comme on a changé de page, je vous remets la photo. Z'êtes gatés, hein ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Janvier 2010)

mmmmm, on le connaît tous par sa voix ? (j'essaie de comprendre l'indice  )


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> mmmmm, on le connaît tous par sa voix ? (j'essaie de comprendre l'indice  )



Pas par sa voix...




On se rapproche !


----------



## rabisse (9 Janvier 2010)

Ce ne serait pas un"proche" de Pierre Dac pendant la période..."Les français parlent aux français" B.B.C Londres 1940..._Nomdédieu_


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2010)

Compositeur?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2010)

Il écrivait des textes pour quelqu'un ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas un"proche" de Pierre Dac pendant la période..."Les français parlent aux français" B.B.C Londres 1940..._Nomdédieu_


Non


Pamoi a dit:


> Compositeur?


*OUI !* (applaudissements nourris)


Sly54 a dit:


> Il écrivait des textes pour quelqu'un ?


Pas des textes, de la musique (voir ci-dessus)


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Janvier 2010)

Le pétomane 
Sur ce, je vais me coucher 
Mais avant: Nino Rota
data:image/jpg;base64,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

Bon le lien a pété ;-(


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le pétomane
> Sur ce, je vais me coucher



Oui c'est l'heure je crois


----------



## bokeh (9 Janvier 2010)

Dis, tu veux pas éditer ton post *Nouvoul* ?!?

J'ai Safari qui sort de l'écran du MBP


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Janvier 2010)

Chez moi aussi, et pourtant j'ai un vieux dell 24" 
En tout cas c'est Nino Rota:
http://www.8notes.com/images/artists/rota.jpg
Permettez que je vous laisse d'ici demain  je dois obéir à IBM-2010


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> Dis, tu veux pas éditer ton post *Nouvoul* ?!?
> 
> J'ai Safari qui sort de l'écran du MBP



T'sais qu'ils sont supers les nouveaux iMac 27" ?!


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

Nino Rota, effectivement. Immense compositeur de musiques de film (la plupart des Fellini bien sur, mais également Le Parrain, le Guépard, Rocco et ses frères...), et donc qu'on entend, plus qu'on écoute.
Mais compositeur également de musique 'qu'on écoute' : Opéras, ballets, etc.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Janvier 2010)

(merci au modo de supprimer mon méga-lien un peu plus haut, il est trop tard pour que je puisse éditer :rose:  )
Nouveau:
Indice: sustentation


----------



## rabisse (10 Janvier 2010)

Ô vol, suspends ta tion!
Plus précisément... Hélicoptère ?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Janvier 2010)

Je sens que ça ne va pas durer longtemps


----------



## shogun HD (10 Janvier 2010)

rené couzinet ?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Janvier 2010)

rotor, ± 1923
(Désolé pour les intervalles entre mes messages )


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

Juan de la Cierva y Codorníu


----------



## DeepDark (10 Janvier 2010)

Juan de la Cierva.








Edit : Dimanche à la con...


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> Edit : Dimanche à la con...




Non non, je te laisse la main


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

non rien


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Juan de la Cierva y Codorníu




Ma modeste expérience et ma méconnaissance des règles maintes fois brandies par certains, je ne participerai pas aux pinaillages de "c'est à toi non c'est à toi c'est pas à lui c'est à l'autre" 
Mais comme c'est moi qui ai proposé cette photo, j'inclinerais à passer la main à Romuald 
(le lien fourni par DD ne renvoie pas à la photo, de plus la réponse est ultérieure à celle de R)


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

Mais moi je n'ai pas d'idée pour l'instant. Alors comme DD a trouvé lui aussi (photo ou pas), je lui passe volontiers la main.


----------



## DeepDark (10 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Non non, je te laisse la main



'ci 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Ma modeste expérience et ma méconnaissance des règles maintes fois brandies par certains, je ne participerai pas aux pinaillages de "c'est à toi non c'est à toi c'est pas à lui c'est à l'autre"



Moi non plus...

sleep​

----------------------------------------------------------

Et hop, dans ses vieux jours :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Le Père Noël?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Le Père Noël?




Russe ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Suisse ?


----------



## DeepDark (10 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Le Père Noël?



Comment dire...




Pamoi a dit:


> Russe ??



Nope (c.f. plus bas).



wormeyes a dit:


> Suisse ?



Voilà


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Henri Dunant?


----------



## SPIDEY (10 Janvier 2010)

Jules Verne ?
Victor Hugo ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

Scientifique ?


----------



## DeepDark (10 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Henri Dunant?


Je ne pensais pas que ça allait être aussi rapide...


La Croix-Rouge, c'est lui.
Le premier Nobel de la paix, aussi.
(ocazou)




A toi la main


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec l'alimentation ?

(ne croyez pas que je pense un seul instant au chocolat, ça n'est pas mon genre  )


Edit : ah ben mince, c'est trouvé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Facile pour les cinéphiles


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Facile pour les cinéphiles



Bon ben je suis pas cinéphile alors...


----------



## SPIDEY (11 Janvier 2010)

Bah moin non plus 
un petit indice ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Bah moin non plus
> un petit indice ?


----------



## koeklin (11 Janvier 2010)

John Carpenter


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2010)

On joue plus ???


----------



## koeklin (13 Janvier 2010)

Google images confirme ma réponse. 
Allez zou, une image très facile, je pense.







indice à la con : California Girl


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2010)

un Kennedy ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2010)

Jim Morrison (The Doors) jeune.
Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

musicien ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Janvier 2010)

un des frères wilson des beach boys ?


----------



## koeklin (13 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Jim Morrison (The Doors) jeune.
> Non ?


Bravo

[YOUTUBE]a1myP9FtKUg[/YOUTUBE]

PS : pour l'indice à la con, la "California girl" c'était "L.A. Woman"


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2010)

Chouette vidéo, merci !! 

Bon, le suivant:
Assez facile, je pense, un indice au prochain tour s'il y a lieu.


----------



## koeklin (13 Janvier 2010)

Al Gore?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2010)

Il a quelque chose de Galouzeau


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Al Gore?


non



Nouvoul a dit:


> Il a quelque chose de Galouzeau


oui mais non

Donc indice:

génie excentrique


----------



## shogun HD (13 Janvier 2010)

bobby fisher


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bobby fisher





Génie des échecs à la personnalité excentrique, Bobby Fischer (1943-2008) était considéré par beaucoup comme le plus grand joueur déchecs de tous les temps.

A toi shogun !!


----------



## shogun HD (13 Janvier 2010)

indice: grande marque


----------



## Pamoi (13 Janvier 2010)

Ouarfff!!!
T'aurais du renommer la photo...


----------



## shogun HD (13 Janvier 2010)

muuuuurde trop vite !!!!!!

bon je vais en poster une autre ..................si je peux


si non le premier qui poste ........................a gagné


----------



## shogun HD (13 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> muuuuurde trop vite !!!!!!
> 
> bon je vais en poster une autre ..................si je peux
> 
> ...


 


bon fin de l'ancieene énigme il s'agissait de Fredrik+Idestam comme indiquer sur la photo........................ fondateur de nokia




je reviens avec un autre qqun désolé voilà

indice: ondes


----------



## Pamoi (14 Janvier 2010)

Scientifique ?
Français?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Janvier 2010)

Scientifique ?Oui
Français?nan


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2010)

Il a un chat ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Il a un chat ?


 


comme *Schrödinger ? pas à maconnaissance *


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2010)

Le mode scientifique est vaste 
Il a laissé son nom à une découverte ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> comme *Schrödinger ? pas à maconnaissance *



Tant pis 

Les ondes micro ?


----------



## shogun HD (15 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le mode scientifique est vaste
> Il a laissé son nom à une découverte ?


 
nan 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tant pis
> 
> Les ondes micro ?


 
oui c'est l'ordre de grandeur

indice: anglais


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2010)

http://www.wired.com/images/article/full/2008/02/robert_watson_watt_500px.jpg


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Watson-Watt

Edit: *Damned* !!!


----------



## shogun HD (15 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> http://www.wired.com/images/article/full/2008/02/robert_watson_watt_500px.jpg


 


et oui l'inventeur du radar sir robert watson watt 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Watson-Watt
> 
> Edit: *Damned* !!!


 

dommage çà c'est joué à 1 mn 

 bravo à vous tous et toutes 


bon à toi nouvoul


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2010)

Pas d'indice tout de suite, la tête est bien connue de certains


----------



## Pamoi (15 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pas d'indice tout de suite, la tête est bien connue de certains



bien connue, bien connue... :mouais:

Musicien ?


----------



## ashteflunk (15 Janvier 2010)

Journaliste?


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2010)

Pas musicien ni journaliste, a pas mal écrit quand même; j'attends encore avant de donner un indice


----------



## ashteflunk (15 Janvier 2010)

Quelles est la nationalité de cet illustre inconnu?
Il a quand même un air de Edward Murrow, mais pas journaliste donc non^^


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2010)

Indice 1: Cendrars


----------



## shogun HD (15 Janvier 2010)

Carlos Drummond de Andrade ?


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Carlos Drummond de Andrade ?


Fourvoititude 
Cendrars les rapproche, celui-ci le caractérise quelque peu:


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2010)

Savant, correct et magnifique.
Avec ça, on devrait vite passer au suivant


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Savant, correct et magnifique.
> Avec ça, on devrait vite passer au suivant



Effectivement
Le Corbusier...
Content, d'ailleurs, de voir à quoi il ressemble


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi, je constate que le nombre de tes messages progresse plus qu'arithmétiquement  :rateau:
A toi  
Si certains veulent plus de précisions inoffensives quant à mes indices, j'en donnerai malgré ma crainte de réprimandes d'autres vigilants 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Effectivement
> Le Corbusier...
> Content, d'ailleurs, de voir à quoi il ressemblAIT



Si j'avais mis une photo plus "récente", trop vite trouvable


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si j'avais mis une photo plus "récente", trop vite trouvable



Mmmmm...pas certain, ça... 

Bon, le suivant:


Indice: plusieurs vies en une


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas Matthieu Ricard, il n'a pas sa bouteille de jaune, ou alors elle vient juste de chuter.
Ce n'est pas non plus le dalaïlamayoupi.
Ecrivain ?
(pas sûr que je reste longtemps éveillé)


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2010)

Entre autres.

Changement de page, rappel de l'indice:

plusieurs vies en une


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2010)

Yes, c'est tunique bleue :rose:
Une tisane et au lit


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Yes, c'est tunique bleue :rose:



Aussi !! (Edit: en quelque sorte...)

Bonne nuit


----------



## koeklin (17 Janvier 2010)

Cizia Zykë?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Janvier 2010)

un militaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2010)

Non à tous les 2...


Edit:


shogun HD a dit:


> un militaire ?



J'ai édité ma réponse à Novoul..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------

Nouvel indice pour demain matin:

A débuté comme acteur


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

pamoi on est aujourd'hui matin...................................


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec la BD ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

Français? Italien ?
Couture ? Philo ?
Globe-trotter ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

BD: non
Français, globe-trotter non, mais a voyagé, oui.

Allez hop, un autre:
médaille d'or JO 1976

Edit:
entraineur de la médaille d'or aux JO 1976


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

*Jean d'ORGEIX*


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Bien joué !!!

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_d'Orgeix

A toi l'honneur...


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

merci pamoi

indice:bongo


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Musicien Gabonais ??


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Musicien Gabonais ??


 


et nan


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Bon, alors physicien americain, en particulier en electrodynamique quantique ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

Gérard Rinaldi ? (qui prêta sa voix à Bongo)


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Gérard Rinaldi ? (qui prêta sa voix à Bongo)


 
nan nan


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

...


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ...


 


..................................................grand physicien


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

Richard Feynman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTSaezB4p8


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Richard Feynman




http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman







bon à toi nouvoul


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

One moment please, je dois m'absenter un petit moment 

Voilà, de retour.
Et roule ma poule:


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Français?
Scientifique?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

Français, pas scientifique, inventeur.
L'indice est donné plus haut


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

ouais....l'air de rien, l'indice...  

Je laisse la main, pas d'idée pour une autre énigme...


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

Roule


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Bon, bien chef...

Alors Edouard Michelin.


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2010)

Je sais pas comment t'as fait mais tu l'as fait, sous nos applaudissements   
Nunc est nouvelenignum


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Tant pis pour vous....

Pilote


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

de char pas d'avion nan?


de char l'insigne sur le béret c'est celui de la cavalerie


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> de char pas d'avion nan?
> 
> 
> de char l'insigne sur le béret c'est celui de la cavalerie



Oui, mais pas en France. Au Quebec.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Janvier 2010)

garou ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2010)

Charlebois ? et sa chanson 'Lindbergh'
_Alors j'suis r'parti Sur Québec Air Transworld, Nord-East, Eastern, Western, pis Pan-American..._

Ou Villeneuve ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Janvier 2010)

Non,non..
Vous avez lu ma réponse trop vite.... 

Edit:
et en plus, j'avais dit:


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Ohé! Y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2010)

Ben y'a toi... 

Une ch'tite proposition ??? :love:


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Un ch'tit indice


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2010)

watkins glen.

ça devrait tomber dans les secondes qui suivent ..tic... tac...


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

www.francoiscevert.fr/.../ Cevert%20Militaire.jpg
Avec Pironi, je n'étais pas loin


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2010)

Bravo...A toi Nouvoul



> Avec Pironi, je n'étais pas loin


Oui, avec un ane, on est pas si loin d'un pur-sang, finalement...


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Oui, avec un ane, on est pas si loin d'un pur-sang, finalement...



¿¿¿ No comprendo l'alusiÓn ???


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> ¿¿¿ No comprendo l'alusiÓn ???



Rien de méchant....Juste que talentueusement parlant, Pironi était (très) loin de Cevert 

PS: t'as un clavier Espagnol ??

Edit: non, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé ....  ¿¿¿¿


Let's play again, now...


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un clavier "suisse" (Logitech, made in China) :rateau:
Déjà en culottes courtes tu étais passionné par la F1 
Voilà le petit nouveau, indice Bibliothèque:


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

Prince ?;-)


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2010)

Bjorn Ikea ??


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Prince ?;-)





Pamoi a dit:


> Bjorn Ikea ??



nan nope (comme on dit ici   )


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2010)

Littéraire ?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2010)

Français ??


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Littéraire ?


C'est rien de le dire: génie littéraire


Pamoi a dit:


> Français ??


nop nop nop 
_Alors, ces avions plus bas que l'Egypte_


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2010)

Une tête à la Thomas Pynchon!  ..?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

Peut-être, mais le mien est né quelques lustres plus tôt.
Je vais surveiller la cuisson du coquelet à la broche, si vous calez trop longtemps je donnerai un autre indice


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Janvier 2010)

Pas litteraire ? Pas français ? (on va attaquer le problème sous un autre angle, héhéhé...)


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Peut-être, mais le mien est né quelques lustres plus tôt.
> Je vais surveiller la cuisson du coquelet à la broche, si vous calez trop longtemps je donnerai un autre indice


 


eh ho faut pas des heures pour la cuisson du coquelet à la broche


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2010)

et puis après il y aura le temps de le manger
Remarque, si on débarque tous, on va lui jeter un sort grave au poussin 


Pour revenir à la question On l'étudie à l'école ? Rapport avec un dictionnaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2010)

Bon, on sort l'artillerie lourde:
né au XIXè ?
Americain ?
Européen de l'est ?

_Sous l'Egypte y'a le Soudan...du style "tout en Khartoum".... _


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Janvier 2010)

Taille de l'individu : 1,80m ?
(on va un peu le faire bosser aussi, qu'il ne croit pas qu'on post une photo et qu'après on s'barre boire l'apéro tranquille émile... nan mais oh !)


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2010)

égypte ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pas litteraire ? Pas français ? (on va attaquer le problème sous un autre angle, héhéhé...)


J'ai dit plus haut que c'était un génie littéraire, faut lire :rateau:


Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, on sort l'artillerie lourde:
> né au XIXè ?


Oui, vraiment à la fin 
Americain ?
Continent américain !
Européen de l'est ?
Donc non

_Sous l'Egypte y'a le Soudan...du style "tout en Khartoum".... _
_Ouais, j'ai cherché par là-bas aussi, mais j'ai arrêté, je ne tiens pas à ce que MacGé me bouffe comme j'ai bouffé le coquelet_ (miam  )

Indice: labyrinthes


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Janvier 2010)

Génie c'est relatif...
Aller une idée : Jack Kerouac ?

Merd' trop jeune, je retire


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2010)

Infamie, et c'est terminé


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

¿¿¿ Argentin, donc...???

_T'as noté la maitrise des ¿¿¿¿¿ ??_


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2010)

Je sais que tu as trouvé  
Comme disait IBM-8999, le génie est relatif, Kerouac l'est donc moins (génial) que Monsieur X qu'il fallait découvrir.
Valide ta trouvaille et propose-nous dans la foulée un génie absolu* 
Je plaisante  
_Survolé tous les aéroports de Khartoum et Soudan, mais hier mon ophtalmo m'a annoncé un début de cataracte, mes lunettes sont à refaire  :hosto:_

*ne pas proposer -273° froid absolu  ni Odyssée de l'espace


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

Jorge Luis Borges ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Jorge Luis Borges ?


 

je ne dirai qu'un mot bravo


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

Je crains ne pas avoir beaucoup de mérite, en particulier après "infamie".
Par contre, je n'ai pas compris les allusions aux pharaons / Egypte 
En attendant, merci à Nouvoul pour m'avoir fait connaitre Borges 

Je vais me mettre en chasse d'une photo, mais si Pamoi avait trouvé (probable) et veut poster, no problem


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crains ne pas avoir beaucoup de mérite, en particulier après "infamie".
> Par contre, je n'ai pas compris les allusions aux pharaons / Egypte
> En attendant, merci à Nouvoul pour m'avoir fait connaitre Borges
> 
> Je vais me mettre en chasse d'une photo, mais si Pamoi avait trouvé (probable) et veut poster, no problem


 

c'est une petite parenthèse entre nouvoul et moi pour le fil des énigmes avec google earth

et bravo encore sly54


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crains ne pas avoir beaucoup de mérite, en particulier après "infamie".
> Par contre, je n'ai pas compris les allusions aux pharaons / Egypte
> En attendant, merci à Nouvoul pour m'avoir fait connaitre Borges
> Je vais me mettre en chasse d'une photo, mais si Pamoi avait trouvé (probable) et veut poster, no problem



Attention, y'en a qui guettent la moindre infraction aux règles inexistantes, suivez mon regard :rateau:
Je suppose que Pamoi avait trouvé, mais il n'a pas réagi , sans doute absorbé par d'autres sujets, comme par exemple l'Egypte, Pharaon etc qu'il a parfaitement dominés.
Certains ne jouent sur ces divers sujets que pour obtenir des images qu'on trouvait naguère dans les tablettes de chocolat, et se fichent bien de savoir si l'énigme à résoudre peut contribuer à la '"culture". Générale ou légèrement effleurée.
Borges, si vous voulez l'aborder (Non, ce n'est pas un bateau pirate  ), je vous conseille le recueil de nouvelles où l'on trouve "L'Aleph" (en quelques pages on a son désir d'une bibliothèque parfaite et infinie, l'envie que TOUT soit condensé en une unique lettre: Aleph, lieu  de la taille d'un atome ou de celle de l'univers, un wikipédia avant la lettre mais bien au-delà évidemment  )
Labyrinthe, c'était une allusion à une nouvelle de ce même recueil, dans laquelle il narre la vengeance d'un prisonnier enfermé dans un labyrinthe et qui libéré va assigner son bourreau au labyrinthe suprême: le désert, où l'errance sans murs sera sans doute plus déroutante.
Bon, c'est tout pour aujourd'hui.

A Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crains ne pas avoir beaucoup de mérite, en particulier après "infamie".
> Par contre, je n'ai pas compris les allusions aux pharaons / Egypte
> En attendant, merci à Nouvoul pour m'avoir fait connaitre Borges
> 
> Je vais me mettre en chasse d'une photo, mais si Pamoi avait trouvé (probable) et veut poster, no problem



non, c'est toi qui a trouvé, vas-y...  



Nouvoul a dit:


> Attention, y'en a qui guettent la moindre infraction aux règles inexistantes, suivez mon regard :rateau:
> Je suppose que Pamoi avait trouvé, mais il n'a pas réagi , sans doute absorbé par d'autres sujets, comme par exemple l'Egypte, Pharaon etc qu'il a parfaitement dominés.
> 
> A Sly & The Family Stone



A ma décharge, en ce moment, j'ai du temps pour jouer....  (on pourrait même dire que je n'ai que ça à faire... )  
Et donc Borges je l'avais dès hier, mais je n'ai pas vu la photo sur la 1ere page de google images, et je n'ai pas cherché plus loin...  :rateau:
Une truffe, j'vous dis !!!


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

Here it is. A real man.


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

on y va: 
Américain ?
Français ?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2010)

Bon, on attaque:
acteur ?
américain ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

spidey et pamoi : oui pour americain. Non pour le reste.


----edit----
back in one hour (ceci n'est pas un indice  )


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Janvier 2010)

Politicien ?
Savant ?
Maquereau ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000, rien de tout ça.


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2010)

Artiste ? Musicien, écrivain, peintre...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

vi Romuald, écrivain


----------



## SPIDEY (20 Janvier 2010)

Erich Ségal ?


----------



## rabisse (20 Janvier 2010)

Cthulhu?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2010)

spidey non, mais Rabisse tu brules


----------



## rabisse (21 Janvier 2010)

Howard Phillips Lovecraft! ( :affraid: )  ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ben non, quand même pas
Mais tu y es presque, même époque


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Janvier 2010)

Clark Ashton Smith


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2010)

spidey : non

Il y a 3 ou 4 semaines, un film est sorti


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi, si tu postes là, alors il y a une classe de perso directement liée à l'auteur en question


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pamoi, si tu postes là, alors il y a une classe de perso directement liée à l'auteur en question




Tu sais à quel point j'aime Diablo II  !!!


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2010)

Il est dans la liste ?
:rose:
Mark Twain, 1835 - 1910
William James, 1842 - 1910
Henry James, 1843 - 1916
Edward Bellamy, 1850 - 1898
Edith Wharton, 1862 - 1937
Stephen Crane, 1871 - 1900
Jack London, 1876 - 1916
xxe siècle [modifier]

Laura Ingalls Wilder, 1867 - 1957
Theodore Dreiser, 1871 - 1945
Gertrude Stein, 1874 - 1946
Edgar Rice Burroughs, 1875 - 1950
Sherwood Anderson, 1876 - 1941
Sinclair Lewis, 1885 - 1951
Ezra Pound, 1885 - 1972
Raymond Chandler, 1888 - 1959
Alan Seeger, 1888 - 1916
Eugene O'Neill, 1888 - 1953
Howard Phillips Lovecraft, 1890 - 1937
Henry Miller, 1891 - 1980
Pearl Buck, 1892 - 1973
E. E. Cummings, 1894 - 1962
Dashiell Hammett, 1894 - 1961
Francis Scott Fitzgerald, 1896 - 1940
John Dos Passos, 1896 - 1970
William Faulkner, 1897 - 1962
Ernest Hemingway, 1899 - 1961
Margaret Mitchell, 1900 - 1949
John Steinbeck, 1902 - 1968
William Irish, 1903 - 1968
Anaïs Nin, 1903 - 1977
Robert Penn Warren, 1905 - 1989
Robert A. Heinlein, 1907 - 1988
Jack Williamson, 1908 - 2006
John Fante, 1909 - 1983
Chester Himes, 1909-1984
Paul Bowles, 1910-1999
Tennessee Williams, 1911 - 1983
L. Ron. Hubbard, 1911 - 1986
John Cheever, 1912 - 1982
A. E. van Vogt, 1912 - 2000
William Burroughs, 1914 - 1997
Bernard Malamud, 1914 - 1986
Thomas Savage, 1915 - 2003
Arthur Miller, 1915 - 2005
Carson McCullers, 1917 - 1967
Philip José Farmer, 1918 - 2009
Frederik Pohl, 1919 -
J. D. Salinger, 1919 -
Isaac Asimov, 1920 - 1992
Ray Bradbury, 1920 -
Charles Bukowski, 1920 - 1994
Patricia Highsmith, 1921 - 1995
Jack Kerouac, 1922 - 1969
Damon Knight, 1922 - 2002
Gordon R. Dickson, 1923 - 2001
James E. Gunn, 1923 -
Truman Capote, 1924 - 1984
Leonard Nathan, 1924 - 2007
Gore Vidal, 1925 -
Poul Anderson, 1926 - 2001
Ed McBain, 1926 - 2005
Philip K. Dick, 1928 - 1982
Raymond Federman, 1928 -
Hubert Selby, 1928 - 2004
Alan E. Nourse, 1928 - 1992
Cynthia Ozick, 1928 -
Mary Higgins Clark, 1929 -
E. L. Doctorow, 1931 -
Toni Morrison, 1931 -
Tom Wolfe, 1931 -
Sylvia Plath, 1932 - 1963
John Gregory Dunne, 1932-2003
George Powers Cockcroft, 1932 -
John Updike, 1932 - 2009
Cormac McCarthy, 1933 -
Jerry Pournelle, 1933 -
Philip Roth, 1933 -
Harlan Ellison, 1934 -
Richard Brautigan, 1935 - 1984
Robert Silverberg, 1935 -
Richard Bach, 1936 -
Don DeLillo, 1936 -
Jim Harrison, 1937 -
Andrew J. Offutt, 1937 -
Thomas Pynchon, 1937 -
Jerome Charyn, 1937 -
Raymond Carver, 1938 - 1988
Joyce Carol Oates, 1938 -
Norman Spinrad, 1940 -
Anne Tyler, 1941 -
John Irving, 1942 -
Steven Millhauser, 1943 -
Richard Bausch, 1945 -
Robert Olen Butler, 1945 -
John Perkins, 1945 -
Paul Auster, 1947 -
Tom Clancy, 1947 -
Stephen King, 1947 -
T. C. Boyle, 1948 -
James Ellroy, 1948 -
Marta Randall, 1948 -
Dan Simmons, 1948 -
William Gibson, 1948 -
Lois McMaster Bujold, 1949 -
Richard Russo, 1949 -
Michael Cunningham, 1952 -
Jim Grimsley, 1955 -
Richard Zimler 1956 -
Michael Connelly, 1957 -


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul : non :rose:

Si je résume :
- real man
- bon pote de Lovecraft
- un film sorti il y a 3 - 4 semaines comportait son nom sur l'affiche
- une des classes des perso de Diablo fait irrémédiablement penser à cet auteur, non mondialement connu je lesais bien; par contre un personnage créé par cet auteur est mondialement connu et ça recroise avec Diablo.

What else ?
Je ne peux pas vous donner l'état dans lequel il vivait parce qu'avec Google si je tape écrivain + l'état je le trouve en 3e position 

Ah oui, il boxait un peu


----------



## koeklin (21 Janvier 2010)

Euh... le papa de "Connard le Barban", Robert Ervin Howard?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2010)

http://www.co.ulster.ny.us/archives/exhibits/BarAssoc/images/108- Robert Howard.jpg
Je l'avais "passé en revue", mais trouver la photo fut plus long.
Quand on voit son autre tête, pas évident 
http://www.nndb.com/people/941/000045806/
Bon, il était "straight", rien à dire&#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2010)

Koeklin : yep 

(pour le film, c'était Solomon Kane, Diablo c'était le barbare of course, l'état de RE Howard étant le Texas)


Pour Nouvoul, oui la photo vient d'ici et j'ai eu du mal de la trouver, parce que si j'avais mis celle là, alors les aficionados (mais y-en-a-t-il ici ?) auraient trouvé en moins d'un dizième de seconde !


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2010)

Franchement, quand on compare les 2 photos, on se demande si c'est bien le même 
Goog images est un tel capharnaüm, je ne suis pas physionomiste, mais bon


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2010)

euh je crains que tu n'aies raison ! La honte ! Moi aussi je trouvais la photo peu ressemblante, mais c'était cool car c'est ce que je cherchais. Mais je viens de comprendre : la photo c'est Robert Howard, alors que mon pote rose c'est Robert Erwin Howard

Sorry , mais ça n'en a été que meilleur


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2010)

L'un paraît affable, l'autre à fables (patibulaires).
Dur de trouver dans ces conditions, une chanson disait "si la photo est bonne" 
On attend le casse-tête de Koeklin 
Pas trop tard parce qu'après les restes du coquelet dont n'a pas voulu le chat j'irai digérer et reposer mes yeux cataracteux; mardi je devrais avoir mes nouvelles lunettes 
Les nouveaux yeux c'est pas pour demain, préservez les vôtres


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Janvier 2010)

Tout comme vous je suis passé à côté 
j'ai bien vu la seconde photo mais tellement peu ressemblante à celle de l'énigme j'ai passé  
outre !


----------



## koeklin (22 Janvier 2010)

Allez raz-le-bol des photos de papys mamies d'entre les deux guerres! 

Une "pas-dure-tellement-elle-est-facile" :






ps :  je crois que c'est une photo de lui.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2010)

Acteur ?



koeklin a dit:


> ps :  je crois que c'est une photo de lui.


Je sens un pointe de moquerie mais le sous-entendu m'échappe complètement 
C'est que je ne dois pas être concerné


----------



## koeklin (22 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Acteur ?


Réalisateur.




Sly54 a dit:


> Je sens un pointe de moquerie mais le sous-entendu m'échappe complètement


 Disons que moi aussi j'ai cherché une photo "moins connue" et que j'ai tellement pas l'habitude de le voir avec cette coupe de cheveux que j'ai douté un moment que ce soit lui   .


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Janvier 2010)

"pas-dure-tellement-elle-est-facile" c'est le premier indice ?
Réalisateur anglais, Usa ?
Date de la photo, coupe de cheveux habituelle ?


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Janvier 2010)

barbu habituellement ?
Nationalité ?


----------



## koeklin (22 Janvier 2010)

Réalisateur français. Et comme je souhaite dissipé un doute que j'ai, un doute  du genre "est-ce lui ? si ce n'est lui c'est donc son  frère?" je poste une nouvelle image "plus traditionnelle" avec sa vraie coupe de cheveux.


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Janvier 2010)

Consultation de la liste des réalisateurs français sur wik, nés de 1950 à 1980, rien trouvé de concluant.
J'ai pensé que "si ce n'est lui c'est donc son frère" était un indice, cherché réalisateur ayant une fratrie, rien non plus (à part Jolivet, Larrieu, Podalydes, Dardenne bien que belges, etc), rien trouvé. Petit air d'Indochine (un des frères fait dans le cinéma), mais non.
Et pourtant je connais cette tête 
Elle ne ressemble guère à la première postée, pas plus moi qu'à mes photos d'il y a 30 ans 
Bouche pincée d'une part, large sourire et fossettes d'autre part.
Gédéon Malangocha ?
Ou autre indice svp


----------



## Pamoi (22 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce qu'il a réalisé un film "connu", ou travaillé avec des acteurs "connus" ?  
En bref, son nom est il connu du grand public ?


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2010)

[DM]xw58c_massive-attack-protection_music[/DM]

Mais aussi ça, ça, ça love, ça, et la liste est longue :love:


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Janvier 2010)

Si DP prend la main, la suite va être très, très difficile


----------



## koeklin (22 Janvier 2010)

Deep Dark prend effectivement  la main  . "Fingers in ze noze" pour lui, je sais qu'il est "fan".

Côté cinema, Michel Gondry a reçu l'Oscar du Meilleur scénario original  ( comme co-scénariste)  pour son film Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Il a dirigé  des acteurs comme Cameron Diaz, kate Winslet, Jim Carrey, Kirsten Dunst, Jack Black, Elijah Wood...

Mais avant, c'est comme réalisateur de clips musicaux et de pubs qu'il s'est fait connaitre

Par ex.

[DM]xmhvv_white-stripes-thehardestbuttontobut_fun[/DM]

ou le très poétique Mad World de Gary Jules , le "comment il a fait?" Come Into My World de Kylie Minogue ou le "j'ai vraiment du temps à perdre" Fell In Love With A Girl des White Stripes.

La pub Air France, c'est lui

[YOUTUBE]VmNztYfInOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Janvier 2010)

Bien joué DP


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2010)

Hop :










Indice : The Rolling Stones.


Si c'est trop petit (ce sont les seules de lui enfant que j'ai pu dénicher sur le net), je compléterai avec une autre.


A vous


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2010)

Jagger ?
Keith ?

Bob ?


----------



## rabisse (22 Janvier 2010)

Oh je ne résiste pas.... :rateau:






Keith Richards en communiant avec missel :love::love::love:
Bon aujourd'hui, c'est bien fini les plumes, tout en vuitton


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2010)

Nan le VRAI Keith c'est lui ! :love:


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Jagger ?
> Keith ?
> 
> Bob ?



Non.
C'eût été trop facile  



Indice #2 : Bob Dylan.


----------



## SPIDEY (23 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec la chanson de Bob Dylan: Like a Rolling Stone ???


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2010)

Cette photo de petit indien me dit quelque chose... 

Ph Manoeuvre ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

fredy mercury ?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Un rapport avec la chanson de Bob Dylan: Like a Rolling Stone ???


Non.



Pamoi a dit:


> Cette photo de petit indien me dit quelque chose...
> 
> Ph Manoeuvre ?


Non plus.

Et si la photo ne vous dit rien, je peux vous assurer que vous connaissez tous le M'sieur, là 



shogun HD a dit:


> fredy mercury ?



Nan...

:rose: 




Faut pas chercher directement dans le domaine de la musique...

Indice #3 : 1m 60.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Janvier 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> Indice #3 : 1m 60.



Notre président ? 

OK, je sors...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2010)

S'il ne faut pas chercher directement dans le domaine de la musique, c'est parce qu'il a filmé des musiciens ? écrit sur eux ? c'est leur médecin ?

Le chirurgien de Johnny ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Janvier 2010)

Aurait-il les yeux bleus?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> S'il ne faut pas chercher directement dans le domaine de la musique, c'est parce qu'il a filmé des musiciens ?



Exact (entre autre...)  



rabisse a dit:


> Aurait-il les yeux bleus?



Négatif 



Bon, ça devrait plus être très long 

--------------------------------

Edit : Vu sur la page précédente :









Indice #1 : The Rolling Stones
Indice #2 : Bob Dylan
Indice #3 : 1m60


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

prince ?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> prince ?





> Faut pas chercher (directement) dans le domaine de la musique...


----------



## shogun HD (23 Janvier 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


>


 


bon ok là depuis un certain temps je suis à la ramasse:mouais: 


peter sellers?


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> peter sellers?



:love:


Mais non.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Janvier 2010)

Martin Scorsese  (au pif)


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Martin Scorsese  (au pif)



Ton pif a du bon alors 


The Rolling Stones.
Bob Dylan.



A toi la main


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

:rateau: Mon pif à du bon 
Bon alors on est parti pour un nouveau :


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Janvier 2010)

Ecrivain ? 
Scientifique ?
Homme Politique ?
Y a pas un premier indice ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2010)

19e siècle ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

19ième, scientifique


----------



## koeklin (24 Janvier 2010)

Hertz?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Janvier 2010)

Physicien?


Becquerel?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

Physicien non, même s'il à du travailler sur la physique un peu quand même 
Pas Hertz, ni Becquerel


----------



## shogun HD (24 Janvier 2010)

mathématicien allemand ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2010)

Ernst Mach?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

mathématicien allemand ? OUI 
Ernst Mach? NEIN !


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Janvier 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=5&ct=image&ved=0CBcQ9QEwBA


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

Ben voila ! Nouvoul intègre bien la géometrie Riemann-ienne pour arriver à ses fins


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Janvier 2010)

Pour changer des mâles et du XIXème siècle, entre deux guerres etc, comme le souhaitait Koeklin de sort:
Indice: Who (me semble facile, mais j'ai la réponse  )


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Janvier 2010)

un rapport avec le groupe ?


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2010)

Heu... on dirait ma môman! :love::love::love:


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec la maman de rabisse ? 


Scientifique ou littéraire ?


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Janvier 2010)

Désolé de répondre un peu tard, un poète m'a consterné 
Aucun rapport avec les Who (Ah! Quadrophenia  Tommy :mouais: ) ni avec la môman.
Indice 2: "Anti-pape" .
Et pour votre bonne nuit: troisième. 
(A l'origine, je voulais proposer Claudie Hagneré, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune image non ressemblante, quelque soit son âge :rateau
Sly: scientifique


----------



## rabisse (24 Janvier 2010)

Parlement européen?


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Janvier 2010)

Membre de l'académie des sciences ?


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Membre de l'académie des sciences ?



Oui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

*Françoise Barré-Sinoussi*


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2010)

Who = World Health Organization
Anti-Pape: signataire d'une lettre à Benoît XVI pro-préservatif
Trosième: femme française nobélisée
A toi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

Alors voici :


Indice _ A décollé le 21 avril 1997.


----------



## rabisse (25 Janvier 2010)

Comme je l'imagine il sourit d'un rien.
Comme je l'imagine *c'est un musicien?*
Comme je l'imagine il pourrait même.
Etre celui qui sera l'homme que j'aim.. :mouais:
Où est-il ?
*Peut-être dans le Sud?*
Dans les villes où le soleil vous brûle.
Et je regarde vers *le Nord?*
Et je regarde vers le Sud.
Et tout disparaît avec mes certitudeuuuus.

Bon Dieu de champignons...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Bon Dieu de champignons...




Plus besoin d'ergoter là, t'as trouvé, .... non ?  






Bah p'être que non, alors indice suivant: Celestis


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo/59b/9ec/59b9ecae-910f-4323-8a12-9b61a0664ee9
Timothy Leary


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo/59b/9ec/59b9ecae-910f-4323-8a12-9b61a0664ee9
> Timothy Leary



Yep ! Bien vu 





A toi !


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

Indice: nombril


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2010)

Il a un air de Pasolini


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

L'air, peut-être, mais ce n'est pas lui.
Pas italien; fut acteur aussi.


----------



## shogun HD (26 Janvier 2010)

Douglas MacLean? au pif


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

Non, Français.
Indice 2: Dieu


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2010)

Mort ou reconverti dans autre chose (tu as dit "fut acteur") ?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Janvier 2010)

francis huster ?


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Janvier 2010)

A t il fait de la politique ?
Sportif ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

Indice 3: Rodez


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Indice 3: Rodez



Antonin ARTAUD ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

Encore pas ravagé par le peyotl et les électrochocs.
Ah! L'ombilic des limbes! Et l'émission de radio "le jugement de dieu"  
A toi


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2010)

Charles


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

Petits classiques Larousse ?


----------



## koeklin (26 Janvier 2010)

la rochefoucauld


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

(en réponse à Mr. K) Charles ?
http://img3.photographersdirect.com/img/262/wm/pd662122.jpg
Je ne vois pas d'image identique à celle proposée, où est-elle (je ne vais pas passer ma soirée à visionner 2357 images goog  )


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> (en réponse à Mr. K) Charles ?
> http://img3.photographersdirect.com/img/262/wm/pd662122.jpg
> Je ne vois pas d'image identique à celle proposée, où est-elle (je ne vais pas passer ma soirée à visionner 2357 images goog  )



Non pas LarocheF. pas la bonne image 
indice 2 : Gérard Philippe Noiret

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> Petits classiques Larousse ?



Ni Larousse... Ni Lablonde


----------



## shogun HD (26 Janvier 2010)

corneille?


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2010)

Absent jusqu'à 23 heures 30
donc indice 3 : plus souvent représenté de pied en cap*e*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Absent jusqu'à 23 heures 30
> donc indice 3 : plus souvent représenté de pied en cap*e*



indice 4 : Maaestrich - fin


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

Déjà: Français? Ecrivain? Scientifique? Artiste peintre, musicien?
Ça va déblayer Fanfan la tulipe, Linné, Perrault et autres charlots 
Charles = Charles, Karl, Carlo, Carlita


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Déjà: Français? Ecrivain? Scientifique? Artiste peintre, musicien?
> Ça va déblayer Fanfan la tulipe, Linné, Perrault et autres charlots
> Charles = Charles, Karl, Carlo, Carlita



Fanfan s'approche mais philippe Noiret !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Fanfan s'approche mais philippe Noiret !



Français, militaire
allez je vous aide : Une fine lame


----------



## shogun HD (26 Janvier 2010)

*Charles de Beaumont ?*


----------



## koeklin (26 Janvier 2010)

D'artagnan


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Janvier 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> *Charles de Beaumont ?*



Non Charles de B.. mais pas de Beaumont !

UN GASCON VOUS DIS-JE LE PLUS CÉLÈBRE D'ENTRE NOUS ! Après moi... Non c'est pas vrai il est plus connu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h47 ----------




koeklin a dit:


> D'artagnan



MAIS OUI !!! Charles de Batz - Castelmore dit d'Artagnan
Role joué par entre autre par Gérard Philippe et Philippe Noiret dans la fille de D'artagnan, 
Mort au siège de Maaestrich en 16... et des poussières


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2010)

Je me permet de m'introduire pour vous montrer cette image :
Ben, c'est à dire que&#8230;

Je le trouve quand même drôlement plus ressemblant 
On peux comparer les deux images sur quelques points comme les cheveux (la mèche), la position du _chapeau_&#8230;

D'ailleurs, en cherchant Nicolas Fouquet sur Google Image, c'est cette image qui revient.

@jp.pilet : d'ou le MP avec Charles le Brun qui a peint l'intérieur du château de Vaux le Vicomte. Le Brun est le premier nom qui m'est venu à l'idée mais ça ne correspondait pas. C'est aussi pour ça que c'était un peu tordu comme indice : Le Brun / Vaux le Vicomte / Nicolas Fouquet&#8230;


----------



## koeklin (26 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que t'as raison. D'ailleurs, il est plus que probable de trouver des images de Fouquet sur google image en tapant le nom de d'Artagnan puisque c'est ce dernier qui effectua l'arrestation du premier.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2010)

Je n'y comprends plus rien 
Qui c'est sur l'image proposée ?
D'où sort-elle ? Le d'Artagnan ou Charles de Batz dans googuimage ne me renvoient pas les mêmes, en tout cas pas celle-là, ou alors elle est bien cachée dans des tréfonds que je n'ai pas la patience d'explorer :sleep:
Je trouve qu'il commence à y avoir trop de litiges sur des photos/images dont on n'est plus trop certain que ce soient celles des bonnes personnes recherchées.
Je vais en parler en haut-lieu 
 
Fouquet, d'accord à 99%, mais alors pourquoi Jecépakicé nous poste une image différente ?? On trouve la bonne pourtant.
Reprenons-nous mes frères, un peu de sérieux et de rigueur dans la distraction ;-)


----------



## koeklin (26 Janvier 2010)

Pas grave c'est qu'un jeu.  . Tucpasquic m'a demandé de relancer, je mets celle-là :


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2010)

Plutôt littéraire ou scientifique ?


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2010)

Artiste de scène ?


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2010)

> Artiste de scène ?


 


----

De Villepin?

:love:


----------



## koeklin (27 Janvier 2010)

On me pose des questions, je réponds :


Sly54 a dit:


> Plutôt littéraire ou scientifique ?


sciences humaines à la rigueur...


Tucpasquic a dit:


> Artiste de scène ?


Artiste de scène et artiste tout court


DeepDark a dit:


> De Villepin?


Son grand-père alors Quoique il serait plus proche de Sarkozy
Pour être franc, c'est la seule photo de lui où je lui trouve la mèche un peu rebelle. Il est plutôt du genre à ne pas avoir un cheveux qui dépasse.

Bon en résumé, on cherche un artiste


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Janvier 2010)

Eric Rohmer ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Janvier 2010)

vagna qquchose?


----------



## koeklin (27 Janvier 2010)

Indice : 
[YOUTUBE]NuZklVrHspM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (27 Janvier 2010)

un rapport avec brigitte bardot?


----------



## SPIDEY (27 Janvier 2010)

ou bien BB ce sont ses initiales ?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Janvier 2010)

Je relance parce que je sens que ce soir certains auront la tête ailleurs :rateau:
Artiste: pays, discipline ?
Photo récente ou 1950-1980 ? Ou avant Ou après 
Qu'est-ce qu'il porte sur sa blouse, iPod ?
Et dans le fond, reflets sur un fleuve ?
Allusion à Grand-père, Sarkoz, Villepain, important ?
Initiales B. B. ? Ou S. G. ?
Le designer de l'iSlatablet ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2010)

La tête ailleurs ? Ben voyons, c'est qu'on se la creuse, la tête et surtout qu'on osait pas poser 8 questions dans le même mail 

J'ajouterai plutôt cinéma, théâtre, music hall ?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Janvier 2010)

Je crois que Koeklin est occupé ailleurs (http://forum.debutersurmac.com/) jusqu'à la fin de la "keynote" (cinéma, théâtre et un zeste de music-hall, qui n'a pas commencé!)   :sleep:


----------



## koeklin (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est sûr que cette keynote ça a dû casser le rythme, vite vite rattrapons-le   :
Oui, le grand-père de Nicolas c'est un indice.
La photo est antérieure à 1950 sinon... c'est pas une photo de lui.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2010)

Béla Bartók


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Janvier 2010)

Bien joué Sly tu m'as grillé au poteau


----------



## koeklin (28 Janvier 2010)

Et oui Bartok   A toi Sly54.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

En avant pour l'alternance homme-femme 







Mosaïque de couleurs.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2010)

> En avant pour l'alternance homme-femme


C'est un indice? 



Peintre?
/
Scientifique?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

Scientifique


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport avec la perception des couleurs?


Edit :


----------



## shogun HD (28 Janvier 2010)

archéologue ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

Pas archéologue.
Grand importance des couleurs dans ses travaux, mais pas par rapport à la perception (aucun rapport avec cônes, batonnets etc.)


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas archéologue.
> Grand importance des couleurs dans ses travaux, mais pas par rapport à la perception (aucun rapport avec cônes, batonnets etc.)



Ethnologue ?


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Janvier 2010)

Marie Curie


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

niet et niet.
Son outil de travail principal :


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Janvier 2010)

Françoise Barré-Sinoussi


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

Non.
Il faut plutot cherche entre sa mère et sa grand mère !


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2010)

Chercheuse sur le daltonisme?

Edit:
Non, j'ai rien dit (aucun rapport avec cônes, batonnets etc...)


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Janvier 2010)

Cristallographie ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Dr Gerty Thérésa RADNITZ-CORI ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

jp, non et non, mais l'époque est bonne 

Mais américaine


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2010)

Un rapport quelconque avec les colorations possibles?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

DeepDark, si tu penses à ce que je pense, alors c'est oui


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2010)

Bon, ça roupille sévère ici.

Un peu de _popcorn_ pour la route ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un peu de _popcorn_ pour la route ?



Travaux sur les colorants alimentaires ?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2010)

a-t-elle quelquechose à voir avec la coloration des  graphes ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2010)

Pas la coloration ni les colorants, mais la couleur de son popcorn


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2010)

ADN


(mouraf. Je voulais faire laconique mais vBull veut pas :"Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères." Dont acte)


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2010)

Rosalind Elsie Franklin ? !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2010)

Nan 

La tienne est britanique à vie courte, la mienne est américaine à longue vie. Et la mienne, ca n'est pas la structure de l'ADN, c'est un peu plus global&#8230;

Croiser "ADN", "popcorn" et couleurs, ca ne vous rappelle rien ? Il n'y a que moi qui était attentif en cours de biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip ?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2010)

Barbara McClintock !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2010)

Yes, Barbara
J'ai bcp d'admiratoin pour ses travaux et la façon dont elle les a menés. Une grande dame 

A toi jp.pilet

La photo d'origine :


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2010)

Il aimait beaucoup ses semblables


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Ampère ?


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Janvier 2010)

Patrick Sébastien  :rose:
Anglo-saxon ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2010)

Philosophe ?
XVII e siècle ?


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Janvier 2010)

Politique ?
XVII ème siècle ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Janvier 2010)

américain ?


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2010)

J'étais absent.
Anglo-saxon 18e siècle.
Il aimait beaucoup ses semblables... mais à faible dose !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2010)

Militaire ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

Pas politique, pas philosophe, pas militaire

ERREUR DE MA PART :love: :rose: : Pas Anglo-Saxon mais Tudesque

Un 3e indice

Il aimait beaucoup  ses semblables... Mais à petite dose... Pour être aux petits soins


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Pas politique, pas philosophe, pas militaire
> 
> Pas Anglo-Saxon mais Tudesque
> 
> ...



donc scientifique allemand ?
pourquoi pas Samuel Hahnemann ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2010)

Ou cannibale gourmet


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> donc scientifique allemand ?
> pourquoi pas Samuel Hahnemann ?



Mais oui bien sur 

Ah ! je savais que si je donnais la nationalité ce serait trop facile 

- il aimait ses semblables : loi de similitude (plus connu du peuple mais aussi d'Hyppocrate sous l'adage soigner le mal par le mal !ou le semblable soigne le semblable)
- A petite dose : le principe de l'infinitésimal (plus tu dilue, moins tu as d'aggravation des symptômes tout en conservant l'effet thérapeutique)
- pour être aux petits soins : bien sur il était médecin... Pas cannibale 

A toi Pas Moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Mais oui bien sur
> 
> Ah ! je savais que si je donnais la nationalité ce serait trop facile
> 
> ...



http://www.care2.com/c2c/photos/vie...hic_schools_amp_houspitals/Hahnemann.jpg.html


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

Merci JPP 

Pour en terminer avec Hahnemann, sa *bio 

*Le suivant:

lui, par contre, n'était pas bio.* 

*


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Membre des Talibans ? :casse:


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

Quelle drôle d'idée... non, non...


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

Andreï Tchikatilo : Le Boucher de Rostov ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

Non plus


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

Slave ? Musicien ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Slave ? Musicien ?



Oui, Russe (récompense pour ton assiduité !!!  )

pas musicien.

Edit:


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2010)

homme politique ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

nan nan


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2010)

scientifique ? programme spatial ?


----------



## bene44 (30 Janvier 2010)

danseur philantrope?:rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> scientifique ? programme spatial ?



oui. non. 



bene44 a dit:


> danseur philantrope?:rateau:



pff non


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2010)

Mathématicien ? Andrei Andreyevich Markov ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

non. et non (un peu plus récent).


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Ahhhhhh les chaînes et processus de markov :rose:

Physicien ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2010)

Biologiste ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ahhhhhh les chaînes et processus de markov :rose:


Ben moi pas savoir ...   *(si quelq'un comprend...)*
Veuillez avoir l'amabilité de me parler avec la simplicité qui sied à mon manque culture, SVP.



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Physicien ?


mais physicien est un mot simple auquel je peux répondre sans aucune ambigüité: OUI

Edit:


Sly54 a dit:


> Biologiste ?



non, physicien (voir plus haut )


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Tesla ?

Ondes electromagnétiques ?

Sinon rien de plus simple que les chaînes de Markov, qui stipulent tout un tas de trucs, à savoir :
- seulement l'instant passé au temps _t-1_ impact l'instant _t_ et ceci pour n'importe quel _t_
- la probabilité que l'évènement *E* au temps_ t_ soit égale à la valeur _i_ connaîssant l'évènement *E'* au temps_ t-1_ de valeur _j_ est la même que la probabilité de ce même évenement* E* au temps _t=1_ soit tjrs égal à _i_ sachant la condition initiale de l'évènement *E'* de valeur _j._


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tesla ?


Non, pas Nikola Tesla (le mien est né et mort au XXè)



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ondes electromagnétiques ?


En l'occurence, non.

* Edit:*


HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sinon rien de plus simple que les chaînes de Markov, qui stipulent tout un tas de trucs, à savoir :
> - seulement l'instant passé au temps t-1 impact l'instant t et ceci pour n'importe quel t
> - la probabilité que l'évènement E au temps t soit égale à la valeur i connaîssant l'évènement E' au temps t-1 de valeur j est la même que la probabilité de ce même évenement E au temps t=1 soit tjrs égal à i sachant la condition initiale de l'évènement E' de valeur j.



Je suis d'accord, surtout avec la fin:


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

Piotr Lebedev ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2010)

Vaguement cherché du côté de la bombe atomique, mais les infos sont assez (trop) éparpillées, et je ne trouve rien. Dois-je persévérer docteur ?
On voit bien sur l'image que la pilosité est assez retouchée, est-ce un sous-indice ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Piotr Lebedev ?


non, 
Donc je résume:
Physicien russe né et mort au XXè.

Un autre indice:
A l'origine d'un "truc" (pardon hal pour ce mot qui manque de finesse et de précision ) unique.

Voilà. J'attends. 

EDIT:


Nouvoul a dit:


> Vaguement cherché du côté de la bombe atomique, mais les infos sont assez (trop) éparpillées, et je ne trouve rien. Dois-je persévérer docteur ?
> On voit bien sur l'image que la pilosité est assez retouchée, est-ce un sous-indice ?



Persévère, Nouvoul. La pilosité (parfois fantaisiste) peut-être un indice.


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

Andrei SAKHAROV barbu pour échapper au KGB


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Janvier 2010)

Je persévère dans mon emploi du temps: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

Demain matin, bonne surprise, vous m'aurez fourni la réponse


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

IGOR KURCHATOV !


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Russe physicien, y'en a pas mal à vrai dire.

Alekseï Abrikossov
Jores Alferov
Nikolaï Bogolioubov
Vladimir Fock
Ilja Frank
Alexandre Friedmann
George Gamow
Vitaly Ginzburg
Abram Ioffé
Renata Kallosh
Piotr Kapitsa
Iouli Khariton
Andreï Kolmogorov
Igor Kourtchatov
Vladimir Dmitrievitch Kouznetsov
Lev Kofman
Lev Landau
Grigory Landsberg
Mikhaïl Lavrentiev
Piotr Lebedev
Andreï Linde
Leonid Mandelstam
Viatcheslav Moukhanov
Mikhaïl Ostrogradski
Yakov Perelman
Constantin Perskyi
Alexandre Mikhaïlovitch Prokhorov
Georg Wilhelm Richmann
Andreï Sakharov
Otto Schmidt
Iakov Sinaï
Alexei Starobinsky
Vladimir Steklov
Rashid Sunyaev
Igor Tamm
Sergueï Tchaplyguine
Pavel Tcherenkov
Sergey Vavilov
Victor Veselago
Alexandre Vilenkin
Iakov Zeldovitch


:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> IGOR KURCHATOV !



Bien vu  mais je l'ai cité avec la bonne orthographe  
Igor Kourtchatov

on n'est pas dans un forum anglais ici  :love:


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> IGOR KURCHATOV !



Wikipedia ....
Pendant le programme de la bombe A, Kourtchatov jura qu'il ne se couperait pas la barbe avant le succès, mais il continuera à arborer toute la vie une grande barbe (souvent coupée de façon excentrique), ce qui lui valut le surnom de «&#8201;La barbe&#8201;». Kourtchatov meurt à Moscou en 1960 d'une thrombose cérébrale.
Il est inhumé dans la nécropole du mur du Kremlin de Moscou.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Russe physicien, y'en a pas mal à vrai dire.
> 
> 
> :love:
> ...



en russe : &#1048;&#1075;&#1086;&#1088;&#1100; &#1042;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1077;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095; &#1050;&#1091;&#1088;&#1095;&#1072;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074;; tant qu'à y être


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2010)

JPP est déclaré gagnant !!

Mention spéciale à Nouvoul 

*Igor Kourtchatov père de la Tsar Bomba


*


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2010)

Avant de se coucher, un facile... Thuriféraire du pipi


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2010)

Pas là de la journée donc 2e indice français !
bon dimanche à tous


----------



## bene44 (31 Janvier 2010)

Marcel Duchamp !


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Janvier 2010)

bene44 a dit:


> Marcel Duchamp !



Non.
Ecrivain et diplomate


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2010)

Jean Giraudoux ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Jean Giraudoux ?



Meuuuuuh oui  T'es trop bon 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Giraudoux
http://livres.fluctuat.net/jean-giraudoux/photos/11799.html

Thuriféraire du pipi  je fais me faire écharper par tous les littéraires, analogie bien sur entre Ondine pièce de théâtre de J G et l'ondinisme


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2010)

Merci pour l'explication du "Thuriféraire du pipi"  N'étant pas littéraire pour 2 sous, je ne risque pas de t'écharper ! 


Maçon.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2010)

Franc ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2010)

XXe siècle ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2010)

ni Franc, ni XXe siècle


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> ni Franc, ni XXe siècle



Il a un p'tit air de gustave Eiffel... Sans la barbe


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2010)

Gustave est un poil plus vieux que mon inconnu; par contre Gustave a vécu beaucoup plus longtemps que lui !

Francophile et mauvais nageur


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

ce serait pas Louis ??


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2010)

Chapeau bas  c'est le cas de le dire, tu es le :king:


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2010)

Bravo 
Le roi fou (?), photo tirée de cette page.

Et son chateau le plus connu, absolument extraordinaire 

A toi Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

J'ai eu la chance d'arriver en premier. Avec 'mauvais nageur', ça devenait facile...

Bon, le suivant:


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2010)

C'est pas elle déjà: http://static1.purepeople.com/articles/9/41/95/9/@/298751-la-tres-belle-natalie-imbruglia-lors-637x0-3.jpg


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

Il faut retrouver le personnage, Nouvoul, le mur du fond ça compte pas !!!


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2010)

Je sais bien qu'il faut trouver le personnage :rateau:
Le fait est qu'il se trouve photographié devant un décor avec bulgari 
Mode ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

Non. 

Rappel de l'image:


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2010)

Sportif ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Sportif ?



oui et non: activité nécéssitant un très bon physique, mais il n'est malgré tout pas considéré comme un sportif


----------



## shogun HD (1 Février 2010)

cascadeur ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

nan, nan...


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2010)

Astronaute, spationaute, cosmonaute ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

Non plus. 

Bon, allez: 
Français à New York.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippe_Petit_(funambule)
Philippe Petit, dont les exploits ont récemment inspiré un roman
L'image: http://www.topnews.in/files/images/PhilippePetit.jpg


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

Bravo 

Héros du documentaire Man On Wire, qui relate son exploit entre les tours du WTC. 
*Extraordinaire, à voir absolument !
* 
A toi Nouvoul


----------



## Sly54 (1 Février 2010)

Mais, mais, mais, vous vous shootez à quoi ?
Vous avez une connexion intra-cranienne ?

En tout cas, bravo Nouvoul


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais, mais, mais, vous vous shootez à quoi ?
> Vous avez une connexion intra-cranienne ?



Il se trouve que quand j'ai voulu répondre vers 20h30, je ne sais pas pourquoi je suis tombé sur le post de Pamoi non achevé, où il citait Minoru, ce qui m'a bien facilité la suite; Minoru n'apparaît pas dans son post "posté" :affraid:
Mystère pour le profane, mais pas pour les aguerris de forums sans doute 
Je vais de ce pas chercher un nouveau personnage; indice "Femme"


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il se trouve que quand j'ai voulu répondre vers 20h30, je ne sais pas pourquoi je suis tombé sur le post de Pamoi non achevé, où il citait Minoru, ce qui m'a bien facilité la suite; Minoru n'apparaît pas dans son post "posté" :affraid:
> Mystère pour le profane, mais pas pour les aguerris de forums sans doute



Ben oui, j'avais mis comme indice "Français qui doit beaucoup à Minoru", mais je me suis dit que c'était trop facile, finalement...et j'ai édité tout de suite, mais trop tard.... :rose:
Enfin, ça n'enlève rien au mérite du vainqueur...


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2010)

Voilà, l'indice est dans l'intitulé
N'attendez rien de moi d'ici demain matin :sleep:
(je ne suis pas certain que la photo la représente, je pense que oui, mais pour l'heure ce n'est pas important; en tout cas la génération correspond)


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2010)

Femme manchotte, naine, sourde et muette ?


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

Elle n'était pas manchotte pour écrire


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2010)

Colette ?



Nouvoul a dit:


> (je ne suis pas certain que la photo la représente, je pense que oui, mais pour l'heure ce n'est pas important; en tout cas la génération correspond)



C'est confusant, là....


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

Pas facile de trouver confirmation, mais ç'est fait: c'est bien elle en 1905.
Sur la plupart des photos disponibles elle est bien plus âgée 
Indice supplémentaire: fut avocate, radiée 

(Pas Colette)


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2010)

On va laisser les autres arriver...


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

Ce Pamoi est diabolique, il a trouvé  :king: 
A lui de voir s'il veut patienter pour que d'autres trouvent; pour moi c'est bon, mais il devra rendre la réponse publique


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ce Pamoi est diabolique, il a trouvé  :king:
> A lui de voir s'il veut patienter pour que d'autres trouvent; pour moi c'est bon, mais il devra rendre la réponse publique



J'arrive:rose: mais toujours en retard et sans être certain de la solution
Suzanne Lilar sinon langue au chat pamoi


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Suzanne Lilar


Non, mais bien joué pour l'avocate-écrivain 
J'ai failli mettre un autre indice avant: imbéciles 
La suite, la suite !


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2010)

12 heures plus tard, une proposition : Nathalie Sarraute ?

-------
Et beh, ce fut laborieux ! Et en prime, je n'ai pas compris le rapport avec l'imbécile ?


-------
oki, thanks Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> 12 heures plus tard, une proposition : Nathalie Sarraute ?
> 
> -------
> Et beh, ce fut laborieux ! Et en prime, je n'ai pas compris le rapport avec l'imbécile ?



Un roman de la dame:


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2010)

Juste pour être sûr, Pamoi, c'est à toi, hein ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2010)

Oui c'est à Palui


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Juste pour être sûr, Pamoi, c'est à toi, hein ?



Ben non, c'est à celui qui donne la bonne réponse. C'est la règle.  A toi, donc...



Nouvoul a dit:


> Oui c'est à Palui



Non, c'est patamoi pour cause de c'qu'y a écrit juste au dessus !!!


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2010)

Oki, thank you Pamoi 

Voilà :







S'interessa beaucoup aux blanches


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oki, thank you Pamoi
> 
> 
> S'interessa beaucoup aux blanches



Musicien ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2010)

Non, pas musicien.
Il les aiment petites, très petites


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

Fabricant de cannes pour nains aveugles  ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2010)

Bravo Pamoi, tu as trouvé 

J'ai bien écrit qu'il les aime petit*e*s. Par conséquent les nains retournent casser de l'orc et concentrons nous sur les nain*e*s.
(avec une belle photo sur "aiment", oh, honte à moi, et plus possible d'éditer :rose


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai bien écrit qu'il les aime petit*e*s.



Ben oui...*une* canne... 

Bon, pour résumer....astrophysicien?

Subrahmanyan Chandrasekhar?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2010)

Bravo  
C'est bien Subrahmanyan Chandrasekhar, brillant bonhomme 

Plus les indices sont tordus, meilleur tu es ?..




Bon, cette fois ci c'est bien à toi, Pamoi


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2010)

Wilhelm Luyten, astronome qui s'est intéressé aux Naines Blanches ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------

Il est trop bon ce Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

Le p'tit nouveau: il a fait toute sa carrière chez Jack et ensuite chez Bruce.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2010)

producteur de cinéma ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------

américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

ni l'un ni l'autre.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2010)

Homme politique (malgré la cravate), ?
Européen ?


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2010)

Anglo (ou assimilé écossais, irlandais etc) pilote ?

_Et jouons avec google earth alors, personne ? _


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Homme politique (malgré la cravate ), ?
> Européen ?



Non, et non... 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Anglo (ou assimilé écossais, irlandais etc) pilote ?
> 
> _Et jouons avec google earth alors, personne ? _



Oui, et oui... 

_Pour GE, on a regardé tous les chateaux savoyards à coté des courte-paille...rien...on est épuisés_



Nouvoul a dit:


> Autant vous prévenir, demain je suis absent



Tu as menti !!


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2010)

J'ai pas dit que je serais absent toute la journée 
Bon, les pattes et la cravate, on voit bien que ce n'est pas un continental 
Jackie Stewart ? Edit: non


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denny_Hulme
Pilote de l'écurie Jack Brahbam


----------



## Pamoi (4 Février 2010)

Denny Hulme, Néo Zélandais, champion du Monde de F1 en 1967, pilote pour Jack Brabbham et Bruce McLaren 

Bravo JPP !!!


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2010)

Je le verrai bien déclamer sur les planches "Rodrigue as tu du coeur?"


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2010)

Acteur ?
Français ?
Joueur de cartes ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Février 2010)

Non
Non
Non


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2010)

Bon, on avance 

Littéraire ?
Scientifique ?
Européen ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2010)

Chirurgien top niveau, sud africain de naissance ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Chirurgien top niveau, sud africain de naissance ?



T'es vraiment trop fort  (mon premier indice était vraiment trop précis  )
Allez donne nous la solution


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> mon premier indice était vraiment trop précis



Effectivement, la difficulté, en fait, c'est les indices.... 

Réponse: *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Christiaan Barnard[/FONT]

*Le suivant:

Indice: omniprésent (ou presque)


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Février 2010)

physicien ?
Européen ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2010)

non
oui


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Février 2010)

XXe siècle ?
Français ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2010)

A cheval sur le XIXè et le XXè

oui


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2010)

Hygiéniste ?
Poubelle ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2010)

Bien imaginé !!! 

Mais non,
et non

Un indice au prochain tour


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Février 2010)

Gustave Eiffel... Même si ce n'est pas lui !...
qu'est ce qu'on ne dirait pas pour un indice 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------

Charles BOURSEUL inventeur du téléphone !


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Charles BOURSEUL inventeur du téléphone !



C'est vrai qu'ils se ressemblent un peu...mais non

Chose promise... un indice:
L'Enfer, c'est lui

Maintenant, en principe, si vous desserrez le frein à main, ça devrait aller vite.... (euh...c'est pas un indice, là...)


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2010)

Henri Barbusse; oui, l'enfer, ca aide bien


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2010)

*Absolument* !!! On peut mettre un visage sur ce nom... 

Bravo, Sly, à toi la main* *


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2010)

Avec un peu de retard








Sabre


----------



## Grug (6 Février 2010)

moebius.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2010)

Comme quoi le travail de nuit a ses avantages...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2010)

Exact Grug  Jean Giraud, alias Moebius
Bon, ben à toi

C'est vrai Pamoi, je n'allais pas lui répondre à 2h00 du mat'


----------



## Grug (8 Février 2010)

ah murde, ça m'apprendra à répondre  

Donc je vous propose ça :


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ah murde, ça m'apprendra à repondre



La suite dans 2 jours ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2010)

Pffff, même pas d'indice !
Ca se complique !

Domaine artistique ?


----------



## Grug (8 Février 2010)

oui. 

ah, il faut un indice&#8230; 
donc : 
python


----------



## Pamoi (8 Février 2010)

anglais ?
dessinateur?


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Février 2010)

Je trouve qu'il a une tête et une veste d'ici; français ?
Et j'ai déjà vu les 2 :hein:


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Donc je vous propose ça :



Enfin! ça commençait à me manquer, même si j'ai aucune idée :rateau:


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2010)

C'est peut-être lui!
Sinon la ressemblance est troublante. :mouais:


----------



## shogun HD (8 Février 2010)

ecrivain ?


----------



## Grug (8 Février 2010)

oui


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Février 2010)

Python, python, c'est vite dit 
Avec "écrivain", c'est nettement plus facile :mouais:


----------



## Grug (9 Février 2010)

Python / français / écrivain&#8230;


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Février 2010)

Rien 
Python c'est bien le terme, ou ça signifie plutôt serpent, cobra, boa, aspic :rose:
Police python, langage python, monty python love, je crois avoir fait comme minimir 
Personne d'autre pour contribuer ? L'union fait la force


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Rien
> Python c'est bien le terme, ou ça signifie plutôt serpent, cobra, boa, aspic :rose:
> Police python, langage python, monty python love, je crois avoir fait comme minimir
> Personne d'autre pour contribuer ? L'union fait la force



Moi pareil. Chou blanc. J'ai essayé avec serpent aussi (plus générique que Python, mais rien...)



c'est peut-être ce qui s'appelle se faire gruger ??? 

OK, je sors ...


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Moi pareil. Chou blanc. J'ai essayé avec serpent aussi (plus générique que Python, mais rien...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a aussi le colt Python 357... Je dois avouer que je rame... mais je ne baisse pas les bras c'est plus facile pour ramer


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Février 2010)

Un indice... un indice... un indice


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2010)

A ce train là, on n'est pas rendus 
Moi, je serai absent jusqu'à demain, continuez à ramer 
Python tuile percé


----------



## Grug (11 Février 2010)

Bon, ok, indice suivant : imposture.
(nan c'est pas Botul


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2010)

Paul Pavlovitch ? (impossible de trouver une photo)


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Février 2010)

Emile Ajar ... Ou Romain Gary... même si les photos ne correspondent pas ??


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Emile Ajar ... Ou Romain Gary... même si les photos ne correspondent pas ??



On est d'accord, la piste paraît bonne, d'où Paul Pavlovitch, qui a été la représentation physique d' Emile Ajar


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Allez Pamoi relance ! N'attendons pas l'aval de notre "juge de pets" :rateau: l'é jamais là le bougre


----------



## Pamoi (12 Février 2010)

:hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

L'abbé Pierre :rateau: ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Février 2010)

bon, alors un indice:
Ce n'est pas l'abbé Pierre


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Français ? XX e s. ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Février 2010)

Non
Oui


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Espagnol ?
Européen ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Février 2010)

Non pour les 2.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Février 2010)

Allez un dernier essai pour avoir des nouvelles fraîches demain matin :sleep:
Américain ?
Je pense pas qu'il soit asiatique


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2010)

Peso j'évite de rejouer  
au passage bravo au plumeau.


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

Meuh non... reste avec nous  Plus on est de fou plus on rit :rateau:
peut -être slave ?
écrivain ?
Politique?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

oulala...
Bon, dans l'ordre:
oui
evidemment non 
Ben pourquoi ?
Merci 
non
non.

né aux USA, mort à Paris


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

bonjour Plumeau :rateau: c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit en premier 
Je doute qu'il soit danseur ? ou sportif ?
cinéaste ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

Hello JPP....
Plumeau, c'est rigolo.... :love:

Cinéaste, oui, mais par contre-coup, dirais-je.... 
danseur ou sportif non


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

Très gentil tout à fait :love:

Emmanuel Rudnitsky dit Man Ray ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

C'est la réponse, ou une question ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

La réponse


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

*Man Ray*

Bien joué...  

A toi la main, JPP...


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

putain-cong


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> putain-cong



je vais la joindre cette pièce jointe


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

En plus petit, ça donne quoi ? 

Instituteur ?
scientifique ?
Français ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

Non
Non
Oui


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Non
> Non
> Oui


Photo plus grande ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2010)

Artiste ?
19e siècle ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

Sly !!

Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2010)

Waou !
Ca ne traine pas ici, bravo pamoi


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

tout à fait Pamoi [http://images.google.com/imgres?img...client=safari&rls=en&sa=N&start=60&um=1]Henry de Toulouse Lautrec[/url]

A la place de Putain-Cong j'aurai pu écrire Con-sanguin

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

Ma technique du lien n'est pas encore au point :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (13 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> ----------
> 
> Ma technique du lien n'est pas encore au point :mouais: :rateau:



Oui, c'est le bazar complet !! 

​ 

​


----------



## shogun HD (13 Février 2010)

le créateur du BHV ?


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

Avec une moustache plus grosse il aurait fait un beau Georges Clémenceau 
Français ?
Homme politique ?
XIXe s. ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

Alors dans l'ordre:
Non pas de bazar. Là où il est passé, tout est plus fluide... 
oui
oui 
oui


----------



## koeklin (14 Février 2010)

Tout petit déjà, c'était le champion du bac à sable,  une pelle un rateau et un seau et voilà qu'il te creusait un trou énorme. Ça s'est pas arrangé avec l'âge...   Ah ce Ferdinand!


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Tout petit déjà, c'était le champion du bac à sable,  une pelle un rateau et un seau et voilà qu'il te creusait un trou énorme. Ça s'est pas arrangé avec l'âge...   Ah ce Ferdinand!



Ferdinand Magloire ? Non


----------



## shogun HD (14 Février 2010)

ferdinand de lesseps ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

Absolument.... Mais je pense que la victoire revient à  koeklin 

_*S'il nous poste une énigme avant la semaine prochaine (suivez mon regard...) _


----------



## shogun HD (14 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Absolument.... Mais je pense que la victoire revient à koeklin
> 
> _*S'il nous poste une énigme avant la semaine prochaine (suivez mon regard...) _


 

effectivement la victoire revient à koeklin


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Février 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Tout petit déjà, c'était le champion du bac à sable,  une pelle un rateau et un seau et voilà qu'il te creusait un trou énorme. Ça s'est pas arrangé avec l'âge...   Ah ce Ferdinand!



Je vois bien dans quelques jours la salle de jeu de debutersurmac.

Comment sans aucun indice trouver la bonne réponse, sans accointances 
Sinon il était en train de lire un Découverte Gallimard consacré à Ferdinand de Lesseps.
Ou alors c'est lui qui glisse les indices :mouais: avec Ferdinand  et ce que tu cites, c'est vite bouclé 
Difficile de faire un commentaire raisonné


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je vois bien dans quelques jours la salle de jeu de debutersurmac.
> 
> Comment sans aucun indice trouver la bonne réponse, sans accointances
> Sinon il était en train de lire un Découverte Gallimard consacré à Ferdinand de Lesseps.
> Ou alors c'est lui qui glisse les indices :mouais: avec Ferdinand  et ce que tu cites, c'est vite bouclé



Mais keskidi ??? 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Difficile de faire un commentaire raisonné



je confirme...


----------



## koeklin (14 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Comment sans aucun indice trouver la bonne réponse[...]


Un  indice il y en avait


Pamoi a dit:


> Non pas de bazar. Là où il est passé, tout est plus fluide...


et puis moi j'avais un avantage : celui-là


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Février 2010)

Bon, si c'est des "private jokes" entre vous, envoyez-vous des cartes postales ou des sms iPhone   :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> et puis moi j'avais un avantage : celui-là



J'avais pas fait d'archéologie dans le fil, désolé...  

Mais bravo quand même, la photo était différente   

Edit:

La mention:
_*S'il nous poste une énigme avant la semaine prochaine (suivez mon regard...)
_
est une référence au jeu "qu'est ce qui s'est passé là" ... pas de private joke en vue....


----------



## koeklin (14 Février 2010)

Alors celui de droite ou celui de gauche? Ben en sachant que l'un et le beau-frère de l'autre, je dirais les deux.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2010)

Américains ?


----------



## koeklin (14 Février 2010)

Nein!


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

Edit:
allemands ?
français ?


----------



## flotow (14 Février 2010)

Trukenfastoc ?


----------



## koeklin (14 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> allemands ?
> français ?


Nein! 
Non!


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2010)

English
ou Anglo-saxons


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2010)

Le chauve a épousé la soeur du chevelu, ou l'inverse ?


----------



## koeklin (15 Février 2010)

Le chauve a épousé la soeur du chevelu. Un tel indice devrait considérablement  faciliter tes recherches. 
Anglo-saxons? En peu de mots, j'ai laissé de gros indices sur leur langue maternelle, non?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

scientifiques ?


----------



## koeklin (15 Février 2010)

ni scientifiques ni écrivains. Le "dégarni" est le plus connu.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

Ils touchent peut-être au cinéma ?
...
Quand à leur langue maternelle... hormis tes nein répétés   je cherche encore les indices... Mais à mon âge  ça me surprend pas


----------



## koeklin (15 Février 2010)

Pas le cinéma. Ça ne concerne pas cet art là.


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Février 2010)

Mais oui !!!! des clowns ou plutôt un duo comique ?


----------



## koeklin (15 Février 2010)

Mais non, ils sont sérieux ces musiciens-là.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Février 2010)

Ira et George Gershwin ?
(pas trouvé de photo, mais pas beaucoup cherché non plus  très occupé par ailleurs dans la vraie vie   )


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2010)

Z'étaient frères, Georges et Ira 

Arnold Schönberg et Alexander von Zemlinsky, plutôt




Sérieux et limite chi.nts


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Arnold Schönberg et Alexander von Zemlinsky





Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Etc...


----------



## koeklin (16 Février 2010)

En effet Arnold Schönberg et Alexander von Zemlinsky. A toi Romuald 

Un petit extrait des variations pour orchestre de Schönberg :

[YOUTUBE]s5jppDgkCeI[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour ceux qui préféreraient une  musique "plus tonale"  : la nuit transfigurée 

[YOUTUBE]4KB6kz1Zye0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2010)

Allez, vite fait avant d'aller me coucher :


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

Ecrivain ?
Français ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2010)

non
non


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Février 2010)

Anglais ?
Artiste ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2010)

non
oui


----------



## Pamoi (19 Février 2010)

Il a une tête de Russe.....

Bon allez, je me lance: Russe ?? :love:


----------



## shogun HD (20 Février 2010)

guitariste ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2010)

Pas Russe
Pas guitariste


----------



## Pamoi (21 Février 2010)

Musicien?
Clown?
Chanteur d'opéra?
Suisse?
Gabonais?


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2010)

non
non
non
non
non


----------



## Pamoi (21 Février 2010)

Un p'tit indice ?? :love:​


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un p'tit indice ?? :love:​


Vous le connaissez tous, de nom comme de vue, voire plus de vue que de nom.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Février 2010)

Peintre, ou cinéaste, ou designer, arts plastiques ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Peintre, ou cinéaste, ou designer, arts plastiques ?


non, non, non, non.
Je parlais vraiment de sa tête quand je disais que vous le connaissiez tous de vue


----------



## MacSedik (21 Février 2010)

il a inspiré un personnage de dessin animé? il est américain by the way?


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2010)

Non. Oui

Bon c'est dimanche, alors indice 2 : voix.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Février 2010)

une voix off ?


----------



## koeklin (21 Février 2010)

Un acteur qu'on a perdu de vue  du genre Mark Hamill ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Un acteur qu'on perdu de vue  du genre Mark Hamill ?



Pas genre, c'est lui (mais tu le savais...). 
Luke Skywalker pour les intimes, qui n'a quasiment rien fait de notable après Stars War, mais est une des voix de doublage les plus recherchées aux Etats-Unis (d'après ouikidada)


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

He Ho y'a quelqu'un par ici ??


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2010)

Ah, de la lumière

C'est ici qu'on boit un coup ?..


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mars 2010)

je me réveille :sleep:

dure journée avec google earth.......................


----------



## koeklin (16 Mars 2010)

ok, je sais plus si je l'ai posté celle-là : le p'tit mec en tshirt rouge, "c ki tse ga "?








Faudrait aussi reveiller le fil "y'a koi qui c passé la?"


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mars 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> ok, je sais plus si je l'ai posté celle-là : le p'tit mec en tshirt rouge, "c ki tse ga "?



le pote du p'tit mec en bleu.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> ok, je sais plus si je l'ai posté celle-là : le p'tit mec en tshirt rouge, "c ki tse ga "?



il a quel age aujourd'hui ?


----------



## koeklin (16 Mars 2010)

il est environ 4 fois plus âgé maintenant.


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2010)

Allez j'me lance! 
LUI...  Il aime bien les casquettes 






4x10= 40 ans, ça colle


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2010)

Alors si ce n'est pas Robbie Williams:

Acteur?
Matt Dillon ou Matt Damon ?


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2010)

Ni Matt Leblanc. C'est effectivement une image de film. Un acteur qui a commencé jeune.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjours plaisir de vous retrouver ici 
est ce la bonne réponse ?
sinon
Américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2010)

Salut JPP !! 

Acteur Ciné ou TV ?

( Matt Dallas ?  )


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2010)

Américain. Ciné.


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

L'acteur de Marty dans Retour Vers le Futur


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2010)

Marty - retour vers le futur ?
Hou c'est chaud chaud chaud tout ça. Il ne va pas rester longtemps inconnu mon acteur super connu que personne ne reconnait tellement il est jeune sur la photo .

Mais ce n'est pas Michael J. Fox


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> ok, je sais plus si je l'ai posté celle-là : le p'tit mec en tshirt rouge, "c ki tse ga "?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est effective une scène de retour vers le futur 2  mais bon, il s'appel en faite Elijah Wood

ou Frodon Sacquet


----------



## koeklin (17 Mars 2010)

Je confirme la réponse de Macinside

C'est bien Elijah Wood dans "retour vers le future 2", et comme on peut le voir sur cette vidéo Michael J. Fox n'est pas loin.


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

Arf j'étais pas loin :rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mars 2010)

Coucou Macinside   Serais tu Macoutside ?  As toi, fais nous jouer


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2010)

une belote ??


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2010)

32 cartes.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

un tarot ?


----------



## koeklin (21 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un tarot ?


divinatoire alors , genre "Macinside reviendras-tu poster une image sur ce fil?".


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mars 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> divinatoire alors , genre "Macinside reviendras-tu poster une image sur ce fil?".


 

c'était l'idée


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

avec cela je peu vous occupez un mois


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

C'est toi ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

du tout, c'est quelqu'un de "connu"


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2010)

Amok ?


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Européen ?
Américain ?
XXe s. ?
Chanteur ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Amok ?



pas aussi vieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Européen ?
> Américain ?
> XXe s. ?
> Chanteur ?



3 sur 4


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Donc chanteur
Donc XXe
Européen ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2010)

Franky Vincent (jeune)


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Je trouve qu'il ressemble à Charles Trenet


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il ressemble à Charles Trenet



T'es de bons yeux quand même !!! 

Edit:

Au fait ... Homme ou femme ??


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2010)

Rock ?
Jazz ?
Chanteur ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il ressemble à Charles Trenet



c'est pas lui



Pamoi a dit:


> T'es de bons yeux quand même !!!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Au fait ... Homme ou femme ??



homme 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Rock ?
> Jazz ?
> Chanteur ?



ça dépend


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

donc un homme, chanteur rock ou Jazz, XXe s
Français bien sur... Tu n'aurais pas mis un rosbeef après le match de hier


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> donc un homme, chanteur rock ou Jazz, XXe s
> Français bien sur... Tu n'aurais pas mis un rosbeef après le match de hier



le rosbeef c'est demain dans le sandwich


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Nougaro ?
l'est vivant ou DCD ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

toujours vivant


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Mars 2010)

Donc si je résume  on cherche : 
Un Français, homme, vivant, chanteur, rock ou jazz : tout cela est-il juste ?
Michel Jonaz ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2010)

Un peu poete ? Higelin ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2010)

Quitte à faire dans le compliqué: Christian Vander



Edit: l'est Français, au moins ??


----------



## shogun HD (22 Mars 2010)

alain bashung ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)

Edouardo, peut-être? Pour les nostalgiques: 

[youtube]oEl2RC1NgOg[/youtube]


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> toujours vivant





shogun HD a dit:


> alain bashung ?



besoin de vacances ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2010)

cela dit, le Mackie pourrait peut-être fournir une autre tof...
Le but du jeu étant de reconnaitre d'après photo et quelques indices, et non d'arriver à un nom après douze mille questions...


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2010)

On commence à cerner le BB quand même  si notre ami répond à nos questions nous devrions trouver:rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> cela dit, le Mackie pourrait peut-être fournir une autre tof...
> Le but du jeu étant de reconnaitre d'après photo et quelques indices, et non d'arriver à un nom après douze mille questions...



Pas faux ... sinon ça s'appellerait Akinator ....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Demis Roussos ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2010)

Christian Décamps ?

Si ça continue, Macinside va gagner son pari haut la main


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2010)

Surtout s'il ne nous donne pas de réponse


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2010)

Aucun de ceux citer


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Aucun de ceux citer



C'est noté.

Bon, peux tu répondre à la question suivante:

Français ?

Oui - Non (barrer la mention inutile)

Merci


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)

Didier Barbelivien?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> besoin de vacances ?


 

oui


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Aucun de ceux *cités*


C'est une chanteuse démodée


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Didier Barbelivien?



il y a une bonne idée, mais ce n'est pas ça


----------



## shogun HD (22 Mars 2010)

eddy mitchell ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mars 2010)

Renaud ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2010)

Bon, Français ? (12è  fois ... )



			
				Aescleah a dit:
			
		

> Didier Barbelivien?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a une bonne idée, mais ce n'est pas ça



Félix Gray ?


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)

J'ai été devancé par Pamoi!


----------



## rabisse (22 Mars 2010)

*P**aaattttrrrrriiiiiicck* *!!!*


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2010)

aucun, mais français


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)

Peut-être Francis Cabrel?


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2010)

non pas aussi vieux


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2010)

T'aurais pas un p'tit indice  ?


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> T'aurais pas un p'tit indice  ?



il y a en a des biens des indices, parfois


----------



## koeklin (23 Mars 2010)

T'en aurais pas des mieux des indices du genre  son nom et son prénom? Ah non... c'est con ce que j'écris... bon ben... je sais pas, moi... juste la première lettre pour nous nous aider un peu?
Un peu comme ce M qui traine dans ta signature "pooouwwwweuured baille last eFeM"


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Aucun de ceux citer



Gilbert Montagné ?.. tu aurais pu vouloir dire "Oh qu'un de cécité


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Francis est pas si vieux voyons... quoi que... 

Je vais donc suggérer Jean-Pierre François! Avec un petit rafraichissement de mémoire:

[youtube]5cYDpuodAFA[/youtube]


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mars 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> T'en aurais pas des mieux des indices du genre  son nom et son prénom? Ah non... c'est con ce que j'écris... bon ben... je sais pas, moi... juste la première lettre pour nous nous aider un peu?
> Un peu comme ce M qui traine dans ta signature "pooouwwwweuured baille last eFeM"



Quand koeklin dit un truc l'air de rien, moi j'arrête de chercher .... 9,999 fois sur 10, il a bon.


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2010)

aucun de ceux citer


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> aucun de ceux citer



Où est l'astuce 
Christian Rey parceque Rey ssusciter 
Jean Jacques Goldman car Didier Barbelivien


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2010)

Francis Lalanne ?

c'est vrai que les indices sont maigrichons


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mars 2010)

Nicolas Sarkozy ?

ou alors, on peut citer un à un  ceux qui ont chanté des chansons de barbelivien:

Johnny Hallyday, Michel Sardou, Daniel Guichard, Claude François, Gilbert Montagné, Gilbert Bécaud, Enrico Macias, Demis Roussos, Hervé Vilard, C. Jérôme, Christophe, Julio Iglesias, Eric Charden, Michel Delpech, Philippe Lavil, Gérard Lenorman, Ringo, Garou ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)

Allez, encore un grand nom de la chanson française, Zouzou Pitchoune?!

[youtube]lmgAOBNg2dQ[/youtube]

Ou peut-être Laurent Voulzy?


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2010)

Tout ce que vous proposer c'est comme les Bx, c'est des trucs de vieux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Fabien Remblier ?


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2010)

Demande lui


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mars 2010)

A force de se citer... Je vais finir par croire que c'est toi


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Tout ce que vous *proposer* c'est comme les Bx, c'est des trucs de vieux :rateau:



Pas beaucoup de progrès en orthographe 
Anfin je ne fai que cité


----------



## rabisse (23 Mars 2010)

(Bruno Lopes) alias Kool Shen (_*yo!*)_
_Pass'que c'est un d'la cité! (*re-yo!*)_​


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Marc Lavoine?


----------



## koeklin (24 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


>



Là, il pique sa crise, le marmot, y'a truc qui semble l'énerver!


Heu.... Helmut Fritz?


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2010)

en tout cas je peu me la péter, vous cherchez toujours


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pas beaucoup de progrès en orthographe
> Anfin je ne fai que cité



Meuh non... Les indices sont dans les fôtes !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------




macinside a dit:


> en tout cas je peu me la péter, vous cherchez toujours



beh bien sur tu nous donnes que des indices taurduts ou fouttus


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mars 2010)

ilona mitrecey ? 

D'ailleurs, c'est un homme ou femme qu'on cherche ?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2010)

aucun de ceux citer
tout ce que vous proposer

Quel est le chanteur ou la chanson qui parle de fôtes ou quelque chose d'approchant.

au pif : GCM

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> ilona mitrecey ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est un homme ou femme qu'on cherche ?



Un homme, français, rock/Jazz, génération après celle de Cabrel... et puis les indices "ceux citer" et autres...


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

Benabar (Belivien, of course)


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> ilona mitrecey ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est un homme ou femme qu'on cherche ?



si c'est pas une majorette a votre avis  ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> si c'est pas une majorette a votre avis  ?



Y'a quelques mecs qui font du twirling baton aussi, hein 

Encore un monument de la variété française: Jean-Luc Lahaye?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Benabar (Belivien, of course)





macinside a dit:


> si c'est pas une majorette a votre avis  ?



Hé Ho !!! Y'a quelqu'un ???

benabar, majorette .... oui ou non ??

    :sleep: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Michel Daerden ?


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2010)

C'est bien beau de citer des noms, mais sans la photo probante récoltée par les enquêteurs et sans réponse de l'inspecteur qui l'a proposée, ça peut durer longtemps :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Je crois que c'est le but .


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

En attendant on s'amuse drôlement bien ... :mouais:


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mars 2010)

On est assez nombreux, on pourrait se faire un yam's en attendant de probants indices


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Oui tiens, l'idée est pas mauvaise!..


----------



## rabisse (24 Mars 2010)

*Voilà! *​


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

Full !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Moi j'aime pas le Yam's


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Moi j'aime pas le Yam's



Ben oui, mais c'est comme ça. 
Ici, c'est Yam's. Point barre.


----------



## shogun HD (24 Mars 2010)

2 au 1 je vais me couché :sleep:


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Au suivant!


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2010)

Ouais, c'est bien parti pour tenir un mois ....


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Mars 2010)

J'espère que Macinside n'est pas parti sous les tropiques 
sans sa machine !


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2010)

Il est plongé dans le Grévisse 


Aie, ouille, pas taper


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mars 2010)

Ou alors la bonne réponse est parmi les quelques derniers noms qui ont été donnés et il nous laisse marner et nous acharner encore un peu avant de l'annoncer!
Ou pas...


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mars 2010)

Kamoulox !!!


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2010)

ça joue au yams ici tiens!


----------



## koeklin (27 Mars 2010)

En attendant c'est pas "Yams" Tiersen sur la photo, non?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

oui, ou alors yam's *BENABAR ??
**BENABAR* ... *BENABAR* ... *BENABAR*...*BENABAR* ... *BENABAR* ...
*[BEBE]NA[BARBELIVIEN]

*_Tous les (2) indices_



_nt (on s'occupe comme on peut, hein ... )_


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)

Pendant ce temps là, dans les îles...


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2010)

.....................et bien ici sur le forum de qui est ce on joue aux dés 

[YOUTUBE]EjF1RD4MdyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2010)

putain de chinois, c'est de leurs fautes si vous n'avez pas trouver qui était ce type


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

Donc c'est pas *Benabar* ....  

Thomas Dutronc, alors ? (son papa avait des accointances avec les chinois ....)

[YOUTUBE]3D6LrpIerk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2010)

Inophis ?

Jean-Marie Ecay ?

Jean Michel Jarre ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Dantès Dailiang?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

roberto alagna ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Eric Zemmour ?


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

Aucune bonne réponse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Tu peux pas nous aiguiller ? .


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux pas nous aiguiller ? .



il est possible qu'il soit la réincarnation de Jesus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Jean-Louis Aubert ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Lalanne Francis ? 





​


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2010)

Pfff, déjà dit Pamoi, mince, fô suivre un peu


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pfff, déjà dit Pamoi, mince, fô suivre un peu



avec Mackie, on sait jamais ... t'avais pas illustré, en plus ... 

Edit:
Bouchitey ? (De toutes façons ça risque rien de dire des c*nneries  )


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> avec Mackie, on sait jamais ... t'avais pas illustré, en plus ...



C'est vrai que ton illustration est bien. Cool.

Et puis ca se trouve, on cherche le voisin de palier de Mackie qui en est à son 3e cours de guitare (made in China) jazz et qui sera une star nationale dans seulement 20 ans


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et puis ca se trouve, on cherche le voisin de palier de Mackie qui en est à son 3e cours de guitare (made in China) jazz et qui sera une star nationale dans seulement 20 ans



ça peut.En fait c'est lui: (look jésus, guitare made in china, qui chante barbelivien et qui aime le jazz):





mais je ne connais pas son nom.


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

j'ai pas dit qu'il l'était  aucun rapport avec Francis   et il ne chante pas barbelivien ni du du jazz, un peu de métal parfois


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

*Bernie Bonvoisin !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Hubert-Félix Thiéfaine?


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> *Bernie Bonvoisin !!!!!!!!*



il y a de l'idée, si si, mais ce n'est pas cela, ni hubert machin chose


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Un membre des Béru ?


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

*Raël*





Il fait aussi dans le métal & dans la réincarnation du fils de Dieu...et d'autres machins choses. 
De plus, il est très apprécié de ses voisins.


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Un membre des Béru ?



il de l'idée, mais je pense que tu ne sais même pas qui c'est


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Jacques Dezandre ?


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

*Sébastien Tellier​*Assez trash pour faire l'Eurovision...
Fait peut -être un carton en Chine...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Ou


----------



## Iotai (28 Mars 2010)

Didier Super ! (Je passais dans les parages)


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

Iotai a dit:


> Didier Super ! (Je passais dans les parages)



Yes  enfin avec tout les indices que j'ai laisser (titre de chansons), il aura fallut une semaine pour trouver  La photo est sur son site


----------



## Iotai (28 Mars 2010)

Oh et puis, des chansons de lui, _'yena des biens_...
Dans le même genre, je vous propose  ce portrait :








Ce n'est pas bien compliqué... Faites vos jeux !​


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Facile.
Freddy Mercury


----------



## Iotai (28 Mars 2010)

Ce fut bref en effet... Ceci dit, c'est Fredd_ie_ Mercury 

Bonne continuation


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Le nouveau : (Encore une qui sera pliée avant la fin de l'apéro ... )







edit:
Fredd*ie* Mercury, effectivement, j'avais jamais fait attention ....


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2010)

jerry lee lewis ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> jerry lee lewis ?



nan, à l'époque où ils avaient le même âge, le mien était plus jeune ... ou peut-être était-ce le contraire ....

_... Ce n'est que le début de la vengeance_ ...


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Ca ne serait Patoi par hasard?..

Ok, elle était facile...

Plus sérieusement, Alice Cooper!


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Bravo !! 
Au suivant ....


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

jean ferrat ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

On a dit vivant 



Fatigué ??


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

il a une tête de français, j'me trompe ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

oui ... 

je vous signale, les p'tits gars, que c'est trouvé et que la main est à Aescleah !!!


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> On a dit vivant
> 
> 
> 
> Fatigué ??


comme tous les week-end 

je crois bien que tu as trouvé ton avatar


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Merci à Pamoi de remettre les choses en place! 

Et voilà la suite!


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Chanteur(se) ?
Ecrivain ?
Scientifique ?
Politique ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Je pencherai pour écrivain 

Européen ?
Américain ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

albert einstein


----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)

Eh bien ça n'aura pas été long, félicitations à shogun HD!


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi pas d'bol 
Oui écrivain Albert Einstein si on veut


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

merci Aescleah je n'ai pas beaucoup de mérite j'ai du la poster il y a qque temps 

voici le nouveau


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

Anglais? 1950?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

politicien ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> politicien ?


 
nan pas politicien


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pamoi pas d'bol
> Oui écrivain Albert Einstein si on veut



c'est pas beau de se moquer .... 


Cinéaste ?

Un indice, des fois ??


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

Euh...
Anglais? 1950?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Euh...
> Anglais? 1950?


 
nan pas anglais

1950 possible


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

ruskov ?

Shogun jt'e préviens t'es pas couché


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ruskov ?
> 
> Shogun jt'e préviens t'es pas couché


 je vois ça 


ruskov ? oui


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Scientifique Russe donc ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Scientifique Russe donc ?


 


nan pas scientifique


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

acteur ?
réalisaeur ?
Police secrète ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> acteur ?
> réalisaeur ?
> Police secrète ?


 

nan
nan
et nan 

t'es pas couché non plus


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

C'est dans cette liste donc : http://www.findagrave.com/php/famous.php?page=country&FScountryid=38

:love:


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est dans cette liste donc : http://www.findagrave.com/php/famous.php?page=country&FScountryid=38
> 
> :love:


 

nan :love:


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan :love:



T'es sur ?? y'a tout de même 467 noms ... 

Alors joueur d'échecs, musicien ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> T'es sur ?? y'a tout de même 467 noms ...
> 
> Alors joueur d'échecs, musicien ?


 

je me suis arrêté à la première 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est dans la liste mais en very famous

musicien


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2010)

Artiste ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Ok alors on va changer de liste : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catégorie:Musicien_russe

:love:

Pianiste ?
Chef d'orchestre ?
Violoniste ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Artiste ?


 


oui musicien


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

Tiens au pif, je viens de penser à lui... 




Scheize... toasted


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Tiens au pif, je viens de penser à lui...
> 
> ​
> Scheize... toasted


 

nan mais le son est caractéristique


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Chostakovitch


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Chostakovitch


 


nan palui


----------



## MacSedik (28 Mars 2010)

c'est alexandre borodine? (qui a pris du poids... )


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Rostropovitch ?


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

Tikhon Khrennikov?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est alexandre borodine? (qui a pris du poids... )


 

nan palui

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Rostropovitch ?


 


nan pas ressemblant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------




rabisse a dit:


> Tikhon Khrennikov?


 


nan palui


----------



## MacSedik (28 Mars 2010)

Balakirev???


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Balakirev???


 

nan  palui


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

A force on va y arriver ...


----------



## MacSedik (28 Mars 2010)

c'est pas prokofiev?? 

Musicien : compositeur? chef d'orchestre? DJ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Mort ? Vivant ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> A force on va y arriver ...


 


courage et avec l'heure en moins dans le cornet c'est pas gagné pour le boulot demain:rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (28 Mars 2010)

Koussevitski????


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Bon, allez
Moussorgsky, et on va au dodo .


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est pas prokofiev??
> 
> Musicien : compositeur? chef d'orchestre? DJ?


 

interprète


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

Non rien


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mort ? Vivant ?


 

mort 

il est bien dans ta liste et la photo vient de là 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> Koussevitski????


 

nan   nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, allez
> Moussorgsky, et on va au dodo .


 


palui

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------




rabisse a dit:


> Ki?
> (Oui je sais je floode..)


 


nan nan


pour vous aider violoniste


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Bon, [SIZE=+2]*David Oistrakh
et on va au dodo !!!

 
*[/SIZE]


----------



## rabisse (28 Mars 2010)

David  Oïstrakh...
Bravo Pamoi!


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, [SIZE=+2]*David Oistrakh*[/SIZE]
> *[SIZE=+2]et on va au dodo !!![/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=+2] [/SIZE]*


 
[YOUTUBE]fNCeYKfAOZI[/YOUTUBE]


 bravo pamoi il s'agissait bien de David Oistrakh un des plus grand violoniste russe du XX siècle


BONNE NUIT A TOUS ET TOUTES :sleep:


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> David  Oïstrakh?



... Again !!  (en plus t'as édité !! re- )

Bonne nuit Shogun


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Mars 2010)

Pamoi on t'attend la, on est chaud !!!


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

Bon, ok, un bien introuvable, dans le plus pur Mackie style 

[ça arrive]

edit: c'est là:


----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ... Again !!  (en plus t'as édité !! re- )



 *OUI*.. Va voir dans tes MP toi!





Etrange ressemblance avec Alexandre Arcady...


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Bien vu !!! 
Mais dans le domaine artistique, je préfère de loin ce qu'a fait notre inconnu.


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Pas d'idée, mais putain qu'il est laid! 

Musicien?
Européen?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Pas d'idée, mais putain qu'il est laid!


nan, c'est la photo ... l'est bô, mon céki !!! 



Aescleah a dit:


> Musicien?
> Européen?


oui
nan


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2010)

Anglo saxon ?
Etat z'Unien ?

Plutôt jazz, classique ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Anglo saxon ?
> Etat z'Unien ?
> 
> Plutôt jazz, classique ?



oui
oui
non - hard rock (mais il était plus jeune ...  )


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Putain, on dirait que tout le monde sèche sur celui-là...

Hard rock américain... des 80's?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Putain, on dirait que tout le monde sèche sur celui-là...


Ben oui, regarde:


Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, ok, un bien introuvable, dans le plus pur Mackie style






Aescleah a dit:


> Hard rock américain... des 80's?



oui, 
non 70's


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2010)

smoking on the water ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Deep Purple ?
Scorpion ?
Toto ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2010)

steve morse ?


----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2010)

Bon j'ai fait quelques emplettes sur Google... 
Alors dans les plus probables bien que je n'ai pu retrouver l'image de l'*inconnuuu!!*
Ted Nugent?
Roger Glover?
Ian Paice?
Ian Gillan?
Steve Morse?
Randy Jo Hobbs?
Dave Mustaine?

Par'c'que les *HardeuRauckeurs* des 70's ils ont pris un bon coup derrière les étiquettes... 
Ce qui m'a permis quelques fulgurantes crises de rire 

*Ainsi...(Pardon Pamoi)... qui est ce môssieur?*



*David Lee Roth​*:love::love::love::love:​


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Ahhhhh Van Halen, oui oui oui


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Je ris ... ha ha ha 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec cela je peux vous occuper un mois ​






Evidemment rien de tout ce qui a été cité plus haut ...

Un indice au prochain tour ...​


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2010)

chanteur ou musikos ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Musicien, oui.


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2010)

black sabbath ?
led zeplin ?
:rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

T'es sur qu'il est ricain, actif dans les 70's, hein?!
Parce que si tu t'es gouré, ça va chier des bulles!!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Le petit Pamoi est prié de répondre à toutes nos questions


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, ok, un bien introuvable, dans le plus pur Mackie style
> 
> [ça arrive]
> 
> edit: c'est là:



Juste une question : la tof, c'est lui maintenant ou lui dans les 70's ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Il a une tronche de Abba ce mec je trouve


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le petit Pamoi est prié de répondre à toutes nos questions&#8230;



le problème, les p'tits gars ... c'est que vous faites dans le connu (tres bons groupes ou individus, mais connus....)

Si on veut que ça dure, on fait dans l'underrated, voyez? 

Edit:


Aescleah a dit:


> T'es sur qu'il est ricain, actif dans les 70's, hein?!
> Parce que si tu t'es gouré, ça va chier des bulles!!!



Mon groupe préféré des 70's, je connais un peu .... 



Romuald a dit:


> Juste une question : la tof, c'est lui maintenant ou lui dans les 70's ?



C'est lui aujourd'hui (ou hier, mais y'a pas trop longtemps, quoi ...)


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Un connu quand même parce que le cousin de la belle-mère du frangin, ouais bof


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> le problème, les p'tits gars ... c'est que vous faites dans le connu (tres bons groupes ou individus, mais connus....)
> 
> Si on veut que ça dure, on fait dans l'underrated, voyez?
> 
> ...



Forcément, si tu fous une photo de papy qui faisait des répèt' dans son garage du Wyoming, on va en chier pour trouver...


----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> T'es sur qu'il est ricain, actif dans les 70's, hein?!
> Parce que si tu t'es gouré, ça va chier des bulles!!!



Nan nan nan, il est à moi... :style:



Le nom de celui là m'a bien plu!

*Lynyrd Skynyrd*?


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Un connu quand même parce que le cousin de la belle-mère du frangin, ouais bof



Ah tiens, t'as été plus rapide que moi


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

p'tin les mecs .... 
j'ai dit : underrated (sous-estimé, quoi ...) pas unknown !!!!

lynyrd, c'est pas ça mais c'est cool....  +1 !!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Kerry Livgren ?

Un mec des Kansas quoi&#8230;


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mars 2010)

philippe manoeuvre sort du corps de pamoi 


un ovni ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Bon, allez... un pt'tit coup de main:


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Tu confonds Disco et Hard Rock mon bon ami


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Oh bordel... Neal Smith!!!


----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2010)

Bon faut affiner!
Guitariste?
Auteur?
Compositeur?

Oubliez!
 Neal Smith!!!


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Kerry Livgren ?
> 
> Un mec des Kansas quoi&#8230;


Plutot Arizona



shogun HD a dit:


> philippe manoeuvre sort du corps de pamoi
> 
> 
> un ovni ?


 




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu confonds Disco et Hard Rock mon bon ami&#8230;



ouarf !! re - 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> Oh bordel... Neal Smith!!!



Toi t'es fort !!! 

Edit:


rabisse a dit:


> Bon faut affiner!
> Guitariste?



Après avoir posté la photo d'un batteur, tu peux remarquer que je ne dis rien ....


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

Sa drogue favorite : 
- LSD ?
- Ether ?
- Cocaine ?
- Fumette ?
- Hypophyse ?

Bon ben Aescleah a torché le bouzin'


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bon ben Aescleah a torché le bouzin'



Un peu, oui !!!


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)

Bon je vous trouve la suite, je poste dans un moment


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Après avoir posté la photo d'un batteur, tu peux remarquer que je ne dis rien ....


Si seulement tu avais posté celle-la :




(noter le vernis à ongles)


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Si seulement tu avais posté celle-la :
> 
> 
> 
> (noter le vernis à ongles)



J'ai hésité à la poster au lieu du 1er protrait ... et puis vous connaissant, je me suis dit que c'était pas une bonne idée  !!!  
En tous cas, ils ont de l'humour mes idoles de jeunesse


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Désolé de vous avoir fait attendre, voilà la suite!


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mars 2010)

président américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

Americain ?
Européen ?

Arts ?
Politique ?
Sciences ?

Hé hé ...


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> président américain ?



Président non, américain oui!




Pamoi a dit:


> Americain ?
> Européen ?
> 
> Arts ?
> ...



Americain, arts


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

Peinture ?
Musique ? rock ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Peinture ?
> Musique ? rock ?



Non, rien de tout ça 

Tu m'as l'air chaud ce matin, je sens que mon "inconnu" va pas passer midi!


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2010)

Et ben, certains ont déjà abusé du café 

cinéma, TV ?
danse ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et ben, certains ont déjà abusé du café
> 
> cinéma, TV ?
> danse ?



Cinéma ^^


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2010)

Metteur en scene ?
Acteur ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Metteur en scene ?
> Acteur ?



Acteur. Doucement, on s'approche


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

De Niro ??? (la petite fossette sur la joue ... )


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2010)

C'est clair, on touche au but : un acteur américain du XXe siecle, mâle, on n'a guère le choix.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est clair, on touche au but : un acteur américain du XXe siecle, mâle, on n'a guère le choix.



Ben de cette génération, y'a a tout de même 3 ou 4 possibles ....


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> De Niro ??? (la petite fossette sur la joue ... )



Non, ce n'est pas lui!



Sly54 a dit:


> C'est clair, on touche au but : un acteur américain du XXe siecle, mâle, on n'a guère le choix.



En effet, ils sont pas si nombreux


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mars 2010)

John Wayne ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

Né plutôt dans les 20/30's ou les 40's ???


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> John Wayne ?



Non plus!



Pamoi a dit:


> Né plutôt dans les 20/30's ou les 40's ???



Ca chauffe! Dans les 30's


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mars 2010)

Steve mcqueen ?


----------



## rabisse (30 Mars 2010)

Marlon Brando?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Steve mcqueen ?



Non!



rabisse a dit:


> Marlon Brando?



Non plus!


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

Gene Hackmann ... ou un indice 

Edit:
au fait ... vivant ? 


ou un indice ?  

Edit 2 le retour:
est-ce qu'il est dans la liste de son année de naissance *là* ?

ou un indice ? :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Mars 2010)

James Dean


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Mars 2010)

J'enchaîne illico puisque le temps passe:
Bienfaitrice des hommes


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mars 2010)

edit


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)

Brigitte Lahaie ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Mars 2010)

Ah, on revient 
Juste au moment où je dois m'absenter 
Ni homme, ni porno (la dame) et je rajoute pour ajouter: pas française, ça élimine pas mal de qui est-ce


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2010)

Scientifique ?

Mère teresa ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Mars 2010)

Quand j'ai écrit hommes, j'aurais dû écrire Hommes, ou mâles, mais faut bien commencer 
Question de point de vue, j'aurais pu écrire femmes ou Femmes, mais étant plutôt attiré par le sexe opposé, bon là je crois que j'embrouille.
Sinon, assez loin de la science et de la religion, de la littérature ou du cinéma.
J'ai un super-indice à ne pas vous fournir 
Bon je vais manger  (ce n'est bien sûr pas un indice, sauf celui de ma présence intermittente)


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

anthropologue ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2010)

anthropophage ? 


A vécu en Asie ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> J'enchaîne illico puisque le temps passe:
> Bienfaitrice des hommes



Oui, il ya des gens qui travaillent!.. 

Et en effet, c'était bien James Dean


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Oui, il ya des gens qui travaillent!..
> 
> On est deux alors :rateau:
> Et en effet, c'était bien James Dean


Merci de confirmer 
Je préfère rester sur mon quant-à-soi, à demain :sleep:


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mars 2010)

la soeur de mr spoke ??


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)

Diana Spencer alias Lady Di?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:
			
		

> Diana Spencer alias Lady Di?


Lady Di ?? 

Mais j'ai pas d'idée non plus ....


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

La mère de Cartman ?


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Mars 2010)

Bonne nuit ?
Avant de partir quelques heures, indice : Jacques Dutronc.
Ça devrait vous suffire


----------



## Aescleah (31 Mars 2010)

Françoise Hardy?


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Mars 2010)

De retour 
Dernier maxi indice: BMW


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2010)

Une psycho-anthropo-sociologue allemande copine avec Dutronc. 
Ah oui, c'est plus clair, là, du coup !!!


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour !
Je vous signale qu'outre les indices, j'ai donné quelque part la réponse en toutes lettres 
Trouvez avant 8H10, car après je repars tuer le bison


----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je préfère rester sur mon quant-à-soi



on avait vu .... mais c'est pas plus clair ...


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

Tu brûles


----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tu brûles



euh... non, ça ne m'a pas éclairé il y a 2 jours, pas plus aujourd'hui ... langocha !!! :sleep:


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

De passage
Dutronc: Mini, mini, mini
BMW: Mini.
Alors


----------



## duracel (1 Avril 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> De passage&#8230;
> Dutronc: Mini, mini, mini
> BMW: Mini.
> Alors


 

Mini Mathy...........


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

Sans vouloir être désobligeant, je la vois mal avec le truc de l'autre :rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

Dani ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

Pas française


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2010)

Allemande ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

Plutôt Beatles


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

Ah... moi je suis du camp d'en face, tu sais les pierres qui roulent, donc bon...


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

Stones aussi, enfin c'est pour situer l'époque.
Je ne vends pas mes 20 33T vinyl des Stones


----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2010)

mme Austin ?


----------



## rabisse (1 Avril 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bienfaitrice des hommes





Nouvoul a dit:


> indice : Jacques Dutronc.





Nouvoul a dit:


> Dernier maxi indice: BMW





Nouvoul a dit:


> j'ai donné quelque part la réponse en toutes lettres





Nouvoul a dit:


> Dutronc: Mini, mini, mini
> BMW: Mini.
> Alors





Nouvoul a dit:


> Pas française



De la famille d' *Alec Issigonis*, le concepteur de le Mini?

:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2010)

Mary Quant


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2010)

"Je préfère rester sur mon quant-à-soi" ...

___
était-ce un indice ? le nom où ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------

Raaah battu Mary Quant la créatrice de la minijupe  et oui bienfaitrice des hommes


----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Mary Quant



:love:


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

Rien à voir avec les voitures, quoiqu'en descendant c'est agréable à voir 
Pas chanteuse, pas peintre, pas écrivain(e), pas actrice, pas scientifique
Je m'étais habitué à vos fulgurantes prémonitions dans pas mal de recherches de personnages, ça m'étonne que personne n'ait encore trouvé :hein:
D'autant que le nom de la dame a été mis, relisez bien 

Le temps que je réponde et envoie, la bonne réponse est arrivée, à Romuald


----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2010)

Enfin, bon, bienfaitrice des hommes c'est méga-capillotracté, comme indice ....


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, ok, un bien introuvable, dans le plus pur Mackie style
> 
> [ça arrive]
> 
> edit: c'est là:



Et ton indice, là, il était pas capillo-tracté :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2010)

Bon, un facile, histoire de changer. Par contre la je vais diner, donc vous avez le temps de réfléchir


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2010)

Cocteau ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Avril 2010)

La vache !
En moins d'une minute ! 

Romuald, prends ton temps, finis tes sangliers, yapa d'urgence !


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2010)

http://www.marcelproust.it/imagg/cocteau/cocteau_man_ray_1922.jpg


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Qui-est-ce ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

Sportif ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Oui... Il le porte sur lui


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Avril 2010)

Tennisman Lacoste ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Non... Ma remarque n'était pas un indice  Mais une constatation de son apparence.
Un indice : avec Zeus


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

Français ?
Sponsorisé par Athena ? 

edit:


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Français oui
sponsor : je ne lui connais pas celui-ci... Mais ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)

Sebastien Flute, le tireur à l'arc?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Tu es trop bon

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

A tout jamais sur le mont Olympe depuis sa médaille d'or en 1992
http://www.lequipe.fr/Portfolio/Aussi/PORTFOLIO_QSD_FLUTE.html


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)

Et voici la suite, pas trop difficile


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Américain?
Anglais
Français ?
Artiste ?
Acteur de Cinéma ?
XXe s. ?
Vivant ?


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Américain?
> Anglais
> Français ?
> Artiste ?
> ...



Acteur americain du XXe s. toujours vivant.
Il va pas faire long feu mon 'inconnu'!


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

Steven Seagal


----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)

Eh bien voilà, bravo à Pamoi qui a torché l'affaire en moins de deux!


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

Indice: Amateur d'AC/DC




​


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2010)

Moi, moi, moi 


Anglophone ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

oui


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Avril 2010)

AC/DC, rien ne dit qu'il s'agisse d'un métal rouillé 
Plutôt dans l'électricité, ou je m'égare


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

...C'est bien une croix gammée sur son bras ?
Si oui, est-ce un indice involontaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> AC/DC, rien ne dit qu'il s'agisse d'un métal rouillé
> Plutôt dans l'électricité, ou je m'égare



pas d'electricité pour le moment ....



rabisse a dit:


> ...C'est bien une croix gammée sur son bras ?
> Si oui, est-ce un indice involontaire ?



Oui, oui ... 
plutôt qu'un indice, une indication sur le genre du personnage ... (j'ai choisi cette photo là, on le reconnait moins facilement)


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2010)

Acteur ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

pas acteur du tout.
ou alors c'eût été dans une tragédie, style Richard III ...


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2010)

scientifique ?
Homme politique ?

Je lui trouve une ressemblance avec Dom' de Villepin


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ou alors c'eût été dans une tragédie, style Richard III ...


Assassin! 
Fratricide!


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> scientifique ?
> Homme politique ?
> 
> Je lui trouve une ressemblance avec Dom' de Villepin



Voir ci-dessous 



rabisse a dit:


> Assassin!
> Fratricide!



yes !!!
non


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Mark David Chapman?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

j'ai parlé d'AC/DC, pas des Beatles .... la réponse est non


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Bon c'est pas un de la bande à Baader, ça c'est sûr... :rateau:
Anglophone, mais anglais, américain, australien?
Assassin de personnes historiques, combat politique ou simple taré de base?
...simple taré de base...
... 

...*LUI*



*Charles Manson​*


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Bon c'est pas un de la bande à Baader, ça c'est sûr... :rateau:
> Anglophone, mais anglais, américain, australien?
> Assassin de personnes historiques, combat politique ou simple taré de base?
> ...simple taré de base...
> ...



Américain, évidemment pas Manson
Un peu le même genre, mais plutot taré solitaire, sans le coté gourou de Manson ....

ça chauffe, là ...


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2010)

Marylin Manson ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Avril 2010)

Pfff! des tarés solitaires sur-armés américains, y'en a plein le sud des united states of soddom! :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Marylin Manson ?



des fois on croit dire une c*nnerie, et puis finalement ... 



rabisse a dit:


> Pfff! des tarés solitaires sur-armés américains, y'en a plein le sud des united states of soddom! :rateau:



ben oui mais c'est le jeu ma pov' lucette !!! 

Alors donc:
1 - c'est pas le sud
2 - si c'était un taré _anonyme_, il n'aurait pas sa place ici :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Mick Jagger ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2010)

Edgar Ray Killen, membre du KKK


----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)

Je crois qu'il s'agit de Richard Ramirez, qui se faisait _Night Prowler _d' AC/DC en boucle avant d'aller tuer ses victimes, le monsieur étant un tueur en série.

J'ai bon?


----------



## koeklin (3 Avril 2010)

...et dont l'ex-bassiste (et tout nouveau guitariste) de Marylin Manson a repris le nom pour son pseudo au sein du groupe . Comme le disait Paslui "des fois on croit dire une c*nnerie, et puis finalement ...  "


----------



## Pamoi (3 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je crois qu'il s'agit de Richard Ramirez, qui se faisait _Night Prowler _d' AC/DC en boucle avant d'aller tuer ses victimes, le monsieur étant un tueur en série.
> 
> J'ai bon?


 
ben voila !!!! c'est *lui*.
Pour en revenir à Marilyn Manson, leur basiste a (avait ?) pour pseudonyme Twiggy Ramirez, référence à ce fameux Richard Ramirez (je vous passe les détails du pourquoi Twiggy). 
Et AC/DC référence électrique: pas encore, car il est toujours dans le couloir de la mort.

Bravo. A toi 

Edit: mention spéciale à koeklin +1


----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)

La suite:





Je repasse plus tard ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Marilyn Manson ? .


----------



## shogun HD (3 Avril 2010)

un copain à obispo ?


----------



## rabisse (3 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un copain* d'*obispo ?


Tu as raison, il est assis à l'arrière à gauche...à côté de Pamoi. :rateau:
Country music ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Tu as raison, il est assis à l'arrière à gauche...à côté de Pamoi. :rateau:
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)

Non, il n'est pas chanteur, mais musicien.
Et pas dans la country


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2010)

Vic Chessnut ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2010)

la chaise roulante est occasionnelle, ou définitive ?

anglais, américain, européen ?

un indice ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)

Le monsieur est anglais, et sa chaise roulante définitive. Histoire de donner un indice, notre homme donnait dans le heavy metal


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2010)

Jeff Beccerra ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Jeff Beccerra ?



Non, ce n'est pas lui (d'ailleurs il est américain, le mien est englais )


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2010)

Robert Wyatt ? sans la barbe !:rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Robert Wyatt ? sans la barbe !:rateau:



Non plus!

Autre indice: notre homme a joué dans un groupe britannique, mais également dans un groupe français


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2010)

Kevin MORRIS ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Kevin MORRIS ?



Non ce n'est pas lui non plus! On dirait que mon 'inconnu' pose quelques difficultés!


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2010)

aurais tu un indice ? 
Sinon on te balance une liste de 500 musiciens anglais, et on finira par le trouver, ton bonhomme ... 

Au fait:
musique classique (eh oui, membre d'un groupe philarmonique, par ex ...), pop, rock, ou métal ?

Guitare, violon, piano, basse, contre-basse, instrument à vent ... ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> aurais tu un indice ?
> Sinon on te balance une liste de 500 musiciens anglais, et on finira par le trouver, ton bonhomme ...
> 
> Au fait:
> ...



Il me semble avoir déjà donné plusieurs indices... 

Pour récapituler: heavy metal, anglais, a joué dans un groupe britannique et un groupe français
Et un nouveau: le monsieur était batteur


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble avoir déjà donné plusieurs indices...
> 
> Pour récapituler: heavy metal, anglais, a joué dans un groupe britannique et un groupe français
> Et un nouveau: le monsieur était batteur



oui, j'avais zappé 'heavy Metal' :rose:

Clive Burr (Maiden et Trust ...)

PS depuis l'indice des groupes anglais et français, je pensais à Nicko Mc Brain ... mais ça collait pas 

*Edit : *


rabisse a dit:


> Tu as raison, il est assis à l'arrière à gauche...à côté de Pamoi. :rateau:


et derrière effectivement c'est pas moi !!! c'est Paul Di Anno !!! je m'disais bien, depuis le début .... 
la photo est prise lors d'une réunion de Iron Maiden Mark I ??


----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, j'avais zappé 'heavy Metal' :rose:
> 
> Clive Burr (Maiden et Trust ...)
> 
> ...



Bravo à toi! 
Au final je ne suis pas vraiment surpris que ce soit toi qui as fini par trouver la réponse


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)

Robert Rodriguez


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2010)

5 minutes montre en main pour trouver ! 

Z'avez un truc ?
Ah ! En fait Pamoi et Aescleah sont une seule et même personne


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2010)

J'avair rien d'autre sous la main, de rapide et pas trop difficile, à poster ... 
La prochaine, si j'arrive un jour à reprendre la main, sera terrible !! :rateau:

Voilà, à toi


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Désolé pour l'attente, la suite (qui ne devrait pas poser trop de souci ): 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h53 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> 5 minutes montre en main pour trouver !
> 
> Z'avez un truc ?
> Ah ! En fait Pamoi et Aescleah sont une seule et même personne




Chuuuuuuuuuuuut, tu le dis à personne hein


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)

Actrice ou chanteuse ?
US ou GB ?


----------



## koeklin (6 Avril 2010)

Dire que même à cette époque elle était connue : Drew Barrymore


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Dire que même à cette époque elle était connue : Drew Barrymore



La flemme de chercher ...


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Dire que même à cette époque elle était connue : Drew Barrymore



En effet ^^

A toi!


----------



## koeklin (6 Avril 2010)

Bon zalor 7 zolie blonde Céki ?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Avril 2010)

la maman de laura ingals ? 

edit: alias la maman de melissa gilbert


----------



## pascalady971 (6 Avril 2010)

la vache qui rit:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Américaine ?


----------



## koeklin (6 Avril 2010)

Oui américaine, originaire d'une petite localité comme Laura ingalls et sans doute la vache qui rit (sauf que cette dernière n'est pas américaine).


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Avril 2010)

vivante ou DCD ?
Actrice et danseuse ?


----------



## koeklin (6 Avril 2010)

vivante, actrice, danceuse et autres...


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Avril 2010)

gwyneth Paltrow ?


----------



## koeklin (6 Avril 2010)

Oubliez les actrices (c'est probablement assez anecdotique dans son cas)


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Avril 2010)

Jen


----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2010)

C'est drôle, je l'imagine avoir cinquante deux ans aujourd'hui, elle pourrait s'appeler Stone...
Sharon de son prénom?
En même temps, c'est *koeklin* (Membre d'élite excusez du peu) qui poste... 
Alors je propose Sarah Palin!


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)

*Dita Von Teese*


----------



## koeklin (6 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> La prochaine, si j'arrive un jour à reprendre la main, sera terrible !! :rateau:


    Voilà, j'espère que ça va être terrible parce que c'est maintenant! À toi, Patoi.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Voilà, j'espère que ça va être terrible parce que c'est maintenant! À toi, Patoi.



Finalement, je serai magnanime ... une facile ...






NON JE N'AI PAS DE PHOTO PLUS GRANDE !!!


----------



## rabisse (6 Avril 2010)

Français? Année 40?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)

non
non.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Merde, je passe l'après-midi dans le train et je loupe Dita!..

Bon, je vais me rattraper sur notre nouvel inconnu, qui me semble-t-il se nomme John Michael Osbourne, plus connu sous le nom d' Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)

quand je vous disais que c'etait facile ... 

A toi Aescleah !!


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Et voilà la suite, avec une star incontestable


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Avril 2010)

Matt Damon ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Non, ce n'est pas lui!
Par contre, c'est vrai que physiquement il y a quelque chose!


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2010)

Di Caprio ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Di Caprio ?



Non plus, mais il s'agit bien d'un acteur


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

geroges clooney ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> geroges clooney ?



Non plus!


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

brad pitt ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> brad pitt ?



Non plus 
Indice: Européen.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2010)

schwarzenegger, par Crom !


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> schwarzenegger, par Crom !



Non, mais y'a de l'idée!


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

daniel craig ?


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Avril 2010)

Je vais être toasted, mais tant pis :rose:
JCVD:


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> daniel craig ?



Non plus!



Nouvoul a dit:


> Je vais être toasted, mais tant pis :rose:
> JCVD:



Et voilà 
A ton tour!


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

non t'es pas toasted


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Avril 2010)

Une femme pour changer, ça devrait aller vite


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Arlette Laguiller?


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Avril 2010)

La lutte finale a été rapide 
A toi pirogy


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Eh bien voilà la suite!


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

il a un air de Jon Voight


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> il a un air de Jon Voight



Mais un air seulement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Robert Redford ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Robert Redford ?



Ce n'est pas lui non plus. Je vous aide un peu: il s'agit d'un musicien.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Avril 2010)

J.-M. J ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2010)

JJG ?


(c'est un nouveau jeu que de ne répondre qu'avec les initiales ? )


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

heavy metal ?
70's ?


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

Hé mais c'est moi Bordel !!! (ah non mince, je suis pas musicien... :/)


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Aucun des noms cités 

Le monsieur donnait dans le black metal


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Vous savez pas diversifier  .


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous savez pas diversifier  .



Je dirais même plus, vous savez pas diversifier... :love:


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous savez pas diversifier  .



Et on est loin d'avoir explorer toute la scène metal  
Promis, la prochaine fois ça sera différent (si prochaine fois il y a!)


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

c'est Dave Mustaine ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

Mustaine, black metal ... ça colle pas 

A part ça, non ...pas d'idée ...

Edit: Varg ??

*Re-Edit*: pour les ceusses qui connaissent pas: *Varg Vikernes*


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Mustaine, black metal ... ça colle pas
> 
> A part ça, non ...pas d'idée ...



En effet, pas vraiment   

Autre indice, qui devrait beaucoup aider... Le monsieur a purgé une peine de prison pour meurtre.

Edit: Dans le mille! A toi!


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

Diversifions ...


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

curé ?


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Là de suite, j'ai pas d'idée... mais il a pas l'air commode le mouflet 

Criminel?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

Non
et euh ... non


----------



## shogun HD (7 Avril 2010)

écrivain français ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2010)

Militaire ?
Scientifique ?
Fin XIX - début XXe siècle ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

non

non
non
oui, à cheval sur les 2 siècles


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

&#1042;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#769;&#1084;&#1080;&#1088; &#1048;&#1083;&#1100;&#1080;&#769;&#1095; &#1059;&#1083;&#1100;&#1103;&#769;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;
Vladimir Ilitch Oulianov?​


Aescleah a dit:


> Et on est loin d'avoir explorer toute la scène métal!



Lui aussi, il a fait dans le métal!


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> &#1042;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1080;&#769;&#1084;&#1080;&#1088; &#1048;&#1083;&#1100;&#1080;&#769;&#1095; &#1059;&#1083;&#1100;&#1103;&#769;&#1085;&#1086;&#1074;
> Vladimir Ilitch Oulianov?​



pas sûr .... il regarde pas du bon coté le tien 










A toi


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

Pamoi!


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

Ce monsieur, grand ennemi d'Al Capone, n'est-il pas Eliot Ness?


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Avril 2010)

Ce mec ressemble à Christian Bale je trouve (ou l'inverse )


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ce monsieur, grand ennemi d'Al Capone, n'est-il pas Eliot Ness?


:mouais:  :mouais:   
Bon d'accord ça peut aller vite...!
Mais là... même si c'est pas difficile!
Faut que tu m'expliques! 
De ta famille...? :rateau:  T'as des posters de lui dans ta chambre!? :rateau: Divination? :rateau:
 Chapeau  

*Du bist dran Aescleah!*



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ce mec ressemble à Christian Bale je trouve (ou l'inverse )


----------



## Aescleah (7 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> :mouais:  :mouais:
> Bon d'accord ça peut aller vite...!
> Mais là... même si c'est pas difficile!
> Faut que tu m'expliques!
> ...



Là c'est un peu coup de bol, j'ai lu une biographie du bonhomme récemment 

Et voici donc la suite, pour continuer dans la diversification


----------



## rabisse (7 Avril 2010)

Nan rien!
Si en fait, philosophe?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2010)

Musicien ?
Chef d'orchestre ?

On dirait un piano devant lui, le truc brillant (à moins que ça ne soit un iPad géant, mais j'ai un doute )


----------



## koeklin (8 Avril 2010)

Harnoncourt


----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)

Notre homme n'est rien de tout ce qui a été proposé pour l'instant.
En fait, le monsieur n'est ni artiste, ni homme politique, ni philosophe.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

un des plus grand physicien de tous les temps

richard feynman en 1975


----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un des plus grand physicien de tous les temps
> 
> richard feynman en 1975



Absolument, bravo à toi! 
A ton tour


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2010)

jean claude magnan, comme dit sur le lien vers la photo ?


----------



## PoM (8 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> jean claude magnan, comme dit sur le lien vers la photo ?



J'aurais dit ça aussi... ;-)


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

PoM a dit:


> J'aurais dit ça aussi... ;-)


 


p'tain j'ai murdé  désolé 

bon et bien bravo romuald 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------



Romuald a dit:


> jean claude magnan, comme dit sur le lien vers la photo ?


 
ouais bon ok d'accord mais vous comprenez .................. j'ai murdé  

200 suburis


----------



## Pamoi (8 Avril 2010)

jean claude magnan?



bon, cétaki, là ... ?


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

c'est à romuald


----------



## koeklin (8 Avril 2010)

En fait shogun HD, dans des cas comme celui-là,  la tradition veut que tu en postes une autre.
Tu sais, les traditions, c'est vach'men important de les respecter.
Et Romuald, il est très à ch'val sur des traditions comme celle-là (si, si) 


... surtout quand il n'a trop d'idée sur le choix de la prochaine photo.


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> En fait shogun HD, dans des cas comme celui-là,  la tradition veut que tu en postes une autre.
> Tu sais, les traditions, c'est vach'men important de les respecter.
> Et Romuald, il est très à ch'val sur des traditions comme celle-là (si, si)
> 
> ...


As-tu déjà vu un bélier à cheval, qui plus est sur des traditions ? 
Je bosse, moi, môssieu, et l'idée, j'en ai une. 


(je reviens)


(ce soir)



:rose:


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2010)

Bon, c'est sur que s'il existe un site recensant les personnalités invitées dans ce célèbre cartoon ça va aller vite, mais c'était histoire de changer un peu des photos...


----------



## Pamoi (8 Avril 2010)

Comme ça vite fait ... Saddam ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Stephen Jay Gould dans Les ailes du délire .


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

sadam hussein ??


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Stephen Jay Gould dans Les ailes du délire .




And the winner is...


----------



## shogun HD (8 Avril 2010)

.........corentin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Devrait être très facile .


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Robert De Niro?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Oui 

Ce fut wapide .


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Ce fut wapide .



Tu as dit que ça devwait êtwe twès facile 

Et voici la suite:


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2010)

Fifi Brindacier ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

Lady Di ? 

Edit: sinon, Heavy Metal ??


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Fifi Brindacier ?



Non, mais il s'agit bien d'une femme 



Pamoi a dit:


> Lady Di ?
> 
> Edit: sinon, Heavy Metal ??



Non plus, et non, pas de Heavy Metal cette fois, après on va se faire engueuler parce qu'on diversifie pas assez


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

Bon allez, serieux maintenant: *copine* avec Brad Pitt ??


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon allez, serieux maintenant: *copine* avec Brad Pitt ??



En effet! 

A ton tour


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

Bon, rapide !!


----------



## shogun HD (9 Avril 2010)

une très vieille photo de freud ?


edit: sinon chansonnier heavy metal


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

non, non. 
pas connu pour ses chansons non plus


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Hé!... mais c'est mon pépé......!

Homme politique anglais? Il ne fait penser à Chamberlain!
Un rapport tout de même avec Sigmund Freud? Si oui, Carl Gustav Jung?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

Pas connu pour ses travaux intellectuels ...


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2010)

Militaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

militaire, oui

autre indice: il n'était pas fils unique


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Celui que l'on appelait Bipi, "semper parati"?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Celui que l'on appelait Bipi, "semper parati"?



en français, Baden Powell ? nan ...


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Oui, Lord Robert Stephenson Smyth Baden-Powell of Gilwell, le huitième des 10 enfants du Révérend Baden Powell.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

Mazette. mais le schmilblick n'avance pas, du coup ...


----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on en chie avec celui-là...


----------



## shogun HD (9 Avril 2010)

britanique ? 


edit : le fondateur des scoot ers


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on en chie avec celui-là...


De quoi tomber en *Pamoi!*son 

_Bon est-ce que c'est Bipi?!_ *Maître*


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2010)

Aurait il brillé durant la guerre de 40 ?
côté Américain ?
côté anglais ?
Général ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on en chie avec celui-là...


J'ai comme l'impression que tu as trouvé, toi ... 


shogun HD a dit:


> britanique ?
> 
> 
> edit : le fondateur des scoot ers


Non, et non non



rabisse a dit:


> De quoi tomber en *Pamoi!*son
> 
> _Bon est-ce que c'est Bipi?!_ *Maître*


Ben toujours pas, disciple ... 

Edit:


jp.pilet a dit:


> Aurait il brillé durant la guerre de 40 ?
> côté Américain ?
> côté anglais ?
> Général ?


Pas militaire comme tu sembles l'entendre.
non à tout, sauf qu'il était effectivement américain.


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Avril 2010)

Militaire et homme politique américain ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

Mort au XXe siècle ?


----------



## koeklin (9 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on en chie avec celui-là...





Pamoi a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression que tu as trouvé, toi ...


Euh... Walter Closet?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Militaire et homme politique américain ?
> 
> Mort au XXe siècle ?


oui, et non
oui



koeklin a dit:


> Euh... Walter Closet?



ou WC Fields ...  
Non, mais il a vraiment trouvé !! (MP)


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)

Le "record" de Mckie va-t-il sauter?..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Leonard Wood ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Leonard Wood ?



nan nan

Bon je récapitule les indices:

rapide
américain
officier
il avait des frères

Bon, là ça devrait pas trop trainer, non ... ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon je récapitule les indices:
> 
> rapide
> américain
> il avait des frères



Jason Prematurejaculation ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jason Prematurejaculation ?


ça colle pas, il était fils unique 

pierre tombale.


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Avril 2010)

Rapide : en course à pied ? en course de voiture ? En avion ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2010)

Rappel:








jp.pilet a dit:


> Rapide : en course à pied ? en course de voiture ? En avion ?



rapide avec ses frangins et 2 potes à eux: Smith & Wesson


----------



## shogun HD (10 Avril 2010)

browning?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Avril 2010)

non.

allez, encore un: my darling clementine


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2010)

j'me disais bien que j'avais déjà vu cette tête quelque part...

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Pamoi (11 Avril 2010)

Romuald vainqueur 

A toi


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


>



Quelqu'un de connu hein, parce que bon, une photo de mamie qui se repose dans l'arrière-cour du château...


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2010)

Y'avait pas plus connue qu'elle à l'époque de sa splendeur


----------



## Pamoi (11 Avril 2010)

Actrice ? Début XXè ?

Lily Brayton ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2010)

non
non
non (connais pas)


----------



## shogun HD (12 Avril 2010)

écrivain ?
française?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

non,

oui, par son mariage


Un petit indice : un nom à rallonge que tout le monde a oublié, au point que son pseudo est devenu le seul sous lequel elle est connue.
Mais pas celui sous lequel on la nomme ou désigne le plus souvent.
héhé©


----------



## shogun HD (12 Avril 2010)

1850 1900 ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

Née bien avant, morte bien après.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Avril 2010)

Anglaise ? Allemande ? (de naissance)


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Avril 2010)

La grand-mère de Plantu


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Avril 2010)

Colette ?


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Avril 2010)

Ah bon, Colette n'était pas écrivain(e) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Avril 2010)

Ouille ! j'a pas lu les post précédents


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Anglaise ? Allemande ? (de naissance)



Non et non



jp.pilet a dit:


> Colette ?



Non plus

J'vous en mets une autre ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Avril 2010)

Bon, OK, russe, alors.


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

eh non...


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Avril 2010)

Hollandaise ?
ou autre pays nordiques ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

Non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Autrichienne ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

C'est froid !


----------



## Macbeth (12 Avril 2010)

La première femme ayant subi une opération de chirurgie esthétique (ratée la première, comme les crêpes).
trêve de Gaudriole :
Célèbre pour elle même ? ou pour son mariage ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

Macbeth a dit:


> La première femme ayant subi une opération de chirurgie esthétique (ratée la première, comme les crêpes).
> trêve de Gaudriole :
> Célèbre pour elle même ? ou pour son mariage ?



Tiens, une question qui fait avancer le schmilblick d'un grand pas !

Renommée nationale avant, internationale après.
Ca mérite une petite photo de plus 



Et je vous remets les deux autres sans supplément de prix


----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)

Bon... Je vais surement me planter... 

Ne serait-ce pas l'impératrice Eugénie, ou encore Eugénie Montijo, ou plus précisément Eugenia Maria Ignacia Augustina Palafox de Guzmán Portocarrero y Kirkpatrick de Closeburn ?

Ouais, y'a des noms qui s'inventent pas...


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

C'est bien elle ! morte à 94 ans en 1920. Un petit portrait de jeunesse, peut-être ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien elle ! morte à 94 ans en 1920. Un petit portrait de jeunesse, peut-être ?



Elle est un poil plus potable sur le portrait...  

Et voici donc la suite:


----------



## shogun HD (12 Avril 2010)

pierre belmare déguisé ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pierre belmare déguisé ?



Ca aurait pu, mais non


----------



## shogun HD (13 Avril 2010)

scientifique ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> scientifique ?



Non. Notre homme était un artiste


----------



## shogun HD (13 Avril 2010)

sculpteur ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> sculpteur ?



Non


----------



## shogun HD (13 Avril 2010)

peintre ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> peintre ?



Pas tout à fait


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Avril 2010)

Photographe ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Photographe ?



Non plus


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Avril 2010)

dessinateur ?
Architecte ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> dessinateur ?
> Architecte ?



Oui, dessinateur !


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Avril 2010)

Tex Avery ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Tex Avery ?



Non, ce n'est pas lui !


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Avril 2010)

Karl Barks ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Karl Barks ?



En effet, c'est bien Carl Barks, créateur de Donald Duck 
C'est donc maintenant à toi !


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

Bon jp, ça fait 18 heures que tu pionces là, faut se lever maintenant, hein !


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2010)

J'arrive, j'arrive, je semais mes patates !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------

voilà, voilà, la photo est petite, pas très nette mais ... ressemblante, c'est assez facile !


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2010)

Ah je l'ai oublié en route


----------



## shogun HD (14 Avril 2010)

Bernard tapie ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

Non...


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

charles bronson ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

Non... On était plus près avec BT


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Claude Nougaro


----------



## shogun HD (15 Avril 2010)

homme politique français ?


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

Chapeau 
A toi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> Claude Nougaro



A toi bien sur :rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Et voici donc la suite


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

JFK ?..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Kurt Cobain ?


----------



## duracel (15 Avril 2010)

Fille ou garçon?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

Ni JFK, ni Kurt Cobain, mais il s'agit bien d'un garçon


----------



## jp.pilet (15 Avril 2010)

Français ?
Américain ?
Anglais ??
vivant ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

Tony Blair ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Français ?
> Américain ?
> Anglais ??
> vivant ?
> ...



Oui il est vivant, mais il n'est d'aucun de ces pays 
Ce n'est donc pas Tony Blair


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Avril 2010)

Un bel Irlandais rouquin ?
Ou un slave ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h24 ----------

Artiste ?
Sportif ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Un bel Irlandais rouquin ?
> Ou un slave ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h24 ----------
> ...



Ni Irlandais ni rouquin 
Et le monsieur est acteur


----------



## duracel (16 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ni Irlandais ni rouquin
> Et le monsieur est acteur


 
Robert Redford?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Robert Redford?



Non, celui-ci est plus jeune.


----------



## duracel (16 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non, celui-ci est plus jeune.


 
Bob est plus jeune que le qui-est-ce?
ou
le qui-est-ce est plus jeune que Bob?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Bob est plus jeune que le qui-est-ce?
> ou
> le qui-est-ce est plus jeune que Bob?



Qui est-ce est le plus jeune


----------



## duracel (16 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Qui est-ce est le plus jeune


 
Mais qui est le plus jeune?
Mais qui est-ce qui est sur la première base?
Mais Ki?

Acteur américain plus jeune:
Opla, je tente Bard Pitt?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Mais qui est le plus jeune?
> Mais qui est-ce qui est sur la première base?
> Mais Ki?
> 
> ...



Te voilà maintenant perdu, j'ai précisé plus haut qu'il n'était pas américain 
Ce n'est donc pas Brad Pitt. En revanche, à un an près, notre inconnu a le même âge


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Avril 2010)

Allemand ?
Italien ??
suedois ???
Japonais (par la bonne) ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Allemand ?
> Italien ??
> suedois ???
> Japonais (par la bonne) ?



Nan, rien de tout ça


----------



## duracel (16 Avril 2010)

Britannique?
Français?


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Avril 2010)

Matt Damon !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Mark Wahlberg ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

duracel a dit:


> Britannique?
> Français?



Non et non 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Matt Damon !



Non 



C0rentin a dit:


> Mark Wahlberg ?



Non 

Quand même je le précise, il s'agit de quelqu'un d'extrêmement connu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

Un indice : il a été maintes fois nominé aux oscars et golden globes, et a remporté un de chaque, en tant que meilleur acteur.


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Avril 2010)

Jeff Bridges !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Jim Carrey ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Jeff Bridges !!!



Me semble avoir indiqué que le bonhomme est pas américain... 



C0rentin a dit:


> Jim Carrey ?



Non plus !

Autre indice: le monsieur est originaire d'une île... Ca devrait pas mal aider


----------



## shogun HD (16 Avril 2010)

_Javier Angel Encinas Bardem_ est un acteur espagnol né le 1er mars 1969 aux Iles Canaries ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> _Javier Angel Encinas Bardem_ est un acteur espagnol né le 1er mars 1969 aux Iles Canaries ?



Non non, j'ai dit un mec mega connu ! Je le connais pas ce type là


----------



## Pamoi (16 Avril 2010)

Russel Crowe, tu connais ??


----------



## Aescleah (16 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Russel Crowe, tu connais ??



Ah ben voilà !!!  
C'est donc à ton tour maintenant 

Content de te revoir par ici


----------



## Pamoi (16 Avril 2010)

Merci 

Bon, le nouveau:


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2010)

artiste français ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2010)

Artiste, disons oui, mais pas français.

A cheval sur les XIXè et XXè s.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Ah, je vois que cette fois on a choisi un écrivain


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2010)

Ben oui ... culture, quand tu nous tiens ...


----------



## rabisse (17 Avril 2010)

Allemand?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Allemand?



pas aux dernières nouvelles


----------



## Pamoi (18 Avril 2010)

Autre indice
les voyages forment la jeunesse


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

Kipling.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Avril 2010)

Impec. A toi


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

Englishmen in New-York?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

Il est allé loin mais pas à New-York... enfin, il n'y a pas laissé trace.

Ailleurs par contre, même où il n'est pas allé on a évoqué son nom.

Yes. Sujet de sa majesté impériale.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

Ecossais de naissance?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Ecossais de naissance?



Sais pas, faut que je vérifie. Ferme les yeux.

Edit : ouai.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Edit : ouais.



 Bon je me lance, Sir Thomas Johnstone Lipton?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Bon je me lance, Sir Thomas Johnstone Lipton?



Non.

Pour New-York &#8212; du coup j'ai vérifié &#8212; il y a quand même fait couler beaucoup d'encre. <&#8212; ceci est un indice.

Et je corrige un truc : n'a pas été sujet de sa majesté *impériale*. <&#8212; ceci est autre un indice.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)

un rapport avec le titanic ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un rapport avec le titanic ?



Pas du tout. Toi, t'as pas fait attention au deuxième indice.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

Un rapport avec le journalisme?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Un rapport avec le journalisme?



Indirect. Ce fut bien plus un sujet, même s'il a effectué de nombreuses publications.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2010)

Le missionnaire et explorateur africaniste David Livingstone. Il est mort en 1873, trois ans avant la proclamation de Victoria comme impératrice des Indes, et n'a donc pu effectivement être sujet de sa majesté impériale.

Je passe mon tour.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

Journalisme New-York => New-York Herald envoya Henry Stanley à sa recherche. Leur rencontre  est un moment d'anthologie du flegme britannique.

Pour toi Rabisse.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Je passe mon tour.



Bon... bravo, super... et on fait comment maintenant... Cratès d'Athènes, Cratès de Mallos, Cratès de Tarse, Cratès de Thèbes, Cratès de Trallès, Cratès de Thria.

Désolé Moonwalker, tu veux bien relancer ou qui veut prend la main ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Bon... bravo, super... et on fait comment maintenant... Cratès d'Athènes, Cratès de Mallos, Cratès de Tarse, Cratès de Thèbes, Cratès de Trallès, Cratès de Thria.
> 
> Désolé Moonwalker, tu veux bien relancer ou qui veut prend la main ?



Ok. J'en ai une belle.


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Ok. J'en ai une belle.



Vivivivi...  
Aristocrate?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

Non. Rien que du sang rouge.


----------



## koeklin (18 Avril 2010)

Emilie Flöge


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Emilie Flöge



Et non !


----------



## koeklin (18 Avril 2010)

Adele Bloch Bauer


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Adele Bloch



Adèle Bloch-Bauer.






Emilie Floge, la voilà avec Gustav Klimt :


----------



## koeklin (18 Avril 2010)

Allez cette fois-ci On recherche un agent double  (si on en croit le sigle sur sa casquette)


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2010)

J'ai trouvé...

... mais je laisse jouer les autres.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

Ca serait pas un certain Florian Innocente ?


----------



## koeklin (18 Avril 2010)

Non tu crois?  ... Pas avec une casquette mac4ever quand même?  


Bon ben à toi Aescleah


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Non tu crois?  ... Pas avec une casquette mac4ever quand même?
> 
> 
> Bon ben à toi Aescleah



Y'a des gens qui ignorent ce qu'est la fidélité...  

Voilà la suite !


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)

pour ma part je ne vois rien

je dirais l'homme invisible david mc callum ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> pour ma part je ne vois rien
> 
> je dirais l'homme invisible david mc callum ?



Chez moi tout va bien, mais rabisse m'a dit qu'il ne voyait rien non plus... Je reposte dans une minute 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)

l'homme invisible de 1959 *Johnny Scripps* ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> l'homme invisible de 1959 *Johnny Scripps* ?



Non ce n'est pas lui !
Ca marche maintenant, ou toujours pas ?.. :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas lui !
> Ca marche maintenant, ou toujours pas ?.. :rose:


 

nan


----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)

Espérons que cette fois soit la bonne...


----------



## shogun HD (18 Avril 2010)

écrivain français ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> écrivain français ?



Ni écrivain, ni français


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

suis je bête NIKOLA TESLA 


désolé je parts au taf la suite


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

Assassin  ??


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Assassin ??


 
nan mais .............


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2010)

Politique ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Politique ?


 

nan pas politique


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan mais .............



mort assassiné ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> mort assassiné ?


 

non mais  y en a plus d'un qui l'auraient bien  fait volontier


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2010)

Business ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Business ?


 
nan voir réponse pour pamoi


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

J'hésite... je balance la réponse de suite comme un gros sale, ou je laisse tout le monde cogiter...


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> J'hésite... je balance la réponse de suite comme un gros sale, ou je laisse tout le monde cogiter...


 



as you like


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> J'hésite... je balance la réponse de suite comme un gros sale, ou je laisse tout le monde cogiter...



Le jeu c'est : tu donnes la réponse, t'assumes l'énigme suivante (pas comme certains gougnafiés).

A toi de voir.

Perso, là je suis dans le brouillard.


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le jeu c'est : tu donnes la réponse, t'assumes l'énigme suivante (pas comme certains gougnafiés).
> 
> A toi de voir.
> 
> Perso, là je suis dans le brouillard.



Oui, j'ai vu ça, c'était moyen comme attitude...

Donc, si je ne m'abuse, ce monsieur n'est autre que le propagandiste nataliste Jacques Bertillon, à l'origine de l'ancêtre de la classification internationale des maladies.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Avril 2010)

Alphonse plutôt, non


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Alphonse plutôt, non



Faut dire que les deux frangins avaient exactement la même gueule, donc c'est bien possible 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

Je viens de vérifier, il semblerait que tu aies raison


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

il s'agissait de alphonse bertillon et non de jaques pour l'invention de la police scientifique.








victoire  Aescleah


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> victoire  Aescleah



Merci c'est gentil, mais dans un sens, c'est Nouvoul qui a vu juste


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Merci c'est gentil, mais dans un sens, c'est Nouvoul qui a vu juste


 

je te le concède tu as lâché bertillon et nouvoul le prénom 

si cela ne pose pas de problème au autres menbres du post, je souhaiterai posé une énigme flash éclair pour départager les deux.

edit: le problème c'est que nouvoul n'est pas connecté ................


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> je te le concède tu as lâché bertillon et nouvoul le prénom
> 
> si cela ne pose pas de problème au autres menbres du post, je souhaiterai posé une énigme flash éclair pour départager les deux.
> 
> edit: le problème c'est que nouvoul n'est pas connecté ................



Moi ça ne me pose pas de problème, mais effectivement il est pas souvent là le bougre


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

bon envoie la nouvoul énigme


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> il s'agissait de alphonse bertillon et non de jaques



Faut dire que prendre un cékidon qui a un frère jumeau, c'est aller au devant des complications .... 

Sur Google Images, y'a les mêmes photos pour les 2 prénoms


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Bon j'espère que Nouvoul ne m'en voudra pas...

Voilà donc la suite :


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

compositeur baroque ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> compositeur baroque ?



Il en a effectivement la tronche, mais non, pas du tout.


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

politique américain ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> politique américain ?



Ni politique, ni américain !


----------



## Pamoi (19 Avril 2010)

alors euh .... scientifique européen ?


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

l'ancêtre de louis defunes ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> alors euh .... scientifique européen ?



Scientifique non, européen oui.



shogun HD a dit:


> l'ancêtre de louis defunes ?



Non


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

Le philosophe Arthur Schopenhauer.


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le philosophe Arthur Schopenhauer.



Absolument ! 

Je te passe la main


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

Un indice : cette image ne fut pas aisée à dénicher.


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)

russe ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> russe ?



-Non-


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)

français ?

marché aux puces ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> français ?
> 
> marché aux puces ?



-Non-


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)

scientifique ?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2010)

Photographe* ? (William Henry Silvester ?)

*si oui, est-il dans *cette* liste ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> scientifique ?


-Non-


Pamoi a dit:


> Photographe ?


-Non-


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)

edit pas scientifique


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un ornithologue ?



-Non-


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)

un rapport avec les oiseaux ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un rapport avec les oiseaux ?



-Non-


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)

écrivain ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> écrivain ?



-Non-

J'ai néanmoins cherché s'il avait laissé des mémoires, mais ça ne semble pas le cas.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2010)

détective ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> détective ?



-Non-


----------



## Aescleah (20 Avril 2010)

Compositeur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Compositeur ?



-Non-

Je sens que vous allez avoir du mal...

Mais pour un indice, il faudra vous approcher un peu plus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Américain, époque 1800 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Américain, époque 1800 ?



Américain. XiXe siècle.


----------



## shogun HD (20 Avril 2010)

l'indice alors.....?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Avril 2010)

Je ne fais que passer
D'après les indices, j'inclinerais pour quelqu'un impliqué dans les petites images, loupe, microscope, ou l'extrêmement petit, très éloigné de la Terre, mais si pas scientifique, astronome ou entomologiste amateur 
Bon, c'est tout, c'était pour faire avancer le schmilblic :sleep:


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> l'indice alors.....?



Léger indice, très léger : Elvis Presley.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2010)

Originaire de Tupelo ... ou de Memphis ??


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Originaire de Tupelo ... ou de Memphis ??



A vécu à Memphis.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Militaire ?
Un rapport avec The Civil War ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Militaire ?
> Un rapport avec The Civil War ?



On s'approche et on gagne un indice : il avait un cheval d'avance.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Un cheval d'avance ??? 

 .... Nathan Bedford Forrest *ici* ou* là
*


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un cheval d'avance ???
> 
> .... Nathan Bedford Forrest *ici* ou* là
> *



Yes!

Le lieutenant Général Nathan Bedford Forrest, aka "le magicien de la celle", aka "ce démon de Forrest" (Sherman).

Il faut aussi le premier Grand Sorcier du K.K.K. première mouture, qu'il organisa et dissout de lui-même.

Il a dit avoir tué 31 hommes au combat et eut 30 chevaux tués sous lui : "j'avais un cheval d'avance".

Hé ! Hé! Tu nous dois deux énigmes Pamoi.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Merci 

en voilà déjà une, facile pour nos érudits habituels ...


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Merci à Pamoi pour avoir solutionné l'énigme, sans quoi on y était encore demain...


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Ouf ... j'ai cru que tu avais déjà donné la solution !!!  
(attends au moins 1 heure ou deux ...  )


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

sam karmann ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

non, pas français


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2010)

Je connais ce visage...

Réalisateur ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ouf ... j'ai cru que tu avais déjà donné la solution !!!
> (attends au moins 1 heure ou deux ...  )



Je crois que le temps est passé... 

L'écrivain Philip Roth?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je crois que le temps est passé...
> 
> L'écrivain Philip Roth?



Tu peux enlever le point d'interrogation.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Au suivant ...


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Au suivant ...



Tu devais pas nous filer deux énigmes?..   

Ok, voici donc la suite:






Bonne chance à tous


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

écrivain ?

poète?

scientifique ?

criminel?

docteur ?

français?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> écrivain ?
> 
> poète?
> 
> ...



Tant qu'à faire : c'est qui ? 

Mode sérieux : Europe ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> écrivain ?
> 
> poète?
> 
> ...



Scientifique, dans un sens oui, mais pas vraiment. Et oui, il est français. Pour le reste, va falloir chercher un peu plus


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Avril 2010)

Un inventeur ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

clément ader


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un inventeur ?



Oui !..



shogun HD a dit:


> clément ader



Et notre cher Shogun a trouvé lequel !


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

la suite donc


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Loris Mélikov ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Loris Mélikov ?



Oh quand même... T'as pas reconnu Samuel Morse ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Oh quand même... T'as pas reconnu Samuel Morse ?



ben ... euh ... non, sinon au lieu de Melikov, j'aurais dit Morse ...  

PS: Bravo !!!


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

Aescleah vainqueur et sans photo finish 


la suite 

où sont les poulardes, les faisants et les porcelets avec une pomme dans la guoule


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Et voici la suite, qui ne devrait pas faire long feu... (à cours d'inspiration, promis le prochain sera bien chiadé )


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> promis le prochain sera bien chiadé )



Arghhh !!! 

A part ça, pas d'idée ...  

Ecrivain US ?


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

le papa de tom selleck ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Arghhh !!!
> 
> A part ça, pas d'idée ...
> 
> Ecrivain US ?



Oui !



shogun HD a dit:


> le papa de tom selleck ?



Nan, pas vraiment


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Avril 2010)

Pour fêter mon 5000e post , je dirai Mark Twain.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pour fêter mon 5000e post , je dirai Mark Twain.



Et c'est une bonne réponse 

A toi !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Et c'est une bonne réponse
> 
> A toi !


Merci. 

Voici le nouveau à découvrir :



​
Qui est-ce ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2010)

Acteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Portif ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Avril 2010)

Ni acteur ni "portif".


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ni acteur ni "portif".



Musicien ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Musicien ?


Disons un lien avec la musique.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Disons un lien avec la musique.



Un danseur ?

Et chorégraphe ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un danseur ?
> 
> Et chorégraphe ?


Non.

Et non.

A la question que tu as supprimée je dis oui.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Quelle question


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelle question




Avant d'éditer, Moonwalker demandait s'il était nord-américain ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Avant d'éditer, Moonwalker demandait s'il était nord-américain ?



Merci.

Bon. Pas sportif, pas acteur, pas musicien mais un lien, pas danseur... mais Nord-américain.

J'vois pas bien le lien avec la musique, mais essayons : Politique ?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Avril 2010)

Parolier de chansons ?
Impresario ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Seulement un lien avec la musique... pourtant ce type ressemble furieusement à Marvin Gaye...


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

phil morris ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Avril 2010)

Absolument d'accord avec Aescleah 

*Là*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Avril 2010)

Désolé pour le retard, je rentre du boulot.
Donc, quand j'ai dit un lien avec la musique, c'était surtout en réponse à Moonwalker qui me demandait si le personnage était musicien.
Puisque le personnage est (était) chanteur (et pas musicien) il a donc forcément un lien avec la musique.
Désolé si je vous ai induis en erreur. 


Aescleah a dit:


> Seulement un lien avec la musique... pourtant ce type ressemble furieusement à Marvin Gaye...


Exact.
A toi la main.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Désolé pour le retard, je rentre du boulot.
> Donc, quand j'ai dit un lien avec la musique, c'était surtout en réponse à Moonwalker qui me demandait si le personnage était musicien.
> Puisque le personnage est (était) chanteur (et pas musicien) il a donc forcément un lien avec la musique.
> (...)



Pas d'accord.

1. Marvin Gaye était chanteur et musicien.
2. Sous "musicien", tu pouvais inclure "chanteur". Un chanteur est un musicien qui utilise sa voix comme instrument.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Il me semblait bien que c'était Marvin Gaye, mais j'avoue que le coup du lien avec le musique m'a fait douter... Bref !

Voici donc la suite:







Bonne chance à tous


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2010)

Compositeur ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Compositeur ?



Non (il n'était donc pas musicien... ).


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non (il n'était donc pas musicien... ).



Ecrivain ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ecrivain ?



Non plus, mais j'ai comme l'impression que cet "inconnu" ne va pas te résister longtemps


----------



## shogun HD (23 Avril 2010)

le papa de laspales ?

y en a qui ont essayé mais ils ont eut des problèmes


----------



## Pamoi (24 Avril 2010)

Scientifique ?
Inventeur, ou pionnier ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> le papa de laspales ?
> 
> y en a qui ont essayé mais ils ont eut des problèmes



Euh... non 



Pamoi a dit:


> Scientifique ?
> Inventeur, ou pionnier ?



Rien de tout ça non plus


----------



## shogun HD (24 Avril 2010)

un céréral killer ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un céréral killer ?



Non plus. Vous allez bien finir par vous approcher un peu, mais là on est loin du compte...


----------



## rabisse (24 Avril 2010)

Navigateur?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Navigateur?



Non plus !


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2010)

Politique ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Politique ?



Non plus. Pour vous mettre sur la voie, sans pour autant préciser le domaine, notre homme était un artiste.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non plus. Pour vous mettre sur la voie, sans pour autant préciser le domaine, notre homme était un artiste.



Caillebotte !


Bon sang ! Je savais bien que sa tête me revenait.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Caillebotte !
> 
> 
> Bon sang ! Je savais bien que sa tête me revenait.



Eh bien bravo, je suis impressionné ! Je pensais qu'il tiendrait un peu plus longtemps


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2010)

C'est qui ?


----------



## shogun HD (24 Avril 2010)

américain ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> américain ?



-Non-


----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)

Ce monsieur me dit quelque chose...

Compositeur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2010)

-oui-


----------



## shogun HD (25 Avril 2010)

XX ème siècle ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> XX ème siècle ?



Un peu.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est qui ?


Carl Nielsen 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h32 ----------







C'EST QUI?????


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Carl Nielsen
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h32 ----------
> 
> ...


L'usage commun c'est d'attendre la confirmation avant de poser ton énigme. 

Il s'agissait effectivement du compositeur danois Carl Nielsen (1865-1931).


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'usage commun c'est d'attendre la confirmation avant de poser ton énigme.
> 
> Il s'agissait effectivement du compositeur danois Carl Nielsen (1865-1931).



Oui c'est pas très poli tout ça dis donc.. 

Il était surement pressé 

Et pour répondre à l'énigme, eh bien c'est Mikhaïl Boulgakov, écrivain et médecin russe, il me semble.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Oui c'est pas très poli tout ça dis donc..
> 
> Il était surement pressé
> 
> Et pour répondre à l'énigme, eh bien c'est Mikhaïl Boulgakov, écrivain et médecin russe, il me semble.



J'ai aussi l'impression qu'il n'a pas compris que c'était à lui de confirmer la réponse... 

Bon. Voici la confirmation sur cette page :
http://www2.ac-lyon.fr/enseigne/russe/archives/theatre/archives_theatre.html

Au passage, une belle énigme qui aurait pu nous entraîner loin, nonobstant la culture et la sagacité de Aescleah. 

A toi.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'usage commun c'est d'attendre la confirmation avant de poser ton énigme.
> 
> Il s'agissait effectivement du compositeur danois Carl Nielsen (1865-1931).





Aescleah a dit:


> Oui c'est pas très poli tout ça dis donc..
> 
> Il était surement pressé
> 
> Et pour répondre à l'énigme, eh bien c'est Mikhaïl Boulgakov, écrivain et médecin russe, il me semble.



Toutes mes plus sincères excuses 
Et c'est bien Mikhaïl Boulgakov


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

T'inquiètes, c'est 2 vieux ronchons.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> T'inquiètes, c'est 2 vieux ronchons.



Ah ouais??? :hein:


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Ah ouais??? :hein:



Ouai. 

Encore un fois, très belle énigme qui aurait mérité un meilleur sort.


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouai.
> 
> Encore un fois, très belle énigme qui aurait mérité un meilleur sort.



Pas grave, on en trouvera une plus compliquée encore! J'éviterais quand même de mettre la photo de mon père, promis!


----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Pas grave, on en trouvera une plus compliquée encore! J'éviterais quand même de mettre la photo de mon père, promis!


 

ou d'une vieille peau (pour les sacs hermes)


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai aussi l'impression qu'il n'a pas compris que c'était à lui de confirmer la réponse...
> 
> Bon. Voici la confirmation sur cette page :
> http://www2.ac-lyon.fr/enseigne/russe/archives/theatre/archives_theatre.html
> ...



Il est vrai que c'était une belle énigme (oui on sait être sympa aussi ), j'aurais dû laisser le temps aux autres de poser quelques questions, pour en apprendre plus sur le personnage.. :rose:



Dp.hermes a dit:


> Ah ouais??? :hein:



En effet 

Voici donc la suite, bonne chance à tous  :


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Actrice américaine?
Et bien le bonsoir à tous les ronchons!


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Actrice américaine?
> Et bien le bonsoir à tous les ronchons!



Oui, c'est bien une actrice américaine.

Et bien le bonsoir à toi aussi


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

Carole Lombard


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien une actrice américaine.


Bon, ça c'était pas trop difficile!
1940? Doit être vieille maintenant!....
....Et bonsoir aussi à toutes les vieilles peaux! 

Veronica Lake?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2010)

edit GENE TIERNEY ?


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Carole Lombard



Non, mais notre inconnue etait une contemporaine de Miss Lombard 



rabisse a dit:


> Bon, ça c'était pas trop difficile!
> 1940? Doit être vieille maintenant!....
> ....Et bonsoir aussi à toutes les vieilles peaux!
> 
> Veronica Lake?



Pour une date, voir la réponse ci-dessus 
Non, ce n'est pas Veronica Lake, mais là aussi il y a de l'idée 



shogun HD a dit:


> dana andrews ?



Non plus, et bon, elle a l'air d'un mec, ma blonde, là ?!!!   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> edit GENE TIERNEY ?



Non plus !


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Avril 2010)

Jean Harlow ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Jean Harlow ?



Je ne pense pas. Pas assez "blonde".

Et puis, c'est un cliché des années 30-40.


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Jean Harlow ?



Non plus.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne pense pas. Pas assez "blonde".
> 
> Et puis, c'est un cliché des années 30-40.



Tu as entièrement raison


----------



## shogun HD (26 Avril 2010)

rita aywoorth?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

T'aurais pas un indice rare, utile et intelligent comme tu sais si bien les trouver ??  

(parce que mine de rien, si on a pas vu un film d'elle hier, elle est pas facile à trouver, ta blonde hollywoodienne !! )


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> rita aywoorth?



Non plus !



Pamoi a dit:


> T'aurais pas un indice rare, utile et intelligent comme tu sais si bien les trouver ??
> 
> (parce que mine de rien, si on a pas vu un film d'elle hier, elle est pas facile à trouver, ta blonde hollywoodienne !! )



Roo c'est marrant de vous voir vous acharner   

Allez, en voilà un d'indice: elle a passé une partie de sa vie dans un hôpital psychiatrique.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Merci 
*France Farmer*


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci
> *France Farmer*



Et c'est une excellente réponse 

A ton tour, et surtout, surprend nous


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Et c'est une excellente réponse
> 
> A ton tour, et surtout, surprend nous



je fais ce que je peux ...  

Et pan !! en v'la un autre:


----------



## rabisse (26 Avril 2010)

Jacques Attali quand il était président de l'association des fans de J. Lennon & de Y. Ono?
Non!


----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Jacques Attali quand il était président de l'association des fans de J. Lennon & de Y. Ono?
> Non!



Et t'en as d'autres des propositions inutiles ? 

Sinon, écrivain ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Jack Jones ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2010)

Mark Chapman ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Jacques Attali quand il était président de l'association des fans de J. Lennon & de Y. Ono?
> Non!


t'as raison ... non 



Aescleah a dit:


> Et t'en as d'autres des propositions inutiles ?
> 
> Sinon, écrivain ?


Non plus  



Dp.hermes a dit:


> Jack Jones ?


céki ????

Edit:
je voulais cacher la photo de Yoko Ono, et puis la flemme ... 
la main à Moonwalker .


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Avril 2010)

Jack Jones il me semble que c'est celui qui a écrit le bouquin qui est sur la table "Let me take you down", très bon bouquin d'ailleurs...


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Avril 2010)

Mark David Chapman
http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2008/08/20/amd_chapman.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_crime/2008/08/19/2008-08-19_mark_david_chapman_tells_his_version_of_.html&usg=__3V8Iw4e58gYDm2sRjq82Ui1RLOc=&h=300&w=240&sz=16&hl=fr&start=15&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=VRo4fPxMH1WPfM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=93&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmark%2Bdavid%2Bchapman%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dfr%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## Sly54 (27 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker l'avait déjà proposé 3 posts au dessus


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Avril 2010)

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

Facile. Vous n'avez pas besoin d'indice. Tout est dans la photo.


----------



## shogun HD (27 Avril 2010)

Brooks ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Brooks ?



-Non-


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Avril 2010)

Française ?
Sidonie Gabrielle Colette


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Française ?



-Non-


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Peggy Guggenheim, ici prise en photo par Man Ray dans les années 20.


----------



## Dp.hermes (27 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Peggy Guggenheim, ici prise en photo par Man Ray dans les années 20.



Oh! Le tueur! Bien joué!


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Peggy Guggenheim, ici prise en photo par Man Ray dans les années 20.



Très bien.

http://www.rijksmuseum.nl/collectie/zoeken/asset.jsp?id=RP-F-F17662&lang=en

A toi.


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Voici la suite, avec un retour à la gent masculine 






Celui-là ne devrait pas tenir très longtemps...


----------



## rabisse (27 Avril 2010)

Une tête à la Thomas Pynchon?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Une tête à la Thomas Pynchon?



Non, ce n'est pas lui.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Avril 2010)

explorateur ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> explorateur ?



Bien que la photo puisse le suggérer fortement, non, pas du tout.


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Avril 2010)

Américain?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Américain?



Non


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2010)

Ecrivain ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ecrivain ?



Non plus.

Indice: notre homme n'exerçait aucun "métier" (il n'était pas inactif pour autant, loin de là).


----------



## rabisse (28 Avril 2010)

Howard Hughes ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Avril 2010)

un peintre ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Howard Hughes ?



Non.



shogun HD a dit:


> un peintre ?



Non plus.

Pour l'instant vous êtes assez loin du compte... Bientôt un indice


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Voilà un nouvel indice (un gros): notre "inconnu" était Sicilien.


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Salvatore Giuliano! Le robin des bois sicilien!


----------



## Aescleah (29 Avril 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Salvatore Giuliano! Le robin des bois sicilien!



Eh ben voilà ! Je me disais bien qu'avec cet indice ça devrait aller mieux 

A toi !


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Eh ben voilà ! Je me disais bien qu'avec cet indice ça devrait aller mieux
> 
> A toi !



Ben oui, à du coup c'était plus très compliqué! 

Voici le mien (il devrait pas durer très longtemps):


----------



## pascalady971 (29 Avril 2010)

Tino Rossi


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

pascalady971 a dit:


> Tino Rossi



NON! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------

Quoi que c'est peut être pas si facile que ça en fait... lol


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Avril 2010)

Luis Mariano ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Luis Mariano ?



Travaillaient tous deux dans la même sphère (Tino Rossi aussi )


----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)

Et bien allons-y! 
Le basque de Saint-jean de luz : Georges Guétary ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Et bien allons-y!
> Le basque de Saint-jean de luz : Georges Guétary ?



Non non non 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

indice : d'origine incertaine, français pour certains uruguayen pour d'autres...


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2010)

Carlos Gardel


----------



## Dp.hermes (29 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Carlos Gardel



TOUT A FAIT! 
A toi!


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2010)

Vous me reconnaissez ? coucou: Pamoi)


----------



## shogun HD (30 Avril 2010)

architecte ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2010)

Tiens, ça se réveille !

et non.


----------



## shogun HD (30 Avril 2010)

acteur ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2010)

non plus


----------



## shogun HD (30 Avril 2010)

le plus terrible c'est  que je connais cette tête


----------



## rabisse (30 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> le plus terrible c'est  que je connais cette tête



Etrange j'ai exactement la même sensation... déjà vu!
Homme publique du type capitaine d'industrie, (grandes) marques ou assimilés?


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2010)

hin,hin,hin












nan !


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Avril 2010)

Politique?
Oligarque?


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2010)

non

et non


----------



## Dp.hermes (30 Avril 2010)

Boulanger? lol


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Avril 2010)

Sportif ?


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2010)

Haut fonctionnaire ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2010)

Vous êtes très loin du compte !



Note : La référence à Pamoi est une sorte d'indice 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h01 ----------

Et puisque 24 heures se sont écoulées, dans ma grande bonté je vous en mets une autre


----------



## rabisse (1 Mai 2010)

Musicien?


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2010)

Ah, quand même !


Voui !


----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)

jazz ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2010)

Ben non


----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)

classique ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2010)

non plus (et va modifier ton post 2420 tant qu'il est encore temps  )


----------



## shogun HD (1 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> non plus (et va modifier ton post 2420 tant qu'il est encore temps  )


 
merci romuald 

c'est fait le gif tourné en vérif sur un autre onglet ouf


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2010)

Un  indice histoire de relancer la machine ? Passke vous êtes un peu mous du genou côté questions, là :sleep:

Une 140 un peu palichonne.


Si avec ça vous ne trouvez pas...


----------



## shogun HD (2 Mai 2010)

une 140 ????

edit charly oleg ?


----------



## koeklin (2 Mai 2010)

Palichonne ok, mais la 140 de Bach moi je ne la connaissais pas (pas si vieux que ça  )
Gary Brooker de Procol Harum
[YOUTUBE]PbWULu5_nXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2010)

La vache ! Pas reconnu du tout. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

En plus... j'ai tout Procol Harum... :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------

Romuald


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2010)

Juste pour le fun, la dernière photo que j'avais en magasin 











(Note sur l'indice : le thème d' "A whiter Shade of Pale" est directement inspiré, sinon carrément pompé, sur celui de la Cantate BWV 140 de JS Bach)
Bravo koeklin, à toi.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2010)

Ce n'est pas le seul morceau du disque qui rend hommage au grand J.S.B. Repent Walpurgis cite carrément le prélude n°1, BWV846 du Clavier bien tempéré.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le seul morceau du disque qui rend hommage au grand J.S.B. Repent Walpurgis cite carrément le prélude n°1, BWV846 du Clavier bien tempéré.


Plus généralement, on en avait même fait un fil


----------



## koeklin (2 Mai 2010)

Y'a des moments comme ça où l'on aime montrer ses belles décorations :


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2010)

Bob Geldof


----------



## koeklin (2 Mai 2010)

Je vois qu'elle etait trop facile mais c'est le risque en sortant des éternelles photos jaunies de papys-mamies 
A toi Moonwalker


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2010)

La beauté :


----------



## rabisse (3 Mai 2010)

Élisha (Didon), reine de Carthage?
Hélène de troie?


----------



## Dp.hermes (3 Mai 2010)

Aphrodite?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h56 ----------

Sculptée par Praxiteles si j'écorche pas le nom...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Aphrodite?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h56 ----------
> 
> Sculptée par Praxiteles si j'écorche pas le nom...



Praxitèle bien sûr, mais Aphrodite n'est pas la réponse que j'attends.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Phryné ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Praxitèle bien sûr, mais Aphrodite n'est pas la réponse que j'attends.


Pourtant, si j'en crois cette page ouèbe, c'est bien elle



> Illustration : Anonyme, Tête du type de lAphrodite de Cnide, dite
> Tête Kaufmann, IIe siècle av. J.-C., daprès une
> uvre créée par Praxitèle vers 360 av. J.-C., marbre,
> musée du Louvre © Musée du Louvre / D. Lébée C. Déambrosis


----------



## koeklin (3 Mai 2010)

C'est peut être plutôt Phryné que Moonwalker attend comme réponse. Je doute qu'Aphrodite en personne ait bien voulu poser pour Praxiteles, à l'époque elle avait un emploi du temps assez chargé  .


----------



## Dp.hermes (3 Mai 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> C'est peut être plutôt Phryné que Moonwalker attend comme réponse. Je doute qu'Aphrodite en personne ait bien voulu poser pour Praxiteles, à l'époque elle avait un emploi du temps assez chargé  .



Ouais... soit.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2010)

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est mieux que le gars de Procol Harum ou Geldof


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Phryné ?



La main à Corentin. 

Phryné l'hétaïre. Maîtresse du sculpteur qui lui servit de modèle pour l'Aphrodite de Cnide.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phryné


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2010)

Flûte, je le connais mais ne le reconnais pas  Genre mathématicien (je pensais à Evariste Galois) ou musicien.

---------- Post added at 19h54 ---------- Previous post was at 19h50 ----------

Ou alors le gars Chateaubriand ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

Je reposte parce que le lien foire,

Bompi non 

Petit indice grâce à lui nous avons (sûrement) des dizaines de son invention dans nos maisons.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Si nous avons sûrement des dizaines de son invention dans nos maisons, il doit s'agir d'un objet vraiment commun...
Donc, soit c'est en rapport avec les cosmétiques, soit avec les fringues, soit avec la bouffe (j'oublie probablement quelques trucs, mais là, c'est ce qui me vient à l'esprit) ?


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2010)

Il peut aussi y avoir l'électricité. Je pensais à Volta (-> piles) par exemple. Mais ce n'est pas lui non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

Non pas avec l'électricité mais en effet la bouffe.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Mai 2010)

Le Conservateur 
Maintenant on l'appelle Aperture et mise à jour conservatoire
(Pour les tâtillons: Nicolas Apert)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

à toi .


----------



## shogun HD (4 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le Conservateur
> Maintenant on l'appelle Aperture et mise à jour conservatoire
> (Pour les tâtillons: Nicolas Apert)


 

2 pp à Appert


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> 2 pp à Appert



Ah non !!!!
Si il ya 2 pp, ça fait Appppert. Fatigué ?


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2010)

Allez, une nana pour changer


----------



## pascalady971 (5 Mai 2010)

Françoise Sagan


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2010)

Pas du tout, mais même génération.


----------



## pascalady971 (5 Mai 2010)

+ jeune ? + vieille ?


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2010)

D'environ 5 ans plus vieille, et aussi décédée


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2010)

Constatant votre précipitation, je me sens obligé de vous prévenir que demain jeudi je ne pourrai répondre à vos interrogations futées qu'en milieu ou fin d'après-midi :sleep:


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2010)

Américaine ?


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2010)

Non, française, mais a passé pas mal de temps aux USA.
Je file


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2010)

De retour, si ça intéresse quelqu'un


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2010)

Niki de Saint Phalle


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Niki de Saint Phalle



En voilà un qui a compris que les indices étaient subliminaux: nana, sur la photo: tir, carabine, peinture 
Nikki prend deux K (KK), pour ne pas faire de jaloux avec Nicolas ApPert qui prend deux pets :rose:
_Quand je pense que tu étais resté fâché pas très loin_   
A toi


----------



## Dp.hermes (6 Mai 2010)

Bien vu!


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> En voilà un qui a compris que les indices étaient subliminaux: nana, sur la photo: tir, carabine, peinture
> Nikki prend deux K (KK), pour ne pas faire de jaloux avec Nicolas ApPert qui prend deux pets :rose:
> _Quand je pense que tu étais resté fâché pas très loin_
> A toi



Euh... me semble bien que c'est Niki, avec un seul K


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Euh... me semble bien que c'est Niki, avec un seul K



http://www.nikidesaintphalle.com/


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2010)

Bon, séparez le bon grain de vos ivraies, on ne va pas passer 387 messages en attendant le nouveau quiès


----------



## Aescleah (6 Mai 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, séparez le bon grain de vos ivraies, on ne va pas passer 387 messages en attendant le nouveau quiès



Bien, il est inutile de tergiverser, cependant, l'ami Google dont tu te sers pour appuyer ton orthographe du pseudonyme Niki suggère l'orthographe Niki lorsque tu entres Nikki. La quasi totalité des sources, incluant les "officielles", l'orthographient bien Niki.
Dernière précision, Google images est aussi fiable qu'un PC sous Windows...


----------



## shogun HD (6 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Dernière précision, Google images est aussi fiable qu'un PC sous Windows...


 

edit  murde j'utilise les deux


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2010)

Encore un portrait en 3D.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Mai 2010)

Exposée au Louvre ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (11 Mai 2010)

Non, musée d'Orsay!
C'est la Muse de la Source, sculptée par Jean Hugues me semble-t-il.
Après je sais pas si on va me faire le coup de la dernière fois où il faut trouver le nom du modèle, mais là j'ai cherché et je sais pas!


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Non, musée d'Orsay!
> C'est la Muse de la Source, sculptée par Jean Hugues me semble-t-il.
> Après je sais pas si on va me faire le coup de la dernière fois où il faut trouver le nom du modèle, mais là j'ai cherché et je sais pas!



Ben oui. Le modèle. Je l'ai dit : 3D. 

Sinon, t'as tout bon.

Un indice pour te récompenser : même catégorie professionnelle que mon énigme précédente.


----------



## Dp.hermes (11 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben oui. Le modèle. Je l'ai dit : 3D.


 Oui oui! 

[Image supprimée]


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2010)

TU N'AS PAS TROUVÉ !

Je veux le nom du modèle.

Remballe le mangaka.


----------



## Dp.hermes (11 Mai 2010)

Looooool! Ah! Je croyais que y'avait juste pas de modèle!
Bon ben bon courage à tous pour le modèle, vous avez un bel indice.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2010)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Looooool! Ah! Je croyais que y'avait juste pas de modèle!
> Bon ben bon courage à tous pour le modèle, vous avez un bel indice.



Ben si y'en a un.. et célèbre...

Allez. Une petite recherche et tu trouveras la réponse.


----------



## Dp.hermes (11 Mai 2010)

Ben le seul modèle que je trouve pour l'instant pour sa sculpture ces "Les muses", après néant... lol


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2010)

C'est un personnage historique.

Son activité fut déterminante sur la vie politique de la troisième république.


----------



## Dp.hermes (11 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est un personnage historique.
> 
> Son activité fut déterminante sur la vie politique de la troisième république.



Hubertine Auclert?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2010)

- non -


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2010)

Suite au crash server de cette nuit, on a perdu les posts suivant où la réponse a été donnée par Dp. Hermès avec un gros coup de main de Romuald. 

La muse à la source est Marguerite Steinheil, la fameuse "connaissance" du président Felix Faure.

Appelée "la Pompe funèbre" par une partie de la presse d'alors, elle fera encore l'objet d'un procès haut en couleur concernant l'assassinat de sa mère et de son mari dans des conditions jamais clairement élucidée. Acquittée, elle se retira en Angleterre où elle devint Lady Abinger en épousant le baron du même nom.

Cette statue fut longtemps exposée au Sénat et le rapprochement entre Marguerite Steinheil et le modèle provient du fait que la célèbre hétaïre parisienne fut un temps la maitresse du sculpteur. Les sénateurs avaient pour habitude de caresser son sein avant d'aller voter.

Personne pour faire un statue de Zahia avant le départ en Afrique du Sud ?


Re-à toi, Dp. Hermès.


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mai 2010)

Salut a tous!
Désolé pour cette loooooooooooooooooongue absence d'inconnu! Je croyais avoir posté, mais apparemment non... Donc en voici un tout beau tout neuf!


----------



## shogun HD (24 Mai 2010)

amricain ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2010)

Italien ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> amricain ?



Oui! Mais pas d'origine américaine.

Pas italien


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2010)

Naturalisé étazunien ? Ou né sur le territoire des USA.


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Naturalisé étazunien ? Ou né sur le territoire des USA.



Je t'avoue ne pas savoir s'il a été naturalisé américain.
Ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'il n'est pas né sur le continent américain mais est mort aux USA après y avoir passé presque toute sa vie.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2010)

Ça laisse quand même pas mal de possibilités 
Rien qu'avec les musiciens, acteurs et cinéastes qui sont arrivés entre les deux guerres mondiales (voire avant).

Comme ça, je le verrais bien originaire d'Europe Centrale ou Orientale, mais pas russe. Plutôt originaire de Cacanie.


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça laisse quand même pas mal de possibilités
> Rien qu'avec les musiciens, acteurs et cinéastes qui sont arrivés entre les deux guerres mondiales (voire avant).
> 
> Comme ça, je le verrais bien originaire d'Europe Centrale ou Orientale, mais pas russe. Plutôt originaire de Cacanie.



Oui!  Y'a du monde en effet.
Allez, comme je te sens timide à poser une question voici un indice, et de taille, qui vous mettra sur la voie. Il était dans le monde du cinéma.

Bien vu pour l'Europe, pas loin de la cacanie en effet mais plus excentré.

Des questions mes amis, des questions pour vous ouvrir le chemin de la connaissance!


----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2010)

Il me fait penser à Louis Mayer


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Il me fait penser à Louis Mayer



Tu veux dire parce que la photo est en noir et blanc? lol

Non non, ce n'est pas Louis Mayer 

Allez, je suis super gentil aujourd'hui! Le métier de M. Mayer vous mettra sur la voie.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2010)

Plus excentré, ça nous mène où ? En Russie, en Pologne, en Ukraine voire carrément dans les pays baltes ?

Producteur ? Je pensais à Selznick mais il est né en Pennsylvanie.
J'aurais bien vu Alexandre Korda mais il a dû rester au Royaume-Uni.


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Plus excentré, ça nous mène où ? En Russie, en Pologne, en Ukraine voire carrément dans les pays baltes ?
> 
> Producteur ? Je pensais à Selznick mais il est né en Pennsylvanie.
> J'aurais bien vu Alexandre Korda mais il a dû rester au Royaume-Uni.



Autant pour moi, je pensais à autre chose : Cacanie OK


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2010)

J'ai tenté Ernst Lubitsch, Billy Wilder et ça ne marche pas.

Ce pourrait être Michael Curtiz mais ce n'est pas évident.


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai tenté Ernst Lubitsch, Billy Wilder et ça ne marche pas.



Normal... c'est pas eux! eh eh! 



bompi a dit:


> Ce pourrait être Michael Curtiz mais ce n'est pas évident.



Tu brules!


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mai 2010)

Fred Zinnemann ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mai 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Fred Zinnemann ?



Non


----------



## shogun HD (25 Mai 2010)

Béla Lugosi???


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Béla Lugosi???



Même genre de parcours mais ... non, c'est pas lui! :rateau:
Surtout que Lugosi était acteur, et nous recherchons un producteur, un GRAND producteur!


----------



## shogun HD (26 Mai 2010)

adolph zukor !!!


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> adolph zukor !!!



Toutes mes félicitations!


----------



## shogun HD (26 Mai 2010)

merci 


et bien la suite.................


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2010)

Déjà vu cette tête. Mais où 

Bon, déjà, je ciblerais le Nord : Allemagne, Danemark, Norvège ou Suède. Entre 1850 et 1940.


----------



## shogun HD (26 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Déjà vu cette tête. Mais où
> 
> Bon, déjà, je ciblerais le Nord : Allemagne, Danemark, Norvège ou Suède. Entre 1850 et 1940.


 


peut être d'origine  plus 20ème siècle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Un scientifique peut être ?


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2010)

C'est ma première hypothèse, mais je n'ai pas trouvé pour l'instant.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Alfred Nobel peut être ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mai 2010)

Pas scientifique et pas Nobel


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Un homme politique alors ? Ou peut être bien un économiste ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2010)

Un indice peut être ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Un homme politique alors ? Ou peut être bien un économiste ?


 

nan et  nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Un indice peut être ?


 

inventeur


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mai 2010)

écrivain ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> écrivains


 


nan 

tu as posté au même moment que moi 

inventeur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Un inventeur non-scientifique ? Etrange...
Un théoricien politique ?


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Un inventeur non-scientifique ? Etrange...
> Un théoricien politique ?


 

Un inventeur non-scientifique ?oui
 Etrange...

Un théoricien politique ? nan


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2010)

Entendons-nous bien : quand tu dis non scientifique, s'agit-il des sciences dures seules ou les molles aussi ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2010)

C'est quoi une science molle ? la mécanique des fluides ? 





(n'empêche qu'à moi aussi cette tête dit quelque chose)


Sinon, histoire de...

Son invention, usage courant chez tout le monde dans la vie de tous les jours, genre ratatine-ordure, ou super spécialisé pour quelques happy-few ?


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2010)

Ah ! le ratatine-ordure (_Ah! Gudule_...)

Les sciences dures, c'est ce qui permet d'atomiser la planète. Les sciences molles c'est ce qui permet (parfois) de comprendre pourquoi.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi une science molle ? la mécanique des fluides ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




pour tout les jours tout dépend de l'hémisphère de résidence 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Ah ! le ratatine-ordure (_Ah! Gudule_...)
> 
> Les sciences dures, c'est ce qui permet d'atomiser la planète. Les sciences molles c'est ce qui permet (parfois) de comprendre pourquoi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Son invention est dans la catégorie: Ca sert à rien mais j'adore ? ou dans la catégorie des trucs utiles ?


----------



## pascalady971 (28 Mai 2010)

le préfet Poubelle


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2010)

Il me semble que ce bon préfet est de la génération précédant notre inconnu du moment.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Son invention est dans la catégorie: Ca sert à rien mais j'adore ? ou dans la catégorie des trucs utiles ?


 
oui on peut voire la chose comme ça........:mouais: 

nan dans la catégorie des trucs utiles par contre une chose agréable 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------



pascalady971 a dit:


> le préfet Poubelle


 

nan pas le préfet

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------



bompi a dit:


> Il me semble que ce bon préfet est de la génération précédant notre inconnu du moment.


 

nan 

par contre quand on en a fini avec l'invention du kicéceluila  c'est une autre histoire...........:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Allez, je demande un petit indice: C'est dans quel domaine son invention ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Allez, je demande un petit indice: C'est dans quel domaine son invention ?


 



alimentaire mon cher Severus Sereg


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2010)

Ce n'est pas monsieur Nestlé, ce n'est pas monsieur Kellogg, ce n'est pas monsieur Suchard, ce n'est pas monsieur Menier. J'ai pas fini de chercher


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

J'avais fait dans la boîte à conserve, c'est peut-être le frigo.


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas monsieur Nestlé, ce n'est pas monsieur Kellogg, ce n'est pas monsieur Suchard, ce n'est pas monsieur Menier. J'ai pas fini de chercher


 


nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> J'avais fait dans la boîte à conserve, c'est peut-être le frigo.


 




pas le frigo mais ce qui va dedans


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2010)

Il a inventé le glaçon ?


----------



## shogun HD (29 Mai 2010)

tu chauffes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Il a inventé le glaçon ?


 



tu chauffes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Ca serait pas Eli Lilly ? Le breveteur de la bouteille en plastique aux USA ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Ca serait pas Eli Lilly ? Le breveteur de la bouteille en plastique aux USA ?


 

nan c'est pas lui


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mai 2010)

C'est pas scientifique, l'esquimau glacé, mais c'est dur, et puis c'est mou si on s'en occupe pas ...* 

Christian K. Nelson*, Inventeur de l'esquimau glacé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Felicitations Pamoi. Enfin bon, c'est quand même scientifique suivant la facon dont on le regarde...
En tout cas on doit beaucoup à cet homme, il rend nos étés plus supportables...


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2010)

Il semblerait qu'il soit originaire du Danemark, ce que je sentais depuis le début [par analogie avec une photo de l'excellent Carl Nielsen, qui ne lui ressemble pas, par ailleurs].

L'eskimo, je ne le sentais vraiment pas, en dépit de tes subtiles indications


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mai 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est pas scientifique, l'esquimau glacé, mais c'est dur, et puis c'est mou si on s'en occupe pas ...* *
> 
> *Christian K. Nelson*, Inventeur de l'esquimau glacé


 





bravo Pamoi c'est bien lui l'inventeur de l'eskimo en 1922

bon à toi


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mai 2010)

Le petit nouveau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Hambéricain ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mai 2010)

C0rentin	 a dit:
			
		

> Hambéricain ?



Absolutely !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Contemporain de la guerre de Secession ?
On dirait plus une gravure qu'une photo.


----------



## rabisse (30 Mai 2010)

Américain de Halifax?
Je vois bien sa tête sur une boite de sardine!


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mai 2010)

L inventeur de la vodka absolute ???


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Contemporain de la guerre de Secession ?



Oui. Né avant, mort après .



rabisse a dit:


> Américain de Halifax?
> Je vois bien sa tête sur une boite de sardine!



Pas Halifax, mais indice dû à ta perspicacité:
son invention a contribué à contenir de la nourriture, entre autres usages 



shogun HD a dit:


> L inventeur de la vodka absolute ???


drôle d'idée ... non


----------



## Aescleah (30 Mai 2010)

C'est l'avatar de chucknorris sur MacRumors !!!!

Ca fait pas vraiment avancer le schmilblick mais bon... 

Militaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> C'est l'avatar de chucknorris sur MacRumors !!!!
> 
> Ca fait pas vraiment avancer le schmilblick mais bon...
> 
> Militaire ?



Bien vu !!! 

Pas militaire


----------



## shogun HD (30 Mai 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Oui. Né avant, mort après .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

bin absolutely :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Sudiste, nordiste ou neutre ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bin absolutely :mouais:



Trop fort, Shogun ....  




Severus Sereg a dit:


> Sudiste, nordiste ou neutre ?



Pas militaire, donc pas vraiment concerné, mais a vécu dans un état de l'union (nordistes)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> son invention a contribué à contenir de la nourriture, entre autres usages



On peut savoir un autre des ces fameux usages ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2010)

ça peut également servir de frein, si besoin est.

J'espère que ça aide ...


----------



## shogun HD (31 Mai 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça peut également servir de frein, si besoin est.
> 
> J'espère que ça aide ...


 


westinghouse ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2010)

Non, le mien est né plus de 30 ans avant George Westinghouse.


----------



## rabisse (31 Mai 2010)

AaTCHAAAA!...
Saloberie de bordel de bollens... snif...
Bardon!

Snif...

Physicien ou inventeur pragmatique?


----------



## shogun HD (31 Mai 2010)

cantilever ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> AaTCHAAAA!...
> Saloberie de bordel de bollens... snif...
> Bardon!
> 
> Snif...



A tes souhaits   (ça doit piquer fort !!!! )



rabisse a dit:


> Physicien ou inventeur pragmatique?


Inventeur pragmatique, ça c'est bien 



shogun HD a dit:


> cantilever ?



Non non


----------



## shogun HD (31 Mai 2010)

van cleef ?


celui de la cire sur le frometon hollandais................


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> van cleef ?
> 
> 
> celui de la cire sur le frometon hollandais................



Ni lui ni son compère Arpels


----------



## Aescleah (31 Mai 2010)

L'inventeur de la lunette pour chiottes ? Oui parce que les restes de bouffe passent par là (contient donc de la nourriture), et ça freine la chute du cul dans les chiottes (ça sert donc de frein)...

Non c'est pas lui ?..


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> L'inventeur de la lunette pour chiottes ? Oui parce que les restes de bouffe passent par là (contient donc de la nourriture), et ça freine la chute du cul dans les chiottes (ça sert donc de frein)...
> 
> Non c'est pas lui ?..



non, mais comme dit l'autre: c'est bien pensé !! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Ca serait pas: *Joseph Farwell Glidden* ?
L'inventeur du fil barbelé.
Quand un mec se prend dedans ça fait de la nourriture pour les coyotes, et y a rien de mieux pour freiner un mec qui court... xD


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Ca serait pas: *Joseph Farwell Glidden* ?
> L'inventeur du fil barbelé.
> Quand un mec se prend dedans ça fait de la nourriture pour les coyotes, et y a rien de mieux pour freiner un mec qui court... xD



*Joseph Farwell Glidden* effectivement. Bien vu pour le frein, mais pour la nourriture, je pensais plutôt à du bétail dans les enclos... 
A toi la main


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Personne suivante

(désolé je ne parviens pas à afficher l'image...)


----------



## shogun HD (1 Juin 2010)

chantal goya ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juin 2010)

La mère de Chantal Goya ?
Dans la couture ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juin 2010)

Ecrivain?
Européenne?


----------



## pascalady971 (1 Juin 2010)

Fait dans la bondieuserie ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Nouvol/Shogun HD: Non pas Chantal Goya, ni couturière. xD

Pamoi: Ecrivaine, mais pas européenne. 

Pascalady971: Non, elle ne fait pas dans l'extrémisme religieux.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juin 2010)

(ma question a été renseignée pendant que je la posais)
Canada ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Howard Allen O'Brien, écrivain américaine. On la connait mieux sous le nom d' Anne Rice (on comprend pourquoi elle a pris un pseudo, c'est pas comme si Howard c'était mixte, hein...).


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juin 2010)

S'i te semble que c'est elle, mets la photo 
http://beautifulstrange.net/firststreet/annerice/images/AnneRice5.jpg
C'est quand même pas à moi de trouver la photo postée ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

En effet Aescleah, c'est bien Anne Rice (je pensais qu'elle aurait tenu plus longtemps... xD), a ton tour.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)

Voici donc la suite, avec le nouveau, enfin les nouveaux 

Je me contenterai du nom du monsieur de droite, je met simplement cette photo où il est accompagné parce que je l'aime bien. Cependant, si quelqu'un veut tenter de trouver les deux, faites vous plaisir !


----------



## shogun HD (1 Juin 2010)

ancien résistant ?


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2010)

J'ai vu cette photo il y a peu de temps. Serait-ce pour la mort récente du personnage de gauche ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai vu cette photo il y a peu de temps. Serait-ce pour la mort récente du personnage de gauche ?



Le temps passe vite! Cher Bompi... 
Le personnage de gauche est Francis Bacon (28 octobre 1909 à Dublin - 28 avril 1992 à Madrid)
Le personnage de droite est William Burroughs (	05 février 1914 à Saint-Louis - 02 août 1997 à Lawrence)
La photo prise à Londres en 1989.

Deux géants bras dessus, bras dessous...


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2010)

_Indeed_ 
Pas moyen de me rappeler où et quand exactement mais j'ai vu cette photo il y a moins d'un mois. C'est rageant :rateau:

Peut-être l'auteur de cette photo est-il connu ? -> John Minihan.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Le temps passe vite! Cher Bompi...
> Le personnage de gauche est Francis Bacon (28 octobre 1909 à Dublin - 28 avril 1992 à Madrid)
> Le personnage de droite est William Burroughs (	05 février 1914 à Saint-Louis - 02 août 1997 à Lawrence)
> La photo prise à Londres en 1989.
> ...



Mes félicitations à toi Rabisse 
Ils n'auront pas tenu bien longtemps 

A ton tour


----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2010)

Allons-y avec ce Monsieur.




C'est un peu flou & pixellisé mais tant pis!


----------



## shogun HD (2 Juin 2010)

ecrivain ? artiste?


----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2010)

Artiste, un grand et toujours vivant


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2010)

Plasticien ? 

Ce n'est pas Pierre Soulages. Mais de sa génération, donc ?


----------



## rabisse (2 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Plasticien ?



Oui.



bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Pierre Soulages. Mais de sa génération, donc ?



L'un est né en 1919, l'autre en 1927! 

Tu es très prés *bompi*!
Un indice: "BR" correspond à notre "qui est-ce ?"


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

*Pierre Alechinsky*
un peintre et un graveur belge, qui réunit dans son &#339;uvre expressionnisme et surréalisme


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2010)

Bien joué.


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

désolé rabisse je relance le jeu


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2010)

Tâtons le terrain : germanique de la fin du XIXe siècle [disons entre 1871 et 1914] ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Tâtons le terrain : germanique de la fin du XIXe siècle [disons entre 1871 et 1914] ?


 



germanique nan

du 19eme oui


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2010)

Politique, militaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2010)

Jaurès jeune ???  (ou sinon, quelqu'un qui ressemble à Jaurès jeune ...  )


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Jaurès jeune ???  (ou sinon, quelqu'un qui ressemble à Jaurès jeune ...  )


 

euhhh   nan


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juin 2010)

Il a une tête de français.
Il a une tête d'artiste.
Il a une tête de peintre.
Il est contemporain du 19ème.

Jusque là, j'ai bon ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il a une tête de français.
> Il a une tête d'artiste.
> Il a une tête de peintre.
> Il est contemporain du 19ème.
> ...


 


Il a une tête de français. oui
Il a une tête d'artiste. oui
Il a une tête de peintre. oui
Il est contemporain du 19ème. oui

Jusque là, j'ai bon ? oui


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juin 2010)

Il me semble donc qu'il s'agit du peintre Georges Seurat.


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble donc qu'il s'agit du peintre Georges Seurat.


 
bin ouais jai laissé le nom qqpart dans le fichier 

moi qui avais préparé un indice visuel au cas ou .......




bravo bon à toi !!!!


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juin 2010)

Désolé de vous avoir fait attendre un peu... Voici donc la suite (désolé pour la qualité, j'ai pas trouvé mieux) !


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

geoges mélies ?


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2010)

J'aurais dit pareil. Mais ce n'est pas lui.


----------



## rabisse (3 Juin 2010)

Nicephore Niépce?
Parce qu'en ces temps anciens (1826-27) la photo balbutiait...


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juin 2010)

Il ne s'agit ni de Méliès, ni de Nièpce.
En revanche, vous avez vu juste concernant la nationalité, puisque notre monsieur mystère est français. Et tout comme Méliès, il a vécu aux 19ème et 20ème siècles


----------



## rabisse (3 Juin 2010)

Homme de pesctacle ? 
Il ressemble à un prestidigitateur!

J'aime bien ce mot: "prestidigitateur" (de presto digiti qui signifie agilité des doigts)


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Homme de pesctacle ?
> Il ressemble à un prestidigitateur!
> 
> J'aime bien ce mot: "prestidigitateur" (de presto digiti qui signifie agilité des doigts)


 

j'avais pensé à la même chose.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------

joseph pujol 

le petomane


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> j'avais pensé à la même chose.....
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------
> 
> ...



J'aime bien le mot également, ainsi que la prestidigitation 
Cependant, notre homme donnait dans un autre genre de spectacle, puisque comme l'a dit shogun, il s'agit bien de Joseph Pujol, dit le Pétomane. 

A ton tour chaud-goune


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

chaud bouillant comme de la braise


----------



## rabisse (3 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> chaud bouillant comme de la braise


Donc allez boum la première impression...
Lev Davidovitch Bronstein plus connu sous le nom de Léon... Trotski ? 

Bon! Ouais! Bof! 
Ce qui me gène c'est le col de séminariste!
Abbé Pierre ? (celui qui est retourné voir son homonyme)
Théodore Monod ?
Joseph Ratzinger ?
Allez encore un autre....heu!.... Merleau-Ponty ?
(Je vous recommande de ce dernier "La Phénoménologie de la perception" un vrai bonheur... pour la bande d'atomistes mous & durs, que vous êtes)


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2010)

ressemble à Mendel


----------



## rabisse (3 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> ressemble à Mendel



Oh, la belle proposition!
C'est bien joué, ça!


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Voilà un illustre personnage ...
Il s'agit de Georges Lemaître, à qui la cosmologie doit beaucoup. Il est notamment le père de la théorie du Big Bang (ainsi nommé par Fred Hoyle qui en fait se foutait de sa gueule !).
Enfin je vous laisse lire sa bio sur Wikipedia, pour ceux que cela intéresse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

A noter qu'Einstein lui avait dit: "Vos mathématiques sont bonnes, mais votre physique est affreuse !" Avant de finalement se ranger de son côté concernant notamment le "Big Bang" etc.


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> ressemble à Mendel


 

nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h51 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> Voilà un illustre personnage ...
> Il s'agit de Georges Lemaître, à qui la cosmologie doit beaucoup. Il est notamment le père de la théorie du Big Bang (ainsi nommé par Fred Hoyle qui en fait se foutait de sa gueule !).
> Enfin je vous laisse lire sa bio sur Wikipedia, pour ceux que cela intéresse


 


no comment 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h52 ----------




Severus Sereg a dit:


> A noter qu'Einstein lui avait dit: "Vos mathématiques sont bonnes, mais votre physique est affreuse !" Avant de finalement se ranger de son côté concernant notamment le "Big Bang" etc.


 





à Aescleah


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

On enchaine donc avec la suite, que voici:






Et bonne chance à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Industriel britannique ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

scientifique ?
français?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Industriel britannique ?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------




shogun HD a dit:


> scientifique ?
> français?



Scientifique oui, en revanche pas français.


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

italien ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> italien ?



Non plus


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2010)

Mathématicien ?
Physicien ?
Chimiste ?

Européen ?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mathématicien ?
> Physicien ?
> Chimiste ?
> 
> Européen ?



Européen, oui. Pour le reste, il faut encore chercher


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juin 2010)

Sismologue, anthropologue ??

Allemand, suédois ??


----------



## rabisse (4 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Sismologue, anthropologue ??
> 
> Allemand, suédois ??


Cylon? 
Austère comme un écrivain protestant allémanique?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

astrophysicien ?

cosmologiste ?

optique ?


edit planck?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

XIXème siècle ?
Biologiste ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2010)

phénoménologue ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

ça y est je me souviens  

alois ALZHEIMER.


----------



## rabisse (4 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> ça y est je me souviens
> 
> alois ALZHEIMER.



Qu'est-ce que je disais!
Bravo!


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

la suite donc ........... puisque  aescleah à oublier


----------



## Fìx (4 Juin 2010)

Parkinson?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Parkinson?


 

nan mais bien vu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Gilles de la Tourette ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juin 2010)

shogun a dit:
			
		

> bien vu



Medecin ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Gilles de la Tourette ?


 


nan quequette dans le luc quequette dans le luc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> Medecin ?


 


nan pas médecin


----------



## Fìx (4 Juin 2010)

Rôoôôo.... mais c'est qui alors??! 

John Eczéma?

Jean-Marc Sida?

Édouard Sclérose en Plaques?

Alain Cancer?

Jules-Édouard Siphilys?


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Bien vu pour Alzheimer... et désolé j'ai dû m'absenter toute la journée... Bon et le ptit nouveau là, donne moi un moment et je vais te balancer un nom comme un gros sale


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Bien vu pour Alzheimer... et désolé j'ai dû m'absenter toute la journée... Bon et le ptit nouveau là, donne moi un moment et je vais te balancer un nom comme un gros sale


 

fais moi plaisirs Aescleah (citation de l'inpecteur harry)


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> fais moi plaisirs Aescleah (citation de l'inpecteur harry)



T'es sur ? Parce que le nom, je l'ai là, ça y est... Tu vas pas le regretter ?..


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> T'es sur ? Parce que le nom, je l'ai là, ça y est... Tu vas pas le regretter ?..


 


nan envoies


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Ok !

(Roulement de tambours.... suspense....)

Mario Prassinos, artiste (peintre) d'origine grecque !

Content ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ok !
> 
> (Roulement de tambours.... suspense....)
> 
> ...


 

p'itain:mouais: le killer bravo Aescleah tu m'impressionne 

next


----------



## Fìx (4 Juin 2010)

Vive les mp.....


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Voici donc la suite... bonne chance !


----------



## Fìx (4 Juin 2010)

Lorie?


----------



## rabisse (4 Juin 2010)

Insomniaque?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2010)

Musique ?
Ecclésiastique ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Scientifique ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

nan poête Adam Mickiewicz 

sans haine ni violence


----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)

Putain... Je pensais vous en faire baver 3 jours, ben non 

A toi shogun


----------



## Fìx (4 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan poête Adam Mickiewicz
> 
> sans haine ni violence



Ouais bah c'est assez proche des textes de Lorie!


----------



## shogun HD (5 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ouais bah c'est assez proche des textes de Lorie!


 

ouaip long et chiant 


la suite facile pour cette nuit celui qui trouve relance


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Francais ?
Scientifique ?
Economiste ?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2010)

C'est eugène poubelle.


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2010)

J'crois pas non....

Ou alors il a fait de la chirurgie ésthétique :





(lui c'est Eugène)​


----------



## Aescleah (5 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> J'crois pas non....
> 
> Ou alors il a fait de la chirurgie ésthétique :
> 
> ...



En effet 
Bon cette fois je dirai rien, je laisse les autres chercher.


----------



## shogun HD (5 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Francais ?
> Scientifique ?
> Economiste ?


 
nan 

voui

nan

pour eugène vous avez fait le ménage..........


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Physicien ?
Chimiste ?
Biologiste ?
Psychologue ?
XXeme siècle ?


----------



## shogun HD (6 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Physicien ?
> Chimiste ?
> Biologiste ?
> Psychologue ?
> XXeme siècle ?


 

phisicien du XXeme siècle oui


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Né au XXème ou consécration au XXème ? (Ca peut être ambigüe).
Et sinon, dans quel domaine de la physique ?


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Né au XXème ou consécration au XXème ? (Ca peut être ambigüe).
> Et sinon, dans quel domaine de la physique ?



L'optique !


----------



## shogun HD (6 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> L'optique !


 


oui


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

C'est pas le FDC (fond diffus cosmologique) ton avatar Aescleah ?
On peut connaitre la nationalité du Mr ? Je trouve toujours pas. xD


----------



## Pamoi (6 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> On peut connaitre la nationalité du Mr ? Je trouve toujours pas. xD



anglais, et un bonus: prix nobel


----------



## Aescleah (6 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> anglais, et un bonus: prix nobel



Tu veux pas donner la réponse non plus (flemme de chercher un nouvel "inconnu")?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Tu veux pas donner la réponse non plus (flemme de chercher un nouvel "inconnu")?



Ben si on veut que ça avance ....


----------



## shogun HD (6 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> anglais, et un bonus: prix nobel


 


hongrois d'origine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Trouvé, c'est Dennis Gabor.


----------



## rabisse (6 Juin 2010)

Bravo! 
Dis donc "*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn machin chose.*" 
C'est pas un dialecte hongrois?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Bravo!
> Dis donc "*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn machin chose.*"
> C'est pas un dialecte hongrois?


Meuh non ! C'est une langue parlée dans la saga de Cthulu.


----------



## shogun HD (7 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Trouvé, c'est Dennis Gabor.


 



je l'ai trouvé l'autre soir dans l'image du jour google:mouais:



bien joué Severus Sereg  à toi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Exactement, ma signature viens de l'univers de Lovecraft.
Personne n'est d'accord sur la traduction, ca pourrait être:
- Dans sa demeure de R'lyeh la morte, Cthulhu rêve et attend.
- Dans sa demeure de R'lyeh, le défunt Cthulhu attend en rêvant.
(Mais la deuxième est plus cohérente avec la VO...Satanée VF xD)
Si tu veux plus de détails: ICI

Sinon, voici notre inconnu du jour:


----------



## rabisse (7 Juin 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Meuh non ! C'est une langue parlée dans la saga de Cthulu.


M'enfin!... Non rien! 


Informaticien? Je ne sais pas pourquoi!


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> M'enfin!... Non rien!
> 
> 
> Informaticien? Je ne sais pas pourquoi!



Il est dans le jeu vidéo sur consoles (et aussi sur ces machins tournant avec Windows)...


----------



## rabisse (7 Juin 2010)

J'comprends plus rien!
Y'en a un qui pose une énigme sur un inconnu digne d'être reconnu... quoi que!...
Et ce sont les autres participants qui répondent aux questions posées?

Vingt Dieux! :mouais:

Patron de boite, type Blizzard?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> J'comprends plus rien!
> Y'en a un qui pose une énigme sur un inconnu digne d'être reconnu... quoi que!...
> Et ce sont les autres participants qui répondent aux questions posées?
> 
> Vingt Dieux! :mouais:



  Aesleah c'est E.T. !!! Il vient certainement d'une autre planète. 

Sinon pas d'idée. Le frère de steve ballmer (ou son cousin) ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Rabisse: Comme l'a dit Aescleah, c'est quelqu'un dans l'univers de la programmation de jeux video.
Il est effectivement patron d'une société de développement de jeux. 
Pamoi: Steve qui ? Non je ne pense pas. 

Et je suis tout a fait d'accord, si tu connais la réponse Aescleah, pourquoi ne pas la dire ?^^


----------



## Aescleah (7 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Rabisse: Comme l'a dit Aescleah, c'est quelqu'un dans l'univers de la programmation de jeux video.
> Il est effectivement patron d'une société de développement de jeux.
> Pamoi: Steve qui ? Non je ne pense pas.
> 
> Et je suis tout a fait d'accord, si tu connais la réponse Aescleah, pourquoi ne pas la dire ?^^



Parce que balancer la réponse comme ça ne serait pas marrant, c'est un jeu, il faut que les joueurs jouent


----------



## Fìx (8 Juin 2010)

Moi j'dis Aescleah il travaille à la DST et il se sert d'une machine à reconnaissance faciale pour y foutre toutes les photos postées ici!!!  J'vois pas d'autre explication!  ...


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Parce que balancer la réponse comme ça ne serait pas marrant, c'est un jeu, il faut que les joueurs jouent


C'était la tactique de certains sur le fil du même genre sur les films et je trouve que c'est un peu moyen : une manière finalement immodeste de montrer que l'on sait. Si l'on sait et que l'on veut laisser les questions fuser on peut aussi :
- aller faire autre chose en attendant
- poser des questions, l'air dégagé, innocemment en dissimulant son prodigieux savoir...


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juin 2010)

ben du coup, tout est calme .... 

Bon je relance: américain ? un rapport avec la xbox ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Merci de relancer. 
Non, pas américain. Il est britannique, anglais pour être précis.
Et oui il y a un rapport avec la Xbox. ^^


----------



## Pamoi (10 Juin 2010)

Al Richardson ? Burt Robertson ? Leon Wilkerson ? Jack Lawson ?

Possibilité d'avoir un indice, histoire d'avancer ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Aucun de ceux la.
Encore un indice ? Tu veux pas non plus que je te dise qui c'est ?
Programmeur britannique de jeux vidéos, dont certains sont sortis sur Xbox et Xbox 360.
Bon, autre indice: Il a été décoré de l'Ordre de L'Empire Britannique.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Aucun de ceux la.


Je m'en doutais ... sauf gros coup de bol, puisqu'ils sont tous inventés, hormis Leon Wilkeson, bassiste de Lynyrd Skynyrd



Severus Sereg a dit:


> Encore un indice ? Tu veux pas non plus que je te dise qui c'est ?


Mais non, le prends pas mal, on peut débiter des noms à l'infini. 
C'est juste histoire d'avancer un peu.



Severus Sereg a dit:


> Il a été décoré de l'Ordre de L'Empire Britannique.


Roger Moore? David Niven? Lewis Hamilton? Jenson Button? Philip d'Edimbourg? Graham Hill? Danny Boyle? Eric Idle? Sacha Baron Cohen? Francis Bacon? Peter Molyneux?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Je le prends pas mal. J'ai oublié de mettre un smiley. xD (C'est tellement expressif ces trucs...)
Un des hommes que tu as cité (qui ne sont pas tous programmeurs je crois) est bien celui que vous cherchez. ^^

Autre indice, ca aidera ceux qui ont joué a ses jeux (Histoire aussi de passer à autre chose. ^^):
Clefs d'argent.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juin 2010)

Je disais ça, moi, c'est pour aider ...


----------



## koeklin (11 Juin 2010)

Mieux vaut lui accordé la bonne réponse : Pamoi  a trouvé , parmi tous ceux cités, y'en qu'un qui a un rapport avec le jeu vidéo... .


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juin 2010)

Tout le monde a l'air de savoir, et pourtant ...

y'a donc personne qui va la donner, cette réponse, à la fin ???


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Tout le monde a l'air de savoir, et pourtant ...
> 
> y'a donc personne qui va la donner, cette réponse, à la fin ???



Non


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juin 2010)

le mec des années 80 de la pub perrier "c'est fou! non?"


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juin 2010)

bon allez je me lance ... (j'ai un nouveau cékidon)

au hasard



Pamoi a dit:


> Peter Molyneux?


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> bon allez je me lance ... (j'ai un nouveau cékidon)
> 
> au hasard


 

c'est fou nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Oui Pamoi, c'est Peter Molyneux. xD
Bravo ! Dire que personne ne le savait... 
A toi. ^^


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juin 2010)

Bon allez ... le suivant (la photo est de 1969)


----------



## shogun HD (11 Juin 2010)

eric cantona ?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juin 2010)

non ... même pas son grand père ...


----------



## rabisse (12 Juin 2010)

Il utilise éventuellement une guitare aux vibrations de cordes électriquement amplifiée!


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Il utilise éventuellement une guitare aux vibrations de cordes électriquement amplifiée!



Euh ... non, pourquoi ?? 

Edit: Enfin, peut-être, mais c'est pas pour ça qu'il est connu


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Fidel Castro plus jeune ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Oui Pamoi, c'est Peter Molyneux. xD
> Bravo ! Dire que personne ne le savait...
> A toi. ^^



En même temps il n'est connu que dans le monde du jeu vidéo et pas pour sa gueule.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juin 2010)

Politique ?
Nobel (ou assimilé) ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Fidel Castro plus jeune ?



oui 

Si ça continue comme ça, va vous falloir un indice ... 



C0rentin a dit:


> En même temps il n'est connu que dans le monde du jeu vidéo et pas pour sa gueule.











Sly54 a dit:


> Politique ?
> Nobel (ou assimilé) ?



Non, domaine artistique


----------



## shogun HD (12 Juin 2010)

SCOTT MATTHEW?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juin 2010)

ben non, la photo date de 1969, j'te rappelle !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

C0rentin, si t'avais compris le principe du jeu tu saurais que le but est quand même de faire durer le plaisir et de rendre la réponse difficile à trouver...Mais ca n'as pas l'air d'être à ta portée de comprendre des choses. Surtout que ma phrase était ironique, mais ca non plus tu n'as pas l'air de le comprendre. ^^
A bon entendeur.

Bref, domaine artistique: Musique ? Cinéma ? Littérature ? Peinture ?
Un ancêtre d'Emmanuel Chain ? Je dis ca pour le magnifique monosourcil.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juin 2010)

Domaine illustratif, si je puis me permettre cette approximation

D'ici peu, c'est sur, vous allez avoir droit à l'indice .....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Illustratif ? C'est vague. xD
Dans la pub, la BD... ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> C0rentin, si t'avais compris le principe du jeu tu saurais que le but est quand même de faire durer le plaisir et de rendre la réponse difficile à trouver...Mais ca n'as pas l'air d'être à ta portée de comprendre des choses. Surtout que ma phrase était ironique, mais ca non plus tu n'as pas l'air de le comprendre. ^^
> A bon entendeur.



Tu sais je n'étais pas agressif, je soulignais juste que ce n'était pas une évidence


----------



## Pamoi (13 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Illustratif ? C'est vague. xD
> Dans la pub, la BD... ?



Designer, affichiste, créateur de logos ... tout ça, quoi


----------



## rabisse (13 Juin 2010)

Starckounet!


----------



## Pamoi (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Juin 2010)

Le monsieur est-il français? Européen ?

(Et je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que l'indice est tordu )


----------



## shogun HD (14 Juin 2010)

Publicitaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Le monsieur est-il français? Européen ?
> 
> (Et je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que l'indice est tordu )



Anglais, et effectivement: l'indice est fouillis à dessein, car la réponse est sous vos yeux.  



shogun HD a dit:


> Publicitaire ?



Pas à stictement parler, plutot:


> Designer, affichiste, créateur de logos


----------



## shogun HD (14 Juin 2010)

lee clow ?

pour la campagne du pub apple "think different"..........


----------



## Pamoi (14 Juin 2010)

Non, mais c'est pas mal imaginé 

Sa photo aujourd'hui:






nouvel indice:  il a créé un logo célébrissime


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juin 2010)

Fichtre... En effet, l'indice était des plus visuels !

Il s'agit de John Pasche, qui a notamment créé le fameux logo des Rolling Stones (d'où l'indice...).

(Désolé pour la page Wiki en anglais, mais la version française est inexistante)


----------



## Pamoi (14 Juin 2010)

Tout est dit.
Bravo, à toi


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juin 2010)

Et voici donc la suite:






Bonne chance à tous


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Homme politique ? scientifique ? économiste (il a bien la tête de l'emploi xD) ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

Scientifique, domaine nucléaire, 1ere bombe US années 50 ??


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juin 2010)

Notre homme était dans une certaine mesure un scientifique en effet. Rien à voir avec le nucléaire en revanche.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2010)

US ? Européen ? Homme d'état ? Années 1960 ? Toujours vivant ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2010)

Pas un marrant et sans doute nordique, encore une fois. Non ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> US ? Européen ? Homme d'état ? Années 1960 ? Toujours vivant ?



Européen, oui. Homme politique, non, également décédé. Il est même décédé avant 1960.



bompi a dit:


> Pas un marrant et sans doute nordique, encore une fois. Non ?



Pas un marrant, je n'en sais rien, et si par nordique tu entends scandinave, non, il ne l'était pas.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Notre homme était dans une certaine mesure un scientifique en effet.



Inventeur, peut-être ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Inventeur, peut-être ?



Absolument.

Et voici un indice: son invention se trouve dans quasiment toutes les maisons


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

rappel de la photo, ça évite de revenir à la page précédente à chaque fois .... 

Invention électrique ou pas ??


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2010)

John Logie Baird


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> John Logie Baird



Tout à fait, l'inventeur et pionnier de la télévision


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2010)

Ecossais, c'est nordique, non ?


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ecossais, c'est nordique, non ?



Désolé si j'ai entraîné une confusion. En effet l'Ecosse est au nord, mais comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon précédent post, j'ai pensé que tu avais implicitement voulu parler de la scandinavie.
Enfin ceci n'aura pas empêché Sly54 de trouver la réponse


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ecossais, c'est nordique, non ?



Europe du Nord, oui, mais  *pas nordique  ...* :mouais:


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2010)

Vu comme ça...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2010)

Next one


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

Américain ? Acteur ou producteur ? 

le frère de Gene Hackman ??


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2010)

Non à toutti


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

Européen ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2010)

Si


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Juin 2010)

Italien ou espagnol ?
Il a une tête à avoir fait dans la BD


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2010)

Italien, mais pas BD.
Pourtant, dans son genre c'est un artiste


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Juin 2010)

Couture, design, mouru ou pas ?
(comment faire pour remettre l'image ?)


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2010)

Non et non, mais mouru : oui


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Juin 2010)

Pas acteur, ok ? (cf plus haut)
Musique, littérature, cuisine ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2010)

nan à tout.
Artiste extraordinaire. Mais ça va pas vous aider des masses :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> nan à tout.
> Artiste extraordinaire. Mais ça va pas vous aider des masses :rose:



Surtout qu'on est quasiment un seul à jouer 
(artiste extraordinaire Italie, normal, mais ni acteur, ni cinéma, ni musique, ni peinture, ni littérature ni etc, resterait architecture, que j'incluais dans "design", et origami et vinification, inclus dans cuisine et divers). A vrai dire j'attends la relève :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Surtout qu'on est quasiment un seul à jouer



y'en a des qui ont une vie ailleurs .....  

mais on arrive


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul : non à tout

Mais bon, la relève arrive 


Playboy (Nouvoul dira "c'est normal, l'est Italien, l'inconnu )


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

Sport ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais bon, la relève arrive



Allez la .... relève (non pas la France ! Ils vont gagner)

Y baignerait pas dans l'automobile ton Italien ? Style Pininfarina, au hasard ?


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

J'avais cherché par là, mais design que j'assimile à carrossier est exclu apparemment; de toute façon ce n'est ni Pinin Farina, ni Bertone, ni Giugiaro, ni M. Vespa :hein: 
_Un petit indice svp, playboy italien 55.000.000 de résultats!_


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2010)

Ça pourrait être un photographe italien travaillant ou ayant travaillé pour Playboy. Il y a un certain Pompeo Posar mais je n'ai pas trouvé de photo concluante (par contre des photos prises par lui, il y en a... argl! )


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

S'appeler Pompeo dans ce métier, ça confine la prédestination 
En tout cas ce n'est pas lui
Cirque ?
Coiffeur ?
Garçon de plage ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2010)

Nan à tout.

Un playboy est un homme à femmes et mon "artiste" est un expert avec ses *4* femmes.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

? ? ? ?
(ce qui ne rend pas les choses faciles, c'est que tu le dis artiste, puis artiste extraordinaire, puis "artiste" entre guillemets  )
Pourquoi le 4 en gras ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Juin 2010)

Gianni Versace ??


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Gianni Versace ??



Non mais t'as vu les photos ? :rateau:
Et en plus 4 femmes 
Et la mode est éliminée déjà&#8230;

@FamilyStone: musée de Nancy ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2010)

4 femmes, car il n'y en a que 4. Pas une de plus, pas une de moins.

Artiste : Tiger woods peut sûrement être considéré comme un artiste vu ce qu'il fait avec la balle de golf.


campione del mondo


(pas compris le familystone)


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Juin 2010)

Italo Balbo ???


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> 4 femmes, car il n'y en a que 4. Pas une de plus, pas une de moins.
> Artiste : Tiger woods peut sûrement être considéré comme un artiste vu ce qu'il fait avec la balle de golf.
> campione del mondo
> (pas compris le familystone)



Tu as dit pas de sport plus haut 
http://www.google.fr/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=sly+and+the+family+stone&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=ezoaTMH_FdaS4gadoaXLCg


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2010)

Il n'est pas sportif, je maintiens. C'était juste pour expliquer ma vision de "l'artiste"

Pour Sly and the family, je confirme, c'est Pamoi coucou; chuis plutôt comme ça 

Pas Italo Balbo (pas politique, pas militaire&#8230


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2010)

Un mafieux ?

Ce sont des artistes, dans un genre particulier certes, mais des artistes.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

J'avais cherché un peu par là aussi, mais bon :mouais:
Ce que je n'arrive pas à intégrer dans les recherches, ce sont les 4 femmes.
J'avais pensé à un moment à un alpiniste (quoique son physique ) qui aurait conquis 4 sommets, mais sport est hors sujet.
Il me semble qu'il faut être un minimum italianisant pour trouver, non ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2010)

Pas mafieux, s'est toujours tenu à carreau et pas besoin d'être italianisant pour trouver
Les 4 femmes est un très bon indice (trouver un synonyme de femme).

Surnommé "le professeur"


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Surnommé "le professeur"



Il a bien changé, Alain Prost


----------



## Pamoi (17 Juin 2010)

*Giorgio Belladonna*, génie du bridge. (et ses 4 dames coeur, carreau etc...)


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2010)

Total respect Pamoi 
il professore (Alain Prost, bouh )

Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de partager cette donne magnifique (pour ceux qui savent jouer au bridge). Mais comment peut-on trouver une telle ligne de jeu??


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

Comme je suis allergique aux jeux de cartes et épidermiquement dépressif comme l'a constaté le ramasseur de miettes positivement agité :love: , j'avais fait une croix là-dessus:


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2010)

Bien vu Nouvoul , je le gardais en tout dernier recours

Mais il y a eu aussi ça et également celui là :


Sly54 a dit:


> Pas mafieux, s'est toujours tenu à *carreau* et pas besoin d'être italianisant pour trouver




PS le bridge n'est pas _un_ jeu de carte. Le bridge est une passion dévorante :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (17 Juin 2010)

Quand vous aurez fini tous les deux, vous nous le direz. 

On postera un autre cékidon ....


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2010)

22 heures de silence Tu nous fait la tête ?   Si ça continue je vais poster une photo de Charlie Chaplin 

Mince, je l'ai dit


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> 22 heures de silence Tu nous fait la tête ?   Si ça continue je vais poster une photo de Charlie Chaplin
> 
> Mince, je l'ai dit



non, non, j'ai pas été trop là aujourd'hui .... 

Edit:

Allez ça roule.


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Juin 2010)

Pas trop vite quand même, merci, sinon je n'ai plus le temps de dormir :sleep:  :love:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Boyd_Dunlop
A demain ou plus tard


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pas trop vite quand même, merci, sinon je n'ai plus le temps de dormir :sleep:  :love:
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Boyd_Dunlop



Vite plié, bravo !!!  , à toi ..
(j'en avais un autre plus difficile, ma bonté m'a perdu !! )



Nouvoul a dit:


> A demain ou plus tard



Non, fissa un autre !!! (12h maxi )


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2010)

Une madame pour changer.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2010)

13 mn de retard 

Européenne ? Littéraire ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2010)

Européenne, pas littéraire, ni artiste ni scientifique.
A son actif quelques phrases célèbres


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2010)

Serait-ce 'La Passionaria' ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Serait-ce 'La Passionaria' ?



Des preuves! Des preuves!
¡No pasaràn!

A vous mon cher


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2010)

Une autre Dame


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2010)

pomme-C + pomme-V:

Européenne ? Littéraire ?

(beaucoup plus sérieux que Nouvoul au niveau de l'horaire )


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2010)

oui

non


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2010)

Je me permets de remettre la photo









Scientifique ?
Artiste ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2010)

non

oui

(vais me coucher... :sleep:  )


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juin 2010)

Donc pas scientifique  mais artiste.
Je suis confus, je ne sais pas comment revenir en arrière.
Alors artiste: plutôt teutonne, Autriche, ou plus au nord ?
Plus dans la représentation que dans la création ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Alors artiste: plutôt teutonne, Autriche, ou plus au nord ?
> Plus dans la représentation que dans la création ?



non non oui

oui non (quoique, d'un certain point de vue, on pourrait répondre non oui ).



Note : un indice est présent dans le post initial. Facile à trouver, un peu plus subtil à interpréter.


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juin 2010)

Un rapport avec la Dame de pique ?
Je vous dis bonne nuit, je ne suis plus tout jeune :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un rapport avec la Dame de pique ?



Pas à ma connaissance, mais ça aurait pu  (nouvel indice)


----------



## rabisse (20 Juin 2010)

Une des muses de Picasso?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2010)

une personne de haute extraction qui aurait oeuvré dans le médical pendant la guerre ??


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Une des muses de Picasso?


Pas du tout



Pamoi a dit:


> une personne de haute extraction qui aurait oeuvré dans le médical pendant la guerre ??


Encore moins

Bon, allez :


----------



## Pamoi (21 Juin 2010)

_Mrs Simpson ?? (qui épousa Edouard VIII et l'obligea donc à abdiquer ?)
_


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

Kathleen Ferrier.

Admirable chanteuse, entre autres connue pour son interprétation de _Das Lied von der Erde_ de Gustav Mahler (mon héros) avec Bruno Walter à la direction. Des _Kindertotenlieder_ aussi.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2010)

Eh ben voila...

Je savais bien que la deuxième photo parlerait à quelqu'un !

A toi, moderador


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

_Gracias_
C'est parti.


----------



## killers460 (21 Juin 2010)

scientifique??

politicien??


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

non

re-non.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2010)

Un chanteur de charme sud-américain des années 30 ?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

En 1930 il avait autour de la cinquantaine 

Et il n'était pas sud-américain.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2010)

Mais c'est bien un chanteur de charme ?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

Il n'est pas connu pour cela  [mais dans l'intimité, qui sait].

Un coup de main : il est né dans un pays limitrophe de la France, mort dans un autre pays limitrophe de la France. Le français n'est pas sa langue maternelle mais il a dû très bien le parler, ainsi que l'anglais.

C'est un entrepreneur [reste à trouver ce qu'il a entrepris ]


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2010)

Espagnol ?
Mort en Italie ?
Voyageur ?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

Sa langue maternelle est l'allemand.
Pas plus voyageur que ça ; cependant il a commencé sa carrière d'_entrepreneur_ outre-manche avant de repartir vers un autre pays (limitrophe de la France, je le rappelle ) pour y fonder une nouvelle société.

Ce pays trouvé, on pourra avoir une idée de ce qu'il y a fait.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2010)

Un rapport avec la Suisse ? Le chocolat ? l'alimentation ?


----------



## rabisse (21 Juin 2010)

Industriel, au sens large (métallurgie, pétrochimie,etc)?


----------



## killers460 (21 Juin 2010)

chocolatier en belgique??


----------



## shogun HD (21 Juin 2010)

Emil Jellinek-Mercedes?

Ferdinand von Zeppelin?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un rapport avec la Suisse ? Le chocolat ? l'alimentation ?


La Suisse. Mais pas le chocolat ni rien de comestible.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Juin 2010)

Horlogerie ?


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2010)

Là, c'est mieux


----------



## shogun HD (21 Juin 2010)

Edouard Heuer?


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

Dans l'idée, on s'approche.
Encore un indice (j'ai été généreux, si si !) : sa société ne porte pas son nom [ce qui élimine beaucoup de candidats].


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juin 2010)

Hans Wilsdorf?


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

Richtig !!


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juin 2010)

la suite les aminches


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juin 2010)

Un rapport avec les amish ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un rapport avec les amish ?


 

nan


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

Un inventeur de langues, fin XIXe (genre Esperanto ou Volapük) ?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un inventeur de langues, fin XIXe (genre Esperanto ou Volapük) ?


 
nan


----------



## rabisse (22 Juin 2010)

Déjà vu cette trombine!
Ecrivain aux épaules tombantes?


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Déjà vu cette trombine!
> Ecrivain aux épaules tombantes?


 
nan


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2010)

Mathématicien ou philosophe ? Ou les deux ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juin 2010)

physicien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h06 ----------



bompi a dit:


> Mathématicien ou philosophe ? Ou les deux ?


 
physicien


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Contemporain des XIXème et XXèmes siècles ?


----------



## koeklin (23 Juin 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> physicien


En regardant ton avatar, je comprends mieux pourquoi tu l'as choisi, petit filou va!
Malgré tout le respect que je dois dois à un homme si intelligent, je le trouve particulierement rasoir, ce mec.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi tu dis pas que c'est eMach


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

Wikipedia dit physicien et philosophe, non mais !


----------



## koeklin (23 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pourquoi tu dis pas que c'est eMach


e Mach ? t'es sûr? Jusqu'à maintenant je croyais qu'il se prénommait Gillette

A ce que je vois, Bompi avait trouvé depuis belle lurette, non mais.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Bompi, bon il


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juin 2010)

Je. Suis un tantinet taquin sur ce coup la....... Je l avoue;-))))p

bompi


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

Là, c'est marrant : en fait je pense que c'est Nouvoul qui a trouvé le premier.

En tous cas, c'est en voyant "eMach" que j'ai immédiatement pensé à Ernst Mach.
Auparavant, j'étais simplement sur la piste d'un éminent scientifique 

PS : chuis trop fort : j'arrive à faire croire que j'ai gagné


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Moi je pense que c'est Koeklin 
Mais ce serait bien que celui qui trouve donne la réponse, ça éviterait ces tergiversations


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juin 2010)

Bompi koeclin winners ;-))


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

Bon. Un pas trop dur (enfin, je pense) pour la route.







Personne de gauche sur l'image.


----------



## koeklin (23 Juin 2010)

- message édité -


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Mérovingien, carolingien, capétien, valois ? "France" ?


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

France en effet.

Le brave homme a vécu sous les Capétiens.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Si je vois bien, il a une couronne 
Donc ce serait un roi ?
Je ne trouve pas parmi toutes les enluminures :rose:


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

Non, pas un roi.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Empereur ?
Prévôt ?
Cherché Saint Eloi, Etienne, Enguerrand, etc&#8230;:hein::mouais::hosto:


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

Côté philosophie donc, vu l'époque supposée [les Capétiens] et le lieu [la France], la théologie...

---------- Post added at 17h43 ---------- Previous post was at 17h41 ----------

Allez. Une autre image pour le plaisir. Autre représentation.






Je précise que le philosophe-théologien (et aussi musicien, il paraît) est le monsieur de gauche sur l'image


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Du coup ça dépote: Pierre Abélard  A mon avis c'est plutôt celui de droite , je ne vois pas pourquoi il aurait une couronne, l'abbé lard.
Et Loïse elle est avec Clark 
(Après recherches complémentaires, Héloïse serait à droite, mais bon, les polaroïds de l'époque n'étaient pas encore au point; mea culpa)


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

Bin non : il est à gauche, la main délicatement posée sur le sein de sa doulce amie. Tandis que ce saligaud de Fulbert vient de se rendre compte de la situation (et agira en conséquence...) Faut pas faire confiance à ces chanoines 

À toi.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

J'ai édité pendant ta réponse 
Maintenant je vais chercher quelqu'un d'autre, patience


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Allez un facile pour celui qui aime les barbus


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2010)

Klaus Santa?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)

Klaus Barber ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Klaus Santa?





C0rentin a dit:


> Klaus Barber ?



Si vous avez trouvé, dites-le   sinon posez des questions plus précises


----------



## koeklin (23 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si vous avez trouvé, dites-le   sinon posez des questions plus précises


Ben compte pas sur moi. 

et toc.


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2010)

Gaston Bachelard ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

Ben non, désolé, à part la barbe :mouais:


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juin 2010)

un russe ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2010)

NAN 
(interruption momentanée du service pour remplir la panse - ce n'est pas un indice !)


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Juin 2010)

Bon, je relance les dés: musicien accro à MacGé


----------



## Dp.hermes (26 Juin 2010)

Patrick Ewen?

Européen?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, je relance les dés: musicien accro à MacGé


 

moustaki ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, je relance les dés: musicien accro à MacGé



Yam Macintosh ???


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2010)

J'avais cherché dans les musiciens de l'époque sans retrouver son nom 

Je dirais l'auteur des _Heures Persanes_, Charles Koechlin (1867-1950).


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juin 2010)

Et chef d'orchestre de débutersurmac à un K près (il avait trouvé tout de suite mais a bien voulu laisser les autres chercher encore)  
Bompi à toi (pas trop dur, il commence à faire chaud )


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> il avait trouvé tout de suite



C'est sur que si tu postes la photo de mon arrière-grand-père, je vais aussi trouver tout de suite


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juin 2010)

Ne pas confondre KoeCHlin et KoeKlin 
Pour mon prochain tour (dans quelques semaines sans doute), merci de me faire parvenir la photo de ton grand-père, ce sera un secret entre nous


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ne pas confondre KoeCHlin et KoeKlin
> Pour mon prochain tour (dans quelques semaines sans doute), merci de me faire parvenir la photo de ton grand-père, ce sera un secret entre nous



Ne pas non plus me prendre pour un nioube


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2010)

J'ai un temps travaillé avec un Koechlin qui m'avait expliqué que tous les Koechlin sont de la même famille. Je ne le croyais pas. Je vais finir par le croire 

En tous cas, je connais un peu (entre autres l'oeuvre que je citais) mais il est vrai que je préfère d'autres musiciens de cette époque.

Bon. Je cherche une image et je reviens.

I'm back. Je pense que ce n'est pas trop difficile.


----------



## shogun HD (26 Juin 2010)

italien ?


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2010)

_Italiano._


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juin 2010)

Un Caruso et au lit  :sleep:


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2010)

On m'avait dit : pas trop dur 

À toi


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> On m'avait dit : pas trop dur



on t'avait dit ça à propos de qui ???


----------



## shogun HD (26 Juin 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un Caruso et au lit  :sleep:


 
[YOUTUBE]VRwr8jdMwiQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> on t'avait dit ça à propos de qui ???


Voir #3078.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juin 2010)

Roule ma poule


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

pilote ??


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juin 2010)

Pas du tout, mais Pilot à creuse


----------



## tahartag (27 Juin 2010)

Baron Bich ???


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juin 2010)

Houlà ! Ça chauffe


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

*László Biró*


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juin 2010)

Grâce à qui on peut écrire sur les Post-it© 
>>>> à toi


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

Donc ....


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juin 2010)

landru ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

Nan .... ni barbe-bleue


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Sa coiffure est bizarre.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Sa coiffure est bizarre.



  

Mais encore ???

Edit:
Changement de page, repost:


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Latin ? 1870 ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Latin ?



Non



bompi a dit:


> 1870 ?



il était vivant cette année là, oui


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juin 2010)

c'est un montage ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

non, c'est une invention


----------



## shogun HD (27 Juin 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> non, c'est une invention


 

pas vu dans la dernière saison de lost


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juin 2010)

normal, l'était pas dans l'avion.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2010)

Quoi de neuf depuis le 27 ?
Pas dans l'avion m'avait orienté vers ballon, une tête à la Gambetta, mais fausse route.
Un petit indice encore svp, merci 
Je vais poursuivre la lecture de la trilogie berlinoise dans ma couette :sleep: :sleep:
(invention: un rapport avec la musique cf Inventions de Bach ?)


----------



## Pamoi (29 Juin 2010)

oui, désolé, j'ai oublié  (je bullais tranquille).
Un indice rare, et aussi utile qu'intelligent dans quelques instants ... 

Tiens: pharmacien.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2010)

Fallait le dire: John Pemberton, inventeur de la catastrophocacola 
Je peux dormir tranquille  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

En tant que lecteur de BD (et sentimentalement attaché aux personnages créés par Sirius), Pemberton reste pour moi ce brave marin :


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2010)

Exact, Pemberton (celui de Nouvoul ...  )

A toi


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juin 2010)

Comme d'hab, je m'absente quelques heures, voilà de quoi cogiter


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2010)

Ecrivain, ou résistant ?

Français ou Espagnol ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juin 2010)

Il a beaucoup écrit, notamment pour la Pléïade, mais disons que ce n'était pas un romancier ni un "écrivain".
Ni Français ni Espagnol.
Résistant pas possible


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2010)

Écrit _pour_ la Pléiade ou publié _dans_ la Pléiade ?

Si c'est le premier cas, alors, on peut penser qu'il a contribué à la partie encyclopédique de la collection.
Et vraisemblablement, c'est un francophone donc un Suisse ou un Belge. Et comme tu dis qu'il ne peut pas avoir été résistant, je dirais que c'est un Suisse, puisqu'ils n'avaient pas vraiment besoin de résister, eux.

Pfiou ! Reste à avoir des idées de nom  Je pensais à Jean Piaget (Suisse éminent) mais il ne lui ressemble vraiment pas.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juillet 2010)

A mon humble avis ... "publié par (ou dans)" la Pléiade.

Suisse ou Belge possible

ou alors il reste Sud-Américain ?


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2010)

On pourrait penser à Simenon.
Mais il était concerné par la question collaboration/résistance (il me semble qu'il était en France pendant au moins une partie de la guerre et qu'il a eu quelques soucis après-guerre).


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juillet 2010)

Bon, européen ?? (ça va éliminer quelques candidats ...  )


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Écrit _pour_ la Pléiade ou publié _dans_ la Pléiade ?
> Si c'est le premier cas, alors, on peut penser qu'il a contribué à la partie encyclopédique de la collection.
> Et vraisemblablement, c'est un francophone donc un Suisse ou un Belge. Et comme tu dis qu'il ne peut pas avoir été résistant, je dirais que c'est un Suisse, puisqu'ils n'avaient pas vraiment besoin de résister, eux.
> Je pensais à Jean Piaget (Suisse éminent) mais il ne lui ressemble vraiment pas.


Désolé de mon absence :rose:
Tu es un vrai Maigret , c'est bien Piaget; ses oreilles en sont la preuve, qui sont restées les mêmes de 7 à 77 ans 
Bravo et à toi 

(La Pléïade: "Logique et connaissance scientifique"; un concentré d'intelligences !)


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2010)

Marrant, je ne l'avais pas reconnu. Il se trouve que j'ai ce volume à la maison (pas tout saisi mais intéressant ).
C'est pour ça que j'ai pensé à lui. Mais je n'ai ensuite pas trouvé ton image sur  Internet 



---------- Post added at 20h33 ---------- Previous post was at 20h22 ----------

Bon, je me suis dit que je pouvais faire simple avec lui :






ou elle :





voire lui (un tout petit peu plus dur) :





Finalement, un moins connu :


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Juillet 2010)

On a B, Berlioz, B, Bacon, B, Boconde, donc forcément l'autre est un P qui annonce l'arrivée d'un général ?
(Est-ce que les 3 exclus sont des indices ?)


----------



## rabisse (1 Juillet 2010)

Un juvénile Joachim Murat?
Peut-être même Jérôme Bonaparte.


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2010)

Non, les autres n'étaient pas un indice.
Les deux peintures, c'était pour blaguer mais Berlioz, c'est simplement que je me suis dit que c'était trop facile (même en-dehors des billets de dix francs ).

Bref, notre inconnu partage des caractéristiques avec Berlioz, tout en étant moins connu. En général, on connaît au moins de nom _une_ de ses oeuvres.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juillet 2010)

Musicien ?
Français ?


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2010)

Oui.
Oui.

Pour l'époque, voir le post de rabisse.


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juillet 2010)

Je sèche
Boieldieu, Cherubini ? Bien qu'aucune image trouvée soit bien ressemblante


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juillet 2010)

*Méhul*


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juillet 2010)

Ça a été un des premiers que j'avais repéré, mais pas trouvé l'image: il y en a où il a vraiment une autre tête.
Bravo


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> *Méhul*


Tout juste.

Je connais et aime beaucoup ses quatre symphonies, qui sont très "fraîches". Pour ceux qui veulent varier les plaisirs, c'est l'occasion [pour pas cher chez Naxos, par exemple].
Il est par ailleurs l'auteur de la musique du Chant du Départ.

Une prochaine fois, je proposerai un autre musicien, cette fois pleinement du XIXe et auteur de belles symphonies.

C'est maintenant à toi !


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juillet 2010)

Merci






Une fois que les petits malins auront donné le nom du premier, on passera au deuxième ...


----------



## Fìx (3 Juillet 2010)

Bill Clinton?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bill Clinton?









NON. Une autre proposition ??

​


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2010)

Eamon de Valera

Photo prise en 1963 si j'en crois Google


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juillet 2010)

Alors là ... 


A toi


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Sly54 est irlandais ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Sly54 est irlandais ?



je ne vois pas d'autre explication


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

bravo sly54


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Eamon De Valera



Euh... T'es fatigué Shogun ?.. La réponse a été donnée un peu plus haut... Ou alors c'est moi qui ai la tronche dans le sac...


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Euh... T'es fatigué Shogun ?.. La réponse a été donnée un peu plus haut... Ou alors c'est moi qui ai la tronche dans le sac...


 

sûrement........................


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2010)

Merci à tous; ça doit être mon côté Irish coffee 

Bon, c'est pas tout, voilà la suite :


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juillet 2010)

En regardant le portrait comme ça, je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça m'inspire la piraterie. Alors peut-être pas pirate, mais y a-t-il un rapport avec la marine ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2010)

Non, aucun


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juillet 2010)

Un rapport avec la peinture, peut-être ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Merci à tous; ça doit être mon côté Irish coffee
> 
> Bon, c'est pas tout, voilà la suite :
> 
> ...


 

c'et bon l' irish coffe hein Aescleah


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Ça n'a sans doute aucun rapport mais le personnage a un peu l'attitude de Rembrandt dans ses auto-portraits.


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

anglais ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2010)

Peinture, oui.
Anglais, mon Dieu non !
Autoportrait : non, un peu antérieur à Rembrandt.


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

Le Caravage?



peint par leoni.............


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2010)

Bravo  il s'agit bien de Michelangelo Merisi da Caravaggio, dit Le Caravage !

A toi shogun HD


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bravo  il s'agit bien de Michelangelo Merisi da Caravaggio, dit Le Caravage !
> 
> A toi shogun HD


 

merci sly54 sa tête me disais qqchose.............

la suite plus tard désolé

edit:


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juillet 2010)

euh ... sympa le contre-jour 

Allez, banco ... Frederic Dard


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> euh ... sympa le contre-jour
> 
> Allez, banco ... Frederic Dard


 


la main passe impair et manque 

nan


----------



## rabisse (3 Juillet 2010)

Amateur de cigares?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Amateur de cigares?


 

pas à ma connaissance


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2010)

Comédien ?
Domaine culinaire ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juillet 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Comédien ?
> Domaine culinaire ?


 
nan et nan


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2010)

Français, au moins, vu son foulard PMU ?

Domaine littéraire ?


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Français, au moins, vu son foulard PMU ?
> 
> Domaine littéraire ?


 

oui 

nan peinture pour vous aidez...........


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> nan peinture pour vous aidez...........



C'est pour Rabisse alors 
Sauf si c'est un peintre en bâtiment, mais de célèbre je n'en connais qu'un, et il n'a pas cette tête la.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juillet 2010)

Bernard Buffet sans la barbe ???


----------



## rabisse (4 Juillet 2010)

Ce pourrait être Speedy Graphito... après toutes ces années... :hein:


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juillet 2010)

il a failli réalisé la nouvelle couverture du guide michelin...........


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juillet 2010)

y'avait 100 candidats, tu risques rien avec ton indice ...


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juillet 2010)

indice : GD


----------



## rabisse (5 Juillet 2010)

Willy G.D? Dans ce cas shogun est amateur d'art érotique.
GérarD Garouste? Que Dieu le tripote...longtemps encore.

Je connais cette tête bondieu, je connais cette... (ad libitum)

Je cale... sec.


----------



## shogun HD (5 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Willy G.D? Dans ce cas shogun est amateur d'art érotique.
> GérarD Garouste? Que Dieu le tripote...longtemps encore.
> 
> Je connais cette tête bondieu, je connais cette... (ad libitum)
> ...


 

non pas facile alors un indice visuel................







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------



rabisse a dit:


> Willy G.D? Dans ce cas shogun est amateur d'art érotique.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Juillet 2010)

Di Rosa ? 
_GD jàdonné ???_


----------



## shogun HD (5 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Di Rosa ?
> _GD jàdonné ???_


 

nan pas DI Rosa plus que 99................


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)

Un autre indice peut-être ?.. Parce que j'ai comme l'impression qu'on est tous en train de ramer...


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> j'ai comme l'impression qu'on est tous en train de ramer...








Et en plus on se sent seuls ....


----------



## rabisse (15 Juillet 2010)

Vi, heureusement demain, c'est vendredi.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)

Un aviron, aussi nommé rame hors du domaine maritime, est un outil destiné à la propulsion manuelle d'engins flottants, traditionnellement construit en bois. Il est utilisé depuis l'Antiquité pour des usages aussi divers que la pêche, la guerre, le sport. L'aviron utilise la force motrice des bras des rameurs.
En général, un aviron est formé d'une longue pièce de bois dont l'extrémité propulsive trempe dans l'eau, l'autre extrémité étant dans la ou les mains du rameur (celui qui rame ou « nage » en jargon maritime), le point d'appui du levier étant situé sur le bord de l'embarcation. Si aucune partie ne repose sur le bord de l'embarcation, on parle alors de pagaie. La partie dans l'eau est appelée plat, pale ou encore pelle, tandis que l'autre partie est simplement appelée manche. C'est sur cette partie que les rameurs vont disposer leurs mains.
Un rameur peut avoir à manuvrer un ou deux avirons à la fois. Cela dépendra du fait d'être seul ou non sur l'embarcation. Si le rameur est seul, il devra ramer simultanément avec un aviron de chaque côté, et aura donc une main sur le manche de chaque aviron ; il rame alors en couple ; le rameur solitaire peut aussi utiliser un seul aviron en godillant. Si les rameurs sont deux ou plus, ils pourront alors manuvrer chacun un seul aviron, avec les deux mains sur le manche. Il rame alors en pointe. Il faudra alors qu'il y ait autant de rameurs d'un côté que de l'autre pour que l'embarcation aille droit (même s'il existe aujourd'hui des embarcations traditionnelles à l'aviron à trois rameurs en pointe (Martinique)). Historiquement, il existait également des bateaux mélangeant les deux type d'armement avec un rameur en couple et deux rameurs en pointe : le ramdam.

Plusieurs positions sont possibles pour pouvoir faire avancer une embarcation à l'aide d'avirons. Lorsque le rameur est face à l'avancée, généralement debout, il est dit qu'il nage à la ponantaise (gondole). Il peut aussi être dos à la proue de l'embarcation. La meilleure position est la station assise. Ensuite, la pale est placée dans l'eau, et l'utilisateur n'a plus qu'à tirer sur le manche ce qui fera avancer l'embarcation. les embarcations de compétition à l'aviron sont munies de siège à roulettes qui permettent d'augmenter l'amplitude du coup de rame et la force appliquée à l'aviron.
L'aviron travaille comme un levier avec comme point d'appui la dame de nage ou le tolet. Bien sûr, plus la pale sera tirée rapidement et plus la vitesse de l'embarcation en sera augmentée. Le geste est assez technique, la pale ne doit ni trop s'enfoncer dans l'eau lors de la période de traction, ni être trop levée lors de la période de retour.

On peut supposer que l'aviron a succédé à la pagaie comme mode de propulsion lorsque les nécessités du transport maritime ont exigé des bateaux plus larges et plus haut sur l'eau pour le transport de volumes de marchandises croissants. En effet l'aviron permet l'élévation des bords, voire leur fermeture (l'aviron passe alors par des sabords), il permet également selon sa longueur d'éloigner le point d'appui donc de permettre au rameur d'être plus loin de l'eau. Un bateau plus haut sur l'eau peut alors se protéger de conditions de mer plus fortes. Un bateau plus large devient plus porteur et peut donc transporter plus de marchandises. A ces deux éléments s'ajoute une meilleure efficacité propulsive, ce qui permet donc de conserver, voir même de réduire le nombre de rameurs.
Durant l'Antiquité, on trouvait différentes organisations des rameurs dans les galères : la galère simple, la birème, la trière, la quadrirème, la quinquérème avec respectivement 1, 2, 3 , 4 et 5 files de rameurs. À l'époque, les galères naviguaient grâce à la voile et l'aviron. La galère s'est développée principalement sur le bassin méditerranéen où l'aviron a permis de pallier efficacement aux aléas météorologiques. L'expansion de ce type de bateau a ensuite suivi l'expansion des conquêtes romaines et a ainsi été exporté en Atlantique et en Mer du Nord. La galère a perduré ensuite sur l'ensemble des flottes européennes où son intérêt particulier résidait dans les manuvres et les phases d'attaque.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zwyyn9Md9a8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (18 Juillet 2010)

gérard d....


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juillet 2010)

il est introuvable, ton gus ...


----------



## shogun HD (19 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> il est introuvable, ton gus ...


 


:mouais: j' ai poussé un peu fort sur le curseur là je reconnais 


le nom c'est comme "un joli nid d......" avec une lettre en plus et hop 

ne m'attendez pas pour relancer le jeu si qqun trouve la soluce


----------



## shogun HD (19 Juillet 2010)

chien corse................................


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> :mouais: j' ai poussé un peu fort sur le curseur là je reconnais
> 
> 
> le nom c'est comme "un joli nid d......" avec une lettre en plus et hop
> ...



Gérard:
1- Doiseau
2- Daigle
3- Damour
4- Deguèpe ( Defrelon, aussi)
5- Deserpents



shogun HD a dit:


> chien corse................................



Gérard Dcursinu ??


----------



## rabisse (20 Juillet 2010)

Complètement planté pourtant je croyais connaître cette bouille!... :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

Gérard Drouillet 
ou Là aussi


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Gérard Drouillet
> ou Là aussi



Et tu l'as dans ta liste d'amis facebook maintenant ? 

Et puisque Shogun est probablement en train de jouer avec son bokken contre les vagues de l'océan, tu peux ptêtre enchaîner


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Et tu l'as dans ta liste d'amis facebook maintenant ?
> 
> Et puisque Shogun est probablement en train de jouer avec son bokken contre les vagues de l'océan, tu peux ptêtre enchaîner



Concernant facebook, ça risque rien .... chuis pas ami avec des inconnus, moi  

Bon, accrochez vous, ça va être une boucherie:


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Bon... Vu que l'on a le joli logo VH1, je dirais musicien 
Ensuite, années 70 peut-être, plutôt hard rock ou plus violent ?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

non à tout !!


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Gérard Drouillet
> ou Là aussi


 


bravo pamoi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> Et tu l'as dans ta liste d'amis facebook maintenant ?
> 
> Et puisque Shogun est probablement en train de jouer avec son bokken contre les vagues de l'océan, tu peux ptêtre enchaîner


 


un shinaï Aescleah un shinaï .................. le boken c'est pour les katas et c'est ch.....


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bravo pamoi
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci Shogun, avec tous les indices, finalement ....

A part ça je comprends rien du tout à ce que tu dis


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci Shogun, avec tous les indices, finalement ....
> 
> A part ça je comprends rien du tout à ce que tu dis


 

le boken est un similé sabre en bois massif pour les figures imposées alors que le shinaï est composé de 4 lattes de  bambou pour le combat............


boken
[YOUTUBE]YMbEopU3AMs[/YOUTUBE] 

shinaï
[YOUTUBE]o1DDSvfeuSo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## pascalady971 (20 Juillet 2010)

Gérard Manvusa


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

*Jan-Michael Vincent?*


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

pascalady971 a dit:


> Gérard Manvusa



non, ça c'est le cékidon de Shogun 



shogun HD a dit:


> *Jan-Michael Vincent?*



ça aurait pu ... non, pas d'hélico pour notre inconnu


----------



## rabisse (20 Juillet 2010)

Serial Killer...  (boucherie tout ça, tout ça!)


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Serial Killer...  (boucherie tout ça, tout ça!)



eh non ....


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

Robert Englund?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

pas acteur non plus


----------



## rabisse (20 Juillet 2010)

Bill Clinton! ...à l'arrache.


----------



## shogun HD (20 Juillet 2010)

sportif ?


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

Non, mais pas de découragement:




​


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Bon, la première chose, c'est qu'il est pas très beau ce monsieur. Il a même une vieille tête. Qu'est-ce que ça nous apprend sur le bonhomme?

Ben, que dalle.


----------



## shogun HD (21 Juillet 2010)

steve wozniak ? bill gates ?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> steve wozniak ? bill gates ?



Tu t'occupes un peu de tes autres multi-posts :rateau: :rose: 
(Si tu ne trouves pas SW ou BG, pas la peine de poser ces questions, on attend des réponses étayées ou des questions permettant de cerner le sujet; en tout cas ce n'est pas PP  )


----------



## shogun HD (21 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tu t'occupes un peu de tes autres multi-posts :rateau: :rose:
> (Si tu ne trouves pas SW ou BG, pas la peine de poser ces questions, on attend des réponses étayées ou des questions permettant de cerner le sujet; en tout cas ce n'est pas PP  )


 


puisque tu as trouvé la réponse d'un autre post va j'usqu'au bout merci


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> puisque tu as trouvé la réponse d'un autre post va j'usqu'au bout merci



Trop tard, je fais des loopings


----------



## Pamoi (21 Juillet 2010)

Bon, les enfants ... la récré est finie, mettez vous en rang (en silence) et rentrez en classe.

Non mais ... 

Alors, indice:

Donald G. Payne, romancier


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Ca sent l'indice moisi... 
Notre inconnu est lié à ton romancier, ou le "lien" est plus tordu ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ca sent l'indice moisi...



:love:



Aescleah a dit:


> Notre inconnu est lié à ton romancier, ou le "lien" est plus tordu ?



plutôt la 2è option, bizarrement .... ça garde vos neurones actifs


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juillet 2010)

le plus jeune millionnaire ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

non.  Drôle d'idée :mouais:


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juillet 2010)

photographe ?:modo:


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

André Agassi.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> on attend des réponses étayées ou des questions permettant de cerner le sujet



pour l'instant c'est notre ami Nouvoul qui se rapproche le plus de la réponse attendue


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> pour l'instant c'est notre ami Nouvoul qui se rapproche le plus de la réponse attendue



D'accord, on fonce dans le tas...
Est-ce une femme?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Ah je vois ce que c'est !!!  The Akinator way, hein ?? ... 

Non


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ah je vois ce que c'est !!!  The Akinator way, hein ?? ...



 (les garçons me saoulent avec Naruto)
J'ai eu un doute!

Américain?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Aaaahhh !!!  enfin un *OUI* !!!

Ta récompense (qui profitera à tous): il est devenu célèbre en 1985


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

1985!
wi ar ze waurld wi ar ze childrin
Quel mois! 

Cet inconnu, il est connu un peu, beaucoup, à la folie...


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> 1985!
> wi ar ze waurld wi ar ze childrin
> Quel mois!
> 
> Cet inconnu, il est connu un peu, beaucoup, à la folie...



A la folie, oui ... le terme est assez approprié 

Rien jusque là, et donc, en décembre 1985, d'un seul coup, , il est devenu célèbre


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> A la folie, oui ... le terme est assez approprié
> 
> Rien jusque là, et donc, en décembre 1985, d'un seul coup, , il est devenu célèbre



C'est le Père Noël


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> C'est le Père Noël



ou son fils ... 
(du genre ... "C'était le fils du Père Noël
J'étais le fils du Père Fouettard.
Il s'appelait Marie-Noël
Je m'appelais Jean-Balthazar.")

Mais non quand même


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

Toujours en vie parmi nous...


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

Et bien ... non. Décédé quelques années plus tard. 

La célébrité et le décès étant assez intimement liés, en fait ...



Edit:


----------



## shogun HD (22 Juillet 2010)

jordy ?

jairo ?:mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> jordy ?
> 
> jairo ?:mouais:



ils sont morts ?????


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ils sont morts ?????



Nan, mais le cerveau de Shogun, visiblement, lui, en est pas loin


----------



## rabisse (23 Juillet 2010)

La cause du décès, VIH.
1985, le virus, déjà cognait dur.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Brad Davis ?

Non mort en 1991.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> La célébrité et le décès étant assez intimement liés, en fait ...



Il est devenu célèbre une fois mort, ou bien avant ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> La cause du décès, VIH.
> 1985, le virus, déjà cognait dur.



non, il est mort "d'un coup". Pas de sida



Aescleah a dit:


> Il est devenu célèbre une fois mort, ou bien avant ?



Ce qui a causé sa célébrité a causé sa mort 3 ans plus tard

Alors, pour en finir, disons:
- Qu'il a été célèbre, mais pas autant, disons, qu'un groupe de métal de l'époque comme Iron Maiden ou Judas Priest, par exemple. 
- Ils sont devenus célèbre à deux, pour la même raison, mais lui plus que l'autre.

Bon, en reprenant les indices précédents, on devrait y arriver

Sinon, un dernier indice décisif ce soir tard.


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

Rick Wilson des B 52'S ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

pas musicien, célèbre en 1985, mort en 1988 (3 ans plus tard, hein ... )


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

L'a foutu une bombe ? L'a tué quelqu'un ?

Il est mort exécuté ?


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

Ah ben voilà ... enfin des questions 

non, rien de tout ça ... quoiqu' éventuellement (et par une légère capillotraction) on pourrait dire un oui timide à la 3è question. (a survécu 3 ans, donc)

Edit: vous avez une piste hyper balisée ainsi que la réponse dans mes indices ...


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

c'est pas celui qui a peint ta cerise  par hasard?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> c'est pas celui qui a peint ta cerise  par hasard?



Ignare ! 

Il s'agit d'un auto-portrait de Bob Dylan.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------

Il a eu un accident et il en est mort trois ans après ?

[v'là Keoklin...]


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Ne serait-ce pas James Vance, par hasard ?


----------



## rabisse (23 Juillet 2010)

David &/ou Jonathan?(capillotraction) 

Connu "d'un seul coup", mort "d'un seul coup"... il ne serait pas boxeur ce loustic!?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ignare !
> 
> Il s'agit d'un auto-portrait de Bob Dylan.
> 
> ...


 

il peint aussi bien qu'il ne chante


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas James Vance, par hasard ?



J'y ai pensé mais il n'est pas mort en 1988.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'y ai pensé mais il n'est pas mort en 1988.



D'après ce que j'ai lu ici et là, il semble bien qu'il soit mort en 1988.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas James Vance, par hasard ?



Bravo !!! 



> Durant lété 1990, le groupe Judas Priest a été inquiété dans laffaire du suicide de deux jeunes américains de Reno (survenu en 1985) : James Vance (20 ans) et Raymond Belknap (19 ans).
> Le 23 décembre, Vance et Belknap sont allés dans la cour dune église de Reno. Belknap sest tiré un coup de fusil sous le menton et est mort sur le coup, Vance fit de même mais a survécu au coup de feu avec un visage effroyablement mutilé. Il est mort trois ans plus tard, visiblement à cause des trop fortes doses danalgésiques quil prenait



pour info, une photo après l'"accident" *ici

*A toi, et encore bravo !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Au temps pour moi.

C'est sûrement lui. J'avais l'impression d'avoir déjà vu cette tête.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------

Me suis fait avoir à cause de la date du procès... :rose:


----------



## rabisse (23 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> *ici
> 
> *


*Woooosh!...* Pardonnez-moi mais... un Francis Bacon!  *ici*


----------



## shogun HD (23 Juillet 2010)

p'tain ...........................un autre là


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> *Woooosh!...* Pardonnez-moi mais... un Francis Bacon!  *ici*





shogun HD a dit:


> p'tain ...........................un autre là





comme quoi, tout est dans tout, et vice versa ... 

En attendant, c'est Aescleah qui a gagné !!


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> comme quoi, tout est dans tout, et vice versa ...
> 
> En attendant, c'est Aescleah qui a gagné !!



Merci beaucoup 
C'était là une bien belle énigme 

Voici donc la suite, qui ne devrait pas être aussi ardue


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Européen ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Européen ?



Non !


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2010)

Scientifique ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Scientifique ?



En effet


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Bras droit du Commandant John Koenig!


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Bras droit du Commandant John Koenig!



On pourrait y trouver une certaine ressemblance en effet... Mais non


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2010)

Physique ?

Astro-physique ?


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2010)

Américain ? Américain d'origine européenne (je pensais à des gens ayant fui les troubles européens du siècle dernier) ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Physique ?
> 
> Astro-physique ?



 Ni l'un ni l'autre, même s'il lui arrivait fréquemment de tourner les yeux vers le ciel.



bompi a dit:


> Américain ? Américain d'origine européenne (je pensais à des gens ayant fui les troubles européens du siècle dernier) ?



Il est en effet américain, mais aucune origine européenne (il y passera cependant une petite partie de sa vie).


----------



## Pamoi (24 Juillet 2010)

Homme d'église ??


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Homme d'église ??



Non, du tout


----------



## Pamoi (24 Juillet 2010)

climatologue, ou apparenté ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> climatologue, ou apparenté ?



Non et non. Mais on s'approche. Je vois que mon indice ne t'a pas échappé


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Ozonophile?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Ozonophile?



Non plus


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2010)

En rapport avec la N.A.S.A. ?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En rapport avec la N.A.S.A. ?



Non plus !


----------



## rabisse (24 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> ... *même s'il lui arrivait* fréquemment de tourner les yeux vers le ciel.



Toujours vivant?
Prix Nobel? Il a une tête à recevoir le prix Nobel!
Mathématiques quantiques?


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Toujours vivant?
> Prix Nobel? Il a une tête à recevoir le prix Nobel!
> Mathématiques quantiques?



Il est décédé. Pas de prix Nobel. Et rien à voir avec les mathématiques quantiques !


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

Walter Grotrian ?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Walter Grotrian ?



Non non Shogun, j'ai dit qu'il était américain et qu'il n'était pas astophysicien.

Indice: ce n'est pas son métier qui l'a rendu célèbre.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

Passion: ornithologie ??


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Passion: ornithologie ??



Voilà ! C'était bien son métier 
Reste à trouver qui c'est


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

*Mouhahahaha !!!
*
C'est *lui*:


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2010)

Superbe !


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

excellent pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement, l'énigme était superbe, et Aescleah excellent !!!


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> *Mouhahahaha !!!
> *
> C'est *lui*:



Et oui ! C'est en effet James Bond, le vrai, ornithologue et ami de Ian Fleming, qui lui inspira le nom de son célèbre héros.

A toi !


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (25 Juillet 2010)

Je souhaitais juste remarquer que, visiblement, le monsieur, il connaît pas sa taille de fringues 

Pour faire avancer les choses, européen ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2010)

Avant 1870 ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Juillet 2010)

on le voit sur son bon profil ?

il a pris un coup de fusil de l'autre coté ..........


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Donc pour compléter Moonwalker, Angleterre 1870?
Pour compléter shogun, Commune de Paris?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je souhaitais juste remarquer que, visiblement, le monsieur, il connaît pas sa taille de fringues
> 
> Pour faire avancer les choses, européen ?



oui (aux 2 phrases) 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Avant 1870 ?



né avant, mort (peu) après



shogun HD a dit:


> on le voit sur son bon profil ?
> 
> il a pris un coup de fusil de l'autre coté ..........



il est pareil des 2 cotés (je suppose, je ne l'ai pas personnellement connu) 



rabisse a dit:


> Donc pour compléter Moonwalker, Angleterre 1870?
> Pour compléter shogun, Commune de Paris?



non (aux 2 questions )


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Compositeur ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

non --


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2010)

Re-erreur d'aiguillage, désolé...

Ecrivain?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2010)

Ecrivain ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Juillet 2010)

oui à tous les 2


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)

Français? (parce que là, on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge!)
Je crois que ta photo peut nous enduire d'erreur... 
Ecrivain suffisamment modeste en son temps pour devoir louer le costume de la photo?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

non à tout, 
Déjà célèbre à l'époque de la photo (il aimait certainement être à l'aise dans ses vêtements, et puis voilà ... )


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Rappel:








ça dort, ce matin ...


----------



## Aescleah (26 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça dort, ce matin ...



Non ! Je préparais mes bagages, Monsieur ! Je rentre dans notre bon vieux pays pour deux semaine 

Trêve de bavardages, comme ça, au hasard, il ne serait pas scandinave, cet écrivain ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

Je ne trouve pas la même image, mais est-ce lui (Kierkegaard)?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non ! Je préparais mes bagages, Monsieur ! Je rentre dans notre bon vieux pays pour deux semaine
> 
> Trêve de bavardages, comme ça, au hasard, il ne serait pas scandinave, cet écrivain ?



il serait ... oui !!! 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas la même image, mais est-ce lui (Kierkegaard)?



T'as buggé ... C'est la bonne tête, mais pas le bon nom ....


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

Andersen !


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> D'où provient ton image ? Malgré 20 pages de ggimg, pas trouvé
> C'est à moi de proposer ?








Reconcentres-toi ... T'as la bonne photo ..... reste plus qu'à mettre le bon nom dessus !!!   :mouais:

Edit: 

T'as édité !!!  

HC Andersen, bien joué ..

C'est a ton tour !!!


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Andersen !



(bis)

Cessons d'éditer :rose:
Allez, une petite friandise: (désolé la photo n'est pas très bonne)


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Scientifique ?
Politique ?
Industriel (agro-alimentaire) ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

Industriel (agro-alimentaire) et inventeur


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

inventeur d'une friandise type barre chcolatée (Mars, Lion etc ...) ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

J'espère que tu as ta prochaine prête, je sens que ce monsieur va vite être démasqué :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2010)

John F. Mars ?

Ou plutôt son père Forrest Ed. Mars, inventeur des M&Ms ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

Pas Mars ni Jupiter.
Européen, mais pas France-Galles


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2010)

L'un des inventeurs du Carambar !

Augustin Gallois

#@% impossible de mettre la main sur une image. :rateau:

Ça pourrait aussi être Georges Fauchille...


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

J'ai dit pas français


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2010)

Ça veut dire quoi ?

Parce que tu as dit "pas France-Galles".

Donc "pas français", ça veut dire que je peux remballer mon carambar ou c'est Augustin Gallois ?

[si c'est ça, il faut arrêter un peu avec les jeux de mot vaseux]


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> [si c'est ça, il faut arrêter un peu avec les jeux de mot vaseux]


Ah, tu trouves, toi aussi ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

Pas France, ça veut dire qu'il n'est pas français.
Le jeu de mots _vaseux_ c'était plutôt France Gall.
Vous méritez quelques coups de bâtons 
(Remballe ton Carambar&#8482;®)


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Hans Riegel


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

Hélas non :rose:
Son prénom en français serait Henri (pas Henribo pour rester dans le jeu de mot laid  )


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Enric Bernat  le chupa-chups


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est le b*ä*ton qui m'a d'abord égaré vers l*a* réglisse (d'où Haribo/Hans Riegel) puis finalement remis sur la voie .... 

Bon puisqu'on est dans les noms exotiques compliqués, voici l*a* petite nouvelle:


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

LA réglisse 
LA petite nouvelle 
BÂTON, subst. masc., ^^^

Argentine ?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Juillet 2010)

la photo de martine aubry retouché sur photoshop ?


américaine ?

russe ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> LA réglisse
> LA petite nouvelle
> BÂTON, subst. masc., ^^^
> 
> Argentine ?



C'est bon, c'est édité ... j'ai un clavier qui a le a et le e inversés. mais je ferai gaffe à l'avenir  (suffit que je me concentre ... )
Pas Argentine



shogun HD a dit:


> la photo de martine aubry retouché sur photoshop ?
> 
> 
> américaine ?
> ...



Rien de tout ça non plus.


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)

Do Brasil ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

não !!


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est 1zvwln8.jpg :rateau:
Son costume est-il "officiel" ou est-ce un habit de cinéma ou télé ?
Mexique, Amérique du sud, centrale ou bien ailleurs sur la planète Star trek ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est p'têt un Cylon?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est son costume quand elle va dans le monde. 

Elle n'est pas sud-américaine .... 

(je prie quelqu'un (suivez mon regard) de bien vouloir m'excuser par avance si "sud-américaine" nécéssitait des majuscules )

Edit:
non, pas un Cylon. Encore moins un Cycour :hosto:


----------



## rabisse (26 Juillet 2010)

Chirurgie esthétique ?
Unesco ou apparenté ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Chirurgie esthétique ?


Pas à ma connaissance


rabisse a dit:


> Unesco ou apparenté ?


Non, mais t'es plutôt sur la bonne piste


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

L'ancien premier ministre Turc (1993-1996), Tansu Çiller.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juillet 2010)

Aie ... 

A toi, donc ...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

Voilà


----------



## Romuald (27 Juillet 2010)

Marcel Achard ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juillet 2010)

Robert Brasillach ??


----------



## koeklin (27 Juillet 2010)

Queneau?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juillet 2010)

Il ressemble vaguement à Céline sur certaines photos où il portait des lunettes.
Français, pour cerner un peu mieux ?
Ecrivain ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

- Non -
- Non -
- Non -
- Non - x2


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juillet 2010)

Belge ?
Sinon, européen ?
Sinon, sud américain ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

Belge


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juillet 2010)

Morris ?
BD ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

- Non -


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juillet 2010)

Pas Magritte non plus, évidemment


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

Ben non.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Juillet 2010)

"On est Belge d'avoir trop péché" disait Baudelaire.
Quel était le péché (au moins mignon) de l'homme en question ?


----------



## rabisse (27 Juillet 2010)

Cinéaste ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> "On est Belge d'avoir trop péché" disait Baudelaire.
> Quel était le péché (au moins mignon) de l'homme en question ?


Des péchés... plusieurs à son actif... certains loin d'être mignons.

Mais son péché principal fut sans doute une femme.

@rabisse : non


----------



## TiteLine (27 Juillet 2010)

Le roi Leopold III ?


----------



## rabisse (27 Juillet 2010)

Toots Thielemans ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

- Non -

- Non -


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juillet 2010)

un rapport avec le colonialisme belge ? (Congo)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

- Non -


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

collaboration avec le régime nazi ??


----------



## iovine (28 Juillet 2010)

un inventeur Belge ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2010)

iovine a dit:


> un inventeur Belge ?


Chouette, voilà de la matière grise toute fraiche. 


Inventeur... non, découvreur serait plus exact (indice de bienvenue).


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

et un indice de fidélité en plus, ça te ferait mal ???  

Un rapport avec le cinéma ? (on sait jamais, un coup de bol ... )


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2010)

Et puis quoi encore ? Comme au golf, les meilleurs se reconnaissent à leur handicap. 

- Non -

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> collaboration avec le régime nazi ??



Je n'avais pas vu cette question.

C'est un des "péchés" qui lui furent reprochés. "Péché" parce qu'il n'a pas été condamné mais que ça colle encore aujourd'hui à son nom.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

mort assassiné ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> mort assassiné ?



- Oui -


----------



## rabisse (28 Juillet 2010)

Assassinat dû à son passé collaborationniste? Affaires de moeurs? Politique?
"Nombreux péchés" dis-tu, inconnu à classer dans les "furax"!


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Assassinat dû à son passé collaborationniste? Affaires de moeurs? Politique?
> "Nombreux péchés" dis-tu, inconnu à classer dans les "furax"!



Jamais élucidé.

Pas compris ce que tu voulais dire.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Juillet 2010)

Robert Denoël collerait pas trop mal, mais pas moyen de mettre la main sur la photo que tu nous as présenté.


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2010)

Flamand ? Wallon ? Germanophone ?

Artiste peintre ?
Plasticien ?
Architecte ?
Un lien quelconque avec le parti rexiste (pendant qu'on y est) ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h29 ----------

Évidemment, il me donne l'impression que je le connais. Mais c'est peut-être aussi parce qu'il a un air de Mark Mothersbaugh.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Flamand ? Wallon ? Germanophone ?
> 
> Artiste peintre ?
> Plasticien ?
> ...



Né à Uccle, donc répondre à cette question pourrait contrarier la susceptibilité de nos membres d'outre-quiévrain.

- Non -
- Non -
- Non -
- Non -

Je ne savais même pas qui est ce Mark. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Mothersbaugh

Merci d'avoir nourri ma culture cupertinienne. 



Pamoi a dit:


> Robert Denoël collerait pas trop mal, mais pas moyen de mettre la main sur la photo que tu nous as présenté.



Voilà, c'est sur ce site très bien documenté qui lui est consacré : http://www.thyssens.com/

A lire pour qui est curieux des moeurs de l'édition française dans les année 30 et 40.

Robert Denoël (1902 - 1945)

Editeur, entre autres, de Céline [applaudissez l'instincts de Nouvoul], Elsa Triolet, Louis Aragon, mais aussi de l'infâme Rebatet et de ses "Décombres".

Plusieurs prix littéraire à son actif. Un grand éditeur qui mérite mieux que l'oubli dans lequel la mauvaise conscience de certains semble l'avoir cantonné.


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2010)

Dans le genre, si Rebatet est infâme, Céline n'est pas tout le temps recommandable 

Pour Mothersbaugh, le marrant est que je ne savais pas qu'il avait une musique pour Apple (c'est plutôt pour DEVO et ses musiques de film que je le connais).


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Dans le genre, si Rebatet est infâme, Céline n'est pas tout le temps recommandable
> 
> Pour Mothersbaugh, le marrant est que je ne savais pas qu'il avait une musique pour Apple (c'est plutôt pour DEVO et ses musiques de film que je le connais).



On discutera toujours beaucoup de Céline, il y aura toujours les pour et les contre, ceux pour qui le talent excuse beaucoup et ceux qui, comme le signifia De Gaulle au sujet de Brasillach, il est un titre de responsabilité.

J'aime l'auteur de _Voyage au bout de la nuit_ et de _Mort à crédit_ mais je ne peux les couper artificiellement du reste de l'oeuvre ou de son auteur. Un Céline de plume et un Céline à la ville ? C'est le même homme, aucun doute. On ne comprend pas pleinement "_Bagatelle pour un massacre_" si on n'a pas lu _le Voyage_.

_Un château l'autre_ nous le montre emmitouflé dans sa mauvaise foi. Il suffit de voir comment il parle de ses "malheurs" et de ses éditeurs. Aujourd'hui, on ne peut se laisser prendre à de telles jérémiades. La scène de la péniche n'en est pas moins extraordinaire.

J'ai lu _Les beaux draps_, sur internet parce que Mme Destouche ne veut pas qu'il soit réédité (conformément au souhait de son époux). Le début est succulent dans sa description de la débâcle de mai-juin 40, puis viennent les attaques anti-sémites et le dégoût me monte à la glotte.

Il faut lire Céline. L'ignorer est une faute. C'est un monument de notre littérature. C'est aussi un témoin de première main d'une époque complexe et pleine d'excès. Toutefois, on ne m'enlèvera pas de l'idée que le bon docteur Destouche était un sale con.

Rebatet, une petite ordure avec sa haine comme seul argument. On en trouve encore aujourd'hui quelque uns de ce genre dans les mauvaises émissions de télévision.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juillet 2010)

Allez, la petite nouvelle

Indice: égérie


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2010)

Quand on dit égérie, le premier nom qui me vient est Lou-Andreas Salomé. Mais ce n'est pas elle.

Joli brin de fille, d'ailleurs, qui semble un peu assombrie par quelque fumée (automobile, train ?) Pour la photo, je vote entre 1910 et 1940 et je pencherai pour 1925. Cette dame, je la vois au volant d'une automobile. Non ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

Pas mal. La photo n'est pas datée, mais elle doit être de 1930 (en tous cas, et de manière certaine pas avant 1927)
Autrement, concernant l'activité, elle n'était pas une reine du volant, non.


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2010)

Anglo-saxone. Américaine ? Je pensais à Peggy Guggenheim mais pas ça non plus.


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Anglo-saxone. Américaine ? Je pensais à Peggy Guggenheim mais pas ça non plus.



oui. non... et non


----------



## rabisse (31 Juillet 2010)

Elle ne pilotait pas des avions naguère  ?

Peut-être danoise... Karen Blixen?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai que c'était l'époque des pionnières, mais non 

Anglo-saxonne, donc non ... re-


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2010)

Dans la haute-couture ?

Dans le cinéma ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dans la haute-couture ?



Du tout. Concernant son statut d'"égérie", non plus, mais tu es plutot sur la bonne voie



Moonwalker a dit:


> Dans le cinéma ?



aurait pu, mais non


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2010)

La compagne d'un écrivain ? D'un peintre ?


----------



## rabisse (31 Juillet 2010)

Matisse?
Lydia D (Delectorskaya) ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La compagne d'un écrivain ? D'un peintre ?


j'ai parlé d'egerie dans le sens de "représentatrice" (désolé si c'est un néologisme) et non pas pas inspiratrice 


rabisse a dit:


> Matisse?
> Lydia D (Delectorskaya) ?


non


----------



## rabisse (31 Juillet 2010)

Un des premiers prototypes de la femme libérée donc!


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

Absolument .... à l'aise dans son siècle comme un poisson dans l'eau ...


----------



## rabisse (31 Juillet 2010)

J.O ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

non .... 

Encore là, à cette heure ci ???


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2010)

Anglo-saxonne, certes, mais îles britanniques ou dominions ?


----------



## shogun HD (31 Juillet 2010)

1925 1930 ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Anglo-saxonne, certes, mais îles britanniques ou dominions ?


Allez, je ne suis pas avare d'indices, moi, môssieur !!! Anglaise 



shogun HD a dit:


> 1925 1930 ?


C'est effectivement à cette époque qu'elle eut son heure de gloire


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2010)

Grace aux indices, car c'est quand même une illustre inconnue...

Mercedes Gleitze, qui fut la première femme à traverser la Manche à la nage. En 1927 avec pour la petite histoire une Rolex au poignet, coup de pub génial.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Grace aux indices, car c'est quand même une illustre inconnue...
> 
> Mercedes Gleitze, qui traversa la Manche à la nage en 1927 avec une Rolex au poignet.



Effectivement, c'est elle  et ici également.
Quant à son statut d'illustre inconnue, c'est une question de point de vue: elle a battu des records, elle a une page Wiki, elle est l'égérie historique de la maison Rolex ... y'a largement plus anonyme 
la prochaine fois, si je reprends la main un jour, je mettrai Marie Curie ou Albert Einstein. Y'aura pas de doute sur la célébrité.
(en principe)


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2010)

La célébrité façon Jacques Séguéla... 

"Femme libérée..." :mouais:

Je note que seuls wikiped .fr et .de ont pris la peine d'un article.


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2010)

Ca fait plus de trente ans que je ne porte pas de montre, et à l'époque c'était des kelton... 

La nuit portant conseil, je reviens demain avec une idée :sleep:

Et puis non, tiens, hop ! (mais la suite demain, si, si).





Facile...


----------



## Pamoi (1 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La célébrité façon Jacques Séguéla...
> 
> "Femme libérée..." :mouais:
> 
> Je note que seuls wikiped .fr et .de ont pris la peine d'un article.



mouais  .... 
Chacun ses célébrités. Moi c'est une nageuse qui a la première traversé la manche à la nage (accessoirement avec une Rolex au poignet).
Et j'ai au moins eu la courtoisie de ne pas porter de jugement sur le choix des autres.


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2010)

Ces gens qui n'aiment pas les porteurs de RLX...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> mouais  ....
> Chacun ses célébrités. Moi c'est une nageuse qui a la première traversé la manche à la nage (accessoirement avec une Rolex au poignet).
> Et j'ai au moins eu la courtoisie de ne pas porter de jugement sur le choix des autres.



Je ne porte pas de jugement sur ton choix, je remarque simplement que Wikipedia .en n'a pas pris la peine d'un article alors qu'elle était anglaise et a traversé la manche, que seuls les allemands ont pondu un article (sommairement traduit par wikipedia .fr) et je m'en étonne.

Je critique par contre cette assimilation à une femme "libérée". Elle a été l'égérie d'une marque, certes, mais un "prototype" ? C'est plutôt ce qu'elle avait au poignée qui répondait à cette description.

Quant à "la célébrité façon Jacques Séguéla", on est en plein dedans : pub+ rolex.

Si tu veux le prendre mal, je te recommande le tacle ou de la vaseline.


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> mouais  ....
> Chacun ses célébrités. Moi c'est une nageuse qui a la première traversé la manche à la nage (accessoirement avec une Rolex au poignet).
> Et j'ai au moins eu la courtoisie de ne pas porter de jugement sur le choix des autres.



Euuuuhhh...
Tu fréquentes le forum depuis 6 ans et tu n'as toujours pas saisi que certains posts peuvent être au deuxième degré ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


>


Bon. Revenons à nos moutons.

Américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Août 2010)

il porte des lunettes ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bon. Revenons à nos moutons.
> 
> Américain ?


Oui.



Pamoi a dit:


> il porte des lunettes ?



On dirait.


----------



## Winston 6079 (1 Août 2010)

écrivain?


----------



## rabisse (1 Août 2010)




----------



## Toximityx (1 Août 2010)

Deauville Elroy ?


----------



## koeklin (1 Août 2010)

@Toximityx : il est trop tôt pour poser un énigme. 
Personne n'a confirmé que tu avais gagné.
C'est Romuald le maitre du jeu actuellement et non Rabisse


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2010)

@Toximityx

C'est effectivement lui, mais le respect de l'étiquette des forums voudrait que tu attendes confirmation de celui qui a la main avant de la prendre...

En tant que modo tu es garant du respect des règles, non ? En plus j'ai comme l'impression que rabisse a donné la réponse avant toi, dans une manière bien à lui.


edit : grillé par un musicien


----------



## Toximityx (1 Août 2010)

@koeklin / @Romuald : Pas de soucis, je n'avais pas vu son message... j'ai fait un poste entre deux en waiting.. j'avais une trentaine d'onglets du forum


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2010)

Allez en paix mon fils, ce sera trois paters et deux ave un programme C et deux scripts Rexx.

Rabisse, si tu as quelque chose vas-y, sinon le bisooroot peut remettre son image.


----------



## rabisse (1 Août 2010)

N'en déplaise à *Toximityx*  ... J'ai ça sous le coude!

Cette image est la reproduction d'un daguerréotype que j'apprécie beaucoup.
Elle mériterait d'être peinte!



Allez en root!(facile, facile)


----------



## koeklin (1 Août 2010)

En plus des 30 onglets, j'ai trouvé ce post-it sur le Mac de Toximityx (ne me demandez pas comment j'ai fait!)






C'est vrai quoi, quels ©hi&#8364;u®s ces vieux!! pire que les newb's. Aucun respect pour les admins, faut que ça change! De toutes façon postera quand même Rabisse va se dégonfler


Edit : Non rabisse poste quand même (en plus trop facile!) : new post-it


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> (...) Cette image est la reproduction d'un daguerréotype que j'apprécie beaucoup. (...)


Je le connais mais impossible de mettre un nom dessus.

Ecrivain français ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je le connais mais impossible de mettre un nom dessus.
> 
> Ecrivain français ?


Moi aussi, cette tête me dit quelque chose. mais je penchais pour un musicien.

Ah ben non. Retrouvé. Pas musicien, écrivain (très grand :love.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Août 2010)

impossible de remttre un nom sur ce visage non plus ... 

Pas de pot ....


----------



## koeklin (1 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pas de pot ....


On y a tous pensé à celle-là


----------



## Pamoi (1 Août 2010)

Oui  mais personne n'a osé 

(belle perche, non ?)


----------



## rabisse (1 Août 2010)

Allez ne perdons pas de temps... J' Edgar Poe le mystère plus longtemps! 

*Toximityx* à toi la main si tu le souhaites ou toute personne qui...


----------



## Pamoi (2 Août 2010)

ben , allez hop .... *(Toximityx *tu rajouteras mon nom sur le post-it* )*

Vous m'excuserez, hein, m'sieurs dames les habitués, je vais encore faire dans le vaseux .... 

:sleep:







un indice au prochain tour


----------



## Aescleah (4 Août 2010)

Bon ben voilà le prochain tour... 

Français, écrivain ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Août 2010)

- ni l'un ni l'autre -


----------



## shogun HD (4 Août 2010)

scintifique? italien ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Août 2010)

- oui -
- non -


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2010)

Allemand ?

Prix Nobel ?


----------



## Aescleah (5 Août 2010)

Scientifique... Plutôt ingénierie ou recherche ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Allemand ?
> 
> Prix Nobel ?



- non - x 2



Aescleah a dit:


> Scientifique... Plutôt ingénierie ou recherche ?



chimiste


----------



## iovine (5 Août 2010)

mort avant la première Guerre mondiale ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Août 2010)

- après -


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Des chimistes ayant marqué l'histoire, y'en a un bon ptit paquet, et comme celui-là a dû la marquer d'une façon spéciale, on n'est pas sorti... 

Européen ? Anglais ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Août 2010)

- anglais-

Bon, vu que ça traine, un indice:

Momo semble apprécier l'usage de l'invention du monsieur


----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> - anglais-
> 
> Bon, vu que ça traine, un indice:
> 
> Momo semble apprécier l'usage de l'invention du monsieur



Les gens ils sont vacances 

On a donc un chimiste anglais du début du 20ème... Et le bon vieux Buzz qui avait un gros faible pour la boisson...
Tout étant désormais limpide, je reviens quand j'ai une réponse !


----------



## Pamoi (9 Août 2010)

faut pas se fier au nom de la photo ... mais plutôt à l'image elle-même


----------



## Damze (9 Août 2010)

Donc chimiste anglais mort après 1918 qui a fait une découverte utilisé par l'aérospatial ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> - anglais-
> 
> Bon, vu que ça traine, un indice:
> 
> Momo semble apprécier l'usage de l'invention du monsieur



C'est pas moi sur la photo, ce sont ces deux crâneurs d'Aldrin et Armstrong. 


Un rapport avec la photographie et les techniques de développement ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Donc chimiste anglais mort après 1918 qui a fait une découverte utilisé par l'aérospatial ?



oui, et non ( et bienvenue  )



Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est pas moi sur la photo, ce sont ces deux crâneurs d'Aldrin et Armstrong.
> 
> 
> Un rapport avec la photographie et les techniques de développement ?



Non

Certains habitués auront compris que l'indice 1 était un private joke.

Indice 2: remontez donc un peu le fil.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Août 2010)

Il a inventé un textile synthétique ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Août 2010)

Tu refroidis


----------



## Damze (10 Août 2010)

J'ai fait la liste de tout les chimistes britanniques sur wikipedia, avec une recherche google image à chaque fois je n'ai rien rouvé ! ><

Il a découvert un gaz ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Août 2010)

Pas de gaz.

Alors pour ce qui est de la nationalité:
Wiki le donne comme étant né à Londres, donc Anglais.
Par contre d'autres sources toutes aussi fiables - même plus, donc (et que je n'avais pas préalablement consultées), le donnent comme étant né à New York. 

Donc toutes mes excuses les plus plates, il est américain :rose:


----------



## Damze (10 Août 2010)

Ses parents étaient des immigrés juif ukrainiens venu s'installer en grande-bretagne  ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Août 2010)

Je ne sais pas, à qui penses tu ?

Alors pour en finir avec la nationalité:
Anglais de naissance et américain d'adoption. Voilà qui devrait contenter tout le monde  (les 2 nations le revendiquent)


----------



## Damze (10 Août 2010)

Je pensait à Herbert Brovarnik (Herbert C. Brown)


----------



## Pamoi (10 Août 2010)

non, ce n'est pas notre homme


----------



## Damze (10 Août 2010)

Je vient de me refaire la liste wikipédia des personnes née à Londres, j'ai fait chimiste et biochimiste avec une recherche google images à chaque fois et je n'ai rien trouvé.

C'est un "sir" ? (le titre noble)


----------



## Pamoi (10 Août 2010)

Il a été fait chevalier par la reine Victoria


----------



## mrced (10 Août 2010)

Je dirais *Robert Chesebrough*, heureux inventeur de la vaseline.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Août 2010)

Bravo !!! 

Robert Chesebrough en effet

A toi la main !! 
*
*


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bravo !!!
> 
> Robert Chesebrough en effet
> 
> ...


----------



## iovine (11 Août 2010)

A quand la prochaine PHOTO ???!!!!


----------



## Pamoi (12 Août 2010)

bon merci mrced pour avoir participé ... 

Je propose que Damze, qui l'a bien mérité, poste la prochaine. 

ou *Toximityx, *qui nous en doit une, finalement 

(Au premier des 2 - c'est ça ou le décès du fil, hein ...)


----------



## Damze (14 Août 2010)

Bon je prend le relais avec l'autorisation de Pamoi 

Qui est-ce ?


----------



## koeklin (14 Août 2010)

Je ne sais pas qui c'est... je peux le prouver ... et puis de toutes façons je n'ai jamais joué à Metal Gear Solid...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Août 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui c'est... je peux le prouver ... et puis de toutes façons je n'ai jamais joué à Metal Gear Solid...





Ben fallait le trouver celui-là. 

Dommage, il aurait pu tenir plus longtemps.


----------



## Damze (14 Août 2010)

Haaa !! Zut ! Je pensait pas que y'avait des connaisseurs de Metal Gear Solid dans ce forum >< 
Bravo koeklin 
A toi de poster une nouvelle photo 

Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, il s'agissait d'Hideo Kojima, le créateur de la série Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2010)

Il y a des extraterrestres par ici; non koeklin, je ne vise personne


----------



## koeklin (14 Août 2010)

J'ai souvent été tenté de poster une photo de Hideo Kojima sur ce topic. 

La suite :


----------



## Damze (15 Août 2010)

Hum...

Personnalité importante dans le développement des techniques de cinéma ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2010)

Un producteur français ?


----------



## koeklin (15 Août 2010)

Même si son nom apparait au moins deux fois au générique de films des années 2000, il a peu de rapport avec l'industrie cinématographique. Avec la télévision un peu plus. Mais sa notoriété est à cherché ailleurs.

Pas français non plus.


----------



## Damze (15 Août 2010)

Vu ce qu'il a dans la bouche, je dirait que c'est un ricain.

Un indice ? Je sèche ^^


----------



## koeklin (16 Août 2010)

Pas américain pour deux sous, même si les états-unis lui furent une grande source d'inspiration.


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

Ecrivain?


----------



## koeklin (16 Août 2010)

à l'appréciation de chacun : oui pour certains , non pour d'autres.
indice : co-fondateur d'un journal.


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

Mais oui!

Cette gueule me disait quelque chose...

Charlier?


----------



## koeklin (16 Août 2010)

En effet Jean-Michel Charlier (Blueberry, Buck Danny, Tanguy et Laverdure ...), co-fondateur du journal Pilote avec entre autres Goscinny et Uderzo.


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

A mon tour :


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

LAZLO SCHIFFRIN

ps bravo pour Charlier


----------



## Aescleah (16 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> LAZLO SCHIFFRIN
> 
> ps bravo pour Charlier



Torché en 7 minutes... Bravo !


----------



## Pamoi (16 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Torché en 7 minutes... Bravo !



ben oui, il a fallu le temps d'écrire Laszlo Schiffrin ... c'eszt assez long, tout de même 

On peut aussi écrire Lalo Schifrin, c'est un peu plus rapide


----------



## mrced (16 Août 2010)

Oui bravo!


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Alors là vous allez souffrir.  (c'est pas un indice)






on en a parlé y'a pas longtemps (là, c'est un indice )


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Un peintre français?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Ben non ...


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Euh... un politicien?

un petit indice?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

ben non ...

Alors à la demande générale, un indice (c'est long, je sais, mais faut aller au jusqu'au bout):

[YOUTUBE]PiunycjOaWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

argh... je sèche...


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

je vois ça ... 

Faut attendre les renforts


----------



## Damze (17 Août 2010)

C'est marrant, on dirait un cow-boy avec son chapeau 

Un musicien ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Ben non ... pas musicien, ni américain 

petit rappel:


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Un explorateur?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Ben dis donc on n'est pas très nombreux 

réponse: non


----------



## mrced (17 Août 2010)

Espagnol?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Faut attendre les renforts



Je suis là ! 
Sauf que... pas d'idée, pour l'instant :rateau:

Homme d'affaires ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

mrced a dit:


> Espagnol?



ben non ... 



Aescleah a dit:


> Je suis là !
> Sauf que... pas d'idée, pour l'instant :rateau:
> 
> Homme d'affaires ?



Non plus ... 

Toi qui es un vieux de la vieille ... les indices ... non ??


----------



## Aescleah (17 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Toi qui es un vieux de la vieille ... les indices ... non ??



En toute honnêteté, je les ai pas encore regardés...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

suédois ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> suédois ?



  +1


----------



## Damze (17 Août 2010)

Scientifique ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Août 2010)

Ah !! encore un oui !!


----------



## Sly54 (18 Août 2010)

Bon, scientifique Suédois.

19 e siecle ?
Physicien ?
Biologiste ?
Médecin ?
Chimiste ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bon, scientifique Suédois.
> 
> 19 e siecle ?
> Physicien ?
> ...



scientifique Suédois, né au 19è, mort au 20è.

... et non à tout le reste.


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Un astronome ?
Un sociologue ?
Météorologue ?
Ou bien un zoologiste ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Août 2010)

Mathématicien ?
Travaux de renommée mondiale ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Astronome ?

Il a une chtron à donner son nom à des astéroïdes...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Astronome, évidemment (je vous invite à réexaminer le 2è indice  )

Maintenant ça devrait aller vite


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Je dirait Carl Charlier


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Carl Vilhelm Ludwig Charlier 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

Merde, toasted


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

Ah ah ah ah aaaaaah!

Ok, ok!

Carl Charlier 

Ah merde... 3eme!


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Carl Vilhelm Ludwig Charlier
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------
> 
> Merde, toasted



Owned a 1 minute ! =p


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Bravo à tout le monde !! 

1er indice: on en a parlé y'a pas longtemps

Damze, à toi


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Et voilà pour moi








En espérant que cela ne soit pas trop facile 

Bonne chance !


----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Et voilà pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une telle promptitude à nous proposer un nouvel inconnu me suggère que ce cher Damze nous a déjà préparé tout un stock  

Français le monsieur ?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Non au début je ne savais pas qui prendre, après faut choisir quelque chose qui demande des recherches sinon c'est pas drôle 

Oui français


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Paraplégique ?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

non du tout


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Homme d'affaires?
Scientifique?
Ecrivain?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Aucun des 3


----------



## Pamoi (18 Août 2010)

Ah !!!!! 10h16 !!  c'est l'heure de l'indice


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Il n'est pas très connu pour son image


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

milieu médical?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Non pas dans le milieu médical


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

Musicien?
Journaliste?
Coiffeur?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Sur les ondes ?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

mrced a dit:


> Musicien?
> Journaliste?
> Coiffeur?



Non pas du tout 




			
				wormeyes a dit:
			
		

> Sur les ondes ?



Tu chauffe


----------



## mrced (18 Août 2010)

Radio France?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Non ce n'est pas un animateur radio.

Indice :
"Allô mère-poule..."


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Russell Crowe.


Ha non.... il est français...


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Russell Crowe.
> 
> 
> Ha non.... il est français...



Tu chauffe encore


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Tu chauffe encore



Ouais bon, c'est pour faire avancer le bouzin.... 
Un peu comme pour les astéroïdes (8677) de l'autre Charlier  


Bon je rempile avec : il n'aurait pas eu un rôle de flic ds un film d'ennemi public, genre Carlos ?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Non franchement tu y est presque.

Mon gars n'a pas fait de cinéma, mais c'est un acteur spécialisé


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Non franchement tu y est presque.
> 
> Mon gars n'a pas fait de cinéma, mais c'est un acteur spécialisé



spécialisé dans le doublage ?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> spécialisé dans le doublage ?



Yeah !


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2010)

D'après l'indice, je pense à une voix dans toy story.
J'ai juste ?


----------



## Damze (18 Août 2010)

Bien jouer da capo c'est bien ça, mais wormeyes a trouvé la réponse : il s'agissait du doubleur de russel Crowe : Marc Alfos  Il jouait la voix des soldats dans toy story  Bien joué a tous  A toi de poster la photo wormeyes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

:mouais:    :mouais:


Ha ben non, je ne l'ai pas postée, c'était uniquement un  mp (message personnel) pour te dire qu'il était également acteur de cinéma, parfois, dans mesrine, par exemple... 
*http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Alfos*

...



Enfin bon, puisque dc est déjà sur la brèche, là une facile:


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Bien jouer da capo c'est bien ça, mais wormeyes a trouvé la réponse : il s'agissait du doubleur de russel Crowe : Marc Alfos  Il jouait la voix des soldats dans toy story  Bien joué a tous  A toi de poster la photo wormeyes



Uniquement sur le forum. Sinon vous organisez un jeu en mp, via mail ou msm... bref ailleurs.

Musicien ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Uniquement sur le forum. Sinon vous organisez un jeu en mp, via mail ou msm... bref ailleurs.



C'est bien ce que j'entendais... bref.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Musicien ?



Egalement.


----------



## Damze (19 Août 2010)

Quelques petites fautes de ma part ^^" j'en suis désolé.

Il est dans un groupe ou bien solo ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Quelques petites fautes de ma part ^^" j'en suis désolé.
> 
> Il est dans un groupe ou bien solo ?



Pas de problème. 



En groupe, solo, il est également comédien, compositeur, videaste.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Non ?    




Bon. Hamlet-machine.


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bon. Hamlet-machine.



Indice déterminant !
Et comme, il ne s'agit pas de Heiner Muller lui-même,
il doit alors s'agir de Christian Emmerich (Einstürzende Neubauten, Bad Seeds)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Indice déterminant !
> Et comme, il ne s'agit pas de Heiner Muller lui-même,
> il doit alors s'agir de Christian Emmerich (Einstürzende Neubauten, Bad Seeds)



Yep da capo ! 


C'est bien Christian Emmerich, aka Blixa Bargeld.

Pour anecdote il adopte son pseudonyme en référence à l'artiste dadaïste Johannes Theodor Baargeld ; son prénom provient d'une marque de stylo à bille.


A toi da capo


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> A toi da capo



Bon pour le coup, je n'ai pas suivi ce fil.
J'ai fait une petite recherche et à priori, le personnage à identifier n'a pas été proposé.

C'est du simple.

Bonne recherche


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Août 2010)

Acteur ?


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Acteur ?



Oui, oui.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2010)

Parfois carnivore ?


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parfois carnivore ?



Nous le sommes tous, nous sommes même carrément omnivores 

Mais s'il s'agit de cannibalisme dont tu parles, non, ce n'est pas Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2010)

Oui, tu m'as compris.

Il avait un faux air de lui plus jeune. Notamment dans _Un Pont trop loin_.

Donc c'est l'autre : Terence Stamp.

Acteur fantastique.


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Donc c'est l'autre : Terence Stamp.
> 
> Acteur fantastique.



Bien oui.

Bien joué.

A toi !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2010)

Voilà.

L'habit ne fait pas le moine.


----------



## Damze (23 Août 2010)

Un militaire Autrichien ? Allemand ? 
19ème siècle a peu près d'après les habits non ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

Attention, j'ai dit que l'habit ne faisait pas le moine.

XXe siècle. Armée austro-hongroise.


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Attention, j'ai dit que l'habit ne faisait pas le moine.
> 
> XXe siècle. Armée austro-hongroise.



Ecrivain ?
Peintre ?

Sweig ?
Brecht ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

Non
Oui
Non
Non


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non
> Oui
> Non
> Non



Max Ernst ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

Allemand Ernst, allemand. Non.


----------



## Damze (23 Août 2010)

Il est née en Autriche-Hongrie ? Il a fait ses études là-bas ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

Né en Autriche.

Ben ouai, l'a étudié là-bas. Pourquoi serait-il allé ailleurs ?


----------



## shogun HD (23 Août 2010)

Gyula Halász?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> Gyula Halász?



C'est qui ça ? :mouais:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassaï

Ho ! Photographe. 

Pas mal. Me plaît beaucoup. Je retiens. Mais ce n'est pas lui.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Né en Autriche.
> 
> Ben ouai, l'a étudié là-bas. Pourquoi serait-il allé ailleurs ?




Sur la lune je sais pas. Ici ça arrive parfois. 


Kokoschka ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Sur la lune je sais pas. Ici ça arrive parfois.
> 
> 
> Kokoschka ?



Bingo !

Oskar Kokoschka.

Pourquoi serait-il allé étudier la peinture ailleurs qu'à l'académie de Vienne ? 

Membre de la secession. Elève de Klimt. Amant éperdu de Alma Mahler.

Photographié ici dans son uniforme de Dragon en 1915.

Mort en Suisse en 1980.

Pour le reste, regardez ses oeuvres.

A toi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Bah , il aurait pu aller à Munich... 



Suite:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Non ?


Bon: Il a été à Munich.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2010)

Brel ? Ah non, lui c'était Vesoul 

Artiste ?
Allemand (ou au moins Germanophile) ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Brel ? Ah non, lui c'était Vesoul
> 
> Artiste ?
> Allemand (ou au moins Germanophile) ?





Oui. 
Né à Vienne.


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2010)

fritz lang


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> fritz lang



Ben voilà.

Même pas eu le temps de placer un m ....


Bien joué shogun, à toi la main


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2010)

merci dj wormeyes 


les vacances sont presque finies ............la suite allez hop


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Français ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2010)

Jules Bonot !

Mais je prend pas la main... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Jules Bonot !
> 
> Mais je prend pas la main... :style:






Arf !!!   


C'est Bonnot bien sûr !   


Monsieur connait ses (?), les classiques.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Monsieur connait ses (?), les classiques.



Tu vas même être étonné de savoir que j'ai obtenu copie de son état civil à Pont de Roide, sa ville natale...


----------



## Pamoi (24 Août 2010)

mais si t'avais (éventuellement l'état civil mais surtout) la photo de quelqu'un d'autre, ça nous ferait plaisir ... ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> mais si t'avais (éventuellement l'état civil mais surtout) la photo de quelqu'un d'autre, ça nous ferait plaisir ... [/CENTER]



Monsieur Wormeyes, qui est quelqu'un que j'apprécie, m'aurait demandé la même chose, je me serai exécuté avec plaisir, mais au vu du ton que tu emploies, je crois que je n'en ferai rien...


----------



## Pamoi (24 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Monsieur Wormeyes, qui est quelqu'un que j'apprécie, m'aurait demandé la même chose, je me serai exécuté avec plaisir, mais au vu du ton que tu emploies, je crois que je n'en ferai rien...



Décidément, tu me feras toujours autant rire  (sans surprise)
Alors:
1 - des fois , y'en a des qui employent le second degré (si, si !!- demande à Moonwalker et Romuald  )
2 - la règle c'est: si t'es assez culturé pour trouver la réponse de l'énigme précédente, alors tu l'es assez pour poster l'énigme suivante (c'est pourtant pas trop compliqué)
3 - y'en a des qui obtiennent des choses _aussi_ et qui viennent pas s'en vanter partout 
4 - y'en a des qui prennent pas mal tout ce qu'on leur dit.

Tout ceci étant dit, quoique tu en penses et quelle que soit la manière dont tu le prends, sur le ton de la (franche) camaraderie.
Maintenant, continue comme ça si ça te chante.

:love:

Bon, qui poste la suivante ?? (Patoch' ayant apparemment démissionné)


----------



## shogun HD (24 Août 2010)

bravo patochman 

tu vas bien  nous trouvé une jolie frimousse à découvrir nan ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> bravo patochman
> 
> tu vas bien  nous trouvé une jolie frimousse à découvrir nan ?



Puisque c'est demandé poliment et sans esbroufe... 

Le temps de chercher...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------

Indice : Choisi pour la rime avec le précédent...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2010)

Non, monsieur Romuald, ce ne'st pas une rime en UL


----------



## shogun HD (26 Août 2010)

jeanbono


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2010)

Nan, mais ça rime...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Il a une tête d'anarchiste italien, .... sacco ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2010)

Non, il n'est ni anarchiste, ni Italien... Bien Français au contraire et très bien intégré à la société de son temps


----------



## shogun HD (26 Août 2010)

un rapport avec les brigades du tigre?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un rapport avec les brigades du tigre?



Non, c'est bien postérieur à cette période, mais il est encore assez jeune sur cette photo


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non, il n'est ni anarchiste, ni Italien... Bien Français au contraire et très bien intégré à la société de son temps



Reste qu'il a une tête a se faire décolleter la gargane ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Reste qu'il a une tête a se faire décolleter la gargane ...



Bingoooo ! Tu chauffes ! :style:


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2010)

Le bon docteur Petiot ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2010)

Le docteur Petiot 


Edith : pas vu le post de Moonwalker


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le docteur Petiot
> 
> 
> Edith : pas vu le post de Moonwalker



Honneur aux dames. 

Je passe à TibomonG4, si Patchoman le permet.


(en plus là, j'ai pas d'idée pour la suite :rose: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Honneur aux dames.
> 
> Je passe à TibomonG4, si Patchoman le permet.



Pas de blème


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2010)

Merci 

Je relance avec un contemporain :


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Août 2010)

Un allemand ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

13.34... il est l'heure de l'indice


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2010)

Non pas Allemand 

Indice : Lituanie


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2010)

arts ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2010)

Non. Du tout.

Indice : bleu


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

Ne s'agirait-il pas de Daniel Tammet ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2010)

C'est bien lui  À toi de jouer


----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est bien lui  À toi de jouer



Merci 
Je n'ai pas vraiment de mérite, j'ai écrit un article sur le monsieur il y a deux mois... :rose:

La suite arrive un peu plus tard ce soir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Voici donc la suite:






Bonne chance à tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Actrice ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Actrice ?



Non monsieur, pas actrice !


----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2010)

chanteuse ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> chanteuse ?



Entre autres choses, oui.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2010)

catherine *zeta jones* dans chicago ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> catherine *zeta jones* dans chicago ?



Non, ce n'est pas elle


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Août 2010)

Anglaise ?

Danseuse ? (je veux dire vraie danseuse et pas une qui gigote pour son clip)


----------



## koeklin (28 Août 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>


Est-ce que les mains autour de son cou sont les siennes ou celles du Dr Petiot précédemment cité ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Anglaise ?
> 
> Danseuse ? (je veux dire vraie danseuse et pas une qui gigote pour son clip)



Elle n'est ni anglaise, ni danseuse (elle ne se dandine pas dans quelques clips non plus ).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------




koeklin a dit:


> Est-ce que les mains autour de son cou sont les siennes ou celles du Dr Petiot précédemment cité ?



Les mains sont bien les siennes


----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2010)

un rapport avec le film "cotton club"?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2010)

Actrice de porno ?...


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> un rapport avec le film "cotton club"?



Non, aucun à ma connaissance.

Bien, je crois que c'est l'heure du premier indice 
Cette "inconnue" est, comme le sous-entendait ma première réponse à shogun, une artiste polyvalente. Cependant, le métier actrice ne fait pas partie de ces multiples talents.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2010)

Gothique ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Gothique ?



Absolument 
Elle est d'ailleurs une des icônes du mouvement.


----------



## shogun HD (28 Août 2010)

edit: *Anke Wolbert ?*


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> edit: *Anke Wolbert ?*



Non, il va falloir chercher encore un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Diamanda Galas ?


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2010)

Nicole Blackman


----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Nicole Blackman



Bravo, c'est bien elle ! 

A toi pour la suite


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2010)

C'est reparti


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Août 2010)

Audrey Hepburn

Par contre, je ne reconnais pas l'âne.


----------



## shogun HD (29 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Audrey Hepburn
> 
> Par contre, je ne reconnais pas l'âne.


 



t'es sûre on dirait celui de shreik


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Août 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> t'es sûre on dirait celui de shreik



Non. Je ne pense pas. 

http://www.planete-buzz.com/tag/shrek

http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/ladylever/exhibitions/parkinson/AudreyHepburn.asp

Je crains que le mystère ne reste entier sur ce point.


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Audrey Hepburn
> 
> Par contre, je ne reconnais pas l'âne.



ben c'est justement son nom que je cherche

bon à toi la main


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2010)

Picotin ?


Bon. Voilà pour la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

américain ?


----------



## shogun HD (31 Août 2010)

pilote?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


>




nasa ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2010)

#3599

- Oui - Patriote

# 3600

- Oui - Il y a longtemps

# 3601

- Oui - Dans une galaxie lointaine


----------



## koeklin (31 Août 2010)

#3602

- Ben alors on ne sait plus "quoter"? :mouais: 


politique?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2010)

Pas spécialement.


----------



## Pamoi (31 Août 2010)

#3602



> # 3601
> 
> - Oui - Dans une galaxie lointaine


Acteur ??


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2010)

- Non - Mais connaissait son texte.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2010)

Pilote d'essai ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2010)

- Oui -

Détient deux records de vitesse.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2010)

Ressemble à Eugene Cernan


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ressemble à Eugene Cernan



C'est moi qui ressemble à Eugene Cernan. 

Mais bon, sans le casque, c'est lui.









A toi.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2010)

Voilà voilà


----------



## Pamoi (31 Août 2010)

Américain, Français, navigateur - rayer la (les) mention (s) inutile (s)


----------



## shogun HD (31 Août 2010)

Français du 17 18eme ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2010)

Français, navigateur, né au 18e, mort au 19e


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2010)

La Pérouse ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2010)

Bougainville.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2010)

nan nan


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2010)

Dumont d'Urville ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Cyrille Pierre Théodore Laplace  ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Septembre 2010)

Connu par lui-même, ou pour avoir participé à (ou commandé un navire participant à) une expédition menée par un plus célèbre que lui ??


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2010)

Militaire, ni connu, ni honoré en France.

(premiers faits d'armes dans la marine et pas navigateur comme je l'ai stupidement écrit plus haut)


----------



## Pamoi (1 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


>



donc militaire français né au 18è ...
faits d'armes au 19è ?
En Europe ? Aux Etats-Unis ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2010)

Faits d'armes ni en Europe, ni aux States, à cheval sur les 18e et 19s


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2010)

non rien


----------



## Pamoi (1 Septembre 2010)

un rapport avec Napoléon ??

Egypte? Russie? Mexique?

éventuellement même Amérique du Sud ??


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> un rapport avec Napoléon ??


Aucun




Pamoi a dit:


> éventuellement même Amérique du Sud ??


Oui, c'est de là qu'il va tirer sa gloire


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2010)

Un copain à Bolivar ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2010)

Pas le bon pays; le mien est plus âgé; des points communs (carriere militaire commencée très jeune, famille noble/aristocratique)


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Jacques de Liniers, aussi connu sous son nom espagnol Santiago de Liniers y Bremond.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Septembre 2010)

Bien vu 
On vient de fêter le bicentenaire de sa mort il y a 2 ou 3 jours

A toi Aescleah


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Et voici la suite:




Bonne chance à tous


----------



## shogun HD (1 Septembre 2010)

scientifique ?

russe ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> scientifique ?
> 
> russe ?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre.


----------



## shogun HD (1 Septembre 2010)

le papa de celui qui joue le méchant dans le "cinquième élément" ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Septembre 2010)

Gangster US ??


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> le papa de celui qui joue le méchant dans le "cinquième élément" ?



Nan ! 



Pamoi a dit:


> Gangster US ??



Non plus !

Cependant, là où vous avez tous les deux raisons, c'est qu'il s'agit bien d'un "méchant".


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2010)

L'a une tête de nazi... :mouais:

Himmler ? (sans lunettes)


----------



## Pamoi (1 Septembre 2010)

méchant pour de vrai ?  (pas acteur, quoi ...)

Européen ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'a une tête de nazi... :mouais:
> 
> Himmler ? (sans lunettes)



Non, cependant ce "charmant" monsieur était allemand.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Non, cependant ce "charmant" monsieur était allemand.



Ouai, mais c'était bien une saloperie brune ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouai, mais c'était bien une saloperie brune ?



Pas à ma connaissance, et les diverses biographies que j'ai parcourues n'en font pas mention non plus, ceci bien qu'il fut contemporain du parti.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2010)

Ben la mode à l'époque, c'était vraiment pas terrible... 

Un peu comme le style pattes d'éléphants, franges et jabot dans les années 70. 

Bon. Il s'agit donc d'un allemand bon teint... ou d'un "méchant ordinaire".


Meurtrier en série ?


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Meurtrier en série ?



En effet


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2010)

Peter Kurten, aka le vampire de Dusseldorf.


----------



## shogun HD (1 Septembre 2010)

toasted 

félicitation moonwalker


----------



## Aescleah (1 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Peter Kurten, aka le vampire de Dusseldorf.



Absolument 

A toi pour la suite


----------



## Pamoi (4 Septembre 2010)

Allez Momo ... t'as dormi 3 jours. remets ton casque, et hop ... sur le pont !!!








*T'AS UNE ENIGME EN ATTENTE !!!* 



 (aie, pas sur la tête ...)​


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2010)

Bon, vous l'aurez voulu :


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2010)

Le fils de Jacques Dutronc et de Stéphane Bern ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

J'aurais dit Niki Lauda, plutot que Bern ...  
il (elle ?) a ce coté figé que seuls savent rendre  - de manière correcte - les grands brulés 

Bon sérieux: lifting ou pas lifting ??
Artiste ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2010)

J'en sais rien. Le mystère reste entier. C'est d'ailleurs aussi l'objet de l'article d'où est tirée cette photo.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h09 ----------

Artiste... pff... pas facile à dire non plus... qu'est-ce qu'un artiste ? En rapports étroits avec le monde artistique.


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2010)

David Guetta après une mauvaise nuit ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2010)

- Non -


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

L'autre là, Bob Sinclar ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Septembre 2010)

Français ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bon, vous l'aurez voulu :



tatata ... c'est toi qui l'as voulu ....

En répondant ceci:


Moonwalker a dit:


> Peter Kurten, aka le vampire de Dusseldorf.


tu as implicitement accepté les termes du contrat (au moins moral) auquel souscrivent tous les participants à ce jeu qui stipule que quiconque répondra à une énigme sera tenu d'en poser une nouvelle.
On nous la fait pas, hein ... :mouais: 

Si pas Français, Européen, Américain ?

edit:
producteur ??


----------



## Aescleah (5 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que ce monsieur, dans la vraie vie, a une gueule aussi laide que sur la photo ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'autre là, Bob Sinclar ?


- Non -


Sly54 a dit:


> Français ?


- Non -


Pamoi a dit:


> Si pas Français, Européen, Américain ?
> 
> edit:
> producteur ??


Reformulez votre question dans une grammaire convenable.  

- Parfois - 


Aescleah a dit:


> Est-ce que ce monsieur, dans la vraie vie, a une gueule aussi laide que sur la photo ?


Définissez "vraie vie".

Hé hé hé. Z'allez ramer mes cadets.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Reformulez votre question dans une grammaire convenable.



La question, rédigée de manière plus compréhensible, était la suivante:
Si ce monsieur n'est pas de nationalité française,  est il originaire du continent européen, ou du continent américain. Dans le cas d'une réponse affirmative à cette dernière éventualité, est il originaire d'amérique du nord, d'amérique centrale ou d'amérique du sud ??


à la lumière de tes réponses  ( en particulier la réponse n°3658 alinéa 2 à la question n° 3655 de Sly) nous apprenons qu'il n'est pas français.
Donc seules les interrogations suivantes demeurent et appellent une réponse de ta part:
Le monsieur est il originaire d'amérique du nord, d'amérique centrale ou d'amérique du sud ??

Dans l'attente d'une réponse

Cordialement

Pamoi


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2010)

Ce monsieur (sic) est citoyen des Etats-Unis d'Amérique.

(et je dis ça parce que je suis gentil)


----------



## koeklin (5 Septembre 2010)

Ce monsieur est-il une dame?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

la question de Koeklin me brûlait le clavier depuis hier 

Anglais(e) d'origine ?
et naturalisé(e) américain(e) ??


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2010)

A ma connaissance, c'est toujours un homme pour l'état civil. Des rumeurs ont fait état du contraire... mais bon, les rumeurs sur la toile...

Nous le considérerons donc comme un homme puisque c'est son identité masculine qui est demandée ici.

Rappel :






Né aux Etats-Unis d'Amérique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

Naaaaaan... C'est quand même pas le petit dernier des Arquette ?...


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2010)

- Non -

Si ça peut te rassurer.


----------



## mrced (6 Septembre 2010)

C'est Michael Cimino, il aurait soit-disant changé de sexe... non?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2010)

mrced a dit:


> C'est Michael Cimino, il aurait soit-disant changé de sexe... non?



Yé !

A toi.


----------



## mrced (6 Septembre 2010)

Voilà...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Justin Plan ?


----------



## mrced (7 Septembre 2010)

Un petit indice? 

>  Sergent


----------



## Aescleah (7 Septembre 2010)

Il s'agit de Geoff Emerick


----------



## mrced (7 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il s'agit de Geoff Emerick



Là, je dis un très grand bravo! 
Indice trop évident?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Voici donc la suite, bonne chance à tous


----------



## Sly54 (8 Septembre 2010)

Homme ou femme ?


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Homme ou femme ?



pomme d'adam peu marquée mais fossette au menton... un homme non ?


sinon, ce personnage évolue-t-il dans la sphère musicale ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2010)

Brad Pitt dopé aux hormones féminines


----------



## Pamoi (8 Septembre 2010)

le nouveau chanteur de Tokyo Hotel


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Homme ou femme ?



Les deux... Disons qu'officiellement le personnage est un homme.



da capo a dit:


> pomme d'adam peu marquée mais fossette au menton... un homme non ?
> 
> sinon, ce personnage évolue-t-il dans la sphère musicale ?



Voir la réponse précédente pour a première question, sinon, aucun rapport avec la musique.




Romuald a dit:


> Brad Pitt dopé aux hormones féminines



Non 



Pamoi a dit:


> le nouveau chanteur de Tokyo Hotel



Non plus !


----------



## mrced (8 Septembre 2010)

Un rapport avec le monde de la mode?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

mrced a dit:


> Un rapport avec le monde de la mode?



Non, pas de rapport avec le monde de la mode


----------



## Sly54 (8 Septembre 2010)

Spectacles ? Evénementiel ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Spectacles ? Evénementiel ?



Non plus ! A vrai dire, l'apparence de notre personnage ne sera pas d'une grande aide quant à son occupation


----------



## shogun HD (8 Septembre 2010)

artiste ou scientifique hors norme ?


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> artiste ou scientifique hors norme ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre. Un indice viendra plus tard dans la soirée


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Puisque personne ne l'a encore mentionné, notre personnage est écrivain 

Et pour les plus attentifs, cet indice est double (avec un indice déjà répété plusieurs fois...).


----------



## Sly54 (9 Septembre 2010)

Américain ?
Européen ?
Français ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Américain ?
> Européen ?
> Français ?



Américain


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Ca se bouscule pas au portillon, dites-moi 

Un autre indice, peut-être ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Septembre 2010)

On sait que c'est un écrivain américain, état civil masculin opéré ?

Vivant ?
Romans, essais, écriture pour le ciné/TV/théatre ?


----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> On sait que c'est un écrivain américain, état civil masculin opéré ?
> 
> Vivant ?
> Romans, essais, écriture pour le ciné/TV/théatre ?



C'est bien un écrivain américain. Aucune opération. Mais comme certains l'ont sûrement remarqué, sur la photo il s'agit d'une femme, qui prétend donc être un homme 
Personnage vivant, ayant écrit des romans, avec quelques contributions dans le domaine cinématographique.


----------



## koeklin (9 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> On sait que c'est un écrivain américain, état civil masculin&#8230; opéré ?


 ...et vierge! parce que comme l'a précisé Aescleah :


Aescleah a dit:


> avec un indice déjà répété plusieurs fois...


et la seule chose qu'Aescleah ait répété :"c'est pas de rapport"


Aescleah a dit:


> sinon, aucun rapport ...





Aescleah a dit:


> Non, pas de rapport ...


faut être attentif. P... on avance!


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> ...et vierge! parce que comme l'a précisé Aescleah :
> 
> et la seule chose qu'Aescleah ait répété :"c'est pas de rapport"
> 
> ...



L'autre indice, c'était le mot "personnage" 

Et bien entendu, c'est le nom de l'auteur (donc masculin) que j'attends comme réponse.


----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)

Je vais tenter d'éclaircir un peu la situation, parce qu'on dirait que tout le monde a déserté... 

J'attends le nom de l'écrivain, qui est donc un nom masculin. Cependant, le véritable auteur est une femme (ce n'est pas son nom que je veux, mais bien celui sous lequel ont été écrit les différents romans).

Enfin, un nouvel indice: la personne présente sur la photo est en fait une amie de l'auteur, qui a, jusqu'à ce que la supercherie fut découverte, prétendu lors de différentes (et peu nombreuses) apparitions publiques être ce mystérieux auteur.


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2010)

Si j'ai bien suivi, tu postes une photo de femme, mais la réponse est un nom d'homme, lequel n'est que le nom de plume d'une femme, laquelle n'est pas celle de la photo.

Je ne sais pas ce que tu fumes ou bois, mais j'en veux


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

de la vodka frelatée..............


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2010)

George Sand ?


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> George Sand ?



Non 

Quant à ceux qui sont curieux, je ne bois que de l'eau


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Si j'ai bien suivi, tu postes une photo de femme,


Savannah Knoop



Romuald a dit:


> mais la réponse est un nom d'homme,


John Terminator LeRoy



Romuald a dit:


> lequel n'est que le nom de plume d'une femme,


Laura Albert



Romuald a dit:


> laquelle n'est pas celle de la photo.


Ben non, évidemment



Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que tu fumes ou bois, mais j'en veux


Rien à voir avec Meg Ryan, par contre ... 


(Tout est Là)


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Savannah Knoop
> 
> 
> John Terminator LeRoy
> ...



Je ne sais que dire... C'est lumineux ! Limpide ! Brillant !   
J'ai plus de boules vertes en stock, mais ça va revenir ! 

Et bravo à toi pour cette excellente réponse !


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2010)

merci 

La petite nouvelle, un personnage également, mais plus évident  (voire même facile !!):







PS: 
Question aux vieux sages qui nous observent: peut-on poster des personnages imaginaires ici, ou faudrait-il éventuellement ouvrir un nouveau fil ???


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2010)

À mon avis, tu peux poster.
Mais là, c'est vraiment _trop_ simple 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h48 ----------

Autant la personne précédente était assez peu évidente à dénicher (personnellement je ne connaissais aucun de ces trois noms), autant là, il y a assurément de nombreux francophones à connaître, nom d'un chien !

[et à avoir quelque peu fantasmé sur cette jeune femme peu fiable].

PS : c'est encore plus facile pour ma pomme puisque ce w-e j'ai recommancé à lire l'Incal (que je n'avais pas lu depuis au moins quinze ans).


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2010)

je suppose que la réponse n'est pas donnée ... donc on l'attend toujours ... 

[ j'avais la flemme d'ouvrir et scanner une BD pour touver une image moins ... évidente, désolé  ]


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2010)

Si je trouve quelque chose à proposer, je donne la réponse


----------



## koeklin (13 Septembre 2010)

Bien que je ne sache pas de qui il s'agit, je me permet de donner un indice pour ceux qui, comme moi, n'auraient pas trouver :







- Alors, alors c'est...? c'est...?
- Mais non ce n'est pas "Teckel Diamond", ça ressemble pas à un teckel ce truc!
- ce n'est pas la "galaxie d'Orion" dans MIB, en plus c'est un chat qui la portait.

Oui je sais, c'est nul :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2010)

Si ça continue comme ça, vous allez avoir un autre indice ... 



koeklin a dit:


>



Non, koeklin, ce n'est pas Perle de Laid !!! 
(oui, je sais, c'est pas très bon non plus ... :rateau: )


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Ca me fait penser à un rébus:


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2010)

OK. Je prends la main.
C'était la terrible (et séduisante) Chihuahua Pearl.

À vous.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Septembre 2010)

Bravo !! (ça a quand même tenu 2 jours!! )


Le nouveau, connais pas du tout .... 

c'est un personnage:
- de BD ?? 
- Historique ??

(rayer la mention inutile)


----------



## koeklin (14 Septembre 2010)

C'est une figurine Corvus Belli?


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2010)

Le même, en un peu plus sérieux.


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2010)

Tout de suite, on voit qu'on est dans l'historique, en effet.

(bizarre, ce post ne s'est pas inséré dans le précédent...)


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Septembre 2010)

Appelle-moi Annie, j'ai perdu les balles sur la clôture  :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Septembre 2010)

En désespoir de "cause toujours tu m'intéresses"


----------



## pascalady971 (17 Septembre 2010)

C'est du grec ?


----------



## shogun HD (17 Septembre 2010)

edit ...........


----------



## Aescleah (17 Septembre 2010)

Faut vous réveiller les gars... 

Nouvoul a déjà répondu deux fois... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2010)

Heu...
Ca fait quand même deux fois que nouvoul donne la réponse. Une fois par un jeu de mots vaseux, une autre par la photo originale avec le nom qui va bien...


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> En désespoir de "cause toujours tu m'intéresses"


Oups ! Désolé. Le puissant jeu de mots du précédent post m'avait totalement échappé. :rateau:

Il s'agit bien d'Hannibal Barca.

À toi la main.


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour!


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2010)

Il ne lui ressemble pas vraiment mais : Saint-François d'Assise ?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Septembre 2010)

Pas un saint, et ± 3 siècles plus tard.
Relis bien l'indice


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2010)

L'indice ? 
A part Bonjour et Quiess (non, je ne la ferais pas )

Bon, au moins on sait que c'est un personnage du XVe siecle


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Septembre 2010)

L'indice est dans l'image, prenez-en bonne note


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2010)

Je serais tenté par l'inventeur du post-it... Mais c'est un peu tôt 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------

Bon. Français du XVIe siècle ?
Écrivain ?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Septembre 2010)

Pas Français.
J'ai peut-être induit en erreur avec l'ajout de siècles, en réalité c'est XVème (quoique 12 -François d'Assise-  + 3 = 15 et non pas 16).
A beaucoup écrit, et lointainement apparenté au Post-it®, quelle intuition !


----------



## shogun HD (20 Septembre 2010)

saint alfred ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)

Un astronome ou un astrologue ?


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pas Français.
> J'ai peut-être induit en erreur avec l'ajout de siècles, en réalité c'est XVème (quoique 12 -François d'Assise-  + 3 = 15 et non pas 16).
> A beaucoup écrit, et lointainement apparenté au Post-it®, quelle intuition !


Si tu comptes qu'il est mort en 1226, ça nous mène en 1526 soit le (début du) XVIème siècle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------

@Aescleah: Tu pensais à Copernic ?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Septembre 2010)

Indice 2: moleskine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Italien ?


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2010)

C'est donc l'inventeur du carnet de note 

Effectivement, il a un air italien (ne serait-ce que parce que la sculpture n'était pas trop développée dans le Nord, à cette époque, me trompé-je ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

On pourrait donc penser au célèbre peintre de Monna Lisa, amateur de carnets. Mais il aurait la barbe bien courte, ici.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Septembre 2010)

Italien, oui, carnet de notes, ça brûle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Italien, oui, carnet de notes, ça brûle



oui, je présume qu'il a terminé au bûcher....


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Septembre 2010)

Il est mort aveugle paraît-il


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> C'est donc l'inventeur du carnet de note
> 
> Effectivement, il a un air italien



Ne me dis pas que tu ignores que le mot calepin vient de son inventeur, Ambrogio Calepino.

Perso je considère que c'est toi qui as trouvé.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Septembre 2010)

Je pense que si Bompi avait trouvé il n'aurait pas évoqué Léonard.
Je considère donc que c'est Romuald le gagnant (même si Calepino n'est pas à proprement parler "l'inventeur" du calepin).
Bravo


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne me dis pas que tu ignores que le mot calepin vient de son inventeur, Ambrogio Calepino.
> 
> Perso je considère que c'est toi qui as trouvé.


Si si, je le dis. :rose:


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2010)

Alors...

Sauf que c'est bien joli tout ça, mais je suis un peu sec.

Si quelqu'un prend la main avec un truc génial de la morkitu© pendant que je cherche quelque chose, je ne lui en voudrais pas


----------



## Pamoi (24 Septembre 2010)

C'est pas un un truc génial de la morkitu© mais c'est le meilleur que j'aie trouvé:


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2010)

Un petit air de Gregory Peck (barbe blanche et sourcils noirs compris).


----------



## shogun HD (24 Septembre 2010)

christophe alévêque ?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un petit air de Gregory Peck (barbe blanche et sourcils noirs compris).


Pas du tout


shogun HD a dit:


> christophe alévêque ?


Pas du tout

Ni acteur ni humoriste


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2010)

Homme politique ?


----------



## Pamoi (24 Septembre 2010)

non plus.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Septembre 2010)

bon, ça ne se bouscule pas, ici .... 

Qu'est ce qui vous ferait donc plaisir ?? 

un autre indice ? une autre photo ??


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2010)

Absolument. Ce serait bien aimable.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Septembre 2010)

Autre indice, donc: N'a pas fait partie des Beatles.

En espérant que cela puisse aider ...


----------



## Pamoi (26 Septembre 2010)

Petit intermède musical, pour vous faire patienter:

[YOUTUBE]5ztXF_dJUzs[/YOUTUBE]

et rappel du personnage:


----------



## pascalady971 (27 Septembre 2010)

L'a une tête et un costard à avoir reçu un Oscar ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2010)

C'est un acteur ?

Oups c'est écrit plus haut, ni acteur, ni humoriste&#8230; pour ma première participation à ce jeu


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2010)

Avec l'indice TT, the best, on pourrait bêtement penser à Pete Best, expulsé des Beatles.
Mais les photos que je (enfin, goog  )trouve ne semblent pas étayer ma théorie :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (27 Septembre 2010)

pascalady971 a dit:


> L'a une tête et un costard à avoir reçu un Oscar ?


non


Powerdom a dit:


> C'est un acteur ?
> 
> Oups c'est écrit plus haut, ni acteur, ni humoriste pour ma première participation à ce jeu


pas grave, c'est le métier qui rentre 


Nouvoul a dit:


> Avec l'indice TT, the best, on pourrait bêtement penser à Pete Best, expulsé des Beatles.
> Mais les photos que je (enfin, goog  )trouve ne semblent pas étayer ma théorie :rose:


Exact  (je précise: ta théorie est fausse)

indice (en principe décisif, remuez un peu vos méninges ): 
a été (et toujours inégalé pour beaucoup) le meilleur de tous les temps dans sa partie


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2010)

C'est un musicien ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

c'est un pigeon voyageur? 

il est bagué au poignet


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2010)

C'est un footballeur d'Everton ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

philippe noiret dans un musée de cire ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un footballeur d'Everton ?



Everton ??? quelle drole d'idée  

Non à tous les autres

Allez une autre photo de lui plus jeune (_Attention, cette image_ _contient un indice_)


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2010)

Cela peut-il être un footballeur ?


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Best


----------



## Pamoi (27 Septembre 2010)

Grand retour gagnant de Nouvoul. Effectivement c'est George Best, effectivement c'est  un footballeur. (un des plus grands, sinon LE plus grand)

A toi la main


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Everton ??? quelle drole d'idée
> 
> Non à tous les autres
> 
> Allez une autre photo de lui plus jeune (_Attention, cette image_ _contient un indice_)


Je cherchais les rivaux de Liverpool. Le premier (plus proche géographiquement) est Everton. J'avais M-U en seconde position


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Grand retour gagnant de Nouvoul. Effectivement c'est George Best, effectivement c'est  un footballeur. (un des plus grands, sinon LE plus grand)
> A toi la main


Et à lui les pieds 
Je propose une madame pour changer; pas d'indice pour commencer, je pense que certains la reconnaîtront sans:


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2010)

Elle a des airs d'Isabelle Huppert

Bon, comme ça sera pas ça, des questions :
- Européenne ?
- "star" ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je cherchais les rivaux de Liverpool. Le premier (plus proche géographiquement) est Everton. J'avais M-U en seconde position


La référence aux Beatles n'avait pas de lien avec Liverpool, mais avec le fait qu'il avait été surnommé (il n'a pas été le seul) "le 5è Beatles" 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Et à lui les pieds
> Je propose une madame pour changer; pas d'indice pour commencer, je pense que certains la reconnaîtront sans _difficulté (?)_:


Tipi Hedren ??


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2010)

Jamais entendu parler. Bon le foot et moi.....


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler. Bon le foot et moi.....


C'est une légende de Manchester United, un prédécesseur de notre Éric Cantona national dans le coeur des Mancuniens.

Cette dame ne me paraît pas être la glaciale Tippi Hedren. Plutôt Greta Garbo.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Elle a des airs d'Isabelle Huppert&#8230;
> - Européenne ?
> - "star" ?





bompi a dit:


> Cette dame ne me paraît pas être la glaciale Tippi Hedren. Plutôt Greta Garbo.



Européenne, pas très star, pas Tipi ni Greta&#8230;
Mais sa ressemblance avec Isabelle Huppert est évoquée dans certains forums.
A creuser 
Nouvel indice demain si la nuit ne vous porte pas conseil (ceci n'est pas un indice  )
:sleep:


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2010)

Probablement Mijanou Bardot


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2010)

Bien joué


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2010)

Sank iou  mais bon, l'indice I.H. était du coup monstrueux.
Bah, j'attends la confirmation officielle de Nouvoul, ça va laisser le temps de chercher


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Septembre 2010)

Bravo Sly 
J'espère que tu donneras aussi des indices "monstrueux" pour ton nouveau personnage


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2010)

Here it is :


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2010)

Second empire ?
Français ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Second empire ?


Oui, c'est la bonne période




Powerdom a dit:


> Français ?


Tu as mal lu l'indice


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2010)

Ecrivain Anglais ?

Homme politique Anglais ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2010)

Ni écrivain ni homme politique, mais anglais


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Septembre 2010)

L'inventeur de l'indice ? 
Vraiment Anglais, ou Ecossais, Gallois :rose:
Arts ?
Sciences physiques (chimie aussi) ?
Sciences humaines ?
Connu un peu, beaucoup, trop, pas assez ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2010)

Inventeur, oui  mais pas de l'indice 
Anglais
Connu : probablement peu, par contre son invention est mondialement connue (bah, comme pour beaucoup d'inventeurs)


----------



## shogun HD (28 Septembre 2010)

ARNOLD John ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2010)

Non, pas assez clâââsse 
(j'en ai trouvé plein des Arnold John, je ne suis pas sûr de celui dont tu parlais)


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Septembre 2010)

(copie de ma recherche):
"la clâââsse quoi 
Mais je bloque et j'aurai aussi des questions à vous poser.
Voici pour commencer l'énoncé:

Soit  un polynôme (unitaire, de degré ) séparable à coefficients dans un corps  et  de sorte que ( ) ses racines dans son corps de décomposition . On définit la résultante de Kronecker de comme :

Imaginer que  est le polynôme en  dont les racines sont les combinaisons linéaires  à coefficients des indéterminées . Montrer que  est en fait à coefficients dans  et qu'il est invariant par  (agissant par permutation sur les variables ). Soit  un facteur irréductible quelconque de  dans  (on le prendra unitaire). On considère le sous-groupe  de  formé des permutations  qui laissent  invariant. Montrer que  est conjugué, dans , au groupe de Galois  de  sur  vu comme un groupe de permutations sur .
En admettant que la décomposition en facteurs premiers dans  est algorithmique, expliquer pourquoi ceci fournit un algorithme théorique permettant de calculer le groupe de Galois de n'importe quel polynôme sur  (ie, le problème du calcul du groupe de Galois est décidable), mais expliquer pourquoi cet algorithme est inutilisable en pratique.

Vous n'êtes pas le seul à trouver ses notations pourries... "

Voilà où m'a conduit (entre autres mille résultats) "la clâââsse" (hélas les formules de signes mathématiques sont incopiables) 
En tout cas ce n'est pas Benny Hill :sleep:

(pour plus de clarté, voir là: http://www.les-mathematiques.net/phorum/read.php?3,435902,435902,quote=1


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2010)

ah oui, c'est pas de cette clâsse là dont je voulais parler

Son invention ne portait ni froufrous, ni dentelles


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2010)

ce qu'il a inventé est en lien avec l'automobile ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2010)

Aucun rapport; son invention n'est pas brevetable et ne coute vraiment pas cher


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2010)

son invention est une science ou une innovation technique ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2010)

Ni une science ni une innovation technique.
A trait à la mondialisation (déjà à l'époque !)


----------



## Pamoi (29 Septembre 2010)

L'inventeur du billet d'avion ??


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2010)

Y a de l'idée

Il a sûrement beaucoup tripoté Victoria


----------



## Pamoi (29 Septembre 2010)

2 options :

- amant de la reine ?
- tailleur ou assimilé, inventeur d'un truc style porte-jarretelles D) ou soutien-gorge ... ???


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> - amant de la reine ?


Le rapport D) entre l'amant et la mondialisation me laisse perplexe 

Pas dans les vêtements; tout le monde l'utilise, de 7 à  oula, y a pas d'âge limite. Bon OK, depuis quelques années on en utilise moins

A Victoria, j'ajouterai le qualificatif *noir*.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Septembre 2010)

L'inventeur du timbre-poste ? Rowland Hill ?
J'ai cherché dans cette voie hier, mais sans résultat "imagé" :rose:
"Penny black"
Edit: trouvé enfin l'mage (inversée) ,sur Algérie Philatélie


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2010)

Trop fort !
J'ai beaucoup cherché aussi aujourd'hui sans resultats...


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2010)

Bien joué Nouvoul , Sir Rowland Hill en est considéré comme "l'inventeur" avec son Penny Black (1er timbre sans dentelle, à l'effigie de Victoria)

A toi la main


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Septembre 2010)

Merci 
Le pire c'est que je l'avais hier dans ma liste de 483 inventeurs anglais du XIXème siècle 
Bon, encore un qui a pété un câble:


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

Andrew Smith Hallidie?


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Septembre 2010)

Avant sa chirurgie esthétique sans doute :hosto: :hein:   faut pas te précipiter comme ça :rateau:
(J'ai édité le message d'avant: Bonne nuit !  )


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

faut éviter tout jugement de valeur tu sais ce que ça coute ......:mouais:


----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le pire c'est que je l'avais hier dans ma liste de 483 inventeurs anglais du XIXème siècle



Moi qui parcourais ma liste des 666 stars du porno trash, je comprends maintenant pourquoi je le trouvais pas !..


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Moi qui parcourais ma liste des 666 stars du porno trash, je comprends maintenant pourquoi je le trouvais pas !..


 

t'as raison c'est pas watt.....................


----------



## Pamoi (29 Septembre 2010)

il a un faux air de Harry Reems ...


----------



## tahartag (30 Septembre 2010)

physicien en rapport avec l'électricité ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Septembre 2010)

Il s'y est intéressé, mais ce n'est pas prépondérant dans son uvre.
Pour restreindre vos recherches: Français.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2010)

Il s'est intéressé à la relativité ?
Poincarré ? 

Pierre Curie ?


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Septembre 2010)

Point Poincaré ni Curie.
Multicarte: train, sel, cycle


----------



## Pamoi (30 Septembre 2010)

ingénieur, inventeur, industriel ???


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Septembre 2010)

Les 2 mon général  Pas industriel mais a été souvent sollicité pour des projets industriels.
Pour vous mettre un peu plus au parfum j'ajoute indice "chaînette".

Profitez-en, pendant quelques heures je peux répondre à vos questions, je passe tous les 1/4 d'heure ou 1/2 heure    *

*ceci n'est que l'indice de ma disponibilité :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (30 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Nouvoul (30 Septembre 2010)

Et voilà
eau de Rochas


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Et voilà
> eau de Rochas



Je débute dans ce jeu, je n'ai pas compris. C'est un indice ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Septembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je débute dans ce jeu, je n'ai pas compris. C'est un indice ?



je comprends rien non plus .... des fois ça part en vrille grave par ici ...    :love:  :sleep:


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2010)

Pas mieux, chuis largué
Il doit y avoir de la 18e dimension dans l'air


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2010)

Je dirais simplement qu'il ressemble un peu à Gustave Eiffel (c'est pour faire avancer le Schmilblick).
Lequel a aussi dessiné des gares (magnifique gare de Budapest), des églises (Arica, au Chili), des ponts. Pour le vélo, je ne crois pas.


----------



## shogun HD (1 Octobre 2010)

no comment


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Octobre 2010)

Ben quoi, Shogun a trouvé: Beau de Rochas.
Installa le câble sous-marin France-Angleterre, qui cassa, ce qui lui fit aborder la théorie de la chaînette.
Etudia un utopique dessalement de la Camargue, et surtout décrivit le premier le cycle 4 temps du moteur à explosion, dit "cycle de Beau de Rochas".
Pour la "mise au parfum" évidemment c'était à une lettre près son nom.
Vous ne connaissez pas ce parfum "Eau de Rochas" ? 
A Shogun donc


----------



## Aescleah (1 Octobre 2010)

Ca doit être parce que j'ai oublié de prendre mes vitamines... Mais elle est où la réponse ?..

Parce que là, tout ce que je vois, c'est Shogun qui a reposté l'image :mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Mais elle est où la réponse ?..
> :



Pareil pour moi ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Octobre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ca doit être parce que j'ai oublié de prendre mes vitamines... Mais elle est où la réponse ?..
> 
> Parce que là, tout ce que je vois, c'est Shogun qui a reposté l'image :mouais:





Powerdom a dit:


> Pareil pour moi ?



Ah bon, je croyais qu'il avait trouvé, petit galopin.
Tant pis; s'il jure avoir trouvé, à lui la suite, sinon à qui veut


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2010)

Je m'y colle


----------



## bompi (1 Octobre 2010)

Bon. Je ne voudrais pas avoir l'air de critiquer mais si la réponse donnée est elle-aussi à décrypter, cela devient un peu, comment dire, moyen.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2010)

Un petit indice, il est Français


----------



## Pamoi (1 Octobre 2010)

Inventeur ?
Scientifique ?
Littéraire ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2010)

Il a inventé surtout une chose encore très en vogue aujourd'hui. 
Mais il est plutôt dans la classification littéraire.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Octobre 2010)

Invention d'un objet d'utilisation courante et quotidienne ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour 
Non, ce n'est pas quelque chose de matériel... 
C'est un littéraire. Mais ce n'est pas un livre.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

Rappel du bonhomme:







invention d'un concept ??


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2010)

Je n irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est un concept. 

Indice :
Plutôt une uvre musicale chantée, le plus souvent.....


----------



## Pamoi (4 Octobre 2010)

Ah bien joué ... né près de Lons-Le-Saunier en 1760 ??


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2010)

bravo 
Franc comtois comme moi !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2010)

Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle, souvent appelé Rouget de l'Isle, était un officier français du Génie, poète et auteur dramatique, né le 10 mai 1760 à Montaigu, près de Lons-le-Saunier, et mort le 30 juin 1836 à Choisy-le-Roi. Il est l'auteur de La Marseillaise et d'autres hymnes moins connus tels que l' Hymne Dithyrambique sur la conjuration de Robespierre et la Révolution du 9 Thermidor

(source wikipédia)


----------



## Pamoi (5 Octobre 2010)

euh ... personne n'avait donné le nom ...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2010)

allez, un autre (je présume que c'est à moi ... )


----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2010)

il a un air de Patrick Dewaere, acteur de cinéma ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2010)

Bien vu ... acteur, effectivement


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2010)

Dans des films que je n'ai jamais vu, apparemment ... :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2010)

Acteur Français ? 


(avec Google Goggles en téléchargement depuis hier) ce post va devenir caduques


----------



## Aescleah (7 Octobre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> (avec Google Goggles en téléchargement depuis hier) ce post va devenir caduques



En effet, mais bon, si tout le monde se met à gruger, y'a plus aucun intérêt...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Dans des films que je n'ai jamais vu, apparemment ... :rateau:



j'ai hésité avec Brad Pitt, mais j'ai eu peur que ça soit trop court, comme énigme 




Powerdom a dit:


> Acteur Français ?



non.



Powerdom a dit:


> (avec Google Goggles en téléchargement depuis hier) ce post va devenir caduques&#8230;



La preuve est faite que le progrès c'est du caca en barre qui pue  




Aescleah a dit:


> En effet, mais bon, si tout le monde se met à gruger, y'a plus aucun intérêt...



+1


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2010)

En plus, j'aurais plutôt écrit 'caduc'.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> En plus, j'aurais plutôt écrit 'caduc'.



Les deux s'emploient.
Il n'a pas une tete d'acteur Américain, mais c'est plutot cinéma ou théâtre ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les deux s'emploient.
> Il n'a pas une tete d'acteur Américain, mais c'est plutot cinéma ou théâtre ?



Cinéma. N'a pas fait de théâtre à ma connaissance.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les deux s'emploient.
> Il n'a pas une tete d'acteur Américain, mais c'est plutot cinéma ou théâtre ?


Caduc au masculin, caduque au féminin.

Cela dit, je ne le reconnais décidément pas, le garçon.

Acteur germanique ?


----------



## Pamoi (7 Octobre 2010)

non, pas germanique.


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2010)

Ça peut durer longtemps... :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Alors voilà .... je mets Chihuahua Pearl, ça va pas ... et là ça va pas non plus ...je ne sais plus comment faire, moi ... 



[mode magnanime on] bon, allez: acteur des années 70 [/]


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2010)

Acteur encore vivant ?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

malheureusement non, décédé dans les années 80


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2010)

Cinéma ? Théatre ? Télévision ?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Cinéma ? Théatre ? Télévision ?





Pamoi a dit:


> Cinéma. N'a pas fait de théâtre à ma connaissance.






Edit: il est certainement passé à la télé à l'époque, mais pas pour ses films.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


>


Fichu changement de page :rose:

Est-il passé à la télé pour ses frasques ?
A tourné avec de grands metteurs en scène ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


>



je reposte l'image.

Engagé politiquement ?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est-il passé à la télé pour ses frasques ?


oui


Sly54 a dit:


> A tourné avec de grands metteurs en scène ?


par la taille, peut-être, sinon je ne pense pas


Powerdom a dit:


> Engagé politiquement ?


non


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2010)

Acteur européen ?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

toujours pas


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Octobre 2010)

Je ne sais pas qui c'est, mais il est indubitable qu'aux questions "américain ?" tu n'as jamais répondu 
Donc il doit être un peu US, un peu retors comme toi  
(pas la peine de me répondre, je ne cherche pas :sleep


----------



## Pamoi (8 Octobre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui c'est, mais il est indubitable qu'aux questions "américain ?" tu n'as jamais répondu
> Donc il doit être un peu US, un peu retors comme toi
> (pas la peine de me répondre, je ne cherche pas :sleep



Je présume que tu parles de ce post:



Powerdom a dit:


> Il n'a pas une tete d'acteur Américain



Le mot Américain venu sur le tapis qu'une seule fois, à cette occasion, et ce n'est pas une question 
Et il ne faut jamais répondre aux questions qu'on ne te pose pas.


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2010)

John Holmes. [sa tête me disait quelque chose, même si ce n'est pas ce qui le mettait le plus à son avantage].


----------



## Pamoi (9 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> John Holmes.



Bravo !!!
John Curtis Holmes, effectivement  


A toi la main


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2010)

Ma proposition, donc :


----------



## Pamoi (9 Octobre 2010)

on dirait un croisement entre Keanu Reeves et Stéphane Rousseau. 

Américain ?
Informaticien ?


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2010)

Non. Mais de langue anglaise.

Et non. Et je ne sais rien de ses talents informatiques.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2010)

Australien, arts et spectacles ?


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2010)

Anglais et : oui.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2010)

Théatre, mise en scène ?


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2010)

Pas principalement. Mais il écrit. La scène n'est pas son activité principale.

Allez, comme il n'est pas très connu de ce côté du Channel, un indice : il a co-signé une lettre ouverte contre la venue d'un éminent religieux dans son pays (au côté de Stephen Fry ou Richard Dawkins, par exemple).

En trouvant la liste, vous trouverez très très vite.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2010)

Jon Holmes ?


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2010)

Exact ! Petite blague (homonyme (ou presque) du précédent). 

Je l'écoute le vendredi soir sur BBC4, quand il y a The Now Show.

À toi la main.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2010)

Tiens, une femme now


----------



## Pamoi (10 Octobre 2010)

artiste anglo-saxonne ??


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2010)

yes aux deux


----------



## Pamoi (10 Octobre 2010)

elle a été connue / a eu un role connu - étant plus jeune que sur la photo ??


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2010)

Aucun rôle; connue : pas trop àmha

Fut infirmière


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2010)

Artiste mais pas actrice. Plasticienne ?


----------



## koeklin (10 Octobre 2010)

Une spécialiste de la broderie sur col de chemise?



* <------------là j'aurais dû mettre un smiley


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2010)

Une fois qu'elle t'aura collé 20 cm de bon acier dans la brioche et tranché ton col de chemise, tu riras moins


----------



## Powerdom (10 Octobre 2010)

Classée dans la catégorie sport ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2010)

Aucunement

A aussi été Docteur, sans aucun rapport avec sa profession précédente d'infirmière



@koeklin : mega spoilers inside, of course 
Cette femme est envoutante


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2010)

Australienne


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2010)

Quand je la lis, j'ai des étoiles qui brillent dans les yeux. Ce qui est normal, je suis un homme


----------



## Powerdom (12 Octobre 2010)

Romancière ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2010)

Oui (je commencais à m'ennuyer grave, là tout seul )


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2010)

La seule romancière australienne que je connaisse pour avoir lu un (un seul, et il y a longtemps, j'ai du fouiller dans ma bibliothèque pour retrouver le bouquin et le nom :rose de ses bouquins, c'est Colleen McCullough.

Mais doit y'en avoir d'autres


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2010)

hé hé, oui au moins une autre, plus jeune


----------



## Powerdom (12 Octobre 2010)

Sarah Douglas ?
je suis pas sur de l'écriture


je corrige
Il n'y a pas de h à la fin de Sara. Par contre la photo doit être ancienne


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2010)

Oui , Sara Douglass auteur(e ?) de la Trilogie d'Axis :

tranchant d'acier
envouteur
l'homme étoile



Sly54 a dit:


> Une fois qu'elle t'aura collé 20 cm de bon *acier* dans la brioche et *tranché* ton col de chemise, tu riras moins





Sly54 a dit:


> Cette femme est *envoutante*





Sly54 a dit:


> Quand je la lis, j'ai des *étoiles* qui brillent dans les yeux. Ce qui est normal, je suis un *homme*




A toi Powerdom


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2010)

En voici un nouveau !


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2010)

Un dessinateur de petits Mickeys ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Dessinateur, oui 
Mickey, non


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2010)

Chez Glénat ?
C'est le papa à Titeuf, Zep


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2010)

Bravo ! 

A toi.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2010)

Il faut dire qu'avec l'affiche Glénat derrière, ce fut assez rapide 
Allez, le suivant:


----------



## pascalady971 (13 Octobre 2010)

Chanteur années 60 ??


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2010)

Chanteur pas du tout, années 70/80, encore en activité.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2010)

Français ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2010)

Français oui.
Sa veste capitonnée devait peut-être le protéger de certaines explosions


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2010)

Artiste ?

Écrivain ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2010)

Artiste, écrit aussi, simultanément ou séparément.


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2010)

Acteur ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2010)

Pas du tout.
Indice supplémentaire: connu sous son pseudo célébrissime.
Et pour vous aider encore: a fait aussi des métrages courts.
C'est tout ce que j'ai à vous offrir jusqu'à plus tard 

_Rappel: Mais que s'est-il donc passé là ?_


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2010)

Réalisateur français, donc ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Octobre 2010)

Pas du tout :rateau: 
J'ai bien dit "a fait aussi des métrages courts", ce qui excluait une hypothèse trop orientée cinéma.
Je n'ai par ailleurs pas écrit "courts métrages", bon la solution vous apportera les réponses 
Ecartez ciné, roman, chanson.
J'ai un indice indicible donc je le dis: clito; j'ai peur de jeter la confusion et de me faire encore bannir; j'ai testé sur Goug, ça mène vraiment à du hors charte :rose:, et pourtant cet indice est chaud 
A demain, mais bien après midi, faut bosser aussi


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2010)

C'est un sculpteur ?


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Octobre 2010)

Ah, tu tombes bien, je suis revenu 
Mais non, ce n'est pas un sculpteur; peut-être a t'il sculpté des boulettes de mie de pain qu'il aurait tiré au bazooka, mais enfin ce n'est pas ce qui le caractérise.
Son regard davantage


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2010)

Bazooka, explosion, chaud, 
Un cascadeur ?
Bien que je ne vois pas ici le lien avec clito ?


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Octobre 2010)

Le premier et le dernier devraient faire ton tout


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2010)

Genre Kiki Picasso ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2010)

Ben chapeau comment as tu trouvé ?
Je ne comprends pas les indices ?
Mais bon je ne connaissais pas cet artiste que je découvre sur Wikipédia


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2010)

Bazooka ! 

(Disons que j'ai presque la collection complète de Métal Hurlant et que Bazooka, ça ne s'oublie pas )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------

Allez, une nouvelle tête.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Octobre 2010)

espagnol ? 
sinon européen ??


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2010)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Octobre 2010)

Sud américain ?
Artiste ?
industriel ?


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Octobre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben chapeau comment as tu trouvé ?
> Je ne comprends pas les indices ?
> Mais bon je ne connaissais pas cet artiste que je découvre sur Wikipédia


Indices explosions, veste capitonnée > bazooka
Métrages courts > Kourtrajmé
Clito > le pseudo d'Olivia Clavel était Electric clito
Regard > Un regard moderne
Et évidemment nom célébrissime
Je vous conseille son site/blog: http://www.lafraternitedesprecaires.org/?p=1012 :rateau:

@bompi: alors comme ça on prend la main direct ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2010)

Homme politique ?


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> Sud américain ?
> Artiste ?
> industriel ?


Non
Oui
Non



Powerdom a dit:


> Homme politique ?


Non.

Il était nord-américain. Il a vécu longtemps, essentiellement au XXe, et ne manquait vraiment pas d'esprit.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Octobre 2010)

Will Eisner, créateur du Spirit


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2010)

_Indeed_. 

Je crois que j'ai été un peu trop explicite 

À toi la main.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Octobre 2010)

Eloignons-nous de la BD.
Cherchons du côté de Bob Dylan, avec un zeste d'esperanto:


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2010)

Je me suis dit : l'inventeur du Volapük s'appellerait-il Zimmerman ? Bin non 
Fausse piste...


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Octobre 2010)

Pour Dylan, voir l'album Slow train coming.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2010)

Il a un drôle de chapeau. C'est un européen ?


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2010)

Il a un chapeau rond. Breton ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Octobre 2010)

Européen du nord.
Le chapeau sans doute pour se protéger du soleil et de la pluie.
Puisque vous revoilà, je vous fais une fleur: espéranto = langage international 
(J'ai tronqué l'image, sinon trop explicite !)


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2010)

Je n'ai pas trouvé, mais au détour d'une recherche sur les langages artificiels à vocation universelle, je suis tombé sur ça. je ne connaissais pas : j'aurais au moins appris ça aujourd'hui


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Octobre 2010)

La femme de ménage parlait donc solresol sans le savoir: - " sol fa si la si ré si la si ré do ré " :rose: 
Au fait, le langage international n'est pas forcément "parlé"


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2010)

Certes. Mais côté langue des signes, je n'ai pas vu.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2010)

inventeur d'un langage de type morse ?

de type signaux de fumée ?

ou de ceux inventé par l'Abbé Claude Chappe sous napoléon ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Octobre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> inventeur d'un langage de type morse ?
> 
> de type signaux de fumée ?
> 
> ou de ceux inventé par l'Abbé Claude Chappe sous napoléon ?



Aucun des 3 
A titre d'exemple, le langage mathématique n'est pas "parlé".
Avec wik je trouve par hasard "langual", si ça peut aider


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2010)

Ce qu'il y a de marrant dans ce jeu, c'est que plus il y a d'indices, moins c'est clair 

Mes recherches avec Dylan et esperanto n'ont strictement rien données

un indice supplémentaire ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Octobre 2010)

Dévoilement de l'indice #1, Dylan: "Man gave a name to all the animals", dans son LP  "Slow train coming" 
Avec ça vous devriez trouver


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2010)

Je ne connais aucune chanson de Dylan


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Octobre 2010)

Le titre suffit :rateau:


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2010)

J'ai essayé naturaliste + danois, naturaliste + suédois, naturaliste + norvégien sans succès...


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Octobre 2010)

Continue, tu y es presque 
(Tu as dû même le trouver sans le voir)


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2010)

_Man gave a name to all the animals_

Linné ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Octobre 2010)

Exact 
Bompi a failli trouver, mais effectivement dans la liste wiki "naturaliste suédois" il ne figure pas , par contre dans la liste goog il est juste en dessous.
Le tableau qui le représente est plus grand et montre quelques fleurs.
Langage international: nomenclature qu'il a mise au point, voir son pedigree et sur BNF aussi, je vous épargne les liens 
A Romuald donc!


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2010)

Mes études d'agronomie auront au moins servi à quelque chose 

Bon, je cherche une idée et je reviens.


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2010)

J'ai bien vu Monsieur Linné (Carl von Linné / Carl Linnaeus) mais aucune image correspondant à celle que tu proposais


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2010)

Hop, au suivant :


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2010)

Ecclésiastique ?
18e, 19e siècle ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2010)

Non
Oui (né), oui (mort)


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2010)

Un petit indice peut-être ? ou vous êtes tous à baver devant la keynote ?


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2010)

Je veux bien un indice, en effet.


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2010)

Ce n'est pas un clown qui raconte des histoires 
(d'ailleurs, rien qu'à voir son portrait, c'est pas un rigolo)


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2010)

Alors : un écrivain ? (ça inclut les philosophes)


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2010)

Voui.


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2010)

Scandinave ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2010)

non


ni taxonomiste


----------



## bompi (20 Octobre 2010)

Latin ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2010)

Voui.



Et très connu qui plus est.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Octobre 2010)

Latin italien espagnol, français ?


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2010)

Faut bien faire avancer le Schmillblick : Alessandro Manzoni ? (il était moins moche, quand même :rateau


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2010)

@nouvoul : oui non non oui
@bompi : qui ? J'ai dit connu...


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2010)

Il est donc français. 

PS : Manzoni est _très_ connu. Des Italiens et des italophones, évidemment 
Son oeuvre la plus connue est _Les Fiancés_.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h50 ----------

Romancier ?
Poète ?
Auteur dramatique ?

Les trois ?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Octobre 2010)

Bien que je trouve pas l'image, serait-ce Jules Michelet ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2010)

@bompi : non non non. Rappelle toi ce que tu as dit.
@nouvoul : non, mais c'est son contemporain.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Octobre 2010)

Disons Auguste Comte et n'en parlons plus


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2010)

A toi


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Octobre 2010)

Comme Carouf', il positivait 
Vu l'heure, on peut s'envoyer en l'air, donc voilà la dame:


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2010)

C'est une aventurière ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Octobre 2010)

Ça dépend comment on l'entend; je prèfère dire qu'elle n'avait pas froid aux yeux.


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

Serait-ce Élisa Léontine Deroche (1886 - 1919), plus connue sous le nom de baronne Raymonde de Laroche ?


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Octobre 2010)

Mais comment t'as fait 
J'en suis tout surleculté


----------



## Powerdom (26 Octobre 2010)

oui je pensais a une personne de ce genre ou Hélène Boucher


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

@Nouvoul : Flatteur, va ! 

Il m'a suffit de lire attentivement le commentaire accompagnant l'image. Comme quoi, on n'est pas assez attentif aux indices [le principe même des vieilles _Cinq dernières minutes_ avec Messieurs Souplex et Daurand, dont je suis amateur ].

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------

Allez, un monsieur pas trop dur à trouver : on en a parlé tout récemment.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Octobre 2010)

ça a un lien avec les cinq dernières minutes ?


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

Aucun.
Allez, j'aide un (tout petit) peu : ce monsieur n'a rien à voir avec le monde littéraire.
Mais on en a parlé dans les suppléments littéraires, récemment.

[c'est de fait une supposition de ma part car je ne lis pas les quotidiens mais j'en suis néanmoins persuadé].


----------



## Powerdom (26 Octobre 2010)

Militaire ?

Scientifique ?

Français ?


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

Non.
Oui.
Non.


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2010)

Le monsieur qui a pris la photo de Rimbaud qu'on a retrouvé recemment ?


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

Du tout (ou alors, il avait encore un talent caché )

J'ai choisi cette photo car le texte peut éventuellement indiquer un début de piste.


----------



## g.robinson (26 Octobre 2010)

Allemand ?


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

Non plus.

Européen mais l'essentiel de son activité s'est déroulé outre-Atlantique.

(vous ne remarquez rien dans l'écriture ? (ce n'est pas très facile, faut dire))


----------



## Sly54 (26 Octobre 2010)

Vient de mourir ?


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

Il serait mort bigrement vieux 
Non, il est mort au cours de la dernière grande boucherie européenne. Mais cela n'a aucun rapport et il était vieux, seul (disons sans beaucoup d'humains autour de lui), dans une chambre d'hôtel à New York.

Le numéro de sa chambre était un multiple de trois.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Octobre 2010)

Mandelbrot ?
Ah non, erreur, trop pressé, @+


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

Bin non. Pas cette branche-là des sciences. Et plus ancien, donc.


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


>



Nikola Tesla


----------



## bompi (26 Octobre 2010)

Exact. Un type assez génial et plutôt spécial

On en a parlé récemment parce que Jean Échenoz vient de publier "Des éclairs", qui est un récit biographique de la vie de Nikola Tesla (interprété par ailleurs par David Bowie dans The Prestige de Christopher Nolan).

J'aime beaucoup "Des éclairs".

À toi la main.


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2010)

Merci.

Ce sont tes indications qui m'ont bien aidé.

J'espère pour ma part que la recherche dans le fil ne m'a pas joué de tour et que la personne qui suit n'a pas déjà été utilisée.

Bref, nous sommes en France.


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2010)

non vraiment personne ?

ça sent les vacances.

Indice : il partage les même initiales qu'un célèbre artiste français mais pas du tout la même activité


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2010)

vous me réveillez quand vous revenez ?


----------



## Powerdom (29 Octobre 2010)

Ben la moi je suis en vacances et avec mon iPad, la photo est grande comme un timbre...
Je commence donc 
Européen ?


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2010)

Désolé pour la taille de l'image, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé de plus grande&#8230; Et puis, je doute que l'image soit parlante.

Sinon, oui, oui : européen, français même !


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2010)

Plasticien ?
Artiste ?


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Plasticien ?
> Artiste ?



ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2010)

Scientifique ?
Politique ?
Littéraire ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Et puis, je doute que l'image soit parlante.



Oui mais qu' on voie au moins sa tête !
A travaillé dans le milieu artistique ?


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2010)

Comme je le répondais à bompi, cet homme dont le visage ne vous dira rien (il m'était complètement inconnu jusqu'à ce que je le cherche) n'est pas connu pour ses talents artistiques (ni littéraires)

Il n'est pas scientifique non plus.

Quant à la politique, il n'en a pas fait lui mais est plus connu par une conséquence de la politique française.


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Comme je le répondais à bompi, cet homme dont le visage ne vous dira rien (il m'était complètement inconnu jusqu'à ce que je le cherche) n'est pas connu pour ses talents artistiques (ni littéraires)
> 
> Il n'est pas scientifique non plus.
> 
> Quant à la politique, il n'en a pas fait lui mais est plus connu par une conséquence de la politique française.


En gros, on cherche un inconnu dont la photo ne peut nous éclairer en aucun cas ?


Ben on n'est pas rendu...

sinon au post 1 :


iDuck a dit:


> Je vous propose un nouveau jeu. A partir d'une *photo* et d'un *indice* retrouvez qui est cette personne (*personne connue* bien évidemment). Celui ou celle qui trouve le premier (Google est votre ami) met une autre énigme (photo + indice).



Enfin, ce que j'en dis


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2010)

on se fout sur la gueule tout de suite ou on attend encore un peu ?
:rateau:

le dit Tesla, je doute que l'un ou l'autre ait jamais vu sa tronche.

Je rappelle que :

- la personne que nous cherchons partage les initiales d'un artiste français,
- qu'il est lui même français,
- qu'il n'est lui même pas artiste, ni scientifique ni politique
- que certes son visage n'est pas très visible, mais je suis heureux pour vous (et moi) que nous ne l'ayons pas vu de plus près.
- qu'il est né en dans les années 20 et est mort il y a deux ans.
- qu'il a été ouvrier typographe avant d'atteindre une certaine notoriété (tout en conservant son emploi), notoriété conservée assez peu de temps en fait.

Ceci dit voilà la photo la plus grande que j'ai trouvée : l'homme est connu mais avançait masqué .


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> on se fout sur la gueule tout de suite ou on attend encore un peu ?
> :rateau:


Faudrait déjà qu'on nous rende les rouges 

Sinon avec tout tes indices, ça ne serait pas Marcel Chevalier, le dernier bourreau de France ? On comprend alors qu'il soit difficile d'en trouver des photos...


(Ah, ouiquipètla me souffle que je pourrai bien en mettre ma tête à couper...)


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2010)

Alors, l'autre comme il se la joue !

D'abord, je pleure limite je fais une crise et aussitôt finis les lamentations, hop c'est la carte wikipédia.

*C'est bien Marcel Chevalier.*

A titre d'info, Marcel Chevalier quoi qu'employé par l'état n'a jamais comme ses prédécesseurs été fonctionnaire. D'ailleurs, aucun texte, loi ni réglement n'a jamais fixé les conditions d'accès à cette fonction. Pas de diplôme demandé, pas de compétences, pas concours !
L'accès à cet emploi se faisait par cooptation, l'assistant prenant le plus souvent la place du titulaire quittant son poste.
Il a été mis fin à sa fonction en octobre 1981. Il a été "remercié" sans retraite mais une simple indemnité pour solde de tout compte.
Il a continué à travailler dans l'imprimerie où il était salarié.


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> D'abord, je pleure limite je fais une crise et aussitôt finis les lamentations, hop c'est la carte wikipédia.


Sachez, Môssieu, que je déteste qu'on mette ma parole en doute. J'ai trouvé grâce aux indices que vous daignâtes bien laisser à notre sagacité, et en particulier les deux ci-dessous.


da capo a dit:


> - que certes son visage n'est pas très visible, mais je suis heureux pour vous (et moi) que nous ne l'ayons pas vu de plus près.
> - l'homme est connu mais avançait masqué .



Je n'ai consulté l'encyclopédie collaborative qu'après avoir cherché le nom du dernier bourreau français grâce au moteur de recherche incontournable.

Dont acte, rendez-vous sur le pré demain à 6 heures, heure d'hiver. Etant l'offensé j'ai le choix des armes, je prends le lancer d'iPad à 20 mètres et vous charge d'amener les munitions.

_Bon, c'est pas tout ça, faut que je ponde un truc qui marche, maintenant_ 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h16 ----------

Hop !






Moins connue que certains de ses petits camarades, plus que d'autres, mais tous étaient essentiels au groupe.


----------



## koeklin (30 Octobre 2010)

On donne la réponse tout de suite où on laisse chercher les autres?


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2010)

On donne la réponse


----------



## koeklin (30 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]YdJKl9p2uU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2010)

C'est marrant, j'ai pensé au groupe des six mais je me suis dis que ce n'était pas ça sans me donner la peine de vérifier (je ne me souvenais pas qu'il comptait une femme :rose.


----------



## Powerdom (31 Octobre 2010)

Jamais entendu parler de ce groupe et encore moins de cette compositrice. Je vie n de lire sa bio sur wiki. Sa vie ses rencontres et ses compositions en font vraiment quelqu un a part !


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> On donne la réponse tout de suite où on laisse chercher les autres?


Tiens, je me disais bien que si tu passais par la ça ne tiendrai pas longtemps




Sinon navré du temps mis à répondre, mais les ouacances dans un trouperdu© sans weuweuweu ça repose.


Donc à toi


----------



## koeklin (3 Novembre 2010)

Voici la mienne.


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Voici la mienne.


Qu'est ce qu'elle tient dans la main ? Une clope, un oinj' ou un bâton de rouge :rateau:?


Sinon ça respire un peu l'égérie des années folles, non ?


----------



## da capo (3 Novembre 2010)

<aparté>
je veux la même
</aparté>

domaine des arts ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2010)

On dirait une clope. Française ?


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2010)

Elle me fait penser à Colette.


----------



## koeklin (3 Novembre 2010)

Artiste, pas française, ayant commencé sa carrière dans les années 20 et l'a continué bien au delà, plus jeune que Colette (une génération d'écart env.).


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Elle me fait penser à Colette.



En moule caramélisé ?


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2010)

Pffff... c'est agaçant, ce jeu ! Je la connais, cette brave dame.

Années 20 ? À Paris, avec les surréalistes ?


----------



## koeklin (4 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> À Paris, avec les surréalistes ?


Non, pas vraiment...


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2010)

Ailleurs, donc. :rateau:

Aux USA ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------

Ça y est : elle me fait encore plus penser à Lotte Lenya 

Je n'ai aucun mérite : j'ai revu _From Russia with love_ il y a un mois.


----------



## da capo (4 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai aucun mérite



Tu fais bien de le préciser
:rateau:


----------



## koeklin (4 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ça y est : elle me fait encore plus penser à Lotte Lenya
> Je n'ai aucun mérite : j'ai revu _From Russia with love_ il y a un mois.



C'est vrai que lorsque l'on voit la "tête de Lotte" dans  James Bond, on pense tout de suite au joli minoi que j'ai posté sur la page précédente... 







mais Lotte Lenya, c'était aussi la plus grande ambassadrice de la musique de Kurt Weill, son mari

Jenny des pirates ou rêves d'une fille de cuisine (L'Opera de Quat'sous)
[YOUTUBE]Ec0clERjQ5A[/YOUTUBE]

 à toi, Bompi.


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2010)

Si vous m'accordez un délai de quelques heures, ce sera ce soir


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2010)

Bon, en dépit de soucis de connexion répétés, une nouvelle énigmette.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2010)

C'est un français ?

C'est une légion d' honneur ?


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2010)

Vraiment pas français.
Sans doute pas la légion d'honneur, encore que je n'en sache rien.


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2010)

Un dictateur chef d'état sud-américain de la deuxième moitié du XIX° ?


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2010)

Chef d'état, en effet.
Je ne le connais pas intimement mais il semble ne pas avoir été trop dictatorial.
Plutôt première moitié du XIXème siècle (à quelques années près).

Pas sud-américain.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------

Allez ! Une autre photo qui devrait vous aider à situer géographiquement le personnage.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2010)

Gouverneur d'ile française?


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2010)

Chef d'état  Des îles ; non françaises.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2010)

ile Maurice ?


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2010)

Pas le bon océan...


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2010)

Atlantique ?

Pacifique ?


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2010)

Pacifique.


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2010)

C'est actuellement un état indépendant ? ou à l'époque c'était déjà un état (rare dans le pacifique).


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2010)

Si je ne me trompe pas, c'était un état indépendant reconnu par quelques puissances européennes.
Aujourd'hui, il n'est vraiment plus indépendant


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2010)

William Lunalilo roi de Hawai ?


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2010)

Tu brûles. C'est juste que tu n'es pas dans la bonne moitié du XIXème siècle 

Ah ! Hawai'i...


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Novembre 2010)

Kamehameha III ?


----------



## bompi (5 Novembre 2010)

Ah ah ... On voit le gars patient qui bondit au bon moment et rafle la mise 

À toi la main


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Novembre 2010)

Non non, je passais par là, et avec tes dernières indications et le travail opiniâtre de Powerdom, ce fut une formalité 
Je préfèrerais enfreindre les règles, et dire que la main est à Powerdom  il l'a bien méritée


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2010)

Merci. Laissez moi la nuit pour trouver un personnage !


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2010)

Et voilà un nouveau personnage


----------



## koeklin (6 Novembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Kamehameha III ?


Et moi qui croyais que le nom de ce mec c'était juste une technique de combat dans DBZ. On rigole pas...


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2010)

Corsaire ou Flibustier ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2010)

Flibustier !


----------



## da capo (6 Novembre 2010)

François l'Olonnais ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2010)

non
mauvais siècle


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2010)

Jean Lafitte


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2010)

Trop fort ! 

la prochaine fois je prendrais un contemporain de Lucy !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2010)

Disons que les questions de da capo (et les réponses) m'ont vraiment bien aidé !
Bon, je pars à la recherche de qqn d'autre&#8230;

--

Voilà


----------



## Powerdom (7 Novembre 2010)

Français ou Anglais ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)

Français, de très bonne famille


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2010)

moi je dirais La Fayette.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)

Le mien est un poil plus jeune et de meilleure famille; belle carrière militaire également


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2010)

C'est la croix de saint louis qu'on voit sur le buste ?

Il a été général sous l'empire ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Novembre 2010)

Général d'empire ?

Oups même question à la même minute !


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)

Mort avant l'avènement du 1er empire. Equivalent général, oui.
C'est bien la croix de St Louis que l'on voit.

agrandissement :


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2010)

C'est un maréchal de france ?
Mort avant 1800 ?

de broglie ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)

Maréchal oui, mais pas de france.
Oui, bien qu'immortel il est mort avant 1800, non pas de Broglie.


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2010)

Avec tous ces indices : Emmanuel-Félicité de Durfort, duc de Duras ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)

Duc, marquis : non, plus que ça 

Hortefeux


----------



## cornelie (7 Novembre 2010)

Charles Juste de Beauvau-Craon, prince de Beauvau  (1720-1793), maréchal de France en 1783 ?

Je viens de lire plus haut : "maréchal oui ,mais pas de France ....alors ma réponse devient fausse ,j'essaie de tout effacer et je n'y parviens pas .


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2010)

Ben n'efface pas ! Ici je lis maréchal de camp le 10 mai 1748. Il s'agit bien de Charles Juste de Beauvau-Craon dont un membre de la famille a donné son nom à la place Beauvau.

Bien joué Cornélie  à toi la main

Sa lointaine descendante (la princesse Minnie de Beauvau-Craon) habite toujours en Lorraine au Château d'Haroué

Ici la photo en entier :


----------



## cornelie (7 Novembre 2010)

Qui est .il ?


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2010)

cornelie a dit:


> URL=> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/*Robert_Surcouf_portrait.jpg*
> 
> IMG =>http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/*Robert_Surcouf_portrait.jpg*
> 
> Qui est .il ?



Ce serait pas Surcouf ?


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Ce serait pas Surcouf ?


Mais comment t'as fait ?


----------



## cornelie (7 Novembre 2010)

Incroyable ,da capo tu as trouvé  ,oui c'est Robert Surcouf . A toi la main .
Avec ce portrait je pensais qu'il n'avait rien du corsaire et que ce serait un peu plus difficile à trouver . Serais-tu de Saint Malo ?

Je vois  à l'instant que j'ai été trahie par La statistique des messages , je dois donc modifier mes félicitations ...?  Et moi me méfier des copiés colés ....!!!


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2010)

cornelie a dit:


> Incroyable ,da capo tu as trouvé  ,oui c'est Robert Surcouf . A toi la main .
> Avec ce portrait je pensais qu'il n'avait rien du corsaire et que ce serait un peu plus difficile à trouver . Serais-tu de Saint Malo ?



hop hop,


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2010)

Il me fait penser à Jack Kerouac. Genre écrivain (voire plasticien) américain.


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Il me fait penser à Jack Kerouac. Genre écrivain (voire plasticien) américain.



Ecrivain  : oui.
Américain : non.

S'agissant de l'époque, l'inconnu est né avant Keourac et est mort bien après lui.

ps : j'ai repris la main après cornelie, un peu rapidement, mais n'y voyez aucun mépris.


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2010)

@cornelie :

Non, désolé ce n'est pas Jean Genet.

Mais l'époque (20e siècle) est la bonne et on a bien affaire à un européen.


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2010)

Je pencherais pour Alberto Moravia.


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je pencherais pour Alberto Moravia.



Tu penches très bien.

A toi la main !


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Novembre 2010)

C'est bien beau de pencher, mais il faudrait avancer  
Kèskinoudi le bompi ?


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2010)

Faut dire ça à Orange, qu'ils réparent _réellement_ ma ligne ADSL... 

Nonobstant, voici une petite nouvelle :


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2010)

Actrice ?

Américaine ?


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2010)

Les deux. Mais née de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique (en Europe, quoi).


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2010)

J'imagine que cette photo date des années 40 environ.

Elle a joué dans des policiers ?


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2010)

Dans toutes sortes de films, je dirais.

Elle est vraiment une grande star. Mais elle est vraiment oubliée 

Son film le plus connu, finalement, est sans doute un qu'elle a tourné en Europe.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Novembre 2010)

Elle a tournée avec Hitchcock ?


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2010)

Sans certitude, je dirais que non.
Je vais vérifier.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2010)

A épousé un américain ?
Son mari est-i connu ?


----------



## koeklin (11 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Son mari est-i connu ?


 Ses maris je sais pas, ses amants oui.
Hedy Lamarr


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2010)

_Richtig !_

À toi la main.


----------



## koeklin (12 Novembre 2010)




----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2010)

DJ ? Informaticien ?


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2010)

"fils de" ou personnalité à part entière ?


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2010)

Je pensais aussi à un écrivain anglais. Par exemple Jonathan Coe (excellent écrivain), mais ce n'est pas lui.


----------



## koeklin (13 Novembre 2010)

Aaaaaaah, non pas un fils de... 
Informaticien? Oui, un truc comme ça


----------



## Powerdom (13 Novembre 2010)

Européen ?

Américain ?


----------



## koeklin (13 Novembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Européen ?


Européen.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Novembre 2010)

Il a inventé quelque chose ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Novembre 2010)

Il n'a pas inventé la réponse aux jeux apparemment !


----------



## koeklin (15 Novembre 2010)

Non, ce n'est pas un inventeur mais il a été suffisamment créatif pour avoir été nommé chevalier des arts et des lettres...


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2010)

koeklin a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas un inventeur mais il a été suffisamment créatif pour avoir été nommé chevalier des arts et des lettres...


Là, je me permets de ne pas être pleinement d'accord avec ce que tu suggères : on a vu des Chevaliers etc. d'une créativité toute relative.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Novembre 2010)

le créateur de jeux vidéo Michel Ancel ?


----------



## koeklin (15 Novembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> le créateur de jeux vidéo Michel Ancel ?



Oui Michel Ancel

[DM]x2csvq_michel-ancel-attaque-par-les-lapins_fun[/DM]



bompi a dit:


> Là, je me permets de ne pas être pleinement d'accord avec ce que tu suggères : on a vu des Chevaliers etc. d'une créativité toute relative.


Si, si on est d'accord  . 
Dans cette "catégorie", il y a eu très peu d'élus, 3 seulement si je ne trompe : Michel Ancel (Rayman, beyond good and evil), Frédéric Raynal (Alone in the Dark), David CAGE( dont le jeu/film_interractif Heavy Rain a jeté un pavé dans la mare cette année)  , et ce sont des noms dont on entend parler depuis plus ou moins quinze ans.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2010)

Allez un petit nouveau !


----------



## High Mack (16 Novembre 2010)

Informaticien ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2010)

Non pas du tout


----------



## Sly54 (16 Novembre 2010)

Américain ?
Scientifique ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Novembre 2010)

Pas Américain,
Pas scientifique....


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

Germanique ? (Allemand, Suisse, Autrichien, Luxembourgeois ?).


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2010)

Un petit indice :

né  dans l'Empire austro-hongrois


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2010)

Politique ?
Littéraire ?
Clergé ?
Militaire ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2010)

Que neni mon ami. Rien de tout ça !


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

J'étais sûr que c'était un germanique, coupe tout à fait reconnaissable : c'est le père d'Arnold Schwarzenegger ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2010)

non pas du tout. je ne pense pas que le père de schwarzi soit né sous l'empire austro-hongrois.

il faudrait que je cherche la fin de cet empire.

1918.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Novembre 2010)

Musicien ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2010)

Oui musicien


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

Gustav Mahler ?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Novembre 2010)

Merde, ça veut dire que j'dois renchérir ?


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Merde, ça veut dire que j'dois renchérir ?


Gustav Mahler ?


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Novembre 2010)

Je vois mal Gustav en costume cravate.
Pour moi c'est le portrait craché de Zoltàn Kodàly


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2010)

On se rapproche. Le mien est un peu plus jeune.


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

Pourtant, sur Google, Zoltàn Kodàly est le plus ressemblant par rapport à la photo.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Novembre 2010)

High Mack a dit:


> Pourtant, sur Google, Zoltàn Kodàly est le plus ressemblant par rapport à la photo.



Et la photo est trouvable dans google avec Zoltàn Kodàly comme recherche...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2010)

Voilà Zoltan Kodaly, musicien et inventeur.  Bravo !
Curieusement le message de novoul n'est pas apparu dans mon navigateur quand j'ai répondu plus haut ?
Désolé


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

Bien joué, Novoul.

A toi de nous trouver une gueule.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Novembre 2010)

Je voulais vous proposer dans la continuité l'Abbé de l'Epée qui propagea en France le langage des signes pour sourds-muets, mais d'une part ç'aurait été trop facile après l'image que j'ai jointe concernant Kodaly, d'autre part je n'ai rien trouvé de probant concernant son "invention" qui apparemment n'est qu'un emprunt à de bien anciens personnages, même l'espagnol Noblet le langage des signes n'a sans doute pas "d'inventeur".
Je me suis donc mis en tête de vous proposer un truc ayant un rapport avec la rumeur (cf iBeatles   ) et je me suis souvenu de ce qu'on appelle le phénomène du hall de gare: 2 personnes discutent dans un hall de gare, en arrivent 2 autres puis x autres qui discutent aussi; progressivement les 2 premiers ne s'entendent plus, donc discutent plus fort pour se comprendre, et ainsi de suite Arrive un moment où tout le monde parle très fort, et le volume sonore général se stabilise (sauf le gars qui hurle, épiphénomène); je n'ai pas pu retrouver qui avait étudié/théorisé ce phénomène.
Je me contente donc de vous demander juste un petit effort:


----------



## High Mack (17 Novembre 2010)

Américain ? (à la coupe de cheveux).


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Novembre 2010)

Les coupes de cheveux ne sont pas forcément "identitaires" comme l'a rappelé NSNS hier soir 
Mais mon gars est bien américain; mais l'Amérique c'est vaste, américain ne signifie pas illico USA.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2010)

C'est un chercheur ou un scientifique ou quelque chose de ce genre ?


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Novembre 2010)

"quelque chose de ce genre" 
Pour répondre quand même à "américain", c'est bien Amérique du Nord, USA 
Je profite de nos prochains endormissements bien mérités pour préciser que l'indice a été fourni, dernière ligne de ma longue digression  

A demain, mais plutôt après 16H :sleep:
:sleep:


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2010)

non rien


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Novembre 2010)

Comme le suggèrent ton avatar et mon dernier message de cette soirée:  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
Pas Canada, USA.
Bonne nuit


----------



## High Mack (18 Novembre 2010)

Est-ce qu'il effectue ses travaux scientifiques en Alaska ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Novembre 2010)

Voilà, je suis revenu.
Alaska non, d'ailleurs ce monsieur est mort.
Disons que c'était un homme de _loi_.
D'autres questions ?


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2010)

Une loi de la physique j'imagine.

Un rapport avec la mécanique quantique ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Novembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> Une loi de la physique j'imagine.
> Un rapport avec la mécanique quantique ?



Physique non, quantique (des cantiques  :rose non plus.
Ce monsieur avait un nom très court, et décéda au milieu du siècle dernier.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> "
> l'indice a été fourni, dernière ligne de ma longue digression



nous l'avons sous les yeux et pour le moment nous ne voyons rien

Homme de loi comme l'avocat ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Novembre 2010)

Non, Da Capo était plus proche.
On peut dire que c'est une loi mathématique bien qu'il ne fût pas mathématicien.
Allez, encore un petit effort et vous y êtes


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2010)

doctorat en .


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2010)

Je me suis mal exprimé. Je me posais la question si c'était quelqu'un qui avait un doctorat en ... Mathématique par exemple, ou si il a découvert sa loi par hasard ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Novembre 2010)

Doctorat en maths je ne crois pas; mais sa _loi_ a été formulée mathématiquement, sans doute par lui, mais mes sources sont assez vagues.
Quoiqu'il en soit sa spécialité n'était pas les mathématiques.
Et mon indice récurrent, ça ne vous aide pas ? Il suffit de taper 2 mots sur Goog, Yaho voire Bing et c'est plié :mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (18 Novembre 2010)

Quels mots ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Novembre 2010)

_Je voulais vous proposer dans la continuité l'Abbé de l'Epée qui propagea en France le langage des signes pour sourds-muets, mais d'une part ç'aurait été trop facile après l'image que j'ai jointe concernant Kodaly, d'autre part je n'ai rien trouvé de probant concernant son "invention" qui apparemment n'est qu'un emprunt à de bien anciens personnages, même l'espagnol Noblet le langage des signes n'a sans doute pas "d'inventeur".
Je me suis donc mis en tête de vous proposer un truc ayant un rapport avec la rumeur (cf iBeatles   ) et je me suis souvenu de ce qu'on appelle le phénomène du hall de gare: 2 personnes discutent dans un hall de gare, en arrivent 2 autres puis x autres qui discutent aussi; progressivement les 2 premiers ne s'entendent plus, donc discutent plus fort pour se comprendre, et ainsi de suite Arrive un moment où tout le monde parle très fort, et le volume sonore général se stabilise (sauf le gars qui hurle, épiphénomène); je n'ai pas pu retrouver qui avait étudié/théorisé ce phénomène_.
Pas ceux-là déjà 
"Mots" aurait pu être un indice , mais il faut être prudent avec le langage.
Comme je suis de garde ce soir (oreiller), je rajoute une métaphore approximative due à notre personnage: c'est un peu comme les outils rangés au-dessus de l'établi de l'artisan, les plus utiles/utilisés sont ceux qu'il met le plus près de lui. Statistiquement dirons-nous.
Si ça peut aider 
A demain


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2010)

loi, effort&#8230;
tout cela me mène à l'économie mais non :/


----------



## Aescleah (19 Novembre 2010)

Je crois que Nouvoul veut parler de loi dans le domaine des statistiques. Ce qui nous conduit, si je ne commets pas d'erreur, au linguiste et philologue  George Kingsley Zipf.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Novembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je crois que Nouvoul veut parler de loi dans le domaine des statistiques. Ce qui nous conduit, si je ne commets pas d'erreur, au linguiste et philologue  George Kingsley Zipf.




Je vais partir bosser soulagé, à toi 

(Pour plus de détails sur Zipf, voir nombreuses pages wikietc&#8230;; linguiste, il formula la "loi du moindre effort" dite loi de Zipf, parfois appliquée et extrapolée à tort et à travers dans des domaines hors linguistique)


----------



## Aescleah (19 Novembre 2010)

Merci 

Voici donc la suite, avec quelqu'un qui est entré dans les annales :





Bonne chance à tous


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Novembre 2010)

Annales: Historien ?
Est-il devant une chambre noire ?
Français ?
Amusez-vous bien: indice ?


----------



## Aescleah (19 Novembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Annales: Historien ?
> Est-il devant une chambre noire ?
> Français ?
> Amusez-vous bien: indice ?



Il ne s'agit pas d'un historien. J'ignore s'il se trouve devant une chambre noire, en revanche, il a apporté sa contribution à la photographie 
Il est en effet Français.
Enfin, pour l'indice, j'en ai déjà donné un que tu as remarqué, mais ton interprétation de celui-ci n'était pas bonne

Un autre indice plus tard si vous ne trouvez pas d'ici là


----------



## Powerdom (20 Novembre 2010)

C'est un religieux ?

ou plutôt justice ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Novembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est un religieux ?
> 
> ou plutôt justice ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre !
D'ailleurs, il est d'une certaine manière responsable de certaines pratiques peu catholiques, oserais-je dire !


----------



## Powerdom (20 Novembre 2010)

Politicien ?

a vécu entre 1800 et 1900 ?


----------



## Aescleah (20 Novembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Politicien ?
> 
> a vécu entre 1800 et 1900 ?



Pas politicien non plus. En revanche tu as vu juste pour les dates, il a bien vécu au XIXe siècle.


----------



## da capo (20 Novembre 2010)

médecin, chirurgien ?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Novembre 2010)

Je passe en vitesse 
Chambre noire signifiait pour moi vieil "appareil photographique" monté sur trépied et muni d'un rideau noir recouvrant l'oculaire pour éviter les rayonnements lumineux parasites (on voit/suppose qu'il tient une espèce de drap noir); après tu parles de "contribution à la photographie", le XIXème, ça c'était pas trop dur à cerner.
Le rapport à la photo "pas catholique" est-il avéré ? Annales, un N en trop, anneaux de diffusion  des couleurs sur un support chimique ou gélatineux ?
Un rapport avec la Pologne quelque part ?
L'ancêtre de pléboy


----------



## Aescleah (20 Novembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> médecin, chirurgien ?



Ni médecin, ni chirurgien. En revanche, il fut un temps pharmacien 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Je passe en vitesse
> Chambre noire signifiait pour moi vieil "appareil photographique" monté sur trépied et muni d'un rideau noir recouvrant l'oculaire pour éviter les rayonnements lumineux parasites (on voit/suppose qu'il tient une espèce de drap noir); après tu parles de "contribution à la photographie", le XIXème, ça c'était pas trop dur à cerner.
> Le rapport à la photo "pas catholique" est-il avéré ? Annales, un N en trop, anneaux de diffusion  des couleurs sur un support chimique ou gélatineux ?
> Un rapport avec la Pologne quelque part ?
> L'ancêtre de pléboy



Le "pas catholique" ici n'est pas lié à la photo  Et sa contribution à la photographie fut très importante.
Le mot "annales" est en effet un indice... Qui peut être interprété de deux façons. La première en prenant le mot pour ce qu'il est effectivement, et la seconde en considérant la "faute d'orthographe" que tu as relevée (cet indice menant de manière plutôt indirecte au personnage).


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Novembre 2010)

Je passe 
:sleep:


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2010)

a t-il travaillé avec Louis Daguerre ou Fox Talbot ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------

Je crois que j'ai trouvé.

Un pharmacien dénommé Antoine Jérôme Balard découvrit le brome, élément clé dans lévolution historique de la photographie. Indirectement, ce chimiste a ajouté aux pharmaciens une nouvelle compétence : le développement photo.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Novembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> a t-il travaillé avec Louis Daguerre ou Fox Talbot ?



A ma connaissance, non, il n'a travaillé avec aucun des deux.
Autrement, son travail fut récompensé par les britanniques


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2010)

Bon ça a bien occupé mon Dimanche !


----------



## Aescleah (21 Novembre 2010)

Nouvel indice, qui devrait pas mal aider... Notre homme fut entre autres pharmacien...

Si avec tout ça vous ne trouvez pas


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Novembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Nouvel indice, qui devrait pas mal aider... Notre homme fut entre autres pharmacien...
> 
> Si avec tout ça vous ne trouvez pas





Powerdom a dit:


> a t-il travaillé avec Louis Daguerre ou Fox Talbot ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2010)

Ma réponse de 15h33 n'est pas bonne ?


----------



## Aescleah (21 Novembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ma réponse de 15h33 n'est pas bonne ?



Oh merde je l'avais pas vue ! :rose: 

En effet c'était la bonne réponse 

A toi pour la suite !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2010)

Allez une femme pour changer.


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2010)

Genre richissime (et mécène) américaine qui s'amuse avec ses amis artistes ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2010)

Américaine oui
Richissime sans doute pas, 
a l'aise j'imagine que oui 
pas mécène

indice : trouvez le mari !


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2010)

Bon. Femme d'industriel. Ou d'inventeur.

Est-elle connue _aussi_ par elle-même ou simplement comme _femme de_ ?


----------



## da capo (22 Novembre 2010)

Anne Lindbergh ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2010)

Elle a été connue en tant que telle par le fait qu'elle a été une des pionnières dans sa profession. Mais son mariage avec un homme célèbre en a fait une personne connue au moins aux USA.
Son mari n'était pas industriel, ni inventeur, bien que dans son métier on invente, mais ce n'est pas le mot sous le quel on connait la profession
Ce n'est pas Anne Lindbergh.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2010)

Un petit indice :
C'est grâce à la photo qu'elle rencontre son mari


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2010)

Femme d'homme politique ? Corps médical ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour Sly,

ni l'un ni l'autre

nouvel indice.

elle a écrit des traités socialistes


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (25 Novembre 2010)

Katharine Dexter McCormick ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Hélas non ce n'est pas elle.


nouvel indice :

Londres


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (25 Novembre 2010)

Charmian Kittredge ?

Elle était la femme de Jack London ...


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2010)

Bravo ! 
A toi la main. 

Ton lien est celui que je voulais mettre.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (25 Novembre 2010)

Merci. Je reviens dans la soirée avec un personnage.
--------------
Un contemporain pour changer un peu  
et pas trop difficile .







Indice : poisson d'avril


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2010)

On cherche qui l'enfant ou l'adulte ?
C'est un acteur ?


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (25 Novembre 2010)

On cherche l'adulte. 
Oui.

Pas le type sur l'affiche, lui je sais pas qui c'est


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (26 Novembre 2010)

Un autre indice alors ? 

_"Il était une fois ..."_


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2010)

Acteur américain ?

Dans le décor pour un film ?


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (26 Novembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Acteur américain ?
> 
> Dans le décor pour un film ?



Non, c'est un acteur français. 
Oui, là c'est une photo d'un film qui date de 2007.

Il fait du théatre, du cinéma et est connu notamment pour avoir fait des sketches (entre 1993 et 2002) avec une kyrielle d'autres comédiens et qui se déroulaient souvent dans une fromagerie.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Novembre 2010)

Il s'y fabriquait des spécialités locales comme la chafouette ... entre autre.


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2010)

Olivier Broche de la troupe des Deschiens ?


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Novembre 2010)

Tu brûles mais c'est pas lui ...


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2010)

c'est pas françois morel quand même !


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Novembre 2010)

Ah non ! C'est pas lui non plus 
Mais il a fait partie de la compagnie des Deschiens, oui.


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2010)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Ah non ! C'est pas lui non plus
> Mais il a fait partie de la compagnie des Deschiens, oui.



Bruno Lochet !


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Novembre 2010)

Que nenni 

petit indice : Dario Moreno


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2010)

bon :/

reste olivier saladin


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2010)

il ne ressemble quand même pas trop à Olivier Saladin !
ou alors très jeune ? :hein:

Philippe Duquesne ?


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2010)

ben, c'est pas le nez de duquesne :/

atmen kelif ?


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Novembre 2010)

Oui ! Atmen Kelif 

Il est né un 1er avril. Mais bon il a pas fait que ça.

A toi pour la suite


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2010)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Oui ! Atmen Kelif



ah le petitchaperonrouge !

tu m'as donné bien du mal !
Je n'avais pas tiré le bon numéro.

Alors, bien plus simple (?)


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2010)

Belle photo !
c'est un Français ?


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2010)

Michael Nyman.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2010)

Bravo


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2010)

Aucun mérite. Je le connais depuis Meurtre dans un jardin anglais (The Draughtsman's contract).

Récemment, j'ai acheté un album dont sa photo occupe l'essentiel de la pochette. Je suis un _plutôt_ amateur. 

Je posterai demain matin car là, il est temps de se déconnecter.


----------



## da capo (1 Décembre 2010)

Ben voilà, c'était trop simple


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2010)

Tout était dans les lunettes 

Un petit nouveau :


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2010)

Français ?


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2010)

Non. Mais Européen.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2010)

Chef d'état ?

Militaire ?


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2010)

je verrais bien un musicien
italien ?


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2010)

@Powerdom :
non. non.
@da capo :
non. oui.

Italien, donc.


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2010)

giacomo casanova ?
alessandro volta ?

pas le même type d'activité mais les deux faisaient grimper aux rideaux, il parait&#8230;


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2010)

Intellectuel mais pas scientifique.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2010)

Littéraire, philosophe ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2010)

Salut Sylvain !

a vécu sur le 18 ème et 19 ème siècle ?


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2010)

Philosophe. XVIIIe siècle.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2010)

Cesare Beccaria ?


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2010)

Bravo ! 

Cet excellent Cesare, qui défendait des causes loin d'être gagnées 

C'est à toi.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2010)

En parlant de causes loin d'être gagnées .


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Décembre 2010)

victor schoelcher


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> victor schoelcher




A l'origine de l'abolition de l'esclavage en France en 1848.


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> A l'origine de l'abolition de l'esclavage en France en 1848.



Je serais d'avis de demander que cet homme obtienne sa résurrection, au Qatar par exemple Il y aura du travail pour lui dans les dix-douze ans à venir


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Décembre 2010)

Puisque vous me félicitez si chaudement :rateau: voici la nouvelle personne:


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2010)

Elle a l'air bien jeune sur cette photo !
Personnalité Française  ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Décembre 2010)

Pas française, mais la voici vers 15 ans (elle est morte assez jeune, à 39 ans)


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2010)

Dom'

Européenne ?
Littéraire ?
Femme de ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dom'
> 
> Européenne ?
> Littéraire ?
> Femme de ?


Je ne comprends pas le Dom' à côté du coucou :rose:
Ceci dit, elle était européenne, littéraire faut pas trop chercher par là, femme de , ce serait plutôt fille de 
Mais je ne veux pas trop vous égarer: le nom de son père ou de sa mère n'est pas évident.
Je peux rajouter qu'elle épousa un autrichien.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas le Dom' à côté du coucou :rose:
> .



C'est parce que nous avons partagè un repas, il y a peu... 
Elle etait Allemande ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Décembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est parce que nous avons partagè un repas, il y a peu...
> Elle etait Allemande ?



Ah bon, des bergamotes ??? Je ne comprends toujours pas.
Mais revenons à nos moutons: pas allemande.
N'a pas fait grand-chose de sa vie, mais est toujours très connue sans qu'on la connaisse, elle.
Indice:  AMRM  
J'ai du mal à ne pas donner un indice trop évident  d'autant plus que je ne suis pas membre  permanent et assidu _(ceci n'est pas un indice, sauf celui de mes incompétences_)


----------



## Sly54 (3 Décembre 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Indice:  AMRM


Association Montréjeaulaise de Radio Modélisme ?
Adaptive mobile reliable multicast protocol ?
Aigue marine taillée de Madagascar ?
Analytical Methods/Reference Materials ?
Adaptive Memory Reconfiguration & Management ?
Australian Model Railway Magazine ?

L'inconnue est donc née à Montréjeau, s'est fait offrir par son riche mari Autrichien une aigue marine lors de leur voyage de noces à Mada; elle en a profité pour mettre au point des protocoles fiables de reconfiguration de la mémoire (pour prévenir l'Alzheimer) tout en imaginant le développement des chemins de fer australien. 


Elle a donné son nom à quelque chose ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Association Montréjeaulaise de Radio Modélisme ?
> Adaptive mobile reliable multicast protocol ?
> Aigue marine taillée de Madagascar ?
> Analytical Methods/Reference Materials ?
> ...



Moi aussi j'ai mis AMRM dans google ...


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Décembre 2010)

C'étaient les initiales de ses multiples prénoms.
Cette étoile brille encore auprès de dictateurs, tyrans, malfrats, mafiosi et autres péquenots en mal d'embourgeoisement bling-bling :mouais:

_La suite demain, mais vous pouvez continuer à poser vos questions, j'espère pouvoir y répondre avant demain soir_


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2010)

Elle a vécu à Nice ?

Décédée après 1900 ?


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2010)

Il s'agit de Adrienne Manuela Ramona Mercedes Jellinek, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Il s'agit de Adrienne Manuela Ramona Mercedes Jellinek, non ?



Alors lui il me tue


----------



## tombom (3 Décembre 2010)

si j'etais un mauvais garcon, je jouerai des heures avec Google Goggles ! mais bon je vais pas tricher  
mais c'est dingue comme ce truc est puissant sur l'iphone !

Bompi, je ne sais pas comment tu as trouvé en tout cas !! chapeau !


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2010)

L'indice de Nouvoul a été parlant, voilà tout


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Décembre 2010)

c'était bien Mercédès , à Bompi


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2010)

Très bien. Voici donc une nouvelle proposition :


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2010)

un petit air d'europe centrale ou de l'est ?


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2010)

Centrale, en effet.


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2010)

serbe ?
radovan karadzic ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2010)

artiste ?


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> serbe ?
> radovan karadzic ?


 Je veux bien être ouvert mais je me vois mal proposer un criminel de guerre :rateau:


Sly54 a dit:


> artiste ?


Non.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2010)

Intellectuel ?


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2010)

Entre autres.


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Décembre 2010)

Politicien ?


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2010)

Tout à fait.


----------



## da capo (5 Décembre 2010)

de l'ex tchecoslovaquie ?


Dubcek ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2010)

Est-il toujours en vie ?


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2010)

Ni tchèque ni slovaque. Plus tout jeune mais vivant.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2010)

Bulgare ?

Roumain ?


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2010)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

Mais européen (au sens U.E.) néanmoins.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2010)

Autriche ?
Hongrie ?
Pologne ?
Slovénie ?


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2010)

Un des quatre. 




(bon : Pologne )


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2010)

J'ai deja fait quelques recherches sur la Pologne sans grand résultat. Je vais m'y remettre 

Mais bon sang mais c'est bien sur :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tadeusz_Mazowiecki


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2010)

C'est bien lui.

À toi la main.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2010)

Voici un nouveau personnage !

vous allez vite trouver sa provenance !!

Désolé je n'ai pas trouvé d'image plus grande...


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2010)

marrant, il me fait vraiment penser à David Niven


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2010)

da capo a dit:


> marrant, il me fait vraiment penser à David Niven



Ni acteur
Ni anglais


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Décembre 2010)

Le béret et la tenue semblent indiquer un Français. Mais que tu n'aies pas trouvé de photo plus grande est inquiétant pour sa notoriété :mouais:
Littéraire maudit, artiste, inventeur des pantoufles ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2010)

Français. 
Inventeur d'un "truc" génial encore très très utilisé aujourd'hui.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Décembre 2010)

Puisque tu parlais d'une provenance évidente, serait-ce Henri de France, inventeur du procédé télé Secam ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2010)

Quand je parlais d'une provenance évidente, l'allusion était faite au béret. 
Ce n'est pas henri de France.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2010)

(au hasard) M.Opinel ?


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> (au hasard) M.Opinel ?





Sinon Michelin Marcel(leuuu...)


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2010)

Non, pour les deux réponses précédentes. 
Son invention ne porte pas le nom de son nom. Ou inversement !
Un petit indice pour la nuit :
Guesch Patti a chanté son prénom.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2010)

*Étienne hmichen *


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2010)

Étienne oehmichen, qui le premier a réalisé un vol de un km aux commandes de son engin en 1921. 
Il a travaille chez Peugeot a Valentigney (25), ou il a pu construire son projet. Par manque de fiancement, il a fini par abandonner ses travaux, l'état Français a qui il avait fait appel, ne croyait pas a ses travaux... L'hélicoptére
A toi !


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2010)

trop facile pour Shogun....


----------



## shogun HD (8 Décembre 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> trop facile pour Shogun....


 

ah bon ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2010)

Rintintin ? 

Hum, américain ?


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2010)

Je pensais à Laïka mais non.


----------



## shogun HD (9 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Rintintin ?
> 
> Hum, américain ?


 

nan 

et nan

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h09 ----------



bompi a dit:


> Je pensais à Laïka mais non.


 


pas impossible  mais c'est le mec qu'on cherche


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2010)

Alors c'est Serguei Korolev.

Mais je laisse la main à bompi, il voulait faire un gag et en fait il a trouvé par la bande.

(shogun, tu ne serais pas un peu monomaniaque sur les bords ? )


----------



## shogun HD (9 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors c'est Serguei Korolev.
> 
> Mais je laisse la main à bompi, il voulait faire un gag et en fait il a trouvé par la bande.
> 
> (shogun, tu ne serais pas un peu monomaniaque sur les bords ? )



Un petit peu romuald ...........

A toi bompi


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2010)

Merci Messieurs (mais c'est un peu par inadvertance que je me suis approché de la réponse).

On change un peu (le monsieur est connu, quoique discret).


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2010)

Englishman in New-York...?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Décembre 2010)

Il à un petit air de François Mitterand ??


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Englishman in New-York...?


Frenchman in France 


Powerdom a dit:


> Il à un petit air de François Mitterand ??


Il est, disons, de la même génératon (né quelques années avant, mort quelques années après).


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il à un petit air de François Mitterand ??


+1 que c'en est impressionnant !

Homme politique ?
Artiste ?


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas un homme politique (à ma connaissance du moins).

Artiste ? Hmmm... Il est créatif, certes, mais je ne pense pas que l'on dise de ses congénères qu'ils sont des artistes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2010)

Il s'agit de l'écrivain français Julien Gracq : http://blog.paludes.fr/public/JulienGracq.jpg

De son vrai nom Louis Poirier.

Ou alors c'est un mystérieux sosie parfait de Julien Gracq.


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2010)

Mais tout à fait 

Quelqu'un qui avait _de l'estomac_.

À toi la main.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2010)

Bompi faisait allusion à _La Littérature à l'estomac_, un texte paru dans _Empédocle_ en 1949. Réflexion sans complaisance sur la littérature et les gens de Lettres en France. La version gracquienne de la formule de Nietzsche/Zarathoustra : "De tout ce qui s'écrit, je ne lis que ce que quelqu'un écrit avec son sang. Écris avec ton sang, et tu verras que le sang est esprit".

Voici la personnalité que je propose à votre sagacité :


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2010)

Artiste Européen ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2010)

Déjà bien vu sur un point : il était européen. Mais pas plus artiste que ne l'était Gracq.


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2010)

Mais était-il écrivain, comme Gracq ? Intellectuel, philosophe, sociologue ou anthropologue ?


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2010)

un rapport avec Hitchcock ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2010)

Les questions pertinentes arrivent vite !  

Cet homme a eu de multiples cordes à son arc, souvent liées à l'écriture : romancier, essayiste, biographe... Mais je pense que da capo a déjà trouvé : oui, il y a un rapport assez direct avec A. Hitchcock.


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Les questions pertinentes arrivent vite !
> 
> Cet homme a eu de multiples cordes à son arc, souvent liées à l'écriture : romancier, essayiste, biographe... Mais je pense que da capo a déjà trouvé : oui, il y a un rapport assez direct avec A. Hitchcock.



En effet 
Il s'agit de John Buchan auteur du roman "les 39 marches" dont Hitchcock s'inspira.

NB : La photo est suffisamment "originale" pour pouvoir rapidement en identifier l'auteur et le sujet et certes, j'aurais trouvé aussi qui était le personnage, mais le fait de laisser un lien direct vers le site hébergeant la photo est un appel à la tricherie  
Alors, je t'invite à proposer une nouvelle énigme car j'ai déjà abusé récemment d'un "oubli" d'un autre contributeur à ce fil...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2010)

Ah ah ! C'était trop beau !   

Mais, à vrai dire, je ne sais pas vraiment comment procéder pour faire apparaître une image sans qu'elle soit accompagnée de ses références d'origine. Faut-il absolument passer par un site comme imageshack ?

Je tente le coup.


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2010)

Ahhhhh !
C'est mieux !

Euh, c'est une fille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2010)

Oh ! Besoin de lunettes ?  

Ben oui, c'est une fille : petit chignon, poitrine, corset très XIXe...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2010)

Ecrivaine ?
Européenne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ecrivaine ?
> Européenne ?



Effectivement européenne. Mais pas écrivaine.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2010)

J'ai du mal à date en me fiant aux modes vestimentaires. Deuxième moitié du XIXe siècle ou début XXe (avant 1914).
Ce qui est sûr est que c'est _après_ l'invention de la photographie  Après Talbot, quoi.

Est-elle connue pour elle-même ou comme _fille de_ ou _femme de_ ?
Plutôt scientifique ou plutôt artiste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2010)

Elle est née bien avant la Première Guerre mondiale, et c'est probablement au tournant du siècle qu'a été prise cette photo. C'est essentiellement comme "femme de..." qu'elle est connue. Pourtant, elle avait toutes les qualités pour acquérir sa propre célébrité dans le domaine scientifique. Mais ce n'est pas le temps qui lui a manqué, car elle était déjà bien engagée dans l'âge adulte au moment de son décès.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2010)

Mileva Mari&#263; ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2010)

Non, ce n'était pas la femme d'Einstein. Pourtant, cette hypothèse est vraiment excellente et vous rapproche de la vérité.   

À mon avis, le mystère ne devrait pas tarder à être percé à jour !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2010)

Madame Becquerel ? (Lucie Jamin)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2010)

Non. Mais on reste sur la bonne voie.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2010)

J'ai tenté sans succès Marie Merck (femme de Max Planck).

C'est qu'il y en a, des scientifiques...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2010)

Cette femme a été plus que l'épouse d'un homme éminent. Elle l'a servi et aidé à accomplir son oeuvre scientifique, mais mérite qu'on se souvienne d'elle pour des raisons qui vont bien au-delà de l'histoire des sciences.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas non plus Anna Bertha Ludwig Roentgen (femme de) laquelle a laissé à la postérité la photo de l'ossature de sa main.

Bon : Europe Centrale ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2010)

Cherchons donc plutôt dans l'Empire allemand. Compte-tenu de l'évolution des frontières, la région où elle est née et a étudié ne fait plus partie de l'Allemagne aujourd'hui.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2010)

Faut que je fasse des révisions (sur un sujet que je n'ai jamais vraiment maîtrisé :rateau. 

Serait-elle polonaise (disons que : aujourd'hui, serait-elle polonaise) ?

Disons que l'on pense (depuis un moment) à Marie Curie mais je trouve que la qualifier de _femme de_ serait inapproprié. Donc je l'ai écratée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Faut que je fasse des révisions (sur un sujet que je n'ai jamais vraiment maîtrisé :rateau.
> 
> Serait-elle polonaise (disons que : aujourd'hui, serait-elle polonaise) ?



OUI !

Elle aurait peut-être pu être une Marie Curie.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> À mon avis, le mystère ne devrait pas tarder à être percé à jour !



Ben la je sèche totalement, et j'ai passé du temps, je connais bientot tout de la Pologne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2010)

Attention, je ne voulais pas dire qu'elle était polonaise, mais qu'elle était née et avait étudié dans une province orientale du Reich qui est par la suite devenue polonaise. Son nom de jeune fille est bien germanique (et possède une belle signification symbolique par ailleurs). Elle a été la première femme reçue Docteur dans son université. Elle a traduit les publications de son mari en anglais, mais est avant tout connue pour la manière dont elle s'est opposée à lui.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2010)

^^pas mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2010)

Allons, courage ! Son mari était un savant allemand de premier plan.


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2010)

Note que des savants allemands de premier plan, il fut une époque où cela n'était pas rare.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2010)

Je sais : pure hypocrisie de ma part, pour faire semblant de vous aider...   
L'Université allemande domine la science européenne à cette époque. Le domaine d'activité de ce savant est resté un point fort de l'industrie allemande, encore de nos jours.

Un indice : il ne s'agit pas de la fabrication de saucisses.


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2010)

Encore un prix Nobel de chimie, peut-être bien.
Tout juste. Donc voici la dame :  Clara Immerwahr.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2010)

bravo Bompi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2010)

Ouf ! 

Le destin de Fritz Haber et de Clara est fascinant.


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Ouf !
> 
> Le destin de Fritz Haber et de Clara est fascinant.



D'ailleurs, si vous voulez vous documenter
La BD n'est pas évidente à lire (genre 'film muet en sépia avec sous-titres') mais c'est un régal graphique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2010)

C'est une excellente référence (je connaissais, mais n'ai pas eu encore l'occasion de lire), qui compense un peu le manque de références en français sur Fritz Haber. J'ai lu la biographie de Haber par Dietrich Stoltzenberg (_Fritz Haber, Chemist, Nobel Laureate, German, Jew_), lui-même chimiste de formation. Elle ne consacre cependant que quelques pages à Clara Immerwahr/Haber et à la crise qui a précédé son suicide.


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Allez hop. Voici un nouveau personnage :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2010)

Européen ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Oui au début de sa vie.
Nettement moins à la fin.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2010)

Amérique (du Sud ?) à la fin ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Non. Pas de ce côté-là.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2010)

Amérique du Nord (oui, je sais, je suis un profiteur) ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Quand je parlais de côté, je ne pensais pas à l'opposition Nord-Sud mais Est-Ouest. Relativement à notre position géographique, bien entendu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2010)

Britannique de naissance (sa tête m'évoque quelque chose, mais je serais bien en peine d'en dire plus) ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2010)

Parti en Asie (dans l'ancien empire colonial Britanique, si Cratès a raison) ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

Mi-britannique de naissance quoiqu'il ne soit pas né dans le Royaume-Uni (mais en Europe, néanmoins).

Et effectivement : sa seconde patrie (là, je vous aide) fut une nation asiatique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2010)

Un littérateur ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2010)

_Indeed._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2010)

C'est dur d'être français. Il y a toujours un Britannique pour tenter de vous piquer la Normandie, la Guyenne, le Canada, l'Inde, pour vous exiler sur une île de l'Atlantique sud ou vous brûler comme sorcière... Quant ils ne font pas ça, ils vous agacent avec l'énigme de leur identité.


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2010)

Vous ne vous êtes pas encore intéressés à l'époque.

Un indice : ce monsieur est né dans un pays gravement atteint récemment par la crise économique, à l'alphabet connu des scientifiques (et amateurs de mathématiques ).
Dernièrement, le pays du père de notre inconnu a suivi le premier dans la crise.

Enfin, notre inconnu a pris la nationalité d'un troisième pays, asiatique donc, en crise de stagnation depuis pas mal d'années (dix ou quinze ?), sans parler de ses problèmes de démographie. Il y a fini sa vie.

Bien entendu, il a vécu bien avant ces crises


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2010)

Soit je n'ai rien compris, soit il est né en Grèce, de père irlandais, pour finir ses jours au Japon, à une époque indéterminée, mais lointaine, si l'on en croit les caractéristiques de la photo...   :mouais:  

Dur, dur...

Finalement : Koizumi Yakumo, ou Patrick Lafcadio Hearn (1850-1904), écrivain japonais de mère grecque et de père irlandais né sur l'île ionienne de Leucade/Lefkas/Lefkada. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lafcadio_Hearn


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2010)

Exactement. Donc mon indice était finalement assez clair, pour quelqu'un qui suit un peu l'actualité (économique).

C'est quelqu'un d'un peu particulier car un étranger (un _gaijin_ ou quelque chose comme ca) qui devient japonais, ce n'est pas si fréquent. J'ai lu des textes de lui il y a vingt ans et je n'en ai pas un souvenir impérissable.

À toi la main derechef.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2010)

Tes derniers indices étaient en fait particulièrement généreux.  Google a fait le reste pour me guider... 

Je n'avais rien lu de cet auteur et je connaissais juste le film de Kobayashi tiré de ses récits fantastiques. C'est vraiment un destin hors-série.

La personnalité que je vous propose de percer à jour a connu une certaine notoriété dans son pays d'origine, mais on trouve peu de photos à son sujet sur Internet :


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2010)

Décédé ?
A travaillé dans le milieu du cinéma ?


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2010)

Comme j'ai déjà vu ce garçon quelque part, je me demande s'il n'a pas été proposé il y a quelques mois.


----------



## da capo (20 Décembre 2010)

européen ?
politique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Comme j'ai déjà vu ce garçon quelque part, je me demande s'il n'a pas été proposé il y a quelques mois.



Avant de proposer ce personnage, j'ai fait une recherche via Google en associant son nom à Macgeneration ; puis une recherche en interne sur son nom dans le corps des messages. Je n'ai rien trouvé. Mais relire tout le fil "Nouveau jeu : qui est-ce ?", ou au moins les 4-5 derniers mois, je n'en ai pas le courage... Il a peut-être ce type de physionomie passe-partout qu'on croit reconnaître. À moi aussi son visage disait quelque chose lorsque j'ai trouvé cette photo ; c'était pourtant la première fois que je le voyais !  

Pour répondre aux autres questions, c'était un européen, décédé depuis quelques décennies. Il n'a pas vraiment travaillé dans l'industrie du cinéma, même s'il a pu prêter la main à un film ou une production télévisée*. C'était essentiellement un homme de plume, ce qui ne l'a pas empêché de participer activement à quelques grands événements de son temps. Il s'est intéressé à la politique, sans y jouer un rôle significatif cependant, bien qu'il l'ait apparemment souhaité.

* Soyons plus précis : non seulement il a pu le faire, mais il l'a effectivement fait...


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2010)

Auteur dramatique britannique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2010)

Il a écrit un peu de tout, mais pas de théâtre à ma connaissance (ou c'est totalement marginal dans sa production).


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2010)

Ses ecrits ont été adaptés a l'écran ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2010)

On trouve effectivement quelques références à cet auteur sur IMDB : des lectures télévisées, des adaptations ou des citations de ses écrits au cinéma ou à la télévision. Rien de très spectaculaire. Bien qu'il ait écrit beaucoup, sa notoriété s'est construite sur un petit nombre d'uvres et en quelques années. C'est d'ailleurs le seul aspect de sa production écrite que je connaisse vraiment. Je suis loin d'être un spécialiste du monsieur !


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas qui c'est mais j'ai au moins trouvé à qui il me faisait penser : Hans Wildorf.  Il ne lui ressemble finalement pas tant que ça mais ça me taraudait :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (23 Décembre 2010)

Philosophe ?
Suisse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2010)

Ni philosophe, ni Suisse. Pas citoyen d'un pays neutre par ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2011)

Allez, cela fait un mois que personne n'a posé de questions ou proposé de réponses, il est temps de faire place nette.

Le monsieur au noeud papillon était l'écrivain britannique John Sleigh Pudney (1909-1977).

J'ai trouvé l'un de ses rares portaits disponibles sur le Net ici : http://www.npg.org.uk/collections/s...=ss&firstRun=true&sText=Pudney&LinkID=mp18871

Il s'est fait connaître avant tout par ses poèmes de guerre, écrits alors qu'il servait dans la RAF. L'un d'eux, _For Johnny_, est récité par l'un des personnages du film _The Way to The Stars_ (1945) : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0038238/

Mais j'ai toujours eu un faible pour _Graves : El Alamein_, à peine moins souvent cité (dans le livre de Jon Latimer sur Alamein, par exemple). 




Voilà ! Je rends la main à qui voudra.


----------



## tahartag (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bien sûr que tu peux 
Mais l'idée est d'enlever le nom du personnage dans le fichier joint, autrement ça devient vraiment trop facile 

Allez, propose-en un autre


----------



## Aescleah (26 Janvier 2011)

Au hasard, Wilbur Wright...


----------



## tahartag (26 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bien sûr que tu peux
> Mais l'idée est d'enlever le nom du personnage dans le fichier joint, autrement ça devient vraiment trop facile
> 
> Allez, propose-en un autre



erreur de jeunesse, désolé  



Aescleah a dit:


> Au hasard, Wilbur Wright...



  

bon .... a toi


----------



## Aescleah (26 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bien sûr que tu peux
> Mais l'idée est d'enlever le nom du personnage dans le fichier joint, autrement ça devient vraiment trop facile
> 
> Allez, propose-en un autre



En fait, ce jeune tahartag est un petit chenapan 
Puisqu'il a volontairement affublé ce personnage d'un faux nom, et apparemment, quelqu'un est tombé dans le panneau... 

C'était bien joué !

Bon, je reviens plus tard, pour la suite.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> En fait, ce jeune tahartag est un petit chenapan


J'ai remarqué :rose:
Mais je n'avais rien dit


----------



## Aescleah (26 Janvier 2011)

Voici donc la suite, avec un grand homme:





Indice: tout le monde ici, j'en suis presque sur, le connait sans le savoir...


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

je suis sur que je le connais !! :hein:




le frère de Jean Michel Jarre ?
Le leader du Blue Man Group ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2011)

Un Belge, peut-être ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> je suis sur que je le connais !! :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... Non 



Cratès a dit:


> Un Belge, peut-être ?



Non plus. Notre homme est Français, et il parle également une langue étrange...


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

inventeur d'un "truc" (langage, logiciel, système ou autre) informatique ?

un rapport avec l'informatique ?

informaticien ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> inventeur d'un "truc" (langage, logiciel, système ou autre) informatique ?
> 
> un rapport avec l'informatique ?
> 
> informaticien ?



Non non, rien de tout ça... Il faut plutôt chercher du côté des langues régionales...


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Janvier 2011)

Un rapport avec le kobaïen?
Musique ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un rapport avec le kobaïen?
> Musique ?



le fils de Christian Vander ??


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un rapport avec le kobaïen?
> Musique ?



Pas de rapport avec le kobaïen, ni avec la musique. En revanche, notre homme est bien Français, et artiste


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Janvier 2011)

Antonio Hodgers ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------

Pas vu le post précédent... Je retire !


----------



## Macbeth (27 Janvier 2011)

Le bleu c'est Yves Klein c'est sur ... Par contre le bonhomme sur la photo, aucune foutue idée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2011)

Macbeth a dit:


> Le bleu c'est Yves Klein c'est sur ...



Sans l'ombre d'un doute. Et c'est plus joli qu'un Schtroumpf. Mais je sèche moi aussi.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Janvier 2011)

Klein j'ai cherché aussi, déjà ce n'est pas bon, et je ne vois pas le rapport avec langue étrange (goog m'expédie d'office sur langues étrangères) ni langue régionale.
L'image me semble des années 60 (1960) à 80, mais c'est tellement trompeur.
On attend plus d'indices polonais 
Littérature, peinture, cinéma, BD etc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2011)

Un petit effort pour comprendre le second degré SVP !

Klein, c'était une référence au bleu, pas au personnage... Même mon Schtroumpf à lunettes a été pris au sérieux, semble-t-il.  
Avançons : la langue régionale en question est-elle le catalan, le basque, le breton, le corse, l'alsacien ?


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Sans l'ombre d'un doute. Et c'est plus joli qu'un Schtroumpf. Mais je sèche moi aussi.



Alors voilà, sous prétexte qu'on n'est pas dans une salle dédiée au brainstorming, M. Cratès se croit autorisé à poster une photo.
Photo à caractère sexuel , voire même obscène, que la morale réprouve (oh gentiment, certes, mais réprouve tout de même ... - alèm, si tu me lis ...  )
Laissez moi vous dire, cher M. Cratès que si j'étais modo ici, ça chaufferait sérieusement pour vos étiquettes.
Saisissez vous la gravité de votre geste ???


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

Alors alors, puisqu'apparemment je vous ai perdu avec cette langue étrange, il ne fallait pas y voir un indice tordu :rateau:
Pour me faire pardonner, la langue dont il est question est le breton.
Et pour éviter toute erreur de datation avec la photo, elle est très récente...

Un autre indice, qui ne sera peut-être pas évident: 213 - 4257


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Un petit effort pour comprendre le second degré SVP !
> Klein, c'était une référence au bleu, pas au personnage...


Mais je suis sûr que tu as vérifié le premier degré auparavant ainsi que les références Pantone® et RAL du bleu Yves Klein®© :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2011)

J'ai tout vérifié et même davantage. Et j'ai lu 54,3 thèses sur le bleu Yves Klein depuis ce matin. J'exige d'être cru sur parole.  Respect tout de même pour le coup d'oeil et la culture de Macbeth.  

Et je n'affiche un sexe masculin que dans un but d'équité : après une vulve, une quéquette. J'ignore encore quelle sera la troisième étape, par contre... 



Breton ; 213 - 4257. C'est très clair. Mais je préfère laisser mariner les autres. Na !


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *Breton* ; 213 - 4257. C'est très clair. Mais je préfère laisser *mariner* les autres. Na !



ah ... un marin breton ?? un rapport avec Kersauzon ??


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

Bon, je vois que ça ramouille un peu 

Autre indice, qui devrait aider: la plupart d'entre vous a sûrement déjà échngé quelques mots avec notre homme... Je vous ai dit que vous le connaissiez 

Enfin, si dans l'heure, personne ne trouve, ben je balance la réponse comme un gros chacal puant le coyote et je vous laisse vous démerder avec la suite, à la Cratès.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2011)

Tintin !!  






c'était pas le bleu Klein, en fait c'était le bleu Tintin !! cqfd. :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Bon, je vois que ça ramouille un peu
> 
> Autre indice, qui devrait aider: la plupart d'entre vous a sûrement déjà échngé quelques mots avec notre homme... Je vous ai dit que vous le connaissiez
> Enfin, si dans l'heure, personne ne trouve, ben je balance la réponse comme un gros chacal puant le coyote et je vous laisse vous démerder avec la suite, à la Cratès.


Pour moi, je préfèrerais avoir d'autres indices plutôt que ta démission en rase campagne. A vrai dire je ne cherche pas trop, surtout quand on ne répond pas à mes questions, genre posées à 17H29 "Littérature, peinture, cinéma, BD etc ?".
Jouez plutôt avec GoogEarth  http://forums.macg.co/la-salle-de-jeu/jouons-avec-google-earth-121674-308.html
:sleep:


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Tintin !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben voilà, c'était pas compliqué !

Sauf que, non  

D'autres suggestions ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> Pour moi, je préfèrerais avoir d'autres indices plutôt que ta démission en rase campagne. A vrai dire je ne cherche pas trop, surtout quand on ne répond pas à mes questions, genre posées à 17H29 "Littérature, peinture, cinéma, BD etc ?".
> Jouez plutôt avec GoogEarth  http://forums.macg.co/la-salle-de-jeu/jouons-avec-google-earth-121674-308.html
> :sleep:



Je ne démissionne pas voyons, je menace 
Pour ce qui est de ta question, je ne l'avais pas vue. Il s'agit de peinture.
Maintenant que tu sais, tu dois pouvoir fournir la bonne réponse, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2011)

Si la photo est récente, ce n'est pas une uvre de yves Klein, il est décèdé voici bientôt 50 ans...


----------



## rabisse (27 Janvier 2011)

Que dire...!
Très confus...
Tout cela me laisse perplexe!


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Que dire...!
> Très confus...
> Tout cela me laisse perplexe!



Vraiment ? Cela me surprend !..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Enfin, si dans l'heure, personne ne trouve, ben je balance la réponse comme un gros chacal puant le coyote et je vous laisse vous démerder avec la suite, à la Cratès.



* Plagiaire* (outre que chacals et coyote n'ont guère l'habitude de fréquenter les mêmes biotopes...) !

En plus, j'ai attendu UN MOIS et non UNE HEURE.


Ceci dit, je sèche, en dépit des indices laissés par Aescleah. Comment aurions-nous pu "communiquer" avec ce personnage contemporain bretonnant, lié au monde de la peinture ? 

À moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un autoportrait d'Aesclah ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> * Plagiaire* (outre que chacals et coyote n'ont guère l'habitude de fréquenter les mêmes biotopes...) !
> 
> En plus, j'ai attendu UN MOIS et non UNE HEURE.
> 
> ...



Non non, il ne s'agit pas d'un autoportrait. En revanche, ton intuition était pas mal inspirée


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2011)

Le personnage est il encore vivant ?

Artiste ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Janvier 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Le personnage est il encore vivant ?
> 
> Artiste ?



Oui, il est vivant ! Il s'est même exprimé hier soir, non loin d'ici... Et artiste, oui, cela a déjà été dit.
Il faut lire un peu, voyons !


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2011)

Serait-ce un membre du forum ?


----------



## Aescleah (28 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Serait-ce un membre du forum ?



C'est en effet bien possible...


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2011)

Par contre faudra que tu expliques ton indice '213-4257', parce que je ne l'ai pas compris


(note aux grincheux : oui, je sais qui c'est : c'est un ami. Mais je n'ai pas d'idée pour la suite, mon post précédent, et celui-ci, sont la pour vous donner un coup de pouce)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------

Merci à ceux qui m'ont expliqué l'indice par MP , sauf qu'il ne marche qu'à moitié pour moi, j'ai un affichage à 40 et pas à 20.

Et ils peuvent donner la réponse. Si je ne l'ai pas fait c'est, comme dit ci-dessus, que je n'ai rien à proposer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2011)

213-4257, c'est effectivement presque du vice. Ceci dit, cette personne (que je ne connais pas) a une physionomie intéressante : un visage d'artiste (je n'ai pas été étonné qu'il ait un rapport avec la peinture) ou d'intellectuel, qui respire la finesse, la créativité. Un beau visage par ailleurs.


----------



## Aescleah (28 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> 213-4257, c'est effectivement presque du vice.



Certes, mais cet indice mène tout de même directement à notre inconnu 
Puisqu'apparemment, quelques-uns auraient une (bonne) réponse à proposer, faites-le hein, je vais pas vous bouffer, bordel !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> je vais pas vous bouffer, bordel !!!





M'sieur ! Aescleah il a dit un gros mot !


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> M'sieur ! Aescleah il a dit un gros mot !



ouais il fait chier ce con là !!


----------



## rabisse (28 Janvier 2011)

En même temps...


----------



## Pamoi (28 Janvier 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> En même temps...



Dis donc, il tirerait pas sur le bleu Klein, ton avatar ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2011)

RVB : 0, 47, 167


Source :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Klein_Blue


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

Bon, en fait il suffit de se concentrer un peu.
Reprenons les indices, nous voyons donc qu'il est:
Célèbre (ici), jeune, beau, souriant, élégant, musclé et sportif, sécurisant, stable, protecteur, tendre, attentionné, affectueux, doux & romantique, passionné, cultivé, de l&#8217;humour, tonique, ouvert, naturel, sociable, poli et intègre. Une bonne situation par dessus tout ça.... 
Tout cela nous porte naturellement à déduire qu'il fait partie du groupe des joueurs
Donc 4 possibilités.
Nous savons que ce n'est pas Aescleah ni moi et qu'il est breton (outre toutes les qualités citées ci-dessus)

Donc, une seule réponse possible:








_*CQFD*_​ ​


----------



## Aescleah (29 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, en fait il suffit de se concentrer un peu.
> Reprenons les indices, nous voyons donc qu'il est:
> Célèbre (ici), jeune, beau, souriant, élégant, musclé et sportif, sécurisant, stable, protecteur, tendre, attentionné, affectueux, doux & romantique, passionné, , cultivé, de lhumour, tonique. ouvert, naturel, sociable, poli et intègre. Une bonne situation par dessus tout ça....
> Tout cela nous porte naturellement à déduire qu'il fait partie du groupe des joueurs
> ...



Et c'est une excellente réponse, amenée par un raisonnement infaillible qui ferai pâlir cette vielle branche de Baker Street ! 
La finesse et la justesse de ton raisonnement sont implacables 

Il s'agissait donc bien du Grand Rabisse 

A toi pour la suite !


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2011)

Merci (au passage: excellent énigme, bravo Cher Maître !!)  

Bon, la nouvelle, vite fait.





​


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2011)

Je pensais à Cosey Fanni Tutti mais finalement, non.

Actrice ? Chanteuse ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

l'inconvénient avec ce genre de personnage, c'est qu'on cible rapidement l'activité 

Chanteuse, oui.


----------



## shogun HD (30 Janvier 2011)

nolwen ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

Tu trouves qu'elle a l'air de chanter en breton ?


----------



## shogun HD (30 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Tu trouves qu'elle a l'air de chanter en breton ?


 


en revenant de Nantes ...................la digue la digue


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

toi dans pas longtemps tu vas me dire que tu as vu  un loup, un renard ou une belette ....


----------



## Aescleah (30 Janvier 2011)

Est-ce qu'elle a déjà été blonde ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

je ne suis pas certain qu'elle l'ait été avant la photo, mais elle le sera après


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2011)

La Gaga en brune ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> La Gaga en brune ?



hé hé bien vu, JPP !!  

A toi


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2011)

Elle a raté les palmes


----------



## Pamoi (30 Janvier 2011)

Allez soyons fous: Laure Manaudou


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Allez soyons fous: Laure Manaudou



 non


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2011)

En politique actuellement ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> En politique actuellement ?



Non
allez un indice pour vous faciliter la vie : 
Elle n'a pas eu besoin de palmes pour trouver des étoiles


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

Nolwenn Leroy


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Nolwenn Leroy



 non mais, même "trace"


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

Jenifer ??


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Jenifer ??



Non
Si vous ne trouvez pas vous allez avoir besoin d'une thérapie de groupe


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

JPP a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'a pas eu besoin de palmes pour trouver des étoiles



Un rapport avec la fabuleuse "Star Academy" ??


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un rapport avec la fabuleuse "Star Academy" ??



Ben... Oui !


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

Ah forcément ... on n'est pas rendus ...   

Edit:
Ah oui, Olivia Rouise, du coup, tiens !! .


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ah forcément ... on n'est pas rendus ...
> 
> Edit:
> Ah oui, Olivia Rouise, du coup, tiens !! .



Mais c'est bien sur ! toi qui connais toutes ses chansons  tu avais reconnu le titre "thérapie de groupe"

A toi


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

Merci cher Ami  

Le petit nouveau:







trop facile, pas d'indice


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Merci cher Ami
> 
> Le petit nouveau:
> 
> ...



Je me sens de suite tout bête... Trop facile qu'il dit 

Ibérique ou transalpin ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

non, je plaisantais: pas si facile

non aux 2 suppositions.

Bon, un premier indice:
_(qui ne servira à rien à ceux qui ne savent pas qui est ce personnage, mais j'avais envie d'écouter ça_ _) _

[YOUTUBE]7kQKOthaApM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Février 2011)

chanteur ?
Musicien ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

non, l'indice est plus tordu que ça  

Bon, autre indice, plus direct:
certains cracks d'un fil voisin (mais dans la même salle, cependant) doivent le connaître.

Voilà, voilà ....


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

J aime bien ce morceau de zz top !!!!!!!  Scientifique ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Non.

un indice  ?


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un indice  ?



OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !:rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Allez indice direct: 

cinéaste


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

D. W. Griffith

http://dvdtoile.com/Filmographie.php?id=5818

Ce n'est effectivement pas le premier venu. Mais je n'ai pas saisi le rapport avec _La Grange_ des barbus texans (à part l'enracinement sudiste).


----------



## Romuald (2 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> D. W. Griffith
> 
> http://dvdtoile.com/Filmographie.php?id=5818
> 
> Ce n'est effectivement pas le premier venu. Mais je n'ai pas saisi le rapport avec _La Grange_ des barbus texans (à part l'enracinement sudiste).


A mon avis ce n'est pas 'la grange' qu'il faut regarder, mais 'tres hombres', car avec Chaplin et je ne sais plus qui (mais dans mes souvenirs c'était une mujer...) il a fondé United Artist.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Bravo Cratès !! 

A toi de poster la prochaine image (attention à la charte, hein, on commence à te connaitre !!  )





Romuald a dit:


> A mon avis ce n'est pas 'la grange' qu'il faut regarder, mais 'tres hombres', car avec Chaplin et je ne sais plus qui (mais dans mes souvenirs c'était une mujer...) il a fondé United Artist.



Bien vu, mais je pensais plutot à ça: 


			
				Wiki a dit:
			
		

> David Wark Griffith est né à La Grange, Crestwood (Kentucky)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

V'là que j'ai une réputation de dangereux satyre... 

Le personnage que je propose est moralement inoffensif (je me méfie...), même s'il a pu être considéré comme politiquement subversif par certains. Il est à fois difficile à reconnaître et malgré tout très connu. Il est à la fois très archaïque et très moderne.








​


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2011)

On dirait bien qu'il est chinois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Il l'est.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Confucius II le retour ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Le rapport établi avec Confucius est pertinent. Cette remarque étant cependant valable pour quasiment un intellectuel/homme politique/artiste chinois sur deux depuis 2500 ans, cela affaiblit un peu sa portée...


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> depuis *2500 ans*, cela affaiblit un peu sa portée...


Vu que tu as posté une photo, peut-on raisonnablement réduire cette durée à, mettons, *150 ans* ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Mon Dieu qu'ils sont forts ! 

La photographie avait déjà été inventée par ces diables d'Européens lorsqu'il est né, effectivement. Et notre homme est mort il y a moins d'un siècle.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Cratès tu te moques. C'est laid 

Philosophe, homme politque de l'ombre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Un satyre moqueur...  Quel portrait !  :rose:

Il était à la fois homme politique (souvent de l'ombre, très ponctuellement en pleine lumière) et philosophe. Apprécié aussi pour ses qualités de calligraphe. Et c'est un véritable indice : un rouleau d'une vingtaine de caractères écrit par ses soins se vend plusieurs dizaines de milliers d' de nos jours, comme je l'ai constaté récemment sur des sites spécialisés.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Février 2011)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit du calligraphe et théoricien politique Kang Youwei, qui je crois a, entre autres choses, remis en cause l'authenticité des écrits de Confucius. Enfin, il est davantage connu pour sa position en faveur d'une monarchie constitutionnelle, allant jusqu'au coup d'état.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il s'agit du calligraphe et théoricien politique Kang Youwei, qui je crois a, entre autres choses, remis en cause l'authenticité des écrits de Confucius. Enfin, il est davantage connu pour sa position en faveur d'une monarchie constitutionnelle, allant jusqu'au coup d'état.



*&#24456; &#22909; !*​
C'est effectivement de Kang Youwei qu'il s'agit. Pas le Chinois le plus connu en France, mais tout de même une personnalité de premier plan : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kang_Youwei

Il revient à la mode en Chine actuellement, semble-t-il, ce qui est symptomatique d'un bouillonnement souterrain des idées. 

Un autre honorable participant, dont la sagacité n'a d'égale que la modestie, m'a fait connaître le nom du personnage par MP (peu désireux peut-être de prendre la main ?). Son attitude revenait à dire "faites donc comme si c'était pas moi" (). Je remets donc le flambeau à Aescleah, vainqueur non moins légitime, qui en fera bien sûr l'usage que sa sagesse lui inspirera. 

Et pour une fois, le petit Chinois va être totalement dans son élément :

​


----------



## Aescleah (2 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> *&#24456; &#22909; !*​
> C'est effectivement de Kang Youwei qu'il s'agit. Pas le Chinois le plus connu en France, mais tout de même une personnalité de premier plan : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kang_Youwei
> 
> Il revient à la mode en Chine actuellement, semble-t-il, ce qui est symptomatique d'un bouillonnement souterrain des idées.
> ...



Merci beaucoup 

Voici donc la suite, avec une énigme picturale, puisqu'il vous faut identifier le personnage sur cette peinture (le type laid au milieu, pas le vieillard pinté au second plan):





Bonne chance à tous ! 

P.S: si un coeur modeste me souffle la bonne réponse par MP, je le balance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Un philosophe grec probablement. Genre Cratès de Thèbes.


----------



## Aescleah (2 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Un philosophe grec probablement. Genre Cratès de Thèbes.



En effet 
C'est quelque part rassurant de voir que tu n'ignores pas à quoi il ressemblait 

Bien, te revoilà avec la main, on attend la suite avec impatience


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

J'ai l'impression de m'être fait piéger...  

Moderne Prométhée, finirai-je enchaîné au Bar, tandis que le Vautour du jeu me dévorera le foie ?  

Vous l'aurez voulu. Hé hé hé hé (rire sardonique).


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

on dirait Roger Waters vieux ... 

Man or woman ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Woman.


----------



## shogun HD (2 Février 2011)

ecrivain ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Notamment écrivain. Elle avait bien d'autres cordes à son arc.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Février 2011)

Américaine ??
Européenne ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2011)

Américaine (États-Unis).


----------



## tahartag (3 Février 2011)

Tee Corinne?


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2011)

Bien joué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2011)

Ben oui. Bravo tahartag ! 

C'était la moindre des choses que de citer l'auteur du _Cunt Coloring Book_. Ce grand classique (je m'achèterais bien une boîte de crayons de couleurs moi... ).


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2011)

tahartag a dit:


> Tee Corinne?



+1


----------



## tahartag (3 Février 2011)

Merci à tous 

Voilà le suivant:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2011)

On dirait Raymond Loewy, ce génie du design. Mais le nez est différent, semble-t-il.


----------



## tahartag (3 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> On dirait Raymond Loewy, ce génie du design. Mais le nez est différent, semble-t-il.



En effet, ce n'est pas Raymond Loewy. En revanche les deux hommes sont contemporains, travaillant dans des domaines radicalement différents.


----------



## Aescleah (3 Février 2011)

Américain ? Artiste, scientifique ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> On dirait Raymond Loewy, ce génie du design. Mais le nez est différent, semble-t-il.



Le nom aussi, apparemment.

Ecrivain ? (les écrivains aiment beaucoup poser avec une cigarette ... )


----------



## tahartag (4 Février 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Américain ? Artiste, scientifique ?



oui, non, oui 



Pamoi a dit:


> Le nom aussi, apparemment.
> 
> Ecrivain ? (les écrivains aiment beaucoup poser avec une cigarette ... )



non (oui, mais non )


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

Physicien ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2011)

Je m'associe à la question de Sly54. J'ignore pourquoi, mais je le sens bien physicien. Associé au projet Manhattan ?

Edit : 


Bof, je me suis trompé de peu... Il a bien travaillé sur un anticonceptionnel, un peu moins puissant que la bombe atomique : la pilule. Gregory Goodwin Pincus. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_Goodwin_Pincus


----------



## Aescleah (4 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Je m'associe à la question de Sly54. J'ignore pourquoi, mais je le sens bien physicien. Associé au projet Manhattan ?
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...



Permets moi Cratès, de souligner que, quand même, la bombe atomique comme contraceptif, c'est un chouilla bourrin 
D'autant plus qu'au cas où elle s'avère inefficace, tu peux te retrouver avec une nouvelle espèce, ce qui est regrettable.
Fort heureusement, personne n'y ayant recours, nous sommes à l'abris de ce genre de phénomène.

Et pour conclure, bien vu


----------



## tahartag (4 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Je m'associe à la question de Sly54. J'ignore pourquoi, mais je le sens bien physicien. Associé au projet Manhattan ?
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...



Bravo Cratès, c'est bien G.G. Pincus!

La main est donc à toi


----------



## Aescleah (4 Février 2011)

On notera d'ailleurs, en passant, que l'avenir de cet homme était inscrit dans son nom: il savait où la mettre pour ne prendre aucun risque !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> On notera d'ailleurs, en passant, que l'avenir de cet homme était inscrit dans son nom: il savait où la mettre pour ne prendre aucun risque !



Doux Jésus !  




Et un inconnu célèbre, un !


----------



## rabisse (4 Février 2011)

Ce pourrait être un juvénile Bertold Brecht...!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Ce pourrait être un juvénile Bertold Brecht...!



Il y a effectivement une petite ressemblance (les lunettes y font beaucoup)... Mais ce n'est pas lui. Il est né une vingtaine d'années après Brecht.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2011)

&#8230;ou un Gregor Mendel tout aussi juvénile 


Edit.
Scientifique ? Littéraire ? Politique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> &#8230;ou un Gregor Mendel tout aussi juvénile



Je suis un peu moins convaincu (mais quelle belle expression que celle de Mendel : réflexion, force de caractère, richesse de la vie intérieure...)






​

Dans tous les cas, les centres d'intérêt de mon personnage étaient bien différents de ceux de Brecht et Mendel.
Ni scientifique (mais penseur plutôt), ni littéraire (même si ses écrits l'ont fait connaître un peu), ni politique (bien que son domaine d'action et de réflexion soit intimement lié à la politique).​


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2011)

Comme ça vite fait, j'aurais pensé à Brasillach, mais si ce n'est pas un littéraire ... :mouais: 

Militaire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Comme ça vite fait, j'aurais pensé à Brasillach, mais si ce n'est pas un littéraire ... :mouais:
> 
> Militaire ?





Ah ! Voilà une avancée décisive. Militaire, comme l'indiquent certains détails de la photo : coupe de cheveux rase sur les tempes et la nuque ; veste d'uniforme avec épaulettes à gros boutons dorés.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> veste d'uniforme avec épaulettes à gros boutons dorés.



Jean-Jaques Debout sors de ce corps !! 

Français ? Proche de de Gaulle ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2011)

Français. Combattant de la France Libre, ce qui n'en fait pas forcément un proche du Général.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2011)

Est connu sous son nom, ou sous un pseudonyme ?

Membre de la Résistance ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2011)

Il est connu sous son vrai nom et a participé aux combats de la Libération sous l'uniforme de la France Libre. Il n'était pas membre de la Résistance intérieure et ce n'est pas à cette période de sa vie qu'il doit sa notoriété.


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Militaire





Cratès a dit:


> ce n'est pas à cette période de sa vie qu'il doit sa notoriété.



Mais notoriété acquise en tant que militaire après 45 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2011)

Oui, Romuald. Il n'avait encore qu'une vingtaine d'années au lendemain de la guerre.


----------



## rabisse (5 Février 2011)

Encore de ce monde ?
Rôle quelconque dans les guerres de décolonisation ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2011)

Il est décédé (prématurément par ailleurs). Il a effectivement joué un rôle dans les guerres de décolonisation de la France. Et a observé d'autres conflits sans y participer directement.


----------



## rabisse (5 Février 2011)

Observateur...
Journaliste au service d'information des armées ?
Ma première intuition se portait sur Pierre Lazareff !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2011)

Mon personnage est né après Lazareff et mort avant. Et ce n'était pas un journaliste. Mais Lazareff et lui avaient quelque chose en commun.

Un petit indice sur l'identité du personnage (sous forme d'énigme, évidemment... ) : DWD


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Mon personnage est né après Lazareff et mort avant. Et ce n'était pas un journaliste. Mais Lazareff et lui avaient quelque chose en commun.


le prénom Pierre ? 


edit:
enfin, bon ... il a une tête à s'appeler Pierre et non pas David


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> le prénom Pierre ?
> 
> 
> edit:
> enfin, bon ... il a une tête à s'appeler Pierre et non pas David



Et pourtant... Tu as bien reconnu David (en hébreu). Le prénom n'est pas leur point commun.


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> le prénom Pierre ?
> 
> 
> edit:
> enfin, bon ... il a une tête à s'appeler Pierre et non pas David


Permets-moi de  à une remarque de ce genre.


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

David Galula ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Permets-moi de  à une remarque de ce genre.



A mon humble avis tu vois le mal partout.

C'est très laid :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2011)

Oui, il s'agit bien de David Galula, théoricien militaire français dont les travaux sur la contre-insurrection sont devenus des classiques. Pour ceux que cela intéresse : http://maisonducombattant.over-blog.com/pages/David_Galula_19191968-487697.html


Comme Pierre Lazareff, il était d'origine juive, avec une conséquence directe que j'ai évoquée. Saint-Cyrien, il fut contraint de rentrer en Afrique du Nord (où il était né et avait passé son enfance) après la mise en oeuvre des lois antijuives de Vichy. D'où sa participation depuis l'extérieur aux combats de libération du territoire (il fut blessé à l'île d'Elbe).


Son influence aux États-Unis, où il a enseigné, est devenu considérable depuis une décennie. Ses notices biographiques sur le Net restent cependant floues et contradictoires (sa date de décès varie selon les sources : 1967 ou 1968) et je n&#8217;ai trouvé qu&#8217;une seule photo de lui. Ce n&#8217;était pas un personnage facile à identifier. Mais ziommm était là...


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

Bon eh bien, apparemment, c'est à moi de vous poser une colle, alors je m'y colle...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2011)

Un autre militaire (l'uniforme y est, mais les pilotes de ligne, les étudiants, les chefs de gare... aussi peuvent y avoir droit) ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

Militaire, oui.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Février 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Bon eh bien, apparemment, c'est à moi de vous poser une colle, alors je m'y colle...



il n'a pas une tête à s'appeler Gopalkrishna (c'est indou, je risque rien, là en principe )





Cratès a dit:


> Un autre militaire (l'uniforme y est, mais les pilotes de ligne, les étudiants, les chefs de gare... aussi peuvent y avoir droit) ?



un militaire en noeud pap, bof (à priori)

Africain ??

Edit: militaire, ok, donc


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Africain ??



Non, pas africain, plus près...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2011)

Noeud papillon = tenue de gala


Un aviateur peut-être ? Je distingue un insigne doré sur la manche, mais ce n'est pas évident.


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

bien ! On avance là, aviateur oui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2011)

Un as de la Première Guerre mondiale ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

Pas la première non.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2011)

J'ai été abusé par l'ancienneté apparente de la photo. C'est dommage. Ils étaient moins nombreux en 1914-1918 !  

Je suppose donc que c'est 1939-1945. Un Britannique ou membre du Commonwealth ?


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

La question est délicate, en fait, il n'est pas natif d'un pays du Commonwealth, mais a bel et bien servi pour l'Angleterre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2011)

Beaucoup d'aviateurs belges ont été dans ce cas, pour poursuivre la lutte après l'invasion. En faisait-il partie? Après, il restera les Polonais, les Tchèques, les Néerlandais, les Français...


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2011)

En effet, belge exilé après l'invasion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> En effet, belge exilé après l'invasion.



Là, je vais caler. Mais ceux qui ont sous la main le livre du Baron Michel "Mike" Donnet, _Les Aviateurs belges dans la Royal Air Force_, devraient trouver, normalement.  


Il a tout de même un petit air de  Charles Demoulin. Mais ne trouvant pas de bonne photo de ce dernier, je ne peux être affirmatif.


----------



## ziommm (7 Février 2011)

Eh ben, je crois que j'ai posé une vraie colle en bonne et due forme là .

Alors, vous donnez votre langue au chat, ou je vous file encore quelques indices?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2011)

Donc ce n'est vraiment pas Charles "Windmill" Demoulin ? J'attendais un réponse sur ce point avant de demander si ce pilote avait survécu à la guerre.


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2011)

Edit: non, rien, finalement.
Faites comme si on n'était pas là.


----------



## DamienLT (7 Février 2011)

Rodolphe de Hemricourt de Grunne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Edit: non, rien, finalement.
> Faites comme si on n'était pas là.



Et ben voilà, il boude !

C'est vilain de bouder...


----------



## ziommm (7 Février 2011)

Non il n'y a pas survécu, pour aider un peu, je dirais même que son premier combat fut aussi son dernier...

EDIT : 





ptimac a dit:


> Rodolphe de Hemricourt de Grunne ?



Non.


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Et ben voilà, il boude !
> 
> C'est vilain de bouder...


ah non, il boude pas, il attend patiemment que ça se termine (comme d'autres apparemment)

@ ziomm: très bonne énigme 


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
_
Ici c'est la cour de récré ... les salles de cours c'est à coté. L'esprit y est différent. Enfin je dis ça ..._


----------



## DamienLT (7 Février 2011)

J'aurais bien dis Windows Vista en rapport à un ton autre post car son premier combat fut son dernier à lui aussi mais il est américain et puis il était pas aviateur en plus ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2011)

Les Belges sont évidemment libres de faire comme bon leur semble, mais je me demande tout de même comment on peut être un as de la Seconde Guerre mondiale tout en ayant été tué à sa première mission...   Ou alors, il entraîné une escadrille entière de Messerschmitt Bf 109 dans sa chute.


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2011)

On n'a jamais dit que c'était un as, seulement un aviateur belge ayant servi dans la RAF.


----------



## ziommm (7 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Les Belges sont évidemment libres de faire comme bon leur semble, mais je me demande tout de même comment on peut être un as de la Seconde Guerre mondiale tout en ayant été tué à sa première mission...   Ou alors, il entraîné une escadrille entière de Messerschmitt Bf 109 dans sa chute.



En effet, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il était un as.

Il était en mission au dessus de Bruges, quand son esquadrille s'est fait attaquée par 12 FockeWulf 190 de l'armée allemande, il fut touché parmi les premiers, et tenta de regagner l'Angleterre, sans succès. 

Il fût repêché en mer par la Navy, et succomba à ses blessures 2 heures plus tard.

Ah et pour info, il pilotait un Spitfire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2011)

- "Un as de la Première Guerre mondiale ?" ai-je demandé ? 4478
- "Pas la première non" m'a-t-on répondu. 4479


J'ai conclu effectivement un peu vite qu'on avait répondu positivement à la première partie de ma question.


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2011)

Blaireau, va !

Oui, j'ose




...


----------



## rabisse (7 Février 2011)

En l'occurrence "Blériot" me semble plus adapté... 
Cratès m'en prends pas ombrage... 

Sinon pour notre inconnu, je suis planté.
Peut-être le premier pilote belge abattu dés le début de la bataille d'Angleterre, qui aurait donné son nom à une escradrille, ou à une distinction...

Va savoir...

P'têt...


----------



## Aescleah (7 Février 2011)

Moi, j'le reconnais pas, ce type. Donc, il est pas connu. Logique. Et vu que la personne représentée doit être connue, ben tout ce merdier là, c'est pas valide, ça ne suit pas les règles. Voilà.
Allez, une autre énigme de suite !
Non mais !


----------



## ziommm (7 Février 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Moi, j'le reconnais pas, ce type. Donc, il est pas connu. Logique. Et vu que la personne représentée doit être connue, ben tout ce merdier là, c'est pas valide, ça ne suit pas les règles. Voilà.
> Allez, une autre énigme de suite !
> Non mais !



Une rue porte son nom, aussi petite soit-elle  , non mais, on met ma parole en doute !?


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2011)

Ben allez réveiller le fil 'kesskicépacé-ici', ça concerne quelqu'un de connu.




Je le sais, c'est moi qui pose l'énigme.






Et ici je file plein d'indices, mais personne n'en tient compte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben allez réveiller le fil 'kesskicépacé-ici', ça concerne quelqu'un de connu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On doit te considérer comme un blaireau, probablement. Comment osent-ils ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2011)

Confondre un blaireau et un bélier, faudrait qu'ils changent de lunettes .


Bon, et shogun, kesskifou ? les aviateurs c'est son rayon. Et ici les blaireaux tournent en rond.






(ceci dit, ziommm, tu es quand même allé le chercher loin ton héros.)


----------



## rabisse (7 Février 2011)

*NiiiiiiiiaaaAAAOOUuunnngggggg*....... tatatatatata.....

....
*Boum*.
....






:rose:

A propos d'inconnus célèbres, z'avez l'temps de mettre vos trombines de blaireau ...*là*


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Une rue porte son nom, aussi petite soit-elle  , non mais, on met ma parole en doute !?


100 m de long dans sa ville natale !


Yes !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2011)

Une petite info sur le Squadron, peut-être ? Je ne trouve rien qui lui ressemble dans l'historique du 609 où ont combattu de nombreux Belges.


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2011)

La rue dont à laquelle : 






Ah ben non, si je zoome plus, le nom apparait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2011)

http://www.cieldegloire.com/006_blairon_j.php

Squadron 350.


Trop dur. Mais coup de chapeau quand même à ziommm et à ce jeune homme mort à 21 ans.

Edith et Marcel : je ne suis pas ingrat envers le coup de main- décisif pour le moins - de Romuald, mais il ressemblait tellement à un coup de pied au c*** que j'ai encore du mal à m'asseoir...


----------



## ziommm (7 Février 2011)

Ouai, j'ai été le chercher loin celui là , c'est sûr, mais vous avez relevé le défi avec brio .

Et puis je vous ai bien fait mariner, gni hi hi :style:.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2011)

De toute évidence, c'est à Romuald que reviennent les lauriers du vainqueur. 

Je suis prêt à l'embêter avec mes questions.


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> De toute évidence, c'est à Romuald que reviennent les lauriers du vainqueur.
> 
> Je suis prêt à l'embêter avec mes questions.


Je ne donnais pas la réponse parce que je n'avais pas d'idée, mais du coup j'ai bien été obligé de trouver quelque chose. La nuit portant conseil, voici voilu :




Et un indice : sans lui José Blairon serait peut-être vivant, mais grâce à lui beaucoup le sont restés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2011)

Représenté en train d'écrire ou de prendre des notes : était-ce un pédagogue ou un savant ?


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2011)

On dirait qu'il est devant une université (d'un style post-stalinien).


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Représenté en train d'écrire ou de prendre des notes : était-ce un pédagogue ou un savant ?


Pédagogue, je n'en sais rien, savant, c'est sur qu'il était pointu dans son domaine.



bompi a dit:


> On dirait qu'il est devant une université (d'un style post-stalinien).


pas université, et pas post-stalinien.


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2011)

Mince, j'ai tout faux. :rateau:

C'est un scientifique ? Européen ? Du Nord (ou Allemand) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2011)

La brique, c'est un bon indicateur géographique. Je dirais le nord-ouest de l'Europe, comme bompi (entre les Pays-bas, la Belgique et le Royaume-Uni). Et S'il n'est pas à proprement parler un savant, peut-être un ingénieur en aéronautique ?

Edit : ouaip ! Reginald Mitchell, ingénieur à qui l'on doit le dessin initial du Spitfire. La photo montre sa statue à Hanley.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/content/...cal_heroes_reginald_rj_mitchell_feature.shtml


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2011)

et ben voilà !

A toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2011)

Celui-là ne devrait pas poser de difficultés insurmontables.


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2011)

Sir ?


----------



## ziommm (8 Février 2011)

Écrivain je pense...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2011)

Écrivain britannique (mais pas "Sir Machin" à ma connaissance).


----------



## ziommm (8 Février 2011)

A en juger par la photo, je dirais début du 20ème siècle...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2011)

Il est né à la fin du XIXe siècle, mort au milieu du siècle suivant.


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2011)

A en juger par la photo, j'anticipe un éventuel contre-pied; Littérature fantastique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2011)

Très très bien vu ! Au sens large du terme, on peut effectivement parler de littérature fantastique.


----------



## Pamoi (8 Février 2011)

sa pourait aitre Nevil Shute, cens sertitude


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> sa pourait aitre Nevil Shute, cens sertitude



Sympa, cette nouvelle manière d'écrire.  


Non, ce n'est pas Nevil Shute.


----------



## ziommm (8 Février 2011)

S'en est-on inspiré au cinéma?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2011)

Oh que oui ! Depuis les origines du cinéma parlant à nos jours (fin du XXe siècle en tout cas).


----------



## rabisse (8 Février 2011)

Sans vérification, H.G Wells.


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2011)

T'aurais pt'et' du 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------

Aldous Huxley ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2011)

Aldous Huxley 

Si on les fait tous on va y arriver, c'est mathématique.
Y'aurait aussi Edgar Rice Burroughs, mais il n'est pas Britannique, 
Et c'est bien là qu'est le hic ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2011)

Il faut chercher du côté d'une littérature moins distinguée. Pour préciser un peu, l'auteur est moins connu que le personnage qu'il a créé. Et ses romans pourraient aussi bien être rangés dans le genre policier, ou être qualifiés de surréalistes... Le fantastique n'y est qu'une touche discrète. Le politiquement correct en fera peut-être un jour un auteur maudit.

Merci à Pamoi de nous avoir rappelé les mérites indémodables de l'élégance vestimentaire britannique.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Février 2011)

Il jouait du saxophone ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2011)

Je l'ignore, bien qu'il ne soit pas absurde d'imaginer un lien possible  entre cet écrivain et l'instrument de musique en question.


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2011)

Et vous pensez qu'il serait allé en Chine pour se renseigner ? Avec son saxophone ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2011)

Je pense qu'il n'est pas allé plus loin que le quartier de Limehouse pour trouver ses Chinois.

Et ceux qui savent n'ont qu'à parler, au lieu de multiplier les énigmes. Je ne tiendrai compte d'aucun sous-entendu.  

Un indice tout de même : ne l'appelez pas Éric, vous ne feriez qu'ajouter à la confusion.


----------



## bompi (10 Février 2011)

Disons que normalement, c'est Pamoi qui a trouvé le bonhomme.

Mais baste ! Je prends la main. Il s'agissait donc de Sax Rohmer. Jamais rien lu de lui.

Un nouveau monsieur à identifier. J'espère que je ne l'ai pas déjà proposé :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (10 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que normalement, c'est Pamoi qui a trouvé le bonhomme.


Tu n'as aucune preuve de ce que tu avances  (par contre il doit y avoir un oubli par là ...  )



bompi a dit:


> Mais baste ! Je prends la main. Il s'agissait donc de Sax Rohmer. Jamais rien lu de lui.
> 
> Un nouveau monsieur à identifier. J'espère que je ne l'ai pas déjà proposé :rateau:



écrivain ?
Français (ou tout au moins européen ?) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2011)

Un poète ?


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

Écrivain, pas français mais européen.
À ma connaissance, il n'a pas publié de poésie (du moins n'en ai-je jamais vu traduite en français).

Il est considéré par certains (et je suis d'accord avec eux ) comme un des plus grands écrivains de son temps.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Écrivain, pas français mais européen.
> À ma connaissance, il n'a pas publié de poésie (du moins n'en ai-je jamais vu traduite en français).
> 
> Il est considéré par certains (et je suis d'accord avec eux ) comme un des plus grands écrivains de son temps.



un temps que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaitre, d'après la photo ... 

Début du XXè ?


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

Première moitié du XXe en effet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2011)

Il s'agit de l'écrivain autrichien Robert Musil. 

Avec Joyce, Kafka et Proust, l'un des maîtres du XXe siècle.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2011)

_


Cratès a dit:



			Avec Joyce, Kafka et Proust, l'un des maîtres du XXe siècle.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


Cratès a dit:


> __


_

Outre Cratès. Canetti a également parlé avec brio de cette fameuse trilogie. 
Mais Canetti, lors de __la &#8232;conférence qu'il prononça en août 1948, au&#8232; Bryanston College, contrairement à Cratès,__ aborde pour commencer &#8232;Proust, puis Joyce et enfin Kafka comme illustrant chacun l&#8217;une des trois &#8232;préoccupations essentielles de l&#8217;homme. Il caractérise celles-ci par une &#8232;orientation de la conscience aux trois extases du temps : le passé, le présent&#8232;et le futur. De ce point de vue, Marcel Proust est l&#8217;écrivain de l&#8217;intelligence&#8232; du passé, James Joyce celui du flux du présent, et Franz Kafka&#8232; celui de l&#8217;angoisse des futurs. Ces trois points de fuite de la conscience et&#8232; du temps permettent non seulement de penser ensemble les trois écrivains,&#8232;mais de les ordonner selon l&#8217;incertitude croissante portée par leur&#8232;préoccupation : le passé est un abri des souvenirs recueillis, le présent est&#8232; un sol aux fissures imminentes, le futur est l&#8217;espace des destructions à &#8232;venir.

_Enfin, l'essentiel est que les grands esprits se rencontrassent.
Bravo Cratès, à toi !!!!!!


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Who Am I ?


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

J'en vois un qui a grugé... :rateau:

Bien vu Cratès. Et je conseille chaleureusement la lecture de l'Homme sans qualité (à glisser entre La Montagne Magique et Les Somnambules, par exemple).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

Quant à la nouvelle énigme, la photo a été prise dans un pays anglophone, apparemment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> _
> 
> Outre Cratès. Canetti a également parlé avec brio de cette fameuse trilogie.
> Mais Canetti, lors de la &#8232;conférence qu'il prononça en août 1948, au&#8232; Bryanston College, contrairement à Cratès, aborde pour commencer &#8232;Proust, puis Joyce et enfin Kafka comme illustrant chacun l&#8217;une des trois &#8232;préoccupations essentielles de l&#8217;homme. Il caractérise celles-ci par une &#8232;orientation de la conscience aux trois extases du temps : le passé, le présent&#8232;et le futur. De ce point de vue, Marcel Proust est l&#8217;écrivain de l&#8217;intelligence&#8232; du passé, James Joyce celui du flux du présent, et Franz Kafka&#8232; celui de l&#8217;angoisse des futurs. Ces trois points de fuite de la conscience et&#8232; du temps permettent non seulement de penser ensemble les trois écrivains,&#8232;mais de les ordonner selon l&#8217;incertitude croissante portée par leur&#8232;préoccupation : le passé est un abri des souvenirs recueillis, le présent est&#8232; un sol aux fissures imminentes, le futur est l&#8217;espace des destructions à &#8232;venir.
> ...


_

Très belle référence ! Pour tout dire, je ne connais que par des citations ou par des résumés cette conférence de Canetti et ne suis pas totalement convaincu par sa thèse centrale, pour autant que je l'aie comprise évidemment. Par ailleurs, je n'ai guère lu Musil, au contraire des trois autres. 
 L'ami thunderheart semble impatient de placer au plus vite son énigme. Je lui cède bien volontiers la place. _


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à la nouvelle énigme, la photo a été prise dans un pays anglophone, apparemment.



Yes..


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2011)

Chuck Norris ayant remplacé sa barbe par des lunettes noires et son lifting par un cigare


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2011)

On ne se moque pas de Chuck Norris.
Chuck Norris te méprise.
Chuck Norris peut te détruire à distance.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Chuck Norris ne m'a pas autorisé à jouer avec son image.
Pas envie de prendre un coup d'pied latéral en pleine poire. Donc ce n'est pas lui, mais nous sommes sur le "bon" continent.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Février 2011)

un texan, apparemment
acteur ?

Edit: il ressemble à Ron Pearlman, tiens !!


----------



## thunderheart (11 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un texan, apparemment
> acteur ?



Pas d'origine Texane, mais très tôt présent dans cet état.




Pamoi a dit:


> acteur ?
> Edit: il ressemble à Ron Pearlman, tiens !!



Pas acteur, et ce n'est pas Ron Pearlman.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Février 2011)

S'il n'est pas acteur, est-il politicien, voire même musicien ??


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2011)

Yes aux deux propositions de Pamoi, mais il a d'autres cordes à son arc...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2011)

Kinky Friedman
http://www.decaturbookfestival.com/2007/News/kinky-friedman.php
http://www.life.com/image/85411081
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinky_Friedman




Ravi de faire la connaissance de ce personnage. Un vrai libéral : « J'appuie le mariage homosexuel : je crois qu'ils ont le droit d'être aussi malheureux que nous. »


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2011)

Bravo Cratès  

Et Kinky est un auteur de polars que je trouve pour ma part jubilatoires. Pour le découvrir, je ne saurai que vous conseiller de lire "Elvis, Jésus et Coca Cola"...


----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> « J'appuie le mariage homosexuel : je crois qu'ils ont le droit d'être aussi malheureux que nous. »



J'adore, c'est tellement vrai


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2011)

Je regrette presque d'avoir trouvé si vite. Avec une personnalité aussi originale, la révélation progressive d'indices aurait pu être un vrai plaisir. :rose: C'est la faute de Google. 

Mais je note le conseil de lecture de thunderheart.


Pour confirmer, si nécessaire était, que je suis pervers, voici un jeune homme que vous aurez peut-être du mal à identifier.


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2011)

Le jumal étazunien de Daniel Gélin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2011)

Américain, effectivement. Pour le reste, il a eu une carrière un peu différente de celle de D. Gélin.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> voici un jeune homme que vous aurez peut-être du mal à identifier.


Est-ce un indice, ou alors un exemple de ta perverse perversité de nous laisser sans indice ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2011)

C'était presque un indice : il a l'air inoffensif sur cette photo de jeunesse ; il a prouvé quelques années plus tard qu'il ne l'était pas. Les autres portraits de lui que j'ai pu trouver donnaient trop d'indices sur son identité.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Février 2011)

Militaire ?
Politique ?
Personnage actif lors de la prohibition ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Février 2011)

Charles Manson ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2011)

Manson n'aurait pas fait long feu avec lui (non, ce n'est pas Chuck Norris jeune).

Militaire en fait.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Militaire en fait.



ben ... euh ... il me fait penser à Patton (jeune )



(pas George C Scott, hein !! )


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2011)

Paul Tibbets ?


----------



## shogun HD (14 Février 2011)

Jesse MARCEL ?


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Paul Tibbets ?


J'ai bien pensé à lui mais il ne lui ressemble pas du tout. :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2011)

Quelle salve durant la nuit !

Mon personnage n'a pas atteint un grade très élevé et a toujours gardé les pieds sur terre. Vous pouvez écarter les aviateurs et les marins, car il a servi comme fantassin (mais je ne dis pas qu'il n'a jamais mis le pied sur un bateau..).

En regardant une photographie de Jesse Marcel jeune, je remarque effectivement une ressemblance physique. Mais ce n'est pas lui.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2011)

alors c'est surement Carlos Hathcock 
*
*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> alors c'est surement Carlos Hathcock



Et oui. Un tireur d'élite, reconnu par un autre tireur d'élite : Pamoi. 

The Few, The Proud, The Marines.


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Bravo Pamoi, fallait le trouver 

A moi maintenant :
Voir la pièce jointe 49792


ps : quelle méthode utilisez-vous pour mettre vos images dans les posts ?
Je suis obligé mettre l'image sur mon bureau et de la joindre ensuite. Si j'essaie de glisser l'image depuis le bureau dans la fenêtre de mon message, cela ne marche pas.


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Bravo Pamoi, fallait le trouver
> 
> A moi maintenant :


Euhhh...

T'as lu la règle du jeu ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Euhhh...
> 
> T'as lu la règle du jeu ?



Euhhh, sorry, j'avais lu trop vite :love:
Toutes mes excuses à Pamoi.

Je retire donc ma dernière énigme et cède la main à Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Euhhh, sorry, j'avais lu trop vite :love:
> Toutes mes excuses à Pamoi.
> 
> Je retire donc ma dernière énigme et cède la main à Pamoi



Pas de souci, on remet mon tour à plus tard 

Donc, continuons avec l'énigme de thunderheart:


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Pas de souci, on remet mon tour à plus tard
> 
> Donc, continuons avec l'énigme de thunderheart:



Chuck Norris dont le lifting a laché et qui n'a plus de quoi se payer des amphets.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2011)

Dirigeant d'un groupuscule armé révolutionnaire _du genre des ceusses que Chuck Norris y se bagarre avec dans Portés Disparus, mais _en Amerique du Sud ?? (par exemple )


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

C'est froid tout ça...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2011)

Connu pour son "cancer" du larynx / pharynx ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Février 2011)

Connu comme militaire (voire même connu tout court) ??


----------



## thunderheart (15 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Connu pour son "cancer" du larynx / pharynx ?



de la gorge...



Pamoi a dit:


> Connu comme militaire (voire même connu tout court) ??



il a été militaire, et est connu tout court oui.
Disons que les deux sont liés...


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2011)

Je me trompe ou c'est du cyrillique, derrière le monsieur ? (éventuellement du grec, mais je dirais bien du cyrillique, genre russe ou serbe).


----------



## thunderheart (16 Février 2011)

On dirait bien oui.
Un zoom à outrance semble le confirmer mais...
rien qui ne pourra aider je pense à la résolution de l'énigme en cours...


----------



## Pamoi (16 Février 2011)

A part éventuellement que le monsieur est mercenaire de profession et qu'il travaille avec des outils de fabrication soviétique ?? (Kalachnikov, Dagunov ...)


----------



## thunderheart (16 Février 2011)

La remarque est cocasse, mais le monsieur n'est pas mercenaire de profession.


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2011)

C'est juste un hobby, alors ? :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (17 Février 2011)

Non plus ! Son engagement n'est pas un hobby mais une profession de foi. Ce monsieur n'est pas un ange, quoi que...


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

rhôôô l'indice à 2 balles .... 

Sonny Barger


----------



## thunderheart (17 Février 2011)

Gasp ! Bravo Pamoi 

Je me doutais qu'avec cet indice, ça n'allait pas tenir longtemps


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)




----------



## rabisse (17 Février 2011)

Heu...?
Bon déjà, c'est pas pépé!
Le dernier survivant de quelque chose ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

non, mais il a fait des victimes


----------



## Aescleah (17 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> non, mais il a fait des victimes



J'en déduis donc qu'il s'agit d'un des modos. Non?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

hé hé le retour !! 

quelque part, y'aurait bien un rapport ... 

_ça vous aide, hein ?? _


----------



## Aescleah (17 Février 2011)

Histoire d'éviter que le doute plane...

Est-ce bien un homme ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

je pense que oui.  


(en fait j'en suis sur ... En plus ça fait bien avancer ... )


----------



## thunderheart (17 Février 2011)

Pétain ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Pétain ?



Bien tenté ... non 


rappel:


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Français ?
Encore un bourreau ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

Pas français, ni bourreau.

Il intervient avant le bourreau dans le processus.


----------------------------
NB:



Aescleah a dit:


> J'en déduis donc qu'il s'agit d'un des modos. Non?





bompi a dit:


> Encore un bourreau ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

Un membre de la justice, juge, avocat ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

Voilà. Juge


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Étazunien ? À la cour suprême ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

oui, et non mais pas complètement  (pas celle des états-unis)


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

Mexicain ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

Non, non


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

Remontons d'un niveau, Sud Américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Étazunien ?





Pamoi a dit:


> oui



Voilà


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Si jn'ai bien compris, il est étazunien, juge, membre d'une cour suprême mais pas celle des Étazunis. Une cour suprême d'un des états ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

*oui !!!*


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Vu l'ambiance, je suppose que c'est un état dans lequel la peine de mort n'est pas (ou plus) abolie.
Au hasard : le Texas ?


----------



## Aescleah (18 Février 2011)

Je me disais bien que la tête du gars m'était familière...

C'est le gardien de la crypte!!!

La preuve en image (qu'on ne vienne pas ma dire que la ressemblance n'est pas frappante!):


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Vu l'ambiance, je suppose que c'est un état dans lequel la peine de mort n'est pas (ou plus) abolie.
> Au hasard : le Texas ?


un état plus .... sophistiqué. Pour la peine de mort, je ne sais pas si elle a été abolie depuis dans l'état en question (je vais regarder, je vous tiens au courant) , mais elle était en vigueur à l'époque



Aescleah a dit:


> Je me disais bien que la tête du gars m'était familière...
> 
> C'est le gardien de la crypte!!!
> 
> La preuve en image (qu'on ne vienne pas ma dire que la ressemblance n'est pas frappante!):


la ressemblance n'est pas frappante.


----------



## shogun HD (18 Février 2011)

albert fish?


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Le juge et l'assassin ? 

Pas très engageant, le monsieur Fish.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

Une ressemblance avec Fish, mais notre inconnu est juge ...

A présidé (de manière contestée) à un procès très médiatique.


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2011)

Webster Thayer (juge dans le procès de Sacco et Vanzetti) ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Février 2011)

Simon Wiesenthal ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Webster Thayer (juge dans le procès de Sacco et Vanzetti) ?



Exacterment, un personnage fort peu sympathique.

A toi, et bravo !!


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2011)

Allez, un pas bien compliqué : le monsieur est passablement connu [accessoirement : un de mes "héros"].


----------



## shogun HD (19 Février 2011)

buster keaton?


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2011)

C'est vrai que je ne crois pas avoir vu de photos de lui souriant. Autre époque.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Février 2011)

Ecrivain européen ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Février 2011)

Je dirais Gustav Mahler sans conviction mais sûr de moi 
Pour Bompi: Laudanum me paraît moins représentatif des mots retrouvés que Duodénum


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2011)

C'est effectivement ce brave Gustav. Compositeur et chef d'orchestre, 1860-1911.
Un de mes deux Gustaves préférés, tous genres confondus. 

À toi la main.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Février 2011)

Accordez-moi quelques heures de répit, je dois déjà surveiller l'apparition de nouveaux MacBoook Pro, iMac à venir, Data Center, iPhone nano ou pas, l'agonie imminente de Stive Djobs, pas facile de gérer toutes ces infos primordiales
:casse:


----------



## thunderheart (19 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un de mes deux Gustaves préférés, tous genres confondus.
> 
> À toi la main.



L'autre est Gustave Parking ?


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2011)

Non  Gustave F., écrivain.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Non  Gustave F., écrivain.



un lien avec Christiane F., 13 ans, sise au Banhof Zoo ??? 
ou peut-être Gustave FL ??

 

_en attendant, on rigole on rigole, mais toujours pas de nouvelles de Nouvoul ..._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2011)

Nouvoul cherche peut-être l'inspiration en lisant du Flaubert. Tout en écoutant du Mahler.


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Février 2011)

Allez, creusez-vous la tête, et bon dimanche


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2011)

Français ? Fin des années 70, début 80 (genre style giscardien triomphant) ?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Février 2011)

J.-B. Grange est français  mais pas ce bonhomme.
Européen, mondialement connu.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Février 2011)

un jeu de mots avec Barn ?? 

_il est capable de tout, ce Nouvoul ... _


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Février 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un jeu de mots avec Barn ??
> 
> _il est capable de tout, ce Nouvoul ... _



Ouh la la! Grange/Barn, je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'on puisse aller chercher ça! C'était juste pour féliciter le récent médaillé d'or 
Indice 3


----------



## thunderheart (20 Février 2011)

Artiste européen ?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Février 2011)

Artiste un peu, mais cherchez pas trop de ce côté.
On pourrait dire qu'il a plusieurs facettes.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Février 2011)

Et bien puisque vous vous endormez, je vais en faire autant


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2011)

C'est vrai que je suis vraiment claqué, ce soir. :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Février 2011)

*Pleine-Lune*: loc.
Se dit lorsqu'une queue de jeune comète pénètre un trou noir.
_"Contrairement aux idées reçues, la pleine-lune n'est pas propice à la germination des graines" (Guide Clause)_
_A ajouter à ton petit dictionnaire des mots retrouvés  _


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2011)

Homme politique ? Scientifique ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Février 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre.
Grand amateur de 3D.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Février 2011)

Bon, histoire de réveiller tout le monde, je dirais Russ Meyer, grand amateur de 3D s'il en est


----------



## Pamoi (23 Février 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Bon, histoire de réveiller tout le monde, je dirais Russ Meyer, grand amateur de 3D s'il en est



je dirais même plus: grand amateur de 105D !!


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2011)

Ah ! Russ Meyer. Tout de suite mes pensées émues vont à Kitten Natividad ou Uschi Digard. Quel talent !!


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Février 2011)

Je crois avoir précisé européen le 20/02/2011 14h34.
1x1x1


----------



## shogun HD (24 Février 2011)

le 3x3X3 est facile mais le 4X4X4 la :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Février 2011)

Parfait, à toi .


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

Lapin compris.


----------



## shogun HD (25 Février 2011)

merci les gars 


allez hop il y en a deux cette fois ci


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

Deux hommes asiatiques, donc. Mais sont-ils chinois ? Ou plutôt vietnamiens ?

PS : Je n'ai toujours pas compris vos histoires de cubes.
PS 2 : bon, si, j'ai compris &#8212; mais je persiste : répondre à une énigme par une autre énigme, bof. Version ludique du jésuitisme.


----------



## Pamoi (25 Février 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> le 3x3X3 est facile mais le 4X4X4 la :rateau:



effectivement pour l'oeil non averti qui ne parle pas couramment le shogun (pas mal, ça, faut le faire ), elle peut sembler louche cette résolution d'énigme 





​


----------



## shogun HD (25 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Deux hommes asiatiques, donc. Mais sont-ils chinois ? Ou plutôt vietnamiens ?
> 
> PS : Je n'ai toujours pas compris vos histoires de cubes.
> PS 2 : bon, si, j'ai compris &#8212; mais je persiste : répondre à une énigme par une autre énigme, bof. Version ludique du jésuitisme.


 

ni chinois ni vietnamien 

l'énigme précédente c'était Erno Rubik's l'inventeur du rubik's cube 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h18 ----------



Pamoi a dit:


> effectivement pour l'oeil non averti qui ne parle pas couramment le shogun (pas mal, ça, faut le faire ), elle peut sembler louche cette résolution d'énigme


 


je l'ai résolue façon nouvoul


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

Japonais ?


----------



## shogun HD (25 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Japonais ?


 

voui


----------



## bompi (25 Février 2011)

Sont-ce des politiciens ?
Ou plutôt des techniciens (genre ingénieurs) ?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Sont-ce des politiciens ?
> 
> Ou plutôt des techniciens (genre ingénieurs) ?


 


non 

voui


----------



## bompi (26 Février 2011)

J'aurais bien vu le fondateur de SONY, à droite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h38 ----------

En fait, ce sont LES fondateurs de SONY, Akio Morita et Masaru Ibuka. Je ne connaissais que Morita.


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'aurais bien vu le fondateur de SONY, à droite.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h38 ----------
> 
> En fait, ce sont LES fondateurs de SONY, Akio Morita et Masaru Ibuka. Je ne connaissais que Morita.


 


excellent bompi  ce sont bien les fondateurs de Sony Akio Morita et Masaru Ibuka


a toi de jouer


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2011)

Un petit nouveau, donc :


----------



## collodion (2 Mars 2011)

S&#333;seki Natsume


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)




----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2011)

C'est donc à Collodion.

Au passage, je recommande les livres (romans ou textes courts) de ce Japonais professeur d'anglais, d'une grande finesse. Entre autres _Botchan_ et _À travers la vitre_.


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Et voilà 







Je suis là une petite heure puis je me casse. Profitez en pour les indices.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

L'homme (ou la femme) invisible ??


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Non, il a été de chair et d'os.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Et voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon. on peut essayer de deviner à qui tu penses ... 
parceque là y'a pas d'image ...  

Donc il est mort (ou elle)


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Moi j'ai une image et tu viens de citer une image (vu de chez moi)...

Edit : c'est très drôle d'ailleurs, tu a l'air d'un fou. De ton côté je dois aussi passer pour un fou.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

Ben voilà vu de chez moi ...  

edit:


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

C'est pourtant un album public hébergé par macgeneration...

Dis moi si tu vois quelque chose ici : http://forums.macg.co/membres/collodion-albums-qui-est-ce-image7012-50356-96243968810-4981297-n.jpg


----------



## Pamoi (3 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> C'est pourtant un album public hébergé par macgeneration...
> 
> Dis moi si tu vois quelque chose ici : http://forums.macg.co/membres/collodion-albums-qui-est-ce-image7012-50356-96243968810-4981297-n.jpg











> GIF image, *1x1 pixels*


Bizarre que je ne voie rien


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bizarre que je ne voie rien



Il faudrait une troisième personne car je vois une belle image 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------

Dernier essai, regarde par là : http://forums.macg.co/membres/collodion/albums.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2011)

Marrant, votre nouveau jeu ! 

Je n'arrive pas non plus à visualiser l'image. Et en cliquant sur dernier lien donné par collodion, j'obtiens ceci :


_Album spécifié(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'__administrateur_


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Ça y est j'ai trouvé. Dans la configuration vie privée, mon album n'était visible que par mes amis.
Maintenant l'image devrait apparaître.


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2011)

On dirait un scientifique ou un médecin.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

Pasteur ?


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2011)

C'est à lui que je pensais mais dans mon souvenir il avait la barbe mieux taillée


----------



## thunderheart (3 Mars 2011)

comme un air de Victor Hugo aussi


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Oui c'est un scientifique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

Un autre indice ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2011)

Français ? J'ai cru distinguer comme un petit ruban sur le revers gauche de sa veste (Légion d'Honneur, ou simple boutonnière ?).


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Oui, français.


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2011)

Genre Becquerel, vers la fin de sa vie ?


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Non, pour lui, ce sont les sciences molles.


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2011)

Émile Durkheim ?


----------



## collodion (3 Mars 2011)

Tu chauffes. Moins connu.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mars 2011)

Ernest Lavisse ?


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Tu chauffes. Moins connu.


C'est pas facile, ils étaient tous barbus à l'époque... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------

Ce n'est pas Pierre Larousse ni Gustave le Bon.
Renan, Littré et Comte n'étaient pas barbus.

Et ce n'est pas l'illustre Bergson non plus.


----------



## collodion (4 Mars 2011)

Alors un autre indice : christianisation.


----------



## Aescleah (5 Mars 2011)

Gérard Manvussa?


----------



## collodion (5 Mars 2011)

Indice : sciences françaises molles, christianisation. Dernier indice : Pacifique.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2011)

Un lien personnel avec Durkheim ?


----------



## collodion (5 Mars 2011)

Pas à ma connaissance...A la première lecture, la prononication de son nom se fait à l'allemande, mais la famille dont il est issu est bien française.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2011)

sans trop y croire, Marcel Mauss ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2011)

Je pensais aussi à Mauss, neveu de Durkheim. Mais s'il n'y a pas de lien de famille..


----------



## Pamoi (5 Mars 2011)

j'ai tenté un banco sur "Pas à ma connaissance"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2011)

Dommage, c'était un bon candidat.


----------



## collodion (5 Mars 2011)

Indice : Momo


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

Edouard Toulouse ?

edit : quoique la coupe de la barbe me fait penser à Poincaré (Henri)&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> la prononication de son nom se fait à l'allemande





alèm a dit:


> Toulouse
> Poincaré



euh ...


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> euh ...



ah ouais, je n'avais pas vu ces indices ! 

je suis plus doué avec Google Earth


----------



## collodion (6 Mars 2011)

Maurice a évangéliser un territoire de la nouvelle calédonie et s'est découvert une passion avec l'ethnologie.Fin XIX, mi XX.


J'peux pas mieux vous dire.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2011)

C'est sur, comme ça c'est beaucoup plus facile !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2011)

*Maurice Leenhardt.*
C'était difficile...


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2011)

On ne devrait jamais quitter Montauban.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On ne devrait jamais quitter Montauban.



Ma foi, comme chantait Brel :


_Tas voulu voir Vierzon 
Et on a vu Vierzon 
Tas voulu voir Vesoul 
Et on a vu Vesoul 
Tas voulu voir Honfleur 
Et on a vu Honfleur 
Tas voulu voir Hambourg 
Et on a vu Hambourg 
Jai voulu voir Anvers 
On a revu Hambourg 
Jai voulu voir ta sur 
Et on a vu ta mère, 
Comme toujours _

__


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Ma foi, comme chantait Brel



Ils ont tourné quelques bons films ensemble, mais bizarrement "On ne devrait jamais quitter Montauban" ça me ferait plutôt penser à Lino Ventura ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2011)

M..de ! J'avais pas percuté ! :rose:

_Alors, y dort le gros con ? Ben y dormira encore mieux quand il aura pris ça dans la gueule ! Il entendra chanter les anges, le gugusse de Montauban ! Je vais le renvoyer tout droit à la maison mère, au terminus des prétentieux_


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2011)

Ils ont fait quelques films ensemble, allez ! 

En tout cas, c'est au Grec de nous proposer une énigme.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

Le faux Grec propose le monsieur que voici :


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Européen ? Littérateur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

Européen, mais pas écrivain.


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Suisse ? Allemand ?

Le monsieur est-il seulement un peu connu (ou alors tu as piqué la photo d'un monsieur qui tient un blog dans un coin reculé du cyberespace) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

Je suis peut-être vicieux mais pas malhonnête.  Donc le monsieur est connu et reconnu. Et il faut chercher plus loin que la Suisse ou l'Allemagne.


----------



## collodion (7 Mars 2011)

Scientifique russe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

Pour la nationalité, c'est presque ça (disons : originaire d'un pays issu de l'ex-URSS). Il ne s'agit pas d'un scientifique, même si son travail a un intérêt scientifique non négligeable.


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Il peut être mathématicien, ou, pour toi, ça fait partie des sciences ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il peut être mathématicien, ou, pour toi, ça fait partie des sciences ?



J'aurais effectivement tendance à classer les mathématiques parmi les sciences, bien qu'à haut niveau on puisse peut-être parler d'art... Ce n'est pas un mathématicien quoi qu'il en soit. Sa formation initiale était technique et scientifique, mais ce n'est pas du tout cela qui lui a assuré une notoriété.


----------



## collodion (7 Mars 2011)

rôle politique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

Pas de rôle politique. C'est l'homme d'une obsession.


----------



## rabisse (7 Mars 2011)

Jeu d'échecs ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

Non, pas le jeu d'échecs. Le rôle de cet homme est lié à l'histoire de son pays et à la manière dont il s'y est investi, pas à un talent particulier. Il est remarquable par son obstination et son courage, non par ses compétences.


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2011)

Là, ça devient épineux... (politique or not politique)
Un ancien pays de l'URSS...

Serait-il du Caucase. Genre géorgien ? Bon ; ce n'est pas Igor Smirnov, qui oeuvre beaucoup pour son pays :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2011)

Il n'est pas du Caucase. Plus à l'ouest. Mais regardez bien son visage. Ne dirait-on pas qu'il a vu des choses terribles ?


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2011)

C'est sûr, il n'a pas l'air de rigoler (il est plus du côté de la statuaire antique que de JFK, pour reprendre un thème cher à Kundera).

D'un autre côté, des horreurs, cette région ("plus à l'ouest") n'en a pas été avare. La question est de déterminer celle à laquelle tu penses : horreur nazie, horreur stalinienne ?

Il peut être ukrainien, par exemple, ou polonais. Ou alors balte, bielorusse ? La région est vaste


----------



## Pamoi (8 Mars 2011)

Je pense que Cratès ne m'en voudra pas (dans sa grande mansuétude) mais c'est plus pratique d'avoir le bonhomme 

sous les yeux .... 

Strictement aucune idée, néanmoins ... 

edit: un rapport avec le mur de Berlin ?​




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2011)

Cherchons du côté de l'Ukraine.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2011)

La difficulté vient aussi de l'ambivalence des explications (si je les ai bien comprises) : ce n'est pas un homme politique, mais son action _est_ politique, ou civique (et morale). J'ai bon, là ?

Toujours pas de nom mais je me dis que ça pourrait être un nom en -tschuk, -enko, -wicz ou -vitsch par exemple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------

Donc -enko ou -tchuk ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------

En rapport avec l'explosion de certain réacteur nucléaire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2011)

On y arrive... Oui, on peut parler de rôle civique, en relation avec Tchernobyl.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mars 2011)

Anatoly grichenko ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Anatoly grichenko ???



Non, ce n'est pas lui. Mais on n'est pas bien loin tout de même.


----------



## collodion (8 Mars 2011)

Ecrivain, journaliste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2011)

Écrivain ? J'avais déjà répondu négativement ici : 4714 

Journaliste ? On ne m'avait pas encore posé la question et la réponse est : "d'une certaine manière, oui". C'est la bonne voie en tout cas.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mars 2011)

Igor Kostine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2011)

Bravo shogun HD ! 

Il fait partie de ces personnes dont tout le monde connaît le travail (ses photographies), mais dont peu connaissent le nom. J'ai beaucoup d'admiration pour lui, comme pour les dizaines de liquidateurs ou victimes anonymes pour lesquels il a rendu témoignage.


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Bravo shogun HD !
> 
> Il fait partie de ces personnes dont tout le monde connaît le travail (ses photographies), mais dont peu connaissent le nom. J'ai beaucoup d'admiration pour lui, comme pour les dizaines de liquidateurs ou victimes anonymes pour lesquels il a rendu témoignage.


 

merci Cratès 

très belle photos en effet !!!




je relance avec le nouveau


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2011)

Un joueur de fútbol ?


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un joueur de fútbol ?


 

voui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2011)

Désolé de casser le suspense... 

C'est le Docteur Sócrates Brasileiro Sampaio de Souza Vieira de Oliveira


http://timaocentenario.zip.net/arch2009-11-15_2009-11-21.html


Je l'ai tout de suite reconnu, même sans barbe et moustache. Moi qui n'aime pas trop le foot, j'ai rêvé devant ma télé en le voyant jouer (suis plus tout jeune...).


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mars 2011)

Et Oui c est bien lui Mr Socrates !!!!  C était un petit clin d'oeuil au passage pour tes énigmes qui sont.......So Cratès !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2011)

Merci à Shogun HD pour ce clin d'oeil. 

Et repartons vers de nouvelles aventures avec une belle tête de Père Fouettard (pas trop difficile : personnage très connu dans son pays et dont on trouve aisément des photos sur Internet) :


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Samuel Beckett ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Samuel Beckett ?



C'est bizarre, mais je n'avais pas du tout pensé à cette ressemblance, pourtant frappante. Mais ce n'est pas lui. C'est une photographie très ancienne. Beckett n'était pas né lorsqu'elle fut prise.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

US, un rapport avec  the civil war ??


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Artiste irlandais ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2011)

Ouille ! Pamoi fait fort dès le début... Mon énigme ne va pas tenir longtemps. C'est un américain, très lié à l'histoire de la guerre civile.


----------



## thunderheart (9 Mars 2011)

Ulysses Grant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ulysses Grant ?



Non. Pas un militaire.


----------



## rabisse (9 Mars 2011)

Je suis tombé sur un Lyman Trumbull, sénateur, qui pourrait faire l'affaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2011)

Chronologiquement, cela pourrait presque faire l'affaire (ils sont plus ou moins contemporains). Mais mon personnage était quelqu'un de moins conventionnel, moins rangé. La force de ses convictions se lit dans son visage. Les patriarches bibliques devaient ressembler à ça.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

John Brown


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2011)

Bien vu !

Le débat autour de la personnalité de Brown n'est pas clos. Un héros pour les uns. Un dangereux fanatique pour d'autres.


----------



## rabisse (9 Mars 2011)

Ah!
Toasted Brown!


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

A vous de jouer !!


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Mars 2011)

Américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

Non, non.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Allemand ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2011)

Cinéaste ?


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2011)

Sud-américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Fantasticheskaya Gravyura a dit:


> Allemand ?


non



Powerdom a dit:


> Cinéaste ?


non



bompi a dit:


> Sud-américain ?


Européen


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

Hum... type Espagnol prononcé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------

Politique ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Ni l'un ni l'autre

Français


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

:rateau:
Littérature ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Toujours pas


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

Alors :
Français
Pas cinéaste
Pas littérature
Pas politique

Peut-être Scientifique ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

on s'approche, mais on ne peut pas le considérer comme scientifique


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

Economiste ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

on refroidit

allez un petit intermède musical:

[YOUTUBE]E8ZCvYg5-ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mars 2011)

Un nez ou un bijoutier ?


----------



## shogun HD (10 Mars 2011)

L inventeur du tourniquet qui remplaça le poinçonneur des lilas ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

non à tous les deux

Autre indice, donc:
Unis pour la vie


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2011)

Arrangeur (musique) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2011)

Je lui trouve une tête de médecin, ou d'ingénieur (le côté sérieux, avec les lunettes un peu sévères).


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Mars 2011)

Nez parfumeur ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Non à tous les trois ( à tout prendre, ingénieur éventuellement ...)

 Rappel du bonhomme:







et rappel des indices:

A - [you-tube]des p'tits trous, des p'tits trous, toujours des p'tits trous ... [/you-tube]
B - Unis pour la vie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2011)

Son métier a-t-il une dimension artistique ou esthétique (sans en faire nécessairement un artiste ; je pense au cas d'un architecte, d'un designer...) ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

comment le dire élégamment sans te froisser ....







... NON !!!


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

un rapport avec la poinçonneuse ?

un inventeur ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> un rapport avec la poinçonneuse ?
> 
> un inventeur ?



non (je m'y attendais )

oui !!!


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

un rapport avec le papier ?
le métro ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

non ...


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> non ...



une histoire de moteur ?


----------



## collodion (10 Mars 2011)

Arts et métiers ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

Victor SIMON inventeur du moulin à légumes ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

non à tout le monde

Personne ne fait de vélo, ici ??


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Mars 2011)

Louis Rustin, c'est mon dernier mot, Jean-Pierre Pamoi
(j'avais failli le proposer l'an dernier, c'est dire mon incompétence ici)


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> non à tout le monde
> 
> Personne ne fait de vélo, ici ??



non, tu t'es trompé de fil 

un rapport avec le dérailleur ?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> non, tu t'es trompé de fil
> 
> un rapport avec le dérailleur ?



Encore un qui a pété une rustine :rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mars 2011)

Houlà l'inventeur de la roue ou jante à rayons mais qui ? Marcel Berthet ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Louis Rustin, c'est mon dernier mot, Jean-Pierre Pamoi
> (j'avais failli le proposer l'an dernier, c'est dire mon incompétence ici)



Hé hé ... grand retour gagnant de Nouvoul .... Louis Rustin

_les indices:
les p'tits trous faut les réparer
unis pour la vie c'est le slogan inscrit sur les boites de rustines,
et le vélo ça crève, des fois ... (à tous les sens d'ailleurs )
_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2011)

C'était vraiment une très bonne énigme. J'ignorais tout de l'origine du mot "rustine". Celle-là va boucher un trou dans ma culture.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai n'ai aucun mérite, je ne récolte que ce que tu as semé comme indices et les réponses données aux autres assidus du fil.
Le coup du parfumeur me semblait assez jouable, mais non.
N'étant plus très disponible pour jouer, je laisse la main à qui trouvera ce Monsieur:
(facile pour certains, voire vous tous   )


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Django Reinhardt jeune ??


----------



## rabisse (10 Mars 2011)

Docteur Shimano ?


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Mars 2011)

Diable ! Django Je n'aurais même pas eu l'idée de faire un rapprochement entre eux.
Quoi que
Mais laissons passer au moins la nuit et les questions qui vont fuser sans que je puisse répondre avant mon réveil demain matin, ou plus tard.
Posez vos questions, demain je veillerai (curieux oxymore) à vous répondre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------




rabisse a dit:


> Docteur Shimano ?


Tu dors déjà ?
Le vélo c'est fini 
:sleep:


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2011)

Artiste, écrivain ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Les deux !


----------



## collodion (11 Mars 2011)

Arthur Rimbaud jeune


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Arthur Rimbaud jeune



Quelle idée :hein:
Bien plus récent


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2011)

Sapé moderne, le poète.


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2011)

Frenchy ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Non, pas français


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2011)

européen ?
sud-americain ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Frontalier


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> européen ?
> sud-americain ?





Nouvoul a dit:


> Frontalier



Pas facile d'imaginer un frontalier entre Europe et Amérique du Sud ... 

Un marin disparu ??


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Frontalier d'ici je voulais dire.
Mais pas marin; disparu néanmoins


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2011)

Garcia Lorca ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

tu ferais bien de nous pondre un truc qui marche, mon garçon :rateau:
Mauvaise frontière !
Précision: plus artiste qu'écrivain quand même


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2011)

Suisse ?
Années 50 (pour la photo) ?


----------



## rabisse (11 Mars 2011)

Ressemble à Nicolas de Staël...
Mais bon cela suppose des lignes de frontières très épaisses.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

:rose: Faut bien aller faire quelques courses :rose:
ecidni


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

Est ce que par hasard, il aurait un homonyme plus célèbre que lui ... ???


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Est ce que par hasard, il aurait un homonyme plus célèbre que lui ... ???



Pouvez répéter la question ?   
Homonyme, à ma connaissance pas, je pense que c'est le seul célèbre.
J'ai indiqué plus haut l'essentiel pour mettre sur la bonne voie, mais comme je ne sais pas à qui tu penses, bof


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

Pilote de course ?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pouvez répéter la question ?
> Homonyme, à ma connaissance pas, je pense que c'est le seul célèbre.
> J'ai indiqué plus haut l'essentiel pour mettre sur la bonne voie, mais comme je ne sais pas à qui tu penses, bof



A qui je pense n'avait pas d'importance pour répondre à la question :rateau:
_Pour info, le peintre Dino Ferrari, mais apparemment c'est pas lui_


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

Après tout ce sont des artistes !


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> ecidni


Je réitère


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je réitère



Bon d'accord :rose:faut bien aller faire quelques courses:rose: le voilà l' ecidni

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h47 ----------

Look hispanique


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

donc un artiste suisse ou italien qui a un nom de coureur et qui écrit à l'envers. 

Bonne chance


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Bon, je me fais mal comprendre ou l'on m'interprète mal.
Je disais que je faisais des courses cet après-midi pour m'excuser de ne pas répondre plus vite; l'hypothèse "coureur" est ainsi levée, nulle et non avenue.
Le look hispanique, déjà éliminé par ma réponse à da capo; les frontières  espagnole, suisse et italienne sont à oublier.
M'enfin


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2011)

donc, belge ou allemand (quand même pas luxembourgeois !)
et qui utiliserait comme pseudo son nom à l'envers ?


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

A tout hasard : Georg Baselitz ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> donc, belge



Ton avatar est bien, sur ce coup-là; je crois que c'est bientôt trouvé.
Je poste ailleurs vite fait et reviendrai demain.
Bonsoir à tous, et comme on dit dans les Douanes japonaises, méfiez-vous des mauvaises répliques  :casse: :afraid: :hosto: :sick:


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2011)

folon ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Mars 2011)

Ah! Je me suis fait piéger, j'ai dit que j'allais dormir 
Folon a bien fait de retomber dans les oubliettes de son éphémère  notoriété; je comprends ton allusion, sans doute au générique de fin de programmes Antenne2, mais tu n'étais pas né.
Oublions Folon, ne pas mélanger génies et faiseurs


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mars 2011)

j'aurais bien vu van meegeren .... sans certitudes


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2011)

je ne connais pas trop de belges :/
ce n'est pas Alechinsky.

ecidni -> indice à l'envers 

comme Anvers ?


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Mars 2011)

Etterbeek


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

ce n'est pas Lara Fabian !


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2011)

Hergé ?


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Mars 2011)

Hergé grand admirateur


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Hergé grand admirateur



???

C'est Hergé ou pas ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Mars 2011)

Le "Nouvoul" a un idiome, qui est en soi une énigme! 
Ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement... non? 

Hugo Pratt ?


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Mars 2011)

Ben non, ce n'est pas Hergé, et mes indices ont été assez clairs, m'enfin, bof, ecidni, avatar de da capo, et en prime le nom de la ville, faut vous faire un dessin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2011)

André Franquin !


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> André Franquin !



Zzzzut !


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Mars 2011)

Au shadok donc


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2011)

Facile ? Contemporain


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2011)

Ça alors, je ne le reconnais toujours pas même sachant que c'est lui. J'ai toujours vu des photos de lui plus âgé.

PS : pour l'anecdote, un bonheur d'enfant : le soir où il m'a dédicacé un Gaston avec un dessin du matou  puis Tillieux (ah! Tillieux !) un César avec sa pipe au bec.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mars 2011)

On est à fond, dans la salle de jeu, en ce moment ...


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2011)

J'ai cassé l'ambiance avec mes souvenirs de jeunesse (ou radotages de vieux c*n ).


----------



## rabisse (16 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> On est à fond, dans la salle de jeu, en ce moment ...


... Et Pamoi vient de niquer le flipper! :mouais: ...... 


bompi a dit:


> J'ai cassé l'ambiance avec mes souvenirs de jeunesse (ou radotages de vieux c*n ).



Point du tout.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai cassé l'ambiance avec mes souvenirs de jeunesse (ou radotages de vieux c*n ).


pas du tout .... on a tous des souvenirs comme ça qu'on aime faire partager, non ? 

Non, je pensais plutôt à notre JPP qui a plongé la salle de jeu, avec sa non-énigme, dans un profond marasme 

_je sais pas ce que j'ai avec ce mot, en ce moment, moi ..._


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Non, je pensais plutôt à notre JPP qui a plongé la salle de jeu, avec sa non-énigme, dans un profond marasme



C'est pour passer la main plus vite :rateau:... Donnes vite la réponse !


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> C'est pour passer la main plus vite :rateau:... Donnes vite la réponse !



euh ... pas de photo, pas d'indice ...  
Ça va pas être facile ... 

Jules Ferry.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> euh ... pas de photo, pas d'indice ...
> Ça va pas être facile ...
> 
> Jules Ferry.



Aaaaaaah : c'est cette maintenance qui m'a effacé les photos de mes albums    je résous cela dans quelques minutes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

Voilà disais-je : Facile? Contemporain


----------



## thunderheart (17 Mars 2011)

Fabrice Santoro ? :love:


----------



## Franck72 (17 Mars 2011)

Il a pas l'air un peu crispé le bonhomme ?

C'est un peintre ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Fabrice Santoro ? :love:



Non 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h28 ----------




Franck72 a dit:


> Il a pas l'air un peu crispé le bonhomme ?
> 
> C'est un peintre ?



Crispé peut-être parce qu'il était jeune alors ?

Peintre : Non


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2011)

Musicien ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Musicien ?



Et oui !


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2011)

Ça pourrait être Pascal Dusapin, mais je l'ai toujours vu avec les cheveux plutôt longs et la photo me paraît un peu ancienne.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça pourrait être Pascal Dusapin, mais je l'ai toujours vu avec les cheveux plutôt longs et la photo me paraît un peu ancienne.



Non
Pas français... Mais parisien


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2011)

Et il est toujours vivant ? 

Et ce serait quelle genre, sa musique ? Répétitive, électro-acoustique, post-sérielle... ?

Étranger, mais parisien. Il est à l'IRCAM ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Et il est toujours vivant ?
> 
> Et ce serait quelle genre, sa musique ? Répétitive, électro-acoustique, post-sérielle... ?
> 
> Étranger, mais parisien. Il est à l'IRCAM ?



Non n'est plus vivant
électro-acoustique, on peut le dire
L'IRCAM n'existait pas encore lors de sa période parisienne... Ce me semble.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Mars 2011)

il me fait franchement penser à Kent (Starshooter)


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> il me fait franchement penser à Kent (Starshooter)



non, non j'ai dit : pas français ce qui est le cas de monsieur Hervé Despesse dit Kent Cokenstock et surtout pas le même genre de musique


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

Européen?


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

yen a un bon paquet de musiciens contemporains passés par les cases paris et électro-acoustique !!

en relation avec un mouvement artistique ?


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2011)

Bon. J'ai bien pensé à Edgar Varèse (qui est français, certes, mais pas que) mais ça ne peut guère être lui au niveau des dates. Henry et Schaeffer sont français (et ne ressemblent pas au monsieur). Côté italien, Berio et Nono n'ont pas du tout cette tête. Côté Europe Centrale ou Orientale (pas Kurtag, pas Ligeti, pas Penderecki, pas Lutoslawski etc.), je ne vois pas non plus. Ce n'est pas plus Stockhausen.

On va essayer de cibler un peu : nord-américain ou européen ? Quelqu'un né entre 1925 et 1935, disons ?


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

j'vois que tu as fait les mêmes recherches que moi&#8230;


----------



## Dp.hermes (18 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Bon. J'ai bien pensé à Edgar Varèse (qui est français, certes, mais pas que) mais ça ne peut guère être lui au niveau des dates. Henry et Schaeffer sont français (et ne ressemblent pas au monsieur). Côté italien, Berio et Nono n'ont pas du tout cette tête. Côté Europe Centrale ou Orientale (pas Kurtag, pas Ligeti, pas Penderecki, pas Lutoslawski etc.), je ne vois pas non plus. Ce n'est pas plus Stockhausen.
> 
> On va essayer de cibler un peu : nord-américain ou européen ? Quelqu'un né entre 1925 et 1935, disons ?





alèm a dit:


> j'vois que tu as fait les mêmes recherches que moi



Idem...


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2011)

Georges Aperghis ? Quoiqu'en electro-acoustique...


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

non, il ne ressemble pas à ça le vieux filou !

mais c'est sûr que "parisien" ça me fait tout de suite penser au vieux ! Plus parisien que lui, ya que jeanba3000 je pense !


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Georges Aperghis ? Quoiqu'en electro-acoustique...



Non non vraiment electro-acoustique mais pas aléatoire... quoique...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------




alèm a dit:


> non, il ne ressemble pas à ça le vieux filou !
> 
> mais c'est sûr que "parisien" ça me fait tout de suite penser au vieux ! Plus parisien que lui, ya que jeanba3000 je pense !



... Mais PAS français !!!! ... Période parisienne !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

... Navré... Pas grec non plus


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

eh ouais, il est toujours grec le vieux Georges, on croirait pas mais si en fait !


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2011)

plutôt instrumentiste ou compositeur ?


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> plutôt instrumentiste ou compositeur ?



compositeur


----------



## rabisse (18 Mars 2011)

Un rapport quelconque avec Béjart.


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2011)

personne n'a dit Stockhausen ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> personne n'a dit Stockhausen ?


El moderador a décrété que ce n'était pas lui


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2011)

je sais bien mais, il a dit que pour lui ce n'est pas : donc il n'a pas proposé.


j'essaie, moi.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mars 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Un rapport quelconque avec Béjart.



Un rapport avec Guy Béjart ?? Tu crois ?? 







_A tout prendre, personnellement je préfère un rapport avec sa fille_


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> personne n'a dit Stockhausen ?



*bravo Da Capo en effet c'est Karlheinz Stockhausen*, jeune bien sur! dans une pose mains sur les genoux qu'il affectionnait et dans laquelle on le retrouve plus tard devant ses instruments
Je suis au boulot je n'ai pas le lien de la photo mais vous le joint dès que rentré
A vous vénérable sage


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> El moderador a décrété que ce n'était pas lui





da capo a dit:


> je sais bien mais, il a dit que pour lui ce n'est pas : donc il n'a pas proposé.
> 
> 
> j'essaie, moi.





jp.pilet a dit:


> *bravo Da Capo en effet c'est Karlheinz Stockhausen*



:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------

et avant que ça râle !

à vous de jouer !


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2011)

Ah mais moi j'avais pas d'avis, je ne faisais que répondre à ta question en citant l'avis de Bompi 


(d'ailleurs je ne risquai pas de le reconnaître, mes connaissances le concernant se limitant à l'unique fois où j'ai vainement tenté d'écouter une de ses compositions)


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2011)

A tout hasard, Jean Tinguely ? Bien que je n'aie pas trouvé d'image adéquate, mais sur certaines j'ai noté une ressemblance.
(Stockhausen j'avais trouvé, sans l'image, mais quelqu'un avait dit non à un autre, donc j'ai laissé tomber)
D'ailleurs je vais tomber dans mon lit ;-))


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> A tout hasard, Jean Tinguely ?



*ben voilà : c'est bien Jean Tinguely  
*
bon, je vais me coucher aussi


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2011)

Ce doit être mon tour :rose:
Nouveau, fit preuve d'un bel équilibre


----------



## z-moon (19 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Nouveau, fit preuve d'un bel équilibre



Mental ???


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2011)

Scriptural
(Pas certain d'être très assidu aujourd'hui, mes interventions risquent d'être assez intermittentes :rose: )


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2011)

Juste pour dire : j'avais repéré plusieurs photos de KHS et vraiment pas fait le rapprochement avec la photo proposée  Reste que je ne suis pas très amateur de sa musique (je préfère de très loin Pierre Henry et d'autres, comme Xenakis par exemple).

Là, le barbu, on aurait dit un des Coen Bros. Mais apparemment, ce n'est pas ça du tout ?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2011)

Rapport au cinéma: grand pays producteur


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2011)

indien, donc ??


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2011)

Oui


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2011)

Rohinton Mistry


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2011)

Un roman magnifique et terrible, qui relativise l'appellation de "plus grande démocratie du monde" 
A toi !


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un roman magnifique et terrible, qui relativise l'appellation de "plus grande démocratie du monde"
> A toi !



mouais, quand on voit ce que sont les "grandes" démocraties aujourd'hui, y'a effectivement de quoi relativiser  
Merci pour la découverte du bonhomme  

La suite ce soir, ou qui la veut prend la main entre-temps


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2011)

Dans le genre indien et saignant, The White Tiger est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2011)

A vous de jouer ​


----------



## Dp.hermes (21 Mars 2011)

Egon Schiele?
Peintre autrichien...


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2011)

impec !! 

A toi ...


----------



## Dp.hermes (21 Mars 2011)

Ah ben c'était du rapide! lol

A vous de jouer, pas super compliqué je pense...





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2011)

Italien ? Photo des années cinquante ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Italien ? Photo des années cinquante ?



Non, pas italien... La photo est plus récente que ça.


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2011)

British ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> British ?



Non plus


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

un français ? comédien ou acteur ?


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mars 2011)

Plutôt ibère ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Plutôt ibère ?



ou lusitanien ??


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> un français ? comédien ou acteur ?



Pas français. Pas du tout dans sa profession, quoi qu'on ait fait un film sur sa vie.



jp.pilet a dit:


> Plutôt ibère ?



Non



Pamoi a dit:


> ou lusitanien ??



Non!


Indice géographique : regardez l'architecture typique de la maison au dessus de son épaule...


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2011)

edit: héllène ?? (pour faire plaisir à JPP )


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> edit: héllène ?? (pour faire plaisir à JPP )



Et non... Voir plus à l'ouest...


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mars 2011)

Breton ? 

Il a comme un petit air de JP Cassel, comme ça en passant ...


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Breton ?
> 
> Il a comme un petit air de JP Cassel, comme ça en passant ...



LOL!!! Ouais, c'est bien JP Cassel! Ah ah! 

Plus à l'ouest encore...


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

britannique ?
artiste plasticien ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> britannique ?
> artiste plasticien ?



Ce n'est pas un artiste
Et c'est encoooooooooore plus à l'ouest!


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

bon, on a presque fini le tour du monde.

Américain (du nord).

scientifique ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> bon, on a presque fini le tour du monde.
> 
> Américain (du nord).
> 
> scientifique ?



Yeah! American he is!!!

Mais pas scientifique...


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2011)

Musicien ??


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

politique ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Musicien ??



Non



da capo a dit:


> politique ?



Ouiiiii


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2011)

*[hors sujet]*


da capo a dit:


> politique ?


faut se méfier ... évitons les politiques,  ça finit toujours avec des pourcentages 
*[/hors sujet]*

edit ... bon, politique 

alors au hasard: Harvey Milk ??


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

ronald reagan ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ronald reagan ?



on t'a dit Harvey Milk !!


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

ouaih, bon ça va.
t'as gagné.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2011)

grace à toi.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> on t'a dit Harvey Milk !!



Ah ah! Ouais! C'est bien lui!


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mars 2011)

j'ai trouvé par inadvertance, et grâce à Da Capo.
A lui la main.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> j'ai trouvé par inadvertance, et grâce à Da Capo.
> A lui la main.



Très fair play!


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

Merci !

J'avais justement un visage à proposer à votre sagacité.










Voilà.
Bonne recherche.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

écrivain?


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

pas à ma connaissance.

mais il vient d'une région du monde dont les écrivains sont particulièrement mis en avant par les médias depuis quelque temps.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Russe?


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

pas loin, en Europe.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> pas loin, en Europe.



Slave du moins?


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Slave du moins?



Non, quoi que dans sa jeunesse il est "apparu" comme slave.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Slave mais pas slave... ouais... Là je bloque... lol Roumain?

Artiste?


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

non, pas roumain, pas slave. Laissons le côté slave pour l'instant. C'est un indice qui sera peut-être plus parlant par la suite.

mais d'un pays européen pas très éloigné de la Russie sans en partager de frontière (selon mes maigres connaissances en géographie)

Allez, il est scandinave.


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

donc n'étant ni finlandais ni norvégien, il est suédois&#8230; 
 (ps : ou des féroé)


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Mais c'est un artiste ou non?


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2011)

il est suédois et c'est un artiste en effet.


----------



## Dp.hermes (22 Mars 2011)

Björn Andrésen


----------



## da capo (23 Mars 2011)

Exact !

le fameux Tadzio dans "Mort à Venise" de Visconti.


----------



## Dp.hermes (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Ca se bouscule pas dites donc!!!


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

américain ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> américain ?



Américain !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Artiste ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Artiste ?



Non...


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2011)

politicien ?


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

Tueur en série ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> politicien ?



Non 



bompi a dit:


> Tueur en série ?



Et... non


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

une forme d'aventurier ? 
du genre astronaute, voyageur ?

un sportif ?



je recolle l'image


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> une forme d'aventurier ?
> du genre astronaute, voyageur ?
> 
> un sportif ?



Non plus...


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

Un type quelconque dont tu as trouvé la photo au détour d'un site Web ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un type quelconque dont tu as trouvé la photo au détour d'un site Web ?



Ah Ah Ah! C'est mon arrière grand-père Todd!!! 

Et bien non, c'est quelqu'un de connu


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

Récapitulons : américain, pas un sportif, pas un artiste, pas un tueur en série, pas un politicien, pas un aventurier, pas un inconnu.

Un inventeur ? Un logicien ou un physicien ou un chimiste ?
Ou alors : un militaire (quoique... ce n'est pas un tueur en série ) ?


----------



## collodion (24 Mars 2011)

Millionaire ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mars 2011)

Scientifique ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Récapitulons : américain, pas un sportif, pas un artiste, pas un tueur en série, pas un politicien, pas un aventurier, pas un inconnu.
> 
> Un inventeur ? Un logicien ou un physicien ou un chimiste ?
> Ou alors : un militaire (quoique... ce n'est pas un tueur en série ) ?



On y est! physicien



collodion a dit:


> Millionaire ?



Pas que je sache...


----------



## collodion (24 Mars 2011)

Arf, sourire narquois, il avait la tête de l'emploi !


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Arf, sourire narquois, il avait la tête de l'emploi !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Mitchell Feigenbaum ?


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> On y est! physicien



Richard Feynman

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Mitchell Feigenbaum ?



Nope!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h17 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Richard Feynman



Et gagné!!


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

Allez, on revient en Europe.


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Cinéaste?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------

Même si je tenterais bien direct Andres Segovia...
Quoi que la coupe de cheveux... lol


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Cinéaste?



non.




Dp.hermes a dit:


> Quoi qu'en fait je tenterais bien direct Andres Segovia...



pas lui.


l'inconnu est bien originaire du sud de l'Europe, mais pas d'espagne.

Il est natif d'un pays à l'est de l'espagne,

et durant sa vie il a été très à l'est.


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

T'as écris ton message en même temps que je le modifié, donc du cou il n'apparaît pas. Mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il n'est pas cinéaste.

musicien?


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Mars 2011)

Un look un peu "débridé" pour être Tito ? sait-on jamais avec les photos ?


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> musicien?



Ben, je ne sais pas s'il a pratiqué autre chose que le chant.
Mais, il est clair que ce n'est pas la musique qui l'a fait connaître 



jp.pilet a dit:


> Un look un peu "débridé" pour être Tito ? sait-on jamais avec les photos ?



Non, pas Tito. Et pourtant, il ont partagé le même air.

Et... pris à l'envers, on entend l'air de son pays...


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

né en Italie donc?


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

voilà


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

Un Italien communiste ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h16 ----------

Originaire de Trieste ou pas loin ?


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

Italien communiste : c'est exact

la ligne d'arrivée est proche ! c'est la lutte finale 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Originaire de Trieste ou pas loin ?



Non ! A l'ouest


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un Italien communiste ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h16 ----------
> 
> Originaire de Trieste ou pas loin ?



C'est aussi la premiere page que j'ai sur le google anglais... lol


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

J'avais pensé à Gramsci mais ce n'est pas lui. J'ai un peu de mal à trouver une autre piste.


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> J'avais pensé à Gramsci mais ce n'est pas lui. J'ai un peu de mal à trouver une autre piste.



J'avoue que je bloque un peu aussi...


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

Une ressemblance avec Palmiro Togliatti (né à Gênes, donc ça colle) ?


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Une ressemblance avec Palmiro Togliatti (né à Gênes, donc ça colle) ?



C'est même pas une ressemblance au final, c'est lui... lol

http://62.149.226.72/rifondazionepescara/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3036

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------

Non?
Par contre je vois pas le rapport avec la chanson du coup... lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah! Ce n'est PAS la musique qui l'a fait connaître... lol
Tu m'étonnes que je trouvais pas... ah ah


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

En effet, c'est bien Palmiro Togliatti, co-fondateur du Parti Communiste Italien.

S'agissant de la chanson, il pouvait au moins partager l'air de l'Internationale avec Tito, la lutte finale...
A l'envers tito donne toti (totti) qui nous plaçait en Italie

J'avais en réserve un autre indice avec Hercule sachant que son nom de plume a été ercule erculi.

Bravo bompi, à toi la main.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vos règles fluctuantes (sur ces dernières colles je n'ai pas cherché ni participé). Bompi suggère un nom, mais ne met aucune preuve, interroge.
Si quelqu'un ne met pas en évidence les preuves imagées ou diverses montrant qu'il a bien trouvé la bonne personne, ce devrait être à celui (dans ce cas dP hermes) qui donne la solution qui gagne notre estime. Un peu comme sur le fil Jouons avec Gougueulheurss, pas de coordonnées, pas d'image, pas gagné même si on a trouvé en partie.
Bon, je dis ça


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2011)

à l'envers tito donne otite&#8230; chantait-il si mal ?


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vos règles fluctuantes (sur ces dernières colles je n'ai pas cherché ni participé). Bompi suggère un nom, mais ne met aucune preuve, interroge.
> Si quelqu'un ne met pas en évidence les preuves imagées ou diverses montrant qu'il a bien trouvé la bonne personne, ce devrait être à celui (dans ce cas dP hermes) qui donne la solution qui gagne notre estime. Un peu comme sur le fil Jouons avec Gougueulheurss, pas de coordonnées, pas d'image, pas gagné même si on a trouvé en partie.
> Bon, je dis ça



Moi, perso, je m'en moque un peu, même beaucoup 

Pamoi m'a très élégamment cédé son tour la fois précédente, là DPHermes et bompi ont mené la barque mais bompi a (à mon sens) amené les éléments les plus pertinents -> communisme, italie, Gramsci.

C'est juste pas un concours 
Juste un jeu, et outre le plaisir d'offrir à la sagacité de tous un visage inconnu, il reste celui non moins grand de chercher la personne, d'interpréter les indices

Rageant, quand on y était presque

Et puis, ça repart 



alèm a dit:


> à l'envers tito donne otite chantait-il si mal ?



J'ai bien un 45t de Palmiro Togliatti en réserve (avec Berlinguer en face B) mais rien de Tito.
Désolé, je ne peux pas te répondre


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vos règles fluctuantes (sur ces dernières colles je n'ai pas cherché ni participé). Bompi suggère un nom, mais ne met aucune preuve, interroge.
> Si quelqu'un ne met pas en évidence les preuves imagées ou diverses montrant qu'il a bien trouvé la bonne personne, ce devrait être à celui (dans ce cas dP hermes) qui donne la solution qui gagne notre estime. Un peu comme sur le fil Jouons avec Gougueulheurss, pas de coordonnées, pas d'image, pas gagné même si on a trouvé en partie.
> Bon, je dis ça


Je n'ai pas tout compris des reproches 

Partant du principe que le monsieur était italien et semble-t-il un communiste important, mais que ce ne pouvait pas trop être Gramsci (époque de la photo, piètre ressemblance), j'ai passé quelques requêtes sur Gougueul/Images et c'est la troisième page pour la requête 
	
	



```
écrivain communiste italien
```
 qui m'a mené à cette photo : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





de Palmiro T. Un tour à sa biographie sur Ouikipedia m'a confirmé qu'il était italien et communiste, né nettement à l'ouest de Trieste (Genoa). Je n'étais pas encore persuadé que c'était lui (après avoir loupé Franquin, j'y vais en douceur) donc j'ai soumis la proposition, _tentatively_ comme on dit outre-Manche.
J'ai bon, là ?


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

c'est parfait


----------



## rabisse (24 Mars 2011)

Ah bon, c'est Parfait Togliatti.
Ah!
Je croyais que c'était Palmiro!


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2011)

Je ne voulais fâcher personne, simplement rappeler qu'entre suggérer et prouver il y avait un interstice  :rose: 
On m'a bien parfois reproché de ne pas mettre les coordonnées goog dans le fil ci-dessus mentionné, bien que j'aie trouvé le lieu, mais sans fournir les coordonnées, la preuve imagée était insuffisante au dire de certains tatillons (peut s'écrire avec ou sans accent circonflexe sur le A), mais c'est la règle là-bas 
Et ce n'est pas moi qui vais trancher pour savoir qui doit proposer un nouveau personnage :casse:


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Allez, juste pour se détendre 
Voir la pièce jointe 53912


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2011)

keith richards&#8230;


----------



## collodion (24 Mars 2011)

Mon pote Mike.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> keith richards



ça chauffe 



collodion a dit:


> Mon pote Mike.



Peux tu préciser ta pensée ? mais ça brûle là


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2011)

Michael Philipp&#8230; euh&#8230; zut, j'ai oublié !


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Alors là, ça refroidit un max sous mon pouce


----------



## collodion (24 Mars 2011)

NananAAAAAAnananana NananAAAAAnananana Nana-nana.Boom boom boom boom boom.


J'passe mon tour


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Bon OK, devant le désarroi qui s'empare de ce fil depuis cette nouvelle énigme, un petit indice :

j'ai toujours eu de la sympathie pour ce bon petit diable


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2011)

Européen ?
scientifique ?


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> j'ai toujours eu de la sympathie pour ce bon petit diable



purée, ces indices*on dirait un banquet pour des clochards


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> purée, ces indices*on dirait un banquet pour des clochards



j'aurais plutôt dit pour les mendiants .... enfin, je sais pas, hein ... je parle pas allemand


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Européen ?
> scientifique ?



Européen oui :love:
Pas vraiment scientifique mais a participé à une certaine époque aux tests grandeur nature de la résistance humaine à l'absorption en quantités non négligeables de diverses substances chimiques, tel l'acide lysergique 25 :mouais:


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Européen oui :love:



on progresse


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> on progresse



1+1= Jean-Luc Godart !









Edit : c'est trop con, j'ai pas de photo :/


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> 1+1= Jean-Luc Godart !
> Edit : c'est trop con, j'ai pas de photo :/



tiens, exemplaire perso 
Voir la pièce jointe 53922


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> purée, ces indices*on dirait un banquet pour des clochards





Pamoi a dit:


> j'aurais plutôt dit pour les mendiants .... enfin, je sais pas, hein ... je parle pas allemand



c'est fini maintenant !

vous allez vous serrer la main !!


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2011)

il a un faux air de Ned Kelly, ce type ...


----------



## thunderheart (24 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> il a un faux air de Ned Kelly, ce type ...



tu ne crois pas si bien dire :love:

Allez, amis philatélistes, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit... et comme dirait notre mystérieux personnage _Time is on my side_

Enfin, vous avez jusqu'à demain matin pour résoudre cette superbe énigme


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mars 2011)

lâcheur. 
tu nous as roulés, tu mériterais qu'on te jette des pierres !!!


----------



## rabisse (24 Mars 2011)

Ah oui, ça y est, je l'ai! *klaus kinski.*


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Bien tenté, Nosferatu en mode rock, mais c'est pas lui pfffffffffff 

Voir la pièce jointe 53942


Mais allez, revenons à nous moutons, recentrons sur notre objectif et apportez vos pierres à l'édifice

Comme c'est vendredi dans mon esprit, laissez entrer le soleil et qu'il brille sur vos diamant fous, ne peignons pas tout en noir

Et hop, une nouvelle photo du sbire 

Voir la pièce jointe 53952


Celui qui trouve avant midi aura un apéro offert par sa satanique majesté :rateau:


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2011)

je sais ! Michou ! il ressemble furieusement à un petit garçon bleu !


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Ah la la, z'êtes pas bien réveillés les filaires 

Vous avez jusqu'à 11:59:59 pour l'apéro

*Faut qu'ça saigne*


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2011)

tu ne peux pas toujours avoir ce que tu veux !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Ah la la, z'êtes pas bien réveillés les filaires
> 
> Vous avez jusqu'à 11:59:59 pour l'apéro
> 
> *Faut qu'ça saigne*



Mais nan, trop fastoche...


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Chez les Pierres qui Roulent, je demande le gueulard !


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Chez les Pierres qui Roulent, je demande le gueulard !



Yes, tu y es presque 
La satisfaction est pour bientôt 11:59:59
M'enfin qui va oser écrire son nom


----------



## Franck72 (25 Mars 2011)

Mike Jagger&#8230;

Et il est 12h00&#8230;


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2011)

j'étais persuadé que c'était Michel Philippe Jachère, charcutier-confiseur à Anus dans la commune de Fouronnes !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Mike Jagger
> 
> Et il est 12h00



"Mick"


----------



## Dp.hermes (25 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> j'étais persuadé que c'était Michel Philippe Jachère, charcutier-confiseur à Anus dans la commune de Fouronnes !



C'est pas plutôt son frère Guy?


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Mike Jagger&#8230;
> 
> Et il est 12h00&#8230;




 Bravo Franck, prends un apéro sur mon compte

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> "Mick"



Un verre pour toi aussi


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2011)

Le petit *Franck72* est demandé à la salle de jeu, section "qui est-ce".


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Désolé pour le silence radio, alors voici une proposition qui ne devrait pas être trop difficile à trouver :
Voir la pièce jointe 54152


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2011)

on dirait Georges Wilson


----------



## Dp.hermes (28 Mars 2011)

Acteur?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h13 ----------




Pamoi a dit:


> on dirait Georges Wilson



En même temps je pense que t'as bon...


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> on dirait Georges Wilson



Bon quand je dis facile, faites durer un minimum le suspens 

Mais c'est bien lui


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Bon quand je dis facile, faites durer un minimum le suspens
> 
> Mais c'est bien lui



Bah j'étais pas sur ... :rateau:

Le nouveau, bon courage


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Officier supérieur de la Grande Armée napoléonienne ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Officier supérieur de la Grande Armée napoléonienne ?


Je ne suis pas certain que l'on ait beaucoup de photos de cette époque 

Pas officier supérieur, en tous cas


----------



## Franck72 (28 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain que l'on ait beaucoup de photos de cette époque
> 
> Pas officier supérieur, en tous cas



Pas une photo, mais un cliché du début du siècle (c'est vrai que Bonaparte ne connaissait pas encore le numérique )


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2011)

Des bacchantes pareilles, ça fait plutôt penser à un teuton ou un slave de la deuxième moitié du XIX° siècle.

Militaire ou politique (ou les deux) ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Des bacchantes pareilles, ça fait plutôt penser à un teuton ou un slave de la deuxième moitié du XIX° siècle.
> 
> Militaire ou politique (ou les deux) ?



Teuton, oui, et l'époque est bonne

pas vraiment militaire, pas politique


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

un rapport avec la kulturkampf ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2011)

aucun rapport avec ce Kampf là


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

Il s'agit donc de Aloïs Hitler

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Alois_Hitler.jpeg

pêre de.


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2011)

Bien joué


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

Bien, Pamoi pensait tenir un peu plus longtemps mais...

Je vous souhaite bien des choses pour l'inconnu du jour !


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2011)

Vermeer ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

Je joue...  
Un navigateur ?
Christophe Colomb ?


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

Ah non.

Mon inconnu est né environ 150 avant versmeer et pas dans le même pays.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Je joue...
> Un navigateur ?
> Christophe Colomb ?



Ah non, mais... colomb n'est pas loin !

Mais alors pas loin du tout !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

Bartolomeu Perestrelo ?


----------



## thunderheart (28 Mars 2011)

Americo Vespucci ?


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bartolomeu Perestrelo ?



l'inconnu n'est ni navigateur, ni explorateur

et ce qui le rend fameux est bien plus éloigné d'Europe que peut l'être l'île de madère


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

t'as pas la même en couleurs ?


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

En fait, c'est la seule image de l'inconnu sur laquelle j'ai mis la main.

Je vous laisse chercher encore un peu, et si rien n'émerge, je redistribuerai les _cartes_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------




thunderheart a dit:


> Americo Vespucci ?



Désolé, je n'avais pas vu cette proposition.

C'est pas encore _l'amérique_ mais on y est presque !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

Martin Waldseemüller

bitte ! 

je suis passé 5/6 fois à côté de son nom en me disant&#8230;*"nan, vers 1450 et des brouettes&#8230;"


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2011)

Un cartographe, donc...

edit
Grillé...


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Serait-ce un scientifique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------

Bon, le temps de m'y mettre et c'est déjà trouvé :rateau:


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Martin Waldseemüller
> 
> bitte !
> 
> je suis passé 5/6 fois à côté de son nom en me disant*"nan, vers 1450 et des brouettes"



Bravo !

A toi la main.

_la main de qui déjà ?_


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Un cartographe, donc...
> 
> edit
> Grillé...



en même temps, je ne suis pas contre une petite côtelette 



da capo a dit:


> Bravo !
> 
> A toi la main.
> 
> _la main de qui déjà ?_



_la main d'ta sur ! _





voilà, quand on me connait un peu, c'est super simple alors hein !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

m'fait penser à Al Capone jeune


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2011)

Un photographe vélocipédiste Picard  ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> m'fait penser à Al Capone jeune



question d'époque  il eut une vie bien (trop) sage. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Un photographe vélocipédiste Picard  ?


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> question d'époque  il eut une vie bien (trop) sage.




académique ou académicien ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

ni l'un ni l'autre, bien au contraire.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

mais un scientifique, non ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> mais un scientifique, non ?


oh nooooooon*cette engeance-là, je vous la réserve pour plus tard !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

assassin ou politique, ou les 2 ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

rien de tout ça et pas grand chose d'autre _par ailleurs_&#8230; mais _ailleurs_, c'est déjà _un principe_.


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mars 2011)

hispanisant ? un prince ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> rien de tout ça et pas grand chose d'autre par ailleurs mais ailleurs, c'est déjà un principe.




indice pourri ou pas ?  


Euh... Gavrilo Princip, mais jeune  :mouais:


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gavrilo_Princip


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> hispanisant ? un prince ?



hispanisant au sens hispanité, non. Un Ibère mais pas très rude. 



Toum'aï a dit:


> indice pourri ou pas ?



non, _dispersion des indices dans un au-delà symbolique_ !  (c'est vachement plus beau dit comme ça, non ?  )


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

je ne sais pourquoi mais je vais proposer juan miro


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> je ne sais pourquoi mais je vais proposer juan miro



t'es si myope ?  non mais le catalan Joan* Miró disait bonjour presque de la même façon&#8230;

non, il fut _définitivement_ plus parisien que Miró&#8230;

toi, qui _me_ connait si bien&#8230;*





*avec un O en català !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

je _confesse_ un certain nombre de posts pour mettre en évidence mes "indices"


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Artiste espagnol, donc ?

Déjà, je pense que l'on peut éloigner Gris et Picabia (et Picasso, aussi).


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Artiste espagnol, donc ?



non, ibère ! 

(d'où non hispanique  )


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2011)

théoricien anarchiste basque réfugié à Paris?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> voilà, quand on me connait un peu, c'est super simple alors hein !



(pas que) *pour mémoire*


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Mais comptons-nous les Lusitaniens parmi les Ibères ? (ils sont dans la péninsule ibérique, après tout)


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> théoricien



un peu, mais moins que son plus fidèle ami.



Pamoi a dit:


> anarchiste



un désenchanté pas un anarchiste



Pamoi a dit:


> basque



non ! 



Pamoi a dit:


> réfugié à Paris?



pas "réfugié"  au contraire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Mais comptons-nous les Lusitaniens parmi les Ibères ? (ils sont dans la péninsule ibérique, après tout)



si tu connais l'histoire portugaise, tu croises volontiers l'histoire espagnole


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2011)

mario soarez ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

hmmmm&#8230; non.

mais Soares t'amène au but et Mario aussi (en même temps, Mario Soares, c'est un peu comme Franck Martin à Lisbonne&#8230;  )


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Ce serait un musicien, plutôt ? (Vu que Frank Martin est un estimable compositeur helvétique).


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait un musicien, plutôt ? (Vu que Franck Martin est un estimable compositeur helvétique).



ah non, j'ai cité Franck Martin car c'est l'un des noms lambdas utilisés à la fn** quand j'y travaillais.

non, mais tu fais bien de poser la question de son travail. Mais il est mort si jeune que le travail, en soi. reste que je suis très attaché à ce monsieur, ici comme dans ma vie privé.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (28 Mars 2011)

Etait-il philosophe ?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Etait-il philosophe ?



non, même si bien plus que BHL & Finkielkraut réunis


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> non, même si bien plus que BHL & Finkielkraut réunis


Basse attaque contre le lecteur de Botul et le parangon de vertu de la IIIe République. Ce n'est pas à ton honneur.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (28 Mars 2011)

Est-ce-qu'il était plutôt orateur ou bien écrivain ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Mario de Sa-Carneiro


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Bien joué 
Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de cet écrivain.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

aucun mérite.

juste google avec poète portugais mort jeune paris
je connais pas bien les poètes, alors un poètes portugais mort jeune à paris, c'est dire...

aucun mérite donc. internet fait croire qu'on sait tout et en faite on sait rien.

donc je passe la main à qui veux


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Note que savoir chercher avec un moteur de recherche n'est pas si simple pour tout le monde.
Donc, un peu de mérite quand même


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Mario de Sa-Carneiro



BRAVO



bompi a dit:


> Bien joué
> Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de cet écrivain.



arf j'en ai tellement causé avec rezba l'écrieur en ce bas-monde ! 



IVANOE a dit:


> aucun mérite.
> 
> juste google avec poète portugais mort jeune paris
> je connais pas bien les poètes, alors un poètes portugais mort jeune à paris, c'est dire...
> ...



un indice de taille se trouve dans mon pseudo "além" (l'au-delà) est le nom qu'un de ses rares narrateurs donne à un être pur fantasme de son imagination (ou de celle d'un autre convive)
Nouvelle étrange et pur fantasme auto-érotique (voire homosexuel) assez fascinant que évidemment Fernando Pessoa le grand ami de Sã-Carneiro a beaucoup aimé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------

ps : c'est un pseudo dont on m'a affublé je ne suis pas assez mégalomane pour m'autosatisfaire tout le temps

sinon, je vous ai dit qu'on m'appelait le prométhéen ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Bon alors comme vous etes tous sympas, voici un gugusse que vous trouverez en 5 secondes je crois bien :






(je vais pas tarder à allé me pieuter mais je pense que c'est très facile alors vous trouverez sans moi c'est sur)​


----------



## rabisse (29 Mars 2011)

Albert, le prénom?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

non c'est pas albert


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

non, Charles plutôt&#8230; genre un lillois marié à une picarde


bon, je vous mettrais un portrait plus tard !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

si mes souvenirs sont bons il avait des ailleux irlandais. voir la célèbre photo sur une plage avec tante yvonne quand il a été rendre visite à des parents éloignés là bas, après son départ du pouvoir.

quand je vous disais que c'était facile !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> si mes souvenirs sont bons il avait des ailleux irlandais. voir la célèbre photo sur une plage avec tante yvonne quand il a été rendre visite à des parents éloignés là bas, après son départ du pouvoir.
> 
> quand je vous disais que c'était facile !



Ses ailleux étaient ailleurs...
Mais ses aïeux loin de ses yeux...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

bon, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez, mais diable qu'il est difficile d'oublier une telle femme (et j'oubliais : intelligente, douée voire géniale, créatrice, muse, etc&#8230; bref, une véritable déesse)


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mars 2011)

Sculpteur ?  Ecrivain ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Sculpteur ?  Ecrivain ?



non


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mars 2011)

Actrice ?
Française ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Actrice ?



oui, elle est aussi très impliquée dans le cinéma de son pays



jp.pilet a dit:


> Française ?



donc non.


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

Par contre, le serin dans la cage, c'est Titi


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mars 2011)

Un p'tit air lointain de Blanca Romero ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

j'ai un nom sur le bout de la langue mais je m'interdit d'aller fouiller sur le web. 
et c'est peut ètre pas elle.

alors 2 questions : 

1 actrice argentine et femme d'un réalisateur argentin ?

2 ou alors pour resté dans la veine du précédant : une actrice portugaise ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Un p'tit air lointain de Blanca Romero ?



trop jeune la Blanca ! 



IVANOE a dit:


> j'ai un nom sur le bout de la langue mais je m'interdit d'aller fouiller sur le web.
> et c'est peut ètre pas elle.
> 
> alors 2 questions :
> ...



nan !



IVANOE a dit:


> 2 ou alors pour resté dans la veine du précédant : une actrice portugaise ?



tu vas finir centenaire toi !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

OK actrice de manuel de oliveira. 
oublié le nom mais au hasard "de meideros" ?

(autocensure : no web !) 

sinon si vous allez sur le google avec ces quelques mot-clés c'est trouvé


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

tsss&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

Mariounch Coutillarch ? :rateau:

bon comme personne se décide alors google (...soupir...)

leonor silveira


j'ai bon chef ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

Tudo beim !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Tudo beim !



Muito obrigado ! 

suis pas très doué pour aller vous trouvé des personnages durs à identifié mais j'essaye.
mais comme vous ètes tous très très forts je crois quand mème que ça va aller vite !







​


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2011)

allez hop, un architecte ? français ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> allez hop, un architecte ? français ?



bon, ce n'est pas Robert de Luzarches


----------



## Clemapo (29 Mars 2011)

Je dirai un religieux avec la cathédrale auquel il est rattaché, dans la main...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

ni Thomas de Cormont !


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2011)

Il s'agit de Jean de Chelles


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

vous êtes trop forts... 

mais à ne pas confondre avec John de Shell qui a construit une cathédrale en pipe lines

:rateau:


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2011)

c'est reparti mon kiki.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

je sais pas qui c'est mais moi il me fais peur ! :afraid: 
on dirait un fanatique !

on commence par son titre : 
1 abbé ?
2 évèque ? 
3  prélat ? 
4  cardinal ?
5 .....


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2011)

un abbé en effet.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> un abbé en effet.





Charles-Michel de L'Épée

seul Abbé que je dois connaitre (avec l'Abbé Perdu) car j'ai habité à Amiens la rue de l'Abbé de l'Épée&#8230;


----------



## Franck72 (29 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Charles-Michel de L'Épée
> 
> seul Abbé que je dois connaitre (avec l'Abbé Perdu) car j'ai habité à Amiens la rue de l'Abbé de l'Épée



J'ai trouvé la photo et je pense que tu as gagné


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Charles-Michel de L'Épée
> 
> seul Abbé que je dois connaitre (avec l'Abbé Perdu) car j'ai habité à Amiens la rue de l'Abbé de l'Épée





Franck72 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la photo et je pense que tu as gagné



Bon, c'est désespérant
Vous êtes trop forts :/

J'ai beau me dire qu'avec ma signature la recherche pouvait être simple, mais ! tout de même !

bon alem, c'est à toi.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Bon, c'est désespérant
> Vous êtes trop forts :/
> 
> J'ai beau me dire qu'avec ma signature la recherche pouvait être simple, mais ! tout de même !
> ...



merci ! (moi c'est juste abbé qui m'a fait trouver : tu me dis Abbé, je pense Abbé de l'épée)







je viens de découvrir cette image d'elle et d'autres je suis content. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> merci ! (moi c'est juste abbé qui m'a fait trouver : tu me dis Abbé, je pense Abbé de l'épée)



on te mettrait la photo du soldat inconnu que tu trouverai qui c'est ! 

bon alors comme ça au pif complet : une photo des années 60 d'une chanteuse de folk américaine encore très jeune


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2011)

moi, elle me fait vraiment penser à Maria Schneider.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> on te mettrait la photo du soldat inconnu que tu trouverai qui c'est !



moi ? non. 



IVANOE a dit:


> bon alors comme ça au pif complet : une photo des années 60 d'une chanteuse de folk américaine encore très jeune



chanteuse : oui (mais pas que)
années 60 : non
folk : non même si le terme peut entrer dans quelque chose
encore très jeune : sur la photo oui (dans les années 60 elle était très jeune ! )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------




da capo a dit:


> moi, elle me fait vraiment penser à Maria Schneider.



sûrement des origines communes&#8230;  (au sens large mais pas que, les identités de notre inconnu sont importantes)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

cat power ? (connais pas son nom dans la vie et flème d'allé sur le web)


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

j'aime beaucoup Chan Marshall mais non, ce n'est pas elle. (Chan, si tu nous regardes! :love: :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

c'est quand mème pas encore une portugaise ? :rateau:

je récapépète :

né après les années 60
chante mais fait d'autres trucs
identités multiples ? joue plusieurs personages selon ce qu'elle fait ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

non, aucun rapport avec le Portugal.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

OUF !


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> OUF !




la prochaine peut-être !


----------



## da capo (29 Mars 2011)

on peut penser qu'elle est comédienne, actrice et s'est vaguement produite en tant que chanteuse ?

des origines communes avec Maria Schneider ?
fille de roumaine et d'un acteur français&#8230; mouaih.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> on peut penser qu'elle est comédienne, actrice et s'est vaguement produite en tant que chanteuse ?



ou l'inverse ! 



da capo a dit:


> des origines communes avec Maria Schneider ?


fille de roumaine et d'un acteur français mouaih.[/QUOTE]

rien à voir avec un acteur français


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> la prochaine peut-être !



ah non ! pas Lio ni Linda de Souza ! 

bon origines composées ou "antagonistes" alors. c'est l'indice

ses parents issus de 2 milieux qui se mélangent très rarament genre père arabe mère juive ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

vous commencez à vous égarer mais bompi est là !

ah bah non, c'est trop dur, je vais devoir attendre 100 ans&#8230;*


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2011)

Vous êtes tellement subtil que je ne comprends même pas les allusions me concernant 

Enfin si peut-être un peu : 100 ans... de solitude ? De l'écrivain _colombien_ García Márquez ? 

La jeune femme serait colombienne ? En tout cas, elle ne ressemble pas trop à Shakira


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Vous êtes tellement subtil que je ne comprends même pas les allusions me concernant


Et quand on n'est pas concerné, je ne te raconte même pas  Sans le décodeur, c'est dur !


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2011)

C'est-à-dire que je vois une allusion possible mais suffisamment personnelle pour que personne (ou presque) ici ne soit au courant.

Ceci étant, je ne vois toujours pas qui est cette jeune femme. Même dater la photo (années 70 ou 80 ?) n'est pas si évident.


----------



## collodion (30 Mars 2011)

Je ne connais pas de portrait de remedios.


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

bon&#8230;  Chanteuse et comédienne/actrice. Europe de l'Est. Nativement bilingue : une langue locale/nationale/binationale et une langue _ethnique_&#8230;

pour bompi : photo début des années 80


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

je pense à iva bittova (tchéco-slovaque mais slovaque d'origine je crois)
la photo lui ressemble mais ce qui me retient c'est qu'elle n'est pas comédiène. ou alors ça a changé.
l'ai vu en concert au début des 90's


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> je pense à iva bittova (tchéco-slovaque mais slovaque d'origine je crois)



bittov*á* (ouais, je sais, depuis que je suis sorti avec une hongroise et quelques polonaises, je suis chiant !  vous n'imaginez pas comment je souffre lorsqu'on écorne un nom portugais ! )
elle est morave donc tchèque !  elle est née en Silésie et vit à Lelekovice ! 
ses origines sont mélangées. Son père est un rom hongrois originaire du sud de la Slovaquie.
pour résumer, elle est Rom-Morave, ça regroupe assez bien l'étendue de son éducation culturelle 
son père était un musicien réputé et jouait souvent dans la rue pour le simple plaisir des passants  sa mère était aussi une chanteuse réputée.
une grande partie de son répertoire folklorique vient de son père (chanson rom, traditionnelles tchèques, hongroises, slovaques, roumaines, bulgares, yiddish, etc&#8230 et elle mêle dans ses concerts ses propres compositions, musique classique, musiques improvisées (moins depuis qu'elle n'est plus avec Pavel Fajt) et chants flokloriques.



IVANOE a dit:


> la photo lui ressemble mais ce qui me retient c'est qu'elle n'est pas comédiène. ou alors ça a changé.



elle a toujours été comédienne en fait, elle a commencé par ça, a mis sa carrière de chanteuse à l'arrêt pour se soigner puis elle est revenu au chant par le cinéma



IVANOE a dit:


> l'ai vu en concert au début des 90's



moi aussi&#8230; tant de fois ! 
je me souviens de la poignée de main sympathique de Vladimír Václavek !  (quel gros nounours)

elle a une s&#339;ur qui est aussi chanteuse (plus gypsy)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

je savais pas tout ça.
moi c'est bcp plus simple : emmené par hasard à un de ces concerts (parmi ses premiers en france sans doute) un an environ après la révolution de velours en tchécoslovaquie avec un copain et ses parents tchèques arrivés en france en 68 après le coup de prague.

(prague, budapest, pacte germano soviétique, goulag... : ça revenait toujours dans les engueulades entre le père et le grand père à table, le dimanche  )

pour ètre honnète : pas du tout aimé, mais bon je m'en souviens quand mème et je connais pas ce qu'elle fait. donc je m'abstiens de jugé sur un seul concert.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

Réponses aux questions pas avant ce soir... si d'ici la les fortiches ont pas déjà trouvé 







indice : les marins peuvent lui être reconaissants
​


----------



## Clemapo (30 Mars 2011)

Quelqu'un qui aurait fait un canal ?? (non, ce n'est pas Ferdinand de Lesseps, la 1ère chose que je suis allée voir  ).

On dirait une gravure de la 1ère partie du 19ème siècle...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Non pas de lesseps.

autre indice : les marins lui doivent _une fière chandelle_


----------



## Clemapo (30 Mars 2011)

Oh oh ! Il y a un rapport avec les phares...


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mars 2011)

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=_4-TTcbvB8a5hAeXiJ3-CA
augustin Fresnel


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

bien joué 

à toi


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mars 2011)

Jules Verne l'aimait bien


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

louis victor marcé ?

ou alors c'est la capitaine némo dont tu viens de trouvé la première photo !


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> louis victor marcé ?
> non
> 
> ou alors c'est la capitaine némo dont tu viens de trouvé la première photo !



J'aurais aimé mais c'est pas ça


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2011)

L'inventeur du fer à friser les moustaches ?




Pour obtenir ce résultat :


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> L'inventeur du fer à friser les moustaches ?



Non mais cela aurait pu effectivement


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

on va faire comme au grosses tètes :

français mort ?


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> on va faire comme au grosses tètes :
> 
> français mort ?



Oui...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

ça passionne plus les foules...

bon ami de j verne alors :

un savant ? un inventeur ? un explorateur ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> ça passionne plus les foules...
> 
> bon ami de j verne alors :
> 
> un savant ? un inventeur ? un explorateur ?



En général ils reviennent le vendredi soir... RTT ou week end oblige ?
Génial inventeur multi cartes


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas Clément Ader, mais c'est un inventeur du même genre ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

louis-guillaume perreaux

si wikipedia dit vrai, il est l'inventeur perreaux dans robur le conquérant de j verne


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Clément Ader, mais c'est un inventeur du même genre ?



Ce n'est C.A. mais il a rendu de fiers services à ses successeurs !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> louis-guillaume perreaux
> 
> si wikipedia dit vrai, il est l'inventeur perreaux dans robur le conquérant de j verne



Non ce n'est pas lui ! Il a été plutôt un inspirateur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

ah ben je sèche...

un autre indice stp ?


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> ah ben je sèche...



Allez... Air, terre, mer, il fut présent partout mais aussi militaire, pompier...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------

En pionnier !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

arthur constantin krebs ?

a inventé entre autres le premier sous marin moderne

google image semble confirmer par raport au portrait


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> arthur constantin krebs ?
> 
> a inventé entre autres le premier sous marin moderne



Tout à fait génial inventeur du sous marin moderne mais aussi du  compas gyroscopique qui permettait aux aviateurs de ne pas se perdre mais aussi directeur de Panhard avec des inventions pour les voitures : un génial inventeur un peu trop oublié
quand à la photo elle sur wiki mais ... Anglais
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Constantin_Krebs
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Constantin_Krebs


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

certains en ont fait un dieu et d'autres un diable...
le voici quand il était minot :






​


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

joueur d'échec ?
Homme politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

on pourrai dire homme politique mème si c'est en fait un peu plus compliqué que ça, ou pas au sens classique du terme


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

Russe ?
Staline ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

non c'est pas staline
a part quelques "nostalgiques" barés, le petit père des peuples n'a plus bonne presse de nos jours.
l'inconu à trouver dispose encore d'une image positive chez beaucoup mème s'ils ne connaissent finalement pas son histoire.


----------



## da capo (1 Avril 2011)

On a affaire à un "activiste" ?
Ayant agi dans les années 60-70 ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

décenies 50-60
"activiste" : on peut dire d'une certaine façon qu'il a eu ce rôle mais pas que...


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Un peu comme le Che ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

un peu beaucoup..  

et oui il s'agissait d'ernesto "che" guevarra de la serna


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Je trouve que nous négligeons trop les femmes. Donc, une femme.







(et la prochaine fois je proposerai encore une femme, une philosophe).


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

Oooh... une littéraire tenant salon ?
Je ne suis pas très doué sur les époques  : Louis XIV ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------

Louise Bénédicte de Bourbon, duchesse du Maine ?


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Déjà, l'époque est la bonne. Née après Louis le quatorzième. Morte sous le règne de Louis le quinzième.

Ces talents n'étaient pas littéraires, mais n'excluaient pas l'écriture.

Elle ne fait pas partie de la famille royale.


----------



## da capo (1 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Déjà, l'époque est la bonne. Née après Louis le quatorzième. Morte sous le règne de Louis le quinzième.
> 
> Ces talents n'étaient pas littéraires, mais n'excluaient pas l'écriture.
> 
> Elle ne fait pas partie de la famille royale.



Ne serait-ce pas Élisabeth Jacquet de la Guerre ?

Si, si, c'est bien elle -> http://www.centpapiers.com/elisabeth-jacquet-de-la-guerre-premiere-femme-compositeur/48423


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

si c'est pas de la réponse express ça... !


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2011)

Absolument.  Une musicienne d'exception : apparemment une interprète surdouée mais aussi une compositrice.

On trouve des enregistrements de ses compositions assez facilement 

À toi la main.


----------



## da capo (1 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> si c'est pas de la réponse express ça... !





bompi a dit:


> Absolument.  Une musicienne d'exception : apparemment une interprète surdouée mais aussi une compositrice.



Cela n'a pas été trop difficile : l'époque était définie et que peut-on donc écrire d'autre que de la littérature sinon de la musique ?

Je vous le demande 

Alors, comme c'est mon tour, j'ai décidé d'honorer la femme à mon tour.

Cette énigme sera-t-elle de haut vol ?

A vous de jouer.


----------



## Clemapo (1 Avril 2011)

On dirait ma collègue  

Années 50, on dirait ? Début des années 50...


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Avril 2011)

Jacqueline Auriol... Ou une copine ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Valérie André ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------

Où plutôt Hélène Boucher ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

intuitivement elle me fait pensé à une version martiale de romy schneider


----------



## Clemapo (1 Avril 2011)

Romy Schneider était plus fine, ou alors elle était peut être un peu plus enrobée étant jeune ?

Est-elle française ???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

elisabeth badinter ?

enfin si par hasard c'est elle, elle n'avait peut ètre pas encore épouser m. badinter et s'apelait autrement


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> Années 50, on dirait ? Début des années 50...



Notre inconnue est née dans les années 30, mais est devenue célèbre dans les années 60.



jp.pilet a dit:


> Jacqueline Auriol...
> Valérie André ?
> Où plutôt Hélène Boucher ?



visez plus haut.



IVANOE a dit:


> intuitivement elle me fait pensé à une version martiale de romy schneider



ce n'est pas romy schneider, mais elle a (pour la petite histoire) fait du cinéma pour arriver à ses fins.



Clemapo a dit:


> Est-elle française ???



ben, non&#8230;



IVANOE a dit:


> elisabeth badinter ?



ben, non&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2011)

Valentina Terechkova 1e femme cosmaunaute russe


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ben, non
> 
> 
> 
> ben, non





jp.pilet a dit:


> Valentina Terechkova 1e femme cosmaunaute russe



ben oui


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ben oui



Où as-tu trouvé cette photo ? Bing-Google-yahoo pas vue... Mais bon je me lève :rose:


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Où as-tu trouvé cette photo ? Bing-Google-yahoo pas vue... Mais bon je me lève :rose:



ben l'autre !

cherche !



bon, je suis sympa : http://fr.rian.ru/photolents/20110309/188802466_3.html


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ben l'autre !
> 
> cherche !



J'ai le jardin à labourer avec mon "vieux staub", pas trop le temps, un p'tit lien serait le bienvenue pour ne pas mourir :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2011)

Voici un vieux staub :





Par contre JPPilet, me le représentai pas comme ça, moué


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> [photo]Mme JPP sur le staub de son mari[/photo]



Française ? Agricultrice ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

brigitte fossey ? 

(dans un film "agricole"... )


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2011)

Je pensais à Brigitte Fossey moi-z'aussi.


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Voici un vieux staub :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je savais bien qu'en revenant de mon dur labeur :rateau: je trouverais des "commentaires" oiseux
Mais bon, toutefois mon staub n'est pas aussi costaud, il faut marcher derrière et même pousser !:hein:
Faut trouver qui est ce cette charmante jeune personne ? J'en ferai bien une deuxième compagne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

Ce serai plutôt Badmonkey.


----------



## Pamoi (2 Avril 2011)

On rigole, on rigole, mais à toi la main, JPP (rappel) ​


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> On rigole, on rigole, mais à toi la main, JPP (rappel) ​



Tu as exactement trouvé la bonne notice de ma vénérable machine, je ne vais pas créer un fil "je veut du bleu" mais je vous le mettrai en photo dans la journée.
Allez encore 15 mn, le temps de regarder mon émission de sagesse préférée et je suis à vous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h30 ----------

Toujours une femme car elles le valent bien  Mais un sujet plus général que précédemment


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

une résistante ou une personne qui a eu une action courageuse lors de la seconde guerre mondiale ?

PS : et moi j'attend la photo du staub !


----------



## thunderheart (3 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> une résistante ou une personne qui a eu une action courageuse lors de la seconde guerre mondiale ?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Tu penses peut-être comme moi à Lucie Aubrac


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> une résistante ou une personne qui a eu une action courageuse lors de la seconde guerre mondiale ?
> 
> PS : et moi j'attend la photo du staub !



non mais autre guerre
voilà pour le staub... Et le travail fait en 4 heures






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------




thunderheart a dit:


> IVANOE a dit:
> 
> 
> > une résistante ou une personne qui a eu une action courageuse lors de la seconde guerre mondiale ?
> ...


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2011)

Autre guerre ? Genre guerre coloniale ? La dame est française ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Autre guerre ? Genre guerre coloniale ? La dame est française ?



:rateau: oui....


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2011)

Oui aux trois questions ?


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Oui aux trois questions ?



oui, oui, oui


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Avril 2011)

Valérie André.

J'ai pensé à une aviatrice mais ne me demandez pas pourquoi.


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Avril 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Valérie André.
> 
> J'ai pensé à une aviatrice mais ne me demandez pas pourquoi.



Oui bien sur non seulement 1e femme pilote d'hélicoptère, mais aussi 1e femme général de l'armée Française, médecin Chef durant la guerre d'Indochine avec à son actif de multiples exploits
Valérie ANDRE
wiki


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

moi aussi j'ai une staub...


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

C'est dans ta staub qu'il y a la poulette à découvrir ? Bresse, Landaise, Gersoise ?:rateau:
A mais non c'est à Bompi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------

Mais non PoorMonster ! Dur le lundi matin


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

Pas trop eu le temps de chercher :rose: :




​


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Acteur de cinéma ?
Français ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Acteur de cinéma ?
> Français ?


N l'un ni l'autre.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Hispanique ??


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Hispanique ??


Non plus.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Sportif ?
Homme politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

fausto coppi ?


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2011)

En effet.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> fausto coppi ?


Bien joué.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

c'est que je suis un grand fan de cette époque des héros du cyclisme des années 50 60 : coppi, bartali, robic, anquetil, bobet, poupou, stablinsky etc etc
et déjà le dopage et ses morts : simson qui meurt sur le ventoux en 67

coppi c'est aussi un destin tragique et pas trouvé d'images sur le web mais une cage thoracique impressionante !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Et hop !





​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

Aucune idée. 

Américain ?
Ecrivain ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

cosmonaute ?
Pilote de ... quelque chose ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Jean Loup Chrétien  ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Jean Loup Chrétien  ?



Aaaah trop rapide pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

A toi la main Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Merci


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2011)

écrivain anglo-saxon ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

On pourrait croire, mais non. Du tout.


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2011)

Repris de justice célèbre (on dirait qu'il a des menottes) ?


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2011)

je crois plutôt que par coquetterie il masque ses lunettes


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

1850/1900 ?
Noble ?
Homme Politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

je lui trouve une tète de latino américain


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Repris de justice célèbre (on dirait qu'il a des menottes)?





IVANOE a dit:


> je lui trouve une tète de latino américain



Non, à tous les 2 



jp.pilet a dit:


> 1850/1900 ?
> Noble ?
> Homme Politique ?


Oui
pas loin
non


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

un de ces barons de la fin du XIXème ?
haussman ?
laffite ?
... ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Européen, mais pas Anglo-saxon, ni Français


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

ibère ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Avril 2011)

Musicien ? Scientifique ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

presque un noble... A creuser...

un ancêtre de la famille sarkozy de nagy-bosca ? :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> ibère ?


tu refroidis


PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Musicien ? Scientifique ?


non, mouais - [edit: allez, oui, scientifique.]


IVANOE a dit:


> presque un noble... A creuser...
> 
> un ancêtre de la famille sarkozy de nagy-bosca ? :rateau:


non, creuse encore un peu ...


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2011)

industriel ?
allemand ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Otto von Bismarck jeune ?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> industriel ?
> allemand ?



je pense aussi à quelque chose comme ça : un inventeur et industriel dans l'automobile ou l'aviation

cela dit il faudrait que Pamoi précise quand il dit "pas anglo saxon" car certains y mettent les allemands ("saxon")

je tente : ettore bugatti ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

lorsque j'ai parlé d'ibère, Pamoi à répondu, "tu refroidis" donc il s'agit plutôt d'un homme du nord proche ou plus lointain... ou Nord Est ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> industriel ?
> allemand ?


oui, non



jp.pilet a dit:


> Otto von Bismarck jeune ?:rateau:


non (cf réponse à da capo)



IVANOE a dit:


> je pense aussi à quelque chose comme ça : un inventeur et industriel dans l'automobile ou l'aviation
> 
> cela dit il faudrait que Pamoi précise quand il dit "pas anglo saxon" car certains y mettent les allemands ("saxon")
> 
> je tente : ettore bugatti ?


inventeur, oui et industriel (cf réponse à da capo). Pas italien.
Toi qui aimes bien creuser, l'invention de notre inconnu est une aide efficace à l'excavation 



jp.pilet a dit:


> lorsque j'ai parlé d'ibère, Pamoi à répondu, "tu refroidis" donc il s'agit plutôt d'un homme du nord proche ou plus lointain... ou Nord Est ?


Bien vu. Nord, effectivement


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2011)

Alfred Nobel&#8230; bien sûr !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Hé hé ... bien vu da capo 

Pendant que j'y suis, petite mise au point:


IVANOE a dit:


> presque un noble...


j'avais dit: presque noble, pas presque _un_ noble


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Hé hé ... bien vu da capo
> 
> Pendant que j'y suis, petite mise au point:
> 
> j'avais dit: presque noble, pas presque _un_ noble



eh eh, futé le p'tit Pamoi, noble, nobel


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> eh eh, futé le p'tit Pamoi



trop pour moi :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> trop pour moi :rateau:



tu te fais du mal.


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2011)

Les énigmes ne tardent plus à être résolues : je vois que ça roule bien !

@IVANOE : tu te fais un sang d'encre pour pas grand chose.

Et hop, c'est reparti :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Les énigmes ne tardent plus à être résolues : je vois que ça roule bien !
> 
> @IVANOE : tu te fais un sang d'encre pour pas grand chose.



je suis sous neuroleptiques, antidépresseurs et somnifaires depuis que je participe à ce jeu. 
et encore ça marche pas trop : j'envisage de passer à du plus lourd genre tranxène ou autre.

meuh non t'en fais pas pour moi

ton inconnu a un petit air d'errol flynn mais c'est bien sur pas lui


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2011)

Un champion de hockey sur glace ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2011)

grave question...
L'indice est-il dans le fond de l'image, dans le 'ça roule bien' ou dans le 'sang d'encre' ?


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> grave question...
> L'indice est-il dans le fond de l'image, dans le 'ça roule bien' ou dans le 'sang d'encre' ?



Damned !! da capo filerait des indices en douce à Ivanoé ?? :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

en tout cas pour moi ses habits disent des choses sur son origine sociale.
ce n'est pas un bourgeois et il a peut ètre passer ses plus beaux habits pour la photo : le débardeur tricoté, le pantalon en laine, la chemise (en lin ?) pas super bien repassé.
de la brillantine dans les cheveux.

jadis avant le sport business, certains sportifs (cyclisme par exemple) étaient ouvriers la semaine 

alors sportif des années 30/50 ?


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Un champion de hockey sur glace ?


Le pays dont l'inconnu est originaire n'a jamais été très bien classé mondialement en hockey. Mais les voisins eux, sont très forts.


Romuald a dit:


> grave question...
> L'indice est-il dans le fond de l'image, dans le 'ça roule bien' ou dans le 'sang d'encre' ?



non (voir la réponse à bompi), oui, oui.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Le pays dont l'inconnu est originaire n'a jamais été très bien classé mondialement en hockey. Mais les voisins eux, sont très forts.
> 
> 
> non (voir la réponse à bompi), oui, oui.



Américain ?
Mais donc, oui ou non: notre inconnu est il joueur/champion de hockey ?


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2011)

il n'est ni joueur de hockey, ni américain.

on reste en europe


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

un sportif ou du moins un "actif" (cyclisme, course automobile...) et écrivain ?


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2011)

Je pensais à un Néerlandais (qui aimaient à patiner en hiver sur les canaux gelés, avant le réchauffement planétaire et climatique) mais parmi ses voisins, aucuns ne brillent particulièrement dans ce sport.

Si on considère la Pologne, on compte la Tchéquie et la Russie, qui ne sont pas des manchots à ce sport.

Le monsieur serait-il polonais ?


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> un sportif ou du moins un "actif" (cyclisme, course automobile...) et écrivain ?


pas connu pour le sport&#8230; mais l'écriture, ça oui !



bompi a dit:


> Si on considère la Pologne, on compte la Tchéquie et la Russie, qui ne sont pas des manchots à ce sport.
> Le monsieur serait-il polonais ?



Pas polonais, mais avec la Tchéquie on se rapproche beaucoup.
Enfin, pour être plus juste avec la Tchécoslovaquie.

_0:05 Je sens d'ici le parfum de la dame en noir : je vais m'empresser de la rejoindre -je ne vous fais pas de mystère- dans la chambre jaune.
Rendez-vous à l'aube avec les nouvelles du jour._


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

autrichien alors ?
avec la pologne seule l'autriche a deux frontières avec la tchéquie et la slovaquie

j'ai pensé à stefan zweig (à cause de la moustache) mais c'est pas lui


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2011)

partez de Tchequie, passez en Slovaquie, vous arriverez en Hongrie.

nb : notre inconnu est plus jeune que zweig.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2011)

-> je vois que ça roule bien !
-> tu te fais un sang d'encre pour pas grand chose.
-> pas connu pour le sport mais l'écriture, ça oui !
-> Pas polonais, mais avec la Tchéquie on se rapproche beaucoup.
-> Enfin, pour être plus juste avec la Tchécoslovaquie.
-> _0:05 Je sens d'ici le parfum de la dame en noir : je vais m'empresser de la rejoindre -je ne vous fais pas de mystère- dans la chambre jaune.
->Rendez-vous à l'aube avec les nouvelles du jour._
->partez de Tchequie, passez en Slovaquie, vous arriverez en Hongrie.
->notre inconnu est plus jeune que zweig.


Voilà, c'était les nouvelles  du jour.


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2011)

Ce serait un écrivain hongrois, donc ? Je ne connais pas beaucoup la littérature magyare, juste un peu Kertész ou Sándor Márai. Et on dirait que ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre. J'en ai un troisième en réserve, mais encore faudrait-il que je retrouve son nom :rateau:

PS : au passage, je suis amateur de musique hongroise (avec entre autres connus Bartók et Liszt). Je me suis bien marré le jour où j'ai appris ce que Liszt signifie


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait un écrivain hongrois, donc ?



En fait, non.
Son métier impliquait qu'il écrive.
Mais il n'est pas écrivain au sens strict du terme.

Car ce qui le lit vraiment à l'écriture, nous en avons *tous* profité.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

László József Biró ?
Véritable inventeur du stylo bic dont le brevet a été racheté par le baron bich ?


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2011)

@jp.pilet

BRAVO !!!!

Pour le principe, on dira stylo à bille 
D'ailleurs, le nom biro reste associé dans de nombreux pays à cette fameuse invention démocratisée sous la marque BIC.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

C'est vrai que le stylo habille  ouais bon passons 

Allez restons avec nos compagnes : Elle a ri 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

Pour être complet je devrais dire : Elle a ri tout comme lui...


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Un rapport avec La vache qui rit ?


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2011)

ou la comagne d'un certain Harry ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Un rapport avec La vache qui rit ?



 non

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------




da capo a dit:


> ou la comagne d'un certain Harry ?



Je ne pense pas, même si elle ne manquait pas d'air


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2011)

Avant de voir la photo, j'avais pensé à Mme Clinton. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------

La dame semble asiatique. Est-elle asiatique d'Asie, ou d'Europe ou des Amériques ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

Asiatique d'Asie : si elle vit encore elle doit moins rire en ce moment


----------



## thunderheart (5 Avril 2011)

Donc un possible rapport avec qui se passe au Japon


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

une rescapé d'hirochima ou de nagasaki devenue une militante anti nucléaire célèbre au japon ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

Japonaise oui, mais qui n'avait rien à voir avec le nucléaire à ma connaissance même si elle aimait à se rapprocher des nues


----------



## da capo (5 Avril 2011)

trouver son métier nous aidera ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

Il me semble, même si ce qui l'a rendu célèbre n'est pas à proprement parler un métier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h58 ----------

Allez nouvel indice : Elle fait partie du groupe "c'est la première femme qui ...."


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2011)

Junko Tabei, première femme à atteindre le sommet de l'Everest, le 16 mai 1975. Elle est née dans la préfecture de Fukushima.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Junko Tabei, première femme à atteindre le sommet de l'Everest, le 16 mai 1975. Elle est née dans la préfecture de Fukushima.



 Bravo Cratès
Junko Tabei


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2011)

Les indices laissés étaient généreux ("elle aimait à se rapprocher des nues"...). 

J'espère que vous n'aurez rien contre ce sourire-là :


​





 :​


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2011)

C'est toi qui a recadré la photo ? Elle est en maillot de bain ou en tenue d'Ève ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2011)

Mais.... Mais.... Mais enfin.... Je croyais que tes centres d'intérêts étaient purement culturels !  

Maillot de bain (le recadrage était déjà fait, mais on trouve aussi des photos avec le reste). Mais le côté pin-up n'est pas ce qui mérite le plus d'être retenu d'elle.


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2011)

Européenne, américaine ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2011)

Européenne.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Mais.... Mais.... Mais enfin.... Je croyais que tes centres d'intérêts étaient purement culturels !


Et les libertins, ne contribuent-ils pas à la culture ? Hmmm ? 


> Maillot de bain (le recadrage était déjà fait, mais on trouve aussi des photos avec le reste). Mais le côté pin-up n'est pas ce qui mérite le plus d'être retenu d'elle.


La question était d'ordre pratique : sans maillot de bain ç'aurait pu être une propagandiste du naturisme. En maillot de bain, ça peut être une championne de natation, par exemple.

Est-ce une sportive ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2011)

Pas une sportive. Je ne sais rien quant à ses opinions sur le naturisme. Un indice : de par sa naissance, elle était partagée entre deux pays. Cela a, au moins en partie, déterminé son destin.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

un petite air d'ingrid bergman... mais c'est pas elle...

une franco allemande ?


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Avril 2011)

Sportive ?
Artiste ?
Mannequin ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h19 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Les indices laissés étaient généreux ("elle aimait à se rapprocher des nues"...).



Juste une remarque pour rendre à César... Dans le cas de Jungo Tabei le premier indice : "Elle à ri comme lui" faisait bien allusion à comme lui "il a ri"= Hillary... sir Edmund le 1e homme à avoir atteint le sommet de l'Everest !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h23 ----------

Denise Perrier Miss Monde 1953 ?


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2011)

C'est fou mais on dirait que non.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2011)

Son charme a pu être parfois un atout dans l'activité qui lui a valu une certaine notoriété. Mais ne vous focalisez pas sur cet aspect des choses. Ni modèle, ni mannequin, ni actrice. Elle était franco-britannique.


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Avril 2011)

Femme politique ?
Ou femme d'homme politique ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2011)

Pas une femme politique, ni une femme d'homme politique. Veuve très jeune par ailleurs. Et elle n'a guère survécu à son mari.


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2011)

scientifique ?
artiste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2011)

L'activité dans laquelle elle s'est illustrée n'est pas vraiment un métier au sens ordinaire du mot. Il y faut sans doute une certaine forme de talent, mais il serait très abusif de la classer parmi les arts... Par ailleurs elle en est morte.


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Avril 2011)

Aventurière ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------

Ou exploratrice ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

trop tard pour fouiller sur le web mais les indices de cratès me font pensé :

morte presque en mème temps que son mari : fin tragique, jeune age
activité : talent mais pas art, beauté physique qui peut joué

hypothèse : espionne (ou résistante considéré comme tel par l'ennemi) exécutée avec son mari lui aussi "espion" ?


a suivre


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Avril 2011)

Peut-être bien MATA HARI ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------

De son vrai nom Margaretha Zelle ... mais d'origine Néerlandaise et non allemande... Va falloir encore chercher ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2011)

La première femme à se faire photographier les seins nus sur une plage ? :love:


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2011)

J'avais pensé à la belle néerlandaise mais la photo présentée ne correspond pas à son époque, entre 1870 et 1917.



thunderheart a dit:


> La première femme à se faire photographier les seins nus sur une plage ? :love:


L'hypothèse naturiste a rapidement été levée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

ou exploratrice bouffée par les derniers canibales.
ils ont cuisiné le mari en plat de résistance et elle a servi de dessert.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2011)

Il s'agit effectivement d'une espionne. Son mari ne l'était pas, mais a été tué au combat comme officier de la Légion étrangère.

Vous savez déjà qu'elle est franco-britannique. Il ne reste plus qu'à trouver son identité (elle est réellement célèbre : statue en buste d'elle au centre de Londres, musée voué à son souvenir, plaques à son nom dans des lieux où elle a vécu, film de 1958 inspiré de sa vie...).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

violette szabo, exécutée à ravensbruck en février 45

(merci gougeul car je connaissais pas du tout)


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2011)

Un destin tragique, pour le moins.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

elle était jolie, visage doux, et fut une héroine et une martyre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

je fais mon goujat sans attendre la valid de cratès :rose:

avant d'aller déjeuné, petite image pour grand bonhomme :





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a une démarche méthodique. Il n'a pas volé ses lauriers. Il s'agissait bien de Violette Szabo. 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violette_Szabo


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2011)

Le monsieur est-il africain ?
Quelque _libertador_ du continent ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

il n'est pas africain


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2011)

Américain ?

Brésilien ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Par ses origines : américain mais au sens large (continent)
mais pas par sa nationalité


----------



## da capo (7 Avril 2011)

donc d'amérique du sud ? ou centrale ?

tu n'as pas répondu clairement à bompi lorsqu'il suggérait un profil de "libérateur".

a-t-il eu une action politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

attention : origines aux amériques mais état-civil d'un autre état, non américain (ni nord, sud ou central)
personnage politique, historique mème

il a contribuer activement à "libérer" mais pas au sens de bompi


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2011)

S'agit-il de quelque chose qui s'apparente aux droits civiques ? 

Par ailleurs, s'il n'est ni de nationalité américaine ni de nationalité africaine (au sens où il n'a aucune des nationalités des pays de ces deux continents), serait-il de nationalité européenne ?
Anglaise, néerlandaise ou française ? Mais résidant aux Antillles, par exemple ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> S'agit-il de quelque chose qui s'apparente aux droits civiques ?
> 
> Par ailleurs, s'il n'est ni de nationalité américaine ni de nationalité africaine (au sens où il n'a aucune des nationalités des pays de ces deux continents), serait-il de nationalité européenne ?
> Anglaise, néerlandaise ou française ? Mais résidant aux Antillles, par exemple ?



difficile de répondre sans dévoilé trop ! 

. oui il est de nationalité européenne
. il a pu agir sur des questions de droits civiques mais son importante participation à des actions de libération la plus célèbre ne concerne pas cette question des droits civiques
. les antilles : piste à suivre (entre autres)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2011)

C'est un Guyanais. Félix Éboué. Un homme admirable, effectivement, dans une époque qui compte tant de fausses gloires.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Félix_Éboué


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est un Guyanais. Félix Éboué. Un homme admirable, effectivement, dans une époque qui compte tant de fausses gloires.
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Félix_Éboué



bravo cratès ! 

et il est bon de rapeler dans cette france "bizarre" (on en dira pas plus ici...) que l'afrique a activement participer à la résistance et à la libération, avec des hommes comme félix éboué, le "guyanais d'afrique".
de gaulle lui devait beaucoup.
les africains aimeraient qu'on n'oublie pas cela.

-----------
de nouveau à cratès de nous trouver un ou une inconnu célèbre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2011)

Pas de jolie espionne héroïque cette fois. Juste un témoin de l'histoire et de la tragédie.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

ah ben on est encore bien barés pour le chercher encore longtemps celui la... :rateau:




enfin il peut pas ètre pire à trouver que le mont hakkoda ! ...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Avril 2011)

Grec ?


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Avril 2011)

Même si ce n'est pas lui vue la définition de Cratès, il a quand même un p'tit air de Paul Anka, vous trouvez pas ?:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

il a quelque chose d'oriental c'est vrai.

un juif séfarade ?
un chrétien d'orient ?
un palestinien ?


----------



## thunderheart (7 Avril 2011)

ou du chanteur de Depeche Mode, Dave Gahan :love:


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> ou du chanteur de Depeche Mode, Dave Gahan :love:


 avec une belle moumoute !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

C'est un Français, juif polonais d'origine.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Avril 2011)

Serge Klarsfeld ? Mais il  était hongrois d'origine je crois et non polonais

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------

ou plutôt roumain


----------



## 'chon (8 Avril 2011)

Un _Vieux Con_ ?


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2011)

Euh... C'est-à-dire ?


----------



## 'chon (8 Avril 2011)

Et bien, un fils d'immigrés polonais et juifs. Dont les mémoires sont célèbres.. 
Quelqu'un que j'admire et que j'ai cru reconnaitre. Mais si c'est lui, je ne voudrais pas trop en dire de suite.. Tu vois?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

Il ne s'est pas fait connaître par l'écriture. Pourtant il a laissé un important témoignage.


----------



## 'chon (8 Avril 2011)

L'illustration non-plus..?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

Hé hé... Le camarade 'chon est sur la bonne piste, celle du crayon, du fusain et du pinceau.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Avril 2011)

André Blondel ?


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas René Goscinny, donc, qui n'est guère connu pour ses dessins (il a dessiné, un temps).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

"un témoin de l'histoire et de la tragédie" ai-je signalé... Son uvre peut être résumée à cela.


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2011)

Louis Mitelberg ? Son profil pourrait correspondre mais je ne trouve pas de photo de lui jeune.


----------



## 'chon (8 Avril 2011)

Moi je pensais à Topor..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas Topor. Qui était, à mon humble avis, un génie. Je ne dirai pas cela de mon personnage. Mais, encore une fois, ce qu'il a vécu est au centre de son oeuvre.


----------



## da capo (8 Avril 2011)

Robert Giordan ?

Edit = non.

Plutôt : Tim / Louis Mitelberg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas Tim. Un indice : son nom francisé est presque identique à son nom de naissance, à une légère modification près.

Edit : je n'avais pas vu que bompi avait cité en premier Louis Mitelberg ; désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

pas le temps de jouer ce jour.
je suis de loin.

dis donc cratès pour tes prochains personages ou lieux, tu nous choisis quelque chose de gai ! entre les pauvres troufions japs morts dans la neige, la jolie espionne fusiller par les nazis ou ton actuel témoin de la tragédie, il va falloir bientot jouer à ce jeu avec une boite d'antidépressuers à porté de main !!! :rateau:


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2011)

Pas de problème  Mais là je suis peu inspiré.

Ce serait un homme né dans les années 30 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

IVANOE, tu n'as que trop raison... Mais j'ai farfouillé dans les uvres complètes des einsatzgruppen récemment (pour raisons professionnelles) et ça a dû déteindre un peu sur mon tempérament. :rose:  En même temps, les humains se relèvent des tragédies lorsqu'ils y survivent, et leur résilience devrait nous donner confiance en l'avenir.

Mon personnage est né au début du siècle, en Pologne. Il est venu ensuite en France et a été naturalisé.


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2011)

Les Einsatzgruppen... Effectivement de quoi ruminer quelques idées sombres.

Note que la présente recherche amène à des sites que je ne fréquente guère  Ça va finir par me déprimer :rateau:


----------



## 'chon (8 Avril 2011)

Walter Spitzer ? Il a connu Buchenwald avec Elie Wiesel etc..


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Les Einsatzgruppen... Effectivement de quoi ruminer quelques idées sombres.
> 
> Note que la présente recherche amène à des sites que je ne fréquente guère  Ça va finir par me déprimer :rateau:



j'agrée complètement ! je ne connaissais pas et ça confirme que notre cerveau renferme des coins bien sombres, pour agir ainsi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

Il y a des points communs entre eux, mais Spitzer est trop jeune d'une génération. Mon personnage était bien adulte en 1939. Il a été mobilisé dans l'armée française. C'était avant d'être déchu de sa nationalité par les lois de Vichy, du fait de la révision d'un certain nombre de naturalisations. Il vous est facile de deviner les suites possibles... En évoquant l'expérience des camps, on se rapproche en tout cas de la solution.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> En évoquant l'expérience des camps, on se rapproche en tout cas de la solution.



tu fais sans le savoir des presque jeux de mots macabres ! :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2011)

Fichtre ! Je ne l'avais pas vu venir celui-là...


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2011)

Bon, on continue à se flageller encore quelques années en évoquant les atrocités de la bête immonde dont le ventre est toujours fécond, ou on essaye de passer à autre chose ?

Genre un nouvel indice -décisif- , par exemple ...


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2011)

Bertolt Brecht ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, on continue à se flageller encore quelques années en évoquant les atrocités de la bête immonde dont le ventre est toujours fécond, ou on essaye de passer à autre chose ?
> 
> Genre un nouvel indice -décisif- , par exemple ...



J'ai donné des indices biographiques à chaque réponse. Et rien ne t'interdit de poser une question intéressante de nature à faire avancer les choses, par exemple.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2011)

Hé hé .... je savais que ça t'agacerait...   

Bon, sélection de questions intéressantes de nature à faire avancer les choses (et donc de se rapprocher de la solution ):

A-t-il fait personnellement l'expériences des camps ?

quelles sont ses initiales ? 

le titre de son dernier ouvrage ?

était-il ami du papa de BHL ?

*edit:* 
t'as pas répondu à Bompi, du coup on ne sait pas si c'est Bertolt Brecht


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Hé hé .... je savais que ça t'agacerait...



Je savais bien que tu prendrais ma réponse pour de l'agacement (et tu savais sans doute que je savais que...).  

Résumons-nous. Français, Juif polonais d&#8217;origine, né au début du XXe siècle. A très légèrement modifié son nom pour le franciser. Artiste (dessin, peinture), qui a témoigné d&#8217;une tragédie historique à travers son oeuvre. Mobilisé en 1939. Déchu par Vichy de sa nationalité française. Lié à l&#8217;univers des camps de concentration. 

Il a fait personnellement l'expérience des camps (Auschwitz-Birkenau et Mauthausen) et a survécu (il est décédé en 1985). Il a livré ensuite un témoignage unique à double titre : l'un des rares peintres et dessinateurs professionnels à avoir rendu compte d'un camp d'extermination d'après son vécu ; l'un des très rares survivants d'un _sonderkommando _chargé de vider la chambre à gaz de ses morts et de les incinérer ensuite. Si on fouine un peu sur des sites consacrés à la Shoah, on finit forcément par tomber sur un de ses tableaux ou un de ses dessins. Son prénom évoque un grand roi d'Israël.


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> je donne la réponse



Parce qu'il suffit de demander 'peintre de la shoah' à gougueule, et on trouve tout de suite  David Olere


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2011)

Sam Ringer, le père de Catherine Ringer était peintre, français né en Pologne et mort en 1986. J'étais pas loin, là.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Avril 2011)

Et de deux pour Romuald !


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2011)

Bon, alors j'attends pas la confirmation si j'ai bien compris ?

Hop : 





Bien entendu, comme je ne suis pas chien vous le connaissez tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Parce qu'il suffit de demander 'peintre de la shoah' à gougueule, et on trouve tout de suite  David Olere



Ce qui légitime a posteriori ma réticence à délivrer, sur cette énigme précise, trop d'indices en même temps. Mais elle a duré ce qu'il fallait.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, alors j'attends pas la confirmation si j'ai bien compris ?
> 
> Hop :
> 
> ...


Encore une photo qui ne passerait pas le filtre de la régie publicitaire de la RATP 

Je veux bien croire que je connais le monsieur, mais sans doute ce qu'il a fait, pas son visage. Alors : écrivain ? Les années 60 ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2011)

Pas écrivain.
Sa carrière a commencé bien avant les années 60, et aurait sans doute perduré au-dela s'il n'était pas mort au tout début des années 70.


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> écrivain ? Les années 60 ?



Non, pas écrivain au sens strictement littéraire

Années 60 ? pas seulement.

Romuald, je fais quoi ?
Je les laisse chercher ou je réponds de suite ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2011)

C'est comme tu le sens, moi je vais me coucher car demain j'ai tondeuse et barbeuc'


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> _Bien entendu_, comme je ne suis pas chien vous le connaissez tous



_Comme de bien entendu_, c'est Georges van PARYS

Moi je vais me coucher aussi, car j'ai eu bétonnière aujourd'hui&#8230;

Je vous trouve une nouvelle inconnue cette nuit et je reviens.

Ciao


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2011)

Jamais entendu parler de ce monsieur.


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2011)

Bon finalement, l'inspiration est venue rapidement :




A vous de trouver qui peut être cette fée.


----------



## shogun HD (10 Avril 2011)

la maman de nolwen leroy ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2011)

actrice ? années 30 ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Jamais entendu parler de ce monsieur.


Un cinéphile comme toi ? On va te croire...


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> la maman de nolwen leroy ?



française, oui.



Pamoi a dit:


> actrice ? années 30 ?



non, pas actrice.

années 30, non plus.


----------



## 'chon (10 Avril 2011)

Une fée.. Il y en a bien une qui a dormi chez moi et qui boit son pastis maintenant, une vieille fée..:love: mais je ne pense pas que ce soit elle. Dommage..


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2011)

C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fée la meilleure soupe&#8230; au choux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Une fée.. Il y en a bien une qui a dormi chez moi et qui boit son pastis maintenant, une vieille fée..:love: mais je ne pense pas que ce soit elle. Dommage..


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Avril 2011)

Princesse ? ... Même en France où nous sommes coutumier du "fait du prince"


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2011)

Non, il ne s'agit pas d'une princesse.

S'agissant du mot fée que vous n'avez pas manqué de repérer, il fait référence à ce qui l'a rendue illustre.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Avril 2011)

Peu d'inspiration  
Dessinatrice ? 
Années 50 ? 
Femme politique ?


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Peu d'inspiration



Je vois ça !
Mais le soleil ne nous encourage pas à rester à chercher 




jp.pilet a dit:


> Dessinatrice ?
> Années 50 ?
> Femme politique ?



non, non et non

Elle s'est rendue célèbre à la fin du XIXème siècle.

grâce aux deux indices déjà révélés


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Avril 2011)

Ecrivain(e) ?


----------



## 'chon (11 Avril 2011)

Ma fée aussi avait le balcon fleuri! mais je m'égare.. 

Tendance à me faire trop d'cinéma.. ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

a tout hasard : un rapport avec la "fée électricité" ?


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Ecrivain(e) ?



non



'chon a dit:


> Ma fée aussi avait le balcon fleuri! mais je m'égare..
> 
> Tendance à me faire trop d'cinéma.. ?



toi tu sais qui c'est.



IVANOE a dit:


> a tout hasard : un rapport avec la "fée électricité" ?



indirect


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

la réponse faite à chon nous orienterait vers une personalité des métiers du spectacle fin 19 début 20 qui utilisait les nouvelles technologies de l'époque ?

elle aurait été célèbre dans un role de fée ?

je relis la réponse de chon et je me lance : jeanne bourgeois alias mistinguett ?


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> la réponse faite à chon nous orienterait vers une personalité des métiers du spectacle fin 19 début 20 qui utilisait les nouvelles technologies de l'époque ?
> 
> elle aurait été célèbre dans un role de fée ?
> 
> je relis la réponse de chon et je me lance : jeanne bourgeois alias mistinguett ?



On s'approche, on s'approche.
Elle n'est pas célèbre dans un rôle de fée mais une certaine fée est associée à elle.

Les nouvelles technologies de l'époque (fin XIXème) sont ce qui la rend illustre.

Ce n'est pas Jeanne Bourgeois.

ps : vous ne semblez pas vouloir exploiter le deuxième indice


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2011)

Serait-ce, par exemple, la première actrice/cantatrice enregistrée (sur des rouleaux de cire) ?


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Serait-ce, par exemple, la première actrice/cantatrice enregistrée (sur des rouleaux de cire) ?



C'est une première en effet, mais pas la première actrice/cantatrice.

autres infos : elle a reçu la Légion d'Honneur et est morte aux Etats Unis en 1968.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




Cratès a dit:


>



Je n'ai pas réagi immédiatement mais en fait, cette illustration pourrait nous rapprocher de notre inconnue


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

la fée clochette ?
actrice dans le premier peter pan (muet ?) ?

la flemme d'aller sur gougeule... 

edit : pas possible - premier peter pan muet en 1924 et pas d'actrice française


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2011)

Ahhhh, vous êtes un peu dans les _*choux*_

Ce n'est pas une actrice !

Mais la _lumière_ va se faire, d'ici peu.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2011)

Pas actrice, pas cantatrice. Modèle pour les publicités ?


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2011)

C'est marrant&#8230;

Être lié au monde naissant de l'image ne pourrait se faire qu'en étant actrice, modèle ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> moi aussi je donne la réponse...



Donc on tape 'première réalisatrice', et m'sieu G nous donne mamzelle W qui nous donne Alice Guy.

Moi par contre je laisse la main, j'ai laissé bosser les autres


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2011)

On pouvait aussi mettre "fée choux" pour arriver quasi directement à Alice Guy&#8230;

Qui le veut prend la main.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> C'est marrant
> 
> Être lié au monde naissant de l'image ne pourrait se faire qu'en étant actrice, modèle ?



Non, mais l'époque ne regorgeait pas de peintres ou photographes féminines reconnues ou de  réalisatrices. Les réflexes ont la vie dure.


----------



## 'chon (13 Avril 2011)

Dans ce cas, puis-je faire une proposition ?






un regard clair, insondable, plus sombre que le plus sombre des regards..

A vous..
​


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2011)

tiens&#8230; je viens de voir cette photo dans la galerie flickr d'une amie&#8230; tiens&#8230; 

t'es chiante, t'aurais pu mettre le titre !


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2011)

est-on dans le domaine des arts ?

a-t-on affaire à une européenne ?


----------



## 'chon (13 Avril 2011)

oui et oui

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h19 ----------

alèm..  je fais comme je peux!


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2011)

mouais&#8230; :mouais: tu fais une bise à ma chérie pour la peine ! :love:


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2011)

'chon a dit:


> oui et oui



C'est pas si souvent qu'on me dit oui 

Alors je continue 

comédienne ?
danseuse ?


----------



## 'chon (13 Avril 2011)

faudrait déjà qu'elle soit avec moi. 
c'est ma peine..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h33 ----------

Allez!  haut les curs ! 

Me sens l'âme d'une fée Carabine ce matin. Comme elle souvent..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

mireille delunsch ?


----------



## 'chon (13 Avril 2011)

Non.
Ni danseuse ni comédienne ni chanteuse.
Elle fut un temps, mannequin mais quelque chose de plus intense et douloureux cherchait à s'exprimer en elle..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

au fait : mème si c'est implicite c'est bien une contemporaine ?


----------



## 'chon (13 Avril 2011)

Elle a traversé le 20ème siècle et l'Atlantique aussi..


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2011)

Une plasticienne française naturalisée américaine, par exemple ?


----------



## 'chon (13 Avril 2011)

Elle y a fini ses jours et passé une partie de son enfance.


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2011)

Tous les indices mènent à Niki de Saint Phalle, mais je ne la reconnais pas ....


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2011)

J'ai aussi pensé à Niki de Saint Phalle, mais non.
J'ai pensé un instant à Catherine Ribeiro mais non :/

Et puis, je ne suis même pas sûr qu'elle soit française, d'autant que 'chon ne le dit pas clairement.

J'ai bien pensé à une photographe mais&#8230; zut ! je tourne en rond.


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai aussi pensé à Niki de Saint Phalle, mais non.



Ben finalement .... p'têt bien que si quand même ...












non ??


----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ben finalement .... p'têt bien que si quand même ...



P'têt ben qu'si finalement:/

rraaahhhh, pourquoi je l'ai pas trouvée avant cette photo


----------



## 'chon (13 Avril 2011)

Bravo les gars ! 

Niki de St Phalle. Pas fan de son &#339;uvre mais de cette Nana OUI!

Un film documentaire a d'ailleurs été produit par Arte en 2010 : 
Niki de St Phalle et Jean Tinguely, les Bonnie and Clyde de l'art. 
A voir absolument, c'est passionnant!

Et j'emmènerai bien ma fille au Jardin des Tarots, en Toscane.


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2011)

C'était aussi mon premier choix (pour la ressemblance) mais les indications m'amenaient aussi à Louise Bourgeois (pas ressemblante du tout). Bien joué Pamoi (ou da capo) ?


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Bien joué Pamoi (ou da capo) ?



C'est pas moi


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> C'est pas moi



Copieur !


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2011)

Une photo... Une photo...:rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (14 Avril 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Une photo... Une photo...:rateau:



La voici: (désolé du retard )





​


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2011)

chef d'orchestre dirigeant un morceau de bravoure post-romantique ? (berlioz, weber, etc&#8230; )


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2011)

le demi-frère anglais de Bruce Lee ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> chef d'orchestre dirigeant un morceau de bravoure post-romantique ? (berlioz, weber, etc )



Un peu facile, non ? ...  
Quant au romantisme, je ne suis pas certain qu'il ait un jour effleuré l'esprit de notre bonhomme ....



da capo a dit:


> le demi-frère anglais de Bruce Lee ?



Euh .... comment dire .... non.


----------



## 'chon (14 Avril 2011)

Bompi, j'avais compris que tu pensais à Louise.. difficile d'en donner sans en dire trop aussi.
Ça s'apprend..


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Un peu facile, non ? ...
> Quant au romantisme, je ne suis pas certain qu'il ait un jour effleuré l'esprit de notre bonhomme ....



bon ok il dirige du Wagner alors !


----------



## Pamoi (14 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon ok il dirige du Wagner alors !



c'est plus dans l'esprit, ça ...


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> c'est plus dans l'esprit, ça ...



bah oui mais je n'y reconnais pas Karajan !  (et encore moins Solti et Toscanini )

bon, un anglais ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Avril 2011)

Pas britannique, non


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

On dirait plutôt un torero&#8230;





D'ailleurs, ça fait mal&#8230;


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2011)

Ou un Espagnol dansant.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Avril 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> On dirait plutôt un torero





bompi a dit:


> Ou un Espagnol dansant.



Pas de taureaux ni d'espagnols dans cette affaire 

PS:



Franck72 a dit:


> [image]aie ça pique[/image]
> 
> D'ailleurs, ça fait mal



C'est marrant, mais ça me fait pas mal du tout ...


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2011)

Bon : il chante, le monsieur ?


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

Un tenor, un baryton&#8230; ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Avril 2011)

ni lyrique, ni variétés: pas chanteur non plus, donc.

Allez un p'tit indice :
Homme à femmes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2011)

Ted Bundy.









Edit : pour voir la même photo que celle proposée par Pamoi, cf. http://twistedminds.creativescapism.com/most-notorious/ted-bundy/tb-multimedia/​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

american psycho....


----------



## Pamoi (14 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Ted Bundy.



Bravo !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2011)

Un joyeux drille ce Ted Bundy.

Voici mon personnage :


----------



## Franck72 (14 Avril 2011)

J'aime bien ses montures de lunettes&#8230;

Un explorateur quelconque ?

Quoiqu'il a une tête de cinéaste&#8230; je sais pas pourquoi&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas un cinéaste, ni un explorateur, mais on n'est pas si loin de la vérité dans les deux cas. Disons qu'il est très lié à l'image et qu'il a dû souvent crapahuter.


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Avril 2011)

Dans le style de Philippe de Dieuleveult ? Même s'il n'y ressemble pas tout à fait ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait comparable. Son métier le contraignait parfois à aller à l'aventure. Mais ce n'était pas son métier d'aller à l'aventure. Un indice : c'était un Britannique.


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2011)

journaliste ?
ethnologue ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2011)

Journaliste.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2011)

Genre correspondant de guerre ?


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

Je verrais bien un photographe, genre Capa ou autre&#8230;


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2011)

C'était l'idée, en effet


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

donc :
photo-journaliste (ou photo-reporter) ?
journaliste reporter radio ou télé ?
journaliste reporter écrit ?

j'avais pensé à don mc cullin (photo-reporter anglais qui a couvert le vietnam) mais c'est pas lui.


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2011)

Quelqu'un comme George Rodger ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Vous êtes brûlants : photographe et reporter , il s'est illustré notamment au Vietnam. Un lien avec Capa aussi (assez malheureux, paraît-il...). C'était vraiment une pointure dans son domaine et ses photos sont archi-connues.


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2011)

larry burrows


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Oui. Un maître, disparu comme Capa en Indochine (son hélico a été abattu au-dessus du Laos). Jeune laborantin en Grand-Bretagne en 1944, il aurait raté par fébrilité le développement des photos que Capa avait prises du débarquement, mais cette version des choses est contestée... 

Pour ceux qui ne connaissaient pas, il est l'auteur de cette couverture mythique : 








​

Le pilote agonisant au premier plan est le lieutenant Magel. Le mitrailleur de l'hélico, dont l'arme vient de s'enrayer, est le lance corporal James Farley. Sur la gauche, blessé et étreignant le bras de son camarade, le sergent Owens.


À di capo. ​


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> À di capo. [/LEFT]



d*a* capo fera l'affaire.


----------



## rabisse (15 Avril 2011)

Avec le temps..... Larry Bird roi du shoot a trois points ?


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2011)

Désolé, tu n'as pas fait un *carton* 

Mais c'était bien essayé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2011)

Apparemment, je deviens dyslexique, cher d*a* capo... :rose:  

Le maillot au nom de Pierce a-t-il une signification par rapport à l'énigme ?


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2011)

Je ne crois pas, mais je vais vérifier.

En tout cas, rien à voir avec le basket


----------



## Franck72 (15 Avril 2011)

Peut-être le numero 3 sur le ballon ?

Business man ?


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2011)

Le 3 ne porte pas de sens pour moi.

Mais il s'agit bien d'un homme d'affaires.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Avril 2011)

Vivant ou pas ?


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2011)

oui, oui
et pété de tunes


----------



## Pamoi (15 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> pété de tunes



Bah en principe c'est le propre des hommes d'affaires 

Edit 
un rapport avec l'industrie musicale ?


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bah en principe c'est le propre des hommes d'affaires
> 
> Edit
> un rapport avec l'industrie musicale ?



Désolé : je n'ai pas vu l'édition du message.

Aucun rapport avec la musique.


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2011)

Personne ?

Ben, je vais quitter mon bureau pour aller au salon, puis ce sera la cuisine et enfin la chambre.

en 4 lettres

ciao


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2011)

Chambre en quatre lettres ? _room_.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Avril 2011)

le colonel Moutarde ??


----------



## Dp.hermes (16 Avril 2011)

Est-il milliardaire?

Américain?
Européen?


----------



## bompi (16 Avril 2011)

Il ressemble à George Soros déguisé en Tony Parker.


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Chambre en quatre lettres ? _room_.



Il y a de l'idée



Pamoi a dit:


> le colonel Moutarde ??



J'accuse Mademoiselle Rose dans le salon avec le couteau de cuisine&#8230;



Dp.hermes a dit:


> Est-il milliardaire?
> 
> Américain?
> Européen?



Multi-milliardaire mais il s'en défend.

Européen



bompi a dit:


> Il ressemble à George Soros déguisé en Tony Parker.



Soros est d'Amérique du Nord
L'inconnu est d'Europe du nord, mais réside maintenant en Suisse


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2011)

Soros est né à Budapest


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2011)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingvar_Kamprad

Monsieur Ikea. 

Il a une réputation d'Oncle Picsou, savamment entretenue par ses soins. Un journal suédois ayant affirmé qu'Ikea avait démarré grâce à des fonds apportés par des Nazis, Kamprad nia fermement : « Ils auraient pu m'accuser de meurtre... mais pas d'avoir emprunté de l'argent ». Il a raison. Il y a des limites à tout. Emprunter de l'argent... Et puis quoi encore ? :mouais:



Je ne vais pas pouvoir jouer dans la cour de récré pendant quelques jours (vacances...). Je laisse donc volontiers ma place, plutôt que de prendre le risque de tout bloquer.


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Soros est né à Budapest


oui, oui mais ce n'est pas vraiment là qu'il a bâti sa fortune 



Cratès a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingvar_Kamprad
> 
> Monsieur Ikea.
> 
> ...



Bravo Cratès !

Donc la main est à qui voudra la prendre.

Bon dimanche.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Avril 2011)

facile pour cet homme ouvert


----------



## shogun HD (17 Avril 2011)

alain prost ? :rateau:


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Avril 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> alain prost ? :rateau:



Non... Mais c'est vrai qu'il a une ressemblance, sportif et français lui aussi


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2011)

Qui c'est les plus forts évidemment c'est ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2011)

J'ignore qui c'est (et si je le savais je ne le dirais pas), mais il pourrait s'agir d'un joueur de rugby. _Ouvert_ = _ouvreur_ peut-être ? Et il semble porter un maillot ad hoc.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Avril 2011)

Un rapport avec les logiciels libres ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Avril 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> J'ignore qui c'est (et si je le savais je ne le dirais pas), mais il pourrait s'agir d'un joueur de rugby. _Ouvert_ = _ouvreur_ peut-être ? Et il semble porter un maillot ad hoc.



Toujours aussi efficace Cratès  c'est le bon chemin, sur toute la ligne... J'ajouterais meilleur probablement maintenant... Qu'avant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Qui c'est les plus forts évidemment c'est ...



C'est .... pas un footballeur mais rugbyman comme l'a dit Cratès


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2011)

phil bennet ?


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2011)

Guy Novès, jeune (disons : encore joueur) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Guy Novès, jeune (disons : encore joueur) ?



Bravo Bompi , Guy Novès bien sur avant même sa carrière au ST. Sûrement un des meilleurs entraîneur-Manager de ces 2 ou 3 dernières décades alors qu'il n'a été que 7 fois international.
Si le Stade T. est un club aussi exemplaire c'est un peu aussi grâce à lui.
A toi.


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2011)

Ça ne devrait pas être trop dur :


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Avril 2011)

Hispanique ?


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2011)

Non, française.

Je me demande si certains n'auraient pas déjà trouvé...


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2011)

George Sand&#8230;


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2011)

Juste pour info : google dispose d'une fonctionnalité permettant de faire des recherches d'image en spécifiant leurs largeur et hauteur.
Dans certains cas (ici par exemple) cela facilite énormément les choses. C'est pour cette raison que je n'ai pas répondu et envoyé un petit message en lousdé 

Mais cela n'enlève rien à la qualité de la réponse de ce cher alem qui lui connaissait parfaitement cette inconnue.

Non ?

Si, si&#8230;


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2011)

Voilà une fonction de Google que je n'utilise pas. 

C'est *alèm* qui s'y colle


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Voilà une fonction de Google que je n'utilise pas.
> 
> C'est *alèm* qui s'y colle



allez une énigme simple !


----------



## 'chon (18 Avril 2011)

Au Père Lachaise.. Alors voyons..


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Au Père Lachaise.. Alors voyons..



pas sûr qu'il fréquente assidument les lieux sauf pour retrouver certains de son époque.


----------



## 'chon (18 Avril 2011)

c'est qu'est ce que je voulais dire.. 

(j'le connais, j'le connais!) mais si, c'est pas lui, c'est l'autre !


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

'chon a dit:


> c'est qu'est ce que je voulais dire..
> 
> (j'le connais, j'le connais!) mais si, c'est pas lui, c'est l'autre !



ya des chances mais n'en tombe pas malade


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

C'est monsieur Spock ! j'l'ai reconnu sous son déguisement&#8230;

Un écrivain ?


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

Anglais ?


----------



## 'chon (18 Avril 2011)

Il a la classe de Paul Simonon mais c'est pas lui..  musicien?


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

Écrivain, musicien et ...  Pas anglais  "La classe de Simonon"  Tu es proche belle sur !


----------



## thunderheart (18 Avril 2011)

Bassiste américain de la fin des 70's ou des 80's ?
ps : Paul Simonon, dans Guns Of Brixton, avait la classe oui... Moins de cheveux maintenant :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

Chanteur plutôt mais pas américain  Pour les dates tu es bon, il joue encore mais très peu   Il est plus connu pour une autre activité


----------



## Franck72 (18 Avril 2011)

Ce serait-il lancé dans la peinture&#8230; ?

Généralement, ils aiment bien ça&#8230; une sorte de prolongement artistique.


----------



## 'chon (18 Avril 2011)

Il écrit des Chroniques? Français?

La peinture c'est Paul..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

pas ricain ni rosbif mais de langue anglaise quand mème ?
genre : canadien, australien, irlandais, sud-africain ou mème jamaiquin (il y a des jamaiquins blancs...) ?

ou alors européen (sauf angleterre) ?


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

Français mais pas peintre enfin pas à ma connaissance


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2011)

Histoire de faire avancer le Schmilblick : Didier Wampas (un peu épaissi) ?


----------



## 'chon (18 Avril 2011)

Caméra?


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Histoire de faire avancer le Schmilblick : Didier Wampas (un peu épaissi) ?



Wampas est plus jeune et moins punk (plus rockab') même si le monsieur a abandonné le "punk" proprement dit assez vite.



'chon a dit:


> Caméra?



oui


----------



## da capo (18 Avril 2011)

Avec bien du mal, mais ce visage me parlait !

FJ Ossang

http://blogs.lesinrocks.com/photos/files/2010/09/ossang-2low.jpg


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2011)

je vous conseille le coffret de ces films chez Potemkine !


----------



## da capo (18 Avril 2011)

Allez hop, c'est reparti.

3, 2, 1


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Avril 2011)

Indice...


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Indice...



après 3, 2, 1&#8230; partez !

je peux faire :
ready, steady, go !

est-ce plus clair ?

bon sinon, sans être informaticienne, elle a quelque chose de os x 10.5


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2011)

Rockeuse anglaise ?


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Rockeuse anglaise ?



Elle a fait beaucoup de choses, ce qui est inattendu pour une femme comme elle, mais pas de musique à ma connaissance.

Elle n'est pas anglaise, mais américaine.

nb : j'ai édité mon post précédent pour y ajouter quelques mots.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Avril 2011)

Google titillé avec "Femme leopard" donne de jolies choses en images


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Femme leopard



Très bien.

Les amateurs vont vite trouver de qui il s'agit.


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2011)

C'est un roman d'Alberto Moravia (_La femme léopard_).


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un roman d'Alberto Moravia (_La femme léopard_).



C'est un fait.

Mais notre inconnue n'est pas liée à la littérature.
Pourtant, Moravia a vu son oeuvre largement portée vers le cinéma.

Alors, je peux dire que on a pu voir notre inconnue féline dans une oeuvre filmée (plus d'une en fait).


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2011)

Elle a joué CatWoman ou dans un remake de La Féline ?


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Elle a joué CatWoman ou dans un remake de La Féline ?



Non, l'oeuvre filmée à laquelle je fais référence est bien loin des productions grand public.

Le terme oeuvre n'est pas innocent.


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2011)

allez, comme c'est les vacances&#8230; un petit indice :

le saviez-vous ? un muscle symétrique permet de rapprocher ou éloigner les testicules du corps de l'homme&#8230;


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

C'est pas le scrotum ?


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> allez, comme c'est les vacances un petit indice :
> 
> le saviez-vous ? un muscle symétrique permet de rapprocher ou éloigner les testicules du corps de l'homme



Tu veux dire que la dame fut, dans le passé, un monsieur ?
J'aurais au moins appris l'existence de ce muscle, à défaut de son nom  (le scrotum étant, je cite le Trésor de la langue française : "Enveloppe cutanée des testicules; p. méton., testicules.").


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Le muscle _crémaster _je pense


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

Effectivement : 





			
				Trésor etc. a dit:
			
		

> . ANAT. HUM. Faisceau musculeux suspenseur du testicule.



Sommes-nous avancés, pour autant ? :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Franck72 (21 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Tu veux dire que la dame fut, dans le passé, un monsieur ?
> J'aurais au moins appris l'existence de ce muscle, à défaut de son nom  (le scrotum étant, je cite le Trésor de la langue française : "Enveloppe cutanée des testicules; p. méton., testicules.").



Merci pour cette précision anatomique. :rateau:


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2011)

@ thunderheart : en effet, c'est bien de *cremaster* dont il s'agit (notez l'absence d'accent)

@ bompi : cette inconnue a toujours été *une* inconnue et même s'il lui manque quelque chose, ce n'est pas de testicules dont il s'agit.

Pourtant, sa destinée pourrait être résumée par un "elle a des c ouilles !".

n'oubliez pas vous qu'elle a été *femme leopard*&#8230;

Sans voir où vous allez vous vous rapprochez vraiment du but.

enfin, si *aCLR* passait par là, je suis certain qu'il trouverait de qui il s'agit très vite.

Dernière précision : elle n'a rien inventé, n'a rien écrit ni chanté.

@ Pamoi : même si elle a fait du *sport*, elle n'a pas fait d'avirons


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

pffffff ....

*Aimee Mullins
*


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> pffffff ....
> 
> *Aimee Mullins
> *



Ahhhhh ! quand même !

Femme, sportive, mannequin et mi-femme mi-leopard pour Matthew Barney dans Cremaster 3 (à voir !)


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

pas vu Cremaster, mais tu as aiguisé ma curiosité 

La nouvelle:




​


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2011)

elle a fondé un ordre ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

Non, pas du tout.


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2011)

alors je change de point de vue : c'est un autoportrait ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

pas artiste.


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

Elle est latino-américaine ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

Française


----------



## thunderheart (21 Avril 2011)

Agathe Clery ?


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2011)

Antillaise ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Avril 2011)

​ 


bompi a dit:


> Antillaise ?



Métropolitaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2011)

Soeur Louise Marie-Thérèse, dite "la Négresse de Moret", religieuse noire du couvent de bénédictines de Moret-en-Loing, qui se disait fille de Louis XIV.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Négresse_de_Moret


----------



## Pamoi (22 Avril 2011)

Magnifique, Cratès, tu es un être exceptionnellement doué et cultivé, merci de cette magnifique résolution - et si rapide- de l'énigme !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:          

En fait je me suis rendu compte un peu tard qu'en tapant "religieuse noire", elle arrivait en 1ère position !! 





Cratès a dit:


> Tout le plaisir de l'énigme réside dans le dévoilement progressif...



A toi la main, donc (et le bras avec, si ça peut flatter ton égo)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2011)

Peu connaissent sans doute son visage. Son uvre pourtant n'a plus rien de confidentiel.


​


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2011)

Ce qui veut dire qu'elle a été confidentielle pendant un temps 

Bon. On repart toujours du même point : la nationalité, l'époque, l'occupation qui vaut au personnage sa notoriété.
Au hasard : britannique. Photo prise dans les années 70. Intellectuel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2011)

Le grand public a pu découvrir son uvre essentielle par le biais d'un média populaire... Sans nécessairement savoir qu'il en était l'auteur. 

Et il est effectivement britannique. Mort il y a une trentaine d'années. C'était un artiste. Mais il ne serait pas absurde de le présenter aussi comme un technicien.


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2011)

Un musicien qui aurait inventé un instrument ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2011)

Il ne s'agit pas d'un musicien. Son art est, dans la classification de Hegel, à la fois le moins expressif et le plus matériel (évidemment, cela n'engage que Hegel...).


----------



## da capo (23 Avril 2011)

un architecte ?


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2011)

Je ne suis pas trop hégelien, d'une part parce que je ne l'ai jamais lu (ou si peu) d'autre part parce que, depuis Polybe (et ses erreurs) on sait que l'Histoire n'est _jamais_ finie. 

Bon, maintenant, je vais devoir chercher à résoudre l'énigme secondaire 

_edith_ : *da capo* a _déjà_ trouvé. Cela dit, j'ai du mal à considérer l'architecture comme un art.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2011)

C'est bien un architecte.


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2011)

C'est lui qui a dessiné la fameuse usine de Battersea ? (_groiiiinnnkkk_)

_edith_ : un coup de Ouikipedia me montre que ce n'est pas la réponse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Avril 2011)

Ce qu'il a construit, des millions d'entre nous l'ont vu et revu sans avoir à se déplacer.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

un de ses batiments au générique d'une très célèbre émission ou série tv ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2011)

Pas qu'au générique et pas qu'un bâtiment... Mais tu brûles. Le *6*e sens, probablement...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

JE SUIS UN HOMME LIBRE, Sir Clough Williams-Ellis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Avril 2011)

L'architecte du village de Portmeirion, dans le Pays de Galles, décor de la série _Le Prisonnier_.

Sir Clough William-Ellis y a travaillé de 1925 à sa mort en 1978. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clough_Williams-Ellis


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2011)

bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

da capo a dit:


> bravo !



cratès a facilité les choses avec le n°6 ! 
ce village de portmarion corespond bien à l'ambiance décalé et suréaliste de la série mais en vrai ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé cette espèce de bonbonière... :mouais: 
c'est que l'archi en question était aussi un miliardaire et qu'il a donc eu les moyens de réalisé son fantasme. 
dans le mème genre vous trouverez la ville qu'a (soi disant) réalisé le grand dadais de prince charles quand il a eu la lubie de se prendre pour un architecte-urbaniste : une vision carément réac de la ville.

Bon allez zou je relance :






ce qu'on attribue à cette dame est sans doute un mythe... ou l'un des premiers coup de pub de l'histoire.
sa statue a perdu la tête au cours d'un événement historique majeur.​


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2011)

Hum. Que faut-il trouver, au juste ? Le sculpteur (ou la sculptrice), le personnage représenté, l'endroit où ça se trouve ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

la dame a bien existé et a été statufié.
le reste de la description ce sont juste quelques indices.
c'est elle qu'il faut trouver, comme d'hab !


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2011)

c'est joli ces briques rouges, ça me rappelle une région tiens&#8230;


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Avril 2011)

alèm a dit:


> c'est joli ces briques rouges, ça me rappelle une région tiens



Je ne crois pas que ça ressemble aux briques de Toulouse mais plutôt à un village ou banlieue minière ou anglaise ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

c'est pas chez les rosbifs et c'est à la campagne en plus ! 

la tète de la statue ne vous aporterait pas grand chose par contre observez bien ce qu'elle porte.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2011)

Une urne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2011)

Une urne ? Plutôt un pot de lait, à mon avis...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

l'ami cratès a déja trouver mais a la sympathie de laisser jouer


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2011)

Qui dit pot au lait fait penser à Pierrette.

Mais je trouve que ça ne ressemble pas trop à un pot au lait. L'est nul, ce scuplteur...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

à partir du lait on peut en faire des choses...


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2011)

Du beurre, de la crème fraîche, des fromages... Vu le nombre de fromages en France, on est parti pour un petit marathon (ou plutôt un Paris-Strasbourg ).

Les briques font penser au Nord, alors je dirais : une statue représentant l'inventrice de la Boulette d'Avesnes ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

tu approches de très prèt la réponse...

mais saches qu'il n'y a pas que le nord qui a des briques en france.
il y a de la brique quand la pierre n'est pas directement accessible ou trop chère, alors on utilise l'argile et on la cuit.
c'était avant le béton bien sur.

et pour le fromage en question, faut pas aller cherché bien loin...


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Avril 2011)

Marie Harel, c'est mon dernier mot, Jean-Ivanoë
(Tu as un clavier multilingue ? Parfois accentué, puis non, correcteur d'orthographe catalan ? )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Marie Harel, c'est mon dernier mot, Jean-Ivanoë
> (Tu as un clavier multilingue ? Parfois accentué, puis non, correcteur d'orthographe catalan ? )



Bravo ! 
marie harel : inventrice suposée du camembert.
sa statue à vimoutiers (orne) a été décapitée par les bombardements de la bataille de normandie en juin 44.

pour les accents : pas rigoureux en orthographe - un coup j'en mets un coup non :rose::rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2011)

Le camembert : une énigme avec de l'odeur et du goût...


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Avril 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bravo !
> *M*arie *H*arel : inventrice su*p*osée du camembert.
> *s*a statue à *v*imoutiers (*o*rne) a été décapitée par les bombardements de la bataille de *n*ormandie en juin 44.
> 
> pour les accents : pas rigoureux en orthographe - un coup j'en mets un coup non :rose::rateau:


Par politesse je n'avais pointé que les accents 
tu approches de très pr*èt*, faut pas aller cherch*é* bien loin
l'ami cratès a déj*a* trouv*e*r
la t*è*te de la statue ne vous a*p*orterait
la dame a bien existé et a été statufi*é*
co*r*espond
ambiance décal*é* et su*r*éaliste
il a donc eu les moyens de réalis*é*

Pour pénitence tu dois reprendre la main qui me serait revenue :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

:rose::rose::rose:

Je te promets d'essayer de faire un effort. 

Mais le jeu est le jeu : tu as trouvé, tu dois prendre la main.


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Avril 2011)

Bon, d'accord, voilà du phacile:


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Avril 2011)

Si tu avais comparé les photos, tu n'aurais pas posé la question 
La personne à trouver a un rapport éloigné avec Ivanoe.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> La personne à trouver a un rapport éloigné avec Ivanoe.



C'est Monsieur Bescherelle ?


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2011)

Heidegger a une petite moustaches, qui lui va parfaitement.

Un rapport avec IVANOE ? Quand même pas une photo de Walter Scott ? 

Je pensais à Richard Thorpe mais ce n'est pas lui non plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Avril 2011)

IVANOE est si proche de la solution, ce serait dommage de passer à côté. On pourrait croire à une histoire belge.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2011)

Je dois filer. Retour dans la journée.
Intellectuel, oui dans un sens.
Je crois que Cratès a trouvé


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Avril 2011)

Richard Thorpe ? avec Ivanhoé ? Bien sur pas Walter Scott un peu trop âgé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h32 ----------

Oups... je n'avais pas lu Bompi :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Relisez le message de Nouvoul un peu avant quand il me corrige mes fautes d'ortaugraffe ! 
C'est dans cette direction qu'il faut chercher confirme Cratès. L'inconnu est dans doute un spécialiste de la langue française (pas comme moi  ). 
Je vous laisse jouer...


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2011)

OK. Maurice Grévisse, donc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2011)

On l'écrit Grevisse (c'est un piège, comme Clemenceau, à qui j'ai attribué un accent des années durant... :rose. Il y a débat sur la prononciation (Gr*é*visse ou Gr*eu*visse ?).


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2011)

Bravo, à toi


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2011)

Donc :


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2011)

Je suis sûr que ce n'est pas Rhoda Scott ni Jimmy Smith


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2011)

En effet. La dame sait (excellemment) jouer du piano.
(cette photo est de loin la moins conventionnelle de celles que j'ai trouvées sur le réseau).


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mai 2011)

Holà... Y-a- quéqun ?
Française ?
Européenne ?
Musique classique ?


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2011)

Oui.
Donc oui.
Et encore oui.


----------



## Franck72 (2 Mai 2011)

Contemporaine ou bien ?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2011)

_quelle idée d'aller chercher ses photos sur des blogs japonais ! _

pour vous aider&#8230;







ou pas&#8230;


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2011)

Je vois qu'il y en a un qui a trouvé 

Je la connais essentiellement pour une interprétation des Préludes de Claude Debussy, publiée par EMI.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je la connais essentiellement pour une interprétation des Préludes de Claude Debussy, publiée par EMI.



ce qui est étonnant quand on sait qui sont les joyeux jeanfoutre du dessus !  

(on fait comme si je n'avais pas trouvé hein)


----------



## 'chon (2 Mai 2011)

Tu les connais tous, toi?
Moi non.. pas tous..
Et elle, tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'elle n'entre pas dans ma généalogie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2011)

Le tableau représente le groupe des Six : Germaine Tailleferre, Darius Milhaud, Arthur Honegger, Louis Durey, Francis Poulenc, Georges Auric (en haut à droite : Jean Cocteau). Le personnage central est la pianiste Marcelle Meyer (1897-1958), qui a été la première interprète des _Préludes_ de Debussy. S'agit-il du personnage de l'énigme ?


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2011)

Absolument.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2011)

C'est une trouvaille à la Cratèm ou à la Alès, compte-tenu du coup de pouce donné par alèm...  

Si celui-ci a une bonne idée sous la main, je lui cède volontiers la place. Sinon, je posterai quelque chose demain dans la soirée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2011)

Ils ont été associés à une même oeuvre, autant ne pas les séparer. Qui sont-ils (le monsieur et la dame) ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Ils ont été associés à une même oeuvre,[/IMG][/CENTER]



ben oui ça se voit : ils ont fait 2 enfants 

bon sinon au pif : les Delaunay ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2011)

Pas les Delaunay. Indice : l'un des enfants a marché dans les pas de ses parents.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2011)

Des fabricants de chaussures ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Des fabricants de chaussures ?






Pas vraiment. On est plus dans le domaine de l'art et de la littérature. Il a poursuivi leur oeuvre par piété filiale. Peut-être aussi pour être fidèle à lui-même.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2011)

Ces gens sont-ils français ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2011)

Ils sont français. L'homme avait par ailleurs des ancêtres dans le nord de l'Europe.


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2011)

Un peu au hasard, mais après tout c'est d'actualité : la famille Gallimard ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2011)

Ce n'est pas la famille Gallimard. Pour la répartition des rôles : la maman a eu une idée, le papa a créé une uvre à partir de cette idée, le fils a pris la suite. Je fais référence à une création dont la renommée est immense dans le monde francophone et bien au-delà.


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2011)

On pourrait penser à Frédéric Dard et sa petite famille, mais comme on dirait que les deux gamins sont des garçons, ça ne doit pas être ça.


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2011)

Un quelconque rapport avec le domaine religieux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2011)

Frédéric Dard ? Le domaine religieux ? 

Ni l'un ni l'autre. Le papa est mort prématurément un peu avant la guerre (celle de 1939-1945). Mais il avait déjà eu le temps de publier. Et pas pour le public qui a apprécié les _San Antonio_...


Une petite comptine pour installer l'ambiance et, peut-être, mettre sur la piste d'un personnage :


_Un crocodile s'en allant à la guerre
disait adieu à ses petits enfants
traînant la queue, la queue
dans la poussière
il s'en allait combattre les éléphants

Ah les crocrocro, les crocrocro, les crocodiles
sur les bords du Nil ils sont partis n'en parlons plus
Ah les crocrocro, les crocrocro, les crocodiles
sur les bords du Nil ils sont partis tout est fini_



[...]


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2011)

Tout ça me fait bien penser à Jean de Brunhoff, du coup.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2011)

Oui, il s'agissait des parents de Babar l'éléphant. Cécile de Bruhnhoff avait inventé le petit éléphant pour distraire ses fils, Jean de Brunhoff en a fait un personnage à part entière, repris après-guerre par Laurent de Brunhoff (Jean était mort de la tuberculose en 1937). Bien vu !


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2011)

Bien, c'est reparti, alors :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai pas vérifié sur gougeule images mais il me fait penser à quelqu'un avec qui il fallait prendre des gants si l'on voulait sérieusement s'entretenir avec lui.

Edit : je ne pense pas que ce soit lui.

alors question générale : un français d'origine méditeranéenne ? Pied-noir par exemple ? La photo semble daté des années 50.


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2011)

Tout à fait. Mais même dans ce cas, plusieurs options étant possibles, il faut être un peu plus explicite...

Mais c'est effectivement un sportif.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Je pensais à Marcel Cerdan.
Mais mème s'il lui ressemble je ne pense pas que ce soit lui.


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2011)

Ce n'est pas Marcel Cerdan et la boxe n'est pas le sport qu'il pratiquait (le monsieur est mort il y a un peu moins de cinq ans).

Allez ! pour avancer plus rapidement, quelques indices :

il fallait des gants, face à lui ;
1954 et 1956 sont deux années très importantes pour lui, sur le plan sportif pour l'une et sur le plan humain (personnel et moins personnel) pour l'autre.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mai 2011)

Foot ball bien sur : coupe du monde 1956 bien sur peut -être Just Fontaine ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------

1958 bien sûr


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2011)

Football, absolument.
Mais... vérifie les dates des Coupes du Monde ! 

J'ai bien mis les dates 1954 et 1956.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Mai 2011)

Il a vraiment une tête qui me revient mais... Français ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Ferenc Puskas 

plus de détails ici


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2011)

Absolument ! 1954, c'est pour cette finale de Coupe du Monde, étonnamment perdue face à la République Fédérale d'Allemagne [qu'il soupçonnait d'être dopée, je crois ; et on a appris récemment que c'était bien le cas... &#8212; c'est beau, le sport]

Et 1956, c'est l'écrasement de la naissante démocratie en Hongrie avec l'aide de l'URSS, qui infléchira sa vie personnelle (exil) et sa carrière (quelques temps plus tard : le Real Madrid).

Deux dates clefs, donc.

À toi la main.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 57942


C'est parti


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2011)

Ce jeune homme est en habit militaire, non ? Entre 1870 et 1914, je dirais.

Un jeune britannique qui aurait fait une brillante carrière politique ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce jeune homme est en habit militaire, non ? Entre 1870 et 1914, je dirais.
> 
> Un jeune britannique qui aurait fait une brillante carrière politique ?



Ce compatriote a eu effectivement une carrière militaire, mais pas que... plusieurs vies pour cet homme né avant 1870 et mort peu après 1914.


----------



## Franck72 (5 Mai 2011)

Écrivain, peintre, artiste en général ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

est-ce qu'il est mort sous l'uniforme pendant la grande guerre ?


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Écrivain, peintre, artiste en général ?



Il a écrit oui et ses travaux dans le domaine de l'ethnologie furent reconnus.



IVANOE a dit:


> est-ce qu'il est mort sous l'uniforme pendant la grande guerre ?



Il est bien mort brutalement pendant la grande guerre, mais pas sur le théâtre des opérations.

Voir la pièce jointe 57952


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2011)

Il s'agit de Charles de Foucauld

les photos : là et là


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Bingo.

A toi la main


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2011)

Cool

je relance une nouvelle énigme avec cette dame


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2011)

Une héroïne d'Agatha Christie ?


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2011)

pas vraiment, non


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2011)

Anglaise ? Américaine ? Au moins d'un pays du Commonwealth ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

On dirait qu'elle s'appuie sur un piano à queue.
C'est une pianiste ?


----------



## madrigual (5 Mai 2011)

Barbi Nation est un indice ?


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2011)

madrigual a dit:


> Barbi Nation est un indice ?



Comment t'as fait, tu travailles chez Mattel ?


----------



## madrigual (5 Mai 2011)

J'adôre jouer a la poupée
Voir la pièce jointe 57982


----------



## madrigual (5 Mai 2011)

un facile

indice : folie pas ordinaire

Voir la pièce jointe 57992


(le nom de miss Barbi : *RUTH HANDLER)*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Georges Bush fils qui a rechuté


----------



## madrigual (5 Mai 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Georges Bush fils qui a rechuté



Non, mais je crois qu'il a déposé une gerbe pour lui ... au AA
C'est de bon ton ,c'est l'heure l'apéro!


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mai 2011)

Charles Bukowski


----------



## da capo (5 Mai 2011)

Eh bien ! ce fut rapide. (pour ruth handler)


----------



## madrigual (5 Mai 2011)

Ma oui, c'est Charles, c'etait facile, pour l'apéro, maintenant on attend le digo et c'est ta tourné Thunderheart


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 58042


Bonne journée, à vous de jouer...


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Mai 2011)

Peintre ?
Français ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Peintre ?
> Français ?



Oui Oui 
Voir la pièce jointe 58052


----------



## madrigual (6 Mai 2011)

c'est quelklein qui voit la vie en bleue ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

madrigual a dit:


> c'est quelklein qui voit la vie en bleue ?



En bleu, en rose...
Si tu penses à Gargamel et à ses pires ennemis, tu fais fausse route.
Aucun rapport non plus avec le football :love:

Voir la pièce jointe 58072


----------



## madrigual (6 Mai 2011)

... C'est pas Peyo... Pas le coloriste de Domenech non plus ...
Est-il précurseur d'un mouvement particulier (l'aile de pigeon) ?


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Son oeuvre fut particulière et constante.

Une autre photo de cet éternel amoureux...
Voir la pièce jointe 58102


----------



## Pamoi (6 Mai 2011)

ça ressemblerait bien à Peynet, du coup


----------



## thunderheart (6 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça ressemblerait bien à Peynet, du coup



Bien vu, c'est bien Raymond Peynet, celui qui inspira "Les amoureux des banc public" à Georges Brassens

Voir la pièce jointe 58132


et dont vous avez un jour ou l'autre sûrement vu les dessins, peintures.
Voir la pièce jointe 58142


Pour l'anecdote, sa femme, sa muse, se nommait Denise Damour, pas de hasard 

À toi...


----------



## Pamoi (7 Mai 2011)




----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mai 2011)

Une ressemblance avec Charpin ?


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2011)

Je lui trouve un air méditerranéen, tendance hispanique. Ou alors, atlantique, tendance uruguayen ou argentin.
Encore une fois, l'époque serait le début du XXème siècle (les années trente, par exemple).


----------



## Pamoi (7 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Une ressemblance avec Charpin ?


Certes, mais encore ??  
Pas acteur, en tous cas



bompi a dit:


> Je lui trouve un air méditerranéen, tendance hispanique. Ou alors, atlantique, tendance uruguayen ou argentin.
> Encore une fois, l'époque serait le début du XXème siècle (les années trente, par exemple).


non à toutes tes hypothèses. Américain,  mort au début des années 30.


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2011)

Étazunien, donc. Côte Ouest alors ?

Serait-ce un entrepreneur ?


----------



## madrigual (7 Mai 2011)

entrepreneur atypique, une pièce de théâtre à été écrite à propos de sa vie, son point de vue des affaires et la relations fils, père.
stazunis, yes, mais on le connait bien ici aussi, et pas comme un "blaireau".


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2011)

King Camp Gillette ?

(mais je pense que, pour jouer le jeu, ceux qui trouvent doivent dire qu'ils ont trouvé...)


----------



## madrigual (7 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> King Camp Gillette ?
> 
> (mais je pense que, pour jouer le jeu, ceux qui trouvent doivent dire qu'ils ont trouvé...)



oui, oui, j'ai une bonne excuse ... c'était, comme qui dirait, généalogiquement évident pour wouam (j'ai pas dit gynécologiquement). 

En v'la un autre
Voir la pièce jointe 58212


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2011)

Français de la fin du XIXe ?


----------



## madrigual (8 Mai 2011)

Slt,

Fin XIX, oui mais il n'est pas Français.

Bon, une moitié d'indice
Voir la pièce jointe 58252


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mai 2011)

David Bushnell ?


----------



## madrigual (8 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> David Bushnell ?





Ce n'est pas non plus Samuel Colt


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mai 2011)

Inventeur ?
Homme Politique ?


----------



## madrigual (8 Mai 2011)

Non, non, du tout.
Ça ne devrait pas être un casse tête à trouver, plutôt un casse noi(x) :mouais:


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2011)

Piotr Ilitch Tchaïkovski (le lac des cygnes)


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2011)

Grillé.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2011)

Un pas trop dur parce que je n'aurai pas beaucoup de temps à vous consacrer... 
Un indice dans 1 heure...


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2011)

proudhon ?


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2011)

non...


----------



## madrigual (8 Mai 2011)

@Toum'aï

un peintre? Millet ...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2011)

Pas du tout !

un indice :http://www.periodni.com/fr/


----------



## madrigual (8 Mai 2011)

Mr Delait, le marie de Clementine ?
Voir la pièce jointe 58282

bio


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas du tout !
> 
> un indice :http://www.periodni.com/fr/



mendeleiev


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2011)

Bah, voilà, trouvé. A toi...


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2011)

A vous !


----------



## 'chon (8 Mai 2011)

Blaise Cendrars :love:


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Blaise Cendrars :love:



vite fait, bien fait !

bravo.


----------



## 'chon (8 Mai 2011)

Des fois je m'épate.. 
J'ai répondu mais je suis bien embêtée. Il me faut un peux de temps là pour proposer quelqu'un.. je reviens.

(tu postes une 2ème dans "Google.." ou pas? Je vais devoir choisir et conclure. Un jour!)


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2011)

'chon a dit:


> (tu postes une 2ème dans "Google.." ou pas? Je vais devoir choisir et conclure. Un jour!)



La première ne te convient pas ?




bon j'y vais de ce pas.


----------



## 'chon (8 Mai 2011)

Émancipation... ​








Encore une qui a de grands yeux!

​


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2011)

Elle ressemble un peu à Agnès Varda jeune.


----------



## 'chon (8 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir, non, ce n'est pas Agnès Varda. Elle n'est pas française..

Et le lien Homme / Femme ne s'est pas tout à fait traduit de la même manière..


----------



## 'chon (9 Mai 2011)

Personne pour chercher qui est cette femme qui porte dans ses bras, une de ses filles et qui a surtout porté son regard ailleurs, en Amérique.. ?

Elle a cherché, elle, une part de l'autre comme l'autre part d'elle même.
Radicale dans ses choix..


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2011)

Disons que je la connais mais que je ne me souviens plus du tout de son nom 
Peut-être Annie Leibovitz (au hasard).


----------



## 'chon (9 Mai 2011)

Non. Bien avant Leibovitz. Tu as trouvé son médium..


Les images présentées sont des autoportraits​







​


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2011)

Ce serait Diane Arbus, non ?


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait Diane Arbus, non ?



oui, c'est pourquoi je me suis abstenu ! :love:  

edit : 'chon chérie, il te reste 2 femmes photographes dans mon trio de tête !


----------



## 'chon (9 Mai 2011)

La belle !

Elle préférait l'étrange, la marginalité, en révélait la douce amertume de l'être.
Elle s'est foutue en l'air.​





​
Bravo bompi​


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2011)

comme l'une de mes des autres chéries&#8230;


allez, tiens, moi aussi, j'm'foutrais en l'air !


----------



## 'chon (9 Mai 2011)

Tu nous préviens, qu'on vienne pas..!  :love:

A propos de Diane, il y a "Fur, un portrait imaginaire de Diane Arbus"
Sorti en 2007. Avec la belle Nicooooole !
Très romancé, un pan anecdotique de sa vie, avec de belles images, un peu de freaks et d'érotisme.. A voir!


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2011)

Il faut pas prévenir, parce que sinon, c'est quand même un peu tricher. 

Bon, un mot du précédent post me fait penser à ce monsieur (là, c'est _vraiment_ pas dur, à mon avis).


----------



## 'chon (10 Mai 2011)

peux pas jouer j'ai trouvé..


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Trouvé aussi


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

Et bien 'Chon donne là cette réponse ! ... Et enchaînes, gardons ce jeu alerte :rateau: 
cordialement JPP


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2011)

Vous êtes deux à avoir trouvé : qui se dévoue ?
(ça sert à quoi de mettre des énigmes faciles, si c'est pour poireauter ?)


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> ...
> (ça sert à quoi de mettre des énigmes faciles, si c'est pour poireauter ?)



Tout à fait jeune homme !!!:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

'chon a été la première à trouver.
Je lui cède la main avec plaisir


----------



## 'chon (10 Mai 2011)

Les amis je n'aurai pas le temps cette fois-ci.. je m'efface donc si vous le permettez.
Je suis sûre que les idées ne manquent pas parmi vous!!


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

'chon a dit:


> Les amis je n'aurai pas le temps cette fois-ci.. je m'efface donc si vous le permettez.
> Je suis sûre que les idées ne manquent pas parmi vous!!



A TOI AMI THUNDERHEART !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

:rateau:


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2011)

Je vais t'aider un peu (les autres semblent se faire des politesses à l'envi) : c'est le mot "fur" qui m'a fait penser à notre inconnu, à un titre qui, traduit de l'anglo-américain, signifie : "diamants, manteaux de fourrure, champagne".


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2011)

Ah ?
Je pensais que tu voulais parler de Zorro


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Bon ok, c'est Alan Vega .
Z'êtes surpris hein :love:

je vais essayer de trouver quelq'un pour ce soir.
Bonne aprème les zami(e)s


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Allez, une petite pour la route... 'devrait pas tenir bien longtemps amha 

Voir la pièce jointe 58412


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

B. Hussein OBAMA ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> B. Hussein OBAMA ?



Pas du tout 
C'est un de nos compatriotes, mais né autre part, dans une région qui a eu les feux de la rampe...


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

En Afrique ?
Cote d'Ivoire ?
Cameroun (bof sait-on jamais ?)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

Mouloudji ?


----------



## rabisse (10 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> B. Hussein OBAMA ?



Il est vrai que...





​
Brel ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

Henri Salvador ?


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Ce français né dans un des pays qui a viré récemment son président, a en fait inventé quelque chose d'universel dans les 70's

Voir la pièce jointe 58472


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

Roland Moreno&#8230;*


----------



## thunderheart (10 Mai 2011)

Yep, quelque chose a dû te mettre la puce à l'oreille. C'est bien Roland Moreno.

À toi :mouais:


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Yep, quelque chose a dû te mettre la puce à l'oreille. C'est bien Roland Moreno.
> 
> À toi :mouais:



je me souvenais de cette photo ou tout du moins d'un reportage télé de la même époque. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------

j'ai hésité à vous poster une photo de Magali Vaé mais c'eut été trop private-joke*

alors j'ai quand même décidé de vous mettre une photo de biaaaaatch ! 







pas simple (sauf pour ceux qui connaissent, qui aiment le Whisky Pur Malt et qui rêvent de femmes jouissantes plus qu'ils n'en connaissent je n'aime pas le whisky, je bois du whiskey, je ne parlais presque pas de moi donc    )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je n'aime pas le whisky, je bois du whiskey



grave erreur... 






et pis d'abord pour un grand whisky on dit single malt et pas pur malt (na !).

A part ça je sais pas qui c'est. Encore un chanteur d'un groupe improbable ?


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> grave erreur...



non, et en fait, je sais pourquoi depuis quelques semaines*le whiskey me va beaucoup mieux la triple distillation en est la cause ! 



IVANOE a dit:


> et pis d'abord pour un grand whisky on dit single malt et pas pur malt (na !).



ouais mais en même temps, je m'en fous ! 



IVANOE a dit:


> A part ça je sais pas qui c'est. Encore un chanteur d'un groupe improbable ?



exactement ! 

improbable, c'est le mot !


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mai 2011)

Un groupe du style "la chanson du dimanche" ?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Mai 2011)

chais pas pourquoi, mais je lui verrais bien un rapport avec Elvis, à c't'homme là


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> non, et en fait, je sais pourquoi depuis quelques semaines*le whiskey me va beaucoup mieux la triple distillation en est la cause !



Jameson's rules I guess, à la Kinky Friedman


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Jameson's



beurk...

Mais je m'éloigne du sujet là...


----------



## Franck72 (11 Mai 2011)

Rien ne vaut un petit Isle of Jura en 16 ans d'âge :king:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Rien ne vaut un petit Isle of Jura en 16 ans d'âge :king:




Bon à part ça nous savons que notre bonhomme est écossais et fait dans la musique.
A part ça, je sèche...


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> beurk...



on dit "j'aime pas" 



IVANOE a dit:


> Bon à part ça nous savons que notre bonhomme est écossais et fait dans la musique.
> A part ça, je sèche...



J'aurai tendance à dire "irlandais" moi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> on dit "j'aime pas"



Oui papa


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

Le Jameson ! Ça me rappelle cette fille que j'ai aimé avant que je merde....


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Ça me rappelle cette fille que j'ai aimé avant que je merde....



que tu as aimée avant que tu t'emmerdes ?

euh&#8230; je reviens au sujet.

bon irlandais ou écossais ?


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

Irlandais le whiskey, écossais le chanteur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

Il y a peut-être un piège finalement. 

Je reviens sur le mot "improbable" qu'Alèm confirme et ça me fait douter. 
Est-ce que c'est vraiment un chanteur à plein temps ? C'est son vrai métier ou une sorte de rôle qu'il a tenu ? Ou quelque chose qu'il a eu l'occasion de faire dans des circonstances particulières ?

En fait une question simple pour commencer : est-ce que c'est un artiste au sens premier du terme, c'est à dire un chanteur, un acteur ou autre  ?


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mai 2011)

Bon, ce n'est pas Wattie d'Exploited, la coupe de cheveux ...
Par contre, il me fait penser à Momus mais là aussi, il y a un détail qui ne cadre pas :mouais:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2011)

improbable dans le sens où leur son avait quelque chose d'improbable, une alchimie réussie pourtant bancale dès le départ&#8230; ceci dit, la nouvelle association du gaillard marche bien !  il est devenu une sorte de retraité timide et bienheureux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)

question groupe écossais, moi à part Cocteau twins, je n'y connais rien. J'avais en plus quelques années de moins...


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mai 2011)

Après moult recherches, à tout hasard :
Scott Hutchison des Frightened Rabbit ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2011)

Moi j'aurai plutot dit : Ronald Mac Donald des Lonely Burgers. :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (13 Mai 2011)

Excusez moi messieurs dames si j'insiste lourdinguement:
un rapport (même lointain et méga-capillotracté ) avec Elvis ??


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2011)

Pas dans le déhanché !  Au fait, ya d'autres indices...  Pis là, je reviens de la mer et les filles se croyaient tellement en plein été alors...


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2011)

_Je me souviens du bord de mer
Avec ses filles au teint si clair
Elles avaient l'âme hospitalière
C'était pas fait pour me déplaire
Naives autant qu'elles étaient belles
On pouvait lire dans leurs prunelles
Qu'elles voulaient pratiquer le sport
Pour garder une belle ligne de corps
Et encore, et encore
Z'auraient pu danser la java

Z'étaient chouettes les filles du bord de mer
Z'étaient faites pour alèm qui savait y faire_

Bon, à part ça, ça avance pas trop ...


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2011)

ouais mais là tu penses belge&#8230; imagine quelque chose d'approchant en version écossaise&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2011)

pas besoin.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2011)

Bon, allez, au hasard Aidan Moffat ...


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2011)

A toi !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

ben fallait ètre fortiche... Inconnu au bataillon pour moi.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2011)

et donc le fameux rapport avec Elvis:



			
				Wiki a dit:
			
		

> The first album he bought was "Elvis Sings For Kids" by Elvis Presley





La suite rapidement


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2011)

ouais mais je voulais que tu donnes son nom ! 

j'aime bien ses textes et sa dépression joyeuse&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2011)

Le petit nouveau:


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2011)

Il me fait penser (fortement) à Boris Pasternak.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Mai 2011)

Bien vu 

A toi la main


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2011)

Voici donc une nouvelle proposition :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Voici donc une nouvelle proposition :



une femme de lettres ?


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2011)

Non. Mais elle avait assurément un goût prononcé pour d'autres formes artistiques.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Non. Mais elle avait assurément un goût prononcé pour d'autres formes artistiques.



options:
- actrice (porno) ? 
- mécène ?


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

Pour le premier choix, j'en doute (mais je n'en sais rien).
Pour le second choix, c'est certain. Une mécène assez connue. Pas la plus connue, mais connue.


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

S'il s'agit d'une mécène, pas de la plus connue,

 Louisine Havemeyer ?


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

Au niveau des dates, ça correspond assez bien.

Pour moi, la plus connue est Peggy Guggenheim (certes, d'une époque plus récente).

Notre inconnue est, elle-aussi, américaine. Ceux qui visitent la côte Est des Étazunis peuvent voir sa collection. De mémoire, cette dernière comprend une marine de Rembrandt (c'est plutôt rare) et un tableau de l'un de mes trois peintres préférés, Vermeer.
Je devrais dire quatre peintres préférés parce que je mettrais bien Rembrandt dans la liste !


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

Gertrude Vanderbilt alors ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> une marine de Rembrandt




Vu qu'il n'en a (sauf erreur) peint qu'une, ça devient facile


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Vu qu'il n'en a (sauf erreur) peint qu'une, ça devient facile


De mémoire toujours, c'est bien ce que j'avais en tête 

Mais je n'ai visité la collection qu'une fois, il y a une vingtaine d'années donc je n'étais pas sûr.

Ce n'est pas Gertrude Vanderbilt.


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

en effet, la marine rend les choses plus simples...


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

Bon. Qui donne la réponse et prend la main ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> en effet, la marine rend les choses plus simples...



heureusement que c'est écrit avec une minuscule... marine...


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

simples, les choses...
pas simplistes


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2011)

hum&#8230; pas ici les gars.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Promis chef !


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

Bon, comme deux GM ont trouvé mais qu'ils ne veulent pas prendre la main et que je n'ai pas que ça à faire, je donne la solution et qui veut la main la prend.

Il s'agissait donc de Isabella Stewart Gardner, dont la collection est très belle et visible au musée éponyme, à Boston. Voili.

PS : c'est parfois un peu agaçant le jeu de la patate chaude...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> PS : c'est parfois un peu agaçant le jeu de la patate chaude...



c'était pas le but  (c'est toujours gênant - à mon sens - de trouver la bonne réponse suite à un indice aussi direct )

Ceci dit, afin de dissiper les lourds soupçons, et adoucir les gros yeux qui nous fusillent, je m'y colle.


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> PS : c'est parfois un peu agaçant le jeu de la patate chaude...



c'est bon, c'est bon...

comme personne ne veut s'y mettre, c'est pour moi, purée !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Tiens c'est marrant. Deux personnages à trouver en mème temps. Tentons l'expérience après tout. Un peu compliqué à gérer sans doute mais essayons !

Pamoi : américain ?
Da Capo : je lui trouve un costume et une coiffure à la Jefferson ou à la Washington alors américain aussi ?


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Da Capo : je lui trouve un costume et une coiffure à la Jefferson ou à la Washington alors américain aussi ?



non, non, il est bien européen


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> non, non, il est bien européen



Anglais peut-être alors ?
Sinon : homme politique, philosophe, savant ?


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Anglais peut-être alors ?


pas plus anglais qu'américain


IVANOE a dit:


> Sinon : homme politique, philosophe, savant ?



non, non, plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Peut-on le considérer comme un homme des Lumières ?


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Peut-on le considérer comme un homme des Lumières ?



je dirais oui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2011)

L'homme sur la photo c'est Ed Gein. 

Reste à trouver le personnage de la gravure. Monde germanique ?


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> L'homme sur la photo c'est Ed Gein.


Si vite ! Avec aucun indice ! eh bien, tu as la patate !



Cratès a dit:


> Reste à trouver le personnage de la gravure. Monde germanique ?



pas plus : cet inconnu est français.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Vérifié : on peut déjà éliminer Lavoisier, Lamarck et Cuvier. 

Savant : sciences de la nature, physique-chimie, mathématiques, astronomie, géographie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2011)

Pour compléter le gros travail d'IVANOE : il semble porter un habit d'académicien (et il est manifestement décoré); est-ce le cas ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Si vite ! Avec aucun indice ! eh bien, tu as la patate !



Bof ... un iPhone et un bon moteur de recherches d'image suffit ... 

Bravo !!   ( la main, le bras .... etc .... comme d'hab, change rien, t'es un gars absolument génial et indispensable)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bof ... un iPhone et un bon moteur de recherches d'image suffit ...



En disant cela, tu dévalorises les efforts de n'importe quel participant à ce jeu.


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

Quelqu'un qui a _vraiment_ la patate, c'est monsieur Antoine-Augustin Parmentier. Non ?

Il est entré à une Académie, en effet, celle des Sciences.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Quelqu'un qui a _vraiment_ la patate, c'est monsieur Antoine-Augustin Parmentier. Non ?



Purée, c'était lui !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

je ne prête jamais assez attention aux indices de Da Capo... :rose:

Parmentier : un picard, ça va faire plaisir à quelqu'un ça... 

Mais j'ai toujours cru que Parmentier était un musicien célèbre de son temps qui avait fait un tube : "Hercule".

(OK c'est naze, hein... :rateau


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> En disant cela, tu dévalorises les efforts de n'importe quel participant à ce jeu.



C'est marrant, je n'ai jamais pensé à cet artifice pour n'importe qui d'autre ici ... 
_
En même temps, ils sont ici pour s'amuser, eux ... est ce que je t'ai déjà dit à quel point je te trouve intelligent et érudit ?? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Pamoi et Cratès : les Heckel et Jeckel de la salle de jeu !


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Pamoi et Cratès : les Heckel et Jeckel de la salle de jeu !



Je rève de les entendre au jeu des mille euros !

Bon sinon, bompi, il s'agit bien de Parmentier, ami des hommes, _ami don_t on ne loue pas assez les efforts déployés pour faire progresser l'alimentation des hommes et femmes de son siècle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Pamoi et Cratès : les Heckel et Jeckel de la salle de jeu !



Je vais essayer de ne pas y laisser trop de plumes.


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

On va dire que c'est à Cratès de s'y coller puisqu'il a résolu une des deux énigmes le premier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2011)

C'est très aimable, mais la réaction de Pamoi m'a coupé un peu l'envie. Et deux énigmes, c'était une de trop. Il est aussi plus honorable d'avoir su identifier l'homme qui a aidé l'humanité à se nourrir que celui qui a tenté de s'en repaître.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est très aimable, mais la réaction de Pamoi m'a coupé un peu l'envie.



Allons, allons...

La prochaine fois je propose qu'on mette de parfaits inconnus, genre le président du club de pétanque de L'Escaguasse-sur-Bouillabaisse, le responsable du comice agricole de Saint-Glinglin ou la présidente de l'association des brodeuses au point de croix de Triffouillis-les-Oies.
Au moins comme ça la recherche sera looooooooongue... 

Message à caractère informatif : vous savez que j'ai mis un nouveau lieu à trouver dans "Mais que s'est-il passé là ?"


----------



## jp.pilet (18 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bof ... un iPhone et un bon moteur de recherches d'image suffit ...
> 
> Bravo !!   ( la main, le bras .... etc .... comme d'hab, change rien, t'es un gars absolument génial et indispensable)



Oooooooh Pamoi... Tu peut pas dire que c'est pas toi ,   , j'ai bien un bon moteur de recherche mais je trouve pas souvent
Ne nous enlève pas nos élans  :love:


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2011)

En parlant d'élan, personne pour prendre les rênes ?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Oooooooh Pamoi... Tu peut pas dire que c'est pas toi ,   , j'ai bien un bon moteur de recherche mais je trouve pas souvent
> Ne nous enlève pas nos élans  :love:



bah, j'ai pas d'iPhone (ni de phone tout court, d'ailleurs )

Cétaki ??


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2011)

@da capo : Sinon, tu fais un massacre ?

Vas-y ! Je n'ai pas trop le loisir asteure.


----------



## rabisse (19 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> La prochaine fois je propose qu'on mette de parfaits inconnus, genre la présidente de l'association des brodeuses au point de croix de Triffouillis-les-Oies.


 

Heu...! Bah, j'ai une photo d'elle.... en fait. Elle habite en réalité à Saint Martin de Fontenay le Marmion... si,si.


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2011)

Allez pour relancer le jeu... Très facile ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Mai 2011)

Charles T.


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Charles T.



Non...


----------



## Mackeo (20 Mai 2011)

Arsène Lupin, déguisé?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Mackeo a dit:


> Arsène Lupin, déguisé?



Non
un indice, très capilotracté (comme dirait l'un d'entre nous..) : dans ma profession lorsqu'on réanime un désir est très présent qui fait penser à cette personne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Non
> un indice, très capilotracté (comme dirait l'un d'entre nous..) : dans ma profession lorsqu'on réanime un désir est très présent qui fait penser à cette personne



Serait-ce un magicien, un prestidigitateur ? L'image ressemble à une affiche de spectacle de cirque ou de cabaret. Ce personnage me dit quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre un nom sur son visage.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Rectification :

Chéri-Bibi ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Serait-ce un magicien, un prestidigitateur ? L'image ressemble à une affiche de spectacle de cirque ou de cabaret. Ce personnage me dit quelque chose, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre un nom sur son visage.



Tu t'approches, cabaret oui ou plutôt music-hall.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> Rectification :
> 
> Chéri-Bibi ?



Donc bien sur non... Sa mèche n'aurait pas résisté aux séances de catch


----------



## Mackeo (20 Mai 2011)

Ce n'est pas Martin Zirkoff?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Mackeo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Martin Zirkoff?



Non, beaucoup plus connu en son temps, autant que Charles T. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------

Et aussi "heureux"


----------



## Pamoi (20 Mai 2011)

Français, un nom de scène sans prénom, comme souvent à l'époque ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Cité dans une chanson de Charles Trenet : Félix Mayol.

"Moi, j'aime le music-hall... "








_Moi j'aime le music-hall
Ses jongleurs, ses danseuses légères
Et le public qui rigole
Quand il voit des petits chiens blancs portant faux col
Moi, j'aime tous les samedis
Quand Paris allume ses lumières
Prendre vers huit heures et demie
Un billet pour être assis
Au troisième rang pas trop loin
Et déjà voilà le rideau rouge
Qui bouge, qui bouge, bouge
L'orchestre attaque un air ancien d*u temps de Mayol*
Bravo c'est drôle, c'est très drôle
Ça c'est du bon souvenir
Du muguet qui ne meure pas, cousine
Ah ! comme elles poussaient des soupirs
Les jeunes fillettes d'antan
Du monde ou d'l'usine
Qui sont devenues à présent
De vieilles grand-mamans
Ce fut vraiment *Félix Mayol*
Le bourreau des coeurs de leur music-hall
_


----------



## Mackeo (20 Mai 2011)

L'illustration, ce visage rond pourraient nous faire penser à Oliver Hardy à ses débuts.


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Mackeo a dit:


> L'illustration, ce visage rond pourraient nous faire penser à Oliver Hardy à ses débuts.



Français.. à cheval sur 19 et 20e s., le 1e à passer du café concert au Music Hall


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Psssttt ! JP... JP... !

Il me semble que j'ai déjà trouvé (regarde 3 post au-dessus)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Non
> un indice, très capilotracté (comme dirait l'un d'entre nous..) : dans ma profession lorsqu'on réanime un désir est très présent qui fait penser à cette personne



C'était donc cela : faire battre les curs, comme le faisait Mayol ?


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'était donc cela : faire battre les curs, comme le faisait Mayol ?



Bien sûr Felix Mayol
Pour l'indice effectivement mais je le voyais pas comme ça mais plutôt comme "viens poul, poul", proche de sa chanson la plus célèbre "viens poupoule" 
A toi Cratès


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2011)

Ola ! Je citais en fait IVANOE qui venait de trouver Mayol. Son post est pourtant bien visible. À lui les lauriers.

Par ailleurs, voir IVANOE citer Chevalier...    Voilà deux noms qui s'accordent bien !


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Psssttt ! JP... JP... !
> 
> Il me semble que j'ai déjà trouvé (regarde 3 post au-dessus)



Tout à fait voilà ce que c'est que de ne regarder que le dernier post et surtout... de faire mumuse entre les patients !!!:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

A toi IVANOE


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2011)

Ce n'est pas son décolleté vertigineux qui l'a rendue célèbre...


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mai 2011)

Julia Roberts ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2011)

ah non ! je m'insurge ! on ne joue pas comme ça ! Pamoi va encore se plaindre !


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mai 2011)

ah !! j'ai pas donné la réponse, hein !! 

_Je suis un fan absolu de ce film ..._


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2011)

Je comprends mieux pourquoi Julia Roberts était idéale pour jouer le rôle d'Erin Brockovich (je ne l'avais jamais vue).


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mai 2011)

M. Bompi est demandé dans le fil .......


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2011)

M. Bompi est parfois occupé à d'autres activités. Si si.

La main à qui voudra.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mai 2011)

Révolutionnaire ?
N'ayant pas le temps de chercher : Danton, Barrat ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h20 ----------

Bonne journée à Tous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

Maximilien de Robespierre ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mai 2011)

C'est la bonne époque mais pas le bon champ d'action


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2011)

Pas de doute, je connais cette tête (qui fait penser à Danton, en effet). Cette tête a-t-elle roulé dans le panier de la guillottine ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pas de doute, je connais cette tête (qui fait penser à Danton, en effet). Cette tête a-t-elle roulé dans le panier de la guillottine ?



Tu pourrais avoir vu juste ...


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mai 2011)

Non, il n'a pas pâti de la révolution, et elle n'a eu aucune incidence sur son activité.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

savant européen des Lumières ? genre Alexander von Humboldt ?


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2011)

DSK ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> savant européen des Lumières ? genre Alexander von Humboldt ?



Industriel, et un point commun avec von Humboldt (et accessoirement son aîné d'un trentaine d'années) 




thunderheart a dit:


> DSK ?



Pas vraiment, avec lui il valait mieux filer droit !! 

(Pas politique non plus)


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2011)

Filer droit, genre : être sur les rails ?


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2011)

moi je pensais au métier à tisser (navette) mais les dates ne correspondent pas


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

James Watt ?

EDIT : après vérif, c'est pas lui.

"Filer droit" et industriel : train de laminage ? Sidérurgiste ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2011)

Charles Frédéric Gauss ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Mai 2011)

Da Capo est sur la bonne voie

Autre indice: gravure


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2011)

Du coup, j'aurais bien proposé Richard Arkwright mais ce n'est pas lui non plus.

Je perds le fil :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mai 2011)

A créé une manufacture célèbre, a reçu la légion d'honneur des mains de Napoléon.


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mai 2011)

Joseph-Marie JACQUARD ??


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

C'est Oberkampf. Créateur de la manufacture des toiles de Jouy.

Un clin d'il à ma dernière énigme sur "c'est quoi don' qui s'est passé la ?" ??


----------



## Pamoi (23 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> C'est Oberkampf. Créateur de la manufacture des toiles de Jouy.
> 
> Un clin d'&#339;il à ma dernière énigme sur "c'est quoi don' qui s'est passé la ?" ??



Absolument !! 

Christophe-Philippe Oberkampf, dont la devise était "_droiture et vigilance"

_Bravo, et à toi la main ..._ 
_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2011)

Je ne veux pas bloquer le jeu. Bcp de taf pour les prochains jours et pas d'idée pour un personnage.
Je laisse la main à qui veut.


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mai 2011)

Bon, allez, vite fait pour meubler:


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2011)

Ça me fait penser à Man Ray (ou ce genre de p'tit gars plutôt surréaliste).


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2011)

ce n'est pas moi !


----------



## Pamoi (24 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ce n'est pas moi !



Bien vu !!  

J'aurais pensé que c'était facile ... 

Indice: bebel.

edit: pas Man Ray et pas un artiste, enfin pas au sens où on l'entend habituellement


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Indice: bebel.
> 
> edit: pas Man Ray et pas un artiste, enfin pas au sens où on l'entend habituellement



une vraie histoire de fou, non ?


----------



## 'chon (25 Mai 2011)

un p'tit gars surréaliste!  :love:


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mai 2011)

Pierre, papier, ciseaux: la main à Da Capo


----------



## da capo (25 Mai 2011)

Hello, et merci.

c'était donc le fameux pierrot le fou.

les indices étaient particulièrement explicites et il aurait vraiment fallu que j'aie la mémoire qui flanche pour ne pas y réagir.

Voilà une nouvelle personnalité à découvrir :


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mai 2011)

Si c'est pas Rezvani, je mets le feu 
Je passe la main à qui voudra


----------



## da capo (25 Mai 2011)

Allez hop, à toi la main


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mai 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si c'est pas Rezvani, je mets le feu
> Je passe la main à qui voudra





da capo a dit:


> Allez hop, à toi la main


Les énigmes c'est bien, mais lire ce qu'on répond, hein  j'ai dit que je passais la main à qui voudrait. On n'est pas chez foxconn ici


----------



## Pamoi (25 Mai 2011)

C'est à Nouvoul ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mai 2011)

En route pour l'aventure (re-, pour ceux qui suivent ):


----------



## Mackeo (28 Mai 2011)

Serge Dassault?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mai 2011)

Mackeo a dit:


> Serge Dassault?


pas du tout


----------



## Mackeo (28 Mai 2011)

Ne serais-ce pas un écrivain ou journaliste? j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu son visage dans un quotidien français....


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mai 2011)

Français ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mai 2011)

Mackeo a dit:


> Ne serais-ce pas un écrivain ou journaliste? j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu son visage dans un quotidien français....


pas écrivain ni journaliste. 


jp.pilet a dit:


> Français ?


Pas Français

Magritte aurait pu dire de lui: Cet homme n'est pas un reporter


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Mai 2011)

Européen ? Américain ?
Cinéaste ?


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2011)

Photographe ou cinéaste ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2011)

Européen francophone, un rapport étroit avec le cinéma.


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2011)

Un Belge ?
Un producteur de cinéma ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2011)

Belge, acteur amateur 



Pamoi a dit:


> un rapport étroit avec le cinéma.


et avec la BD (oubli impardonnable, désolé)


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Mai 2011)

Jean Van Hamme ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------

Nommé commandeur dans l'ordre des Arts et Lettres à Angoulème en 2011 ? Par notre grand ministre de la culture ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2011)

pas dessinateur, et aucun rapport avec la république française 


indice : un très célèbre poème de Paul Eluard


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2011)

Van Hamme est plutôt scénariste 

Ça m'agace parce que je connais sa tête, à ce monsieur... et que ça ne me revient pas. Il est toujours de ce monde ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Van Hamme est plutôt scénariste


Exact, au temps (ou autant, c'est selon ) pour moi. 
Pas scénariste, donc, mais a publié un livre sur sa vie antérieure en 2008



bompi a dit:


> Ça m'agace parce que je connais sa tête, à ce monsieur... et que ça ne me revient pas. Il est toujours de ce monde ?


Sa tête est très connue, en effet ... 
Toujours vivant, oui


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2011)

c'est particulièrement énervant.
sa tête est connue.

on tourne en rond.

par chance pour toi, il n'y a plus de boules rouges !!!



bon sinon, 

le poeme : liberté ?

rapport avec le cinéma : réalisateur ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> bon sinon,
> 
> le poeme : liberté ?
> 
> rapport avec le cinéma : réalisateur ?



Donc, les indices:
 - en route pour l'*aventure*
 - Magritte aurait pu dire de lui: Cet homme n'est pas un *reporter*





 - un rapport étroit avec le cinéma* ET* avec la *BD*
 - acteur amateur (ce qui signifie qu'au niveau du rapport avec le cinéma,  il n'est pas producteur, *ni réalisateur*, ni acteur professionnel) 
 - a publié un livre sur *sa* *vie antérieure* en 2008

Le poème d'Eluard n'est pas liberté. 
Une histoire de fruit et de couleur.

Allez un autre indice (en image) pour les colériques impatients :
​


​


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2011)

non mais tout ça était bien vu, mais d'ici à penser à l'acteur qui incarnait tintin, il a fallu&#8230;

Jean-Pierre Talbot


----------



## 'chon (29 Mai 2011)

Mais oui, c'est bien sûr!


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mai 2011)

Je dirais même plus: Jean Pierre Talbot, c'est bien sûr !!  

Bravo, et la main à notre excellent Da Capo !!


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> J
> Bravo, et la main à notre excellent Da Capo !!



merci

j'ai pris mon temps mais voilà le nouvel inconnu :


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2011)

tiens, le même ; des fois qu'il vous donne l'inspiration.


----------



## 'chon (30 Mai 2011)

Chanteur?
Boxeur, footballeur?
Baby-Sitter?


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2011)

'chon a dit:


> La jolie p'tite gueule







'chon a dit:


> Chanteur?



Oui


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Mai 2011)

caraïbes ?


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2011)

non, il est métis.


----------



## 'chon (30 Mai 2011)

Je suppose qu'il n'y a aucun moyen d'avoir son n° de téléphone?
Même par sa Maison de Disques?


----------



## da capo (30 Mai 2011)

Ah, ma pauvre dame,

le chéri est mort depuis 5 ou 6 ans maintenant !

il faudra vous contenter de sa p'tite gueule d'amour 

tiens la revoilà :


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> caraïbes ?





da capo a dit:


> non, il est métis.



Dans les Caraïbes, je pense que l'on rencontre beaucoup de métis 

Il est américain ? Du Nord ? Su Sud ?


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2011)

nord américain en effet


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Il porte un turban qui ressemble à celui des sikhs dans la seconde image. Il s'est converti à la religion sikh ?


----------



## 'chon (31 Mai 2011)

effectivement ce détail est troublant.. 
:sleep:


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Il porte un turban qui ressemble à celui des sikhs dans la seconde image. Il s'est converti à la religion sikh ?





'chon a dit:


> effectivement ce détail est troublant..
> :sleep:


à ma connaissance : non.
et puis, il manque un peu de barbe 

Mais, lui et sa formation ont évolué dans une période où l'on commençait à regarder du côté de l'Inde

Comme un air de Flower Power.


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2011)

D'ailleurs, dans la photo au turban, on peut lui trouver l'air un peu défait que procure l'abus des psychotropes... 

Il s'agit donc d'un musicien. Tendance Motown ? Du genre qui aurait pu servir de bande-son à Jackie Brown (que j'ai revu avant-hier. Ah ! Pam Grier...)


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

[youtube]cSVU4Ekpu98[/youtube]

yes it is&#8230;


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2011)

voilà
ça, c'est fait

à toi de jouer Alem.

et mention spéciale à pamoi qui par mp m'a donné très très vite la réponse en s'appuyant sur les indices parsemés (da capo, love)


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

pourquoi Pamoi ne joue-t'il pas réellement, là est la question&#8230;







encore un beau métissage tiens !


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> pourquoi Pamoi ne joue-t'il pas réellement, là est la question&#8230;



bah, 
d'une: j'ai envoyé un Mp à Da Capo parceque je trouvais ses indices sympas (pas spécialement pour que ce soit mentionné )
et de deux: j'ai suffisamment reproché à certains de casser le plaisir des énigmes en donnant immédiatement la réponse pour ne pas le faire intentionnellement moi-même
et de trois: faut bien que tout le monde joue
et de quatre: je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu te poses des questions existentielles sans arrêt  



alèm a dit:


> encore un beau métissage tiens !



Indienne ??


----------



## jp.pilet (31 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> bah,
> d'une: j'ai envoyé un Mp à Da Capo parceque je trouvais ses indices sympas (pas spécialement pour que ce soit mentionné )
> et de deux: j'ai suffisamment reproché à certains de casser le plaisir des énigmes en donnant immédiatement la réponse pour ne pas le faire intentionnellement moi-même
> et de trois: faut bien que tout le monde joue
> et de quatre: je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu te poses des questions existentielles sans arrêt



Meuuuh non... Si tu as la réponse donne là  Cela n'est en rien frustrant, pour les autres :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h04 ----------

Cela peut même donner un petit ton alerte au jeu et me permet enfin de me dire que si il y a plus de propositions je finirai bien par en trouver une 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------




alèm a dit:


> encore un beau métissage tiens !



Actrice ? Chanteuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Capverdienne ? 

parce qu'avec Alèm y'a toujours un fond portugais...


----------



## Franck72 (31 Mai 2011)

Je trouve qu'elle a un coté espagnole&#8230;


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

Chanteuse Indien, un peu mais d'où ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Elle chante en anglais ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

Aussi


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

l(es) 'autre(s) langue étant ... ?? ...


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

Trop simple a trouver ensuite


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2011)

Quand tu dis indien...

d'amérique du sud ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Jennifer Lopez bien sûr ! Elle chante en anglais et en espagnol ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

Amérique du Nord (3 pays)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Je ne sais vraiment pas qui c'est.
Et Gogol ne m'aide pas beaucoup... 

Un autre indice peut-être ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

Chante-t-elle en inuit ?? 

"Retiens l'inuit
Pour nous deux jusqu'à la fin du monde
Retiens l'inuit
Pour nos coeurs dans sa course vagabonde
etc ..."


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

Sur scène, on a l'impression d'assister a une réunion familiale


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Chante-t-elle en inuit ??
> 
> "Retiens l'inuit
> Pour nous deux jusqu'à la fin du monde
> ...



Fais gaffe ! Johny va se fâcher et t'envoyer : "Phoque you !" 

Bon alors elle est d'une famille de musiciens alors et ils jouent tous ensemble. C'est ça ou l'indice est plus énigmatique ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

C'est ça voire plus


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

on avance bien, c'est chouette


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

elle n'a que 25% de Native&#8230; pour le reste, c'est européen. Mais son nom signe ces 25%&#8230;  

ironiquement, elle a lancé une de ses amies qui vend beaucoup plus de disques qu'elle&#8230;


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2011)

annie humphrey ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

peut-être Pura Fé ??
*
*


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

plus jeune&#8230; particularité : aime bien les bucherons barbus


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

Mariee Sioux, alors ....


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

héhéhé


je savais que le bucheron barbu (Matt Bauer) t'aiderait !  

ouais, Mariee Sioux Sobonya d'origine Hongroise et polonaise par son père qui joue avec elle et mexico-hispano-sioux&#8230; par sa mère&#8230; sacré mélange quand même !

c'est elle qui a poussé Alela Diane a passé à l'étape disque&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mai 2011)

Et bien merci alèm,  grace à toi je viens d'écouter "Two Tongues"  :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2011)

[youtube]28yuWPnX33w[/youtube]


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Et bien merci alèm,  grace à toi je viens d'écouter "Two Tongues"  :love:



Joli... Me rappelle les années Folks des seventies :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juin 2011)

Bon, le nouveau:


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juin 2011)

Autrichien ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2011)

Stefan Zweig ?
Ou Rainer Maria Rilke (qui je crois a fait une école militaire) ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Juin 2011)

Pas autrichien, mais européen de l'est
pas Zweig (déjà proposé il y a peu me semble-t-il), ni Rainer Maria Rilke mais un important point commun avec eux.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2011)

Si point commun avec Zweig et Rilke alors : 
- écrivain, même époque, même aire culturelle ? 
- tchèque ?
- a-t-il été l'ami de l'un / ou des deux plus hauts ?


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2011)

Il ne ressemble pas à Jaroslav Ha&#353;ek, ni aux frères &#268;apek, ni à Kafka (évidemment), ni Max Brod. Je sèche, côté tchèque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2011)

Il semble porter à la main une casquette à très larges bords, ce qui est typiquement russe. Et je lui trouve effectivement un air un peu slave. Mais cela ne cadre pas exactement, en revanche, avec l'idée d'une origine est-européenne au sens étroit du terme. Ou alors, une Europe gaullienne, de l'Atlantique à l'Oural...  À titre personnel, je tends à inclure les Russes dans l'Europe, dès qu'il s'agit de culture.


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2011)

Pour la Tchéquie (et la Slovaquie et quelques autres) on peut parler d'Europe centrale (Mitteleuropa ou Zentraleuropa) plutôt que d'Europe de l'Est.

Un Slave, donc ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Si point commun avec Zweig et Rilke alors :
> - écrivain, même époque, même aire culturelle ?
> - tchèque ?
> - a-t-il été l'ami de l'un / ou des deux plus hauts ?


écrivain, génération précédente. Notre inconnu était une référence pour l'un des deux



Cratès a dit:


> Il semble porter à la main une casquette à très larges bords, ce qui est typiquement russe. Et je lui trouve effectivement un air un peu slave. Mais cela ne cadre pas exactement, en revanche, avec l'idée d'une origine est-européenne au sens étroit du terme. Ou alors, une Europe gaullienne, de l'Atlantique à l'Oural...  À titre personnel, je tends à inclure les Russes dans l'Europe, dès qu'il s'agit de culture.


Tout ceci est exact, et je partage en outre  entièrement l'avis émis dans cette dernière phrase 



bompi a dit:


> Pour la Tchéquie (et la Slovaquie et quelques autres) on peut parler d'Europe centrale (Mitteleuropa ou Zentraleuropa) plutôt que d'Europe de l'Est.
> 
> Un Slave, donc ?


oui, donc


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2011)

T'es marrant, je ne suis pas si pointu. 

Bon. Un slave de l'empire des Habsburg ? Genre un Polonais ? (là, je ne connais que Gombrowicz donc ça ne marche pas). Pour les Hongrois, je ne sais s'il faut les ranger dans la famille des Slaves (pas sûr qu'ils apprécient).

La question qui peut aussi aider un peu : écrivait-il dans une langue slave ou en allemand ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

non, un slave slave. Quelque part entre la Pologne et le Japon 

Tu en déduiras aisément en quelle langue il écrivait


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2011)

Ça pourrait être Maxim Gorki (il lui ressemble mais ce n'est pas si évident non plus).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pour les Hongrois, je ne sais s'il faut les ranger dans la famille des Slaves (pas sûr qu'ils apprécient).



Le hongrois est une langue finno-ougrienne, sans lien de parenté avec les langues slaves. Et les Hongrois se disent descendants des Huns d'Attila. D'où la formule de Metternich : "_L'Asie commence_ à la Landstraße" (c'est-à-dire dans les faubourgs orientaux de Vienne).


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

pas Gorki. Certains indices plus haut devraient te mettre sur la voie

_Je soupçonne notre ami Cratès d'avoir la réponse depuis un moment déjà ...  _


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2011)

Pour le côté linguistique, pas de souci, mais disons que cela n'empêcherais pas qu'ils se sentent un peu slave quand même.

Et j'oubliais les Roumains aussi. Mais je ne connais pas la littérature roumaine de l'époque qui nous intéresse.

Bon. Reste que pour les Russes, je ne suis pas très au point. J'aurais bien vu Lermontov mais il est bêtement mort bien quatre-vingt-dix ans trop tôt...


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

Pour reprendre une indication donnée plus haut, si tu vas de la Pologne au Japon, tu auras du mal à passer par la Roumanie 

(au passage, il me semble que les roumains ont un héritage latin plutôt que slave, sauf erreur de ma part)

Russe, donc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> pas Gorki. Certains indices plus haut devraient te mettre sur la voie
> 
> _Je soupçonne notre ami Cratès d'avoir la réponse depuis un moment déjà ...  _



Oui. Mais j'ai triché. C'est mal.


----------



## lineakd (2 Juin 2011)

Salut, indices -- > crime et châtiment ou l'idiot. 

*Fiodor Mikhaïlovitch Dostoïevski*

Mais je passe mon tour!!!


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2011)

J'ai un temps pensé à lui mais toutes les photos (et tous les souvenirs que j'en ai) le montrent avec une vieille barbe filasse et longue


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Oui. Mais j'ai triché. C'est mal.


et c'est laid !!!   



lineakd a dit:


> Salut, indices -- > crime et châtiment ou l'idiot.
> 
> *Fiodor Mikhaïlovitch Dostoïevski*
> 
> Mais je passe mon tour!!!


merci de ta visite 
A la prochaine !! (et merci encore pour nous avoir éclairé de tes lumières)



bompi a dit:


> J'ai un temps pensé à lui mais toutes les photos (et tous les souvenirs que j'en ai) le montrent avec une vieille barbe filasse et longue


D'où l'intérêt de mettre une photo "non-classique"


Bon, cétaki ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Et les Hongrois se disent descendants des Huns d'Attila.



Ah oui, ça on s'en est rendu compte... 

J'ai pensé à Dosto moi aussi mais aucune photo trouvée par mes propres moyens (limités, hein, les tares prolos, ça attache... ) correspondant à celle-ci sur Gougueule.

T'as fait très très fort encore une fois Pamoi !


----------



## Pamoi (2 Juin 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, Hongrois qu'ils sont sympas, et en fait pas du tout !!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

j'ai bien connu une hongroise&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai bien connu une hongroise



Ah Dominique... Incorrigible... Déjà la nostalgie qui vous taraude dans votre prison dorée et vous fait présenter les choses encore une fois à votre avantage. Vous ne changerez jamais, mon vieux !


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2011)

certes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Mexique ? (3 langues) A-F-E


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Mexique ? (3 langues) A-F-E



ah tiens une nouvelle énigme  

je crois que tu as oublié de poster la photo


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2011)

nouveau concept: à l'aveuglette 

Arielle Dombasle ?


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2011)

Arielle Laure Maxime Connerie Sonnery épouse de Bernard-Henri Levy (pseudo-intellectuel-maitre du monde en col pelle à tartes dans la gueule et qui ferait bien mieux de la fermer)

ça colle pas !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Bon c'est pas tout ça mais qui relance ?


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout ça mais qui relance ?



pas lui en tout cas :








  

bon, allez ! qui a trouvé déjà ?


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2011)

allez hop, j'ai pas envie de faire la danse de la pluie pour savoir qui s'y colle.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Merci Da Capo. 

Un acteur ou un comédien à ses débuts ?


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2011)

tout à fait ça


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Jean Marais ?


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2011)

non, notre inconnu est né le siècle précédent


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@da capo, est-ce Fred Astaire?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

ça peut nous aider de trouver le personnage qu'il joue sur cette photo ou pas ?

ambiance à la Peter Pan je trouve ou un truc du genre elfique.


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @da capo, est-ce Fred Astaire?



ben oui

bravo !

à toi la main !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

c'est Fred à c't'heure ?
Ah bon ? Parce que tout à l'heure il ressemblait pas à ça le gars Fred... M'enfin à c't'heure... 
:rateau:


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

Salut, un personnage très facile pour la 100ème!


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2011)

je dirais bien guillaume canet mais bon la coupe&#8230;


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@da capo,  non, pas assez mobile!


----------



## 'chon (3 Juin 2011)

Batboy ou Robin!


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@'chon, plutôt "_*Martin « Marty » McFly"*_*. 
*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2011)

Un coureur automobile ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@cratès, non mais son compère est un grand amateur.


----------



## Pamoi (3 Juin 2011)

un acteur ? US ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, non, un /gik/


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2011)

quand même pas Mark Zuckerberg !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @'chon, plutôt "_*Martin « Marty » McFly"*_*.
> *



avec des indices comme ça on se dit que Christopher Lloyd n'a jamais été jeune ! 

bon, je cherche !


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@da capo, non.
@alèm, Christopher Lloid était le docteur et non Marty. :rateau:

Les indices sont 100e, mobile, /gik/ et Marty.

Je l'ai eu dans mon ipod puis dans l'iphone ou encore dans l'iPad et maintenant dans l'iMac.


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2011)

c'est à moi que tu veux apprendre qui est qui dans Back To The Future ? Nom de Zeus !


----------



## lineakd (3 Juin 2011)

@alèm, oui  mais c'est un simple clin d'oeil à son dernier épisode.
Des trois, je préfère le 1er alors que lui s'est le 2ème.

Nos cousins appellent ça des "balados".


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2011)

ohlalala une vraie énigme de Geek (tu sais que les geeks sont mal vus ici ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------

au hasard Dean Cundey ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Tout à trac : Steve Jobs ?

Une photo insolite où on ne le reconnaît pas.
ça paraitrait énorme cela dit.


----------



## lineakd (4 Juin 2011)

@alèm, je suis donc mal vu. :rose:

Son nom est un "Château rosé de sa région" et son prénom est une bd.

@ivanoe, non, ce n'est pas énorme, c'est quelqu'un comme nous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Tout à trac : Steve Jobs ?
> 
> Une photo insolite où on ne le reconnaît pas.
> ça paraitrait énorme cela dit.





Au lycée, Jobs avait une tête de jeune premier romantique :













​


----------



## lineakd (4 Juin 2011)

Bonne nuit à toutes et tous.
Vous le trouverez sur iTunes, dans la partie balados vidéos et se classe à la première place.


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> Son nom est un "Château rosé de sa région" et son prénom est une bd.



Philémon Gigondas ??


----------



## lineakd (4 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, non, désolé pour cette longue attente, une très longue journée. :rose:

Geek inc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

Cédric Bonnet ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2011)

perso, je suis plus Frédéric Bonnaud

ah ? ça n'a rien à voir ?

ah bah oui, sûrement !


----------



## Pamoi (4 Juin 2011)

je tente autre chose, sait-on jamais ...


Titeuf Cinsault ?


----------



## lineakd (4 Juin 2011)

@cratès, oui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2011)

Il y a du Château Bonnet blanc, rouge, ou encore rosé. D'où une certaine confusion...   

Mais qui est-ce donc ? Ou plutôt, qui sont-ils ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Juin 2011)

Littéraires ? Scientifiques ?


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2011)

bon, en passant, content d'apprendre que Léon Gontran Damas avait un jumeau (ainsi que Gisele Bündchen et Eva Green&#8230;  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2011)

Littéraires.


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2011)

polonais ou prussiens ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2011)

Les frères Bogdanoff en 1927 (oui en fait ils nous avaient cachés qu'ils ont trouvé la fontaine de jouvence). 
Bon c'est vrai qu'ils ont changé depuis... :afraid:

Allez plus sérieusement : lien de famille entre les deux ? Frères ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Littéraires.



Boileau et Narcejac ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2011)

Ils ne sont pas frères. Et il ne s'agit pas de Pierre Louis Boileau et de Pierre Ayraud dit Thomas Narcejac.

Un oubli : plus à l'est que la Pologne.


----------



## lineakd (5 Juin 2011)

@cratès, ont-ils écrit --> "ODNOETAJNAYA AMERIKA*"? *​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2011)

*&#1044;&#1072; ! *Il s'agissait bien d'Ilf et Petrov, les immortels auteurs (bien que morts trop tôt) des _Douze chaises_. Mel Brooks en a fait une adaptation au cinéma, en 1970.


----------



## lineakd (5 Juin 2011)

Salut, celui-ci est très, très, très connu, à vous -->


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2011)

Harisson Ford !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

bon, je rejoue illico hein !


----------



## lineakd (5 Juin 2011)

@alèm, oui.
Ouahhh, :love:comédienne? iranienne?


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2011)

trop fort le gars ! 

non mais presque&#8230; mais tu tiens une très belle piste !


----------



## lineakd (5 Juin 2011)

@alèm, est-elle au dernier festival de berlin?


----------



## Anthony (5 Juin 2011)

'tain, je suis persuadé que c'est un truc qui a été présenté à Cannes, incapable de remettre la main dessus (peut-être parce que je me plante complètement, faut dire  ).


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2011)

Lineakd : oui. Anthony : pas certain, je vérifie avec le mac demain.


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

@alèm, est-ce Leïla Bekhti?


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2011)

Ah non, tu refroidis ! Ta première intuition était presque géniale.


----------



## Anthony (6 Juin 2011)

Pegah Ferydoni ? Si c'est bien elle, c'est Berlin qui m'a mis sur la piste, j'ai donc cherché côté turque.


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2011)

alors qu'elle est allemande d'origine iranienne ! (née en Iran d'un père géorgien et une mère azerbaïdjanaise elle a la nationalité allemande*) et effectivement, elle joue dans quelques films turco-allemands  dont Ayla (elle est juste magnifique dedans même si le film n'a pas un intérêt autre que socio-culturel puisqu'il reflète la manière dont une partie des jeunes turcs allemands vivent la transition entre les libertés de m&#339;urs allemandes au regard des strictes condition du régime d'honneur des vieux turcs, le film n'étant pas manichéen mais la trame est usée&#8230; ce sujet me touchant à d'autres titres)







_elle tient une photo de Jafar Pahani lors du festival de Berlin
_

à ton tour de jouer anthony !


*@lineakd : si je t'avais dit iranienne, tu te serais perdu dans un joyeux maelström de visages perses  et puis la nationalité allemande est si dure à obtenir&#8230;


----------



## Anthony (6 Juin 2011)

> et effectivement, elle joue dans quelques films turco-allemands



Oui donc mon allemand est suffisamment rouillé pour que j'ai compris de travers sa bio ;-)

Du coup, je relance avec un vrai poil à gratter.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juin 2011)

Jim Carrey :love:


----------



## Anthony (6 Juin 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> Jim Carrey :love:



Ah oui, y'a comme un air de ressemblance  Mais nan.


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *@lineakd : si je t'avais dit iranienne, tu te serais perdu dans un joyeux maelström de visages perses...


Je me serais perdu avec un grand plaisir. 

@anthony, est-il britannique?


----------



## Anthony (6 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @anthony, est-il britannique?



Jusqu'au bout du sachet de thé. Au poireau, le thé.


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

@anthony, est-ce "Andy Fairweather-Low" des "Amen Corner"?

[YOUTUBE]kM-y1a1oeCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anthony (6 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @anthony, est-ce "Andy Fairweather-Low" des "Amen Corner".



Ouh il est bon, je m'incline ;-) Et accessoirement excellent second couteau de Clapton et de retour en solo ces derniers temps. A toi de jouer !


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

Salut, à moi, non???


----------



## Anthony (6 Juin 2011)

Hum, actrice ?


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

@anthony, s¡.


----------



## Anthony (6 Juin 2011)

Bon et puis c'est à la Berlinale ?


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

@anthony, celui de cette année, je ne sais pas. :rose:
Elle est née à Rome mais c'est aussi une actriz.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Juin 2011)

américaine ?


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2011)

serait-ce Aitana Sánchez-Gijón ?

abba oui ! 

edit 2 -> j'ai cherché avec ça : "actrice espagnole née à rome" je la soupçonnais grandement d'être ibère !


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, non.
@alèm, oui.


----------



## Anthony (7 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai cherché avec ça : "actrice espagnole née à rome" je la soupçonnais grandement d'être ibère !



Mais que ça ça marche, ça me tue ;-)


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juin 2011)




----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2011)

Soit le monsieur, genre famille royale des Balkans en exil, est sur son lit de mort. Soit c'est un acteur assez crédible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2011)

Une mise en bière... bavaroise.


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Une mise en bière... bavaroise.





Sur une idée d'IVANOE , 
histoire de relancer, vu que l'excellent alèm fait la dame pipi à l'entrée au lieu de remplir ses devoirs ici


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2011)

bah oui, d'ailleurs, merci de laver vos mains avant de me filer de la monnaie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2011)

Je pense qu'alèm a oublié, tout simplement, à force de se chamailler avec tirhum...  

Le contraste physique entre le jeune Louis II de Bavière (puisque c'est de lui qu'il s'agit) et celui de la fin est saisissant.

Edit : je n'avais pas vu que la légende en question était revenue... Il va pouvoir nous mystifier à nouveau.


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2011)

après avoir cuisiné et bu quelques verres de Pic Saint-Loup, je vous ponds ça !


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2011)

Trop facile, son nom est marqué à droite !


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)

oui !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2011)

&#23721;&#23822; &#24357;&#22826;&#37070;

Iwasaki Yataro (Iwasaki est son nom de famille), fondateur du groupe Mitsubishi.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iwasaki_Yatar&#333;


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)

héhé 


je voulais faire simple mais à ce point !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2011)

Le hasard, en fait. J'avais déjà vu sa tête quelque part et je me souvenais qu'il s'agissait d'un homme d'affaires japonais fondateur d'un grand groupe.

J'ai trouvé cette nuit un personnage attachant. Aucun rapport avec l'Histoire avec un grand "H", ni avec quoi que ce soit de tragique.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juin 2011)

On me souffle qu'il a une tête de politicien américain.


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)

à cause de son strabisme accentué par ses lunettes d'hypermyope ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2011)

Pas politicien du tout. Mais il est bien né aux États-Unis, à l'extrême fin du XIXe siècle.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> J'ai trouvé cette nuit un personnage _*attachant*_./CENTER]



Ce n'est donc pas l'inventeur du Téflon !  Au moins une chose acquise. On progresse. 

Né aux US d'une origine européenne de première ascendance (parents immigrés) ou famille américaine plus ancienne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai pas enquêté sur sa généalogie. Mais il a un bon nom anglo-saxon.


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)

un vrai gaffeur, ceci dit ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------

bon allez, pour vite redonner la main à Cratès après *Richard Gurley Drew*, inventeur du scotch simple face 

je vous propose cette personnalité


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> un vrai gaffeur, ceci dit !



Je n'ai pas trouvé mention de ce trait de caractère dans ce que j'ai lu.  

Mais l'essentiel est d'avoir identifié le bonhomme...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé mention de ce trait de caractère dans ce que j'ai lu.



c'est normal !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2011)

OK ! C'est plus clair !


----------



## Mackeo (13 Juin 2011)

Cette dame ne serait-elle pas anglo-saxonne? OU plutôt néo-zélandaise?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Le contexte de la photo est intéressant. La dame a tout l'air d'être en train de faire un discours public. Ses vêtements et ceux du monsieur au second plan (qui ressemble vaguement à Sigmund Freud ) peuvent faire penser à une époque située avant-guerre.

Mais c'est surtout le groupe de femmes derrière l'oratrice qui interpelle. Elles se tiennent en arrière en semblant écouter avec respect. La photo les présentent floue et leur origine ethnique est dur à définir. Avec leur couleur de peau et leurs longues robes, elles peuvent faire penser successivement à des tziganes, des indiennes d'Amérique ou même comme il a été suggéré ci-dessus un peuple austral.

En tout cas j'émets l'hypothèse que cette femme occidentale est une activiste politique qui défendait les droits civiques soit d'une minorité ethnique soit d'un peuple de "natifs" minorisé par la colonisation occidentale.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

anglo-saxon c'est vague&#8230;*

elle n'est pas néo-zélandaise. activiste politique, oui.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Etait-elle anglaise et communiste ?


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

tu triches ! 

euh oui, double peine ! 

mais elle est surtout une femme !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Sylvia Pankhurst.

Tiens ça m'étonnes de toi que tu nous ai demandé de trouver  :
1 - Une femme
2 - Une communiste
3 - Qui s'est même fait exclure de l'Internationale Socialiste et s'est opposée à Lénine



Vraiment pas ton genre...


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

eh bien, figure-toi que le premier argument est important mais tu as oublié l'essentiel : Sylvia Pankhurst dans la fidèle tradition familiale était féministe&#8230; c'était ça le plus important là pour moi. Le reste était anecdotique ! 

et pis aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Dans son genre aussi, elle fut une féministe :


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Juin 2011)

Habillée comme une indienne, ou une cow girl ? Calamity Jane ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Habillée comme une indienne, ou une cow girl ? Calamity Jane ?



 Non mais en tout cas du même pays.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Juin 2011)

littéraire ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Non pas littéraire.
Cela nous arrivera (normalement) tous mais quand on la voit sur cette photo on ne peut hélas que s'écrier : "O rage ! O désespoir ! O vieillesse ennemie !". Car elle fut si belle...


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

Mannequin ou actrice années 50 ?? 

Wilhelmina Cooper ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

actrice.
Mais je t'en dis pas plus car avec un cinéphile comme toi ce serait trop vite trouvé !


----------



## Franck72 (16 Juin 2011)

Jane Russel ?&#8230;

Vraiment au pif&#8230;

Vous êtes très forts


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Une génération avant Jane Russel


----------



## lineakd (16 Juin 2011)

@ivanoe, Katharine Hepburn...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Non plus.
Pour la situer dans le temps, elle est décédée en 1985.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

Louise Brooks, donc !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Quand même hein, le temps est un salaud... :hein:


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Quand même hein, le temps est un salaud... :hein:



Vaste débat .... 

Allez, un autre:


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2011)

Il a un côté Mitteleuropa. Ou alors c'est une ruse.


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il a un côté Mitteleuropa. Ou alors c'est une ruse.



*Ruse* _s.m._ Nom donné à une vieille photo de quelqu'un ayant l'air d'un européen de l'est, mais qui en fait ne l'est pas du tout. _Il a un côté Mitteleuropa. Ou alors c'est une ruse.
_
Non, pas d'europe de l'est dans cette énigme_  
_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

En tout cas s'il a un côté rigolo, on le voit pas sur la photo !


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Juin 2011)

Amerloque plutôt ? ou British ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> En tout cas s'il a un côté rigolo, on le voit pas sur la photo !



Absolument, il ne regorgeait pas d'humour ...



jp.pilet a dit:


> Amerloque plutôt ? ou British ?



Bompi était trop à l'est, tu es trop à l'ouest (mais on le savait tous déjà )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

C'est l'inventeur du gaz hilarant ? 



Français tout simplement ?

Je ne pense pas que ce soit lui mais il me fait penser au père de Michel Rocard qui, je crois, est considéré comme l'un des pères de la bombe H française.


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> :
> Bompi était trop à l'est, tu es trop à l'ouest (mais on le savait tous déjà )


----------



## lineakd (16 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, un bourreau?


----------



## Franck72 (16 Juin 2011)

Maybe un peu allemand sur les bords ?

En rapport avec 39-45 ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Maybe un peu allemand sur les bords ?
> 
> En rapport avec 39-45 ?



oui en fait je pense aussi à un vieux nazi


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

Effectivement il pourrait faire penser à un nazi. Mais il est français et bourreau, comme très justement indiqué ci-dessus.


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

Henri Desfourneaux

un nom comme ça ça ne s'invente pas


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

Bravo DaCapo !!


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bravo DaCapo !!



ben, il y a quelque temps, j'avais proposé à votre sagacité un autre bourreau  Cela n'a donc pas été trop dur

Je reviens dans un instant

parce que lézarder ben j'ai pas le temps:


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

Murray « Boz » Bozinsky ??


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Murray « Boz » Bozinsky ??





non, non


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2011)

je peux pas jouer, je le connais ! 


_personnellement, j'veux dire&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Un Nerd ? Américain ? Britannique ?


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Un Nerd ? Américain ? Britannique ?



non,
oui,
non

@alem : je savais que tu connaissais le personnage, mais personnellement ça non.


----------



## lineakd (16 Juin 2011)

@da capo, un musicien?


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @da capo, un musicien?



tout à fait


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Arto Lindsay. Guitariste, chanteur, compositeur et producteur de musique américain.


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Arto Lindsay. Guitariste, chanteur, compositeur et producteur de musique américain.



Bravo !

A toi la main


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> non,
> oui,
> non
> 
> @alem : je savais que tu connaissais le personnage, mais personnellement&#8230; ça non.



j'aurais répondu :
non malgré les mêmes lunettes depuis 30 ans 
oui mais américain, c'est large&#8230; genre Brésil&#8230; 
non

@da capo : je ne vais pas te raconter tout ce qui peut relever de l'intime 

edit : pardon, je parlais avec mon coloc, ma future-belle-s&#339;ur (et ex-) et je viens d'apprendre que je suis témoin de mariage en Serbie en 2014&#8230; ok je lag quoi&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

tiens, je vais aller regarder "Lost In Translation", moi ....


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2011)

et moi apprendre le polonais si faut que j'épouse la s&#339;ur de mon ex&#8230;  (parce que mon ex parle français elle au moins ! tudieu !  )


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ma future-belle-sur (et ex-)



c'est toi qui veut pas parler de ce qui relève de l'intime ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> c'est toi qui veut pas parler de ce qui relève de l'intime ?



oui, jamais et surtout pas dans le mini-bar !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

Anatoli Krupnov, c'est marqué dessus 

t'en remets une autre (sans le nom ...) ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Ah désolé, je suis pas super au point.

J'en remet une autre.


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Anatoli Krupnov, c'est marqué dessus
> 
> t'en remets une autre (sans le nom ...) ??



euh même avec le nom, je vois pas de qui il s'agit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> euh&#8230; même avec le nom, je vois pas de qui il s'agit



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Obelisk_%28band%29

http://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Black_Obelisk/1216


Il faudrait que je propose un article à wikipédia sur Black Obelisk en français. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2011)

Tu as un faible pour les Russes ? 

"La barque de l'amour s'est brisée sur le récif de la vie quotidienne".


----------



## Pamoi (16 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Tu as un faible pour les Russes ?



j'avais pas osé ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)

Bonne réponse de Cratès. Il s'agissait donc du poète russe Vladimir Maïakovski.

A toi la main.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2011)

Celui-ci aurait pu être russe, également.


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@cratès, pas russe mais poète. :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2011)

Il était effectivement poète. Dramaturge aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2011)

Français ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2011)

Français, oui.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2011)

Avec ce demi sourire révélant dès cet âge sa fougue, son talent et son insolence, il est forcément mort jeune de la tubar !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Avec ce demi sourire révélant dès cet âge sa fougue, son talent et son insolence, il est forcément mort jeune de la tubar !



Pas vraiment. Il a vécu jusqu'à la cinquantaine, pas révolté ou insolent pour un sou, même si on peut le considérer comme un original. Il aspirait à être reconnu et serait bien rentré à l'Académie si elle avait voulu de lui.


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@cratès, c'est un joueur d'échecs?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2011)

C'était d'abord un homme de Lettres. Mais il s'est passionné pour ce jeu.


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@cratès, raymond roussel?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2011)

Très fort !   La plupart des photos qu'on voit de lui le montrent avec la moustache. "Le Président de la République des rêves" l'avait appelé Aragon...

À toi la main.


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

Salut, bien plus facile, maintenant.


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2011)

Un Polynésien ?


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@bompi, non, sa famille est d'origine indiennne.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Juin 2011)

ce qui fait qu'il est indien (d'Inde) ?

Artiste ?


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, non, il n'est pas indien.
C'était un artiste dans ce qu'il faisait.


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2011)

ah bah ouais, je savais qui c'était forcément&#8230; et dieu sait que je n'en ai rien à foutre du foot mais ce mec est un héros maudit, le poulidor du futchebol&#8230;

Manoel Francisco dos Santos, dit Garrincha

valaaaaaaa son regard


----------



## lineakd (17 Juin 2011)

@alèm, ouahhh, tu es trop fort. Je m'incline... 

à toi...


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

ouais&#8230; bah non, juste j'avais du lire des trucs à son sujet (et j'ai une bonne mémoire photographique)

allez, super simple, sans l'ombre d'un doute :


----------



## lineakd (18 Juin 2011)

@alèm, j'ai plutôt une mémoire flash ou poisson rouge (2s). 
C'est une musicienne?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

bah elle est pas si mauvaise que ça ta mémoire ! 
elle fait d'autres trucs aussi


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ouais bah non, juste j'avais du lire des trucs à son sujet (et j'ai une bonne mémoire photographique)



ouais ouais ....  en fait, t'es fan de foot (bière, vuvuzelas et tout le toutim devant la télé),  et t'assumes pas ...  

Autrement, la dame, actrice ?

_La soeur de David Bowie ?_


----------



## lineakd (18 Juin 2011)

@alèm, américaine?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> ouais ouais ....  en fait, t'es fan de foot (bière, vuvuzelas et tout le toutim devant la télé),  et t'assumes pas ...



euh non 




Pamoi a dit:


> Autrement, la dame, actrice ?



par hasard mais ça ressemble plus à de la figuration ou de l'illustration 




Pamoi a dit:


> _La soeur de David Bowie ?_



sa petite sur alors  mais un continent les sépare et beaucoup de chirurgie esthétique    



lineakd a dit:


> @alèm, américaine?



oui msieur !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2011)

Elle a pas chanté ou été dans la mouvance du Velvet Underground ?


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

pas de lien direct


----------



## Pamoi (18 Juin 2011)

Du coté de Sonic Youth, plutôt ...

Kim Gordon


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2011)

bien vu !
bientôt 60 ans et elle tournoie toujours aussi bien sur scène :love:


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2011)




----------



## lineakd (19 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, un jeune dragon?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2011)

A priori non, mais peux-tu préciser ta pensée ?


----------



## lineakd (19 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, vu ses habits, il vient de la région de l'Himalaya?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2011)

Absolument


----------



## lineakd (19 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, Jigme Singye Wangchuck.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2011)

Excellent !! 

A toi la main


----------



## lineakd (19 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, celui-ci est pour toi. 

Il devait avoir à l'époque de la photo, 20 ou 31 ans, je ne sais plus.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2011)

On dirait un héros de film d'aventure des années (19)30.


----------



## Pamoi (19 Juin 2011)

américain ?


----------



## lineakd (19 Juin 2011)

@bompi, héros peut-être pas mais la photo date de cette époque.
@pamoi, non, européen.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

Acteur, metteur en scène ??

_Si tel est le cas, je tiens à préciser, suite à ton indice, que je suis certes cinéphile, mais certainement le moins pointu de tous ceux qui trainent dans le coin ...
_


----------



## Franck72 (20 Juin 2011)

Il aurait pas un côté british ?


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, metteur en scène. 
Acteur, sur cette photo, je crois mais ce n'est pas son métier.
@franc72, il ne l'est pas mais sa culture en garde quelques traces.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

peut-être lusitanien ?


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, oui.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> peut-être lusitanien ?



Allez Pamoi, t'as encore trouvé ! 

Tu vas pas nous garder ça pendant _100 ans_...


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juin 2011)

une illumination, pas fait exprès 

Ça reste ouvert, je n'ai personne d'intéressant à proposer


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Juin 2011)

hé les mecs  ... Qui est-ce ? pour moi la Lusitanie évoque Astérix ... C'est tout :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2011)

Manoel de Oliveira.


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2011)

ouaih&#8230; l'indice des 100 ans pour un portugais&#8230;

mais bravo à Crates


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@cratès, bravo, 

à toi -->


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2011)

Mais de qui peut-il s'agir ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Tu as sans doute laissé exprès l'indice sur la photo en bas à gauche : nom du studio (Harris et Ewing, si je vois bien) et ville (Washington DC). 

Si ce n'est pas un piège le monsieur est très probablement américain.

Washington, capitale de l'état fédéral : personnage politique influent aux USA ? Epoque entre 1930 et 1960 ?


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@cratès, un militaire? marin?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2011)

Un marin américain. La photo doit dater des années vingt.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Un marin américain. La photo doit dater des années vingt.



Marin un certain temps ?
Qui a fait tout autre chose par la suite ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2011)

Il n'a rien fait d'autre, à ma connaissance du moins.


----------



## lineakd (20 Juin 2011)

@cratès, 1941 ne fut pas une bonne année pour lui, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2011)

Hé hé ! 1941 a carrément été une année maudite pour lui.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Husband E.Kimmel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2011)

Oui, il commandait la flotte du Pacifique lors de l'attaque de Pearl Harbor. Sur la photo ci-dessous, on le voit à droite, aux côtés de Lord Mountbatten et du général Short, commandant des forces terrestres d'Hawaï (qui a aussi été relevé de son commandement après l'attaque). Sa part de reponsabilité dans la catastrophe est encore discutée de nos jours.





​Bien vu !  ​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Qui est-ce ?


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juin 2011)

Richard Avedon, c'est mon dernier mot Jean-Matyu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Ouais, à toi.


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juin 2011)

Merci 
Celui-là aussi ne va pas durer longtemps


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2011)

Norodom Sihanook ??


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

Perdu, c'est Chang Chong-Chen, l'ami d'Hergé


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juin 2011)

Me voilà tranquille 
A toi donc!
(je ne demande pas comment tu as si vite trouvé, tu devais connaître)


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

Je connaissais 
Le rigolo de l'histoire est que la photo que tu proposes m'a tout l'air d'être un montage : la tête de Chang est rigoureusement la même que sur celle que j'ai postée, mais le fond est différent.

Bon, je cherche quelqu'un et je reviens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

Ben désolé, mais il va falloir attendre ce soir. Si quelqu'un veut prendre la main, je la lui laisse.


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juin 2011)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un montage, si on regarde bien l'angle est un peu différent, la tête davantage tournée à gauche (voir oreille par exemple); Chang a l'air plus jeune sur la tienne.


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2011)

Mince, j'arrive trop tard (trop facile !) :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

Merci d'avoir patienté .


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juin 2011)

Profil grec ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

*Un peu plus à l'ouest*​
(Note : Tryphon n'a aucun rapport avec monsieur Mekicé, c'est juste qu'on vient de parler d'Hergé)


----------



## Pamoi (22 Juin 2011)

un rapport avec l'automobile ?
Allemagne ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> un rapport avec l'automobile ?


Oui


Pamoi a dit:


> Allemagne ?









*Un peu plus au sud*​


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2011)

Salvatore Autobianchi ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2011)

Non, mais c'est un compatriote, qui aimait les belles courbes comme les lignes droites.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2011)

Fangio ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2011)

Autobianchi est une marque italienne, Fangio était argentin


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Juin 2011)

Gian-Battista Pinin Farina ?

Enzo Ferrari ?


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2011)

J'ai cherché les deux sans trouver de ressemblance avec notre inconnu.

J'ai aussi regardé côté Ettore Bugatti sans plus de succès.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2011)

droite et courbe, automobile et archi ? 

Flaminio Bertoni ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2011)

Giovanni "Nuccio" B.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2011)

à une lettre près ... je n'étais pas loin


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2011)

Arlequin et Nouvoul, vous vous départagez au bras de fer ou au chiffoumi, c'est vous qui voyez 

Adepte des courbes :






Et des lignes droites :




Et s'il ne l'a pas dessiné lui-même, c'est de son bureau d'étude qu'est sortie l'une des (si ce n'est la) plus belle voiture du monde :


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2011)

Qu'Arlequin arlequine


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Qu'Arlequin arlequine



mais non mais non, tu as donné la réponse


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2011)

Merci, de rien, mais je n'en ferai rien, après vous, je vous en prie 
Je pourrais mettre un nouveau personnage, mais après je n'aurai pas le temps de de m'y consacrer. A toi


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Messieurs, sâchez que vous voir vous reluire la fesses à baveux coups de langues peut avoir son charme (quoique...), mais envoyez la suite, bordel de merde s'il vous plait!


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Juin 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Messieurs, sâchez que vous voir vous reluire la fesses à baveux coups de langues peut avoir son charme (quoique...), mais envoyez la suite, bordel de merde s'il vous plait!



  on veut jouer :rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2011)

Bon, comme je l'ai dit je n'aurai pas trop le temps de vous répondre, tant pis pour vous, mais comme vous voulez jouer, voilà


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Juin 2011)

Années 1929-1930 ?
Grande-Bretagne ?


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juin 2011)

Pour les années c'est à peu près tout à fait ça 
Mais pas G.-B.
Désolé, mais faut que je m'absente, j'avais prévenu :hein:


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Quelque chose me dit que le bougre n'aimait pas se faire photographier...


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2011)

homme politique ?
américain ? russe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2011)

Il a typiquement le comportement d'un homme puissant qui a l'habitude de commander et ne supporte pas qu'on s'oppose à lui. Et comme il ne veut pas être photographié, ce n'est probablement pas un homme politique. Plus certainement un capitaine d'industrie ou un banquier de la fin du XIXe siècle et du début du XXe. Il manque de flegme ou d'humour : ce n'est sans doute pas un Britannique. Américain, peut-être.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Cratès, quand on connaît la réponse, on la donne!


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2011)

il a effectivement l'air d'un américain, mais les hommes qui l'entourent font penser à des russes ....

_je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus, je suis perdu ... 
(Michel Fugain - fais comme l'oiseau)_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2011)

Honnêtement, n'importe qui peut raisonner comme je l'ai fait. C'est du bon sens. Mais je peux tout de même me tromper, s'il s'agit d'un parlementaire britannique irascible photographié à la sortie d'une maison de passe...


----------



## tahartag (23 Juin 2011)

John Pierpont Morgan.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2011)

C'est une habitude, chez toi, de filer des bonnes réponses comme ça tous les 2 mois ????? 

bon, ben bravo quand même ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2011)

tahartag a dit:


> John Pierpont Morgan.



Bon, j'avais pas tort.


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Bon, j'avais pas tort.



Voilà


----------



## tahartag (23 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est une habitude, chez toi, de filer des bonnes réponses comme ça tous les 2 mois ?????
> 
> bon, ben bravo quand même ...



Tant que Nouvoul n'a pas confirmé, il y a présomption d'erreur.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Juin 2011)

bon, tout le monde a raison, et c'est minnie qui s'y colle.

edit:



tahartag a dit:


> Tant que Nouvoul n'a pas confirmé, il y a présomption d'erreur.



si t'étais là plus souvent  tu saurais qu'à cette heure ci, le Nouvoul il dort !!


----------



## tahartag (23 Juin 2011)

Bien, puisque l'on m'y encourage, voici sans plus attendre la suite:







Toutes mes excuses à Nouvoul, dont je n'aurai point attendu l'aval.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juin 2011)

tahartag a dit:


> John Pierpont Morgan.


Tu es devin ?
C'est bien lui 
J'aurais aimé qu'on évoque cette anecdote: "Son portrait figura longtemps sur les billets du Monopoly. Avec son visage à un nez pointu, il a souvent été caricaturé de façon à rappeler un rapace."
Car j'étais parti sur l'idée de jppilet "on veut jouer" > monopoly.
Sur ce, je m'en vais bosser.
Bonnes recherches


----------



## Pamoi (24 Juin 2011)

Américain ? Scientifique ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Dessinateur italien ?


----------



## tahartag (24 Juin 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Américain ? Scientifique ?



plus à l'est ! oui ! 



IVANOE a dit:


> Dessinateur italien ?



non ! plus au nord !


----------



## jp.pilet (24 Juin 2011)

Français ?
Physicien ? Astro-Physicien ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

James Watson, l'un des découvreurs de l'ADN ?


----------



## tahartag (25 Juin 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Français ? Physicien ? Astro-Physicien ?


 Ayant un peu parcouru le forum, je prends la liberté de t'annoncer que tu restes fidèle à toi même: tu es (trop) à l'ouest , pas physicien 





IVANOE a dit:


> James Watson, l'un des découvreurs de l'ADN ?


 Non, mais l'acronyme de sa découverte tient en 3 lettres également


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Juin 2011)

Donc Anglais ou à tous le moins grand breton ?
Biologiste ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]A7F2X3rSSCU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Juin 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Donc Anglais ou à tous le moins grand breton ?
> Biologiste ?



 Vraiment à l'Ouest le JPP 
Bravo Romuald d'avoir été en Suisse nous chercher Albert Hofmann


----------



## tahartag (25 Juin 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> [ YOUTUBE]*LSD*[/YOUTUBE ]​





jp.pilet a dit:


> Vraiment à l'Ouest le JPP
> Bravo Romuald d'avoir été en Suisse nous chercher Albert Hofmann



Bravo à tous les 2 !!

A Romuald donc pour la prochaine énigme


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2011)

Une femme en couleurs jeune et dans le vent, histoire de changer des vieux barbons centenaires en noir et blanc


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2011)

une sportive ?
une histoire de bateau ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2011)

Monsieur sait repérer et interpréter les indices 

La réponse est oui.


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2011)

bon comme je ne m'intéresse pas à ça j'essaie : Maud Fontenoy ?


----------



## lineakd (25 Juin 2011)

romuald a dit:
			
		

> Une femme en couleurs jeune...



Comme le jaune canari...?


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> bon comme je ne m'intéresse pas à ça j'essaie : Maud Fontenoy ?


Non



lineakd a dit:


> Comme le jaune canari...?


Comprends pas... 

Sinon j'ai barbeuk, donc suis offline jusqu'à ? (vous verrez bien)


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Juin 2011)

Dee Caffari ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------

Le 18 mai 2006, après 178 jours de mer, elle devient la première femme à avoir accompli le tour du monde à la voile en solitaire sans assistance d'est en ouest, c'est-à-dire contre les vents et les courants dominants.
En 2008, elle termine 8e la Transat anglaise sur Aviva.
Elle a terminé 6e du Vendée Globe 2008-2009, devenant ainsi la première femme à avoir réussi le tour du monde en solitaire à la voile dans les deux sens.


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2011)

Gagné !
(mais tu devrais citer tes sources...)


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Juin 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Gagné !
> (mais tu devrais citer tes sources...)



comme d'habitude : wiki

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------

wiki
C'est mieux comme ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

Avant de continuer, il faut aller finir cette énigme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2011)

Et il y a aussi un film [un peu fripon] à deviner dans la section "C'est quoi ce film ?"...


----------



## jp.pilet (26 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Et il y a aussi un film [un peu fripon] à deviner dans la section "C'est quoi ce film ?"...



tu aurais pu nous mettre un lien... Avec la chaleur actuelle, c'est plus reposant


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Juin 2011)

voili-voilà


----------



## lineakd (29 Juin 2011)

@jp.pilet, la réponse est peut-être à l'intérieur de cette belle maison


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Juin 2011)

tout à fait, voilà ce que c'est d'avoir la flemme de chercher Raymond Barre bien sûr et sa maison de naissance à la Réunion
à toi


----------



## lineakd (30 Juin 2011)

Salut, l'histoire me passionne.


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

personnage historique ? actrice ?


----------



## lineakd (30 Juin 2011)

@pamoi, une très belle actrice. :love:


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

un petit coté S.Marceau je trouve


----------



## lineakd (30 Juin 2011)

@arlequin, ce fut une très bonne année :love: mais non.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

française ? 

adjani ?


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Juin 2011)

Michèle Morgan ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Michèle Morgan ?



je ne pense pas

la photo couleur a réellement été "accessible" dans les années 30-40, hors ici la JF semble avoir tout au plus une dizaine d'années... 

et au vu de la tenue vestimentaire, je pencherais plutôt pour les années 60

mais je peux me tromper

E.Seigner ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

depuis ça:



lineakd a dit:


> ce fut une très bonne année




je pensais à Françoise Fabian (La Bonne Année, avec Lino), mais je ne vois pas trop la ressemblance


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Juin 2011)

Si l'histoire t'intéresse peut-être t'es tu intéressé à Jeanne D'Arc ? et donc à la superbe Milla Jovovich ?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

ai compris "très bonne année" comme faisant référence à l'année de naissance de sophie marceau ... comme quoi on interprète les indices comme on veut


----------



## Pamoi (30 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ai compris "très bonne année" comme faisant référence à l'année de naissance de sophie marceau ... comme quoi on interprète les indices comme on veut



pas mal ....  

Bon, alors Emmanuelle Seigner ??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2011)

Françoise Dorléac ?


----------



## lineakd (30 Juin 2011)

@arlequin, oui la même année de naissance que la belle sophie, française pour le reste --> non. 
@pamoi, non.
@jp.pilet, non.
@ivanoe, non.
Elle était au dernier festival de cannes, hors compétition. 
Après quelques années sur le petit écran.



			
				arlequin a dit:
			
		

> et au vu de la tenue vestimentaire, je pencherais plutôt pour les années 60


La photographie prise en 1973.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> Elle était au dernier festival de cannes, hors compétition.



Ah ben fallait commencer par ça ! 

Florence Pernel (Cécilia Sarkozy, dans le film "La Conquête")












lineakd a dit:


> La photographie prise en 1973.



forcément, mon raisonnement tombait à l'eau puisque année de naissance 66 + 10ans maxi = 1976 maxi


----------



## lineakd (30 Juin 2011)

@arlequin,  à toi _ _ _


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @arlequin,  à toi _ _ _




allez, un moche pour changer


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Juin 2011)

Un padre ? Chanoine ?


----------



## da capo (30 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> trop souriant



P'tain, mon père !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> P'tain, mon père !



Il y a du vrai ...



jp.pilet a dit:


> Un padre ? Chanoine ?



Prêtre puis curé pour être précis

Mais ce n'est pas ce qui a fait sa renommée ! 

Indice: il s'en est fallu de peu qu'il connaisse le 20e siècle


----------



## lineakd (30 Juin 2011)

@arlequin, et poète?


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2011)

Missionnaire ?
Linguiste ?
Scientifique ?


----------



## 'chon (30 Juin 2011)

Il a l'air abattu..


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2011)

Le poids de la soutane, peut-être. Ou alors il était dans un pays chaud quand la photo a été prise.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @arlequin, et poète?



effectivement 



bompi a dit:


> Missionnaire ?
> Linguiste ?
> Scientifique ?



non x 3



'chon a dit:


> Il a l'air abattu..



n'ai pas eu l'occasion de le rencontrer :rateau:

il venait peut être d'apprendre sa nouvelle nomination 



bompi a dit:


> Le poids de la soutane, peut-être. *Ou alors il était dans un pays chaud quand la photo a été prise*.



alors ça ça m'étonnerait


----------



## lineakd (1 Juillet 2011)

arlequin a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *bompi*
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi? Pas de soleil en Belgique? :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> Pourquoi? Pas de soleil en Belgique? :rateau:





là il pleut


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Juillet 2011)

la Belgique était proche pour Guido Gezelle


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juillet 2011)

exactement



à toi la main donc





bon, sur ce, je m'en vais pendant une semaine ... amusez-vous bien

à+ et bon we


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Juillet 2011)

Allez ne soyons pas cruel, facile


----------



## lineakd (4 Juillet 2011)

@jp.pilet, dieu? ok, je sors --->


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2011)

C'est un croquis judiciaire (fait au tribunal et la personne représentée est un prévenu) ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Juillet 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @jp.pilet, dieu? ok, je sors --->



 Il essayait, à sa façon de s'en rapprocher 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> C'est un croquis judiciaire (fait au tribunal et la personne représentée est un prévenu) ?



Non ce n'est pas un croquis judiciaire mais un dessin fait par un ami mais très ressemblant... Ses photos seraient trop facile à identifier


----------



## lineakd (4 Juillet 2011)

@jp.pilet, un français?


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2011)

Nicolas Hulot effaré par les résultats d'Éva Joly ?


----------



## black-hawk (4 Juillet 2011)

Benoit Magimel?


----------



## 'chon (5 Juillet 2011)

hé ben..


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @jp.pilet, un français?



Français oui, connu oui, un orteil au 19e s., tout le reste au 20e

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h30 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Nicolas Hulot effaré par les résultats d'Éva Joly ?



Non, son écologie était plus artificielle

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h31 ----------




black-hawk a dit:


> Benoit Magimel?



Non, ce n'est pas un acteur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h33 ----------




'chon a dit:


> hé ben..



Non, non... C'est pas Ben


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Juillet 2011)

L'Antonin ?


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> L'Antonin ?



Ah ce Nouvoul  Ben oui Antonin Artaud

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------

qui invente le concept de "théatre de la cruauté" et qui sous couvert de maux de tête chroniques utilisait de multiples substances le rapprochant des paradis artificiels wiki


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Juillet 2011)

Plus jeune j'adorais Artaud  (Pour en finir avec le jugement de Dieu, l'ombilic des limbes)

A vos stylos-billes:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2011)

Il ressemble beaucoup à Dubuffet :


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Juillet 2011)

La prochaine fois je proposerai une photo de l'homme invisible; tu es trop fort


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2011)

J'ai peu de mérite : Dubuffet n'est pas tout à fait le premier venu.  

En voilà un autre qui ne devrait pas faire long feu.


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Juillet 2011)

Anglais ou à tous le moins Grand Breton ? Américain ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2011)

Anglais ? Oh que non !    Américain non plus. Il manquait juste un peu de goût dans le choix de ses pantalons...

Deux pays peuvent en fait le revendiquer. Mais il est mort français.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Il n'aimait pas les anglais donc et son pantalon ressemble à celui des cuisiniers.
Logique infaillible : un grand cuistot ou une profession du genre.  Normal qu'il n'aimait pas les anglais car comme a dit notre Chichi national : "On peut pas faire confiance à des gens qui bouffent aussi mal !". :rateau:

Alors : Escoffier ? Brillat-Savarin ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Il n'aimait pas les anglais donc et son pantalon ressemble à celui des cuisiniers.
> Logique infaillible : un grand cuistot ou une profession du genre.  Normal qu'il n'aimait pas les anglais car comme a dit notre Chichi national : "On peut pas faire confiance à des gens qui bouffent aussi mal !". :rateau:
> 
> Alors : Escoffier ? Brillat-Savarin ?



Ce qui est bien, lorsqu'on est mort de rire, c'est qu'on ressuscite vite... 


Plus sérieusement, je n'ai pas sous-entendu qu'il détestais les Anglais. Mais il est amusant qu'on le prenne pour un Britannique, au vu de ses origines familiales.


Pas cuistot pour un sou. Un aristocrate, diplomate, homme politique.


----------



## lineakd (5 Juillet 2011)

cratès a dit:
			
		

> Un aristocrate, diplomate, homme politique.



@cratès, homme politique polonais et français???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Photo fin XIX début XX, Europe occidentale ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2011)

Photo de la seconde moitié du XIXe siècle. Homme politique franco-polonais.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Homme politique du Second Empire et franco-polonais.

Avec ces éléments j'ai trouvé : Alexandre Flrorian Joseph Colonna Walewski. Fils de l'Empereur Napoléon Ier et de Marie Walewska.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2011)

C'est bien Walewski. La ressemblance avec l'Empereur n'est-elle pas frappante ?

La suite aux bons soins de Matyu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Époque XXe siècle.


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Juillet 2011)

Chanteur ? Sixties ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Chanteur ? Sixties ?



Mais non ! C'est une femme !


----------



## lineakd (6 Juillet 2011)

@cratès, oui même une femme russe, vu le nom de l'image "&#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1090;".


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Juillet 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @cratès, oui même une femme russe, vu le nom de l'image "&#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1090;".



Donc peut-être Valentina Terechkova, 1e femme cosmonaute russe ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2011)

Oui, bien vu jp.pilet. Il s'agit bien de Velentina Terechkova, première femme cosmonaute. La photo date effectivement des années 60 ( son vol dans l'espace date de juin 1963 ). Elle était âgée de 26 ans quand elle a effectué son vol spatial. En 1963 elle obtint le titre de héros de l'Union soviétique, la plus haute distinction en URSS.

C'est donc à toi jp de nous proposer un autre perso.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2011)

Allez après moult réflexion


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2011)

Elle porte un de ces couvre-chefs ridicules des étudiants anglo-saxons. Genre Harvard et tout ça. Je verrais bien une date autour de 1880.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2011)

Une suffragette britannique ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Elle porte un de ces couvre-chefs ridicules des étudiants anglo-saxons. Genre Harvard et tout ça. Je verrais bien une date autour de 1880.



1880 et après exact

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h23 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Une suffragette britannique ?



Tout à fait  Mais il y en eu plusieurs de célèbres : qui est-elle et quel "exploit" a-t-elle tenté ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2011)

Quelle suffragette ? Tout le problème est là. Elles étaient si nombreuses... 

Son "exploit" a-t-il un caractère sportif, du genre "la première femme à avoir fait ceci ou cela..." ?


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Quelle suffragette ? Tout le problème est là. Elles étaient si nombreuses...
> 
> Son "exploit" a-t-il un caractère sportif, du genre "la première femme à avoir fait ceci ou cela..." ?



Sportif oui ... dans un certain sens, presque hippique pour ne pas dire épique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2011)

_A Horse, a Horse ! My Kingdom for a Horse !_

Emily Davison, Derby d'Epsom de juin 1913. Elle s'est jetée sur le cheval du Roi George V, a été renversée, et en est morte quelques jours plus tard. Triste histoire.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emily_Davison

http://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/derby_of_june_1913.htm


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> _A Horse, a Horse ! My Kingdom for a Horse !_
> 
> Emily Davison, Derby d'Epsom de juin 1913. Elle s'est jetée sur le cheval du Roi George V, a été renversée, et en est morte quelques jours plus tard. Triste histoire.
> 
> ...



tout à fait elle a voulu arrêter le carrosse en attrapant le cheval... Et c'est le cheval qui a gagné ! mais elle est devenue martyre de la cause des suffragettes !
A toi Cratès


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2011)

Presque personne  ne le connaît probablement en France, mais il a été une célébrité dans son pays (il est décédé il y a quelques années).


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2011)

Le vrai inspecteur Derrick ? Avec une moustache ?

Ou alors le véritable Pleksy-Gladz ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2011)

En fait, on écrit Plekszy-Gladz. Très important, le "Z" après le "S". Sinon, ça ne veut plus rien dire.   

À l'époque où il a fait parler de lui, il ne portait pas la moustache et il était plus jeune.


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2011)

En effet, ce qui indiquerait une ascendance hongroise. 

Le monsieur est d'Europe du Nord ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> En effet, ce qui indiquerait une ascendance hongroise.
> 
> Le monsieur est d'Europe du Nord ?



Le monsieur était citoyen des États-Unis.


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2011)

Il me fait penser à William H. Macy dans Fargo (qui avait un nom suédois dans le film ).

Ce qui va être délicat est de trouver son activité. On dirait davantage un privé ou un ancien du FBI en pré-retraite qu'un quarterback ou qu'un batteur de _béisbol_.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

Est-ce qu'il a commis un crime de haute trahison ?

Agent double ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2011)

Ancien militaire. Pour certains, un traître. Pour d'autres, un héros.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2011)

Aldrich Ames ?


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2011)

D'après Ouikipedia, Aldrich Ames est toujours vivant. Mais il peut y avoir une erreur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Presque personne  ne le connaît probablement en France, mais il a été une célébrité dans son pays (il est *décédé* il y a quelques années).



Javais pas vu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2011)

Cet homme n'était pas un espion. Pour la majorité des Américains, il est un héros, même si quelques-uns ont du mal à l'admettre.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juillet 2011)

Peut-etre Francis Gary Powers ?? (quoique la ressemblance ne paraisse pas tres ressemblante)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2011)

Ce n'est pas Powers. Celui-ci d'ailleurs est mort en 1977, dans un accident d'hélicoptère, bien avant mon personnage. Mais ils ont un point commun : le pilotage d'engins aériens. Je précise néanmoins qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un pilote d'essai, ni d'un as d'un conflit quelconque, et qu'il n'a accompli aucun exploit de type sportif (record de vitesse, d'altitude...). Il a joué un rôle important dans un épisode de l'histoire américaine, par ses actes, puis par ses paroles.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juillet 2011)

Genre un lâcher de bombe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2011)

Pas de lâcher de bombe. Dans une situation difficile, il d'abord écouté son sens moral.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Pas de lâcher de bombe. Dans une situation difficile, il d'abord écouté son sens moral.


 laconisme quand tu nous tiens ...

Donc un rapport avec le viet-nam ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> laconisme quand tu nous tiens ...
> 
> Donc un rapport avec le viet-nam ?



De la part de quelqu'un qui se contente souvent de répondre par oui ou non aux questions qu'on lui pose, ce n'est pas du culot, c'est de la chutzpah (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chutzpah).

Et il y a bien un rapport étroit avec la guerre du Viêt Nam.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> De la part de quelqu'un qui se contente souvent de répondre par oui ou non aux questions qu'on lui pose, ce n'est pas du culot, c'est de la chutzpah (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chutzpah).



Crates, ou"la culture confiture pour tous"   




Cratès a dit:


> Et il y a bien un rapport étroit avec la guerre du Viêt Nam.



et bien oui, il s'agit du tres celebre heros americain (attention, comme d'hab avec le prof, konfitur und bien-pensance inside) 
Hugh Thompson

_Desole pour les accents, clavier US_


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2011)

Moi-z'aussi j'ai un clavier US et, pour autant je n'omets pas les accents (ou alors je ponds une phrase sans diacritique, comme celle-ci (petit exercice proto-oulipien)).

Il faudrait en finir avec cette excuse un peu faiblarde ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Crates, ou"la culture confiture pour tous"



Tu as un ulcère qui te travaille, peut-être ? Cela pourrait expliquer tes aigreurs. Quoi qu'il en soit, je t'emmerde.  

C'était effectivement Hugh Thompson, qui a essayé de s'interposer lors du massacre de My Lai, en mars 1968, puis a témoigné avec quelques autres contre le lieutenant Calley, lors du procès qui a suivi.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2011)

Tu es trop bien-pensant, voilà tout 
Au cas où : mes confitures préférées sont rhubarbe, abricot et framboise. 

PS : bien-pensance : l'utilisation intempestive de ce vocable est au moins aussi gonflante que "politiquement correct" ou "politiquement incorrect", navrants l'un comme l'autre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Tu es trop bien-pensant, voilà tout



J'ai tout de même essayé de me dévoyer avec Léon Bloy... L'effort est méritoire.  

Sinon, le coup du "j'ai un clavier US" me fait toujours sourire pour une raison très particulière. Je pense à chaque fois à ça : Tu Vuò Fa' L'Americano


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2011)

Je ne connaissais pas. C'est mignon tout plein ! Tu aurais dû nous le proposer en énigme subsidiaire.

C'est sûr qu'avec Léon Bloy, tu as enfin déchiré ton manteau de bien-pensant et fait un grand pas vers la fraîche et libre pensée moderne (?). Disons décomplexée 

Bon. Trêve de billevesées : c'est Pamoi qui doit nous proposer quelqu'un (par pitié un vrai mal-pensant pour changer un peu).


----------



## Pamoi (10 Juillet 2011)

Crapi/Bompes a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un ulcère ... bla bla ... l'un comme l'autre



joli duo !!!  

Je reviens des que possible avec un mal-pensant, chers amis !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

Propose nous donc un infirmier médiocre alors.
Bah oui : un mal-pansant. :rateau:

(petite tentative naze pour tenter de détendre l'ambiance ici).

Bon OK Cratès est un peu casse-burnes avec ses cours magistraux à chaque post mais c'est la déformation professionnelle (et ça on y peut rien). Et d'où qu'elle vienne la déformation pro c'est casse-burnes. Y compris la mienne ! 
Et puis bon le Cratès je pense qu'il a vraiment envie de transmettre des trucs. Je pense pas que c'est pour se la péter grave genre je-sais-tout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bon OK Cratès est un peu casse-burnes avec ses cours magistraux à chaque post mais c'est la déformation professionnelle (et ça on y peut rien). Et d'où qu'elle vienne la déformation pro c'est casse-burnes. Y compris la mienne !



Non, ce n'est pas cela. J'ai pu le constater lorsque Pamoi m'a reproché de mettre la Shoah « à toutes les sauces », alors que je n&#8217;ai abordé ce sujet par la bande que dans un seul post de la salle de jeu et, de manière plus développée, dans quelques échanges avec un seul autre posteur sur une seule autre section du forum. Le problème, c'est juste la machine à lieux communs et à fantasmes qui se déclenche à chaque fois que quelqu'un fait connaître sa profession. Si je baillais en public, il y aurait forcément quelqu'un pour supposer que j'entends par là introduire un cours sur la physiologie comparée des états de veille et de sommeil. Il suffirait que je m'attribue l'identité d'un gendarme pour qu'on mette en oeuvre d'autres clichés.

Par ailleurs, il faudrait s&#8217;entendre : l&#8217;un me reproche mes réponses trop laconiques, l&#8217;autre trouve que je transforme chaque post en cours magistral... Pas très cohérent tout ça...


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Par ailleurs, il faudrait sentendre : lun me reproche mes réponses trop laconiques, lautre trouve que je transforme chaque post en cours magistral... Pas très cohérent tout ça...


Un cours magistral laconique, ça évite de bailler pour ne pas s'ensommeiller, comme ça le gendarme ne se réveille pas.

Par contre, ça s'rait bien que Pamoi se réveille, lui


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Le problème, c'est juste la machine à lieux communs et à fantasmes qui se déclenche à chaque fois que quelqu'un fait connaître sa profession.



Bah je sais pas, moi qui suis sexeur de canards dans un élevage...


----------



## madrigual (10 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bah je sais pas, moi qui suis sexeur de canards dans un élevage...



Salut,
Intéressant, et dans quel coin-coin tu fait ça ?
Je fait des docul animalier, aimerais tu devenir célèbre, comme gédeon ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

Mauvaise pioche.

Je déteste Gédéon. Moi mon idole c'est Saturnin.


----------



## madrigual (10 Juillet 2011)

Bon, me permettrais -je de proposer un "bon" mal pensant ...
Pamoi est au barbec ou à l'apero et si ce n'est Pamoi alors qui d'autres ?
Qu'on me bannisse si enfreins le règle est.

Celui-ci vous emmerde tous !
Voir la pièce jointe 63722


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2011)

Max Stirner. Entendu parler, mais jamais lu.

Et c'est toujours à Pamoi.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2011)

Notez que, pour généreux qu'il soit, Cratès ne baille pas si souvent en public : plutôt il bâille en public


----------



## madrigual (10 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Max Stirner. Entendu parler, mais jamais lu.
> 
> Et c'est toujours à Pamoi.



Ça ne m'étonne pas

Que celui qui n'a jamais resquillé me jette la première pierre 

(oui c'est Stirner, et la réponse ...Laconique pour le coup)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Notez que, pour généreux qu'il soit, Cratès ne baille pas si souvent en public : plutôt il bâille en public



Quand je vous disais qu'on me fait à tort une réputation d'intello !


----------



## Pamoi (10 Juillet 2011)

Alors, ntre nôuvëau pèrsonnàge:






_
dêsolè pour les accents, clavièr grec_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

Oh putain c'est quoi ce truc ? Un indice ?


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Juillet 2011)

Stéphanie de Monacoooo !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------

C'est vrai qu'il a un vague air de Didier Bourdon


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2011)

Brìtànníquë ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

Vrai transgenre ou "déguisement" provoc ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2011)

C'est pas contraire aux règles de ce fil de publier un autoportrait ?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juillet 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Oh putain c'est quoi ce truc ? Un indice ?


indice a la pamoi: yes (or no, maybe)
indice plus ou moins a la crates: Presque personne ne le connaît probablement en France, mais il est une célébrité dans son pays. De plus, a l'époque où il a fait parler de lui, il ne portait pas la perruque et il était plus jeune. Pour certains, un traître. Pour d'autres, un héros. 



jp.pilet a dit:


> Stéphanie de Monacoooo !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il a un vague air de Didier Bourdon


ni l'un ni l'autre, pas francophone 



bompi a dit:


> Brìtànníquë ?


Yés !!



IVANOE a dit:


> Vrai transgenre ou "déguisement" provoc ?


Provoc, en l'occurence



Cratès a dit:


> C'est pas contraire aux règles de ce fil de publier un autoportrait ?


Avec une question pareille, tu peux te brosser pour avoir un indice !! 

Bonne soiree aux noctambules, et a demain


----------



## rabisse (11 Juillet 2011)

Is she alive?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2011)

A-t-il fait partie des Monthy Pythons ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2011)

@pamoi, celui-ci est moins modifié je peux répondre,  .
Un espion du MI5?


----------



## Pamoi (11 Juillet 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Is she alive?


yeah !!!!



IVANOE a dit:


> A-t-il fait partie des Monthy Pythons ?


No !



lineakd a dit:


> @pamoi, celui-ci est moins modifié je peux répondre,  .
> Un espion du MI5?


yeah ! 

_(just in case ... the goal is to find the mysterious character witout any image search engine )_


----------



## lineakd (12 Juillet 2011)

@pamoi, désolé, le clic droit est un de mes tocs. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Le jeu est malheureusement en train de devenir "Montre que tu es un pro pour utiliser Gogueule".

J'ai du être naïf : je croyais que les participants s'efforceraient de jouer le jeu avec des questions sur l'identité du personnage. Et avec le plaisir de le voir se dévoiler petit à petit. Idem pour l'autre jeu sur les lieux où s'est passé un truc.

J'ai été bonne poire en croyant parfois que j'avais affaire à des cracks. En fait c'est juste un truc d'internaute futé. De bons gros malins.

Pour moi tout ça a maintenant perdu de son sel. 
J'arrête de jouer.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2011)

Faut pas se désespérer comme ça. Cycliquement, il y a des trouvailles "aidées" mais dans l'ensemble on cherche gentiment en procédant par élimination.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Oui OK pas tout le monde. On est d'accord.

Mais avis aux deux / trois petits pignoufs qui jouent les malins ici : ne pas respecter les règles d'un jeu, c'est ne pas respecter les joueurs qui s'efforcent de rester fair play. Et c'est rendre le jeu anti-ludique. Et il suffit d'un seul comportement comme ça pour polluer le fil. :hein:


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2011)

[aparté]
J'ai ouvert un jour un fil similaire à "Quel est ce film" pour chercher à identifier des textes, un peu comme le DLA (Diagnostic Littéraire à l'Aveugle) des Papous dans la Tête.
Pas moyen d'éviter les abus, malheureusement. Donc le fil a duré 10 contributions et puis basta !

Avec les images, ça reste plus facile à gérer.
[/aparté]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Oui sauf que maintenant gogueule a une fonction de recherche d'images... 

On va voir l'incidence que ça a sur ce fil.

Bon allez. Je la mets en veilleuse. Revenons au personnage de Pamoi.
La mèche a été vendue du reste... 

Un de ces espions anglais de la haute qui se sont fait recrutés à Kèmbridje ou Oksforde par le KGB ? Genre : "Ton père Lord Machin saute les boniches dans son château du Kent. Quel salaud : il baise la classe ouvrière dans tous les sens du terme. Rejoins la révolution prolo : ça fera la nique à ton paternel qui en plus te lattait la tronche quand t'étais petit ! Tovaritch ! Mais bien sûr que tu pourras garder la Jag et l'appart à Notting Hill ! Au contraire, c'est ta couverture".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Oui OK pas tout le monde. On est d'accord.
> 
> Mais avis aux deux / trois petits pignoufs qui jouent les malins ici : ne pas respecter les règles d'un jeu, c'est ne pas respecter les joueurs qui s'efforcent de rester fair play. Et c'est rendre le jeu anti-ludique. Et il suffit d'un seul comportement comme ça pour polluer le fil. :hein:



Je ne crois pas qu'ils cherchent à jouer les malins. C'est juste une forme de balourdise à mon sens. On a en soi une envie de bien faire qui reste frustrée. Et on essaie d'en sortir maladroitement. Mais c'est clair que cela casse le plaisir de jouer. Les sociologues ont écrit des choses intéressantes sur les raisons qui poussent à réprouver la triche, même lorsque les coupables n'en tirent aucun avantage concret. J'en dirai plus le jour où j'aurai envie de pousser l'ulcère de certains aigris jusqu'à la péritonite.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Les sociologues ont écrit des choses intéressantes sur les raisons qui poussent à réprouver la triche, même lorsque les coupables n'en tirent aucun avantage concret. J'en dirai plus le jour où j'aurai envie de pousser l'ulcère de certains aigris jusqu'à la péritonite.



Petite pique à l'usage du frère-ennemi 

Pour ma part si j'avais le loisir de filer des coups de pieds au derche des mauvais joueurs, ça pousserait jusqu'à la rectite.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Oui sauf que maintenant gogueule a une fonction de recherche d'images...
> 
> On va voir l'incidence que ça a sur ce fil.
> 
> ...



non, espion par accident, et sa carrière en tant que tel ne fut pas très longue

Edit: allez petit indice :










Cratès a dit:


> Je ne crois pas qu'ils cherchent à jouer les malins.


ah ? ...


Cratès a dit:


> C'est juste une forme de balourdise à mon sens.


"Le balourd caractérise une masse non parfaitement répartie sur un volume de révolution entraînant un déséquilibre". 
Ça y est, je ne comprends déjà plus rien


Cratès a dit:


> On a en soi une envie de bien faire qui reste frustrée.


ah. Cela concerne-t-il tout le monde ??


Cratès a dit:


> Et on essaie d'en sortir maladroitement.


Euh ... Et on fait comment donc, alors, à ce moment là ?


Cratès a dit:


> Mais c'est clair que cela casse le plaisir de jouer.


ben oui, c'est ça le problème


Cratès a dit:


> Les sociologues ont écrit des choses intéressantes sur les raisons qui poussent à réprouver la triche, même lorsque les coupables n'en tirent aucun avantage concret.


ouch ... ça y est, il a craqué, ça se complique. Encore que les sociologues soient bien obligés de l'écrire s'ils veulent que l'on sache ce qu'ils ont à dire. Et encore qu'en l'occurence, malgré ton intervention (étincelante, je l'admets), on ne le sache toujours pas (ce qu'ils ont écrit et voulu dire) 


Cratès a dit:


> J'en dirai plus le jour où j'aurai envie de pousser l'ulcère de certains aigris jusqu'à la péritonite.


Perso, je vais pouvoir t'en dire plus tout de suite: révise tes cours de médecine 

_je taquine, rien de méchant, hein !!_  
_Concernant le retour des accents, clavier FR_ _aujourd'hui. c'est la fête._


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2011)

Avec le David, c'est vite trouvé, mais pas avec les règles; sinon qui pourrait le trouver  :rose:
Je m'abstiens donc de donner la réponse 

edit, en fait j'ai trouvé sans recherche d'image, c'est bon ?
David spy > David Sh&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Philbypoulos ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Perso, je vais pouvoir t'en dire plus tout de suite: révise tes cours de médecine



C'est fait, et je te renvoie à la notion de péritonite par perforation d'ulcère gastro-duodénal (http://www.snfge.org/02-Connaitre-maladie/0H-urgences/faq/urgences_peritonite.htm). Alexandre le Grand en serait mort, plutôt que d'une mauvaise fièvre, paraît-il.


----------



## lineakd (12 Juillet 2011)

@pamoi, quel indice? @yvanoe, a démonté le clic droit de mon mulot. 
Mais avec deux doigts de trackpad...


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Shayler
Je reste coi et c..


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juillet 2011)

Une salle de jeu, c'est fait pour s'amuser, se détendre, non ?

Merde, c'est quoi tout ce stress, ces insultes, ces piques et autres conneries ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Une salle de jeu, c'est fait pour s'amuser, se détendre, non ?
> 
> Merde, c'est quoi tout ce stress, ces insultes, ces piques et autres conneries ???



Il y a que jusqu'à présent (et cela remonte à loin) je faisais le gros dos face à certaines remarques. Et que je ne le fais plus. Effectivement, cela peut poser problème.


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2011)

Puisque je n'ai pas trouvé qui est-ce, je vous laisse pérorer


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Il y a que jusqu'à présent (et cela remonte à loin) je faisais le gros dos face à certaines remarques. Et que je ne le fais plus. Effectivement, cela peut poser problème.



Les réactions me gènent moins que les actions


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Sinon on peut s'assurer que le perso que l'on propose dans le jeu ne sera pas presque immédiatement trouvé en passant préalablement la photo dans google image, voir si ça sort dès la première recherche, dans ce cas là, choisir une autre image.

C'est à qui de jouer ?


----------



## Pamoi (12 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Une salle de jeu, c'est fait pour s'amuser, se détendre, non ?
> 
> Merde, c'est quoi tout ce stress, ces insultes, ces piques et autres conneries ???



Il y a que (et cela remonte quelque temps déjà) nous  ne sommes plus dans une salle de jeu mais une salle de classe, que les vrais joueurs grâce auxquels l'endroit était ludique ont déserté. Restent les cancres qui tiennent leur rôle et s'amusent comme ils peuvent. 
Et chacun en pense ce qu'il veut. 




Nouvoul a dit:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Shayler



ben voilà, à toi la main


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Peut être que les cancres vont s'en aller alors, amusez-vous bien


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juillet 2011)

Ouf! Ces querelles finiraient en quenelles allégées 100% bio personnelles.
En quenouille c'est déjà bien parti, une dizaine de participants qui se bagarrent, je vous raconte pas la Lybie, le Mexique,  et tutti quanti.
Restons un peu modestes au petit niveau d'échanges que nous avons occasionnellement ici, minuscule lieu inexistant relativement à l'univers et aux préoccupations non formulées de ceux qui n'ont ni eau, ni électricité, ni nourriture, qui n'ont même pas un Caddie©
Pour les 10 qui restent, je propose ce bonhomme:
Indice: Entre folie et génie ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2011)

Faisons vivre ce fil.  

"Entre folie et génie" évoque pour moi plutôt un artiste, un créateur original. Serait-ce le cas ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2011)

Je lui trouve une ressemblance avec Otis Redding. Mais je dois me tromper (ça doit être plus malin que ça ).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Désolé pour ma réaction de tout à l'heure !

Un sportif ? un comédien ? Un musicien ?

L'indice est un peu léger !

Personne ne le connait en France mais il est une célébrité dans son pays ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2011)

J'ai bien dormi :rateau:
Me revoilà; musicien.
@matyu: "Personne ne le connait en France mais il est une célébrité dans son pays ?", c'était pour le précédent; le mien est connu en France.


----------



## lineakd (13 Juillet 2011)

@nouvoul, jazzman ou bluesman?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2011)

Jazzman spirituel


----------



## lineakd (13 Juillet 2011)

@nouvoul, vivant?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2011)

Non, devenu fantôme peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Coltrane ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2011)

Ils étaient assez proches


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Charlie Parker alors ?

Et si c'est pas Parker : un sax ou un autre instrument ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2011)

Sax beaucoup plus libre que Parker


----------



## lineakd (13 Juillet 2011)

@nouvoul, musicien, jazzman, décédé, sax et ...



			
				nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Sax beaucoup plus libre que Parker



free jazz?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben j'ai fouillé Google avec "free jazz saxophoniste mystique folie" et je tombe sur Albert Ayler.
C'est lui ?


----------



## lineakd (13 Juillet 2011)

[mode: pignouf]



			
				yvanoe a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'ai fouillé Google avec...





			
				yvanoe a dit:
			
		

> Mais avis aux deux / trois petits pignoufs qui jouent les malins ici :  ne pas respecter les règles d'un jeu, c'est ne pas respecter les joueurs  qui s'efforcent de rester fair play. Et c'est rendre le jeu  anti-ludique. Et il suffit d'un seul comportement comme ça pour polluer  le fil.



Donc pas de recherche pour les images mais la recherche par mot n'est pas interdite... 

[/mode: pignouf]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

J'ai jamais dit le contraire. 

Il s'agit d'utiliser Google à bon escient - quand on a vraiment plus d'idées sur la personne - sur la base de questions mais sans passer par la fonction de recherche d'images. Il me semble que c'est comme ça que le jeu, tacitement, s'est organisé.
En tout cas c'est comme ça que je joue et personne ne m'en a jamais fait grief.

Et j'ai l'honnêteté de le dire.

C'est quand même l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité. Alors que je m'efforce la jouer réglo depuis le début, c'est moi qui me retrouve en position de devoir me justifier. 

Je crois que je vais me casser du jeu si ça continue.


----------



## lineakd (13 Juillet 2011)

@yvanoe, tu n'as pas à te justifier.
Juste de l'humour très personnel, comme on est dans la section "bac à sable" du forum. 
Je me le suis permis.
Je ne voulais en aucun cas, t'offenser.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Rendez-vous à l'aube demain au Pré-aux-Clercs.
Je suis magnanime : je vous laisse le choix des armes. Peu me chaut la mort quand il s'agit de défendre mon honneur !  

OK OK - orage passé - retour du soleil 

Allez jouons maintenant !


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai fouillé Google avec "free jazz saxophoniste mystique folie" et je tombe sur *Albert Ayler*.
> C'est lui ?


Oui 
(Spirits, Ghosts, free = libre, Coltrane l'a fait éditer par ¡MPULSE! etc)
A toi 
(Si quelqu'un pouvait nous coller un extrait sonore d'Albert, ça en réjouirait plus d'un  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Allez une facile comme je pars ce soir.

Après le sax, le sex (et le pouvoir)...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Allez une facile comme je pars ce soir.
> 
> Après le sax, le sex (et le pouvoir)...



Sexe et pouvoir... Maîtresse d'un homme politique peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Sexe et pouvoir... Maîtresse d'un homme politique peut-être ?



Oh que oui ! Aussi célèbre que... funèbre !


----------



## lineakd (13 Juillet 2011)

@yvanoe, elle est russe?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Époque de la photo :  Début du XXe siècle ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2011)

Je dirais bien Marguerite Steinheil, car c'est elle, mais je n'ai pas le temps de poursuivre :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Je veux bien prendre la main, si tu es ok.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je dirais bien Marguerite Steinheil, car c'est elle, mais je n'ai pas le temps de poursuivre :rose:



Et oui c'est elle, la maîtresse (entre autres) de Félix Faure mort entre ses "bras" et le Canard titra le lendemain : "La pompe funèbre". 
Clémenceau et son humour féroce à propos de Félix Faure : "Il voulait être César et il est mort Pompée". 

La main à qui veut puisque Nouvoul ne peut pas prendre. 

EDIT :

OK pour Matyu !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Il faut connaître un minimum l'histoire de son pays d'origine pour découvrir son identité, le vêtement qu'il porte devrait vous orienter sur le pays en question...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

Edmond Honda, combattant de rue de la maison Capcom ?

:mouais:



... le cancre, dans un dernier soubresaut, tentant d'amuser la galerie et d'en détendre l'atmosphère, se dirige discrètement vers la porte ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Ce n'est pas E.Honda de Street Fighter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2011)

Il faut interdire à Arlequin de venir ici. On ne peut pas tenter de poster tout en se tenant les côtes...  

Bon, ce gars proposé par Matyu n'est pas russe, pour une fois. Japonais, plus probablement. Capitaine d'industrie à l'origine d'une grande entreprise ?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Il faut interdire à Arlequin de venir ici. On ne peut pas tenter de poster tout en se tenant les côtes...



ah oui mais non, les cancres ils restent ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Il est bien japonais. Il n'a pas été dirigeant d'entreprise, en tous les cas pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

bon, c'est un peu gros, mais un rapport avec les arts martiaux ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Pas tout à fait. Il appartenait à une classe qui n'existe plus aujourd'hui.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juillet 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Pas tout à fait. Il appartenait à une classe qui n'existe plus aujourd'hui.



j'ai un peu de mal à voir le rapport entre les "classes" et le Japon à vrai dire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2011)

Un samouraï, alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

C'était un Samouraï, une classe qui existait dans le Japon ancien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2011)

Est-il connu pour ses écrits, ou son action politique ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Plutôt une action politique, il prit part à une célèbre bataille et il s'opposa à la politique du gouvernement en place.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2011)

Une des batailles des guerres de la restauration Meiji (seconde moitié des années 1860) ? Si la réponse est oui, on est mal barré, vu la complexité de la période...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

La bataille dont je parle se déroule effectivement durant la restauration Meiji et a été librement reprise et adaptée au cinéma par hollywood dans les années 2000...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2011)

J'avais trouvé entre-temps : c'est un événement un peu plus tardif, la rébellion de Satsuma (1877), menée par un ancien général de l'Empereur Meiji, Takamori Saig&#333;. Voir, par exemple :

http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/article/Saigo_Takamori_1827-1877/11008458 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satsuma_Rebellion?oldid=cur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Yes, il s'agit bien de Saigo-san, Saigo Takamori. la bataille en question c'est donc bien la bataille/rébellion de Satsuma ( 1877 ) que hollywood a pris pour base pour réaliser _le dernier samouraï_ ( Tom Cruise, Ken Watanabe dans le rôle de Saigo ). Et effectivement Saigo Takamori est probablement le dernier samouraï...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takamori_Saig%C5%8D

A toi Cratès.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juillet 2011)

Je remercie Matyu de m'offrir cette occasion de vous parler plus en détail de la crise morale de la caste des samouraï au début de l'ère Meiji. À cette époque, en effet, les conditions socioculturelles...



Non, je déconne... C'était juste pour faire peur.  

Je propose ceci :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Edmond Honda, combattant de rue de la maison Capcom ?



J'ai pas percuté tout à l'heure, mais avant cela javais consulté la page japonaise wiki de Saigo Takamori et il est indiqué au sujet de ses caractéristiques physiques : 179cm & 108 kg. Pas un sumo comme Honda le perso de Street Fighter mais un homme quand même costaud.

@Cratès : Un indice please ?


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2011)

Il fait penser à Bill Gates 

Mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je l'imagine écrivain étazunien.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Sans indice ou piste vers laquelle chercher c'est dur quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2011)

Désolé, Matyu, tu as entièrement raison. La photo est mauvaise et, sans indice, on se sent un peu paumé. Disons que ce personnage (toujours vivant) serait sans doute vite identifié par tirhum (c'est sans doute pas le bon vert...  :rose. Et il est américain. Évidemment, avec le temps, il a changé physiquement... La photo doit dater des années 60. Il avait une vingtaine d'années.


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2011)

Si c'est lui, merci à l'indice, et je passe la main à qui veut je suis offline pour quatre jours dans dix minutes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2011)

Oui, c'est Robert Crumb, le père de Fritz le Chat et de Mr Natural (et dessinateur d'un très bon _Kafka_, en collaboration avec David Zane Mairowitz). Bien vu !  

La suite à qui veut la prendre.


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2011)

hop !




Son utilisation des boyaux ne fut pas la même que celle de son homonyme


----------



## rabisse (18 Juillet 2011)

Ouarf! excellent!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2011)

XVIIIe ? Un autre indice ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> XVIIIe ?


Principalement


Matyu a dit:


> Un autre indice ?


Ben, chais pas, j'ai l'impression que nous avons un gagnant, n'est-ce pas, rabisse ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2011)

C't'un peu mort par ici, on entonne un requiem ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Le personnage a été trouvé ou bien ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2011)

Vu la réponse de Rabisse, je suis sur qu'il a trouvé, mais il ne revient pas alors on continue !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Je l'ai vu connecté, attendons qu'il donne la réponse...

Sinon je suis ok pour proposer un perso.


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Sinon je suis ok pour proposer un perso.



oui mais non. Si rabisse ne dit rien, faut d'abord trouver le mien, naméo  !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> hop !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je bloque sur cette phrase/indice...

Un autre indice ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2011)

Il y en a un dans le post 6405


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Est-ce qu'il est né à Salzbourg ( Autriche ) ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2011)

Ma, ni à Salzbourg, ni même en Autriche.


----------



## rabisse (25 Juillet 2011)

@Romuald & Matyu.
Pardonnez-moi, je suis le fil sans jouer, j'ai maladroitement participé, je n'aurais pas dû.  
Mais bon le premier indice de Romuald....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2011)

Moi aussi je suis sans jouer (du verbe "suivre", pas du verbe "être"...  ), mais c'est parce que je bloque sur cette énigme. 

Que faire de cette histoire de boyaux et d'homonymie ? Un nommé Karl-Heinrich von Mozart, fabricant de saucisses à Munich dans la première moitié du XVIIIe siècle ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2011)

Note (en passant) :
Homonymes ne veut pas forcément dire qu'ils sont contemporains l'un de l'autre. En l'occurrence ils ont quelques 250 ans d'écart !


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2011)

L'inventeur du boyau (des années avant les pneus Michelin) ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2011)

Non, mais tu tiens une piste


----------



## Romuald (27 Juillet 2011)

Eh bé, j'ai beau semer des indices, j'ai un peu l'impression de pisser dans un violon, la.

Non ?

Si.






Note : quatre indices sont dissimulés dans ce post. Sauras-tu les trouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

> Son utilisation des boyaux ne fut pas la même que celle de son homonyme


Francesco Geminiani. Le boyau qui sert à la fabrication des cordes du violon. Raphaël Geminiani, coureur cycliste, son homonyme, utilisait une autre sorte de " boyau " , le pneu.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juillet 2011)

Et si tu décodais les indices des posts 6413 et 6418 ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Non, je vois pas. Sans cette histoire d'homonyme " Geminiani " , j'aurai jamais trouvé...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Ma, ni à Salzbourg, ni même en Autriche.





Romuald a dit:


> Non, mais tu tiens une piste





Romuald a dit:


> Et si tu décodais les indices des posts 6413 et 6418 ?



Ma en italien : Mais en français. Donc on cherche bien un perso italien.

La piste cycliste, R.Géminiani, donc.

Le personnage à trouver pourrait être Francesco Geminiani, un violoniste et compositeur italien.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2011)

Ben voila, ça c'est du décodage 

Il s'agit effectivement de Francesco Geminiani, à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

Merci. Je proposerai un nouveau perso en fin de soirée, vers 23h, si cette attente est insoutenable, prends la main qui veut


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de réaliser que tu avais trouvé dès hier, mais comme tu éditais ton message pendant que je postais le mien, je ne me suis rendu compte de rien  D'où ma suggestion de décoder les indices, qui n'était nullement une obligation pour te déclarer gagnant. 


Telescopage de posts !


----------



## 'chon (28 Juillet 2011)

vous êtes beaux!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

Indice : Dominante bleue des deux côtés.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juillet 2011)

Il a tout à fait la tête de ses sculptures


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

Encore un perso qui n'aura pas duré longtemps...

C'était donc ?


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juillet 2011)

Comme j'ai trouvé sans chercher, j'ai préféré laisser d'autres chercher, d'autant plus que je devais partir.
Ma réponse servira d'indice n°2 
Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'il commence et finit comme le précédent


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Comme j'ai trouvé sans chercher


Pareil 





(mais moi j'ai rien dit )


----------



## rabisse (29 Juillet 2011)

Tour de France 2011.
Boyaux de vélo.
Raphaël Geminiani.
Frotteur de boyaux en "i".
Francesco Geminiani.
Suisse, Italie, noms en "i"
Ca marche pour l'homme en "i"
...Alberto!

Limpide.

Tout se tient.
Vous me suivez!


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juillet 2011)

Aescleah et Shogun HD sont sur le coup.
GI
Bon, quelqu'un prendrait la suite ?
En tout cas pas moi ni Pamoi :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Tour de France 2011.
> Boyaux de vélo.
> Raphaël Geminiani.
> Frotteur de boyaux en "i".
> ...


Je sais pas où tu l'achètes, mais ça a l'air d'être de la bonne 

Fais tourner !


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juillet 2011)

Puisque personne ne s'y colle, je réponds et prends la main.
Giacometti, sculpteur/artiste surestimé était à trouver*
*"Cet ensemble ... est le fruit de la quête intensive à laquelle s'est livré Alberto Giacometti pour parvenir à la sculpture parfaite d'une femme, qu'il voulait présenter à la Biennale de Venise de 1956" . Ben, même jeune, je les aurais pas draguées, ses "femmes" :afraid: (la femme c'est le truc à droite, à trouver c'est le gravé à gauche)
Le nouveau à chercher, c'est lui:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

Oui, c'était donc bien le sculpteur et peintre suisse Alberto Giacometti.



Matyu a dit:


> Indice : Dominante bleue des deux côtés.



Il est représenté sur le billet de 100 francs, un billet de couleur bleu.

Je me mets en recherche du perso suivant...


----------



## Om3n (30 Juillet 2011)

La gravure est celle de Charles-Geneviève-Louis-Auguste-André-Timothée d'Éon de Beaumont, autrement connu comme le Chevalier d'Eon.


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2011)

Pas trainé non plus, à toi 
(tiens, je ne peux plus mettre de circonflexe sur le i  )


----------



## Pamoi (12 Septembre 2011)

Bon, je relance ce fil, que les intellos à 2 balles ont tuer. (ils se reconnaitront sans peine)

_(merci à eux d'en rester éloignés pour le bien-être et l'amusement de tous)_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Bon, je relance ce fil, que les intellos à 2 balles ont *tuer*. (ils se reconnaitront sans peine)
> 
> Cratès m'a _tuer_ ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pamoi (12 Septembre 2011)

A part parler de toi, tu fais des trucs dans la vraie vie ??? Intello à 2 balles.

réponds à la question qu'on te pose, c'est ça le jeu, ici.

Changement de page, repost de l'image:


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2011)

Je trouve qu'il a une tête de paranoîaque fielleux de Cratès hystérique ce type.

Un psychopathe?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2011)

Tes commentaires qui accompagnaient la photo étaient sans aucun rapport avec le jeu, que ça te plaise ou non.


----------



## Pamoi (12 Septembre 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il a une tête de paranoîaque fielleux de Cratès hystérique ce type.
> 
> Un psychopathe?



Non, l'exact contraire du ci-dessus cité: intelligent, talentueux, et imaginatif.

Une vraie légende.


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Tes commentaires qui accompagnaient la photo étaient sans aucun rapport avec le jeu, que ça te plaise ou non.



Malheureusement si, ils l'étaient. A trop s'astiquer le salsifi à se relire, certains ont oublié qu'un jeu, c'était fait pour jouer, pas pour être laissé à l'abandon une fois la session de branlette intellectuelle terminée.


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2011)

Gamins, va ! 

Bon, histoire de faire avancer le schmilblick, le monsieur est-il anglophone ? (je dirais oui, comme ça). Voire britannique ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2011)

Bien vu 

Anglophone, effectivement, mais originaire d'outre-atlantique.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2011)

Artiste ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Septembre 2011)

Oui, musicien (une vraie légende _-je me répète, je sais-_, pas un second couteau !! ).


----------



## monoeil (13 Septembre 2011)

comment on dit beethoven en outre-atlanticain ?


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2011)

On pourrait dire Copland, Barber, Bernstein, Carter ou d'autres (j'écarte Cage, Feldman, Nancarrow par exemple, parce que les symphonies c'est pas leur truc).

Mais revenons à notre gars : joueur de guitare ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Mais revenons à notre gars : joueur de guitare ?



C'est vrai qu'il a une bonne tête de bluesman relativement atteint, donc forcément génial...


----------



## Pamoi (14 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> joueur de guitare ?





Romuald a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il a une bonne tête de bluesman relativement atteint, donc forcément génial...



Vous êtes tous les 2 dans le vrai.
Guitariste (multi styles: blues, rock, flamenco ...), compositeur (de quelques tubes interplanétaires )
Membre d'un groupe culte.

Ça devient facile ... 

Allez, un indice pour passer une bonne nuit: son groupe a repris vie au 21è siècle ...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2011)

vivant ?


----------



## Pamoi (14 Septembre 2011)

oui, oui, la photo est récente


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2011)

oh m*rde !!!! quel coup de vieux !!!

ai eu du mal à le reconnaitre ! 

autant Ray est resté fort semblable, autant Robby a méchamment dégusté


----------



## Pamoi (14 Septembre 2011)

Bravo 

Il s'agit en effet de Robby Krieger


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2011)

msieurs dames, au boulot:


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Septembre 2011)

Surement un cinématographe !


----------



## Arlequin (15 Septembre 2011)

salut vous 

notre personnage évolue dans le monde du spectacle

bon, ce n'est pas une star internationale, mais il a (eu) un certain succès dans son pays


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Septembre 2011)

Un hypnotiseur??


----------



## Arlequin (15 Septembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Un hypnotiseur??



hello

absolument pas 

et je dois dire que sur cette photo il est à l'opposé de ce qu'il est habituellement

Si l'on se fie à son prénom, on peut dire qu'il est plus de la campagne que de la ville (ouaaaaahhhh l'indice  )


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Septembre 2011)

Marcel? Gaspard? Roger? Firmin? Edgard? Hector?

:rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2011)

C'est un comique ?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Septembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Marcel? Gaspard? Roger? Firmin? Edgard? Hector?
> 
> :rateau:




aucun de tout ça, l'indice est plus ... comment dire ... flagrant

mais, pour autre chose, le dernier prénom proposé est intéressant :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> C'est un comique ?



entre autres, oui 

quoique le terme plus exact serait "humoriste"


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Septembre 2011)

Francophone?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Septembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Francophone?



absoluut niet


----------



## Arlequin (15 Septembre 2011)

bon bon bon

reprenons

Notre invité mystère, qui ne se prénomme pas "rural",  est donc d'expression néérlandaise
Il officie dans le monde du spectacle en tant qu'humoriste, entre autres
Son prénom, qui n'est ni Hector, ni Rural, est bien lié à la ville (tentative d'indice ironique/second degré quant au monde rural >>>> échoué)
Le prénom Hector est présent dans le cursus professionnel de notre invité mystère qui ne s'appelle toujours "Rural"
La contraction de son prénom et d'un certain fondement, forme son pseudo de scène
...
à vous la main


----------



## Pamoi (16 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> absoluut niet



Flamand ?


----------



## monoeil (16 Septembre 2011)

batave* toi-même !

sinon (sérieusement), les indices, le fondement me laissent sur le c...
mais je cherche, je cherche

_*néerlandais, qu'il a dit l'arlequin _


----------



## Pamoi (16 Septembre 2011)

monoeil a dit:


> _*néerlandais, qu'il a dit l'arlequin _


ah oui, pas fait gaffe  (d'expression néérlandaise, plus précisément)

Donc, Belge Flamand ou Néerlandais ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Septembre 2011)

monoeil a dit:


> sur le c...



tu ne crois pas si bien dire



Pamoi a dit:


> Donc, Belge Flamand ou Néerlandais ?



belge flamand


----------



## Pamoi (17 Septembre 2011)

Google: comique belge flamand ....
page 1: Bert Kruismans (il doit être connu, parceque y'en a que pour lui  ... )
Page 2: Bert Kruismans toujours, François Pirette (un peu connu, mais c'est pas ça), François Damiens (excellent, mais c'est pas lui qu'on cherche )
Page 3: *Urbanus Van Anus*






 (si on reprend les indices moisis de l'ami Arlequin, et qu'on trouve une photo du bonhomme, ça colle )


----------



## Arlequin (17 Septembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> François Pirette (un peu connu, mais c'est pas ça)



hyper connu ici en gelbique, pas en France ?



Pamoi a dit:


> Urbanus Van Anus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BINGOOOOO !!!!!

moisis ? mais heuuuuuuu


----------



## Pamoi (17 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> hyper connu ici en gelbique, pas en France ?



pas plus que ça, il passe de temps en temps sur une radio FM spécialisée (rire et chansons)





Arlequin a dit:


> moisis ? mais heuuuuuuu



Si si !! totalement *moisis* !! 

-------------------------

La suite:


----------



## monoeil (17 Septembre 2011)

Çui-là, il se prend la tête. Un lettreux?


----------



## rabisse (17 Septembre 2011)

Hunter S. Thompson? 
Le Pamoi il aime ça.


----------



## Pamoi (18 Septembre 2011)

monoeil a dit:


> Çui-là, il se prend la tête. Un lettreux?


Pas ecrivain, ni homme de lettres.



rabisse a dit:


> Hunter S. Thompson?
> Le Pamoi il aime ça.


Il y a une certaine ressemblance physique, mais à part ça aucun rapport 

indice: il a plus utilisé les courbes que de lignes droites dans son oeuvre


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Septembre 2011)

Un matheux? Sculpteur?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Septembre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Un matheux? Sculpteur?



non, mais un peu les deux à la fois quand même


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Septembre 2011)

Architecte?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Septembre 2011)

bingo !!!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Septembre 2011)

hihi 

bon, par contre, j'y connais rien en architecture alors va falloir creuser un peu plus...

Européen?


----------



## Pamoi (18 Septembre 2011)

non.


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Septembre 2011)

Et un Oscar


----------



## Pamoi (18 Septembre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Et un Oscar



Tiens, Oscar, t'as du boulot là


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Septembre 2011)

Je suis content que tu sois heureux 
Ici il s'agit de trouver lui et non pas moi


----------



## Pamoi (18 Septembre 2011)

Donc il s'agissait d'Oscar Niemeyer architecte, entre autres, de Brasilia.

Bravo Nouvoul


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2011)

Batteur ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Septembre 2011)

Il a été batteur, mais est plus connu pour son autre activité


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2011)

Belge ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Septembre 2011)

Français, un peu porté sur le litron


----------



## Arlequin (19 Septembre 2011)

politique donc ? 

artiste ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Septembre 2011)

artiste du 9ème


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Septembre 2011)

On s'en tamponne ?


----------



## Pamoi (22 Septembre 2011)

sculpteur ?


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Septembre 2011)

Ah! Pamoi 
Pas sculpteur, gribouilleur de tartines 
Et hop! Résolu avant demain


----------



## Pamoi (22 Septembre 2011)

ah oui, 9è !!! (art, pas arrondissement )

Dessinateur (de BD?), donc !!


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Septembre 2011)

Exact 
La suite demain si ce n'est pas trouvé d'ici là
(j'ai quand même glissé pas mal d'indices)


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Septembre 2011)

Tampon Destartin, et R.I.P. ce fil  :sick:
http://www.bodoi.info/magazine/2009-01-15/florence-cestac-dessine-la-vie-de-charlie-schlingo/10323
Gaspation


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2011)

Pas reconnu sur la photo... (pas le type que j'ai vu le plus souvent non plus, faut dire). Il 'a fait assez rigolé, dans le temps.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il 'a fait assez rigolé, dans le temps.


(Clavier malade ?)

Rabisse propose P'tit Gibus, c'est d'actualité 
Je rabisse
Tu rabisses
Il rabisse
Nous rabissons
Vous rabissez
Ils rabissent

Rabisse ! Rabisse ! Rabisse !
Au parloir


----------



## rabisse (24 Septembre 2011)

O.K, c'est parti, déjà proposé!....mais je l'aime bien donc; ceux qui savent éventuellement (ex: Romuald, bompi, usw), se taisent....

Voilà!


----------



## shogun HD (26 Septembre 2011)

Kirk Douglas ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Kirk Douglas ?



Il a un je ne sais quoi de Kirk Douglas, c'est vrai, mais ça n'est pas lui, je pense.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Septembre 2011)

Michael Douglas ?


----------



## g.robinson (26 Septembre 2011)

spencer tracy


----------



## rabisse (26 Septembre 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Kirk Douglas ?


Même pas son frère! 


thunderheart a dit:


> Michael Douglas ?


Même pas son fils! 


g.robinson a dit:


> spencer tracy


Pas de la même famille! 


Par contre il est issu de germain.


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2011)

Ce serait alors un scientifique américain d'origine germanique (Allemagne, Autriche ?). Plutôt côté médecine ?


----------



## rabisse (26 Septembre 2011)

Cet homme, en fait, est un double transfuge, de par son nom très connu, mais anglicisé, et de par ses innovations qui, bien qu'il ne soit pas réellement médecin, touche un domaine de la médecine.
Il est allemand.


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2011)

Double transfuge, genre : Allemagne -> Royaume-Uni (ou France) -> Étazunis ?
Tendance psychiatrie ?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Septembre 2011)

Klaus Maertens L inventeur des doc's martens


----------



## rabisse (26 Septembre 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Klaus Maertens L inventeur des doc's martens





Du bist dran!


----------



## shogun HD (26 Septembre 2011)

merci rabisse 

à vous de jouer .............


----------



## rabisse (26 Septembre 2011)

Le futur Mr Spock...Leonard Nimoy?


----------



## shogun HD (26 Septembre 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> Le futur Mr Spock...Leonard Nimoy?


 

non  mais effectivement américain


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2011)

Il fait aussi penser à Cassavetes jeune, mais je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## 'chon (28 Septembre 2011)

ou à Alain Deloin..


----------



## Pamoi (30 Septembre 2011)

il a un air de George Chakiris


----------



## shogun HD (30 Septembre 2011)

@tous 

acteur américain


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2011)

Je suppose qu'il est connu ?

La photo date des années 50 ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Nouvoul (30 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il est connu ?
> La photo date des années 50 ?


@chaudgun
1650, 1750, 1850, 1950 ? 
On va tout de suite éliminer Robert Stack, bien que leurs regards inexpressifs soient motif(s?) à confusion :rose:
Cet acteur a-t'il figuré dans des films couleur(s) ?
Fut-il pilote d'avion ou d'engin volant ?
Est-ce que à part toi quelqu'un pourrait encore s'en souvenir ?
Qui est-ce ?


----------



## shogun HD (1 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il est connu ?
> 
> La photo date des années 50 ?


 


voui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




Romuald a dit:


>


 

c'est pas faux.......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------

tennisman......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------



Nouvoul a dit:


> @chaudgun
> 1650, 1750, 1850, 1950 ?
> On va tout de suite éliminer Robert Stack, bien que leurs regards inexpressifs soient motif(s?) à confusion :rose:
> Cet acteur a-t'il figuré dans des films couleur(s) ?
> ...


 

1950
voui
voui
j'en sais rien
très bonne question
un inconnu


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2011)

L'image est tirée d'un film connu ? Ou d'un film d'un réalisateur connu ? Genre un réalisateur britannique ?


----------



## shogun HD (3 Octobre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> L'image est tirée d'un film connu ? Ou d'un film d'un réalisateur connu ? Genre un réalisateur britannique ?



 Moui et oui et non je dirai un très grand américain


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2011)

Tiens me rev'là ! A la relance !

Un acteur américain donc :
De naissance ?
Spécialisé dans les rôles de méchants, de traître bref de salaud ?
Un acteur souvent présent chez Hitchcok ?

(bon s'il y a des réponses positives ensuite j'irai sur Gougueul car moi pour le cinoche je suis une brelle. A part Gabin et Bébel, hein... )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2011)

Réponse le premier jour du printemps. Merci de vous connecter pour le 21 mars prochain à partir de 00h00.
En attendant, bonne hibernation à tous !


----------



## rabisse (3 Novembre 2011)

Shogun HD a son propre mouvement.
Casque sur la tête il attend.
Non pas le bon moment, l'instant.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Novembre 2011)

c'est un _inconnu_ pourtant connu 

tchouuu tchouuuuu


----------



## shogun HD (6 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Tiens me rev'là ! A la relance !
> 
> Un acteur américain donc :
> De naissance ?
> ...


 
je ne répondrai qu'à la dernière question :  OUI 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> Réponse le premier jour du printemps. Merci de vous connecter pour le 21 mars prochain à partir de 00h00.
> En attendant, bonne hibernation à tous !


 


 je suis du 25 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




rabisse a dit:


> Shogun HD a son propre mouvement.
> Casque sur la tête il attend.
> Non pas le bon moment, l'instant.


 

je vois que mes leçon ont laissé des traces 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> c'est un _inconnu_ pourtant connu
> 
> tchouuu tchouuuuu


 

très gros indice


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2011)

Il ressemble pas mal à Farley Granger, qui a joué dans l'Inconnu du Nord-Express, de Sir Alfred avec Raymond Chandler _himself_ au scénario (mon romancier américain préféré).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il ressemble pas mal à Farley Granger, qui a joué dans l'Inconnu du Nord-Express, de Sir Alfred avec Raymond Chandler _himself_ au scénario (mon romancier américain préféré).



Quant sa mère le privait de dessert et qu'il couinait, elle lui disait : Bien fait pour toi ! Farlait Granger ta chambre ! :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (10 Novembre 2011)

Bravo bompi !!!!   @ivanoe :lol:


----------



## Pamoi (10 Novembre 2011)

Bravo Shogun !!!!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Novembre 2011)

Je dirais plutôt bravo à Arlequin 
Ses précisions "inconnu et tchou-tchou" étaient suffisantes pour que les suivants trouvent qui est-ce 
A vrai dire je ne participe plus beaucoup à ces jeux, mais je regarde de temps à autre :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (10 Novembre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt bravo à Arlequin
> Ses précisions "inconnu et tchou-tchou" étaient suffisantes pour que les suivants trouvent qui est-ce
> A vrai dire je ne participe plus beaucoup à ces jeux, mais je regarde de temps à autre :rose:


 

c'est vrai merci Arlequin 

edit:du 26/09/2011 au 07/11/2011 ça sent le record.............


----------



## Aescleah (10 Novembre 2011)

Bravo Out!

Ah, je me serais trompé?..


----------



## shogun HD (10 Novembre 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Bravo Out!
> 
> Ah, je me serais trompé?..


 


gloir à out !!!! gloire à out !!!! 


bompi .................


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2011)

Allez, un nouveau :


----------



## Pamoi (11 Novembre 2011)

Le stress du débutant peut-être ??


----------



## Arlequin (11 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Le stress du débutant peut-être ??



ah ouais, quand même


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2011)

On n'a pas le droit d'être distrait ?


Karol Szymanowski. Cela fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas réécouté mais j'ai beaucoup aimé ses oeuvres symphoniques.

Je vous propose quelqu'un d'autre ?

Allez, c'est parti !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Femme écrivain ("écrivaine" ça sonne trop moche !) brittanique ?


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2011)

Britannique, _indeed_. Mais pas écrivain.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)

Sous ses airs sages, une très forte personnalité ? Genre exploratrice ?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

Je suppose qu'elle avait de la personnalité et une forte volonté. Mais ce n'est pas une exploratrice, même si à l'occasion elle est allée dans quelque pays lointain de l'Empire Britannique.


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2011)

Il est peut-être possible d'écrire un ou des livres à succés, sans être écrivain.
Karen Blixen?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

Dans la mesure où l'on écrit pour être publié, on est écrivain. Éventuellement, _mauvais(e)_ écrivain 
Je ne dirais rien de Karen Blixen, n'en ayant jamais lu (j'ai simplement _vu_ Le Festin de Babette).

Dans notre cas, il ne s'agit pas d'un écrivain. Ni de Karen Blixen, qui est davantage danoise que britannique.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

Femme de ? 
ou connue pour elle ? 

Scientifique ? 
Historienne ?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

Connue pour elle-même.

_Nope_. _Nope_.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

Musique ? 
Sport (euh... là je m'doutes comme dirait coluche) ?

elle a voyagé donc, alors plutôt aventurière/archéologue ?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

Non.
Re-non.

Elle a voyagé un peu (peut-être plus que ça mais je ne sais pas) : elle a effectué une mission pour le gouvernement de son pays, au début du XXème siècle, dans un pays qui a déjà gagné deux fois la Coupe du Monde de Rugby.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)

Une femme d'affaires ?

Ou alors une artiste du théâtre, du cinéma ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

mission pour le gouvernement > diplomate ?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Une femme d'affaires ?
> 
> Ou alors une artiste du théâtre, du cinéma ?


Non, non et re-non (désolé).


Arlequin a dit:


> mission pour le gouvernement > diplomate ?


Non plus. Disons que c'était davantage une mission humanitaire (comme nous dirions de nos jours) sur des camps de prisonniers.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)

Cette fameuse infirmière anglaise du nom de Sarah je-sais-plus-quoi qui est intervenue pendant la première (ou seconde ?) guerre mondiale au Moyen-Orient ou un truc du genre, non ?

Question approximative résultant d'une auto-censure à aller gogueuliser. 
Oui des fois j'aime me faire du mal ! 

EDIT : j'ai pas résisté à l'appel du bidule... Ouuuuuuuuh la teu-honnnnnnn !

Donc je tente : Florence Nightingale ?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2011)

En fait, non. 

Je ne crois pas qu'un pays du Moyen-Orient ait gagné deux titres de champion du monde de Rugby... 

Reprenons : anglaise, a fait une mission en Afrique du Sud au début du XXe suite, sur le sujet de camps de prisonniers... Mais son activité principale n'est quand même pas vraiment là.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2011)

A moins d'aller gougueuliser à donf, c'est une sacrée colle ton inconnue. Car tout portait à croire que c'était la Nightingale. Mais.. mais... ce n'est pas elle. 

(En tout cas c'est pas l'aïeule de Robert Opron j'espère ?  - private joke inter-fil à Bompi)


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2011)

C'est étonnant : vous avez oublié une activité importante de nos sociétés modernes, la politique...

Pour être encore un peu plus précis quant à l'épisode sud-africain : elle a donc été missionnée par le gouvernement britannique sur les conditions de vie dans les camps de concentration créés en Afrique du Sud lors de la seconde guerre des Boers entre 1899 et 1902 (je cite à peu près Ouikipedia).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est étonnant : vous avez oublié une activité importante de nos sociétés modernes, la politique...



C'est parce qu'on y crois plus... Excuse-nous ! :rateau:

Emily Hobhouse. 
C'est un résultat de recherche par mot-clé Gouguel sur les termes donnés par Bompi donc aucun mérite et je passe mon tour.  Je ne connaissais pas cette femme courageuse et éclairée.

Mais c'est intéressant en parcourant rapidement l'article de Wikipedia sur la guerre des Boers. C'est donc là l'origine des camps de concentration ? J'avais toujours ouï-dire que c'était une invention de nos glorieux généraux-bouchers franchouilles pendant la guerre de 14-18.

Cratès ! On attend ton cours magistral !!! Ouh Ouh Cratès !!! Promis, on a baillonné Pamoi le cancre du fond de la classe !


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2011)

Euh... non ce n'est pas elle   

Encore un indice : ce n'est pas une _suffragette_...

Quant aux camps de concentration, je pensais qu'ils avaient été inventés justement à l'occasion de la guerre des Boers mais je crois qu'il y a déjà un précédent avec la Guerre de Sécession étazunienne.


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Cratès ! On attend ton cours magistral !!! Ouh Ouh Cratès !!! Promis, on a baillonné Pamoi le cancre du fond de la classe !



t'as pété un cable, ou bien ??????  





bompi a dit:


> Encore un indice : ce n'est pas une _suffragette_...



euh ..... question d'appréciation, hein !!  

allez hop, il s'agit de Millicent Fawcett


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2011)

Voili 

Il est explicitement dit dans Ouikipedia qu'elle est _suffragist_, pas _suffragette_. Mais Ouiki peut se tromper...


----------



## Pamoi (15 Novembre 2011)

Bon, vous l'aurez donc voulu. Tout ça c'est la faute à IVANOE


----------



## shogun HD (15 Novembre 2011)

Henri guibet ? ;-)


----------



## rabisse (15 Novembre 2011)

Il est français.. le monsieur?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> t'as pété un cable, ou bien ??????



Ah ben non vu qu'il n'y en a plus un seul a péter !  Mon cas est dé-ses-pé-ré qu'on te dit ! 

Eh bé c'était vraiment duraille ton inconnue Bompi ! 

@Pamoi : pour ton inconnu au hasard : Armand Gatti ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Cratès ! On attend ton cours magistral !!! Ouh Ouh Cratès !!! Promis, on a baillonné Pamoi le cancre du fond de la classe !



Tu parles, même là où je suis, je l'entends qui braille !


----------



## Pamoi (16 Novembre 2011)

shogun HD a dit:


> Henri guibet ? ;-)





rabisse a dit:


> Il est français.. le monsieur?



Pour tout le monde, la réponse aux deux questions est évidemment non. Plus à l'ouest.
_Pour les 2 zigotos ci-dessus: z'avez pas quelqu'un d'autre à trouver, vous deux ?? _



IVANOE a dit:


> @Pamoi : pour ton inconnu au hasard : Armand Gatti ?



Non, mais notre inconnu est un artiste également


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Je lui trouve une tête de peintre mais je sais pas pourquoi. 
Donc est-ce un peintre américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Novembre 2011)

pas peintre, mais c'est approchant.
pas américain, plus à l'est 

Indice en image:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Syd Barrett ?


----------



## g.robinson (17 Novembre 2011)

Photographe ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------

Je pense à Bob Klose, guitariste photographe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------

Merci pour l'indice....
C'est Aubrey Powell !


----------



## Pamoi (17 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Syd Barrett ?



ça aurait pu, mais non ...... (mais malgré tout belle saisie de l'indice )




g.robinson a dit:


> Photographe ?


 
oui, c'est bien, ça ... photographe !! 




g.robinson a dit:


> Je pense à Bob Klose, guitariste photographe


 
euh .. non 




g.robinson a dit:


> Merci pour l'indice....
> C'est Aubrey Powell !



euh .. non plus (connais pas du tout cet individu) 

autre indice (toujours en image, vous l'aurez remarqué ):


----------



## g.robinson (18 Novembre 2011)

Storm Thorgerson

"Storm Thorgerson formed Hipgnosis in 1968 with Aubrey Powell (Po), a graphic 

design studio specialising in creative photography and working mainly in the music business designing album covers for many rock 'n' roll bands including Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Genesis, 10cc, Yes, Peter Gabriel, Black Sabbath, Paul McCartney, Syd Barrett and Styx, amongst others."

http://idealog.co.nz/blog/2010/07/semi-permanent-profile-storm-thorgerson


----------



## Pamoi (18 Novembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Storm Thorgerson
> 
> http://idealog.co.nz/blog/2010/07/semi-permanent-profile-storm-thorgerson



Voilà, exactement 

A toi la main


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Storm Thorgerson


 

En voilà un, au moins, qui ne pédale pas longtemps dans la choucroute...


----------



## Pamoi (18 Novembre 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> En voilà un, au moins, qui ne pédale logtemps pas dans la choucroute...



bah oui .... , pas comme certains


----------



## g.robinson (21 Novembre 2011)

Let's go


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Let's go



Là je ne suis pas d'accord pour que maintenant on nous propose des extraterrestres ! 
Bah oui : c'est évident que cette chose vient de la planète Véga puisqu'elle cache son troisième oeil sous le bijou qui orne son front ! Faut arrêter de nous prendre pour des cons ! 

Bon comme je suis bon prince je tente : s'agit-il de X5''ftrl&§ç9k très connue dans la galaxie alpha du centaure pour son inoubliable rôle dans la pièce de boulevard "Y'a un os dans la Supernova". 

Bon allez 2 minutes de sérieux : une actrice américaine des années 60-70 ?


----------



## g.robinson (21 Novembre 2011)

Ah... il est bon de rire, merci 
En plein dedans pour la période évidement mais pas actrice.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Novembre 2011)

chanteuse ?? (connue de sa famille et de g.robinson uniquement, du coup )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> chanteuse ?? (connue de sa famille et de g.robinson uniquement, du coup )



Je ne sais pas pour toi, mais pour moi son visage ne me semble pas inconnu.
A moins que ce soit un "style de fille" de ces années là qui donne cette impression.

Est-elle liée au Velvet Underground ?


----------



## Pamoi (21 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pour toi, mais pour moi son visage ne me semble pas inconnu.
> A moins que ce soit un "style de fille" de ces années là qui donne cette impression.
> 
> Est-elle liée au Velvet Underground ?



son visage ne me dit franchement rien .... et le velvet, à part Nico ......  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

Bon alors soyons méthodique.
On commence :

Américaine ?


----------



## g.robinson (22 Novembre 2011)

Américaine oui, pas de NY comme les Velvet mais de Californie, pas chanteuse.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

Actrice ?

Mais ça m'étonnerait car Pamoi l'aurait trouvée alors si c'en était une...


----------



## g.robinson (22 Novembre 2011)

Non pas actrice. Elle n'est pas artiste mais décédée à l'age de 27 ans, comme d'autres.

Arlequin m'a déjà donné la réponse par MP.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Novembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Non pas actrice. Elle n'est pas artiste mais décédée à l'age de 27 ans, comme d'autres.



Donc un rapport (voire même plusieurs ) avec les Doors (enfin surtout avec l'un d'entre eux - re )


----------



## g.robinson (22 Novembre 2011)

Well done ! 
Je te laisse donc cité son nom et à toi de jouer.


----------



## Pamoi (22 Novembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Well done !
> Je te laisse donc cité son nom et à toi de jouer.



Merci   (californie, morte à 27 ans ça a bien aidé)

Il s'agissait donc de Pamela Courson, dernière compagne de Jim Morrison.

je vous trouve un quidam, et je reviens


----------



## Pamoi (24 Novembre 2011)

allez, le suivant (facile )


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2011)

On dirait le Premier Ministre français 

Ou alors le type qui faisait les publicité de Pétrole Hahn quand j'étais minot.


----------



## Pamoi (24 Novembre 2011)

c'est vrai, mais non ....


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2011)

Il a aussi un air à la Hubert Bonisseur de la Bath. D'époque.


----------



## Pamoi (24 Novembre 2011)

oui, exact, c'est le genre de look de l'époque. 

Il est toujours connu aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs.

_Il a écrit une musique de film, si tu vois ce que je veux dire _......


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, exact, c'est le genre de look de l'époque.
> 
> Il est toujours connu aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs.
> 
> _Il a écrit une musique de film, si tu vois ce que je veux dire _......


 
Il est français ?
Si oui alors :
- Cosma
- Jarre senior
- le compositeur de Lelouch - j'ai son nom sur le bout de la langue (pas de gogol ce soir) ah zut !

Ou alors le compositeur de la musique de "L'exorciste" ? (encore un trou de mémoire - merdre je vieillis à vue d'oeil  )


----------



## Pamoi (25 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Il est français ?


oui



IVANOE a dit:


> Si oui alors :
> - Cosma
> - Jarre senior
> - le compositeur de Lelouch - j'ai son nom sur le bout de la langue (pas de gogol ce soir) ah zut !


 chanteur, (*la* musique de film qu'il a écrit ne fait pas de lui un compositeur spécialiste du genre ) *très* connu dans les années 60/70



IVANOE a dit:


> Ou alors le compositeur de la musique de "L'exorciste" ? (encore un trou de mémoire - merdre je vieillis à vue d'oeil  )


C'est pas Mike Oldfield, l'Exorciste ??


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

Si, c'est Mike Oldfield (_Tubular Bells_).

Il me semblait bien l'avoir déjà vu, ce garçon. Alain Barrière ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2011)

Le mec qu'a écrit "les neiges du Kilimandjaroooooo" ? Ou chanté


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Si, c'est Mike Oldfield (_Tubular Bells_).
> 
> Il me semblait bien l'avoir déjà vu, ce garçon. Alain Barrière ?



J'avais pensé à Oldifeld ne sachant pas s'il était français.

Je rejoins l'hypothèse de Bompi sur Alain Barrière.

Si c'est pas lui j'ajoute : le compositeur d'Emilie Jolie ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Si c'est pas lui j'ajoute : le compositeur d'Emilie Jolie ?



Johnny ? 

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Johnny ?



j'enfonce le clou : Dick Rivers ? (je connais pas son vrai nom)


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> j'enfonce le clou : Dick Rivers ? (je connais pas son vrai nom)



Bite Rivières

mais ça ne faisait pas sérieux

re


----------



## Pamoi (25 Novembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Si, c'est Mike Oldfield (_Tubular Bells_).
> 
> Il me semblait bien l'avoir déjà vu, ce garçon. Alain Barrière ?



Bingo !!!!!!  

et non à tous les autres, pas conséquent :rateau: (sauf un oui et non à IVANOE  )


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

Et hop !


----------



## Pamoi (25 Novembre 2011)

artiste ?


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

Voui.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

La sculptrice qui faisait des araignées géantes ?


----------



## g.robinson (25 Novembre 2011)

Théatre ?

Française ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

Quel regard ! Même si elle sourit sur la photo on devait pas (ou on doit pas ?) être à la fête tous les jours avec elle !


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> La sculptrice qui faisait des araignées géantes ?


Pas sculptrice.


g.robinson a dit:


> Théatre ?
> 
> Française ?


Pas théâtre. Mais un lien avec la scène, certes.
Pas Française [mais réside en France depuis plus d'un quart de siècle apparemment]


IVANOE a dit:


> Quel regard ! Même si elle sourit sur la photo on devait pas (ou on doit pas ?) être à la fête tous les jours avec elle !


Elle est toujours (bien) vivante.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2011)

Un faux air d'Elisabeth Montgomery je trouve

Le sourire sans doute

Musicienne ?


----------



## Pamoi (25 Novembre 2011)

pianiste ?

européenne ? ou américaine ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2011)

violoniste ?


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

Musicienne en effet. Je ne la connais pas pour ses talents d'interprète.
Européenne.


----------



## Pamoi (26 Novembre 2011)

Européenne du sud ? du nord ?

musicienne classique, ou pop/variétés ? (la 1ere hypothèse me paraît la plus vraisemblable)


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2011)

Vraiment du nord. Vraiment pas pop !
De la musique contemporaine, à la fois dans le sens temporel (mais Rihanna aussi, c'est contemporain ) et dans le sens "musique que quand même c'est assez bizarre à écouter".


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2011)

Kaija Saariaho ?

Si c'est elle, j'avoue ne pas avoir du tout accroché.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2011)

C'est bien elle.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

Dites donc les élitistes clients d'Apple, vous pensez un peu aux descendants de prolos dans vos énigmes, hein ?  Parce que non seulement elle a un nom à coucher dehors la dame mais en plus question musique elle est même pas dans la bonne grosse variétoche, alors comment voulez-vous que je me sente pas discriminé dans tout ça moi ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2011)

Bon, alors on va la jouer geek.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

Il occupe un poste dans une entreprise de la Silicon Valley ?


----------



## g.robinson (30 Novembre 2011)

Tony Fadell, ex vice-président de la division iPod 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------

Romuald, je me permet... 




C'est bien la personne de gauche qui nous intéresse.


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2011)

Américain ? Photo des annèes 50 ?


----------



## g.robinson (30 Novembre 2011)

Oui Bompi. La photo a dû être prise en 1959.


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2011)

Argl. Je connais cette photo mais ne parviens pas à retrouver le fil dans ma petite tête


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Romuald, je me permet...


Tu peux, mais t'aurais pu laisser jouer IVANOE, quand même !


----------



## g.robinson (30 Novembre 2011)

Un p'tit indice : C'est un faux militaire   :style:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)

Un réalisateur d'Hollywood ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Novembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Un p'tit indice : C'est un faux militaire   :style:



héhé ..... le colonel Parker 



> Il ne s'appelait pas Parker, pas plus qu'il n'était colonel. Andreas  Cornelius Van Kuijk, émigré hollandais, ex camelot de cirque, fut  pendant vingt deux ans l'impresario controversé d'Elvis Presley.  Véritable double de la star (leur contrat prévoyait 50/50...), c'est lui  qui lui fit tourner un monceau de navets hollywoodiens, le transforma  en attraction de Las Vegas, jusqu'à en faire le produit le plus rentable  du marché et l'isoler complètement de ses fans. Jusqu'à la mort du  King, en 1977. Qu'il suivit, vingt ans après, ruiné et oublié.


----------



## g.robinson (30 Novembre 2011)

Je crains que mon indice fût trop aidant...

À toi Pamoi


----------



## Pamoi (5 Décembre 2011)

Merci  

Le nouveau personnage, très intéressant à plusieurs titres, et fort attachant, que j'ai découvert il y a peu .....

à vous:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Igvéna Iouliouchévinovsgatova.

Principale négociante de l'astrakan dans les années 20-30. Exilée à Paris. Comtesse russe blanche d'une vieille famille originaire de la vallée de la Volga. Sur la photo d'ailleurs elle porte un manteau dans cette matière. Indice imparable.

:rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (5 Décembre 2011)

Indice : elle n'est pas russe, mais a séjourné en Russie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

Par sympathie politique son séjour chez les Popovs ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Décembre 2011)

non, par le hasard des rencontres et la curiosité, disons


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)

j'avais pensé au départ à Elsa Triolet mais c'est pas elle.

Française ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> j'avais pensé au départ à Elsa Triolet mais c'est pas elle.
> 
> Française ?



toujours pas, mais francophone


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2011)

Suisse ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Décembre 2011)

Voilà.


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2011)

Ella Maillart ? (personne remarquable)


----------



## Pamoi (5 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ella Maillart ? (personne remarquable)



 

Effectivement, Ella Maillart.

_Que j'ai découverte grâce à Vova (qui n'est pas vraiment mort)
Merci à lui _


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2011)

Et voici un nouvel inconnu :


----------



## g.robinson (6 Décembre 2011)

Est-ce un homme ?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Voui.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Décembre 2011)

européen ? artiste ?


----------



## g.robinson (6 Décembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse 

Est-ce un écrivain ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Européen ?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Européen au début ; américain ensuite.
Artiste. Pas écrivain [il a sans doute écrit des textes, mais sur son art].
Mais il a écrit, c'est certain...

Un type plutôt visionnaire, dont les oeuvres ont quelque peu secoué le public et les critiques.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Artiste. Pas écrivain [il a sans doute écrit des textes,



Il a écrit des chansons ?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Euh... On peut pas trop appeler ça des chansons


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Ben des poésies alors ?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

[re :] S'il a écrit des textes, ce sera sans doute sur son art (et je n'en suis pas certain ; je le suppose quoi tout ce que j'ai vu c'est plutôt de la correspondance).
Un peu comme Kandinsky a écrit sur son art et ça ne fait pas vraiment de lui un écrivain. OK ?

Notre inconnu a pas mal écrit [mais pas de la littérature].


----------



## Pamoi (6 Décembre 2011)

Allemand d'origine ??


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Un musicien ? il a écrit sa musique ?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Allemand d'origine ??


Non. Français.


Powerdom a dit:


> Un musicien ? il a écrit sa musique ?


Voilà. C'est un compositeur.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

C'est donc un compositeur Français, ayant vécu aux usa.
vu la photo il est dcd ?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Oui. Et oui.

Sa musique est vraiment d'une rare hardiesse pour l'époque et anticipe l'utilisation de nouveaux instruments.

Penser aussi à la densité du platine...

PS : je ne comprends pas grand-chose à sa musique mais elle me fascine depuis longtemps ; disons que j'aime cette musique comme j'aime les tableaux abstraits de Kandinsky : presque malgré moi


----------



## Pamoi (6 Décembre 2011)

Georges Barrère ?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

Lui, il jouait. Notre inconnu composait.

Mais tu chauffes, là...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

En tapant "compositeur nouvelle musique" sur google, je tombe sur la page wikipédia ou j'en trouve certains
edgard varese a l'air de correspondre a la photo. mais j'en ai jamais entendu parler...


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

C'est bien lui. Tu grilles la politesse à Pamoi qui avait fait le plus dur en identifiant Georges Barrère. Flûtiste ayant une nouvelle flûte en platine, il avait demandé une pièce à Edgar Varese ; ce dernier a appelé sa pièce Density 21.5, la densité du platine.

La musique de Varese continue d'être un peu ardue d'accès mais elle est captivante. C'est tout autre chose que la musique de son temps, il faut dire. Mais il prépare la musique contemporaine à bien des égards. Bref, ça vaut le coup d'en écouter un peu pour se faire son idée (quitte à détester, au moins on saura pourquoi !).

À toi la main.


----------



## koeklin (6 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> je ne comprends pas grand-chose à sa musique mais elle me fascine depuis longtemps ; disons que j'aime cette musique comme j'aime les tableaux abstraits de Kandinsky : presque malgré moi


Perso, j'ai plus de mal, j'ai un CD de quelques unes de ses oeuvres les plus célèbres (density 21,5, Arcana, Amériques, Ionisation etc.) dirigées par Boulez et c'est sans doute depuis vingt ans l'un des CD qui a moins revu le tiroir de ma platine. Ça fait très longtemps je ne l'ai pas écouté,  ton post est une piqure de rappel, je vais retenter l'expérience. 
Ardue certes, captivante je ne sais pas, mais j'ai le souvenir d'une "certaine froideur".


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Je viens d'écouter le début de density 21 sur le store. Je crois que c'est pas pour moi...

Voici un nouveau personnage a découvrir :


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2011)

koeklin a dit:


> Perso, j'ai plus de mal, j'ai un CD de quelques unes de ses oeuvres les plus célèbres (density 21,5, Arcana, Amériques, Ionisation etc.) dirigées par Boulez et c'est sans doute depuis vingt ans l'un des CD qui a moins revu le tiroir de ma platine. Ça fait très longtemps je ne l'ai pas écouté,  ton post est une piqure de rappel, je vais retenter l'expérience.
> Ardue certes, captivante je ne sais pas, mais j'ai le souvenir d'une "certaine froideur".


Ça... nous sommes bien d'accord. 
Note que ton homonyme compositeur a été proposé comme énigme.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je viens d'écouter le début de density 21 sur le store. Je crois que c'est pas pour moi...
> 
> Voici un nouveau personnage a découvrir :



Georges


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Sylvain, tu aurais au moins pu poser une question...
Effectivement georges lemaitre. Prêtre et cosmologiste à la base de la théorie du big bang. J'ai découvert ce personnage haut en couleur en lisant le livre des frères bogdanov cette semaine. 
À toi


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Sylvain, tu aurais au moins pu poser une question...


Oops, pardon :rose:
Tellement content d'en connaître un, pour une fois :rose:

Bon, je cherche et je reviens&#8230;


--------------------A yé-------------


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2011)

Très précoce, cette dame


----------



## g.robinson (7 Décembre 2011)

Ex-sportive ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Très précoce, cette dame



Très intelligente ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Ex-sportive ?


de l'esprit 




Powerdom a dit:


> Très intelligente ?



Je n'en sais rien; on peut le supposer


----------



## g.robinson (7 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> de l'esprit



Tu es donc d'accord avec mon "ex" ? Elle s'est fait remarquée plus jeune ?


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2011)

Une joueuse d'échecs, de dames, de go ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

Une mathématicienne ? Physicienne ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Tu es donc d'accord avec mon "ex" ? Elle s'est fait remarquée plus jeune ?


Elle n'est plus -ex. A été remarquée jeune, ça oui !




bompi a dit:


> Une joueuse d'échecs, de dames, de go ?


Yep 


Donc non pour IVANOE.


----------



## g.robinson (7 Décembre 2011)

Susan Polgar ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Susan Polgar ?


Tu brûles


----------



## Pamoi (7 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu brûles



Dans la famille Polgar, je demande la soeur


----------



## g.robinson (7 Décembre 2011)

c'est ce qui s'appelle se faire coiffer au poteau


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Dans la famille Polgar, je demande la soeur





g.robinson a dit:


> c'est ce qui s'appelle se faire coiffer au poteau



Bien joué à vous deux  il s'agit bien de Judith Polgar (ici la page Wikipedia).


----------



## Pamoi (7 Décembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> c'est ce qui s'appelle se faire coiffer au poteau



hé hé ..... le pire c'est que j'avais aussi pensé que c'était Susan ..... 




Sly54 a dit:


> Bien joué à vous deux  il s'agit bien de Judith Polgar (ici la page Wikipedia).



La main à g.r.


----------



## g.robinson (7 Décembre 2011)

ok !
Voici donc Monsieur ....


----------



## Pamoi (7 Décembre 2011)

scientifique ? américain ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

un petit air de Michel Serrault


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2011)

Homme politique ?


----------



## g.robinson (8 Décembre 2011)

Pas scientifique, ni américain, ni homme politique.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2011)

Européen, dans le monde du spectacle ?


----------



## g.robinson (8 Décembre 2011)

Oui européen mais pas artiste. Un petit indice en pesant mes mots :
_ un accident grotesque rebaptisé _


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2011)

Non, ne me dis pas que...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akzidenz-Grotesk

Hermann Berthold


----------



## g.robinson (8 Décembre 2011)

t'es tout prêt, mais non.
_Rebaptisé en 1960_


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2011)

Si je fais accident grotesque je trouve des sites de police. je ne vois pas le rapport avec accident grotesque ?
c'est un imprimeur ?


----------



## g.robinson (8 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Si je fais accident grotesque je trouve des sites de police. je ne vois pas le rapport avec accident grotesque ?
> c'est un imprimeur ?



Regarde ce qu'écrit Toum'aï...


----------



## Pamoi (8 Décembre 2011)

Vu qu'il y a certainement un lien avec la police Hevetica, on tendrait naturellement à penser que c'est Max Miedinger.
Mais ce n'est pas lui.
Donc la question demeure: Qui est-ce ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Regarde ce qu'écrit Toum'aï...



Merci,

je n'avais pas compris que c'était le nom d'une police...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------

je crois que je viens de trouver.
en tapant createur police helvetica 

Helvetica was developed in 1957 by Max Miedinger with Eduard Hoffmann at the ...

je ne trouve qu'une photo de eduard mais c'est celle là..


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

Ah donc c'était un flic alors ?


----------



## g.robinson (8 Décembre 2011)

C'est bon Powerdom, à toi de jouer


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> C'est bon Powerdom, à toi de jouer



Je vous trouve ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------

la voici :


----------



## g.robinson (8 Décembre 2011)

Emile Allay ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2011)

Paaaas du tout.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom dans les Vosges ? 

C'est une femme ?
Athlète ?


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2011)

La très douce & immaculée Marianne GOETSCHEL ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si la photo à été prise dans les Vosges. Mais cela se pourrait. Elle est lorraine. Dcd à Laxou 54. 


C'est une femme, une très grande sportive et ce n'est pas une sur Goetschel.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2011)

UN petit coup de main ?

elle était également aviatrice


----------



## g.robinson (9 Décembre 2011)

Jacqueline Auriol, la belle-fille du Président de la République Vincent Auriol ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h18 ----------

Ou alors Marie Marvingt  !
Si c'est pas ça, je me coupe une couille :hosto:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Powerdom, je me permet ?
J'ai re-vérifié, j'ai pas envie de m'en couper une 

Un nouveau, chère à Steve...


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

Au hasard (enfin, pas tout à fait) : Dieter Rams ?


----------



## g.robinson (9 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Au hasard (enfin, pas tout à fait) : Dieter Rams ?



Euh... non
Mais aussi dans le design


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

Ou l'architecture ?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Décembre 2011)

Brad Banks ? ou quelqu'un qui s'appellerait Macintosh ?


----------



## g.robinson (9 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ou l'architecture ?



oui :rose:



Pamoi a dit:


> Brad Banks ? ou quelqu'un qui s'appellerait Macintosh ?



non non


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2011)

Un désigner. On dirait Jonathan ive en plus vieux


----------



## Pamoi (9 Décembre 2011)

Norman Foster ?


----------



## g.robinson (9 Décembre 2011)

Yes ! 
Jeter un oeil à ses constructions 
C'est lui qui signe le futur centre de Cuppertino


----------



## Pamoi (13 Décembre 2011)

le suivant:






indice: croix de Lorraine


----------



## g.robinson (13 Décembre 2011)

Je laisse les collégiens répondre.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> indice: croix de Lorraine


Lorraine 
C'est toujours en Allemagne ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Lorraine
> C'est toujours en Allemagne ?



non, non. On l'a récupérée, ainsi que l'Alsace 

Autre indice: un rapport avec Yvonne. Enfin, plusieurs, certainement ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

Il a pas bossé avec Pétain ?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Décembre 2011)

Bien vu !!! 

ils se sont croisés, à quelques reprises ......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

Je ne me souviens plus de son nom. Je dois souffrir d'anosognosie !  (pitin j'ai réussi à l'écrire ! )

EDIT : ça y est je sais qui c'est ! C'est le créateur de la Citroen DS !


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2011)

Pas mauvais au foot en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

C'est une femme en fait, non ? Chez les pieds noirs elle était pas connue sous le nom de "la grande Zorah" ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2011)

Heu est-il mort ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------

J'ai trouvé, il est mort à une sortie de bal, une histoire tragique


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai trouvé, il est mort à une sortie de bal, une histoire tragique


_The_ fameux bal, à la Une d'un Hara Kiri ?


----------



## Pamoi (15 Décembre 2011)

oui à tout le monde, sauf IVANOE, mais bon, un petit coup de main s'avère nécéssaire, apparemment:

il a le même nom qu'un porte avions français et en activité.

_Donc, à tous ceux qui seraient tentés, ce n'est pas La Fayette, Foch ou Clemenceau _


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui à tout le monde, sauf IVANOE, mais bon, un petit coup de main s'avère nécéssaire, apparemment:
> 
> il a le même nom qu'un porte avions français et en activité.
> 
> _Donc, à tous ceux qui seraient tentés, ce n'est pas La Fayette, Foch ou Clemenceau _



Egalement pour IVANOE. la grande Zorah était le surnom du mari de tante yvonne. surnom employé par les français d'Algérie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> Egalement pour IVANOE. la grande Zorah était le surnom du mari de tante yvonne. surnom employé par les français d'Algérie.



Euh Charles de Gaulle ?


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2011)

Ah bah murde.... c'est lui de Gaulle !


----------



## Pamoi (15 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Egalement pour IVANOE. la grande Zorah était le surnom du mari de tante yvonne. surnom employé par les français d'Algérie.



Ah ...... bon, alors oui aussi à IVANOE 



Powerdom a dit:


> Euh Charles de Gaulle ?



à toi la main


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2011)

Allez replongeons nous dans l'histoire avec ce nouveau personnage.


----------



## g.robinson (16 Décembre 2011)

Son histoire a t il été le sujet d'un film ?
Si oui, Depardieu jouait-il le rôle ?


----------



## Pamoi (16 Décembre 2011)

g.robinson a dit:


> Son histoire a t il été le sujet d'un film ?
> Si oui, Depardieu jouait-il le rôle ?


ou Auteuil ?

Lacenaire ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2011)

Alors j'ai fait quelques recherches, mais non son histoire n'a pas fait l'objet d'un film. 
Ce n'est pas Lacenaire.


----------



## g.robinson (16 Décembre 2011)

Bon commençons à la base.... Est-il français ?


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2011)

Il est français.  Indice 1 : franc comtois comme moi...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2011)

Homme politique ?
Explorateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il est français.  Indice 1 : franc comtois comme moi...



"Franc-Comtois rend toi ! Nenni ma foi !" 

Pasteur était de Dôle mais c'est pas lui.

Un autre savant ?


----------



## Pamoi (17 Décembre 2011)

y'a pas un zoologiste connu qui est né par là-bas ?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2011)

On se rapproche...


----------



## Christian49140 (17 Décembre 2011)

*il s"agit de Georges Frédéric Cuvier*, né le 28 juin 1773 à Montbéliard et mort le 24 juillet 1838 à Strasbourg, est un zoologiste et paléontologue français.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2011)

Bravo ! 
le frère du plus connu Georges Cuvier.
à toi la main


----------



## Christian49140 (17 Décembre 2011)

Pas trop difficile (je pense)


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2011)

tu devrais en proposer un autre : RB dans les exif et le nom dans ta signature...


----------



## Christian49140 (17 Décembre 2011)

Je sais, mais c'était pour faciliter le truc 
Puisque tu as trouvé l'astuce, à toi la main


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2011)

Une vie hors du commun !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2011)

Aventurier ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2011)

Oh que oui, le premier dans son genre !


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2011)

Non, rien...


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2011)

Aaaargh, oui tais-toi, pleeease !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

Charcot ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2011)

Non, faut voir plus long, plus dur, et une postérité...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2011)

Européen ou américain ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, faut voir plus long, plus dur,



Un aïeul de Rocco Siffredi ? 

Bon sérieux : explorateur polaire ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2011)

Anglo-saxon ? Nordique ? 

Je le vois mal être le premier aventurier dans l'absolu donc j'en déduit qu'il faut trouver le genre d'aventure qu'il pratiquait.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Je le vois mal être le premier aventurier dans l'absolu donc j'en déduit qu'il faut trouver le genre d'aventure qu'il pratiquait.



ça c'est vrais, le premier à avoir fait quelque chose qui se pratique de plus en plus...

USA


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2011)

Mac Kinley, l'alpiniste ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2011)

Faut chercher plus bas, plus plat 

Quoique plus plat...
Plus humide !


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2011)

Sur la mer donc ?
Il a fait un tour du monde en bateau ?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Décembre 2011)

ça ressemble fortement à ça


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2011)

Il naviguait seul sur un bateau ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2011)

oui, mais où ?

(Powerdom, tu l'as, non ?)


----------



## Powerdom (19 Décembre 2011)

Non je ne l'ai pas....
Pacifique ou atlantique ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pacifique ou atlantique ?



Les 2 mon capitaine !


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2011)

Vu son allure un peu nordique, j'avais pensé à Amundsen (éventuellement à Scott) mais non.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2011)

faut chercher une première, un exploit, sur la mer...
Et qui motive encore actuellement.
(même si ça coûte très cher)


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2011)

Je ne vois pas de course qui puisse correspondre à l'âge probable de la photo. Du coup j'ai bien pensé au Passage du Nord-Ouest. Mais je retombre sur Roald Amundsen. Il m'agace, çui-là ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Le premier tour du monde en bateau et sans escale ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Le premier tour du monde en bateau et sans escale ?



Oui c'est ça à la voile... Et en solo.

Mais qui ?

Au fait, wiki dit Canada, mais il a vécu aux USA.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Dans l'oreillette Gougueule (de bois) me suggère Joshua Slocum.

Sa vie ici (si c'est bien lui) :
http://www.oopartir.com/mer-croisieres/voile-slocum,2-184.htm


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2011)

Yes, a toi preux chevalier ! 

*wiki*

C'est en son honneur que Bernard Moitessier (mais qui est-ce ?) baptisera son voilier "Joshua"

A lire

*Seul autour du monde sur un voilier de onze mètres*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Je connais un peu Moitessier car mon père est fan de ses livres. Ce sont deux destins qui se ressemblent. 
Bon je vous cherche quelqu'un alors.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------

Pour rester dans l'esprit... ou pas...





​


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2011)

Tabarly ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (20 Décembre 2011)

pas du tout...

c'est sûrement un anglais   

 c'est pas ce concurrent de la 1e course autour du monde en solo qui avait tourné en rond au beau milieu de l'Atlantique en faisant croire qu'il faisait le tour complet ?
(avant finalement de se jeter à l'eau avant l'arrivée...)


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2011)

Oui je me souviens de cette histoire quand j'étais gosse. par contre le nom....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> c'est pas ce concurrent de la 1e course autour du monde en solo qui avait tourné en rond au beau milieu de l'Atlantique en faisant croire qu'il faisait le tour complet ?
> (avant finalement de se jeter à l'eau avant l'arrivée...)



Allez courage ! Un petit coup d'un moteur de recherche célèbre et c'est trouvé pour le nom !

Une histoire qui m'avait marquer lors d'une émission de Thalassa. J'avais vu quelques années avant le film (ou téléfilm ? Wiki dit que c'est Les quarantièmes rugissants) et ça m'avait assez emmerdé en fait ! Mais l'histoire réelle de ce raté tragique, sans doute fou, est par contre frappante. 
J'aime bien la mer sans doute parce que chez nous en Lorraine on a des sources et des étangs salés ! 
Mais par contre c'est loin...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2011)

C'est Donald Crowhurst qui fit croire à son TDM, sûrement mort noyé au large du Brésil par désespoir de son mensonge.
Le film "les 40e rugissants" le met français joué par Jacques Perrin, film pas mal mais un peu "light" par rapport à la réalité à mon avis.

Je ne prends pas la main 

Je fais de la voile et ai lu beaucoup de littérature "voileuse" when i was young... (but still i am)


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2011)

Au passage : l'histoire de Donald Crowhurst est un passage important du dernier roman de Jonathan Coe.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2011)

Profite pour prendre la main...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)

Alors si le fossile le dit , Bompi c'est à toi !


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2011)

OK.

Deux pour le prix d'un. Mais pas trop dur non plus, hein !
Vous pouvez donner un seul des deux noms mais donner les deux, c'est mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

Trop fastoche !

Pompidou à gauche, Chaban-Delmas à droite.


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2011)

Presque. 

Les deux sont toujours vivants (la photo est assez récente, de fait).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

On dirait 2 architectes.


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2011)

Bin non. Allez, je vous aide : deux artistes, de nationalités différentes [mais parlant la même langue, à quelques détails près ]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

Des artistes dans le domaine :
- visuel (peinture, photo...) ?
- cinéma ?
- musique ?
- littéraire ?

Et francophones ?

Ben passque moi j'suis pas fortiche en artistes. :rateau:


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2011)

Pour celui de droite : musique.
Pour celui de gauche : musique _mèzossi_ vidéos et installations diverses. Mais surtout musique, quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pour celui de *droite* : musique.



OK c'est Barbelivien.



Je sens que c'est encore une énigme pour intello cultivé ça... 

Celui de gauche n'est pas non plus Pierre BouleQuiès.


----------



## koeklin (21 Décembre 2011)

Moi je sais pas qui c'est et de toute façons j'aime pas la trompette et les semelles compensées.


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2011)

Menteur va !


----------



## koeklin (22 Décembre 2011)

Mais si, je t'assure, tu peux me croire. Bon c'est vrai, un moment j'ai pensé qu'il s'agissait de Brian Eno et de Jon Hassell (les deux hommes ayant collaboré sur plusieurs albums dans les années 80) mais comme c'est pas eux, ben je sais pas. Non, non, aucune idée...


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2011)

C'est bien ça.  Deux musiciens très particuliers [et que je trouve géniaux, faut bien en convenir].

C'est donc ton tour. Hé oui, c'est dur mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## koeklin (23 Décembre 2011)

On va faire dans le léger cette fois :







Bon on  va mettre tout le monde à l'aise : pas la peine de me poser des questions , je ne connais rien de la vie de ce type.


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2011)

Pete Sampras à la piscine, à 15 ans ?


----------



## koeklin (23 Décembre 2011)

Ah Pete, c'est tout une époque... Mais non, ce n'est pas Pete.
Et l'image date à priori de cette année.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Décembre 2011)

laurent ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2011)

Kevin Müller. 

Maître-nageur sauveteur à la piscine de Forbach.
Très célèbre pour sa recette de la banane flambée à la mirabelle.


----------



## koeklin (23 Décembre 2011)

@Pharmacos : Non ce n'est pas Baffie : alors pourquoi j'ai nommé la photo comme ça?
Parce que... "j'peux pas, j'ai piscine!" 

@IVANOE : qu'il soit sauveteur, champion de natation, maitre-nageur, je ne pense pas. D'ailleurs son boulot n'a pas d'importance.


----------



## Pamoi (23 Décembre 2011)

son boulot n'a aucun rapport avec sa notoriété ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2011)

Un djeun amerloque qu'a flingué tout le monde sur son campus ?


----------



## koeklin (23 Décembre 2011)

@palui : non 
Mais je peux t'affirmer que mon "qui est-ce" ressemble à l'un de tes "Mais que s'est-il donc passé là ?"

@IVANOE : un djeun amerloque oui, pour le reste non


----------



## Pamoi (24 Décembre 2011)

toujours vivant ???


----------



## koeklin (24 Décembre 2011)

Oui, bien sûr. Il a d'ailleurs fêté son vingtième anniversaire cette année.


----------



## koeklin (28 Décembre 2011)

Indice : Bart


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

koeklin a dit:


> Indice : Bart



... Simpson ? Un rapport avec les Simpsons ?


----------



## koeklin (28 Décembre 2011)

Oui, Bart Simpson


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Le fils de Matt Groening ?


----------



## Pamoi (28 Décembre 2011)

koeklin a dit:


> mon "qui est-ce" ressemble à l'un de tes "Mais que s'est-il donc passé là ?"





koeklin a dit:


> Bart Simpson






le fils de Nancy Cartwright ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Quand il était bébé on l'a enregistré tétant sa totote pour faire le bruitage de Maggie !


----------



## koeklin (29 Décembre 2011)

Bébé oui. Un célèbre bébé !


----------



## Pamoi (29 Décembre 2011)




----------



## koeklin (30 Décembre 2011)

Farpaitement ! Le Nevermind Baby, vingt ans après.
À toi, patoi.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

koeklin a dit:


> Farpaitement ! Le Nevermind Baby, vingt ans après.
> À toi, patoi.



Quel rapport avec Bart Simpson ?


----------



## Pamoi (30 Décembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Quel rapport avec Bart Simpson ?



A mon avis, c'est ça:


----------



## Pamoi (31 Décembre 2011)

Bon, le petit nouveau. 






A vous.


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2011)

Français ? Photo entre 1945 et 1955 ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Décembre 2011)

Français de père Hongrois et la photo date certainement de cette époque, oui.


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2011)

Il aurait un prénom plutôt classique (Albert, Alfred, René, Théodule...) et un patronyme plutôt magyar (Bartók, Kodály, Kurtág, Cziffra, Nagy...), donc.


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

Il a effectivement un prénom classique, et un nom qui aurait une consonnance plutôt allemande que hongroise. 

Mais tout cela n'a aucune importance: personne ne connait ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2012)

Serait-ce un scientifique ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

Littéraire


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2012)

Il est un peu connu ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

Très.


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2012)

Je pensais bien à quelqu'un mais il est né à Vilnius.

Est-ce qu'il est du genre à avoir eu un prix littéraire ?


----------



## Pamoi (1 Janvier 2012)

Né à Paris, a débuté comme dessinateur. Mort à la fin du siècle dernier. 
Une oeuvre extrêmement connue, le reste l'est moins, et il n'a pas eu de prix à ma connaissance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2012)

Littéraire au sens écrivain ou quelque chose de plus large comme scénariste (BD, cinéma...) ?


----------



## Pamoi (2 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> Une oeuvre extrêmement connue, le reste l'est moins, et il n'a pas eu de prix à ma connaissance



l'oeuvre extrêmement connue est une nouvelle 



IVANOE a dit:


> Littéraire au sens écrivain ou quelque chose de plus large comme scénariste (BD, cinéma...) ?



Il a dessiné des albums, puis écrivain, de romans, de nouvelles et de pièces de théatre.


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2012)

N'aurait-il pas écrit sous un pseudonyme montagnard, notamment un texte adapté au cinéma par Jean-Pierre Melville ?


----------



## Pamoi (3 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> N'aurait-il pas écrit sous un pseudonyme montagnard



Il a écrit sous un pseudonyme de massif montagnard, plus exactement 



bompi a dit:


> notamment un texte adapté au cinéma par Jean-Pierre Melville ?



Oui. Le texte en question qui est la nouvelle extrêmement connue que je mentionnais plus haut

Donc la réponse est ... ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2012)

Ça fait trois semaines qu'on a trouvé Jean Bruller, on peut avancer ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (3 Janvier 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ça fait trois semaines qu'on a trouvé Jean Bruller, on peut avancer ?  :rateau:



on dit merci à bompi, et je pense qu'on peut lui laisser la main, vu qu'il a fait tout le boulot


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2012)

Royal, je laisse la main à Nouvoul  [pas trop le temps de mener le fil]


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> [pas trop le temps de mener le fil]



C'est bien pour ces basses raisons que je me suis éloigné, la vie plus forte que le virtuel.
On se fait bouffer par nous-mêmes avec ça.
Reconnaissons à bompi son art divinatoire et à nous tous nos heures perdues, par exemple 2011 y'en a plus :rose:
Je propose que pamoi soit lui sinon bontempi


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2012)

Reste que grâce à Pamoi, j'ai appris que Vercors a commencé comme illustrateur.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Afin de ne pas créer d'incident, je précise que depuis quelques mois je ne joue plus trop ici; ce n'est donc pas moi qui ai trouvé, mais Bompi, donc à lui la main.
Je fais un copier-coller sur "Mais que c'est'il donc passé là"


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2012)

Bon, bin, j'm'y colle, alors.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

Son origine géographique : Europe, USA ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2012)

Elle fait européenne du Sud (Portugal, Espagne) ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2012)

c'est une défenseur des droits de la femme ?


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Son origine géographique : Europe, USA ?


Non. Non. Plus proche des seconds que de la première, cependant.


Sly54 a dit:


> Elle fait européenne du Sud (Portugal, Espagne) ?


Du sud, oui. Mais pas européenne, donc 


Powerdom a dit:


> c'est une défenseur des droits de la femme ?


Entre autres choses, même si ce n'est pas ce qui lui a valu sa plus grande célébrité, je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Je pense à Gabriella Mistral

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabriela_Mistral


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2012)

Tu penses rudement bien 

_Te toca a ti_ !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> _Te toca a ti_ !



Si  quel surnom a ce personnage ?







Un prince


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2012)

Le grand Condé ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le grand Condé ?



Trop facile. A toi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le grand Condé ?



Moi j'en ai connu un qu'on appelait pareil mais sans "dé" au bout !


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Trop facile. A toi


L'année dernière j'ai lu les Mémoires de la Rochefoucauld et les Mémoires du Cardinal de Retz. Autant dire que j'ai le personnage encore à l'esprit.

Une nouvelle image :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Avec Condé ça pouvait vite tourner au vinaigre. 

Explication foireuse ici : :rateau:





Bon sinon la tête de ce monsieur me dit quelque chose. 
A première vue je lui trouve une classe très britiche. Mais en fait il se pourrait que ce soit aussi de l'élégance ritale. Voire un hispanique (espagne ou latino). Est-il écrivain ?

Cela dit si c'est encore un monsieur qui compose de la musique qui casse les oreilles  alors je vais pas être utile à grand chose ici moi. :rose:​


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Avec Condé ça pouvait vite tourner au vinaigre.
> 
> Explication foireuse ici : :rateau:
> <...>
> ...



Ni britannique, ni hispanique, ni vraiment écrivain [il a bien dû écrire sur son activité mais ce n'est pour ses talents d'écrivain qu'il est connu]


> Cela dit si c'est encore un monsieur qui compose de la musique qui casse les oreilles  alors je vais pas être utile à grand chose ici moi. :rose:


_
Damn !!_ Je suis percé à jour. Faut dire que je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher bien loin.
Une nouvelle photo pour aider à trouver :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Vu comme ça il a pas l'air dans le même registre que Barbelivien... 

En fait on dirait qu'il s'apprête à lancer une bombe atomique depuis un PC de commandement. 

Un amerlo peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

J'ai le nom sur la langue


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2012)

compositeur ou technicien ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Lorrain ...


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> J'ai le nom sur la langue



xondousan, l'homme qui ne parle qu'avec des photos (ici et là)


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Janvier 2012)

Et mort aux Milles


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> xondousan, l'homme qui ne parle qu'avec des photos



Et ça c'est quoi : http://forums.macg.co/10602822-post6854.html


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Et ça c'est quoi :





xondousan a dit:


> Lorrain ...



ah oui effectivement ...... tu manies également le verbe avec dextérité  

Bon, c'est à toi, non ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> ah oui effectivement ...... tu manies également le verbe avec dextérité
> 
> Bon, c'est à toi, non ??



Eh non, je n'ai pas donné le nom ... à d'autres, (Lorrain) c'est un coup de pouce.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Lorrain ...



Bigre y'aurait-il au XXème siècle un Lorrain célèbre autre que Robert Schuman ou Jean-Marie Rausch ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Janvier 2012)

et Powerdom ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> et Powerdom ?



Il doit avoir la solution.


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Janvier 2012)

Laissez Pierre, il Ché faire.
A vous Henry


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2012)

Vous moquez pas. 
Pierre Schaeffer ?

c'est bien parce que le nom est sur la photo...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Vous moquez pas.
> Pierre Schaeffer ?
> 
> c'est bien parce que le nom est sur la photo...:love:



J'ai toujours dit que les Nancéiens étaient des tricheurs ! :rateau:

Parole de Messin !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> J'ai toujours dit que les Nancéiens étaient des tricheurs ! :rateau:


Fais gaffe, c'est pas parce que je ne dis rien que je ne suis pas ce fil  


Sly54, vrai Mosellan


----------



## TiteLine (6 Janvier 2012)

Cette discussion me fait prendre un sacré coup de vieux et me rappelle un match de foot auquel j'avais assisté au stade Marcel Picot. Il y avait encore Platini à l'époque alors mes souvenirs sont assez vagues ...


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2012)

Ça nous rajeunit pas 

C'est bien Pierre Schaeffer. C'est donc Powerdom qui s'y colle.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Bon on va régler la guéguerre entre Metz et Nancy en s'en prenant tous ensembles à nos voisins de la Meuse. Ah les Meuuuuuuh-siens ! :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2012)

Voici donc un nouveau personnage :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Un chanteur ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2012)

Si il a chanté, c'est uniquement dans sa salle de bain !


----------



## Pamoi (7 Janvier 2012)

homme politique français (lorrain ) ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2012)

Heu non. 
Ni politique, ni Lorrain. ni Français d'ailleurs !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Argentin ...


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2012)

Pas Argentin, mais on est presque sur le bon continent.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2012)

Nord Américain ?


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Janvier 2012)

Je le verrais bien dans la mafia Chicago


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2012)

Oui Américain. Pas du tout dans la mafia. 

Indice : il vous a sans doute fait rire et peur.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2012)

Je vois que ça sèche dur


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2012)

Un dessinateur de dessins animés ?
Encore que faire peur... Celui qui a dessiné Bambi (le film préféré de DJ... ) ?


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2012)

On se rapproche. Oui c'est un dessinateur. 
Mais pas de bambi.


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2012)

J'avais d'abord pensé à Tex Avery mais il ne me fait _que_ rire


----------



## Powerdom (8 Janvier 2012)

Non ce n'est pas Tex Avery. Il est moins connu mais sa principale création l'est tout autant. Puisque de BD, une série télé est sortie, puis un film.


----------



## TiteLine (8 Janvier 2012)

Charles Samuel Addams , le créateur de la Famille Addams?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2012)

Bravo,

En page d'accueil de Google le jour ou j'ai mis sa photo en ligne pour fêter les 100 ans de sa naissance. 

À vous


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

*NOUVELLE ENIGME​*




​


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2012)

Actrice ?

Elle reassemble a une Actrice qui avail epousé J Halliday. Mais je sais plus le nom...


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

Non, il ne s'agit pas d'une actrice et elle n'est pas française. 

(tu pensais peut être à Nathalie Baye? )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

Est-elle originaire d'un pays d'Europe ?


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Est-elle originaire d'un pays d'Europe ?



Oui et non.

Elle est originaire d'un pays à cheval sur l'Europe et l'Asie du Nord et ce pays ne fait pas partie de "L'Europe".


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2012)

Russe (de Sibérie) ou Mongole, alors ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2012)

Oui je pensais à nathalie baye. 

Elle est mannequin ?


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Russe (de Sibérie) ou Mongole, alors ?



Elle est bien russe



Powerdom a dit:


> Oui je pensais à nathalie baye.
> 
> Elle est mannequin ?



Mais pas mannequin

Indice : elle (a) fait carrière à "l'étranger".


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2012)

Sportive, ou chanteuse ? Elle a gagné le concours de l'Eurovision ?


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Sportive, ou chanteuse ? Elle a gagné le concours de l'Eurovision ?



Chanteuse et à ma connaissance, elle n'a pas participé à l'Eurovision.
En trouvant le pays où elle a du succès, google devrait donner son nom.


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2012)

Turquie ?
Israël ?


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Turquie ?
> Israël ?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre. 
Mais elle a bien fait carrière en Asie ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

Nouvel indice : c'est un pays qui a fait la une en 2011 ...


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2012)

La une en 2011, voyons :
Lybie, Tunisie, Égypte, Syrie, Iran, Venezuela, Grèce, Italie, France, Allemagne, Birmanie, Chine, Japon, Philippines, Nouvelle-Zélande, Royaume-Uni, Étazunis, Afrique du Sud, Côte d'Ivoire, Serbie...

J'arrête là, je fatigue.


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> La une en 2011, voyons :
> Lybie, Tunisie, Égypte, Syrie, Iran, Venezuela, Grèce, Italie, France, Allemagne, Birmanie, Chine, Japon, Philippines, Nouvelle-Zélande, Royaume-Uni, Étazunis, Afrique du Sud, Côte d'Ivoire, Serbie...
> 
> J'arrête là, je fatigue.



Il est bien dans la liste ... ce pays d'Asie ... qui a fait la une en mars 2001.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2012)

Birmanie ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

Je pense qu'il s'agit de Origa.


----------



## TiteLine (9 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Je pense qu'il s'agit de Origa, &#1054;&#1083;&#1100;&#1075;&#1072; &#1042;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1077;&#1074;&#1085;&#1072; &#1071;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1074;&#1072;



C'est bien elle 

Chanteuse russe qui a fait carrière ... au Japon  en mêlant russe , japonais mais également un peu de latin ou d'anglais, voire langue inventée comme par exemple dans Moon (même si elle n'est pas l'interpète originale pour ce titre)


[YOUTUBE]86pErzcjnsI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2012)

ça devient quand même de plus en plus alambiqué les personnages à trouver sur ce fil. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

@TiteLine > En fait je ne connais pas tellement cette chanteuse, par contre je me suis souvenu que tu avais posté ça il y a quelques temps _dans Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ?_

[YOUTUBE]v_102h9-GW8[/YOUTUBE]

Et j'avais bien aimé ce titre, merci à toi 

Je reviens bientôt pour vous proposer un nouveau perso ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------

Voilà pour vous, un personnage assez spécial, un peu particulier : 







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h31 ----------

Indice : coutumier des déclarations les plus insolites ou fracassantes.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> @TiteLine > En fait je ne connais pas tellement cette chanteuse, par



moi non plus mais j'aime bien. 

Pour le petit nouveau. 
C'est un irlandais ?


----------



## g.robinson (10 Janvier 2012)

Est-ce un criminel ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> [/COLOR]Voilà pour vous, un personnage assez spécial, un peu particulier :
> 
> coutumier des déclarations les plus insolites ou fracassantes.
> [/SIZE]



Jean Claude Van Damme ?


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2012)

Il me fait penser à Andy Kaufman.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi non plus mais j'aime bien.
> 
> Pour le petit nouveau.
> C'est un irlandais ?



Non.



g.robinson a dit:


> Est-ce un criminel ?



Non.



Powerdom a dit:


> Jean Claude Van Damme ?



Non.



bompi a dit:


> Il me fait penser à Andy Kaufman.



No.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Indice : coutumier des déclarations les plus insolites ou fracassantes.



Sarkozy ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Non, c'est pas sarko. Il n'est pas français.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Un type de la gauche américaine, genre style Chomsky ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Non, carrément pas. Son programme politique serait plutôt de droite. il a débuté sa carrière dans un célèbre service de renseignement et il a fondé son parti vers la fin des années 1980.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Non, carrément pas. Son programme politique serait plutôt de droite. il a débuté sa carrière dans un célèbre service de renseignement et il a fondé son parti vers la fin des années 1980.



CIA puis parti politique?

OU

KGB puis parti politique ? Mais est-ce qu'en 1989 le multipartisme a été autorisé dans le bloc de l'Est ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Il a débuté au KGB puis parti politique. La photo date d'il y a quelques années.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2012)

Jirinowski ? 

Je sais pas si c'est bien écrit. Et encore moins si il était au KGB.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Jirinowski ?



Il me semble que Jirinowsky, qui est ukrainien je crois (ou biélorusse ?), est plus âgé et plus gros.

Fatigué. Pas le courage d'aller fouiner sur Gougole.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Jirinowski ?
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est bien écrit. Et encore moins si il était au KGB.



Nous avons un gagnant.

C'est bien V. Jirinovski, le leader du parti libéral-démocrate de Russie. Il est né dans la RSS du Kazakhstan et il est de nationalité russe. J'ai fait ma recherche en russe pour trouver la photo.

à toi Powerdom.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> J'ai fait ma recherche en russe pour trouver la photo.



Ah ben ça va vraiment devenir compliqué ce fil. Parce que maintenant s'il faut se mettre au russe, au papou ou au francique pour trouver ou proposer des personnages... :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------




Matyu a dit:


> La photo date d'il y a quelques années.



Mouais. "Quelques années", je dirais "pas mal d'années moi". 

Parce que le gaillard il a cette bobine de nos jours :




​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

ben disons que si javais mis une photo de Jirinovki de 2011, vous auriez trouvé tout de suite, mais rien ne t'empêche de faire une recherche dans la langue de ton choix


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2012)

je vous trouve ça donc. Et je reviens


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2012)

Voici donc un nouveau personnage


----------



## g.robinson (11 Janvier 2012)

Acteur ou pianiste ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2012)

Acteur humoriste


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2012)

Oui c'est bien lui, mais l'acteur qui est il ?


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2012)

Pt'et    Vincent Kucholl


----------



## Powerdom (12 Janvier 2012)

Oui c'est Vincent Kucholl ici dans le rôle de Gilles Surchat. 
Chroniqueur et animateur Suisse. Je vous conseille les vidéos de 120 secondes 

à vous la photo !


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Janvier 2012)

Voili voilà


----------



## g.robinson (12 Janvier 2012)

Acteur ?


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Janvier 2012)

A fait du cinéma et de la scène.


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2012)

Légèrement androgyne, non ?


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Janvier 2012)

Absolument pas...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Je pense à Klaus Nomi ou Annie Cordy.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

C'est une femme non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Il ou elle a vraiment des faux airs de Annie Cordy


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Janvier 2012)

Cigarettes... whiski... et pt'it pépées......
Mettez vous d'accords les gagnants.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Il ou elle a vraiment des faux airs de Annie Cordy



C'est pas la nana qui se fait passer pour morte dans Santa Barbara et revient déguisé en mec ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Cigarettes... whiski... et pt'it pépées......
> Mettez vous d'accords les gagnants.



Annie Cordy.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Janvier 2012)

C'est bien elle ....bravo matyu....à ton tour pour la photo.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Ingénieur japonais fondateur d'un empire industriel ?​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Japonais, je ne sais pas si il était ingénieur de formation. Il est décédé en 2011. Dirigeant d&#8217;entreprise.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Tu donnes trop vite trop d'informations.  
Faut un peu faire durer le truc ! 

Donc comme j'en ai marre de tout le temps louper à ce jeu, j'ai gougeuliser sans scrupules ! :rateau:

Norio Ohga, patron de Sony de 1982 à 1995. Quand Sony était le Apple de l'époque.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

Ouais, c'est lui. Norio Ohga, ancien_ CEO_ de Sony.


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Janvier 2012)

Dommage qu'il soit décédé, j'aurais eu deux mots à lui dire sur la qualité de l'aide en ligne de Sony.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Qui est-ce ? 





​


----------



## Sly54 (13 Janvier 2012)

Ancun intérêt, l'est pas Lorrain le bonhomme


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ancun intérêt, l'est pas Lorrain le bonhomme



Non, une bonne tête de hongrois 

Sötét Oldala Az Er&#337; ?


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Janvier 2012)

Il me semble que je le connais. C'était lors d'une manif pro-palestinienne...on s'était fait tabasser par les CRS....Il ne m'avait dit que son prénom....Nicolas. 
Je l'ai croisé dernièrement, il a fait comme s'il ne m'avait jamais vu.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Un indice ?

"Parce qu'il le vaut bien".


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> "Parce qu'il le vaut bien".



Ah, serait-ce Paul Stéphane de Nagy-Bocsa ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ah, serait-ce Paul Stéphane de Nagy-Bocsa ?



Va savoir...

Bon allez, je déclare Toum'aï gagnant !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Euh... Toum' c'est à toi !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Euh... Toum' c'est à toi !



Ah ! 

Bon pour changer


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Janvier 2012)

Gangster ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Il était pas de la bande des Deschiens ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2012)

Ce toutou est complètement d'actualité... Mondiale même 
L'indice est sous ses pattes.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2012)

Le toutou de The Artist ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2012)

Gagné 

A toi...


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2012)

Voir la pièce jointe 85462


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2012)

un acteur ?


----------



## thunderheart (17 Janvier 2012)

Non, mais un artiste.


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Janvier 2012)

C'était pas difficile même s'il n'est plus "tout jeune".*

Name:* Ron Pigpen McKernan
*Band:* Grateful Dead
*Cause of death:* alcohol
*Year:* 1973
*Buried:* Palo Alto, CA


----------



## thunderheart (18 Janvier 2012)

Twingo  Ron Pigpen McKernan
Pas difficile, pas difficile, fallait connaître l'oiseau quand même 

Un des membres fondateurs du Grateful Dead. 

A toi.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que jose culot passe systématiquement l'image dans la recherche d'image de Google....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je pense que jose culot passe systématiquement l'image dans la recherche d'image de Google....



 t'es pas vendeur de mèches ?


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je pense que jose culot passe systématiquement l'image dans la recherche d'image de Google....


Pourquoi pas ?
En 65 j'avais trente ans.
C'est quoi recherche image google ?
Tu crois pouvoir retrouver celle-ci grâce à la recherche G.?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Charlotte Corday ?


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Janvier 2012)

Que Nenni...._( un peu d'aide)_ elle n'est pas française.


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

Flamande ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

Mary Wollstonekraft   

Bon j'ai triché... 

@ josé culot 
sur une de mes images, vous avez trouvé Gilles Surchat. c'est effectivement a ce nom que renvoie l'image que j'ai posté sur google image. un peu comme si j'avais posté une image de Jean paul Belmondo et que vous m'aviez indiqué Sam Lion (son nom dans itinéraire d'un enfant gâté).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

J'ai déserté ce jeu pendant 2 bons mois parce qu'il était squatté par des petits malins qui dévoyaient le jeu en utilisant sans arrêt la fonction google images. Surtout dans le jeu cousin "Me que s'est-il donc passé là ?".

Powerdom semble avoir démontré que José Culot triche.

Le but d'un jeu c'est de s'amuser ensemble. Et pour que ça marche c'est bien simple : faut respecter la règle.
Si ça triche ici je ne reviendrai pas. Ouaips je sais vous vous en branlez au fond. Moi aussi d'ailleurs ça m'empêchera pas de pioncer peinard. Mais voilà c'est toujours chiant de voir que même les trucs les plus simples et les plus gratuits sont gâchés.

Je suis pas flic ou quoi que ce soit. Alors je pose une question à José Culot mais aussi à d'autres. Qu'ils répondent honnêtement : "Est-ce que vous utilisez les fonctions de Google Images ?".

Libres à vous d'être honnêtes dans vos réponses mais si vous faites encore des pirouettes, ben tant pis. Mais perso je trouverait ça naze.
Voilà. C'est tout ce que j'ai à en dire.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> "Est-ce que vous utilisez les fonctions de Google Images ?".


Never.

D'ailleurs ça doit se remarquer que je n'utilise pas cette fonction


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

> Est-ce que vous utilisez les fonctions de Google Images ?



Oui, par contre je délaisse ce jeu comme d'autres


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> D'ailleurs ça doit se remarquer que je n'utilise pas cette fonction



Et moi donc !


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Oui, par contre je délaisse ce jeu comme d'autres



J'ai joué ici aussi à une époque. Je vois que cela n'a pas changé


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Et moi donc !


C'est ptêt parce que Google image n'est pas arrivé en Lorraine 


Bon, on cause, on cause, mais à qui le tour de poster une image ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est ptêt parce que Google image n'est pas arrivé en Lorraine



Et pourtant, la Lorraine est bien mentionnée par Google (Maps)

T'as raison, faut jouer maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

@ Sly54 :

Tu penses !  Moi j'ai même pas encore la traduction "Platt - Français" dans les outils linguistiques de Gougueule, alors pour le reste, hein... 

Sinon la main est à Powerdom. 
Je propose qu'on envoie nos réponses par courrier (et en timbre vert : 48 heures de délai) à :

Powerdom
Libre Réponse 54520
Vend&#339;uvres-lès-Nancy

... histoire de faire durer le jeu !


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

je m'y colle


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Janvier 2012)

*Powerdom semble avoir démontré que José Culot triche.*
 Je ne connais pas ce gars là.sérieux: j'ai fait une recherche pour savoir qui est powerdom.je n'ai pas encore compris ce que tu veux dire.
*
"Est-ce que vous utilisez les fonctions de Google Images ?"*
Je ne savais pas que cela existait.Je connaissait "Clo clo====>recherche   image.Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait glisser une imageetc etc..
(Ma fille non-plus.grâce à toi nous avons découvert cette fonction de Google.

Pour ton acteur Suisse il se pourrait que ce soit une sorte de recherche image.j'ai utilisé la barre d'adresse de Google qui m' aiguillé sur un programme télé.

Pour le "musicien" lolJe me suis souvenu de l'avoir souvent vu quelque part (médiathèque) . J'ai demandé à ma fille qui m'a confirmé que c'était bien un membre du groupe qu'elle écoutait en son temps.

*Et enfin mon gros péché..C'est de ne pas avoir lu le règlement.*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Tu vas recevoir ma réponse courrier d'ici 48 heures. 

Bon y'a des indices mais sont-ils trompeurs ? 

L'individu est-il connu pour son rapport avec l'aviation ou non ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> L'individu est-il connu pour son rapport avec l'aviation ou non ?



Il a eu un métier en rapport avec l'aviation mais ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il est connu. 
quoique si il n'avait pas fait ce métier il ne serait pas connu...


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2012)

américain ?
pilote devenu astronaute ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

Oui américain. Il n'est pas devenu astronaute.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2012)

Acteur ?


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2012)

pilote d'avion, ou pas pilote d'avion ?


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je pense que jose culot passe systématiquement l'image dans la recherche d'image de Google....



Yep, je viens de découvrir Google Images.
J'y ai passé ma dernière énigme, Pigpen du Dead, et hop résolue.

Simplissime non


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Yep, je viens de découvrir Google Images.
> J'y ai passé ma dernière énigme, Pigpen du Dead, et hop résolue.
> 
> Simplissime non



va falloir songer à remplacer les piles, papi .....


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que c'est ce gentil gars qui bombarda Hiroshima, avec son équipage Enola Gay, mais je n'ai pas son nom


----------



## thunderheart (19 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> va falloir songer à remplacer les piles, papi .....



Tu sais ce qui t'dit le papi 
Toi aussi tu doit être un utilisateur forcené de Google Image 
C'est à cause de mauvais coucheurs dans ton genre que je ne joues plus ici.
Sur ce, je te salue bien bas, à l'image de Johnny Cash :love:


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je pense que c'est ce gentil gars qui bombarda Hiroshima, avec son équipage Enola Gay, mais je n'ai pas son nom



Et donc il s'appelle ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2012)

Pas le droit de rechercher goulg 
De toute façon je ne joue plus assez, c'est cyclothymique :rose:


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2012)

edit : j'ai meudé

edit2aul Tibbets


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Tu vas recevoir ma réponse courrier d'ici 48 heures.


Ne t'en donne pas la peine....Vas plutôt lire le règlement....Voir où il  est marqué que l'on ne peut employer la recherche image....Tu n'as  sûrement pas compris ce que iDuck voulait dire...."Google est ton ami."


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2012)

shogun HD a dit:


> edit : j'ai meudé
> 
> edit2aul Tibbets


Dès qu'il faut ramasser, le Sho must guner


----------



## shogun HD (19 Janvier 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Dès qu'il faut ramasser, le Sho must guner


 
tu as trouvé avant moi !!!!!


à toi la main


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Ne t'en donne pas la peine....Vas plutôt lire le règlement....Voir où il  est marqué que l'on ne peut employer la recherche image....Tu n'as  sûrement pas compris ce que iDuck voulait dire...."Google est ton ami."



c'est ça fous-toi de ma gueule ! :sleep:

et va emmerder quelqu'un d'autre avec ton cynisme à la gomme 

De toutes façons je quitte ce jeu


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2012)

En effet c'est bien Paul Tibbets. L'histoire retiendra plus le nom de sa mère que le sien...


----------



## Pamoi (20 Janvier 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Tu sais ce qui t'dit le papi
> Toi aussi tu doit être un utilisateur forcené de Google Image
> C'est à cause de mauvais coucheurs dans ton genre que je ne joues plus ici.
> Sur ce, je te salue bien bas, à l'image de Johnny Cash :love:



La connerie humaine est un puits sans fond, c'est connu. Personnellement, jusqu'à présent, je n'imaginais pas que quelqu'un puisse évoluer à des profondeurs aussi abyssales.


----------



## thunderheart (20 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> La connerie humaine est un puits sans fond, c'est connu. Personnellement, jusqu'à présent, je n'imaginais pas que quelqu'un puisse évoluer à des profondeurs aussi abyssales.



Ah ouais, quand même ^^


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> La connerie humaine est un puits sans fond, c'est connu. Personnellement, jusqu'à présent, je n'imaginais pas que quelqu'un puisse évoluer à des profondeurs aussi abyssales.


 


si y a bien une personne ...............


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2012)

Un scientifique allemand ?


----------



## shogun HD (20 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Un scientifique allemand ?


 


pas allemand


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2012)

L'ancêtre du surgelé dont un rejeton survole silencieusement la Terre; bon ok  pour le nombre de c, c'est pas au point.
Je ne prends pas la main :style:
Et dites: inspira RG pour le tournesol


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2012)

J'ai reconnu tout de suite sa tête étant fan de tintin. Son nom c'est Picard. Je vais recher son prénom.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2012)

En tout cas ce n'est pas le clown blanc 
D'ailleurs le mois de la photo est assez explicite


----------



## Powerdom (21 Janvier 2012)

C'est bien Auguste Picard.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2012)

Qui n'était pas picard mais helvète


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Auguste Picard.


----------



## Pamoi (21 Janvier 2012)

Auguste comment ?


----------



## Jose Culot (21 Janvier 2012)

Avec 2 c comme dans cancrelat.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Janvier 2012)

Le picard helvète prend 2 c, comme dans petit suisse, de même que le belge ne manque pas de culot :rateau:
Avant que quelqu'un prenne la suite, je vous propose de trouver Richard Branson :sleep:


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Avant que quelqu'un prenne la suite, je vous propose de trouver Richard Branson :sleep:


Après "_où est Charlie_", on est passé à "_où est la photo _?"


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2012)

Nouvelle énigme, donc :


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2012)

Je ne comprend plus ce jeu ?  :confuses:


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2012)

Après Richard Branson, voici donc un nouveau Personnage :


----------



## g.robinson (24 Janvier 2012)

Richard Winters ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Non.


----------



## g.robinson (24 Janvier 2012)

Alors commençons par le début.
Américain ?
Militaire ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2012)

Américain 
pas militaire


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2012)

Acteur ?


----------



## g.robinson (24 Janvier 2012)

Je l'ai





 Marshall Thompson

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

Je me permet...
En voici un nouveau


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2012)

g.robinson a dit:


> Je l'ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## g.robinson (24 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> g.robinson a dit:
> 
> 
> > Pour le suivant c'est un shérif ?
> ...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2012)

seconde guerre mondiale, ou viet nam ?


----------



## g.robinson (24 Janvier 2012)

seconde guerre


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2012)

un pilote qui a fait quelque chose de particulier ?


----------



## g.robinson (24 Janvier 2012)

oui il a fait quelques choses de particulier
Cette photo est prise pour la remise d'une médaille


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2012)

Il a bombardé un objectif particulier ?


----------



## g.robinson (25 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il a bombardé un objectif particulier ?


Non, simplement descendu du nipon


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2012)

c'est lui qui a descendu le plus d'avion japonais ?


----------



## g.robinson (25 Janvier 2012)

Non
Il est indiscipliné, buveur et coureur de jupons.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------

J'ajoute qu'il y a un léger rapport avec le précédent


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2012)

Son histoire a fait l'objet d'un film ou d'un livre ?


----------



## g.robinson (25 Janvier 2012)

Non, non mais en quelque sorte oui 
T'es tout près


----------



## koeklin (25 Janvier 2012)

g.robinson a dit:


> Non
> Il est indiscipliné, buveur et coureur de jupons.


C'est pas de l'indice ça . Ça s'appelle "donner la réponse".


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2012)

koeklin a dit:


> C'est pas de l'indice ça . Ça s'appelle "donner la réponse".



'ffectivement


----------



## Powerdom (26 Janvier 2012)

Grégory Boyington... merci wikipédia..

Je croyais que c'était juste un feuilleton que je regardais quand j'étais gosse. j'ignorais totalement qu'il avait existé !!


----------



## g.robinson (26 Janvier 2012)

Bingo !
A toi la main


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2012)

Une petite nouvelle pour terminer la semaine :
(niveau facile, pour les plus ancien d'entre nous)


----------



## koeklin (27 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> (niveau facile, pour les plus ancien d'entre nous)


 Sauf qu'il n'y a que des vieux ici


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2012)

et on a tous reconnu Jane Birkin


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

koeklin a dit:


> Sauf qu'il n'y a que des vieux ici



Les jeunes sont au turbin ... patiente tu deviendras vieux


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2012)

Ben non c'est pas Jeanne !

Bon d'accord nous l'avons connue plus jeune...


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben non c'est pas Jeanne !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Anne Parillaud .


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2012)

Bravo. C'est bien elle


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

Prend la main qui veut, je ne serai pas dispo.


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2012)

Et hop !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

une hôtesse érotique ? une escorte ?


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2012)

Qu'il y ait un peu d'érotisme, pourquoi pas mais ce n'est assurément pas une _escort girl_ (ce terme est sans doute un anachronisme).

Cette femme a sans aucun doute charmé beaucoup de gens.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Est-ce qu'elle a exercé une activité dans le monde du spectacle ? ( chanteuse de cabaret, comédienne  )

Au hasard et sans avoir triché : Mistinguett, de son vrai nom Jeanne Bourgeois ?


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2012)

C'est bien elle


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Je pourrai proposer un personnage aujourd'hui dimanche mais pas avant la fin d'après-midi ( vers 17h30 ) si l'attente est insoutenable prend la main qui veut


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Voilà :


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2012)

Mathématicien ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Non. Plutôt littéraire .


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Janvier 2012)

Si c'est pas kafka dans sa culotte, j'intente un procès


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Oui, c'est bien Franz Kafka. A toi la main.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2012)

J'ai même pas eu le temps de jouer...


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Janvier 2012)

Bon, avec la neige ça me laisse quelque loisir.
Une dame d'aujourd'hui:
(suite demain pour les couche-tard)


----------



## Pamoi (31 Janvier 2012)

une artiste  ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2012)

Elle a inspiré une histoire de Lucky Luke ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Février 2012)

C******y J**e ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2012)

Ni artiste ni US.
Aujourd'hui c'est une dame d'hier (ne cherchez pas trop de ce côté-là)


----------



## g.robinson (1 Février 2012)

Est-ce une femme de  ? une muse ?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2012)

En tous cas elle a un joli chapeau.

une scientifique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------




Pharmacos a dit:


> C******y J**e ?



Je pensais à S*r*h  B*rnh*rdt


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2012)

g.robinson a dit:


> Est-ce une femme de  ? une muse ?



Femme de 
Pas scientifique.
Beaux yeux italiens


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2012)

épouse d'un homme politique ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2012)

Si


----------



## g.robinson (1 Février 2012)

La femme caché de mussolini Ida Dalser ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2012)

Dame d'aujourd'hui hier car le film de Bellochio (bel il italien) passait à la télé.
A toi, je vais déblayer la neige


----------



## g.robinson (1 Février 2012)

Bon courage pour la neige


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2012)

vivant ?


----------



## g.robinson (1 Février 2012)

Mort il y a quelques années RIP


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2012)

Il a le regard de Branlon Mado :rose:


----------



## g.robinson (1 Février 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il a le regard de Branlon Mado :rose:



Va enlever ta neige toi  
Bravo, à ton tour


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2012)

Encore une dame


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2012)

Elle me ferait presque peur...

Française ?


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Février 2012)

Française qui a eu un descendant célèbre parmi d'autres moins connus; à vrai dire je ne connaissais pas du tout cette dame, c'est mon esprit d'escalier qui m'a guidé.
(si elle n'est pas morte, ça ne devrait plus trop tarder, qu'elle me pardonne cette goujaterie)


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2012)

En tout cas je ne retrouve aucun traits connu dans son visage.

mère d'un(e) artiste ? encore en vogue ?


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2012)

Mot d'excuse: M. le Powerdom, veuillez excuser mon fils Nouvoul qui n'a pas pu venir s'amuser aujourd'hui, il avait du travail à faire loin de son ordinateur. :rose:
Alors, actrice mère d'acteur, yes; ne pas chercher du côté Brasseur, y'en a trop


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2012)

Du coté d'un acteur du splendid ?


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2012)

Pas le Splendid, mais approchant


----------



## Powerdom (4 Février 2012)

Du côté Depardieu ?


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

Ça commence à être chaud


----------



## Powerdom (4 Février 2012)

Elle a tourné avec son fils (sa fille?)


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

Oui


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2012)

C'est la mère à depardieu ?


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Février 2012)

Ah non, c'est pas Miou-Miou non plus :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ah non, c'est pas Miou-Miou non plus :rateau:



ça aide bien.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2012)

Elle a chanté ?


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Février 2012)

Je trouve que Powerdom a fait 98% du boulot 
Ah! posts simultanés !
A ma connaissance elle n'a pas chanté, mais porte le prénom d'une chanteuse (opéra)


----------



## koeklin (5 Février 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> ça aide bien.


Et pas qu'un peu...


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Février 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il a le regard de Branlon Mado :rose:


Esprit d'escalier 
Si c'est pas Depardieu ni Miou-Miou, hein, qui va rafler la mise :hein:


----------



## Pamoi (5 Février 2012)

koeklin a dit:


> Et pas qu'un peu...



plus qu'il y paraît ......


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2012)

En épluchant la filmographie de Depardieu, je suis tombé sur la tête en friche. 
Est ce que c'est Gisèle casadesus ?


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Février 2012)

Oh, Powerdom 
Je t'ai dit plus haut que ce n'était pas depardiou, m'enfin :rateau:
Et Gisèle, non mais tu le fais exprès 
Je crois que Pamoi a trouvé, mais pour l'instant ce n'est qu'une impression similaire à celle du sommeil qui me guette 

edit: Gisèle Casadessus mère de Depardieu ? On nous cache des choses !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2012)

J'ai mal interprété. J'ai cru qu'elle avait tourné avec Depardieu, son fils ou sa fille. Mais en fait c'est son fils ou sa fille à elle....

Pour le moment je sèche totalement...


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pour le moment je sèche totalement...



Déjà l'été ?
Casa dessus, Ricard dessous, avec des glaçons :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Février 2012)

Patriiiicccck, aide-les


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2012)

Quel est le rapport entre Bruel, cette dame et Gérard Depardieu ? Le mystère s'épaissit...


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Février 2012)

Le mystère ne s'épaissit que si on l'imagine.
Plusieurs réponses auparavant étaient tout près de la solution, mais vous vous compliquez vous-même la tâche.
Qui a dit que Patrick était "Bruel" 
Bon, comme il faut passer à autre chose, un gros gros indice: un verre ça va


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2012)

tu vas encore les égarer...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2012)

Patrick Deweare ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Février 2012)

Oui 
Mais c'est pas lui qu'on cherche :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (13 Février 2012)

C'est sa mère ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Février 2012)

Pourquoi un point d'interrogation ?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mado_Maurin
(Mado > Mado, esprit d'escalier)
A toi


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2012)

Histoire de rompre le silence dans ce fil


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Avril 2012)

C'est 23w7j7s ?


----------



## g.robinson (5 Avril 2012)

Ecrivains ?


----------



## Pamoi (5 Avril 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est 23w7j7s ?



une énigme dans l'énigme ....... intéressant.
Dans le doute je m'abstiens, donc, au hasard, non.

pas écrivain non plus


----------



## g.robinson (6 Avril 2012)

Ce monsieur est-il anglophone ? J'irai même même plus loin (c'est vendredi), est-il américain ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2012)

Il est américain, et effectivement (c'est le bonus du vendredi): anglophone également !!


----------



## g.robinson (6 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il me fait penser à Stan Lee (marvel) mais après recherche ce n'est pas lui. Existe t il tout de même un lien entre ces deux hommes ?
Merci


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2012)

effectivement, ils se ressemblent étonnamment !! 
Cela étant, s'ils ont certainement chacun apprécié le talent de l'autre, aucun rapport entre leurs domaines de compétences.


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Avril 2012)

Jazz ?
(23w7j7s c'est le nom du jpg  )


----------



## g.robinson (6 Avril 2012)

Est-ce un cinéaste ?


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2012)

Comme je n'ai aucune idée de qui est ce monsieur, tout ce que je peux dire est qu'il ne ressemble pas seulement à Stan Lee mais aussi à un de ses collègues belges, Bob de Moor.


----------



## Pamoi (6 Avril 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Jazz ?
> (23w7j7s c'est le nom du jpg  )


petit futé 
non, pas musicien



g.robinson a dit:


> Est-ce un cinéaste ?


non plus

S'est plutôt intéressé aux phénomènes ondulatoires


----------



## g.robinson (10 Avril 2012)

Ondulatoire du son ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2012)

voilà.


----------



## g.robinson (10 Avril 2012)

P******, je connais cette tête.
Faut que j'arrete de manger du chocolat :mouais:


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2012)

Léon Thérémin ?


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2012)

g.robinson a dit:


> P******, je connais cette tête.
> Faut que j'arrete de manger du chocolat :mouais:





meskh a dit:


> Léon Thérémin ?


Américain, pas Russe.
La spécialité à laquelle il a apporté son génie (ou son talent) mélange l'artistique et le mathématique.
Contrairement à Thérémin, il n'a pas inventé d'instrument de musique, à proprement parler.


----------



## g.robinson (10 Avril 2012)

Toute mes recherches ù'aùùène à Benoît Mandelbrot.
Mais c'est pas lui


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2012)

g.robinson a dit:


> Toute mes recherches ù'aùùène à Benoît Mandelbrot.
> Mais c'est pas lui



Je te le confirme, ce n'est pas Mandelbrot. 

Je rajouterais même que c'est une _heresie_ de penser à un pur mathématicien. Les mathématiques furent un outil,  mais le but était ailleurs.

_ps: vérifie ton clavier, certaines touches ne sont pas à la bonne place, apparemment_


----------



## Pamoi (10 Avril 2012)

allez indices:
Créateur, et industriel de par le fait. Il a créé une marque qui porte son nom.


----------



## g.robinson (11 Avril 2012)

Egmont Arens ?


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Avril 2012)

Hammond, Moog, Fender, micro-ondes, hérésie


----------



## Pamoi (11 Avril 2012)

g.robinson a dit:


> Egmont Arens ?


non



Nouvoul a dit:


> Hammond, Moog, Fender


On se rapproche. Il n'est cependant pas dans les instruments de musique. Cherchez à l'autre bout de la chaine sonore.



Nouvoul a dit:


> hérésie


je rappelle la nationalité de ce monsieur: Américain 

Indice 
Sa première réalisation importante date de 1946 et est encore considérée aujourd'hui comme une référence musicale absolue. 
Elle fait partie de son _heritage_.


C'est dur, hein !!! :rateau:


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2012)

J'en connais un avec des moustaches un peu du même genre, mais il a pris la nationalité mexicaine et n'a pas tout à fait cette tête : Conlon Nancarrow.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Avril 2012)

Ampli, HP etc Héritage ?
Pas Marshall, pas Celestion, pas Bose, pas Howard Hugues.
J'abandonne :rose:


----------



## Pamoi (11 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> J'en connais un avec des moustaches un peu du même genre, mais il a pris la nationalité mexicaine et n'a pas tout à fait cette tête : Conlon Nancarrow.


pas musicien, je rappelle. Ni compositeur. 


Nouvoul a dit:


> Ampli, HP etc Héritage ?
> Pas Marshall, pas Celestion, pas Bose, pas Howard Hugues.
> J'abandonne :rose:


je t'ai connu plus pugnace  Y'avait pourtant des indices aidants 


Pamoi a dit:


> Il n'est cependant pas dans les instruments de musique. Cherchez à l'autre bout de la chaine sonore.


Par exemple dans les éléments qui permettent la *reproduction du son*. 




Pamoi a dit:


> je rappelle la nationalité de ce monsieur: Américain



Bon, allez cadeau, je répète les indices - en VO, cette fois-ci:
Heresy. Heritage.

Plus les autres éléments, le prochain qui poste aura la réponse


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2012)




----------



## Pamoi (11 Avril 2012)

Romuald a dit:


>


----------



## g.robinson (12 Avril 2012)

Bon bah là...
C'est Paul W. Klipsch.
Je ne connaissais pas malgrès ce visage familier...
Je reviens 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h55 ----------


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2012)

Un croisement entre Francis Blanche et Régis Laspalès... 

Belge ? Écrivain ?


----------



## g.robinson (12 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Un croisement entre Francis Blanche et Régis Laspalès...
> 
> Belge ? Écrivain ?





Ce n'est pas un écrivain, ni un belge. C'est un européen en tous cas.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2012)

Je n'étais pas loin, alors.

:rateau:

C'est pénible : c'est le genre de visage que l'on est certain de connaître même quand on ne le connaît pas. Il ressemble à plein de personnes _possibles_ (en-dehors des deux susnommés, j'ajouterais le professeur Philip Mortimer et Michael Gladis dans _Mad Men_).


----------



## meskh (12 Avril 2012)

Cet amateur de pipe est-il vivant de nos jours ? Aujourd'hui par exemple ....


----------



## g.robinson (13 Avril 2012)

Il est décédé il y a quelques dizaines d'années.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Avril 2012)

Joe Colombo designer Italien


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Avril 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)




----------



## Pamoi (15 Avril 2012)

On dirait un bébé sous-marinier soviétique


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout, bien que pas tout à fait faux....vous comprendrez avec la réponse


----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> On dirait un *bébé* sous-marinier soviétique





Christophe31 a dit:


> Pas du tout, bien que pas tout à fait faux....vous comprendrez avec la réponse


Tu confirmes le fait que ça soit un bébé ? 

Un rapport avec le Titanic ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2012)

Ce fût un bébé !! 

Pas de rapport avec la p'tite Annick !


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> On dirait un bébé sous-marinier soviétique


C'est marrant, j'ai immédiatement pensé à Yuri Gagarin !
Moins sous-marinier mais très soviétique


----------



## Pamoi (15 Avril 2012)

alors donc, rassemblons nous 
Ex-bébé, certes.
Mais russe (ou assimilés), européen ou américain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)

Yuri Gagarin, non.

Il est américain.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Avril 2012)

Devenu politicien ou militaire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Dans un certain sens il a été les 2, mais en fin de compte il n'est n'y l'un, n'y l'autre.


----------



## g.robinson (19 Avril 2012)

Acteur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Oui!...


----------



## g.robinson (19 Avril 2012)

Marlon Brando ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Avril 2012)

Il me semble que nous l'avons déjà eu le Marlon bébé.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)

Georges W Bush ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Avril 2012)

GWB acteur, tu dois confondre avec RR 
C'est l'acteur qui a joué dans un rôle de sous-marinier (et dans un tas d'autres) hélas le nom sur le :rose: bout de la langue ne me vient pas


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Brando non et le gaga non plus....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)

Harrisson Ford.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2012)

Gagné. A toi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)

Merci. Voilà :

Vu que je serai indisponible demain, énumérez les noms des leaders présents sur l'image : 

( ou prends la main qui veut )


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2012)

Ben.....Silvio Berlusconi, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, Hu Jintao, Barack Obama, Kim Jong-il, Vladimir Poutine


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

Bien vu. Re-à toi . Et bonne journée.


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2012)

Allez on repart...Qui c'est ?


----------



## g.robinson (20 Avril 2012)

Le fils de Senna ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2012)

Pas du tout et Senna (Ayrton) n'avait pas de fils.


----------



## Pamoi (20 Avril 2012)

sportif ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

Rugbyman ?


----------



## meskh (20 Avril 2012)

Boxeur ??


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2012)

Un type appuyant une candidature pour les Jeux Olympiques ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

Sportif : oui
Rugbyman : oui
Boxeur : non ou à l'oscaz 
les jeux : non


----------



## Damze (25 Avril 2012)

C'est un joueur du Stade Toulousain ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

Oui du ST


----------



## Pamoi (25 Avril 2012)

s'agit-il du même jeune homme, ici en plein effort ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2012)

Patricio Albacete. ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2012)

@pamoi  : non

@Matyu : oui

 A toi !


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Avril 2012)

à Dim


----------



## meskh (25 Avril 2012)

Le mec à gauche dans les gradins, je le connais, ça compte ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2012)

à vous :


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

chanteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Oui, chanteur.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Européen ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Non, pas européen.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Américain ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Non, pas américain.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Japonnais ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Oui, il est bien japonais.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Genre rock ou hard rock ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

En effet. Indice : Punk rock.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Punk rock japonnais, mondialement ou localement connu ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Plutôt localement, je pense...


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)

Michiro Endo  ? Après plusieurs heure de recherche sur le net, sinon c'est introuvable.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Oui. Il s'agit bien de Michiro Endo ( The Stalin )

On peut trouver quelques albums sur l'iTunes Store japonais.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2012)




----------



## Damze (27 Avril 2012)

Trop fastoche ! C'est Rémi Gaillard, le mec qui fais plein de vidéos sur Youtube et Dailymotion à Montpellier


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Exact, à toi.


----------



## Damze (27 Avril 2012)

Je vais faire dans l'historique tient 

Qui est-ce grand monsieur ? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Powerdom (27 Avril 2012)

Un scientifique ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2012)

Powerdom, ouane point.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)

Européen ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Médecine ?


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Avril 2012)

Français ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

On demande damze à la salle de jeux


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Il s'est barré en week-end et nous a planté là....


----------



## Damze (29 Avril 2012)

Scientifique = non Europeen = oui Medecine = non  Francais = non


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2012)

Allemand ?


----------



## Damze (29 Avril 2012)

Allemand = oui


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2012)

Je dirais un écrivain (mais genre philosophe ou sciences humaines). Ou un musicien.


----------



## Damze (29 Avril 2012)

Non, ce n'est ni un écrivain/philosophe, ni un musicien


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2012)

Politique ?


----------



## Damze (29 Avril 2012)

Non plus, pas politique.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2012)

Selon moi il a une tête à carburer au gazole


----------



## Damze (29 Avril 2012)

Bien joué 
Alors son nom ?


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2012)

Rudolf Diesel, m'sieu


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2012)

Rudolf Diesel ? Marrant, il est né en France.


----------



## Damze (29 Avril 2012)

Yep !
Oui il a la double nationalité, mais son nom sonne plus germanique que français


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2012)

Double nationalité ?
Presque


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2012)

Voici donc un nouvel inconnu :

(une photo était là, avant)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------

Mince, j'ai été doublé. Bon, je le refourguerai à l'occasion.


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2012)

je viens de tomber là-dessus par hasard.


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Mai 2012)

Première et unique réponse depuis le 29 avril, et c'est la bonne 
Au vu du taux de participation, je me demande si c'est une bonne chose que tu prennes la main


----------



## Pamoi (14 Mai 2012)

Personnage fort intéressant, merci M. Nouvoul 

La suite dès que possible


----------



## Pamoi (30 Octobre 2012)

La suite, comme promis


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

c'est une actrice ?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Octobre 2012)

pas actrice, non.


Américaine


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Pas actrice dis-tu, mais a-t-telle un rapport avec l'univers du film ?


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2012)

Pourtant on dirait bien Greta Gerwig, qui joue dans *Greenberg*.

Et sur ce blog quelqu'un la verrait bien interpréter Cheryl Strayed (je ne connais pas). Avec la photo que tu proposes (lien).
Mais je crois que tu voulais parler de celle-ci et que tu nous as montré celle-là.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Pourtant on dirait bien Greta Gerwig, qui joue dans *Greenberg*.




Ben moi aussi j'avais un doute, mais comme Pamoi précise "pas actrice" je comprenais plus rien !


----------



## Pamoi (31 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Pourtant on dirait bien Greta Gerwig, qui joue dans *Greenberg*.
> 
> Et sur ce blog quelqu'un la verrait bien interpréter Cheryl Strayed (je ne connais pas). Avec la photo que tu proposes (lien).
> Mais je crois que tu voulais parler de celle-ci et que tu nous as montré celle-là.





Christophe31 a dit:


> Ben moi aussi j'avais un doute, mais comme Pamoi précise "pas actrice" je comprenais plus rien !



Oui, Bompi a raison, je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux dans les photos 

La main à celui de vous deux qui voudra bien la prendre


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

Bompi,  tu y vas ?


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2012)

Honneur au glorieux Stade Toulousain... 
À toi la main.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)

OK, merci, je vais chercher.


----------



## Pamoi (7 Novembre 2012)

Interlude, le petit Christophe31 n'ayant pas encore trouvé de candidat :


----------



## dangerous_dave (8 Novembre 2012)

La femme de Steve Jobs?


----------



## Pamoi (8 Novembre 2012)

Voilà, l'interlude fut de courte durée  

Au suivant !!


----------



## Pamoi (13 Novembre 2012)

L'excellent Dangerous Dave ayant certainement oublié de lire les règles, je vous propose un nouveau personage. 






Indice, histoire d'aider: acteur français.


----------



## tahartag (13 Novembre 2012)

Le problème c'est les lunettes. Trop dure, cette énigme.


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2012)

Trop moches, les lunettes. Jeune il était si beau...


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Jean Gabin ?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2012)

Tu confonds. Par exemple, Jean Gabin, c'est celui de gauche sur cette photo (une pyjama party entre artistes) :


----------



## Pamoi (14 Novembre 2012)

Bon, vu que vous pataugez gaiement, je vous aide un peu:


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2012)

Zorro, c'est les yeux qui sont masqués, donc c'est pas Zorro&#8230; ni Jean Gabin&#8230; On progresse&#8230;


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2012)

Non, c'est  John Waine dans un western !


----------



## shogun HD (14 Novembre 2012)

alain deloin :mouais:


----------



## tahartag (14 Novembre 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Non, c'est  John Waine dans un western !



non, John Wayne n'avait qu'une demi-lunette !!  (et le foulard sur le cou)


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

up


----------



## Herogei (16 Juin 2013)

Ben c'est alain Delon


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juin 2013)

qui ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2013)

Kate


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2013)

m'en lasse pas


----------



## rabisse (11 Janvier 2014)

... Un, deux, trois... 




​


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2014)

Vous êtes bien...tranquille...
vous respirez profondément, tranquillement... 
tous vos muscles se détendent...
vos paupières sont lourdes...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Janvier 2014)

elle est encore en vie ? 



promis je passe pas la photo à google image.


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

Anglaise née au XIXème siècle ?

Ou américaine ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Vous êtes bien...tranquille...
> vous respirez profondément, tranquillement...
> tous vos muscles se détendent...
> vos paupières sont lourdes...


Pas mal vu, même si ce n'est pas directement relié à ses travaux.



Powerdom a dit:


> elle est encore en vie ?


Non.



Powerdom a dit:


> promis je passe pas la photo à google image.






da capo a dit:


> Anglaise née au XIXème siècle ?
> Ou américaine ?


Oui, née au XIXème siècle et anglaise.
De grande tradition anglaise.


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Vous êtes bien...tranquille...
> vous respirez profondément, tranquillement...
> tous vos muscles se détendent...
> vos paupières sont lourdes...





rabisse a dit:


> Pas mal vu, même si ce n'est pas directement relié à ses travaux.



Bien tout ça, ça donne une piste.



rabisse a dit:


> Oui, née au XIXème siècle et anglaise.
> De grande tradition anglaise.



Ce regard est particulier.

J'avais pensé à une nièce célèbre, une Alice mais non.


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Ce regard est particulier.


C'est ce qui m'a plu dans le choix de la photo. Un esprit machiavélique, pourtant doux, déjà présent dans les yeux d'une fillette.



da capo a dit:


> J'avais pensé à une nièce célèbre, une Alice mais non.



Lewis Caroll aurait adoré cette petite nièce.
Longtemps, on a cru qu'elle avait le don de lire dans la pensée d'autrui.


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

Hum, pas trop de spirites de sexe féminin et anglaises sur google.

Notre inconnue a 
- peint ?
- écrit ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Hum, pas trop de spirites de sexe féminin et anglaises sur google.


Les domaines de l'occultisme et du paranormal ne sont que des modèles d'inspiration pour elle.
Ce qui compte, c'est amener l'étrange et le mystère.

Notre inconnue a écrit à huit clos.


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Ce qui compte, c'est amener l'étrange et le mystère.



romancière ?

Pas Mary Shelley qui est née trop tôt pour la photographie 



rabisse a dit:


> Notre inconnue a écrit à huit clos.



Faute d'orthographe volontaire ? Indice ?

En tout cas, on peut exclure Sartre, qui sauf erreur n'était pas du sexe féminin


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> romancière ?


Oui.



da capo a dit:


> Faute d'orthographe volontaire ? Indice ?


Affaires de faux-semblants, brouillage de piste et morceaux de puzzle


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

Agatha Christie ?


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2014)

Oui.

Bon maintenant...
Vu l'affluence!
Fais comme tu le souhaites.


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

Affluence ou pas, je tente le coup :











Qui est le jeune enfant ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2014)

au hasard, le fils de la dame d'à coté ? 

:rose:


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

Le hasard fait bien les choses : c'est bien sa mère que l'on voit à ses côtés.

Cherche encore


----------



## rabisse (12 Janvier 2014)

Une femme année 30, collier de perles, manteau, col et revers de manche en fourrure. 
"Bonne société" probablement aisée. Idem pour le petit en vareuse et chapeau.
Peut-être russes, immigrants. Ressemble peut-être à sa mère devenu adulte.

Lucien Ginsburg?


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2014)

pas russe.
ressemblera à sa mère ? oui, un peu.
bourgeois ? pas vraiment.

Année 30 ? né dans les années 20


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Homme politique français?


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Non, pas français mais européen.

S'agissant de la politique, on ne peut considérer l'inconnu en dehors de son propos politique, mais ce n'est pas un homme politique au sens commun du terme.


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Mouvement anarchiste ou libertaire?
Ecrivain?
Musicien?
Artiste?
Je continue avec la ressemblance avec la maman: Léo Ferré.

Sinon en zig-zag sur le net, je suis tombé sur Albert Simon (météo, années 1920) 
Souvenirs d'une voix de l'enfance.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Il est plus apparenté aux mouvements d'extrême gauche.

Ecrivain : oui.
Musicien : pas à ma connaissance
Artiste : oui
Mais pas seulement

Léo Ferré, il y a un lien, d'une certaine façon


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2014)

(j'ai écrit des c*nn*ries)


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> A. H. ?



Non, pas de voyelle pour les initiales.

Joue encore 


Résumé :
- né dans les années 20
- européen,
- engagement politique notable sans être homme politique
- extrême gauche
- artiste (écrivain etc)
- pas de voyelles dans les initiales de son nom


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

A l'instinct, Roald Dahl?
Même si... :hein:
Année de naissance 1916?


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> A l'instinct, Roald Dahl?
> Même si... :hein:
> Année de naissance 1916?



Non, il ne s'agit pas de lui.

Disons, pour aider que l'inconnu s'est illustré comme auteur, poète, réalisateur et qu'il aimait le foot.

Il est natif d'un pays européen dont les plages (funestes) ne touchent que la mer.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2014)

le réalisateur me ferait penser à Henri Verneuil, né en 1920 en Turquie, mais...


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Notre inconnu est d'un pays qui partage une frontière avec la France.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

Pasolini


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Pasolini



C'est bien lui.

A toi la main.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

Merci,
Voilà newcéki:


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Voilà newcéki:



Polonais ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Vu les IPN, industriel?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

Oups, j'ai oublié l'indice :rose:
Un c&#339;ur gros comme ça, cong!
Non à vos questions, mais vous allez désormais vite trouver


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

un sportif ?

la cravate de travers permet d'éliminer les hommes d'affaires, les hommes politiques et tout artiste soucieux de son apparence.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2014)

Un rapport avec l'aviation ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> un sportif ?


Non


Toum'aï a dit:


> Un rapport avec l'aviation ?


Très très lointain, même si céki naquit à Toulouse, et qu'un anagramme de tarmac pourrait servir, et que financièrement on est près de l'aéronautique.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

français donc.

tarmac -> matraque ?

un préfet ?
un industriel ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

On anagramme en principe avec les mêmes lettres 
Français, pas industriel, mais fait appel à l'industrie.
Relire l'indice


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Professeur?
Greffe ou chirurgie cardiaque?
CRAMAT--->MATRA
Alain Carpentier?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

(Pas Cramat, Carmat : CAR_pentier_-MAT_ra_)

A toi


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Compagne de...
Elle a tapé ses manuscrits.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

Valérie Massonneau ?


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Nan! *Elle*, elle va le taper tout court.
Elle est bien plus âgé aujourd'hui, 94 ans cette année, elle ne fait plus partie de nos temps modernes.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

Donc compagne d'un écrivain

française ?

l'écrivain est encore vivant ?

elle a eu une carrière personnelle ? artistique ?


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

Ça m'étonne que la dame ait 94 ans aujourd'hui, la photo semble davantage en montrer une de 30 ans dans les années 60.
Ben oui, finalement quand je constate mon âge, c'est pas impossible :rose:
Temps modernes: Chaplin ?
(c'est quand même pas Jean S. Gary ?)
(edit 2, ben non, elle est morte !)


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Donc compagne d'un écrivain


 Oui.


da capo a dit:


> française ?


 Oui.


da capo a dit:


> l'écrivain est encore vivant ?


Non.


da capo a dit:


> elle a eu une carrière personnelle ? artistique ?


Elle a récemment publié un livre de mémoires.



Nouvoul a dit:


> Temps modernes: Chaplin ?


Non pas ces temps modernes là.
Elle a vu Merleau-Ponty et Camus s'engueuler, presque en venir aux mains, dans son salon.


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Elle a vu Merleau-Ponty et Camus s'engueuler, presque en venir aux mains, dans son salon.



Merleau-Ponty : ça situe les moments forts aux premières temps après la seconde guerre mondiale.


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Oui. Ils se sont séparés en 1952, mais en restant très proche.
Puis elle a eu une liaison avec un existentialiste.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

Michelle Vian
http://www.dianetell.com/ursula-vian-kubler-a-rejoint-les-etoiles/


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Nickel.
 A toi.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2014)

Bon, j'en ai trouvé 2 aujourd'hui, et j'ai toute ma compta à faire :sick:
La suite à qui voudra


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2014)

je m'y colle


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2014)

Merci Powerdom. 
Buste à partir d'un masque mortuaire, les yeux me semblent fermés.
Académie des sciences?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

Non pas de l'académie des sciences. Par contre je ne sais pas si il est fait d'après un masque mortuaire.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2014)

anglais ? 

militaire ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

pas anglais. 
pas militaire.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Michelle Vian
> Diane Tell, site officiel | Ursula Vian Kübler a rejoint les étoiles


Pas Michelle (sa première femme) mais Ursula Kübler.
Elle est morte il y aura quatre ans dans quatre jours (donc on peut douter qu'elle _vienne de sortir_ un livre...  )
Elle n'aurait pas eu 94 ans mais 86...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> pas anglais.



ah tiens, même avec les boutons à gauche ?... 


français ? 

écrivain ?


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Pas Michelle (sa première femme) mais Ursula Kübler.
> Elle est morte il y aura quatre ans dans quatre jours (donc on peut douter qu'elle _vienne de sortir_ un livre...  )
> Elle n'aurait pas eu 94 ans mais 86...



Bon, si tu n'as pas compris, je n'y peux rien, dorénavant je vais t'appeler Ursula 
Et cul blair :rose:


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

Il est français, il n'est pas écrivain, mais il a contribué d'une certaine façon à l'écriture.


je constate que lorsque l'image n'apparait pas dans google image c'est plus difficile


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2014)

imprimerie ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

non il n'a pas travaillé dans l'imprimerie


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2014)

éditeur ? 

journalisme ?

prof ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

Rien de tout ça, il est plutôt à classer dans la catégorie inventeur

j'ajoute qu'il a été professeur.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

Européen continental et XIXe siècle ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> prof ?





Powerdom a dit:


> Rien de tout ça





Powerdom a dit:


> j'ajoute qu'il a été professeur.



étonnant, non


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

Disons : enseignant ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2014)

Oh ça va tout le monde peut se tromper. 

Ce n'est pas pour son métier de professeur que vous le trouverez, mais pour son invention, encore utilisée aujourd'hui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Européen continental et XIXe siècle ?



Français né début 1800


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oh ça va tout le monde peut se tromper.



:love:


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2014)

Genre physicien, qui aurait enseigné à l'École Normale Supérieure, par exemple ?


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2014)

moi, je crois que notre inconnu est Louis Braille.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Janvier 2014)

Bravo da capo 

c'est bien Louis Braille.

qu'est ce qui t'as mis sur la voie ?


----------



## Karmalolo (15 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bravo da capo
> 
> c'est bien Louis Braille.
> 
> qu'est ce qui t'as mis sur la voie ?


Ses yeux fermés sur le buste? :rateau:


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bravo da capo
> 
> c'est bien Louis Braille.
> 
> qu'est ce qui t'as mis sur la voie ?



Pas trop compliqué, un rapport avec l'écriture mais pas l'imprimerie, un inventeur du XIXème, enseignant, français...

mes premières recherches m'ont orienté vers les cartes perforées mais c'était plutôt américain (fondateur de IBM) puis j'en ai déduit que cela pouvait être le braille.

Je vérifie vite faite sur wikipedia si la date correspond, j'y vois une image qui correspond (le nez) et hop !


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2014)

On dirait que j'ai oublié de faire une proposition. Désolé.

Voilà :

A vous de jouer :


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2014)

Écrivain ou compositeur français du XIXème (siècle) ?


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Écrivain ou compositeur français du XIXème (siècle) ?



Alors, on est bien au XIXème siècle pour la naissance de ce personnage.

Par contre, il n'est pas écrivain, pas compositeur

mais en enlevant une lette à l'un de ces mots, on peut former un mot qui rappelle ce pour quoi il est connu.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2014)

Composteur...
C'est Bienvenu le mec du métro de Paris ?

Ou alors un typographe 

Ou un jardiner (re )


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Composteur...
> C'est Bienvenu le mec du métro de Paris ?
> 
> Ou alors un typographe
> ...



Oui

Hein ?

non

hein ?

Dur de faire le *tri* dans toutes ces propositions.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2014)

Le préfet Poubelle


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le préfet Poubelle



C'est bien lui.

Bravo.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Composteur...
> C'est Bienvenu le mec du métro de Paris ?
> 
> Ou alors un typographe
> ...





da capo a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Hein ?
> 
> ...



Ma proposition de jardinier n'était pas si idiote, le compost. Sachant que c'est de la récup qui évite de remplir les poubelles.
Pour le métro, un composteur c'est l'appareil qui faisait les p'tits trous dans les tickets
Et le composteur de typographe, appareil servant à aligner les caractères de plomb.





Mais je ne t'apprends rien, je pense


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ma proposition de jardinier n'était pas si idiote, le compost. Sachant que c'est de la récup qui évite de remplir les poubelles.
> Pour le métro, un composteur c'est l'appareil qui faisait les p'tits trous dans les tickets
> Et le composteur de typographe, appareil servant à aligner les caractères de plomb.
> 
> ...



Si, si.


(je prends un plaisir malin à citer cette image énorme)


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2014)

da capo a dit:


> A
> *mais en enlevant une lette *à l'un de ces mots, on peut former un mot qui rappelle ce pour quoi il est connu.




 

T'ain au boulot j'ai une connection mauvaise. merci pour les images 

je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai la sensation que nouvoul passe les images à la moulinette google. d'ailleurs la mienne qui n'apparaissait pas grâce à une petite modif il à pas moufté l'ami nouvoul


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> T'ain au boulot j'ai une connection mauvaise. merci pour les images



Quoi ??! Tu joues au travail !


Tiens prends toi ça ! Ca t'aidera à te concentrer !


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2014)

Trop à faire et risques de déconnexion internet, je laisse faire la nouvelle proposition à qui voudra


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Janvier 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Trop à faire et risques de déconnexion internet, je laisse faire la nouvelle proposition à qui voudra


Transition modem/livebox reportée.
Voici l'inconnu, dans la continuité des bustes précédents




(edit: oublié indice: séparons-nous, unissons-nous)


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2014)

Américain ?


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2014)

La Fayette ?


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2014)

À quelle époque avait-on une mini-fraise ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2014)

Bien vu la fraise. C'est de l'époque de françois premier mais celle ci est bien petite par rapport à ce qui se faisait.
Ce n'est donc point un américain.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2014)

Européen, dans le domaine paramédical


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Je dirais Français ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2014)

on dirait une tete de poisson sur la gauche ? et pour l'époque françois 1 c'est bon ?


----------



## rabisse (19 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> on dirait une tete de poisson sur la gauche ? et pour l'époque françois 1 c'est bon ?


Ou une tête d'agneau? 

Rabelais?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> *on dirait une tete de poisson sur la gauche* ? et pour l'époque françois 1 c'est bon ?



Quelle imagination !
Contemporain de F1, mais pas Français.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2014)

Espagnol ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2014)

ou nord de l'Europe ?


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2014)

Je répète: Paramédical.
Autre indice premier post: séparons-nous, unissons-nous = sparygie
Avec ça, le premier arrivé va trouver en 5 sec.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2014)

le but du jeu de la part de celui qui donne l'énigme c'est de répondre aux questions pas de donner la réponse...


le simple fait de taper sparygie dans google donne : Paracelse, père de la toxicologie


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Janvier 2014)

J'ai abrégé parce que j'ai des problèmes découverte Livebox :rose:
Ce qui te permet de proposer du neuf 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paracelse


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2014)

Powpower, tu relances ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2014)

c'est parti


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2014)

Comme ça, je penserais à Kawabata Yasunari.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2014)

tu penses vite et bien toi 

je m'étais dit qu'en prenant un écrivain peu connu en france...


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai guère de mérite, c'est un de mes écrivains préférés, toutes nations et époques confondues.
La découverte de _Pays de Neige_ reste un souvenir vibrant  [j'étais assez nippophile, entre YMO et Ozu (sans doute mon cinéaste préféré, avec feu Alain Resnais)]

Mais trève de confidences, il me faudrait présenter quelqu'un...

Essayons avec ceci :





Il n'est pas du tout certain que le portrait soit fidèle. Mais bon, c'est l'image que l'on se fait de lui (indice : c'est un garçon).


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mars 2014)

Hippocrate ? 

(raisonnement: "c'est un garçon" > naissance > médecine/gynécologie)


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Déjà, on est dans la bonne époque et le bon lieu (la Grèce antique).
Mon barbu est un peu plus ancien que ton assermenté


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2014)

plutôt branché philo ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Mars 2014)

un scribouillard ?? Euripide ?


----------



## whatsnewdoc (21 Mars 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> un scribouillard ?? Euripide ?


C'est Euripide mais Euripide n'est pas un "scribouillard" !


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> plutôt branché philo ?


Oui et non  Disons que c'est pas un copain d'autres barbus très célèbres.


Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> un scribouillard ?? Euripide ?


On a peu d'écrits de lui. Et il ne fait pas dans le théâtre.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Mars 2014)

Euuh en tout cas le portrait correspond à Euripide .. Ou alors il faut trouver un contemporain ?


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2014)

C'est fâcheux... J'ai l'impression que je me suis fourvoyé. Tsss...

Bon, sur cette autre image, il cause avec Démocrite :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Mars 2014)

Héraclite.. Non c'est un philoman aussi lui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------

Non Protagoras..
Sophiste et effectivement pas copain avec le club des penseurs barbus .


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2014)

Franchement, moi je viens de voir une image de Thalès. Il lui ressemble aussi


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2014)

Ératosthène ?

Un grand métreur


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2014)

Je penche avec *Hobbes Ze Tiger*  pour _Protagoras_. 

[Pris pour cible dans un dialogue de jeunesse éponyme par un autre barbu : _Platon_, qui voit dans la _Sophistique_ créée par _Protagoras_ l'adversaire n°1 de la _Philosophie_ naissante. C'est vrai qu'entre la maxime : «L'homme est la mesure de toutes choses» du premier et l'«Idée_du_Vrai», transcendante et immuable, du second - il y a un sacré hyatus.

À distance, il est difficile d'apprécier la _Sophistique_, faute d'écrits conservés et à cause du filtre négatif interposé par le génie de _Platon_. Ça été pour moi une surprise, à lire le 'roman' de l'américain _Robert M. Pirsig_ : «Traité du Zen et de l'entretien des motocyclettes» naguère, d'y découvrir un renversement remarquable du point de vue : la _Sophistique_ aurait bien mieux que la _Philosophie_ compris la _singularité_ de toute '_Qualité_'. Au lieu de contourner comme _Platon_ le corps de _cette_belle_femme_ci_ pour s'enquérir derrière elle d'une essence générale du «Beau en Soi» dont elle ne serait qu'un reflet sensible ; s'aviser qu'il y a là une _qualité de présence purement singulière_, et que les _généralités_ ne sont que des _mots_].


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2014)

Désolé pour mon manque de disponibilité. *Hobbes Ze Tiger* a bien trouvé le barbu auquel je faisais référence.  Tu as grillé *macomaniac*, dont j'attendais l'intervention (en sauveur) 

PS : à son époque, on n'aurait pas dit (même traduit en grec) : "un barbu, c'est un barbu, trois barbus, c'est des barbouzes". Malheureusement, on ne le dirait plus aujourd'hui non plus...
Je les trouve intéressants, ces sophistes... Quel talent ! (_ah ah ah_).


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Mars 2014)

Allons-y ..


----------



## rabisse (23 Mars 2014)

Camille Desmoulins?​


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas _Camille Desmoulins_, d'après le portrait que tu donnes *Rabisse*, car les structures du visage sont trop différentes : regarde le nez _busqué_ de l'inconnu vs le nez en descente de ski de _Desmoulins_, notamment.

Mais un point est clair : c'est le col à gorge couverte typique de la période de la Révolution Française --> c'est donc un Français de la période Révolutionnaire (charnière XVIIIè/XIXè).


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mais un point est clair : c'est le col à gorge couverte typique de la période de la Révolution Française --> c'est donc un Français de la période Révolutionnaire (charnière XVIIIè/XIXè).



La charnière, et puis quoi encore 
La Révolution Française à surtout fonctionné grâce au mécanisme de la glissière !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Mars 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> ()
> Mais un point est clair : c'est le col à gorge couverte typique de la période de la Révolution Française --> c'est donc un Français de la période Révolutionnaire (charnière XVIIIè/XIXè).


Jusqu'ici tout va bien.


----------



## rabisse (23 Mars 2014)

A





Saint-Just?​
J'ai le bon nez là...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Mars 2014)

je nez pas l'impression


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2014)

Petit exercice conjectural par l'_olibrius_ de service . 

Voici d'abord l'outil 'devinatoire' : chacun de nous a son petit '_Musée_Grévin_' de binettes d'hommes célèbres, à force d'avoir usé ses fonds de culotte sur les bancs de l'École à rajouter des moustaches aux images des livres d'Histoire. J'ai le mien, avec ses grandes figures nettes de premier plan et les falottes en miniatures d'arrière-plan. Il est donc toujours possible, connaissant la période d'appartenance, de revisiter son '_Petit_Grévin_' perso en imagination pour voir si l'on détecte l'intéressé dans telle ou telle pièce où sont rangés les 'notoires' par 'domaines d'illustration'.

&#9758; Alors, déjà je peux dire que notre illustre inconnu n'apparaît pas parmi les notoires de premier rang de mon '_Petit_Grévin_' : je le suspecte se cachant parmi les étoiles de second rang seulement. Ensuite, je ne le vois ni dans la pièce des «_Violents_Historiques_» (politiciens, militaires, financiers), ni dans celle des «_Créateurs_Culturels_» (savants, philosophes, hommes de lettres, artistes). Je le suppute donc un second couteau caché quelque part dans la soupente aux «_Bizarres_» : un _explorateur_marginal_ ou un _inventeur_farfelu_.

Ça se voit dans le regard du portrait : c'est un '_gentil_' qui a une '_idée_fixe_'...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2014)

Un gentil ...  Un très grand homme pour moi. Une idée "fixe" pas vraiment !!


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Une idée "fixe" pas vraiment !!



&#9758; alors '_zanti_zarbi_' animé par la _passion_papillonne_ au sens de _Fourier_?​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2014)

tu t'égares jeune padawan.. tu brûlais plus à 6h14 ce matin.

Notre invité mystère était bien au dessus de toutes les idées et pensées de ce Fourier.


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2014)

D'autant que des Fourier, il y en a au moins deux (le philosophe et le mathématicien).


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2014)

Ah les maths par contre... c'est pas dit qu'il s'y connaissait pas un chouille quand même.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Mars 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Une idée "fixe" pas vraiment !!



&#9758; Si j'imagine donc que la négation de '_fixe_' se rapporte non plus à son _sujet_ : l'_idée_, mais à l'_objet_ qu'elle peut se _fixer_ - alors on ne considère plus une passion mobile, mais une passion du_mobile.

'_mobile_' qui s'interprète comme '_transformation_' ou comme '_déplacement_'. Notre inconnu tire-t-il alors du côté des _Bernard Palissy_ ou de celui des _Pilâtre de Rozier_?​


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Mars 2014)

André-Jacques Garnerin, à vous les studieux


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> André-Jacques Garnerin, à vous les studieux




Well done Nouvoul !!   Qu'est ce qui t'as mis sur la voie ?


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2014)

Il a la tête dans les nuages...


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Well done Nouvoul !!   Qu'est ce qui t'a mis sur la voie ?


Les allusions au mobile, déplacement, aussi un vieux post que j'avais fait concernant un gars qui avait testé un parachute à Montpellier du haut d'une tour.

Je vous propose autre sexe, autre temps et autre lieu:




(Ne répondez pas Brigitte Fontaine  )


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2014)

&#9758; trop facile pour moi *Nouvoul*, je sais d'entrée mais je ne le dirai pas car je n'ai pas envie de m'y coller _illico_.  [c'est quelqu'un qui fut proche de S.A.]


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2014)

écrivaine ?

S.A. (San Antonio ?)


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mars 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> &#9758; trop facile pour moi *Nouvoul*, je sais d'entrée mais je ne le dirai pas car je n'ai pas envie de m'y coller _illico_.  [c'est quelqu'un qui fut proche de S.A.]


Oh bonne mère ! Comme on dit chez Gaudin 
@pwd: a beaucoup écrit, mais était plus spirituelle que S.A.


----------



## momo-fr (27 Mars 2014)

This is "The Mother" no ?  






  

-----------o-----------






Mmmmrrrrr, paf ! Mouuuiiii, pof ! ça vous parle ça ?? :rateau:​


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mars 2014)

Brav-Auroville 
J'y suis passé en 1969 
A toi


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2014)

Rien pigé... :mouais:


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Rien pigé... :mouais:



Clique sur le lien donné par Momo, bonne mère 
Ou là: Auroville â WikipÃ©dia
Ou là: Mirra Alfassa â WikipÃ©dia


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Mmmmrrrrr, paf ! Mouuuiiii, pof ! ça vous parle ça ?? :rateau:​


Eh oui, déjà 2 ans !
De Funès... On l'avait oublié ce fil hautement pédagogique


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

Ce jeune garçon finira par faire parler de lui… par son impopularité !

​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ce jeune garçon finira par faire parler de lui… par son impopularité !
> 
> ​








​
​


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juin 2016)

Lui aussi fera parler de lui… notamment à Paris cette année… ou il c'est pris pour dieu !​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Lui aussi fera parler de lui… notamment à Paris cette année… ou il c'est pris pour dieu !​








Zlatan Ibrahimovic​


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2016)

Un petit bout de chou devenu un "grand" homme…
​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un petit bout de chou devenu un "grand" homme…
> ​


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2016)

Non rien.... Je ne fais que passer


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2016)

Cékidonc ?


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


>


A non ce n'est du tout lui, j'ai donné un indice : "un grand homme"…    
Tout est planqué dans le regard, c'est évident… c'est lui !!!


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2016)

> Voir la pièce jointe 109845
> 
> Cékidonc ?








Lemmy Kilmister​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2016)

J'aurais pas trouvé


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2016)

Alors Jura39 là ça te semble plus percutant ?







Et là c'est qui celui-là ?






​


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2016)

un écrivain ?


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2016)

sa tête me dit quelque chose...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2016)

Homme politique ?


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Il me ferait penser à Juppé çui là !
> La bouche et le regard, non ?








C'est lui !

Une facile je pense, qui c'est lui ?




​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2016)

Donald Trump


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et çui-là ?



Mickey-Rourke ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2016)

Un ancien boxeur , quand même


----------



## momo-fr (18 Juin 2016)

C'est plutôt ça maintenant… 







Bon est lui… hein c'est qui tout gamin ?




​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> C'est plutôt ça maintenant…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fernandel


----------



## momo-fr (19 Juin 2016)

Nan… mais dans le genre…


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Nan… mais dans le genre…


Pourtant ,


----------



## momo-fr (19 Juin 2016)

Oui, mais cherche un autre gueule dans le style tu verras… un acteur français connu…


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Oui, mais cherche un autre gueule dans le style tu verras… un acteur français connu…



Je laisse


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

Arf tu avais raison Jura39 c'était Bourvil…
je sais pas pourquoi je pensais à un autre, désolé…

Bon et ça c'est qui maintenant ?







​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Arf tu avais raison Jura39 c'était Bourvil…
> je sais pas pourquoi je pensais à un autre, désolé…
> 
> Bon et ça c'est qui maintenant ?
> ...



Isabelle Adjani ?


----------



## momo-fr (3 Septembre 2016)

Yes , la voilà en vrai :






Bon ben à toi la main Jura39…​


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Septembre 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Yes , la voilà en vrai :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​Je pense qu'il n'y a plus grand chose de "vrai" là dedans.
Désolé, je sors.

PS : En fait, c'est faux, je ne suis pas du tout désolé.
​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2016)

C'est qui ?



​


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

Chanteuse ou actrice ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)

momo-fr a dit:


> Chanteuse ou actrice ?



Un peu actrice a ses heures perdues


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2016)

Oui, actrice à temps très partiel, mannequin plutôt dans le fitness ou la mode…






C'est Cindy Crawford… non ?
​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2016)

Bravo


----------



## momo-fr (5 Septembre 2016)

Ok, et ça c'est qui aujourd'hui ?






​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2016)

Muriel Robin?​


----------



## momo-fr (6 Septembre 2016)

*Yeap great !!!*

A toi…​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2016)

C'est qui ?



​


----------



## peyret (7 Septembre 2016)

C'est moi, tu l'as trouvé où ?


----------



## momo-fr (7 Septembre 2016)

On reconnait son regard si caractéristique… celui de Monsieur De Niro 






​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2016)

Excellent  a toi


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2016)

Qui est cette jeune fille ?




​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2016)

La c'est facile 
Jodie Foster ​


----------



## momo-fr (9 Septembre 2016)

Tu la connais ? Bravo !
A toi…​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2016)

C'est qui ?



​


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Septembre 2016)

Je parie sur Forest Whitaker.
En tout cas c'est le même sourire.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2016)

Je pense que Forest Whitaker est plus black que ça,
c'est un métisse, j'ai pensé à Denzel Washington, mais non, en cherchant j'ai trouvé…
c'est Mister Barack Obama :






​


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Septembre 2016)

Ah, merdre, j'aurais du tricher avec gogol images.


----------



## momo-fr (10 Septembre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah, merdre, j'aurais du tricher avec gogol images.


Rien ne t'oblige à tricher, tu peux juste chercher…


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Septembre 2016)

"Chercher" c'est pas ce mot qu'on emploie à la place de "se donner de la peine" pour ne pas fuir devant la tâche ?


----------



## Le docteur (13 Septembre 2016)

Gogol image ou tineye c'est pas du jeu


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

La rentrée doit être dure pour vous les gars, désolé de vous voir dans cet état d'esprit.

Bon, on continu de chercher, ça c'est qui ?






​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2016)

Un homme politique ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

Heu… non… un indice : il est décédé il y a quelques années.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2016)

je ne vois pas , je continue a chercher


----------



## Le docteur (13 Septembre 2016)

Carlos ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Septembre 2016)

Carlos… le terroriste ?


----------



## Le docteur (13 Septembre 2016)

Non, enfin presque. 
Celui de Banga y'a de tout (sauf des fruits) et de big bisous. 
L'aboutissement de la psychologie de l'éducation moderne.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2016)

Yeap, you're right, it's your turn…​


----------



## bompi (14 Septembre 2016)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, enfin presque.
> Celui de Banga y'a de tout (sauf des fruits) et de big bisous.
> L'aboutissement de la psychologie de l'éducation moderne.


Pourtant, son enfance s'est déroulée pour l'essentiel sous la IVème république...
Il était donc en avance sur son temps.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2016)

Oui, mais il a eu une éducation pédagogo révolutionnaire.

Tiens en vl'a encore un qu'a eu une enfance choyée :
Si vous le reconnaissez sans triche, bravo !
Un indice ? Sans ses tifs il était vachement moins beau.





Pas triche, hein ?!?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2016)

Je ne reconnais pas le personnage , mais j'ai appris cette histoire des cheveux  de Mr Jean-Paul Sartre 
Sa mère l’habillait comme une fille.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2016)

Gagné ! A toi !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2016)

C'est qui 


​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2016)

Un chanteur ?


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

Un baryton ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2016)

Non , c'est un artiste mais pas dans le même sens du terme


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2016)

Un footeux ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2016)

Non , un indice 
C'est un grand PDG


----------



## momo-fr (16 Septembre 2016)

Il est grand physiquement ou il dirige une grosse boîte ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2016)

Allez , voici la réponse , c'était pas facile 
http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Economie/L-inventeur-du-string-passe-au-maquillage-599578


----------



## momo-fr (17 Septembre 2016)

Un petit côté Sinclair… non ? Inconnu pour moi…​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2016)

a toi


----------



## momo-fr (29 Septembre 2016)

Ok, en voici un qui "avait" une très grande gueule…





​


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2016)

Jean Gabin ?
ou peut être Lino Ventura ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2016)

Un homme politique?


----------



## momo-fr (29 Septembre 2016)

Oui un homme politique… qui n'est plus de ce monde.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2016)

Français ?


----------



## momo-fr (29 Septembre 2016)

Oui…


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2016)

un homme de droite ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Les sourcils de cet enfant proclament déjà : « C'est un scan-daaale ! »...


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Les sourcils de cet enfant proclament déjà : « C'est un scan-daaale ! »...


Un des journalistes à qui il disait ça est, lui, toujours actif. Et de droite


----------



## momo-fr (30 Septembre 2016)

Bravo Macomaniac c'est bien notre national *Georges Marchais* !






A toi de nous questionner…​


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Septembre 2016)

C'est pas Georges Marchais là, c'est Michel Platini.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2016)

Qui est-ce ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2016)

Un ou une Auteur ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2016)

Ce n'est pas une femme à barbe (bleue) mais bien un auteur.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2016)

Mème si les lumières s'éteignent 
Mème si l'on me dit c'est la fin 
Mème si de la scène grise courant d'air apporte le vide jusqu' ici, alors mème  qu'aucun  de mes ancêtres silencieux n'est assis près de moi , aucune femme, pas même  le petit garcon a l'oeil brun qui louche

Je rest quand mème 

​


----------



## macomaniac (1 Octobre 2016)

Ô arbres de la vie, quand êtes-vous d'hiver ?
Nous ignorons l'unité. Nous ne sommes pas à l'unisson
comme les oiseaux migrateurs. Dépassés et atardés,
nous nous imposons soudain aux vents
et retombons sur un étang indifférent.
Fleurir et flétrir ne sont pas séparés dans notre conscience.
Et quelque part des lions passent encore, ignorant,
tant que dure leur splendeur, toute impuissance.

Rainer Maria Rilke - _4è Élégie de Duino_ (traduction Angelloz)​
=> je te passe la main


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2016)

​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2016)

C'est qui ce gus ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2016)

Un intellectuel forcément (il a besoin de de l'appui de sa main pour soutenir le poids de ses pensées).

Le col > le nœud pap > l'affectation de la pose : so british.

La coiffure > le costard : ça date d'hier, pas d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## rabisse (14 Octobre 2016)

... manquerait plus qu'il se nomme Lawrence!... tiens?


----------



## momo-fr (15 Octobre 2016)

Lawrence Daraby ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2016)

Voici la reponse

Alan Alexander Milne


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Octobre 2019)

Devinette sur une profession.

Vous êtes son commis de cuisine mais c'est vous qui payez le Chef qui va faire la sauce.

indice : aucun rapport avec les métiers de bouche. 
C'est un métier qui permet de très bien manger cependant, et où ce qui _sort_ de la bouche est très important, à un certain moment.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Deleted member 111510 a dit:


> Devinette sur une profession.
> 
> Vous êtes son commis de cuisine mais c'est vous qui payez le Chef qui va faire la sauce.
> 
> ...


Une énigme toujours pas élucidée ?


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mars 2020)

Un autre indice ?
C'est un métier de la finance ?

"Deleted member", ça veut dire qu'on n'aura jamais la réponse ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

A moins de trouver la réponse !!


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> A moins de trouver la réponse !!


Ben non.
Parce que même si tu trouves la réponse, tu ne sauras pas que tu auras trouvé la réponse car "Deleted member" est deleted et ne te confirmera pas la justesse de ta réponse


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ben non.
> Parce que même si tu trouves la réponse, tu ne sauras pas que tu auras trouvé la réponse car "Deleted member" est deleted et ne te confirmera pas la justesse de ta réponse


Voila une bonne raison pour relancer le jeu alors !!


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mars 2020)

Bon, alors, j'ai la réponse, et je dis que j'ai raison.
Je suis un haut fonctionnaire de l’État.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Je m'occupe de la cuisine interne pour le chef. Chef (président, si vous préférez) que je paye de mes impôts pour arranger tout ça à sa sauce.
C'est pas plus tiré par les cheveux qu'autre chose.

On peut passer à autre chose.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bon, alors, j'ai la réponse, et je dis que j'ai raison.
> Je suis un haut fonctionnaire de l’État.
> 
> 
> ...



Je te laisse relancer le jeu avec une nouvelle question


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2020)

Malgré tout, un détail qui ne vous avait sans doute pas échappé: "...où ce qui _sort_ de la bouche...", sort était écrit en italiques.
Maléfice, gueule de dragon, bouche d'égout...? Le suspense est à son comble.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mars 2020)

Disons que, ne pouvant justifier facilement cet indice, j'ai préféré ne pas le prendre en compte tout à fait.
Tu m'as démasqué.
Que faire alors ?
Nous a bien mis dedans Deleted Member.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

La solution doit être pas loin


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2020)

Suffit de remplacer 'commis de cuisine' par 'rédacteur des discours du président', non ?


----------

